# IVF/ICSI Jan/Feb/March 2013 lucky thread :-) 24 BFPS so far!! :-)



## africaqueen

Hi ladies :flower:

Thought i would start a thread for those of us planning on starting IVF/ICSI in Jan/Feb/March 2013 as it will soon be here.

A bit about me... i am 31, dh is 32. We have had 2 failed cycles of IVF in the past year and are starting x3 with ICSI in the new year due to me having no tubes following 2 ectopics in 2010 and i also have very low AMH levels (2.5). DH has no fertility issues but we will be having ICSI due to such poor fertilization results with previous two cycles as we only ever got 1 embryo from each cycle and each one failed to implant:cry:
Praying we are going to be 3rd time lucky. Who else is gearing up for the patter of tiny feet in the new year?:happydance:
This thread is gonna be full of PMA and also BFPS!:dust::bfp::dust::cloud9:

If you all tell me a little about yourselves il add our names to the 2nd page and we can all get prepared together xxx


----------



## africaqueen

2013 IVF/ICSI ladies xxx

JAN

ineedaseed - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

Rosie06 - 1DD, IVFx2 - :bfn::hugs:

Ellie10 - IVFx4 with donor eggs

Karis23 - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

Pcct- IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

CutieCat- IVFx1

LPEAR- IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

PocoHR - IVFx1

Phantom710 - FET as a surrogate - :bfp::baby::baby:

GemH - IVFx1 (egg sharing)

star7474 - ICSIx2 - :bfp::happydance:

LinemansWife - ICSIx1 - :bfp::happydance: :baby: :angel:

babyhope2011 - ICSIx2 - :bfp::happydance: :baby::baby:

wannabemomma - IVFx1 -:bfp::angel: followed by :bfp: on 2nd cycle

sanumolu - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

Worriedone - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

Ready2BaMommy - IVFx1 :bfp::happydance:

Snsnsn - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

Kay0610 - IVFx1 - :bfp::angel:

Allie2009 - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

LiKo - ICSIx1 - :bfn::hugs: Followed by surprise natural BFP!! :bfp:

Peachy1584 - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:


FEB


Cvaeh- ICSIx5 - :bfn::hugs:

Lovetoeatcake - IVF or ICSI x1 :bfn::hugs:

klemoncake - IVFx1 :bfp: :angel:

Gillian11- IVFx1

Oregon_hope- IVFx1

BabyD225 - IVF/ICSIx1 - :bfp::angel: Followed by another :bfp: :happydance:

wifeyw -ICSIx1 - :bfp::happydance: :baby::baby:

Mells54- IVFx2 with ICSI - :bfn::hugs:

Flowermal - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

babyhopes1981 - IVFx2 - :bfp::happydance:

Bumpsparkle - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

ashknowsbest - IVFx2 - :bfn::hugs:

March

RAFwife - ICSIx1 - :bfn::hugs:

Mbrink- ICSIx1 - :bfp: :angel:

ArmyMomma -IVFx1

Cali_kt -FETx1 - :bfn::hugs:

africaqueen - IVFx3 with ICSI - :bfn::hugs:

PizzaWagon - ICSIx1 - :bfp: :angel:

Wanabeamama- ICSIx2 - :bfp: Chemical pregnancy:cry:

scerena - IVFx1 (egg sharing) - :bfp::happydance:

xx Emily xx - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

ttcbaby117 - IVFx1 - :bfn::hugs:

Sunshine24 - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

angielude - ICSIx1 - :bfp::happydance:

Mamali - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

Samsfan - IVFx1 -:bfn::hugs:

just1healthy1 - IVFx1 - :bfp::happydance:

Everhopeful - FET - :bfp::angel:


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## africaqueen

Anyone looking to start in the new year or is it just me? lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ does this mean they granted you another go? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Wanabe- No sadly we were denied additional funding but we are going to get our MP to fight our case and if not my wonderful dad is going to give us majority of the money from his life savings to have another cycle after christmas so either way we are good to go but really hope we win appeal as my dad is not a rich man and has took yrs to save what he has xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh AQ life is so cruel :cry: you really deserve this it's just not fair :( is egg share not an option for you? :( :hugs::hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

No egg share is definitely not a option seeing as my AMH is 2.5 and egg quality is so low :( we only got 2 eggs 1st cycle and 6 2nd and only 1 embie from each cycle :(
If our next cycle fails we may need to seriously think about using donor eggs for next cycle but praying it doesnt come to that. If it does i have 3 close friends who have all offered their eggs to us though which is a comfort that i have people that think so much of us to do that. Your starting your ICSI cycle soon arent you? lots of luck xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh :( my AMH is only 2.6 I have no idea how I will respond to the drugs, but the reason it's low is BC I had surgery on the same ovary twice in 11 months so some ovary tissue was lost. Yes we start icsi a week today :/ I'm very nervous now.

It's great that you have friends that are willing to donate eggs for you :hugs: I really hope this happens for you I read something last night that mixed race couples have a better chance at success I am white and OH is black Bajan (barbados), did you have icsi last time or regular ivf?


----------



## africaqueen

Nope our 2 failed cycles were just IVF and the 2nd really should of been ICSI knowing my poor egg quality/count and the fact i have poor fertilization too :(
It will be ICSI next cycle so praying it brings our baby. I have never read about mixed race couples having more success... was definitely not the case with us sadly. Lots of luck for your next cycle and just think how gorgeous our children will be when we are blessed ;-) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Well icsi has a much better success rate than reg ivf so I pray you get your baby on your next cycle :hugs: I find myself googling images of mixed race babies, they say you should visualise your baby to help with success and I find it really hard sometimes so I just love looking thought images of mixed babies there so beautiful :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you 
I LOVE looking at mixed race babies and imagining what ours will look like. We are friends with a few mixed race couples who have children and they are so gorgeous! pray we get our own lil prince or princess asap xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yep I hope so too :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Alllll by myselfffffff (sings loudly) Ahhhhhhhhhhhh. haha xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Haha aww :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## karenh

It is kinda early for me to know. We are going to try a few IUIs first, but if they don't work then we are looking to IVF in the new year. Good luck with yours! PS my niece is mixed race and she is beautiful! You kids will be too.


----------



## wanabeamama

Goog luck with you IUI's Karenh :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Thank you! I hope you find more people to support you. I am sure as the time gets closer there will be more. Good luck to you too!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Karen, lots of luck with your IUI and i hope u wont need IVF but if you do come back and join us  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## africaqueen

Bump


----------



## wanabeamama

Oh damn we're is everyone? :( 


Bump


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Wanabe  find it hard to believe im the only woman on this site is will be starting IVF in the new year?! haha xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Maybe they just don't have dates yet I know if this cycle doesn't wok of me I will be doing another cycle around that time :hugs: I hope someone comes long soon :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Really hope you don't join this thread properly. For all the right reasons ;-) xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs::hugs::hugs: either way I will be here with you :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

Hiya im hopefullu going to be starting an IVF cycle in January 2013 (wow that sounds so far away :S) 

I have just booked today our consulation appt for November then I guess we just go from there really, the consultants secretary said that with it been private we can pretty much start a cyce the following month AF cycles permitting x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Rosie and welcome! sooo glad to have someone else in here with me! haha.
Was your ds conceived via IVF?  Lots of luck and keep us updated xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Hi Rosie and welcome! sooo glad to have someone else in here with me! haha.
> Was your ds conceived via IVF?  Lots of luck and keep us updated xxx

Just the 2 of us so far hey!!!

Yes DD was an IVF baby but we got thatt cycle on the NHS we always said we wouldnt do it again but the broodiness has gotten to us both so we have set ourselves a limit of 2 goes, 

have you got dates for yourself yet? x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww that is great that IVF worked for you and gave you your DD  lets hope the next cycle works too and gives her a brother or sister 
Not got dates yet as my cycles are not that regular but seeing as we will be paying for our next cycle we can start as soon as we have saved enough which should be end of Jan/start of feb. Praying it works for us this time around as its our last chance. No way could we afford another £6000 unless we won money and that's unlikely so everything is resting on this next cycle for us. I think this year has gone so fast that it will soon be the new year and we will be starting  xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Aww that is great that IVF worked for you and gave you your DD  lets hope the next cycle works too and gives her a brother or sister
> Not got dates yet as my cycles are not that regular but seeing as we will be paying for our next cycle we can start as soon as we have saved enough which should be end of Jan/start of feb. Praying it works for us this time around as its our last chance. No way could we afford another £6000 unless we won money and that's unlikely so everything is resting on this next cycle for us. I think this year has gone so fast that it will soon be the new year and we will be starting  xxx

yes will be amazing to give her a brother or sister although i think she would prefer a brother shes much more loving to little boys than little girls!

I have everything crossed for you and hope you get the BFP you deserve infertility is the worst thing in the world, i was saying to DH that November will be here before we know it and it will soon be the new year its just so expensive which is why weve set a limit of 2 goes otherwise it will start to effect what we can put away for DD and thats not fair on her,

x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: good luck both of you:hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- I know what you mean. This will be the last cycle for us as we just don't earn enough to cover daily expenses and bills plus IVF sadly so if its another fail we will have to start accepting its going to be a child free life for us. I pray it doesnt come to that but who knows. Yes the new year will soon be here x

Wanabe- Thank you  hows things with you? x


----------



## wanabeamama

:hugs: I really hope you don't have to accept a child free life :cry: :cry: that makes me very sad :cry: 

I'm ok started stimming today.


----------



## Ellie10

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? 

Quick bit about me; I'm 41, dh is 44, been ttc no1 for 6 years. Tried just about everything, including 3 IVFs and still waiting! The last IVF was donor egg in the Czech Republic and planning to go back in January for another go. It's so much cheaper than the UK and the clinics are brill. 

Good luck ladies, babydust to us all!


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Ellie  lovely to have you with us and i am so sorry for you losses. I truly hope you get your miracle in the new year too. xxx

Wannabe- Good luck with stimming and keep us updated! x

Rosie- Hope all is good with you x

I am going to start a list of us on the 2nd page soon and hope to see lots more 2013 IVF'ers in here soon and lots of luck to us all xxx


----------



## Rosie06

hi ellie, good luck with your ivf journey too will you go to czech again then, do you mind me asking how much cheaper it is to go abroad how long do you have to be over there?

Im great thanks africaqueen hoping the run up to xmas will keep me occupied and make the time go a bit quicker! 

wanabemama good luck fingers crossed for lots of eggs for you when is your EC scheduled for? x


----------



## wanabeamama

Rosie06 said:


> hi ellie, good luck with your ivf journey too will you go to czech again then, do you mind me asking how much cheaper it is to go abroad how long do you have to be over there?
> 
> Im great thanks africaqueen hoping the run up to xmas will keep me occupied and make the time go a bit quicker!
> 
> wanabemama good luck fingers crossed for lots of eggs for you when is your EC scheduled for? x

Thank you EC should hopefully be a week tomorrow I have a blood test on Tuesday and U/S on Thursday.

January will e her in no time :hugs:


----------



## Karis23

Hi Everyone

Hope I could join in :) Here's a bit about myself

Myself:23 - perfect. diagnostic lap all clear
DH:24 - 110 million swimmers , 30% motility, 0% morphology
TTC: 2 Years

I've tried clomid, monitired cycles and timed intercourse. no luck
3 failed iui's

our only hope is ivf/icsi. starting in january 2013 as DH wants to go on holiday in December. Looking forward to it, though i must admit I'm a bit nervous. Hope we all get lucky and get our BFP's 

Baby Dust to all


----------



## Rosie06

Karis23 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Hope I could join in :) Here's a bit about myself
> 
> Myself:23 - perfect. diagnostic lap all clear
> DH:24 - 110 million swimmers , 30% motility, 0% morphology
> TTC: 2 Years
> 
> I've tried clomid, monitired cycles and timed intercourse. no luck
> 3 failed iui's
> 
> our only hope is ivf/icsi. starting in january 2013 as DH wants to go on holiday in December. Looking forward to it, though i must admit I'm a bit nervous. Hope we all get lucky and get our BFP's
> 
> Baby Dust to all

Hiya and welcome!!! I think a holdiday before you start will be lovely nice and relaxing for you both have you got anywhere booked yet? x


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Karis and best of luck! we can all support eachother and any questions please ask away xxx


----------



## Ellie10

Africa Queen and Rosie - thanks for the welcome!

Rosie for normal IVF it's only around £2k depending on where you go, compared to £4-5K here. I'm having donor egg IVF so it's a bit more but still much cheaper than the uk. Would highly recommend the Czech Republic, clinics are fab and the people are really lovely. For non-donor IVF you would have to go for around a week to 10 days. Dh and I just turned it into a holiday and had a great time. They send you all the meds for stimming and then you fly over for scans & egg collection. Let me know if you're interested in looking into it, I can send you some info. 

Hope you girls are all well


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Ellie. That is so much cheaper in the Czech republic! is it Prague that you go to? i love it there. Do they use deep sedation for EC or keep you awake do you know? we are praying next cycle works here but if not we would have to go abroad for next one as cannot afford another £6000 xxx


----------



## Ellie10

Africa Queen there are lots of clinics in Prague but we went to Zlin last time, which is close to the Austrian border. Going to Prague next time though. And yes, they use deep sedation so you're knocked out completely. That's my favourite bit. I'm weird like that lol. Hopefully you won't need another cycle though :hugs:

Karis, sorry meant to say hello to you before :hugs:


----------



## Karis23

Thank u ladies 4 the warm welcome. I have actually been reading these chats since I started ttc but never registered or posted my input. Will be great to compare meds etc. I live in South Africa. Planning to go to europe in December, haven't decided where though.

I'm terrified of the shots, don't know how I'm going to do them. My iui was done with clomid only, dr felt I didn't need injectables because I had a good response. 

Looking forward to keeping in touch with u all. Thanks again


----------



## Rosie06

Karis23 said:


> Thank u ladies 4 the warm welcome. I have actually been reading these chats since I started ttc but never registered or posted my input. Will be great to compare meds etc. I live in South Africa. Planning to go to europe in December, haven't decided where though.
> 
> I'm terrified of the shots, don't know how I'm going to do them. My iui was done with clomid only, dr felt I didn't need injectables because I had a good response.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping in touch with u all. Thanks again

im exactly the same with injections too but got hubby to do them instead and tbh you do get used to them and they are really not that bad! im more nerrvous about this time because i dont want my little girl seeing them IYKWIM x


----------



## Rosie06

Ellie10 said:


> Africa Queen and Rosie - thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Rosie for normal IVF it's only around £2k depending on where you go, compared to £4-5K here. I'm having donor egg IVF so it's a bit more but still much cheaper than the uk. Would highly recommend the Czech Republic, clinics are fab and the people are really lovely. For non-donor IVF you would have to go for around a week to 10 days. Dh and I just turned it into a holiday and had a great time. They send you all the meds for stimming and then you fly over for scans & egg collection. Let me know if you're interested in looking into it, I can send you some info.
> 
> Hope you girls are all well

thanks for the info its amazing how different the cost is, think we would find it difficult wiith having DD to go ober there especiallly for a fortnight, however depending on how expensive this round of treatment is we may consider it x


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone

Just needed some help. I'm new to all of this so not quite sure. 
I'll be starting lupron on cd21 then when AF arrives I'll be starting gonal F, ER will be around 14 days later. Is this long or short protocol? And what is agonist or antagonist? I see many ladies referring to either of the above. 

My apologies if I sound a bit silly, just very confused.


----------



## Rosie06

Karis23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just needed some help. I'm new to all of this so not quite sure.
> I'll be starting lupron on cd21 then when AF arrives I'll be starting gonal F, ER will be around 14 days later. Is this long or short protocol? And what is agonist or antagonist? I see many ladies referring to either of the above.
> 
> My apologies if I sound a bit silly, just very confused.

hiya hun your consultant should of said whether it was long or short, normally long protocol is around 6-8 weeks from start to finish were as short is around 4-5 weeks, 

i had long protocol and started with the pill then started down reg with buserlin then once then began stimming after around 10 days of stimming had the hcg(trigger) then egg collection not sure if that answers your question but im sure if you ask your consultant they will tell you

tbh ive never heard of the agonist annd antagonist this was never ever mentioned or referred to in the cycle i had :S


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies  well almost starting a new month which means we are getting closer to the new year and our cycles starting 

As regards injecting, my 1st cycle i was a wreck and my diabetic friend did them all as she is used of injecting herself. 2nd cycle she was unable to do it due to being in hospital so i bit the bullet and did them all myself and i felt so proud of myself and that i was doing the one thing i could do to help my body so would def recommend doing them yourself. The mixing is a bit tricky at first but after a few i was a pro ;-)

My last cycle was Antagonist. I was taking Cetrotide on a short protocol. From stimms to EC it was around 2.5wks as apposed to around 5wks on long protocol. here is a explanation of it.......

This protocol uses injectible drugs called antagonists (Cetrotide
and Antagon) to prevent premature ovulation. Unlike Lupron, which has short lived
stimulatory effects, antagonists shuts down the pituitary gland immediately. The
antagonsist protocol is generally in women who are donating eggs and in some women
who are at risk for not stimulating well with Lupron.

xxx


----------



## Karis23

Thanks Rosie and africaqueen.. Both your answers helped clear some confusion. I'm so glad tomorrow we begin a new month. The good thing is that it seems like time is going really fast :) 

Keep well ladies. Xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Hiya Ladies, How are we all doing??

I will put our names etc on 2nd page later  xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Hiya Ladies, How are we all doing??
> 
> I will put our names etc on 2nd page later  xxx

hi not to bad thanks hope you are well too not long till my ivf consultation getting a bit excited! 

we got an invite from the ivf clinic for us to take dd along to a xmas party they are doing to celebrate there 20th anniversary, there will be photographer ect for local paper there too kind of excited for that now too x


----------



## africaqueen

Aww that sounds lovely Rosie! all the rainbow babies/children together  What date is your consultation? our follow up appt is on the 20th Nov to decide next steps and action plan etc so looking forward to that as all a step in the right direction and im hoping 2013 will be a magical year for us all xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Aww that sounds lovely Rosie! all the rainbow babies/children together  What date is your consultation? our follow up appt is on the 20th Nov to decide next steps and action plan etc so looking forward to that as all a step in the right direction and im hoping 2013 will be a magical year for us all xxx

mine is 17th on November really hope so im the big 30 next year so would be lovely if i cant have a good drink to celebrate :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Well im 32 next Birthday and i am praying it will be a dry one for the first time since iv been legal to drink! haha xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies, how are we all doing? 
Almost half way through this month so soon be Nov, then xmas then the new year an then ..... our cycles start! whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone..

Just dropping in to say hello.. Hope u all keeping well. Tomorrow is mid october *super excited* 

Take care


----------



## Rosie06

Hiya all!

Doing well AF just finished! Cant believe we are half way through october already only a month till consultation! Its our wedding anniversary today cant believe its been 6 years!


----------



## pcct

hey ladies wondering if i could join here i too will be starting my ivf in jan !! am so excited and yeah i cant believe oct is almost done with woo hoo :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies  well we are almost in Nov so soon be starting treatment 


pcct- Welcome to our lil group and lots of luck  is this your 1st cycle? x

AFM- Had letter from PCT saying we have the right to re-appeal but as there is no new information then they want to stress the patient should have no expectation of the decision being changed so we are pretty much wasting our time and its scary to think that our next cycle is our last... feels very final xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks :) yeah this will be our first cycle am going to be doing egg share! :)


----------



## africaqueen

Well i hope you are 1st time lucky  

This will be our 3rd IVF cycle but 1st with ICSI xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies,

1st page now has the updated list so we all know where we are up to  hoping to see lots of BFPS next to our names in 2013! GOOD LUCK all and anyone reading who is starting treatment in Jan/Feb please join us for support and PMA xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Bump :)


----------



## pcct

Thank you so much :) wishing u lots of luck for ur next cycle what month are u starting ?


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you :) we will be starting our 3rd cycle in Feb and just hoping and praying it works as the fails are so, so hard to take and I'm not getting any younger. Lets hope this time next year we are all either mummies or ready to drop  xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah I just can't imagine it!! Will be nice for all of us to get our bumps :)


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> hey ladies wondering if i could join here i too will be starting my ivf in jan !! am so excited and yeah i cant believe oct is almost done with woo hoo :dance:

hiya :flower: another member to the group!!!:flower: when do you go for your appt?

cant believe october is nearly over already only 3 half weeks till consultation appt :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks :) glad to have joined this thread :) my next appt is for councilor appt


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- I know! where has this month gone? well this year actually! sped by.
I don't mind fast forward to being pregnant but then want time to slow the hell down as its getting scary! lol. xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

:hi: :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Hi wannabe how's things? Hope ur doing ok been thinking about u :hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

Thank you :hugs: I'm getting there it just feels like all I have done Wait wait wait and then all the action happened with doing the ivf and now I'm back to more waiting again by the time we do the next cycle it will have been a year since m last surgery when I was referred for ivf so in a year I'm no further on again and I'm getting nervous about Christmas BC the last 3 Christmases I have been praying that the next one will be a special one both of my surgeries have been a coup, of weeks after Christmas so it seems to be a time of year fr more waiting ugh

How are you? Were are you up to? Xx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Ladies - Can i Join??
I think i will be starting in IVF or ICSI in Jan/feb. We just had our patient information evening tonight, we go for blood tests in a few weeks and then hopefully our consultation which should give us the go ahead to start!
I'm 30, DH is 32.
I have a low AMH of 9.something. DH has a low sperm count, although he has only ever had one test so i am hoping we have enough improvement so that we can do IVF as oppose to ICSI. I just would feel better if nature had some involvement in the process of you get what i mean?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi

I will be starting my 5th cycle in Jan or Feb. we are looking at going to Belgium for treatment as we have fertilization problems and they do an activation procedure. I know Africa and lovetoeatcake from another thread. x x x x


----------



## africaqueen

Wanabe- welcome back! so nice to see you and we are all here to support eachother. Sadly a lot of us know all too well how hard a fail is x

Big welcome to Cvaeh and Lovetoeatcake! lovely to see 2 of the lwh thread ladies in here  x

So how are we all feeling ladies as another mth nearly draws to a close? as most of us have 2-3mths before starting treatment, what lifestyle changes are we planning to make? as for me i have been taking 50mg of DHEA per day due to low AMH and will continue until our cycle starts in the hope it will improve egg quality. I have heard good reports so here's hoping. from 1st Nov i am also cutting caffeine down to 1 cup of tea or coffee per day and i am quitting drinking until xmas an then will just have a few with my dinner etc. I am also going to do a lot more exercise in the form of walking and wii fit and lose 2 stones at least before feb. 

Right im gonna update our 1st page as we are getting busy in here, which is fab xxx


----------



## africaqueen

I have updated first page ladies and put in either Jan or Feb for now but will amend when you all know when your cycles will begin  praying we all have lovely flashing BFPS next to our names in the new year xxx


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo I didn't wanna read and run but am just off to sleep now il shall up date my changes tomorrow :! Urs sounds fab queen :) and a big welcome to the new ladies joining us spk soon mwah :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

africaqueen said:


> Wanabe- welcome back! so nice to see you and we are all here to support eachother. Sadly a lot of us know all too well how hard a fail is x
> 
> Big welcome to Cvaeh and Lovetoeatcake! lovely to see 2 of the lwh thread ladies in here  x
> 
> So how are we all feeling ladies as another mth nearly draws to a close? as most of us have 2-3mths before starting treatment, what lifestyle changes are we planning to make? as for me i have been taking 50mg of DHEA per day due to low AMH and will continue until our cycle starts in the hope it will improve egg quality. I have heard good reports so here's hoping. from 1st Nov i am also cutting caffeine down to 1 cup of tea or coffee per day and i am quitting drinking until xmas an then will just have a few with my dinner etc. I am also going to do a lot more exercise in the form of walking and wii fit and lose 2 stones at least before feb.
> 
> Right im gonna update our 1st page as we are getting busy in here, which is fab xxx

Hi everyone - thanks for the welcomes.

I am currently taking Pregnancare as i believe a study was done which showed an increase in the IVF success rate with those taking this supplement. I am also taking royal Jelly and i plan to buy some fresh Royal Jelly as i have heard it is better. I am also trying to eat a healthy diet, cut down on the wine and caffeine and i really do need to start exercising more! I am also going to start back at accupuncture next month. I have heard about DHEA but not sure whether i should take them or not. I have read that given my age (30) and the fact i havent been tested for my DHEA levels? could make it potentially a bad thing? It would be interesting if any others had past experiences of taking it and if it showed any significant improvement? Might ask the nurse/doctor about it when i go. Perhaps this is something to try if my first cycle is unsuccessful?


----------



## pcct

hey ladies well what i have started to do diff is am becoming a lot more focused on my weight loss so trying to loss as much weight as i can before my ivf. i have pregcare to take but a, not guna start that until i begin my treatment staring acupuncture next month too! that is really it i dont wanna be taken anything other than the pregnacare which has folic acid init am just gunna let my body do its own thing for first cycle if all fails i will look into other supplements


----------



## Rosie06

Hiya to the new ladies!

Well changes im making are both me and dh will be taking the sanatogen mother and father to be vits starting this month, we will both quit alcohol (not that we hardly drink) 8 weeks prior to treatment which does mean no drinking over xmas but i totally dont mind have done it before! i dont really drink caffine now and last thing is i would like to lose a stone before treatment this week ive been really good and even been for a jog too


----------



## africaqueen

Glad we all have a plan of attack ;-) then the rest is down to random nature eh.

Lovetoeatcake- I only take DHEA as my AMH is 2.5 so super low for my age. I spoke to consultant about it first too so never just take it without guidance and only if your AMH is low or if there is a egg quality issue x

Starting to get excited now about the new year! never imagined i would be having a 3rd cycle but im sticking with the mantra '3rd time lucky' and im gonna give this my all! my dh has started taking daily zinc and vitamin E tablets too which is supposed to make swimmers healthy and strong. He has no issues but every little helps  xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
Hope we are all having a nice wkend?

I ended up at a club last night for my friends birthday for the 1st time in ages! didnt last long, ended up getting a kebab and going home! haha. I am off to my goddaughter's naming ceremony today which will be nice  hard also though as there will be lots of babies there xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey sounds like u had a good weekend even if u didn't last long haha am exactly the same! 
Hope you have a nice day today :)


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah im a lightweight now im getting old! haha.

I didnt end up going to the naming ceremony as i just couldn't face anymore baby talk and lots of newborns. I feel bad but have to be kind to myself sometimes. Obviously il attend the christening as me and dh are her godparents  xxx


----------



## pcct

Haha same here hun lol just can't handle it like we used to 

Bless Hun am sure ur friends will completely understand and u did do the right thing thinking of ur self! It is so hard!


----------



## pcct

Haha me to Hun we just can't handle it like we used to lol

Bless hun :hugs: am sure ur friends completely understand! U did the right thing thinking of ur self as it is so hard :hugs:

Double posted :haha: I canceled last one by mistake while it was sending , and wasn't sure if it sent or not lol


----------



## africaqueen

Lol, i do that too. haha.

Hope the week ahead is a good one for us all and come thur we will be in Nov and only have 2-3 mths left until we start our cycles 

Nite god bless xxx


----------



## pcct

I know am praying I get my appt letter this week to go or my op ! Lets all hope November is as quick as oct was :)

Goodnight :hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

Hia Ladies, thought i would join in too! Looking to start our first IVF in Feb 2013, for unexplained infertility. Everythings come back normal, which is early frustrating, cos i theory i she be able to get pregnant but just not!! I did get pregnant, actually this time last yr but lost very early and nothing since! 

really hope we do all get lovely flashing bfps next to our names!! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome klemoncake 

Hope you get a natural BFP before you start IVF but il add you to first page just incase ;-)
Sometimes it takes a yr between pregnancies to fall pregnant again so keep a pma and at least you have IVF as your back up plan xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies a little up date I got my bloods back from clinic and I don't have HIV hepatitis or syiphis haha! Amh soon to follow :)


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Hey ladies a little up date I got my bloods back from clinic and I don't have HIV hepatitis or syiphis haha! Amh soon to follow :)

bet your relieved about that :haha:

its getting pretty busy in here now! hope everyones ok.......2weeks on saturday till our appt its getting closer, x


----------



## pcct

Yeah even the things u no ur ok with still worry u just in case lol

Oooo what is ur appt for?


----------



## cvaeh

Hi everyone

Just thought i would pop on and say hello. i haven't heard anything from Belgium since going last week but sure she said the test took a month to come back.

Africa- i completely understand about you not going to baby naming. i am still finding there are just so many babies being announced or born at the moment.

care have prescribed melatonin to start with my November period. i am unsure whether to take it before our results from Belgium as if it shows an activation problem we may need to cycle there with their protocol x x


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Yeah even the things u no ur ok with still worry u just in case lol
> 
> Oooo what is ur appt for?

i know what you mean though i was the same when i had to have them on my 1st ivf!

its our consulation appt because we have DD from our 1st IVF we now have to go private so its pretty much to sit and have a chat about the procedure again and if we definatley want to go ahead ect and for that pleasure of half an hour of his time its £250 :O worth it i suppose if it works out for us!


----------



## pcct

Wow that is expensive!! But yeah all is worth it! First appts are not that interesting but got to have it haha! Was ur first ivf nhs yeah?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Wow that is expensive!! But yeah all is worth it! First appts are not that interesting but got to have it haha! Was ur first ivf nhs yeah?

i know!

yeah 1st was nhs we were aloud 3 goes on nhs but once you concieve and have baby you lose all other goes and any further have to be private we always said we would never do it again but the feelings to have another are just too strong to not give it a go, only difference with private is you jump the que so to speak everything else is exactly the same

are you going private or nhs?


----------



## pcct

Ah yeah same rules here! Did u not get any frosties? 
We r nhs too 2 cycles, 3 year wait- choose to share my eggs :) I think I would want another go after having 1 baby :) u just would have to give it. A go! How old is ur dd now?


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone!
Welcome Klemoncake!
Rosei- wow that is expensive!! I just dont know how we will be able to afford to go private if our NHS cycles fail (we get two). I suppose we will cross that bridge if we come to it! How many goes of IVF did it take you to conceive your little one?

AFM - Not much to report really. I have my blood tests on the 14th November so just waiting. I have a question, have any of you ever taken Clomid? I took it for two months and this is my first month off it. I haven't ovulated yet this month and just wondered if anyone else found their cycles lengthened after taking it?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Ah yeah same rules here! Did u not get any frosties?
> We r nhs too 2 cycles, 3 year wait- choose to share my eggs :) I think I would want another go after having 1 baby :) u just would have to give it. A go! How old is ur dd now?

the rules suck dont they

our pct doesnt tend to do frosties they prefer freah cycles and if im honest i do too just because with a frozen cycle (esp if one of your nhs goes) if something happens to the egg when its defrosted this is classed as one of your goes IYSWIM

my little girl is 19 months now shes a right little monkey full of beans and doesnt stop talking (no idea where she gets it from ha ha!!!)


----------



## Rosie06

Lovetoeatcake said:


> Hi everyone!
> Welcome Klemoncake!
> Rosei- wow that is expensive!! I just dont know how we will be able to afford to go private if our NHS cycles fail (we get two). I suppose we will cross that bridge if we come to it! How many goes of IVF did it take you to conceive your little one?
> 
> AFM - Not much to report really. I have my blood tests on the 14th November so just waiting. I have a question, have any of you ever taken Clomid? I took it for two months and this is my first month off it. I haven't ovulated yet this month and just wondered if anyone else found their cycles lengthened after taking it?

ill be honest weve done a loan to pay for it :wacko:

we were very very lucky in that it worked 1st go for us, i hold absolutley no expectation that it will work again 1st time because hey why should we be so lucky again, but we just have to give it a shot fx'd


whats your blood test for hun?

i had clomid for 6 months in a row and if i remember rightly my cycles went quite long whist on it and took a couple of months after finishing to regulate themselves again


----------



## pcct

Ah yes I see what u mean about loading out a cycle with a fet! 

Even tho this is ur sec shot at ivf after having ur dd u should still be lucky, just as lucky as u where with ur first working first time :)


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies little up date.... I got my Amh results back today 24 which they say is above the normal range so now we r offially egg sharing woo hoo


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Ah yes I see what u mean about loading out a cycle with a fet!
> 
> Even tho this is ur sec shot at ivf after having ur dd u should still be lucky, just as lucky as u where with ur first working first time :)

i know but i always think worst case senario! i did with 1st cycle too then anything good that happens is amazing! 



pcct said:


> Hey ladies little up date.... I got my Amh results back today 24 which they say is above the normal range so now we r offially egg sharing woo hoo

thats fantastic really pleased for you

can i ask with egg sharing me and oh are considering doing it with this next round, is it right that say a baby was born with one of your donated eggs does your name have to be registered somewhere so that say 20-30 years down the line they can actually trace you? x


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

PCCT - My blood tests are for HIV, Hepatitus and Rubella i think. We have to have them done before we can start. thats good news about your AMH, i wash mine was that high! Hopefully you will be able to get started sooner than later!

Rosie06- i think there is a legal thing now, that your basic information can be given out to the child once he/she turns 18. Obvioulsy you have to agree before you can share your eggs.


----------



## pcct

Yeah it's up to the child at 18 if they would like to know :) it's big law now there is so many forms to fill out ect but I say it so worth it ! 
Hey lovetoeatcake :) thank you I got my HIV and hepatitis b and c the same time as my Amh I got my HIV result the other day and my Amh followed :) what levels are yours if h don't mind me asking?


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- The consultations etc are so dear once you go private aren't they?! we have had our 2 nhs cycles and been denied funding for a 3rd cycle but as our case is quite rare in the fact there is no other way on this earth i can ever get preg without ivf, we are appealing the decision. very little chance of winning but worth a try. x

Pcct- Yay to the good amh level and the neg test results! i remember being so nervous waiting for the results of the HIV test as you read stories of married couples being so shocked to have it from a previous partner etc x


Cvaeh- Good luck with whatever you decide. It really is so hard to make the right choice re protocols and clinics etc x

Hi to Lovetoeatcake, klemoncake, Ellie, Karis and wannabe. Hope your all doing ok? x

Well ladies we are in Nov! one step closer to our cycles starting and hopefully our dreams coming true:cloud9: can't believe next mth its xmas an then we are in the year 2013 which is hopefully the year our babies are born:happydance: pma pma pma xxx


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Yeah it's up to the child at 18 if they would like to know :) it's big law now there is so many forms to fill out ect but I say it so worth it !
> Hey lovetoeatcake :) thank you I got my HIV and hepatitis b and c the same time as my Amh I got my HIV result the other day and my Amh followed :) what levels are yours if h don't mind me asking?

i thought there was something i remember been told about it last time but couldnt quite remember, its a wonderful thing what your doing though, were still a bit undecided about it but i guess we can talk about it once we go for our appt



africaqueen said:


> Rosie- The consultations etc are so dear once you go private aren't they?! we have had our 2 nhs cycles and been denied funding for a 3rd cycle but as our case is quite rare in the fact there is no other way on this earth i can ever get preg without ivf, we are appealing the decision. very little chance of winning but worth a try. x
> 
> Pcct- Yay to the good amh level and the neg test results! i remember being so nervous waiting for the results of the HIV test as you read stories of married couples being so shocked to have it from a previous partner etc x
> 
> 
> Cvaeh- Good luck with whatever you decide. It really is so hard to make the right choice re protocols and clinics etc x
> 
> Hi to Lovetoeatcake, klemoncake, Ellie, Karis and wannabe. Hope your all doing ok? x
> 
> Well ladies we are in Nov! one step closer to our cycles starting and hopefully our dreams coming true:cloud9: can't believe next mth its xmas an then we are in the year 2013 which is hopefully the year our babies are born:happydance: pma pma pma xxx

do you mind me asking why your case is rare hun? its really unfair if youve been denied funding really hope and have fxd it gets overturned for you!
when will you find out the decision 

cant believe how fast this whole year has gone neverminf the last couple of weeks since we booked our appt

loving the pma by the way!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

I know! cannot believe how fast this year has gone either.

Our circumstances are rare in the way that i had 2 ruptured ectopics within 6mths of eachother, and its rare enough to just have one ruptured ectopic. Lost the both tubes, 1st IVF cycle they didnt check my AMH level so gave me a very low dose of drugs and before 2nd attempt found my amh was 2.5 and they didnt do ICSI so we have been let down all the way through tbh. I know lots of ladies from various ttc forums who have had failed IVF and then gone on to have a natural pregnancy, and this is something denied to us due to me having no tubes, and also my amh is so low for my age, time is not on our side sadly. Looks like i could have Endo ontop of this and i also have mild pcos so bit buggered up reproductively :( Just hope the PCT see sense and give us a 3rd cycle, seeing as NICE recommend 3 cycles and that IVF was originally invented for women with no tubes. Its just such a nightmare though cos all they keep saying is that its 2 cycles and that's that... my dad will give us majority of cash toward a 3rd cycle with ICSI but tbh that is all his savings with no promise of it working so would much rather he didn't have to do that xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Pcct - my AMH was 9.something, can't remember exactly! I know its not the lowest but it is considered low fertility which does make me a bit sad. 
AQ it's so unfair, I really think at the very least all those who would never be able to get pregnant naturally should be given the full three recommended goes. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> I know! cannot believe how fast this year has gone either.
> 
> Our circumstances are rare in the way that i had 2 ruptured ectopics within 6mths of eachother, and its rare enough to just have one ruptured ectopic. Lost the both tubes, 1st IVF cycle they didnt check my AMH level so gave me a very low dose of drugs and before 2nd attempt found my amh was 2.5 and they didnt do ICSI so we have been let down all the way through tbh. I know lots of ladies from various ttc forums who have had failed IVF and then gone on to have a natural pregnancy, and this is something denied to us due to me having no tubes, and also my amh is so low for my age, time is not on our side sadly. Looks like i could have Endo ontop of this and i also have mild pcos so bit buggered up reproductively :( Just hope the PCT see sense and give us a 3rd cycle, seeing as NICE recommend 3 cycles and that IVF was originally invented for women with no tubes. Its just such a nightmare though cos all they keep saying is that its 2 cycles and that's that... my dad will give us majority of cash toward a 3rd cycle with ICSI but tbh that is all his savings with no promise of it working so would much rather he didn't have to do that xxx

wow youve really had a rough time with it all, i really cant believe they have denied you your 3rd attempt its beyond ridiculous so unfair really hope you can get it overturned , how lovely of your dad to do what hes doing aswell .

i actually dont think well i cant recall ever having amh levels checked when i had my cycle what are the levels for/linked too?


----------



## Karis23

hi ladies

great to see so many of you have joined. I had all my blood work done prior to my laparoscopy. things seem a bit different with the way my clinic works. I just need to phone them in on cd1 of the cycle i am ready to start and we take it from there. i think everything happens that month, consultations, next counselling etc. 

I am getting excited, its going to be the new year soon:happydance:

take care.. hope our thread gets lots more members by the time we are ready to start our cycles.


----------



## africaqueen

Lovetoeatcake- I know its so unfair but that is life i guess... fingers crossed x

Rosie- They only started doing the AMH test last this year as standard before starting IVF as they never did it with my first cycle. It is a very accurate prediction of ovarian reserve. Anything under 5 is classed as super low/undetectable and means chances of getting many eggs may be greatly reduced. x

Karis- Oooh not long now! soon be 2013 and im feeling very optimistic for us all x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- counting down the days to our consultant appt on the 20th to discuss plan of attack for the new year  totes excited! haha xxx


----------



## Karis23

hi everyone

i have a question for all of you who have already done ivf.. my family keeps asking me if i am mentally prepared for ivf..? how do you prepare for something like this?
i know that its not guarenteed, nothing in life is. and i know that it might not work out the first time. i am afraid of the disappointment, and although i can say that I'm mentally prepared or i think i am. i dont know how i would deal with a bfn .

any advise would be appreciated. i feel so alone and lost in my journey.


----------



## Rosie06

Karis23 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have a question for all of you who have already done ivf.. my family keeps asking me if i am mentally prepared for ivf..? how do you prepare for something like this?
> i know that its not guarenteed, nothing in life is. and i know that it might not work out the first time. i am afraid of the disappointment, and although i can say that I'm mentally prepared or i think i am. i dont know how i would deal with a bfn .
> 
> any advise would be appreciated. i feel so alone and lost in my journey.

hiya i can only tell you how i coped with it all although i dont think there is a way you can mentally prepare yourself except just take each day/step as it comes

we had an assisted cycle at the begining of 2010 (so all the ivf drugs just low doses of stims and timed intercourse) i wont lie i was an absolute mess i had it in my head that the druggs wouldnt effect me much ect but the whole thing got on top of me, this cycle didnt work and i guess for me i never expected it to work because in my head/mind i hadnt gotten a BFP before so why would it be any different now

when we went through the IVF i was quite different i took it al in my stride i didnt do much thinking about the whole thing at all it was kind of like it was happening to me but not IYSWIM, i never expected anything from each stage so EC i had it in my head they wouldnt get any(but obv they did) then it was well just because they got eggs doesnt mean they will fertilise ect so at each stage i just took it as it came, even my mum to this day still says how calm i was through the IVF compared to the assisted i think the main thing for me was i didnt pin my hopes on it working because i felt if i did i would be much more disappointed/upset/angry when it didnt work but if it did work then well you can proberbly guess!

so to some up lol take each day as it comes you never know how your going to be each day hormanally either so aslong as your partner deals with each day as it comes too it helps massively my DH took alot of well we will say moodiness from me at points but he knew it wasnt me IYKWIM so never let it get to him just hope i deal with it the same this time round!

good luck with everyhthing and dont forget we are all here to talk to too no matter how daft or silly you might think it is ask us :flower:



wow that was longer than i thought id put sorry ha ha


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well?

I won't be online too much for next wk as my best friend Jane died yesterday morning and as well as being utterly devastated i have to be there to help her 3 children through this nightmare time(they are 12, 19 and 21). She had suffered a tremendous amount of pain in the months leading to her death and had both her legs amputated so god rest her soul now. Very very sad. Il pop on when i can xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey, so sorry to hear about your best friend :sad1: may she rest in peace! Thinking of u at this time and totally understand that you won't be on much :( speak to u soon hunni. Xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

so so sorry to hear about your friend, thinking of you take care x


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you girls xx

In light of what has happened i have drinking a lot of wine and will no doubt need a drink at Jane's funeral so as i want 3mths clear of alcohol before starting our next cycle, we are putting it back a mth and will be starting beginning of March instead of Feb. Hence the reason iv made our thread Jan, Feb and March now as want to stay with you ladies so we can all support eachother. I have gained some weight in recent weeks too so back on diet tomorrow to get my BMI below 30 before next treatment. I aim to lose as much as i can as if next cycle works i dont want to be having all sorts of pregnancy issues due to obesity. xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey hun what u have choose to do totally makes sense and that ur guna be prepared for ur ivf cycle ... I have heard people saying about drinking 3 months before :/ that no drink3 months before staring why is that? Not that am a big drinker


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun.

I never drank prior to previous cycle and they still failed but at least you feel your doing everything possible to help things along. Tbh it probs makes no diff having a few drinks here and there, its binge drinking that is bad for you but due to my poor egg reserve i don't want to tempt fate so want to be 3mths clear of alcohol other than a few drinks at xmas and new year xxx


----------



## pcct

Ah right got ya :) this month is flying in too don't ya think


----------



## africaqueen

Yes it is going very quick!

Just dreading next wk as that is how long we have to wait for my friend's funeral :(
We have our consultant appt on the 20th but if her funeral lands on that date we will have to reschedule the appt. Hoping they won't clash but obviously Jane's funeral is more important than a appt we can just rearrange xxx


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

AQ- So so sorry to hear about your friend. Hope you are coping ok in what must be a really difficult time. xx


----------



## Rosie06

hey ladies how is eeryone doing?

cant believe we are half way through november already!

we have our IVF consultaion in the morning, feel quite nervous not sure why :S we will have to take DD with us as she has dance classfirst thing which finishes at 10 and our appt is 10.30! will feel quite surreal sat in the waiting room with her last time we werte there we never ever thought we would have a card and pic of our very own LO on the notice board! think it will be nice ffor consultant to meet her after all he did create her!!! x


----------



## Mbrink

Hope you don't mind if I join! I had my consult appt. on Wednesday, and we're set for IVF-ICSI in January! I have a slightly elevated FSH indicating low reserve, and my DH has a low sperm count. Can I just say how EXCITED I am, but nervous as well? I don't want to get my hopes up, and have them crushed.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- How did your appt go today? x

Mbrink- Welcome and best of luck with your forthcoming treatment. Our 1st cycle we were so excited too. Its good to have that pma ;-) x

Hi to everyone else. Sorry not been around much. Just so exhausted with work and grief. Funeral on tuesday so dreading that. Its in the same chapel where my mum's cremation was too :( il pop in soon to check on everyone xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Hope you don't mind me joining. We are technically doing a "December" cycle but ER will be in January. So I thought I would join here too. We are doing IVF w/ICSI. Our details in my siggy. Lots of luck to all of you! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## pcct

Hey and welcome to all the new ladies joining :) 
Hey queen totally understand that's u havnt been on much :( hope ur doing on :hugs: 
Hope everyone else is doing ok :) 

Afm - am doing ok once having my op just been really sore ect! Had my counciling appt the other day too which went ok too . I have decided tho that once am full recovered from op am going to take a little break from Bnb just until I get the begin of our ivf treatment out the way . But I will defo be back once we have completed our first cycle :)


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- Welcome to our group!  best of luck with your cycle. I have a low AMH too as mine is 2.5 :( x

Pcct- Ah i didnt realise you were having both tubes removed this month! hope your ok? i remember being very sore following my tubes being removed. Get lots of rest and pampering and you will soon be on your way ;-) hope you stick around during your cycle as its good to have support and advice along the way but understand if you want to take a break x


----------



## pcct

Hey, yeah I just had it done on Wednesday and he all so managed to free my left ovary that had been stuck :) I didn't know I had both ur tubes out too :) how long did it take for u to recover? 
Am planning on taken my break while we r doing our treatment I will deffo be back :)


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ I'm so sorry to hear a out your friend I know how hard that is I lost my friend suddenly in march we had been with him that night and he was fine and went home to bed and never woke up and I know this can have a huge effect on TTC etc the day I was supposed to test for my ivf was the day of his remembered e dance 


How old are he children? That's so sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wanabeamama

pcct said:


> Hey, yeah I just had it done on Wednesday and he all so managed to free my left ovary that had been stuck :) I didn't know I had both ur tubes out too :) how long did it take for u to recover?
> Am planning on taken my break while we r doing our treatment I will deffo be back :)

Hope your ok :hugs: when is your egg share?


----------



## pcct

Hey wannabemama am doing ok thanks how r u ? :) I start my ivf just after new year :) it's coming round quick


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabe- Thank you. Jane had been ill for some time and suffered so much but still a shock as we expected her to be home next week. Her children are 20, 21 and 12.
How are you? x

Pcct- Yes i lost both tubes due to ectopic pregnancy. The 1st ruptured in Jan 10 and i had to have life saving surgery and the 2nd ruptured in July 10 and again i had to have life saving surgery :( it took me around 10 days to heal enough to move about ok after each surgery but emotionally it took a lot longer as i was not only grieving for my babies but for my fertility. I hope you recover quickly. Thinking of you x


----------



## wanabeamama

africaqueen said:


> Wannabe- Thank you. Jane had been ill for some time and suffered so much but still a shock as we expected her to be home next week. Her children are 20, 21 and 12.
> How are you? x
> 
> Pcct- Yes i lost both tubes due to ectopic pregnancy. The 1st ruptured in Jan 10 and i had to have life saving surgery and the 2nd ruptured in July 10 and again i had to have life saving surgery :( it took me around 10 days to heal enough to move about ok after each surgery but emotionally it took a lot longer as i was not only grieving for my babies but for my fertility. I hope you recover quickly. Thinking of you x

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## PizzaWagon

Could you add me for the March IVF w/ICSI please. :)

A little about me: I'm 25, My Husband is 26 and in the Marine Corps. We are stationed in Everett, WA and going to Madigan Army Medical Center for IVF w/ICSI. I have MTHFR (A1298C mutation) and a very low AMH (Anti-Mullerian Hormone) level. My Husband has a very low sperm count. This will be our first IVF w/ICSI.


----------



## pcct

Aw africanqueen so sorry to hear :hugs: it been 4 days since getting out hospital I feel am healing ok just rather sore while moving around an trying to get comfy at bed time is a struggle. 
You have been thru so much hun physically and emotionally :hugs: xx


----------



## pcct

Hi pizzawagon :hi:


----------



## Mbrink

I am SO glad you made this thread, africanqueen! This is going to be my newest daily obsession. 

Has anyone went to their IVF seminar yet? I have mine next Thursday and am SO eager for it!


----------



## pcct

Hey sorry am guna be so dumb here but what is seminar? :haha: sorry I may already know and just being dumb haha


----------



## Mbrink

haha no you're okay, I'm sure every place calls it something different :)

At the RE we go to, they have a "seminar day" where they teach you about what to expect with your IVF (they have all of their IVF couples who will be starting IVF attend this), along with they go over the timeline, how to give yourself the injections (if you have to take them, which in my case I do), etc. At our clinic, its a four hour seminar that you have to take prior to starting IVF.


----------



## pcct

Ahhh got ya no we havnt had ours yet we call it patient information evening I can't wait to go :) there was one we could have attended in aug but we weren't sure when our ivf would b starting and didn't wanna go to soon the next one is tomorrow so am guna see if we can go :)


----------



## Mbrink

That is so exciting! You'll have to let me know the details after you go. I'm so ready to begin this process, after two years it feels like its almost too good to be true that we get to proceed.

Are you starting in December or January? Since I joined the thread late I apparently need to catch up on everyone :)


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi Pizzawagon welcome to the thread.
Mbrink- I had my patient info evening a month ago. At my clinic it is more of a general over view, I am currently waiting for my appointment to actually discuss my treatment.


----------



## pcct

Yeah me too I keep thinking am I really this close to finally having our family :) 
I don't think we can make the information tomorrow night as oh has to work :( I hope we can maybe make one in jan before we get started. 

Will this be your first ivf cycle ? This will be my first we were told in April at my lap that both tubes where blocked and would need ivf so jan will be out first cycle. It's rather scary as we havnt had or used any drug treatment while ttc. We just kept trying hoping that one cycle would be our lucky one almost 6+ years still nothing not even a sniff of a 2 pink line ever! So am hoping ivf is guna be our answer :) oct last year was when all the tests for fertility began! We r all so guna be sharing my eggs with another couple too. :) that a little about our journey squashed into a little ball :)


----------



## nobump

Can I join in... just had a private appointment at the Nuffeild ahead of waiting to here about a NHS appointment coming through, feel like we just threw money out the window.... basically got told that if we wait to go via NHS looking like ICIS in September 2014! or we could look to go private. Going to phone up tomorrow to find out about costs... They have recommended hubby gets a SA done with them, results on NHS were not good, low count and sluggish, guess they want to have a look to see if things have changed. My day 21 results are good, had a lap and that was ok, one tube is a little bruised but looks to be working. They have suggested I need to get a AMH done to see what that level is. Then we can decide from there.... go private or wait for NHS... the kicker is we will probably be seeing the same doctor for both options!

If we go private things will start next year! Due to hubbies sperm count and my tube issue then ICIS is the best option for us.


----------



## pcct

Hi nobump :) we were in the same situation a little our wait for nhs cycle was 3 years so looking 2016!! Way to long so what we choose to egg share which all they have done is being out nhs cycles forward. 
Why clinic are you with for ur nhs? There is so much to take in when doing ivf/icsi and wondering what to do for the best. I hope you don't have to wait too long :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

Big welcome to the new girls here :flower: and masses of good luck vobes sent your way!!!

hope your doing ok after your op pcct:hugs:

africaqueen thinking about you :hugs:

as for me out appt went well on saturday he basically went through how our last cycle went i do feel a little anxious about our next cycle as he said that although the egg quality was fantastic and same with hubbys sample was fantastic the actual quality of embryos was not what her would of expected, although we had one grade a and the rest were b's and below thats why he ended up putting 2 back so hes basically said this cycle he will definatley put 2 back! 

he has requested for me to go for an internal scan just to check my pcos hasnt worsened and also to make sure theres been no damage from my csection (didnt even think of this) also i need to go for amh test (apparantley this came in late in 2010 thats why i havnt had one before!) he also gave us the stats info apparantley success rate on our last cycle was 34% this year just gone is 47%, all we need to do now is phone tomorrow for my scan ect and to book a date to start (hes also going to make sure that its him and also the same embryologist and nurse involed too!) 

it was so lovely to take DD to meet the man who created her he was so lovely with her too made me all tearful!

also he estimated that my drugs bill should only be 400-500 as i respond very quickly too the stimms! id budget 900-1100!


----------



## pcct

Hey Rosie ur appt sounds like it went really well :) and ur guna be in good hands again this cycle :hugs: how nice to her about ur dd meeting the embryologist :) when are I starting ur next cycle?


----------



## PizzaWagon

Thanks for the welcome everyone!!!

Our seminar is on Jan. 16th. :)


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Hey Rosie ur appt sounds like it went really well :) and ur guna be in good hands again this cycle :hugs: how nice to her about ur dd meeting the embryologist :) when are I starting ur next cycle?

im hoping january he said he has nothing available before then plus i also know that he has some annual leave in december as one of his children in getting married! so im really hoping january if not feb would prefer jan as dont want it to be going on around DD's birthday plus if for what ever reason it doesnt work dd' birthday will give me something to focus on plus we have booked a holiday too for then!

have you got a date yet for your treatment?


----------



## nobump

PCCT - NHS will be with the Royal in Glasgow, and private would be with the Nuffeild. 

Started to look through your journal, sounds as though you are having a tough time. Hope IVF works out for you!


----------



## pcct

That's good you have thins all planned :) we would have been doing a dec cycle but our clinic is rather far and with with x mas coming too. We don't have a date all we no is we get stared after new year


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome to PizzaWagon and Nobump! lots of luck ladies. Nobump- what mth do you want me to add you to on our 1st page?  x

Pcct- Hope your healing well and feeling better very soon x

Rosie- So glad your appt went well and so lovely you took your dd x

Hi to Lovetoeatcake, glad your ok x

Hi to all the gang and i hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to the new year x

AFM- I can't sleep. It's our consultant appt tomorrow morning and then Jane's funeral in the afternoon so feels so weird. Discussing trying to create life in the morning and my best friend being cremated in the afternoon... i am struggling to cope tbh :( xxx


----------



## pcct

Hun am thinking of u so much! Try to stay strong I know it's so easy for me to st here and say that! But good luck at ur appt in morning. And thinking if u in afternoon hope everything goes ok :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I suck with words :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun. Means a lot. Going to be a very sad day. only last year we were at the same crematorium for my lovely mum :( praying 2013 brings my baby to help heal us from all this heartache xxx


----------



## pcct

:sad1: 
Am pretty sure 2013 is guna be a great year :) it will all fall exactly into place :)


----------



## nobump

Hi Africqueens heart goes out to you.
Not sure which month yet need to find out costs in full and hubby needs to get his head round the costs first.


----------



## Mbrink

africaqueen said:


> Thanks hun. Means a lot. Going to be a very sad day. only last year we were at the same crematorium for my lovely mum :( praying 2013 brings my baby to help heal us from all this heartache xxx

I am SO so sorry. It sounds like you have had a very rough time in the last year, and I can't even imagine. I will be saying a prayer for you tonight for comfort and strength. If you need to vent you can send me a private message. I'm here to listen (or read, in this case :)). I hope this thread is a very lucky thread for you and everyone else in here. 2013 seems to be our year ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Mbrink

How is everyone doing today? Thinking about you all!


----------



## pcct

Been very lazy today :D hope u r okayy :) and everyone else


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, thank you for supportive messages. Means a lot x

Well yesterday was every bit as sad as i thought it would be. As well as being sad saying goodbye to Jane i was sad thinking about my mums funeral as it was at the same place last August. I was back in work today and so drained and felt so ill. Went doctor before and she said iv got shingles again ;( cos my immune system is so run down. Roll on the wkend so i can recover. Im on strong antibiotics for a wk.

We had our appt yesterday and the cons pretty much said we won't get funding for this next cycle but advised us to try our mp and see if she can help us with the re-appeal so we are going to do this. Either way we will be starting in March so feeling very optimistic now. He is going to send me a appt for gyne outpatients for Jan/feb to have a hysteroscopy and uterine scratch(helps aid implantation) and me an dh have a appt for 19th of feb to get everything in place for starting in march  xxx


----------



## Gillian11

Hi Africa queen lol loving the name....

Am waiting to start my 1st IVF in January well am waiting on 
The post man to bring me consultation letter what should 
Be for around the 8th January. Depending on if our results are ok 
We should be good to start end of January...

Am so sorry about your previous IVF cycles fingers crossed 
This will be 3rd time lucky :)
Me am only getting one go because of the funding in this area 
It's really not fair I was living in Liverpool and I got told 3 goes 
I've moved to Manchester now it's only one am weLLC
Gutted over it like but hey go some couples don't get any x


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ I'm so sorry you had a tough couple of weeks :hugs: 

With you saying you have low immune system have you had immunology testing done? They only really do it in London ivf clinics but it's not available on the nhs I spoke to a girl th other day who had 3 failed ivf cycles then had immunology testing done before her 4th cycle and it turned out to have been her problem so she was given steroids throughout her ivf cycle and now has twins.


----------



## cali_kt

Wanted to wish you all a Happy Thanksgiving! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Gillian11= welcome to our group  In liverpool you only get 2 funded cycles not 3 :( in Manchester pct my friend got 3 funded cycles so you should at least get the 2 that most pcts offer. Everything will change in the new year anyway cos they are doing away with PCTS as far as im aware so don't lose hope. Why do you need IVF? always a chance of a miracle for some people  x

Wannabe- Yes my immune system is always so terrible. I pick up everything :( i have shingles at the moment and im on very strong meds for it. So shattered. i will mention steroids to our cons when we have our next appt in Feb which is to plan treatment for March's cycle. Thanks for the thumbs up  how are you doing? x

Cali - Happy Thanksgiving to you too ;) we don't celebrate it here in the UK but i think its a lovely tradition and always wish i was in the US around this time to join in 

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Yes I would mention it they may not do much about it but simple solution of steroids it can't hurt to try it,

I'm ok just waiting I can call and request treatment on my next AF which is due beginning oh dec so I hope I get accepted.

I hope your feeling bette very soon :( xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabe- Thank you and i hope you get accepted ;-) good luck xxx


----------



## Gillian11

Hi thanks for the welcome :) 
It was Liverpool that told me 3 and now Manchester 
As told me am getting one your right it's the pct for each area 
I think it's wrong who has the right to say one couple is ok for 3 & at the same 
Time dash another couples dream just because of a postcode 
It's wrong were all in the same boat and should be treated 
The same grrrrrrrr rant over

I need IVF because i've got no tubes so it really would be a miracle for me lol :)


----------



## Rosie06

Gillian11 said:


> Hi thanks for the welcome :)
> It was Liverpool that told me 3 and now Manchester
> As told me am getting one your right it's the pct for each area
> I think it's wrong who has the right to say one couple is ok for 3 & at the same
> Time dash another couples dream just because of a postcode
> It's wrong were all in the same boat and should be treated
> The same grrrrrrrr rant over
> 
> I need IVF because i've got no tubes so it really would be a miracle for me lol :)

hi i totally agree with you its wrong how postcode determains how many cycles you get it infuriates me so much, when do you start your cycle have you got a date yet? x


----------



## Rosie06

ive just phoned and got my scan and blood test booked for wednesday apparntley it takes upto 3 weeks for blood results to come back but she said she can sometimes for about a week to 10 days to get a verbal result once we have these we can set an official start date!!!


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone hope u r all well :) 
Am so exicted that November is almost over its all going really fast! Am hoping to get back to the gym ASAP to loss more weight before my ivf not fully recovered from op yet aargh! 
All this postcode carry on bugs me too the clinic wear is a 3 year waiting list coz of my postcode but if I lived next to clinic it's 2 months :(


----------



## Pussycat1

Hello, hope you don't mind me joining. I'm hoping to have my first IVF in Jan after 3 failed attempts at IUI. Got an appointment with the consultant 20th Dec when we know all she'll say is try IVF (and that's £140 for that advice thank you very much!). So immediately after have appointment with nurses to talk through the whole thing so we can start immediately. it's all a bit rushed but I've just turned 42 so time is running out and we can't afford to hang about. Really hope this works out for us all.


----------



## Mbrink

Welcome to the newcomers :) Rosie, that is great news!


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Hope your healing well and feel better soon x

Gillian- Its terrible, esp for women in our situation who have no way on this earth of getting pregnant without IVF. they need to get their acts together! makes me mad they fund so many gastric ops for people who ate themselves that size and we are infertile through no fault of our own :(( good luck x

Rosie- Fab news! oooh this thread will be getting exciting soon x

Welcome to Pussycat and good luck x

Hi to Mbrink , wannabe and all the gang x


----------



## Gillian11

Well they say it only takes once so fingers crossed x


----------



## cali_kt

Rosie- Great news!! Very exciting to get things rolling!

Pussycat- :wave: Welcome to the group!


----------



## Smirn

Hi all 

I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
having icis I'm 33
Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.

Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.

I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm 

Any advise would be great 

Thanks


----------



## Rosie06

Smirn said:


> Hi all
> 
> I hope someone can help me I'm a little confussed
> having icis I'm 33
> Yesterday I went for egg recovery, three eggs where recovered and but only two were fertilised successfully as one egg was poor quality.
> They have called me today and would like to transfer tomorrow day 2 is it a bad sign that they want to do it so soon or is this normal as there is only 2 embryos.
> 
> Also the have asked if I want both to be put back in is this a good idea.
> 
> I have been trying for 7 years to conceive and want to give myself the best chance.
> They checked my lining yesterday and it is 11mm
> 
> Any advise would be great
> 
> Thanks

hiya hun i had a 2 day et and now have a beautiful healthy happy almost 2 year old, its not unusal all clinics do things ever so slightly different, personally i would go for the 2 back we had 2 put back one grade a and one b obv we will never know which she came from but it does increase your chances ever so slightly if i remeber think my lining was 11.5-12, all sounds good, just relax and take things easy and fx'd you get that bfp very very soon x


----------



## Smirn

Thank u so much Rosie did you have them put back in on day 2?


----------



## Rosie06

Smirn said:


> Thank u so much Rosie did you have them put back in on day 2?

yeah i had ec on the wednesday and put back friday morning!


----------



## pcct

Hey I my self havnt had a ivf cycle yet but I would all so agree with Rosie and have 2 put back :) I have seen many ladies get 2 day transfer and have heathy babies :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)!


----------



## cutiecat

Hi everyone :flower:

I was also wondering if I could join you? Just catching up on all the previous pages, but hope you all doing well.

I am 32 and DH is 31, we are are about to have our first cycle of IVF, due to me having 2 blocked tubes, endo and PCOS. We are entitled to 2 NHS Funded cycles and have been waiting 5 months - not bad compared to some people I guess, but has felt like forever.

We are moving forward now though and had our first IVF consultation yesterday and we are good to go when we get our blood tests (HIV/Hep B & C and AMH) back. We have an appointment with the nurse on 10th December to discuss our schedule. 

All the best to you all - hope we get lots of BFPs on this lucky thread!

Cutiecat x


----------



## pcct

Hey cuitecat it's such a exciting but scary journey isn't it!! We were told in April we would need ivf after 6 years of trying without a bfp so since April till now it's actually went in so fast :) werw doubg egg share which has brought us foward alot as our waiting time is 3 years!!.... wishing U lots of luck :)


----------



## Rosie06

hiya cutiecat and welcome best of luck to you!!!

how are you recovering pcct?

africaqueen how are you hun?

as for me had my amh test today and ultrasound nurse said could take 4 weeks to come back but usually within 2 so hopefully the 2weeks! also had ultrasound and all was good with that too only thing that showed up was pcos which we knew about anyway!

consultant text me late this afternoon(very strange :S can tell we are private!) and told me to phone coordinator and get a date sorted so will do that tomorrow! spoke to my manager about it today and shes totally fine with it all and even told me to take as much time off even if it means getting a sick note as i need and not to worry!


----------



## pcct

Hey Rosie am going good thanks :) hopefully u get ur results come back quick. I remember waiting for mine it was nerve wracking lol.
That's good your work is being relaxed and letting u have time off without having to worry :)


----------



## cali_kt

Welcome cutie! So exciting to know you are moving ahead!

Rosie- Hope your labs come back great and fast!:thumbup:

Smir- Wishing you all the best on this cycle. I haven't had IVF experience yet so I am not much help. I have severly low AMH and RE is planning on a 3 day transfer. I am planning to put 2 back (if I can). Crossing my fingers for you! KUP. :dust:


----------



## CzWife

Hi, I hope y'all don't mind if I jump on your thread. It's long, so I'll do personals later. However, I did see that AfricanQueen started the thread-- thanks, lady! 

About me-- i've been seeing a fertility specialist since March of 2010 bc I have pcos. My dh and I haven't used any form of contraceptive since about 2004, but I had never gotten pregnant, so I knew somethingnwas wrong. We've done 7 IUIs & got pregnant with the 5th one this time last yr, but I miscarried at 10 wks. I tried ivf for the first time in July, but the doc I was with had me on too high of a dose for too little time, so the results weren't good. That coupled with the fact that the clinic doesnt do ICSI, I switched to a different clinic. My new dr does a hysteroscopy before ivf. I had that done on the 14th, and she found and removed a pretty large septum. I was originally supposed to start stims next month, but I have to wait til like February now for my lining to get right. I was bummed-- well, I still kinda am, but on the bright side, I know my uterus will be in tip top shape for some babies. Now, I'm just loading up on vitamins & supplements & trying to wean myself back off of carbs again.

Good luck to everyone! Sorry for the uber long post.


----------



## Rosie06

czwife welcome sounds like youve had a bit of a time of it but hopefully your on the right track now and fx'd you get your bfp!

i phoned the coordinator this afternoon, and have my date!!!! amazes me the difference between private and nhs could of started wehn next AF due which is next week :O but we want to enjoy xmas so we will be starting in january when af starts which is around 1st-5th jan with estimated EC w/c 18th feb, feels like its come round so quickly already x

hope everyone is ok x


----------



## africaqueen

Cutiecat- Welcome to our thread and best of luck with your appt on the 10th  do you want me to put you on 1st page for having treatment in Jan, Feb or March?  x

CzWife- Welcome to the thread and best of luck with treatment. Il add you to the 1st page for feb start :) x

Hi to Rosie, Cali, Pcct, wannabe an all the gang x

AFM- I have been so shattered with work iv not had much time to myself so sorry for being mia for a few days. I have my gyne appt for 13th Dec to get assessed an get booked in for hysteroscopy and any other tests needed to make sure i am good to go before next cycle  xxx


----------



## CzWife

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

Rosie, it sounds like we might be on the same schedule. I'll be on bcp when my January cycle starts and stims in February.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies 
Hope we are all well?

I cannot believe we are in Dec already! be the new year before we know it! soooo optimistic for this time around and im praying its 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Rosie06

CzWife said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> Rosie, it sounds like we might be on the same schedule. I'll be on bcp when my January cycle starts and stims in February.

sounds like it hun, i got sent my bcp in the post on friday so its all there set and ready to go! never been so excited to start the pill! so i guess your doing long protocol too? my estimated week for EC is 18th feb have you had date for yours yet?


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope we are all well?
> 
> I cannot believe we are in Dec already! be the new year before we know it! soooo optimistic for this time around and im praying its 3rd time lucky xxx

stay positive africaqueen! time seems to be going quick doesnt it x


----------



## CzWife

AfricaQueen, I was thinking the same thing. I was so upset before about having to wait a few more months for ivf, but November's come and gone. Next week, we'll be halfway through December. &#58372;

Rosie, I'm not exactly sure when my ec will be. I'm on Estrace for a few more days before I start provera; based on that, I'm guessing it will be around the end of February. I think I am on the long protocol. I know my doctor mentioned something about the antagonist protocol this time around. I am very nervous and excited. I pray this time works! &#58397;


----------



## Rosie06

i have a feeling we might not be able to go ahead in january now going to have to ring them 2moro to check:shrug: 

AF started today which meant only a 26 day cyle (sometimes i have them that short) which means if cycle next month is the same ill be due on between 28th dec-1st jan but becasue i have to go for blood test on day 1-3 im pretty sure they are closed the week between christmas and new year and obv they wouldnt be open new years day, if we cant go ahead then we will have to delay till march/april :cry:


----------



## cutiecat

Hi Rosie, did you manage to find out if you will be able to go ahead next cycle if AF comes between Christmas and New Year? My AF is due 1st January, so could come any time around then too. I didn't even think that they might not let me start because they might be closed. I will ask at my appointment in Monday.

Hi Africaqueen, thanks for starting this great thread : ) I think I will be cycling in January if you could put that on the first page for me.

I found out my AMH results today, which were 17.1 - I was given a chart that says I am in the low fertility category. Surprisingly though I feel quite relieved because hopefully they should be able to get some eggs.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- If you do have to start in March you will be with me ;-) x

Cutie- Yes i will add you to the 1st page  your AMH level is fine and im sure you will get lots of eggs. My AMH is 2.5 and we still managed 6 eggs last time although low quality x

Hi to wannabe, cz wife and all the gang. How are we doing? x

AFM- Got AF yesterday and by last night i was lying on couch screaming in agony. Dh was at work so my dad came round and took me to hospital. Nurse said her sister was exact same an she had Endo, so thinking its that as the pain is horrific! got a appt on 13th with Gynae clinic to get this looked into as i am suffering too much every month and its getting worse and worse xxx


----------



## Oregon_hope

Hello everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining you in your quest?

Well after a few failed rounds of clomid and 1 unsuccessful round of Gonal F my re has advised me to try one more Gonal F round in jan then start IVF in feb (depending on if I receive funding)

I'm very scared but a little excited. I have been researching IVF but hearing your true stories are so much better!

Thanks for reading

Xxx


----------



## Rosie06

cutiecat said:


> Hi Rosie, did you manage to find out if you will be able to go ahead next cycle if AF comes between Christmas and New Year? My AF is due 1st January, so could come any time around then too. I didn't even think that they might not let me start because they might be closed. I will ask at my appointment in Monday.
> 
> Hi Africaqueen, thanks for starting this great thread : ) I think I will be cycling in January if you could put that on the first page for me.
> 
> I found out my AMH results today, which were 17.1 - I was given a chart that says I am in the low fertility category. Surprisingly though I feel quite relieved because hopefully they should be able to get some eggs.

hi i havnt managed to find out been worjing and its so busy, going to phone on monday and find out.

Welcome Oregon fingers crossed for you on your journey xx


----------



## africaqueen

Welcome Oregon! best of luck on your journey. Look forward to sharing it with you xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

Update 


Well I got the call this morning, I have been accepted but I have to have the 3 month prostap injection again I go on Monday for bloods and scan and the injection I'm going to be stimming with menapur this time starting around 4th of march needle teach is early February.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm excited to see this thread! I wondered if it was too soon to look for a group like this.

Our story: DH is 44 and I am 34. I have a 4 1/2 year old son from a previous relationship. DH and I got married in July 2011 and TTC for a few months before getting a SA for DH. He had been in a car accident, hit by a drunk driver and was severely injured. We kind of worried something was wrong because of that.

In Dec 2011, we found out he had ZERO sperm in his ejaculate. Azoospermia. We were devastated and spend months going through genetic testing, hormonal testing and lots of appointments. We settled on using donor sperm for IUIs but never got far enough in a cycle to get it done due to my LH being too high. We found out I had PCOS without the insuline resistance.

Last week, we met with the RE and our only hope now is IVF and they have to do ICSI due to the frozen sperm. We decided we would try to extract sperm from DH via needle biopsy, we only have a 20% chance of getting some, but have a donor backup. His procedure will be the day before my ER.

So, because it's been a year, we have to redo my CD3, 7 and 21 testing in Dec. Jan is going on the BCP and then we do IVF/ICSI/TESA. I'm really nervous about it failing, about the side effects and how we're going to pay for it.


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabe- Yayy looks like we will be cycling together then as we start early March too  x

Cmaple- Welcome to thread and oh my you and your dh have had a tough time! i hope your cycle works and brings your miracle. Il add you to our 1st page x

Hi to Rosie, Oregon, Czwife, Cutiecat and all the gang x

Where are our other ladies? hope your all ok and look forward to a update x

AFM- Have a wk off work so upping the anti on the job search as my job has depressed me so much this past few wks i wake up almost crying at the thought of another day in that place so need to make a move. Life is too short to waste it like this. On thursday i have my gyne appt so really hoping they get me sorted as want to be all good to go for our 3rd cycle in March xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey am still here girls nothing much to report sorry I havnt been on much either! 
Sorry to her about your job hun I feel exactly the same about my job as well :( dreading going back after all the time off I have had. 
Hope everyone is doing well :) not long till we all start our ivf eeeek!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Pcct! nice to see you back with us  how are u feeling? all healed up now? Its awful to loathe your job so much isnt it? i know most ppl don't like their job but its got to the point of making me depressed now and can't live like this so going to change the situation and have a new job by the new year. Determined!  what is it you do? i work in a call centre. xxx


----------



## pcct

africaqueen said:


> Hi Pcct! nice to see you back with us  how are u feeling? all healed up now? Its awful to loathe your job so much isnt it? i know most ppl don't like their job but its got to the point of making me depressed now and can't live like this so going to change the situation and have a new job by the new year. Determined!  what is it you do? i work in a call centre. xxx

Yeah all healed up nicely :) thanks. My job inc the people I work with make me feel so down its such a dead end job! I work for sunlight which is an indrustral laundry I do the packing out with the systems, before all that I use to work in a few all centres would love to get back into it tho. I really wanna leave my job just now as well but with my ivf coming up and the time off I don't think I could get another job :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah its crap isnt it? :( i have been hanging on in my job based on last 2 cycles and they both failed, so god forbid if this one did too i would of stayed there for nothing. Its got to the point now that i hate it with a passion like i never did before so going to make sure i get a new job by the new year for sure. As regards IVF i would not tell my new employer i am having it. I would just get my doc to give me a note saying gyne post op recovery. I just can't put everything on this next cycle working as been heartbroken twice before and need to be optimistic but realistic too this time around for my sanitys sake xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah well it defo sounds like u r doing the right thing am just worried that if I go into a new job the pressure will just get to me :/ it's such a hard choice to make- am due back on Thursday but am guna get get another week off...the way u have put it about going for another job makes me think twice and then think could get out there and get a new job too! Coz of my cycle fails I'd blame it on my job and the stress I just no I would!


----------



## africaqueen

If you hate it that much deffo look for another job. We need to be happy as we can whilst going through such a emotional procedure ;-) xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi Ladies! I was hoping I could join your thread. I'm doing IVF in January with ER set for the week of Jan 6th. This is my second IVF attempt. In Nov my cycle was switched to an IUI due to dropping E2 the day before retrieval. I had an ectopic in 2010 which blocked my right tube. My left tube is scarred due to a ruptured cyst. DH is fine, but we will probably do ICSI to give us the best odds since I'm 37 years old. GOOD LUCK!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

I think u r right.... In fact u r right! My oh keeps telling me just to leave coz it's getting me down too much. What sort of work do u do at ur call centre?


----------



## africaqueen

Mells54- Welcome and best of luck with your 2nd cycle. I will add you to our 1st page  x

Pcct- I work in a call centre taking calls for a large delivery company. Its awful. Your dh is right! get a little job that makes you happy x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey mells good luck :)

Yeah hun I think I will I have to do what makes me happy


----------



## africaqueen

Hello ladies, how are we doing? its sooo cold today isnt it?!
It is our 3rd wedding anniversary today and we had a lovely day out in Liverpool for meal and shopping and a few drinks  back to healthy eating tomorrow! lol xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Hello ladies, how are we doing? its sooo cold today isnt it?!
> It is our 3rd wedding anniversary today and we had a lovely day out in Liverpool for meal and shopping and a few drinks  back to healthy eating tomorrow! lol xxx

hey were great thanks freezing but great! looking forward to christmas only got 2moro and friday and next thurs friday then off for xmas! seems to be coming round really quickly

Happy anniversary you deserve a treat every once in a while!!! hope youve had a good day xx


----------



## Lucinda7981

Hello ladies, 
I'm hoping I can join you guys as I feel like I have no one to talk to about this and need the support. I just finished a failed medicated IUI cycle and began spotting today n so I'm waiting for AF. After a frank conversation with my RE he suggested that I move on to IVF with ICSI to maximize our chances...I guess I wasn't expecting that response. He told me that I could do one last IUI this month but I really don't want to waste time and money if the chances are slim for us.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats on the anniversary Queen!

Welcome Lucinda!


----------



## klemoncake

Hia everyone!! I wandered off after joining for a little as i was feeling quite sorry for myself but am back now and trying to keep positive!! Think I was still secretly hoping for a natural bfp before going down this route but its not to be. Is everyone getting excited?!?! I moved my start date to Jan so getting very scared and excited now. Just ordered my drugs, and a special culture medium called embryogen, and have booked in for my endometrial scratch on 2/1/13 so its all getting going!!

what protocols are you all doing? Im doing short, its my first go so no idea what to expect!!!! lots of love xx


----------



## Rosie06

hi lucinda welcome! fxd for you!

klemoncake hiya, you sound a bit more positive in your post looks like we will be doing a cycle the same time although im doing long protocol not sure what happens on short protocol as only ever done long, do you have an expected date for egg collection yet mine is roughhly w/c 18th feb x


----------



## africaqueen

Lucinda- Welcome and best of luck. I think IVF will give you a much greater chance. Do you want me to add you to our 1st page?  x

Klemoncake- Lovely to see you back and with renewed optimism ;-) i will add you to our 1st page and we all support eachother on here so your not alone. I have done long and short protocol and much prefer short! we are doing SP again in March. I have max dose of stimms and also cetrotide. Any questions feel free to ask x

Hi Mells, Rosie, Lovetoeatcake, Pcct and all the gang x

For the ladies who have not posted in a while, hope your reading an that you update us soon xxx

AFM - Had my Gynae appt today and my ECG, bp etc was all fine so i am booked in for a laparoscopy and hysteroscopy on the 31st of Jan and if they find scar tissue or Endo they will laser it away whilst im under if possible. They are also going to do a uterine scratch which lasts for 3mths and is said to aid implantation so praying it does the trick for our 3rd cycle which we will now be having in March as want to recover from the surgery and lose some weight an get generally fitter. If the ICSI works we will be due this time next year which is a weird thought but very exciting! i am determined to be optimistic. I have 2 very special guardian angels to watch over me now. My mum and my best friend Jane who passed away last month. Praying 2013 brings all of us our miracles xxx


----------



## klemoncake

ahhh happy anniversary!! did u have a champagne?? I'm gonna miss a cheeky glass of fizz over christmas! oh your having the scratch too africa? i didn't know it lasted 3 months, thats good to know!

hi rosie, don't really know about egg collection to be honest but i think i will only be stimming for about 2 weeks so i guess towards end of jan... they said i have lots of follies on ovaries though, although not polycystic, so they are going to start on really low doses so i suppose it depends how that goes.

hi lucinda, we were offered iui too but chose to go straight to ivf, i think the chances are higher..

has anyone thought about 1 or 2 embryos yet? my clinic are pushing for eSET but not suer how i feel about that?!?! xx


----------



## africaqueen

Yes i am having the scratch too as its recommended after 2 fails to aid implantation so hope it does the trick!  as regards 1 or 2 embies, we only ever got 1 so didnt have the choice to make but if we get 2 next cycle we will be having both transferred. I would say if you get a decent amount of embies then have 1 transferred as a singleton pregnancy is less problematic and you would have some frosties for future use. All depends on what you can cope with and what your clinic recommends based on your fertility etc xxx


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, mind if I join?

I'm 28, dh 32. I have lean pcos with anovulatory cycles. We have been ttc number 1 for almost 2 years.

We are starting the short protocol either end of Dec or beginning of Jan depending what my lining is doing at a scan booked for 27th of Dec. They well decide on icsi on the day of ec.

I'm pretty excited about it all but scared too. We are having to pay for the ivf privately so it's a big financial commitment.


----------



## Lucinda7981

Thanks Africaqueen, I too think that IVF will give us a better chance. Once I have a date planned ill have you add me to the first page ;)


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- Welcome and lots of luck! we are all here to support eachother so you have came to the right place  x

Lucinda- No probs. Il add you once you know ;-) x

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all! Been away for a while busy with work and got sick. I'm happy to report I got AF Saturday!! Woohooo. So BCP start monday and if my baseline scan goes well- I start Lupron on Christmas Eve! Anyone else close to this timing?


----------



## Mells54

Hi Cali, I just started my Lupron shots yesterday, so I'm only a week or so ahead of you!
Such an exciting time...


----------



## cali_kt

Mells- 
Wooohooo! Glad to have a buddy! Did you have any side effects from the last time you used Lupron? What is it like?


----------



## Mells54

cali_kt said:


> Mells-
> Wooohooo! Glad to have a buddy! Did you have any side effects from the last time you used Lupron? What is it like?

This is my first time using Lupron. Last time I was on a different protocol and my E2 dropped right before ER and that's why my IVF was converted to IUI. Lupron is supposed to prevent that from happening again.
I've only had one shot so far and it isn't bad.


----------



## Kay0610

Hi Ladies, I just started my first IVF cycle which is very exciting for me and my hubby since my insurance company has been denying us this procedure for months now. I just started the cycle last Monday by taking the birth control pills, then on new years eve I go for blood work and an ultrasound. If everything looks good then either that night or the next day I will start all of the at home injections. Those injections sure make me nervous though and I really hope I don't screw any of them up :( 

I'm still not too sure as to why I'm taking the birth control for 21 days though, that is one of the only things that my RE didn't fully explain to us. 

Can any of you ladies give me any tips or ideas or things that worked for you to get that BFP with your IVF? 

Thank you :)


----------



## cali_kt

Just wanted to say hello :wave: and welcome! I'm starting my BCP tomorrow. And hopefully on Lupron on Christmas Eve. I know all the REs have different protocols and dependent on situation. So I don't know why some are on BCP longer or shorter amount of times. :shrug: I'm still a rookie! 
Wanted to wish you lots of luck... sounds liek we are on similar time schedules!


----------



## Mells54

It seems with my RE, he only does so many IVFs a week. So the time on BCP for me is determined by his schedule and when there is an available spot. He pretty much finds the first available week, and back tracks from there. Then it also depends on when you get AF and can start BCP.

I don't know if that is how it is everywhere, but that seems the trend here.


----------



## africaqueen

Kay- Welcome and lots of luck! x

Mells and Cali- Best of luck ladies! its getting exciting in here now! we are off ;-) x

Hi to all the gang. How are we doing?? xxx

AFM- Nothing to report here. We are preparing for xmas and looking forward to a new year with lots of BFPS in it ;-) xxx


----------



## CzWife

Welcome to all of the newcomers! 

Africa Queen, Af just came for me, and it is the worse cycle I ever remember having. My doctor warned me that after taking estrace & then Provera, that this cycle would be extreme. She was not lying... Sorry to hear about your job. I hope you find something that works out... Happy Anniversary! &#57606;&#58153;

Oregan, welcome to thread! Good luck!

Canadian, sorry to hear about what happened to your dh. I'm glad you both have a plan though. We're on the same cycle-- bcp in Jan & stimulation in February.

Mells, welcome to thread.. Sorry about your ectopic. Fx your next cycle is a success.

Pcct, a different job may be the way to go. I don't think I would mention the ivf either. I would just have my doctor write a note when the time came. Stress isn't good for a pregnancy or ttc. 

Klemon, glad too see you're back. I took a little thread vacay myself. I'm definitely going to put back 2 embryos. I considered 3, but I will transfer 2 in hopes of having twins. 

Afm, I have bloodwork tomorrow. Next wk, I have a scan to check my lining post d&c/hysteroscopy.


----------



## africaqueen

CzWife- Thank you and i hope AF eases up on you ((hugs)) good luck with bloods and your scan. We will all get there slowly and surely x

Rosie and Wannabe- How are you ladies? not seen you about for a little while.

How is everyone coping with the holidays? i am feeling sad im not a mother and getting jealous of all my friends who have kids posting cute fb pics and talking about buying them pressies etc :( i dont like being jealous. Not a nice trait really xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone just a quick one I got my treatment plan today :) I start on day 21 of my January cycle! U could say all day has been mixed emotions we wait so long fr this day and when it comes u get a fright!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah Pcct, that is fab news! i remember how ecstatic i was to get started on our 1st cycle. Stay positive and will have everything crossed for you! This thread is hotting up now ;-)
Soon be our 1st page full of BFPS like a domino effect xxx


----------



## FutureMama1

Hello Everyone!!

Was hoping to join in on this thread, I'm going to be starting IVF #1 in January!!

Just waiting on my AMH test results! :)


----------



## pcct

It's so nerve wracking and I will admit I had a moment after reading thru It all thinkin I just can't do this! I felt I wasnt strong enough to go thru all this! Gave myself a shake and told my self not to be silly lol it's just so overwhelming! 
Am feeling much better now about it now Its sunk .... We wait so long for this and when it comes its so frighten :0


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone wow theres alot more ladies on here now! fingers crossed and positive thoughts for everyone

afm im just waiting for next af then get to start it feels like its just here so soon IYKWIM last time we seemed to spend forever waiting and waitting but this time with it been private we have the control its scaring me a little!

pcct thats great news looks like we may be on similar time scales, you honestley have nothing to worry about the procedures themselves are not that bad at all its more the emotional side of things but as long as you have people to talk to about it you can get through it, just take one step at a time and dont think to far ahead thats how i coped with it i have everything crossed for you

africaqueen just think a lot can happen in the space of 12 months and just think how much more special it will be for you one day when you have your own LO, stay positive hun :hugs:


----------



## FutureMama1

pcct said:


> It's so nerve wracking and I will admit I had a moment after reading thru It all thinkin I just can't do this! I felt I was strong enough to go thru all this! Gave myself a shake and told u self not to be silly lol it's just so overwhelming!
> Am feeling much better now about it now Its sunk .... We wait so long for this and when it comes its so frighten :0

Hi pcct! :hi:

I see your in Scotland too! Question - how long did your AMH results take? Hospital told me 4 weeks which is around now, hoping I will hear from them soon.


----------



## pcct

Rosie that how I feel I know what u mean like I knew I was stating in January but feels all so soon now lol , I have been so emotional today it's crazy! 
For months I keep thinking way ahead it's so hard not to! But think now am guna take one step at a time. 

Hey Hun :hi: I was told 4 weeks as well and I didn't get mine until like almost 4 weeks so hopefully yours shouldn't be too long too :)


----------



## FutureMama1

pcct said:


> Rosie that how u feel I know what u mean like I knew I was stating in January but feels all so soon now lol , I have been so emotional today it's crazy!
> For months I keep thinking way ahead it's so hard not to! But think now am guna take one step at a time.
> 
> Hey Hun :hi: I was told 4 weeks as well and I didn't get mine until like almost 4 weeks so hopefully yours shouldn't be too long too :)

I hope so!! What Hospital are you at? We're at Ninewells.

I know how you feel about it creeping up on you, I am the same! I was told this time last year that I had a 3 year wait, then next thing I get a letter saying that extra funding had been provided and I was now at the top of the list!!! 3 years turned into 1. Thought I had ages to wait but luckily everything has happened pretty quickly!

Have you waited long?


----------



## pcct

Wow am at ninewells as well! We were told 3 year wait as well but we have decided to egg share as we didn't want to wait 3 years but I did see in there website it's now down to 2 years :) I was told in April we would need ivf and got referred to Dundee so pretty much since April


----------



## FutureMama1

pcct said:


> Wow am at ninewells as well! We were told 3 year wait as well but we have decided to egg share as we didn't want to wait 3 years but I did see in there website it's now down to 2 years :) I was told in April we would need ivf and got referred to Dundee so pretty much since April

Small world lol!! It's happened pretty quickly for you too then!! 

If you don't mind me asking.....how long ago did you receive your AMH results and what happened afterwards? Just trying to work out when I will be starting down reg meds xx


----------



## pcct

I can't really remember if you go in my first page of my journal I have all the dates in there :) 
I just got my treatment plan today and they say after ur screening results u will be invited to the information evening on the 8th of January ( we are going to that ) then u just phone Anne the day your period starts so she can give u a date for your scan then start your nasal spray

Forgot to add that u start the nasal spray day 21 of ur January cycle :)


----------



## FutureMama1

pcct said:


> I can't really remember if you go in my first page of my journal I have all the dates in there :)
> I just got my treatment plan today and they say after ur screening results u will be invited to the information evening on the 8th of January ( we are going to that ) then u just phone Anne the day your period starts so she can give u a date for your scan then start your nasal spray
> 
> Forgot to add that u start the nasal spray day 21 of ur January cycle :)

Ah cool, thanks I will have a peek at your journal! :)

We've already been to the information evening so probably won't need to go again. 

x


----------



## pcct

Ah I was going to go to the last one but they say to go just before we start treatment. I wonder where I am on the waiting list then if they have new funding :) I got put in April we get 2 nhs cycles but couldn't wait 3 years so doing egg share


----------



## FutureMama1

pcct said:


> Ah I was going to go to the last one but they say to go just before we start treatment. I wonder where I am on the waiting list then if they have new funding :) I got put in April we get 2 nhs cycles but couldn't wait 3 years so doing egg share

I'm sure you'd be able to find out? Apparently only the Fife Healthboard received the funding as it had the longest wait times.


----------



## pcct

When I looked at there site fourth valley was 3 years fife and tay side were 3 as well now everyone is down to 2


----------



## FutureMama1

Must be all Healthboards then. That's good news for all, 3 years is such a long wait!


----------



## pcct

Yeah defo I just looked there and it's only Tay side and fife that is 18 months / 2 years forth valley only 2 years


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Ooh not long for you now! ;-) yes your right a lot can happen in a year. I just pray that this year its something joyous as last 3yrs have been heartbreaking x

Futuremama- Welcome and best of luck with your AMH results  x

Right ladies im off to bed so nite all xxx


----------



## pcct

Night Hun am off to mine eyes r nippy lol 
Xx


----------



## CzWife

Africa, surprisingly, Af has eased up. I thought for sure it would be a wk of torture. I joked with my husband & said I may need a blood transfusion. Lol the holidays aren't the best time for me, but I'm going to make the best of it. I removed the FcBk friends with kids from news feed-- less torture. This would've been my baby's first Chistmas.:cry:

Pcct, good luck! It makes it feel more real when you get your plan! 


Future, good luck with your cycle... Not much time left!


----------



## pcct

Thank you Hun :) we will be starting cd21 in January and it all feels so real now ! 
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies,

This is my first time posting in this forum, now that I know for sure we're going ahead with ivf and icsi. DH and I had our first appointment at our fertility clinic and (trying to be positive!) it all went as well as it could. All my testing is done and I have no problems, we knew DH has a very low count but didn't realise just how low :( He's going in January to give another 'donation' which will be frozen for backup and the doctors were really happy to tell us we will be hopefully be looking at early spring for transfer.

Total mixed emotions, delighted that things are starting but sad and scared that this is going to now be our journey - what if it doesn't work? What should I expect next? Would really love some buddies to help me through all this xx


----------



## klemoncake

Hey all!! I know what you mean about it all feeling real..got my drugs delivered yesterday and am pretty scared now!! I was trying to see how big the needles are but they are in pen like dispensers so I can't see! I start injecting on day 1 of next cycle so really near now!! 

I also know how rubbish Christmas time is...my mc was on Christmas day so people wishing me Merry Christmas I just want to shout at! 
Czwife - I totally understand. I think removing feed from FB is a good idea-I've done that too, otherwise its just tons of baby pics in christmas outfits..BUT think positively and next Christmas will be all our babies first Christmas and it will be us with the pics on FB!!!

Welcome RAF wife, theres lots of support on here xxx


----------



## PocoHR

Hello! Can I join you? I found out a few weeks ago that I have severe endometriosis and that my only shot at getting pregnant is to do IVF, so I have my first appointment to discuss IVF and sign consent forms on January 17th. My DH and I have already decided to go ahead with it straight away though, so the appointment is more of a formality. I'm hoping to begin the protocol in January! 

Hope we can all do this journey together xx


----------



## Mells54

Welcome Ladies! This is a roller coaster of a journey so be prepared for a huge mix of emotions. But I found that this forum is a great resource. Everything you are feeling and will feel along the way, someone else here has felt as well.


----------



## africaqueen

CzWife- I can understand you removing friends with kids from news feeds as i have done it with a few myself. Can't cope with constant pregnancy/kids updates right now with certain people. Christmas is a sad time of year for childless couples but next year we will be mummies or mummies to be so we gotta stay hopeful and just enjoy time with loved ones the best we can x

RAFWife- Welcome! it is very daunting waiting for 1st cycle of IVF, but what i can say, is that it does get easier to accept and it becomes a way of life. We have our 3rd cycle in March and i can honestly say it feels like the norm to me now to be having jabs, hospital appts etc. lol. Its all to help get our babies here and if that happens as a result of treatment then everything has been worth it ;-) x

KLemoncake- Yayy for the drugs being delivered! i always get so excited when i get mine cos i see it as 'baby ingredients'. Haha. I love the idea of us all saturating everyones fb feed with pics of our scans, bumps and babies on fb!  x

Poco- Welcome and best of luck! we can all support eachother and like myself there are a few of us that are having cycle 3, 4 or even 5 so lots of advice we can give if needed too  x

Mells- Well said!  hope your doing ok x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## RELmom2011

Hi everyone! I'm a mom of a beautiful little 18 month of girl who was conceived naturally by the graces of God....doctors call her the miracle baby! With that said hubby and I are blessed to have and we thank god for her everyday! Anyway I have struggled with endometriosis and PCOS most of my life and I have had 3 laps! Hubby and I have been trying since June to conceive our 2nd child knowing my fertility window is closing quickly...and we haven't had any luck! My OB referred us to a fertility clinic for IVF & we had our consult and it turns out I gave a 1-2% chance of conceiving so the doc said I won't conceive naturally! I'm full of cysts just 6 months after my latest lap super sad! So hubby and I are doing our first IVF cycle in january and we are looking forward to it and praying we get our 2nd baby out of it! We are doing two embryo transfer to better our chances of conception! I have to have an HSG test next week to make sure I don't have any tubal blockages! Anyone here ever have one...comments? And anyone on here previously done ivf? Good to all....baby dust! Hope its our lucky months!


----------



## Mells54

RELmom2011 said:
 

> Hi everyone! I'm a mom of a beautiful little 18 month of girl who was conceived naturally by the graces of God....doctors call her the miracle baby! With that said hubby and I are blessed to have and we thank god for her everyday! Anyway I have struggled with endometriosis and PCOS most of my life and I have had 3 laps! Hubby and I have been trying since June to conceive our 2nd child knowing my fertility window is closing quickly...and we haven't had any luck! My OB referred us to a fertility clinic for IVF & we had our consult and it turns out I gave a 1-2% chance of conceiving so the doc said I won't conceive naturally! I'm full of cysts just 6 months after my latest lap super sad! So hubby and I are doing our first IVF cycle in january and we are looking forward to it and praying we get our 2nd baby out of it! We are doing two embryo transfer to better our chances of conception! I have to have an HSG test next week to make sure I don't have any tubal blockages! Anyone here ever have one...comments? And anyone on here previously done ivf? Good to all....baby dust! Hope its our lucky months!

Welcome! I have had two HSGs and they aren't painful, just uncomfortable. They insert a catheter and then push some dye through it. I was able to watch as the X-ray took the pictures of the dye going through (in my case not going through) the tubes. I drove myself there and home both times. Don't worry, it's not that bad. Good luck!!!


----------



## RELmom2011

Thank you! Good to know the doctors office told me to take motrin before hand because it is painful! But I'm glad to know its not bad! Have you done ivf before? The doctors office said I would also be in some pain after the egg retrevial!? Hubby and I are praying the first cycle works for us! We chose to do two embryo transfers since it will give us a better chance of conception! I'm interested in any advice or opinions people have!


----------



## Mells54

I started IVF in Nov, but my cycle was converted to an IUI because my estrogen levels started dropping. I didn't get to retrieval so I can't offer any advice on that. When is your ER scheduled?


----------



## RELmom2011

It was to late this cycle to do ivf since I was cycle day 3 on my consult day! And I have to start meds on cycle day 3! It takes my insurance 2-3 weeks to ship my meds! And I had to get my approval codes for ivf for my husband and I first! So I am doing the hsg the 26th and my hubby is doing his sperm analysis the same day! And then I have to call them on my first day of my January period to schedule my baseline appt and b/w and u/s! And then starts meds cycle day 3 and they said my ER would be 10-14 days after starting meds! And then they will do egg hatching and inject my hubby sperm into my eggs and fertilize them and then a few days later go back for embryo transfers! So I have a few weeks until the process starts! But I wish it was sooner!


----------



## RELmom2011

Woohoo I just saw your ER is soon....awesome! Good luck I'm hoping you get your bfp!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies

I'm starting my first IVF in March hopefully! Really exited and nervous!

Em xxx


----------



## RELmom2011

Hi! Good luck! My first ivf is January! Good luck! Do you have any kids yet? What's your story? I have an 18 month old daughter and she is amazing my miracle baby! My hubby is almost 27 with no fertility issues! I'm 25 I have stage 4 endometriosis and have had 3 laps and I have PCOS! We are doing IVF as my gun and fertility doctor say I have a 1-2% chance of conceiving every month so highly unlikely and hubby and I have been trying since June without any luck!


----------



## xx Emily xx

I am 26, hubby 29. Hubby's sa all normal. I've got severe endo, he didn't ever use the word stage, just said very severe. I've had 2 laps this year removing it all and endo cysts off my ovaries. My left ovary is so damaged he said it won't work even when stimulated for IVF and apparently ill be lucky if the right one works. My right tube is blocked, both ovaries have dropped down behind my uterus and my uterus is retroverted. The endo has also now spread to my bowel. I'm on decapeptyl now to try to stop it till IVF and on HRT for the side effects. 
We don't have any children, have been ttc since December 2010 with no bfp at all.
Em xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies hope everyone is well :) hope u r all ready or Xmas! Really exicted to start our ivf in January cycle :)


----------



## RELmom2011

Aww wow I'm so sorry that's awful! I hate to hear that its so emotionally destructive! I also have endo on my bowels it actually put a hole in my large bowel and its on my bladder! I don't have any permanent damage thankfully! I'm having an hsg test done Wednesday to make sure I don't have any tubal blockages...I pray I don't! I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the welcome :) We're preparing ourselves for a huge rollercoaster ride, just so keen to get things started. We were told we have a 0.01% chance of natural pregnancy but the docs seemed very positive about ivf and icsi, so fingers crossed.
Can I ask any of you working ladies how you deal with both? Does your work know what you're going through/about to go through? We recently moved and have only been in my job 4 months, I'm worried about their reaction to ivf. Will I need a lot of time off? x


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun I told my work but only my boss in office to show letter and appts for time off humans his wife all so went thru iui and told me not to get stressed and to take as much time as I need off. Part of me wishes tho I didn't tell them but u have to have appt letters to prove when u r off! I have been off work 8 weeks due back 8th January since having my op and when I go back that is when my ivf will start so i just hope they still don't mind the time off


----------



## xx Emily xx

I work full time as a deputy sister on NICU. Can be emotionally hard working there and not conceiving so I have told my work. I'm glad I have coz they are so supportive. 
I can't have appointments and stuff off work unless I swap my shifts though which is understandable where I work. I've had sick time for my laps. I've got annual leave in march and April, and my manager said she is happy for me to use annual leave for IVF instead of sick time if I want to. 
Em xxx


----------



## Mells54

I have also told my boss. I told him I didn't want people to know because there is no guarantee that anything will work and I don't want to answer any questions. My boss was very intrigued and started asking me about how things work. He told me to take whatever time I need and not to worry about. My RE is 3 1/2 hrs away so once the monitoring starts I will stay near the doc and will probably miss a couple weeks of work.


----------



## africaqueen

RELmom- Welcome and best of luck  i had a HSG years ago and can honestly say it was the worst pain i have ever felt and i have had 2 ruptured fallopian tubes...i strongly recommend taking VERY strong painkillers before this procedure. Good thing is that it does not take very long x

Emily- Welcome and good luck  must be so hard working on NICU for you x

Hi to all the gang. Hope everyone has a lovely Christmas and that 2013 brings a ton of BFPS to our 1st page on here! ;-) xxx


----------



## RELmom2011

Yikes that's what I was afraid of! My mom is taking me so I don't have to worry about being in pain while driving! My hubby has to take our daughter for her check up the same day so he can't take me! I wonder if muscle relaxers would kill the pain otherwise all I have is ibuprophen!!


----------



## africaqueen

Yes i would take a relaxant and maybe even a mild sedative... ;-) only lasts minutes luckily so don't panic too much x

Merry Christmas everyone. Lets pray this time next year we will be mummies or pregnant xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi!! I hope I can join this thread. My hubby and I are starting our first IVF in Jan! Only a week to go!! I have PCOS and have done 6 failed rounds of clomid +IUI. They seem to think my problem is thin lining. I am nervous this might still be the case with IVF. Has anyone had a thin lining with clomid but was fine with IVF?? My AMH is at 5.9. I am hoping for lots of eggies!

For those of you who have done this before. Do the drugs make you feel crazy? I know clomid made me an emotional mess! The hot flashes were out of this world!!

Just think. New year, new start hopefully new life for us all!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pcct

Hey welcome good luck :) this is a busy thread getting now hard to keep up :haha: 
I haven't used any other drug we went straight onto ivf , they keep an eye on ur lining throughout treatment don't they?


----------



## africaqueen

Momma- Welcome and good luck! I will be starting 3rd cycle of IVF in march and with IVF they can monitor the womb lining and if its not thick enough they can lengthen the time you are stimming. Also as a tip, eat lots of chocolate as this helps thicken the lining but obviously reduce after transfer ;-) x

Hi Pcct, Rosie, Emily, Mells, RAFwife, Wannabe, Lovetoeatcake, Cvaeh and all the gang x

Hope everyone had a nice xmas and i cannot wait for this new year to see our BFPS come rolling in! Jan girls need to cause a domino effect for us Feb and March girls xxx


----------



## Peachy1584

I had an hsg test done all I felt was a very mild cramp. I was told to take ibuprofen beforehand to help with any cramping and I had even forgot to do that. They told me most women have mild if any discomfort so please don't panic.


----------



## Mells54

Hey ladies! I had my baseline yesterday. My lining is thin and I had about 6 antricle follicules on the right side. The left side had a small cyst, so I had some bw done to see if it is suppressed. I'll know more today when the results come in. Hoping this doesn't delay things! :dohh:


----------



## wannabemomma

africaqueen said:


> Momma- Welcome and good luck! I will be starting 3rd cycle of IVF in march and with IVF they can monitor the womb lining and if its not thick enough they can lengthen the time you are stimming. Also as a tip, eat lots of chocolate as this helps thicken the lining but obviously reduce after transfer ;-) x
> 
> Hi Pcct, Rosie, Emily, Mells, RAFwife, Wannabe, Lovetoeatcake, Cvaeh and all the gang x
> 
> Hope everyone had a nice xmas and i cannot wait for this new year to see our BFPS come rolling in! Jan girls need to cause a domino effect for us Feb and March girls xxx

Thanks! I think I can handle eating chocolate! hehe :happydance:


----------



## Phantom710

Count me in. I'll be doing a Frozen Embryo Transfer on the 11th of January as a surrogate :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies

Happy Christmas! Hope youve all had a nice break

Been struggling to get over this lap, still sore and can't walk for long before I have to sit down. 

I cant wait to get to my referral appointment a week today! Just want to know whats going on! 

Em xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies I'm going to be egg sharing in 2013- probably in feb/march time :)


----------



## Phantom710

Egg sharing? ^^^


----------



## Rosie06

Hi ladies hope you all had a lovely christmas, ours was hectic lovely but definatley hectic looking forward to a nice chilled weekend now!

How will you all be celebrating at new year?

Im just still waiting for AF to show so I can go for FSH test and start on pill due anytime from today to well goodness knows when! 

Good to know about the chocolate africaqueen gives me a good excuse to eat all the christmas choclate weve been given ;)


----------



## pcct

Hey all the newbies :hi: 
Hope u feel better soon after ur lap Emily :hugs: I felt sore for a while after my lap too

Hey phantom welcome :) am doing egg share as well , you share half your eggs and u get reduced cost ivf :) such an amazing thing to be able to help another woman at the same time :) 
Hey Rosie hope af shows soon for u so u can get started :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## scerena

*phantom* egg sharing is what pcct just explained :)

*pcct* :hi: haven't read back through the thread yet didnt realise you was on here :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Hey Hun :hi: nice to see u in here the lucky thread where we are all going get our bfp in 2013 :)


----------



## Mells54

Well I got the call, my cycle has been postponed :cry:.

So sad and tired of things not "going as planned." Looks like Late February...


----------



## pcct

Aw mells sorry to hear your cycle has been postponed :(


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi ladies :hi: can i join too? 
I have been around here a while, ttc for 6.5 years.lost 7.5 stone to be help things along. i have pcos and underactive thyroid, lap this year finally diagnosed endo, i had an endo cyst, ovarian drilling and my ovary unstuck from my bowel. i have had 9 cycles of clomid and bloods have shown that i still didn't ovulate.
I have finally been referred for ivf, short protocol, under Hammersmith hospital. i have my co-ordination appt on the 8th Jan where they teach you your drugs etc. hoping to start cd1 after that!
Look forward to following all of your success stories and seeing lots of bfps :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## cali_kt

:wave: Hi all you newcomers!

Mells- I am so sorry... that is crummy. :hugs: Damn cyst. So are you back on birth control?

AFM- I had my U/S and everything looked good. Thick lining, no cysts and 8 follicles on left and 10 on right. So far so good! I've been on Lupron since Christmas. I start Follistim on January 1!!! I'm ready to get this ball rolling for us! ;) :BFP:


----------



## klemoncake

Hey ladies, hope u all had a good christmas..only a few more days till Jan so we are getting there!!!

Welcome to all the new ladies xx

Mels :hugs: sorry to hear about that, must be very disappointing. Glad to hear things are set for Feb though and hopefully it will fly by and it least you have the other girls on here to go through it with xx

Africa is that seriously true about choc?? Ive got so much for xmas so maybe that will come in handy!! 

Cali - that sounds like a lot of follies so fx for you.Yay xx

4 days till my scratch....sooo excited!!! Am I the only one on short antagonist regime?? Ive not heard of any of your drugs!! 

Does anyone have an opinion on acupuncture with IVF? Its really expensive and we already payed out 5000 for the actual IVF so not sure whether to do it or not!!


----------



## scerena

*mells* so sorry to hear your cycle has been postponed :hugs: :hugs:

*ineedaseed* not long now wishing you tons of luck :)

*cali_kt* everything sounds fantastic and sounds like you have got alot of follicles going on :happydance:

*pcct * fx'd we all do, our bfp's are very long overdue right!!

*klemocake* what drugs are you taking? Not sure what protocol I will be doing yet :dohh: I've already done hmg injections (Menopur) though so I'm ready for when it comes to Stimming :)


Oh yeh sorry I was meant to say in my first post- if anyone is interested in my ttc story it's all in the 1st page of my journal if you want a read :)


----------



## GemH

Hey girls.. Hope u don't mind me joining too.. I'm also egg sharing. Got appointment 7th Jan for nurse planning so get my treatment plan then. Hoping to start mid/late Jan. xx


----------



## scerena

*gem* :hi: you're on my egg sharing thread :) hope you're doing okay? 7th jan is just around the corner :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Hi to more of u joinng the tread :) 
*Inneed* I have my appt on the 8th jan as well :) really looking forward to it. 
*Cali* glad ur u/s went well and everything is looking good for u and on ur way to ur bfp :dance:
*Klem* we were going to do acu as well just before staring our ivf it seams really helpful but like u say it's so expensive :/ I don't even no if mabye just doing the odd one or two rounds would benefit us :shrug:


----------



## Lovetoeatcake

Hi everyone, sorry i haven't been on this thread for a while. i had been waiting for my appointment to come through which came today. It's not until the 31st January and i honestly don't know whether i will even get the go ahead to start then! So it looks like i will be starting February at the absolute earliest! 
Good luck to all of those starting soon!


----------



## Mells54

As soon as AF starts I will be back on BCPs. They increased my Lupron back to 20 units, and I'll get a new protocol calendar once everything starts back up. I'm staying positive and I know things always work out they way they are meant too. :thumbup:


----------



## ineedaseed

@klemocake- i am on short protocol too. i am considering acupuncture, its supposed to really help with the relaxation side of things.
The first week of Jan brings lots of excitement in here, Woop!!


----------



## augustluvers

Her girls, looks like I might be joining you all...

Today was my beta day for IVF#1 and it was negative :cry: I was completely heart broken and crushed! Words can't even describe the lot in my throat as I tried to maintain a conversation with my FS... But I've cried my tears and I'm ready to move on...

Back history... I'm 24 and dh is 30. We have been trying exactly 5 years New Year's Day. I have used clomid, done iui's and nothing. In November- December of this year I started my first iui with injectables but at my day 12 ultrasound they saw 17 mature follicles. With lots of begging on behalf of my FS, my insurance agreed to switch the iui to ivf :happydance: that is why I ended up having my first ivf this month. 

My follow up to see what step to take next is on January 11th and I'm asking to start back up right away. I'm praying everything works in my favor to do a second round of ivf.


----------



## ineedaseed

Hey august :hi: 
Sorry to hear ivf1 didn't work hun. :hugs: everything crossed that your appt goes well and you can start number 2 straight away. 
afm- i have downloaded zita wests relaxation cds for the ivf process. has anyone else used them?
9 sleeps till my appt, Eek! We need to have the hiv/hepatitis blood tests done while there, i hope it doesn't delay us starting! 

Hope you are all well ladies xxx


----------



## Rosie06

hey everyone!

Witch arrived this morning so off to hospital in morning for FSH bloods and all been well should start on pill on thursday, it all seems to of come round so quickly :O


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies  wow we are a busy thread now! 

Phantom- Welcome and what a wonderful thing you are hoping to do! the gift of life is the greatest gift of all. Hope all goes well with your FET x

Emily- Ah hope you feel better soon. Iv had 2 laps and was very sore for a while. Having my 3rd end of Jan and feeling edgy as i know what's coming :( x

Scerena- Welcome and good luck with the egg share. Its a fab thing to do x

Rosie- Glad you had a nice xmas and yayy for the witch coming! all systems go!  for NYE i am going to our local pub for a disco with my dad. Dh doesnt drink on NYE as he is Muslim and likes to pray as the new year comes in. What are you up to? x

Mells- I am sorry your cycle is delayed but on a good side, it means we will most likely be cycling around the same time ;-) x

Ineedaseed- Welcome and lots of luck! iv seen your posts on various forums for years and wish u all the best x

Cali- Yayy for such a great U/S result! all guns blazin now! lots of luck x

Klemoncake- Yep the choc thing is true so enjoy! lol. Good luck for your scratch. Hope it does the trick for us both! I did the short antagonist protocol last cycle and will be doing it again on our next. I love how fast it goes!  As regards Accu i think its good for relaxation for some ppl but i dont think it has a baring on the end result. I believe in fate really and when we are meant to get pregnant we will(fate best be onside next yr! haha) x

GemH- Welcome an lots of luck. Fab your doing egg share x

Lovetoeatcake- Im sure the 31st Jan will soon be here  that's the date i have my lap etc too. We could end up cycling together x

august- Welcome  i am sorry your cycle didnt work out. Iv had 2 fails and know how awful it is, but stay hopeful for next cycle and let me know when u will be starting again so i can add you to our 1st page. x

Pcct- How are u doing? x

Hi to everyone else and hope all doing well x

AFM- Not much to report here. Been bleeding on an off for past mth so going to request my AMH is repeated as it could be the start of the menopause. Could also be symptoms of Endo so will have to see. I hope to god its nothing serious. I am actually looking forward to my next lap end of Jan so we can get to the root of the problem hopefully. We had a pleasant xmas but quiet. Hope next xmas see's us all with our bundles of joy or at the very least, heavily pregnant ;-) As we say goodbye to 2012 i would like to thank you all for joining this thread and as we enter 2013 we will all be a great support for eachother and hopefully it will be a year of celebrations  xxxx


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* thank you for the warm welcome :hugs: what was your AMH when they took it first time? Praying its not menopause for you Hun :hugs:

*augustluvers* I am so sorry to hear that your first Ivf didn't work :hugs: I will be keeping you in my prayers and thoughts that this next Ivf gives you your sticky bean Hun :hugs:

*rosie06* good luck :)

*lovetoeatcake* I will be starting maybe end of February maybe march sometime also :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AF showed this morning so I'll be starting BCP on Tuesday. I'm hoping to be on a longer protocol as that seemed to work best so far. I'm ready to get this party started.


----------



## klemoncake

thanks for the advice re acupuncture, think i will give it a go, it can't hurt!!!
zita west relaxation stuff sounds good too- I'm such a stress head so anything to help during the next few weeks will be good i suppose..

august- im so sorry it didn't work this time. i just can't imagine how that feels, I'm trying to block it from my mind. really good luck for your next go and well done for being so brave:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

mells glad its started so you can get going again x

hope everyone has nice plans for tomo night- 2013 is OUR YEAR, YAY!!!

ps africa- i just ate half a box of milk tray so its gotta work!!!! xx


----------



## ineedaseed

@ rosie- great news that you can start soon, it really does come round quickly :hugs:
@ AQ - Thanks for the lovely welcome hun, i have seen you around lots too, 2013 will be our year. i really hope the lap sheds some light and its not the menopause hun. :hugs: 
@ mels - woop for af, lets get the party started!! bring on the bfps! 
@klemon - i am similar, i find things quite stressful and stew on stuff, hoping the cd helps. i am also considering acu, i have looked on the zita website to find affiliated clinics. am willing to try anything that might help!

cant believe 2012 is nearly done, the year has flown. i am off to bingo tomorrow with hubby, mum, bro and his gf, so rock and roll :haha: looking forward to welcoming 2013 and hoping and praying it brings a truckload of bfps and babies for us all :friends: xxxx


----------



## Rosie06

mells 54 looks like we will be cycling pretty much the same time i start pill on thursday though but will be doing LP too

AQ we were meant to be just have a quiet NYE however my parents and brother and his GF are coming round now and as of today my aunty uncle and cousins are coming round aswell, dont mind really we normally have such a good laugh when all together!

Really hope 2013 brings us all the luck we all need!!!!

klemoncake i actually done reflexology on my cycle of IVF looked at accupuncture but seemed cheaper especially as i just seen it as a means of relaxation! boy does it work though 2 occasions i actually fell asleep lol luckily she came to my house to do it so she just let my hubby know lol was so embarrased the first time good job id know her for quite a while!


----------



## africaqueen

scerena- My AMH was 2.5 in Feb so really hoping things have not got any worse in less than a year. Hoping its Endo and nothing serious. Gonna stay positive  x

Mells- Yay for AF! All systems go soon for you! x

Klemoncake- haha to the milk tray. We may gain 10lbs but we will have a GREAT lining! ha x

Ineedaseed- Thanks hun an i pray 2013 is our special year an we can finally be in a pregnancy thread at LAST ;-) x

Rosie- Your NYE sounds lovely. Enjoy! x


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* Im not sure how your levels work where you are? our average scale is 15 here I think it must be measured different here! I am sohoping its nothing to be worried about hun :hugs: I have heard that levels fluctuate :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Hi All- 
I was looking for a group to join and if it's ok with you all- seems like I can learn from everyone here! 
After 4 failed IUI's, We are going forth with our first IVF/ICSI. I just started the OCP's yesterday, and the shots will begin on Jan 14th with a transfer sometime the week of Feb 4th. 
I'm nervous- does the transfer trial hurt/cramp...does the transfer or retrieval leave you sore?
When does everyone tell their family once they get the BFP... still wait 3 mos?? 
Best of luck to you alll!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Happy new year ladies! 2013 is finally here, so lets pray we see those BFPS come rolling in!

BabyD- Welcome and best of luck with treatment! I will be starting IVF x3 in March and as regards your questions, The mock transfer never hurt me whatsoever and the actual transfers went very smoothly too with no pain at all and all done very quickly. For my Egg collections i was given deep sedation so slept through it and woke up feeling fine with no pain at all. I had a tiny bit of blood loss but nothing to speak of.
xxx


----------



## wifeyw

hey girlies hope everyone had a good christmas and lots of BFP's to come fingers crossed for 2013.. i'm awaiting an appointment with nurse to get meds and injection training etc but i phoned them and said that it will be out soon and my EC is booked for 21st Feb.. so nervous.. to start meds etc.. african queen i ready ur amh levels is low. Did u get many follies? mines last time was 2.1 which is pretty low i have PCOS and i have all symptoms of endro but never been diagnosed but runs in family. Does endro affect ICSI? it's got me really worried. :wacko:


----------



## Rosie06

Happy New Year Ladies hope you are all ok

I start BCP tomorrow then have appt on 14th with nurses to collect drugs and go through injection traing sign consents etc,

my FSH was 4.2 LH 4.3 and AMH was 21.1 no idea what it means but she said that they were totally fine and AMH shows typical PCOS sufferer :S


----------



## scerena

Rosie my amh was 35.05 typical pcos! They like it above 15 in the uk, so when are you likely to start the drugs?

Wifeyw gl for feb :) it's nerve wracking right :hugs:

BabyD gl with your cycle :) 

Africaqueen I really hope this third time you will be blessed with your baby :hugs:


I've got my nurses appointment on 22nd jan, second HIV test on 26th so hoping to start feb some time!


----------



## klemoncake

Hi everyone, hope your all ok! 
Welcome baby, its my first IVF too so pretty scared as well but had my set up today and they said Er done under deep sedation like Africa said so its fine, and ET they said is just like scratch which was crampy for about 45secs and then ok, so try not to worry. 

Just had my scratch as well.. that was fine but i had a bendy cervix so took them a while to get it through. its a bit scratchy and spotting a bit now but they said thats normal, so another week and I start on my gonal F injections!! yay!!

My AMH was 46 when they did it which they said was totally normal for my age, but that thwy would have to give the lowest strength of drugs to avoid overstimulation. On the results I got there was a graph that looked at age and amh range and it said for age 30 it shd be anything from 12-55 ish but dunno if they measure it differently in different centres.


----------



## scerena

Klemoncake- thanks for the info of the process I don't feel as nervous now- I've done hmg injections I'm fine with injections, was just the EC and ET I was concerned about aswell so thanks :)

Yh sorry regarding amh i meant there's nothing wrong with a high one, I just meant they like anything above 15 here :) i should of worded that properly :dohh: any higher like you said they have to give lower drugs- I had to stay minimum dose on Menopur on my Stimming cycles otherwise I produced loads of eggs,


----------



## wannabemomma

Hello everyone! I just got back from my injection class today. Lots of information given to us. A little overwhelming but I think once we do it a couple times we should be ok. It seems like we will be at the doc office ALOT!! I am happy my work told me they would work around me and not to stress of missed time. THANK GOODNESS. I have to say I am feeling pretty positive right now. 2013 is our year!! They say estimated ER is Jan 18th but did mention that will mostly likely change give or take.


----------



## Rosie06

scerena said:


> Rosie my amh was 35.05 typical pcos! They like it above 15 in the uk, so when are you likely to start the drugs?
> 
> Wifeyw gl for feb :) it's nerve wracking right :hugs:
> 
> BabyD gl with your cycle :)
> 
> Africaqueen I really hope this third time you will be blessed with your baby :hugs:
> 
> 
> I've got my nurses appointment on 22nd jan, second HIV test on 26th so hoping to start feb some time!


well i start on the pill tomorrow then start down reg injections on 16th then egg collection will be either w/c 18th feb potentially the week before!

i know some of you are worried about EC i can honestly say it isnt as bad as what you think here we have contious sedation so basically your awake just a bit fuzzy, i have the lowest pain threshold ever but i managed without any additional pain relief the nurses help because they chat away to you so it diverts your attention the only thing that hurt was the local anesthetic they give you inside iykwim! x


----------



## scerena

*rosie*Local anesthetiser inside??? NOWAY ouch!!!

How many ivf's have you had?


----------



## Rosie06

scerena said:


> *rosie*Local anesthetiser inside??? NOWAY ouch!!!
> 
> How many ivf's have you had?

oh yeah its the only thing they didnt mention and i now know why lol to be honest its the only thing that makes me that little bit anxious because i know thats to come! 

weve just had the one IVF back in 2010 (wow that feels a long time ago!)

how about yourself?


----------



## pcct

Well Rosie I didn't no that :0 ouch!! I suppose it good to know exactly what is going on :haha: 
How is everyone doing ?


----------



## scerena

*rosie*- where abouts do they do it inside TMI sorry :blush:
That's very off putting lol! The things we go through hey! But it's all worth it :)
So they don't do that after sedation??

This is going to be my first Ivf and I will be egg sharing :)


:hi: *pcct* :)


----------



## Rosie06

well im presuming they all do it i think its the inside wall of your vagina i think where they go through to get at the ovaries, if im honest i cant remember if it was before or after the sedation i think it was all at the same time!

when will you be starting your injections do you know yet?

hows things with you pcct any news on your dates yet? x


----------



## pcct

:hi: 
Ooo the ec is going to be arrghh lol
Am doing good thanks , we have our information evening on Tuesday :) then just waiting for af then start on buserelin cd21


----------



## scerena

OMG sounds soooo horrible!! And must hurt :( but oh well we will do what we have to do :)

Um not sure yet I've got my nurses appointment on 22nd jan- hoping they will do my 2nd HIV test then also as I'm due that around the 26th jan...
Then they will match me almost straight away as they have a long list of recipients and induce my af and then hopefully get started in feb sometime! Will know more on the 22nd about dates etc :)

You will be ahead of me so I will be stalking your journey if you don't mind :)


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I'm starting my injections on Friday good luck to us all!x


----------



## LinemansWife

I am new to the website and this is my first post so bear with me! I hope it's not too late to join this thread. I have enjoyed reading everyone's stories. 

I am 24 and dh is 28 so I know we are young to be doing ivf. We've been married for 3 years and ttc for 2. After months and months of clomid and 4 failed iui's, we are moving on with ivf with icsi. We started Lupron injections Sunday and stim start begins this Sunday. E/R will be around middle of January. I'm way nervous and trying not to freak out! Reading everyone's story has calmed me tremendously. 

Well...time for another shot!! Good luck to everyone :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Wishing you lots of luck baby :) 
Hey line welcome :) u have joined a great thread all the girls in here are amazing. Wishing you lots of luck in ur ivf journey :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*babyhope* great news wishing you tons of luck :)

*linemanswife* you are not young I'm 26 this month but I was told I'd probably need Ivf around your age also :hugs:
Good luck with your cycle :)

*pcct* how are you Hun? :hugs:


----------



## pcct

:hi: am doing okay :) how are you?


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone!

I'm in my 2# ICSI I've been Stimming since 27th Dec & due for my scan tomorrow to see when my eggs can be collected. I remember from my last ICSI treatment I wasn't ready, so I'm guessing it will be next Friday for the eggs to be collected. 

I would really recommend anyone to see a councillor as its free at our clinic, I had my first session yesterday with my partner & it really did help to talk. looking back I should of gone once our first cycle ended in a :bfn: but every time I spoke about it I was a mess, its still hard to talk about now but I must remain positive for this cycle!


----------



## LinemansWife

Thanks scerena :winkwink:

Good luck star!!

Hoping this month is full of:bfp:


----------



## wannabemomma

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies I'm starting my injections on Friday good luck to us all!x

Good luck!! I am going to be right behind you. I get off the pill on Friday!


----------



## klemoncake

ooh its all starting up then ladies!! good luck star!! how long did u have to wait between your first go and this one? 

I made the mistake of watching One born every minute last night....total ERROR!! Been in tears all day, thinking how unfair it is for us all... we really deserve our BFPs now.xx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi wannabe momma wen u start ur injections? Thanks for the nice welcome I've just started coming on bnb again I came off it for a while after I miscarried in aug, I'm abit worried scared about it happening again.
Is there anyone on here 2nd go?


----------



## wannabemomma

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi wannabe momma wen u start ur injections? Thanks for the nice welcome I've just started coming on bnb again I came off it for a while after I miscarried in aug, I'm abit worried scared about it happening again.
> Is there anyone on here 2nd go?


sorry to hear about your loss. I am starting injections next week depending on when I start my period. I am starting follistim. Good vibes, thoughts and prayers coming your way for this round. 2013 will be our year!!


----------



## star7474

Klemoncake, we decided to wait for a couple of months & we both found it hard after the failed cycle, and also I felt so out of sync with my hormones I wanted to regulate them again before starting again. I think they usually want you to wait a couple of months anyway as it really does mess up your periods/hormones


----------



## africaqueen

Happy new year all and welcome to Line, Star and babyhope  Good luck ladies!

I will be starting my 3rd cycle of IVF in March so know how hard it is to go again but we must stay positive and believe this is our year ;-) x

Can't believe how many of us are starting already! time has gone so quick! Looking forward to seeing all the BFPS to inspire those of us starting in Feb/March too! 

xxx


----------



## africaqueen

scerena said:


> *rosie*Local anesthetiser inside??? NOWAY ouch!!!
> 
> How many ivf's have you had?

Local anesthesia is not as bad as it sounds tbh. I had it for my pre cancerous cell treatment years ago. Our clinic gives full sedation for EC though luckily as love the feeling of being knocked out. Only piece of mind you get during treatment! haha:haha: xxx


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* Thank you hun- makes me feel better that you get sedated before :) I got sedated a while ago (not for ivf) but I though I was asleep as I couldnt remember not one thing :)
What date in march are you looking at getting started??

*wannabemomma* Not long now and you can get started how exciting only next week :happydance:

*pcct* I am good thanks hun :) not long for us now- been a long journey for us both :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

scerena- We are looking to get started again around 2nd wk of March if all dates etc work out. Depends on what comes of my Lap etc too as need to be good to go from that ;-)
Ideally should be March with possibility of end of March/start April if any delays xxx


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* What are you having you lap for? I hope all works out and that you can get going in march :)


----------



## africaqueen

Having the lap due to bleeding every other day for past few mths and in severe pain a lot too :( having camera in womb an biopsy same time so hoping to get sorted at last. Thank you xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies! Not much to report so I've only been lurking. Hope everyone is doing well. Can't wait to get the ball rolling, and in my case, keep it rolling until my BFP. :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Yay to that! its gonna be BFP city in here soon enough ;-) x


----------



## pcct

Yeah Hun it's coming round so fast I have tried to work some dates out and don't think I'll find out if am pregnant or not till at least march/April


----------



## BabyD225

klemoncake said:


> Hi everyone, hope your all ok!
> Welcome baby, its my first IVF too so pretty scared as well but had my set up today and they said Er done under deep sedation like Africa said so its fine, and ET they said is just like scratch which was crampy for about 45secs and then ok, so try not to worry.
> 
> Just had my scratch as well.. that was fine but i had a bendy cervix so took them a while to get it through. its a bit scratchy and spotting a bit now but they said thats normal, so another week and I start on my gonal F injections!! yay!!
> 
> My AMH was 46 when they did it which they said was totally normal for my age, but that thwy would have to give the lowest strength of drugs to avoid overstimulation. On the results I got there was a graph that looked at age and amh range and it said for age 30 it shd be anything from 12-55 ish but dunno if they measure it differently in different centres.

Klemon- Thanks! How crampy was the transfer? Did you have a trial transfer first? I start Lupron on the 14th and then the next few weeks I'll be a pin cushion from my understanding! Any symptoms from the shots? I'm so nervous...


----------



## BabyD225

Linemans- best of luck to you! Let me know how the injections go.. i have another week before I have to start!


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Ooh we could have joyous news together then!  x

BabyD- Iv had 1 mock and 2 real transfers and didnt feel a thing. Was not even 1 bit crampy so don't worry ;-) x


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think Aqueen :) I start my nasal spray cd21 so that will take us into feb


----------



## africaqueen

Ah cool. We are doing short antagonist protocol again so if we start very start of March we will know the outcome by end of the month! Eeeek not long now! getting nervous! xxx


----------



## pcct

I know so exciting march might sound so far away but it really ain't :0


----------



## Mells54

BabyD I was most worried about the injections, but they aren't bad. Yes you feel like a pin cushion, and if you bruise easily like I do, then you look like you have polka dots. All in all you get used to it and it becomes easier.


----------



## augustluvers

Hey ladies, mind if I join you? 

I started my first Iui with injectables in late November but my cycle day 12 ultrasound yielded 17 almost mature follicles and therefore within two days I went from Iui to Ivf :wacko: I had 6 eggs at ER and 5 fertilized. I transferred two perfect embryos on a day 3 transfer unfortunately the cycle end with a :bfn: I stopped my progesterone on dec 28th and the :witch: came like mother on January 1st..... My follow up is on January 11th... I have no idea what to expect but my husband and I are planning on starting ivf #2 as soon as February or march. When ever I do it I just pray it works, I don't think I can see another bfn especially after an ivf cycle, those just seem to crush me more then a natural cycle.


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* gl with the lap Hun I hope they can sort out what ever is causing that bleed!

*augustlovers* :hi: sorry you have had such a rough time :hugs: wishing you all the best for your next cycle, it must be hard having failed Ivf cycles :hugs: 
I too will be cycling feb/match time :)


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna and Line- Sounds like we are on similiar schedules. I started stimming Jan 1 with Follistim. Jan 9th U/S to see how I'm coming along. So excited and nervous. I am definitely sick on injections though. Luperon is easy but follistim can be a little painful. I'm having some brusing also like you mells. 

August- So sorry about the BFN. I'm on the IVF Oct/Nov/Dec board with you. Fingers crossed that the second time is the charm. Loads of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Mells54

cali_kt said:


> Wanna and Line- Sounds like we are on similiar schedules. I started stimming Jan 1 with Follistim. Jan 9th U/S to see how I'm coming along. So excited and nervous. I am definitely sick on injections though. Luperon is easy but follistim can be a little painful. I'm having some brusing also like you mells.
> 
> August- So sorry about the BFN. I'm on the IVF Oct/Nov/Dec board with you. Fingers crossed that the second time is the charm. Loads of baby dust! :dust:

Hi Cali, yes at the peak of my injections must husband asked what happened to my legs...I said bruises from injections. He felt so bad, he didn't realize I was so bruised. At least it gives you a marker and you don't hit the same spot twice!


----------



## Wallie

Ladies I'm not cycling anytime soon (maybe June/July) but I've found a great website and I feel better just finding it a day ago! 

Have a look and see if it might help you too. I've been in touch with Lucy Coffin already and she sounds lovely and really switched on to my feelings just after a couple of emails.

If it helps one person get their family, then I'm very happy to pass it on.

https://www.catchingrainbowsfertility.co.uk/


----------



## cali_kt

Mells-
:rofl: So true about bruises being markers. Really made me LOL.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I started injections tonight, not bad at all so much easier than b4


----------



## star7474

Hi all,

I've had my scan today 8 days into stimming but I'm not ready for egg collection yet, I was quite disappointed actually as I remember last time I was ready at this stage but I'm sure I had more follicles, I've got to go back Monday for another scan to see when I ready. Possibly wed or Friday, I'm hoping more Friday as my follicles will hopefully be bigger! Although feeling uncomfortable in my tummy area :0(


----------



## africaqueen

august- Sorry you are struggling hun. Sadly we don't get a choice in these matters and it sucks! hope u get a BFP next cycle. I never thought i would be starting cycle 3 but still very optimistic  x

Babyhope- yay to starting jabs again! i found our 2nd cycle much easier going as knew what to expect etc. x

Star- You will soon be ready for EC  lots of juicy follies in the making x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Mells54

Star, your collection will be here soon. I've always stim'd longer thank average. 

Hi AQueen! :hi:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Mells  x


----------



## pcct

Hey aqueen :hi: 
Hey everyone :)


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> Linemans- best of luck to you! Let me know how the injections go.. i have another week before I have to start!

We've been doing Lupron injections for almost a week and they're not near as bad as I thought. My husband is doing them as I still can't watch. I'll start menopur and follistim Sunday so we'll see how that goes! Good luck to you!!


----------



## LinemansWife

cali_kt said:


> Wanna and Line- Sounds like we are on similiar schedules. I started stimming Jan 1 with Follistim. Jan 9th U/S to see how I'm coming along. So excited and nervous. I am definitely sick on injections though. Luperon is easy but follistim can be a little painful. I'm having some brusing also like you mells.
> 
> August- So sorry about the BFN. I'm on the IVF Oct/Nov/Dec board with you. Fingers crossed that the second time is the charm. Loads of baby dust! :dust:

I start stimming Sunday the 6th. Alittle nervous about these injections. I've already been bruising on Lupron. Not a painful injection, just bruising. Are you doing menopur with the follistim?


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, I've just done my first injection of gonal-f! Didn't hurt at all! I've got my next scan on the 9th when I will also begin cetrotide injections to suppress lh.

It's so nice to be on this forum with others who are in the same boat.


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi lpear we r on the same cycle, I started last night & got my first scan on the 9th also good luck x


----------



## scerena

*lpear* :hi: Hun!!! I don't go on the other thread often but I hope that you're okay??? Good to see you're all started with your Ivf :happydance:

:hi: everyone else :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies, looks like I might not be starting IVF by March anymore. Had my referral appointment yesterday and all our bloods done. It takes 2 weeks for results so he cant send the referral off till then, and the consultant said once the referral has been sent of it can take 3-4 months before starting treatment depending on the waiting list :( Im gutted after the nurse we spoke to said before we should be able to start in March :(

Em xxx


----------



## Rosie06

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies, looks like I might not be starting IVF by March anymore. Had my referral appointment yesterday and all our bloods done. It takes 2 weeks for results so he cant send the referral off till then, and the consultant said once the referral has been sent of it can take 3-4 months before starting treatment depending on the waiting list :( Im gutted after the nurse we spoke to said before we should be able to start in March :(
> 
> Em xxx

so sorry to hear that hun, you still never know waiting times can change quickly on our fist ivf we got told we would be starting around jan 2011 and we ended up starting in the dec 2009 (an assisted cycle but if we didnt do assisted first it would of been IVF) fingers crossed you get your referrral through quicker :D


----------



## Mells54

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies, looks like I might not be starting IVF by March anymore. Had my referral appointment yesterday and all our bloods done. It takes 2 weeks for results so he cant send the referral off till then, and the consultant said once the referral has been sent of it can take 3-4 months before starting treatment depending on the waiting list :( Im gutted after the nurse we spoke to said before we should be able to start in March :(
> 
> Em xxx

Em, so sorry Hun! At least you know you will get there eventually it just might take a little longer. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies

Feel like all I ever do is wish my life away waiting, it felt like forever till I got my lap, and now I have to wait months for IVF. 

Em xxx


----------



## pcct

Sorry to that em :( waiting sucks and makes it worse when u think it's coming up then gets changed ! Hopefully the waiting time goes quick for u and u may get started sooner than u think :) fx Hun


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Hi hun. Hope your all nicely healed up an looking forward to starting  x

LPEAR- Good luck for your scan. I found the 1st few cetrotide jabs stung a bit until i got the hang of injecting slowly as the liquid is a lot thicker than the others x

Line- Good luck for starting stimming tomorrow x

Babyhope- Good luck for your scan on the 9th x

Em- Ah im sorry to hear there maybe a delay but it still could all go to plan so hang in there. I know how u feel cos we waited so long for 1st cycle an then got the result that i was not not immune to rubella so had to have 2 MMR jabs before we could start which delayed us by almost 3mths. Time does go fast though so you will soon be starting x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## pcct

Hi aqueen yeah all healed and ready to go :) down in the dumps being back at work on tue but after a few days it will be fine! 
The only thing am not happy at my self is about my weight I was hoping to have lost so much before starting :(


----------



## cali_kt

LinemansWife said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Wanna and Line- Sounds like we are on similiar schedules. I started stimming Jan 1 with Follistim. Jan 9th U/S to see how I'm coming along. So excited and nervous. I am definitely sick on injections though. Luperon is easy but follistim can be a little painful. I'm having some brusing also like you mells.
> 
> August- So sorry about the BFN. I'm on the IVF Oct/Nov/Dec board with you. Fingers crossed that the second time is the charm. Loads of baby dust! :dust:
> 
> I start stimming Sunday the 6th. Alittle nervous about these injections. I've already been bruising on Lupron. Not a painful injection, just bruising. Are you doing menopur with the follistim?Click to expand...

I also have some bruising and it started with the Luperon. Luperon is much less painful than the follistim pen. No menopur, just follistim for me. I have a scan on Jan 9th to see how I'm coing along!


----------



## cali_kt

star7474 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've had my scan today 8 days into stimming but I'm not ready for egg collection yet, I was quite disappointed actually as I remember last time I was ready at this stage but I'm sure I had more follicles, I've got to go back Monday for another scan to see when I ready. Possibly wed or Friday, I'm hoping more Friday as my follicles will hopefully be bigger! Although feeling uncomfortable in my tummy area :0(

I started stimming Jan 1 and scan on the 9th. We are super close on our cycle. Crossing my fingers for you for some big follies on monday!! KUP!


----------



## cali_kt

LPEAR said:


> Hi ladies, I've just done my first injection of gonal-f! Didn't hurt at all! I've got my next scan on the 9th when I will also begin cetrotide injections to suppress lh.
> 
> It's so nice to be on this forum with others who are in the same boat.

We are having our scan on the same day! Crossing my fingers for both of us to have some nice follies!!!!! :dust:


----------



## cali_kt

pcct said:


> Hi aqueen yeah all healed and ready to go :) down in the dumps being back at work on tue but after a few days it will be fine!
> The only thing am not happy at my self is about my weight I was hoping to have lost so much before starting :(

Glad you are all healed!! :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Me too as regards the weight issue. NHS won't allow a cycle to start if BMI is over 30 but seeing as we are paying it wont matter, although i do want to give this the best chance so il be losing as much as poss before we start too x

Cali- Good luck for the 9th. Lots of Jan ladies getting started now! soon be seeing those BFPS!  x


----------



## pcct

Yeah that's right Hun it's 35 for a paying cycle if this cycle don't work we will wait for our nhs cycle coming thru but in the mean time am trying my best to keep it off but all I want to do is eat and eat at the min :dohh:


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah hun im the same. Trying to lose the most i can but won't stress too much as that's no good either. We will get there xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

I think January 9th our lucky day, ladies! I go on that day also. Looking forward to reading everyone's posts that day.


----------



## pcct

Yeah I think ur right Hun :) as long as we r healthy huh :) 

Yeah the 9th is a busy day for the ladies in here :)


----------



## cali_kt

Line- Yay for the 9th!!!! I think its good luck a bunch of us have stuff going the 9th!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Well hello ladies I have been reading your thread and hope you habe room for another. I had a tubal reversal a year and a half ago that resulted in 2 ectopics and the loss of my right tube. They tell me my left is open but unfortunately it hasn't worked from there as of yet and at 35 I am not getting any younger or any more patient either. So we have decided to move on to ivf. I started bcp's 3 weeks ago and I have consent signing on the 11th. After that I will start injections. I am thinking et would be mid Feb. Sorry so long but I have read so many threads and think it's fabulous how supportive everyone is of eachother. At the same time I was so sure and hopeful of doing this and having it work but now seems like it by no means will be so easy. So many have gotten bfp's and lost them. I am doing acupuncture and trying to remain positive but wow what a rollercoaster.


----------



## klemoncake

Hia everyone!

im looking at going for starting scan on 9th as well- hope its a lucky omen for us all! hopefully anyway, if AFA arrives on time, ive been spotting on and off since the scratch, its the ONE time i want af too show so we can get going!!

August- sorry to hear about ur rough time hun, hoping this time its better for u.xx

LPEAr - im on the same protocol as well as you, so you'll be just a couple of weeks ahead.do u get any side effcts or anything from the gonal f?

em so sorry to hear about the delay, are u doing nhs then and thats why u have to wait?

welcome peachy, sound slike youve had a tough ride.:hugs: im doing acu too xx

quick question..what does everyone think about pineapple? ive just bought 2 massive ones as its meant to help!! LITERALLY TRYING ANYTHING!! xx


----------



## pcct

Hey peachy welcome :) 
Hey klem, I have read a lot of people taken pineapple ( the core ) I done some research on it but there hasn't been any proof that it actually makes any diff :shrug:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck to everyone for a successful day on the 9th. I'll be about a month behind you ladies and I can't wait to see you BFPs!!!!!


----------



## pcct

When are u starting mells?


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck peachy!! Sounds like you've had a rough journey. I really hope everything works out for you. 

Klemon- I think the 9th is going to be a lucky day!! Good luck to you!

I've read on several threads about pineapples but my doctor has said nothing about it. I just bought one and willing to try anything though!


----------



## LinemansWife

Is anyone taking a Menopur injection? I started mine tonight and OH MY!! :nope::help: The dr told me it would burn but JEEZ. Is it like this on anyone else? And do you have any tips to make it burn less? We tried doing it slowly tonight thinking it wouldn't burn as bad if it was injected slowly. But it still hurt. Help!! :cry:


----------



## Peachy1584

Linemanswife have you tried icing the skin first? I'm not sure but I've heard others say numbing it helps.


----------



## pcct

Oh no line - sorry to hear your injections are hurting I don't have any tips how not to make it hurt :( I hope it gets easier for u soon :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi All! This thread is really jumping now! AF arrived this morning so I go in on Weds (9th) for first scan and first follistim injection!! Never thought I would be this excited to see AF!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> Linemanswife have you tried icing the skin first? I'm not sure but I've heard others say numbing it helps.

Thanks Peachy! Will try that tonight.


----------



## Rosie06

i found ice didnt really help much but grabbing as bigger chunk of skin as possible did (i have plenty of blubber to do it mind! lol) also make sure your alternating were you are doin it i know its more difficult the more you have, deep breath in and slowly breath out as its going in but definatly quicker rather than slower x wont be long till you dont need anymoe :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Welcome an best of luck to you x

Klemoncake- I did the pineapple core thing with both cycles and as you can see it made no difference with me, but it can't harm so no harm in trying it ;-) x

Line- Wow i have never known menopur jabs to sting... my cetrotide did for 1st few jabs but i had no issues with menopur tbh. Are you injecting yourself? i did 2nd cycle and found i barely felt the needle at all as i was angling it well and got to be a pro. lol x

Momma- Yay for af! there sure are a LOT of you girls having scans on the 9th! lucky date i think ;-) good luck x

Hi to Rosie, Pcct, Cvaeh, lovetoeatcake, Mells, Cali and all the gang xxx


----------



## LPEAR

scerena said:


> *lpear* :hi: Hun!!! I don't go on the other thread often but I hope that you're okay??? Good to see you're all started with your Ivf :happydance:
> 
> :hi: everyone else :)

Hey Sweetie. I'm good thanks, the ivf seemed to come round so quickly! It hasn't sunk in that it's even started. I bet yours will come round so quickly too. How are you feeling about everything? x


----------



## klemoncake

ahh sorry to hear its hurting..no suggestions im afraid from me, hope it gets better tho x

wannabe-aooo jealous your AF has started!!! thought mine was coming today, but think the scratch has messed things up..i just keep bleeding on and off but no proper af. just want to get started now!!! have never wanted af to arrive so much..
africa, u had a scratch? anything weird after yours?xx


----------



## africaqueen

klemon- No i have my scratch when i have my hystercopy and lap on the 31st. I would ask the clinic about the bleeding an see what they say? you don't want to take any chances. Hope AF shows properly soon for you x

BTW ladies, the clinic we had our cycles at is doing a docu tonight following 4 couples having treatment and we were having our 2nd cycle when it was filmed so be interesting to see it. Its on bbc4 at 9pm tonight for anyone that wants to watch xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

wannabemomma said:


> Hi All! This thread is really jumping now! AF arrived this morning so I go in on Weds (9th) for first scan and first follistim injection!! Never thought I would be this excited to see AF!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yay!! :happydance:

Soooo glad to hear this Hun!



Linesmanswife - sorry to hear you're getting pain, no advice I'm afraid as haven't done it yet, will be paying attention to the replies though! 


Hope everyone is doing well.

I've changed clinic choice so may still be in with a chance of march IVF!
Em xxx


----------



## LPEAR

klemoncake said:


> Hia everyone!
> 
> 
> LPEAr - im on the same protocol as well as you, so you'll be just a couple of weeks ahead.do u get any side effcts or anything from the gonal f?
> 
> quick question..what does everyone think about pineapple? ive just bought 2 massive ones as its meant to help!! LITERALLY TRYING ANYTHING!! xx

Hey Klemoncake. The only side effects I've had so far are headaches which are solved with paracetamol. And really soft skin!! Random! DH has been doing the injections for me and they are just a tiny pin prick. Not looking forward to the Cetrotide so much as the needles are looooong and I'm quite thin so worried about it going into my muscle!!!

Re the pineapple, I have read several times that eating just a few Brazil nuts is the same as eating an entire pineapple!!


----------



## klemoncake

Thanks Lpear.. really random for the soft skin!! good luck with the longer needles hun...dont think ill have the same prob with the muscles..mine are covered in a nice layer of xmas choc induced flab!!!

thanks for the info, ill get me some brazil nuts then!! x


----------



## klemoncake

thanks africa, yeah ill prob ring tomo if its all still being weird.. 
will defo watch that then tonight xx


----------



## pcct

Yay! A queen am watching thy I seen it advertised today :)


----------



## africaqueen

Em- Ah that's great news! hope we cycle together  x

LPEAR- I had pineapple an the brazil nuts too. Was willing to try anything and still would. It cant harm so everything worth a go  As regards pineapple tho ladies, be careful as eating a large amount can cause womb contractions and we dont want too many of those during implantation x


----------



## africaqueen

Klemon an Pcct- I can't wait to watch it! our consultant who is clinical director the clinic, Mr Kingsland is going to be on it too  xxx


----------



## Rosie06

hey everyone thanks for that AQ set it to record incase dont get chance to watch it love watching programs like that.

feel like im just wishing the next 7 weeks away at the minute jsut so i know what the outcome is keep having little panic attacks at the minute which keeps freaking me out a bit even though i know i have nothing to worry about as have done it all before x


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- I have been having panic attacks today too! so worried about my lap and hystercopy results and then if all fine(please god) im worried about doing this all again as the 2nd fail killed us and i want our family to have some joy this year and it all hinges on this next cycle working so very nerve wracking. I am trying to find ways to relax as im really not in a great place right now and need to be mentally strong for what lies ahead xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks AQ I've set it to record :)

Em xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Rosie- I have been having panic attacks today too! so worried about my lap and hystercopy results and then if all fine(please god) im worried about doing this all again as the 2nd fail killed us and i want our family to have some joy this year and it all hinges on this next cycle working so very nerve wracking. I am trying to find ways to relax as im really not in a great place right now and need to be mentally strong for what lies ahead xxx

i hate them when i have one it makes me worse then they just continue i know all i need to do is sit and chat with hubby to help with it but i hate burdening him with my daft insecurities, im sure your hystercopy and lap will be fine its just another one of those tests but if there is something it could just be that little something that can make the difference to your next cycle working

Ive actually dowloaded a relaxation app on my phone sad i know but it helps me switch off on a night to help get a better sleep x


----------



## africaqueen

Yes im the same. I calm down when i talk it through with dh or my dad but sick of moaning to them all the time. Sometimes i just have to tell myself to get a grip on reality. The past few days i would of done anything for a chat and a cuddle from my mum. We were very close. Not having her here anymore makes this situation even harder to take but i have to get through it all and aim to be happy again one day i hope xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Yes im the same. I calm down when i talk it through with dh or my dad but sick of moaning to them all the time. Sometimes i just have to tell myself to get a grip on reality. The past few days i would of done anything for a chat and a cuddle from my mum. We were very close. Not having her here anymore makes this situation even harder to take but i have to get through it all and aim to be happy again one day i hope xxx

awww hun i cant imagine how hard it is without your mum for support huge:hugs: i know its not the same but if you need to vent then we are here for support too and if you dont want to put it on here then feel free to PM me! 

:hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

AQ- that was a very emotional program...i literally cried for most of it. your team look really lovely:hugs:


----------



## pcct

Wow that program tonight was amazing I was very tearful thru out tho :( to think in a few weeks time most of us will be doing all that its scary to think :0 
Am glad it was on as well not just for people going thru it but for others that can see what it's like - as there a lot of people that think it's like a walk in the park !


----------



## africaqueen

Ah god girls im still in tears here! seeing Dr Ryan, and Hilary the nurse who does the transfers brings it all back as she did both our transfers too and yes the team are so lovely. Our embryologist was the young one and she is a lovely person too. Ah can't believe going to be there soon doing it all over again xxx


----------



## klemoncake

pcct said:


> Wow that program tonight was amazing I was very tearful thru out tho :( to think in a few weeks time most of us will be doing all that its scary to think :0
> Am glad it was on as well not just for people going thru it but for others that can see what it's like - as there a lot of people that think it's like a walk in the park !

it was really emotional, when they were testing especially:cry:


----------



## LPEAR

I've recorded that program so will hopefully watch tomorrow.


----------



## pcct

Yeah Hun was very emotional 
AQ must be very overwhelming for u watching the program and seeing all ur team at work! The clinic seams such a lovely place - I thought it was lovely them all wishing the couple good luck! Don't think am guna forget that program for a while thats for sure


----------



## africaqueen

Ah yeah it was very emotional viewing and more so as that team did their best for us twice but sadly nature didn't help it along :( praying 3rd time lucky and actually look forward to the deep sedation for EC! haha. Its not a GA like it was portrayed on there. Its a deep sedation so you sleep throughout collection but breath etc unassisted xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Omg wasn't expecting it to be that emotional :( just sobbed on my hubby

Em xxx


----------



## star7474

I'm gonna watch it tomorrow on my day off.

I've had my scan today & my follicles have really grown over the weekend so I'm now having my egg collection Wednesday! I feel happier in myself now I know it's all growing! Had my hcg shot at 930 so feeling little apprehensive bout wed but at least I know what to expect!


----------



## pcct

That's fab news star :) wishing u lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## LinemansWife

Africaqueen- my husband is doing them. I can't even watch. It's not the needle stick that hurts, it's the medicine going in. I'll try the ice and pinching more tonight and let y'all know if its any better! Thanks for the help :))


----------



## LinemansWife

That's great news star!!


----------



## Mells54

All, was that program you're talking about only on in the UK? I would love to have watched it. Of course I can't watch a program here called A Baby's Story. It follows different women going through pregnancy, some natural, some assisted, some giving up for adoption, etc. Always very emotional. :cry:

ASM, I'm already on BCPs and Lupron. I have my baseline on 6 Feb and start injections on 9 Feb. that gives me a month to lose some weight. Already down 4 pounds :happydance:.


----------



## pcct

Greats news mells am trying to shift extra pound too! I have out a few pound on since having my op , yes the program was in uk am sure you could maybe watch it on the Internet ?


----------



## cali_kt

Line- My injections hurt when the med is pushed. I use follistim. I just alternate sites and push half in and wait a couple seconds and then do the other half. And I also grab a big chunk as possible of skin.


----------



## cali_kt

Good luck star!!!!!!!!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## cali_kt

africaqueen said:


> klemon- No i have my scratch when i have my hystercopy and lap on the 31st. I would ask the clinic about the bleeding an see what they say? you don't want to take any chances. Hope AF shows properly soon for you x
> 
> BTW ladies, the clinic we had our cycles at is doing a docu tonight following 4 couples having treatment and we were having our 2nd cycle when it was filmed so be interesting to see it. Its on bbc4 at 9pm tonight for anyone that wants to watch xxx

AQ- What was the name of the program? I would love to watch it!


----------



## wannabemomma

cali_kt said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> klemon- No i have my scratch when i have my hystercopy and lap on the 31st. I would ask the clinic about the bleeding an see what they say? you don't want to take any chances. Hope AF shows properly soon for you x
> 
> BTW ladies, the clinic we had our cycles at is doing a docu tonight following 4 couples having treatment and we were having our 2nd cycle when it was filmed so be interesting to see it. Its on bbc4 at 9pm tonight for anyone that wants to watch xxx
> 
> AQ- What was the name of the program? I would love to watch it!Click to expand...

me too! I hope they have it on the internet somewhere!


----------



## pcct

Hey girls it's called baby maker - the fertility clinic am sure you might be able to get it on bbc I player :)


----------



## augustluvers

Sorry I've been MIA... just so much going on at work and home... My follow up appointment is this Friday. I'm taking the whole day off just to go and then get some shopping in afterwards 

I'm feeling ok... I'm going on 8 days with this period. Usually I'm spotting by day 3/4 but I'm only just spotting now and it's still bright red. Is this normal for after a failed ivf cycle? I just want it to end already! 

I'll have to do some catch up reading this afternoon. :hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

augustluvers said:


> Sorry I've been MIA... just so much going on at work and home... My follow up appointment is this Friday. I'm taking the whole day off just to go and then get some shopping in afterwards
> 
> I'm feeling ok... I'm going on 8 days with this period. Usually I'm spotting by day 3/4 but I'm only just spotting now and it's still bright red. Is this normal for after a failed ivf cycle? I just want it to end already!
> 
> I'll have to do some catch up reading this afternoon. :hugs:

:hugs: xx


----------



## klemoncake

good luck star!! thats such good news xx
and good luck tomo to everyone..my AF did start properly so baseline scan tomorrow, then start the gonal f on thurs!! YAY, very excited.

hope everyones ok xx


----------



## LPEAR

It's a big day for quite a few of us tomorrow, hope all goes well for everyone.

Start my first cetrotide injection tomorrow, eeeeek!


----------



## BabyD225

Excited to see everyone's progress!!
How long does everyone take off for ET and ER... ET i was told by my RE to take 2 days after.. but since the ER is a more extensive procedure under sedation, does anyone go to work the next day?


----------



## Rosie06

good luck to everyone who has appts tomorrow!!!! seems to be quite a few of you x

babyd225 on my last IVF from the day of EC i was off till i found out results so about 2 half weeks i just got a sick note from the dr wanted to be as stress free as possible ill be doing the same this time too, my manager prettty much told me to just get a sick note to make it as stress free as possible x


----------



## BabyD225

Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? You waited to see how many fertilized before they put it back in?


----------



## annmc30

Start my menopur injections today so ec will be 21st jan


----------



## Rosie06

BabyD225 said:


> Did you have a 3 or 5 day transfer? You waited to see how many fertilized before they put it back in?

i had 3 day transfer but i waited till the end of tww so until i knew if i was pg orr not x


----------



## pcct

Hey good luck to everyone that has appts tomoz :) 
Klem that's so exciting :) 

on my way home from information evening - went really well even more exicted to get started now :) 

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## cali_kt

BabyD225 said:


> Excited to see everyone's progress!!
> How long does everyone take off for ET and ER... ET i was told by my RE to take 2 days after.. but since the ER is a more extensive procedure under sedation, does anyone go to work the next day?

I was told that after ET I need to bed-rest for 48 hours. They just said for ER that I need to be off the whole day. Getting time off work is tricky for me. It's hard to find replacements for what I do, and I'm made to feel guilty when I need time off. I had a laparoscopy in August and I still hear about how hard it was to find coverage. :nope: Hope getting work off for you works out!


----------



## cali_kt

Pcct- Thanks for the name! I will have to find it!

Klemon- Good luck with your scan tomorrow!!

AFM- I have my scan to see if I am ready for my ER tomorrow! Good luck to everyone on their appts tomorrow...be sure to update!


----------



## pcct

And Ann too how exiting starting your treatment today :)!
Oh Cali hope ur appt goes well and u can get ec :) this thread is defo blooming off now with the jan starters! Really can't wait too see the bfp coming in


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks!! I'm crossing my fingers for some big juicy follies on my scan! ;)


----------



## wifeyw

hi girls hope you don't mind me butting in i just got my schedule today super excited collect meds 23rd this month and start nasals on 25th. so just wondering how you girls are getting on?


----------



## pcct

Yeah me too :) this I say is the most exciting part about the treatment , well that's when I think I'll be most excited lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Cali- I have the same issue and do your best not to let them make you feel guilty as this is so much bigger than that!

Loads of luck for everyone with appts tomorrow how exciting!


----------



## Peachy1584

Has anyone else been given the option of using either PIO or suppositories? I have the choice and am so conflicted on which way to go. I am not going to base it on cost as it seems pointless at this point and I don't want to base it on comfort either as I would do anything to make it work. I just want to do what has the best chance.


----------



## pcct

Hi wife welcome :) am hoping to be starting my nasal spray around same time as u :)

Sorry peach unsure what that is so can't really say much :( I hope u choose what one u r most comfy with :)


----------



## wifeyw

Thank Pcct thats good we can share our side effects lol hopefully not need to wishful thinking eh! whar spray is it you are taking and what dose have they got you on?


----------



## pcct

Haha yeah am hoping the side affects are very minimal! I will be taken bursline not sure what dose I'll be on yet until I collect them which will be in a few days :)


----------



## Mells54

Good luck tomorrow to everyone that has appointments. I start meds on 9 Feb so hopefully 9 will be the lucky number for us all. :happydance:


----------



## pcct

The 9th is defo sounding like a luck number :)


----------



## wifeyw

i got my schedule sent out before i collect my meds do they not do that in scotland? yeah fingers crossed 9 is lucky the 9th of march is my test date if everything does to plan x


----------



## pcct

Yeah wifey I got all my schedule plan out but hasn't got the dose just says to spray in one nostril 4 times a day - ah wow 9th defo has to be a luck number then everything's happening on the 9th months for a lot of u :)


----------



## africaqueen

Star- Tons of luck for your EC tomorrow! hope they get lots of healthy eggies and can't wait to read your update x

LPEAR- Good luck for 1st cetrotide jab and remember to inject it very slowly and rub the injection site afterwards to prevent a lil build up under the skin x

BabyD- I took the whole time off from EC until OTD with both cycles but obviously that is not for everyone, just my circs at the time allowed it. I may take a wk off after EC on this next cycle just to relax my body down but not sure yet. With both our cycles we had a 2 day transfer as we only ever got 1 embie and the clinic believe better in than out when there is no back up plan x

Pcct- Glad you enjoyed your information meeting. I remember ours in May 2011. Felt so good for the ball to finally be rolling and made it all feel real x

Peachy- Clinics vary and our clinic only offers suppositories which i preferred to use rectally rather than vaginally as it absorbs better. I have heard the jabs sting like hell x

Cali- Good luck for tomorrow! hope you see lots of big fat follies! x

Wifey- Aww i got super excited when i got my drugs date too! all systems go! x


Tons of luck to all you ladies that have appointments tomorrow! going to be a busy day on here and i shall be rushing home from work to read all the updates! xxx


----------



## RELmom2011

Hi Ladies its been a few weeks since I've been on! Took a bit of a break from being stressed about baby making! But I'm starting to get excited about starting our ivf cycle next week! My meds came last Saturday and woah its a lot of meds in a big box...yikes although I'm hope full
It will be worth all the pain from the needles! My HSG test got post ponned until cycle day 5 this month...doctor had to suddenly go out of town! Mean while my husband got checked as ivf procedure requires it & as they thought he is in perfect fertility shape at Around the 60-80 million range per ejaculation...so we are thankful he has no issues so its just my issues! Our doctor said such a high sperm count with all my issues is how we conceived our daughter! And on top of feeling awful about 7 months of bfn's my sister in law tells me over the weekend how she is pregnant about 8 weeks along! I'm so very happy for her and my brother in law they deserve it and we make great parents! And he just over came testicular cancer and chemo and lost a testicle so fortunately one month of trying got them a bfp! Lucky them must be nice! But she had a hard time telling me all this and cried (hormones) cuz she knows hubby and I have been struggling to make baby #2! And everyone around me is pregnant with #1-3! Ahhhh so frustrating...! Anyway hope everyones well! I will update everyone after my baseline ivf appt next week on our next steps and how everything begins! Wish me luck! And good luck to all of you....baby dust!


----------



## GemH

Hey girls, quick update from me.. Got my treatment plan, on long protocol start dr with the prostap injection on 23rd.. Can't wait now! It says on my sheet egg collection approx week Feb 18th. Woo I'm so excited! 

Will try to get on here and keep up to date with everyone else's xx


----------



## pcct

Hey rel good luck with everything :) that's great news about your sister :) can be so hard when people around you are getting pregnant :hugs: 

Hey mells how exiciting you got it treatment plan thru - I remember crying when I got mine lol


----------



## CozIvf

Hello everyone.... My story is in my signature

We have got an 8k loan thro my OH's work and I have £500 in savings

Hoping to do 2 cycles at The Newlife in Epsom in feb/ march once my hysteroscopy and hsg on the nhs :)

4/5th time lucky??? Lol


----------



## star7474

Hi everyone

Had my egg collection today, I've got a whopping 18 eggs! I had 13 last time so will see hw many fertilise overnight.

Feeling tired & had pain straight after the procedure but they gave me some painkillers which have helped. Glad it all went well, I've booked 5 days off work to recover!


----------



## BabyD225

WOW Star!! 18 eggs is amazing!! Fingers crossed for many fertilizations!! Anxiously awaiting good news as you hear! So sorry you had pain after retrieval... that's what i'm most worried about... hugs to you! xo


----------



## BabyD225

wifeyw said:


> hi girls hope you don't mind me butting in i just got my schedule today super excited collect meds 23rd this month and start nasals on 25th. so just wondering how you girls are getting on?

Wifey.. I think we may be on exactly the same schedule!! When is your projected egg retrieval???


----------



## wifeyw

babyD they have scheduled EC for 21st feb if all being well and going to plan. what dose are you on?


----------



## klemoncake

Star- wowzers thats amazing!! best of luck to you hun with fertilisation...when do u get the call?? 

Lpear, how was it? my first one tomorrow so im one day behind you...did they give u any more dates? Just had my baseline scan and all ok so good to start tomorrow. Cons is till twitchy about overstimming me so thinks the max eggs i will get is like 10 cos my drug doses are so small. Got next scan next wed 16th, and cons thinks ER is gonna be mon 21st if all goes well.

Im totally watching the IVF programme from the other night again now as DH missed it!!! 

How did everyone else do today? xx


----------



## pcct

Wow star that's a great number of eggs :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hello everyone! Just got back from my first appointment. They did an endo biopsy. It did not hurt. The only thing that is painful is that catheter!!! I started Follistim today as well!! He said there is 7 follies sitting on the right and 12 on the left. I am on a low dose of meds because he is watching so no over stimming happens. HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies went for my scan 2day I've 16 1side 17 the other, but 14 r responding well there over 10 already I'm so happy, I'm only on day 5 of stimming, I don't really want to many more than that, coz last time they collected 33 & I couldn't have a transfer, I'm on a real low dose this time, to prevent ohss again. I go back Friday for another scan.

How did the other ladies get on with there scans?

Star- 18 amazing number of eggs!


----------



## BabyD225

wifeyw said:


> babyD they have scheduled EC for 21st feb if all being well and going to plan. what dose are you on?

I am on BCP since Dec 31st.. AF around Jan 23rd I think.. then baseline on the 24th.. stims/injections then.. she projects my egg retrieval around week of Feb 4th... Dont know dose of vaccines yet...find out soon!


----------



## africaqueen

RELmom- Nice to see you back here and great your getting started! good luck for baseline scan next wk and congrats to your sister  x

GemH- Woohoo to having a estimated EC date! i loved when i got to that stage as makes it all seem very real! x

CozIvf- Welcome and lots of luck to you! really hope your 4th fresh cycle brings your miracle. We start cycle 3 soon and its so hard after a few fails isnt it? :-( we will get there one day soon hopefully x

Wannabemomma- Wow that scan went great! all looking good x

Star- WOWEEEE on 18 eggs! hope you get some healthy embies from them  good luck for your fert report tomorrow and get lots of rest ready for transfer x

Babyhope- Wow that's a great number of follies! lets hope they contain lots of healthy eggies x

Hi to all the gang and hope the other ladies who had appts today have good news to report later  xxx


----------



## LPEAR

AQ - thanks for the tip re the cetrotide, luckily I read your post just before we did the injection! It wasn't too bad but think i am developing my first bruise from the injections!

Star - 18 eggs, that is amazing!! FX'd they all fertilize tonight. 

Klemon - scan went well thanks. My follies had started growing, I have a few just over 10mm, and I had more follicles than I did at my baseline scan so hopefully they all start growing too. They were thinking about putting my dose up but I am going for another scan on Friday and they might put the dose up over the weekend if they have only grown a bit. But they were happy with the progress. They'd lowered my dose anyway due to having quite a good AMH level. My lining was also looking good. They didn't give me any more dates at the moment. 

I am CD6 today and have done 5 days of stimms and 1 day of cetrotide. Hopefully they will be able to give me a better indication on Friday or Monday. 

Hope everyone else is well. I love looking on here for updates!!


----------



## star7474

Apparently they will call in the morning to let me know how many have fertilised. Last time I had 13 eggs, they used only 12 & 9 fertilised so I'm hoping this time we will have a lot to freeze as it's not nice all this poking around. I'm hoping I don't get OHSS with the amount they got. I'm kind of wishing I should of taken more time off work but not back till tue, although last time I booked 2 weeks off as was going insane with waiting!


----------



## Rosie06

GemH said:


> Hey girls, quick update from me.. Got my treatment plan, on long protocol start dr with the prostap injection on 23rd.. Can't wait now! It says on my sheet egg collection approx week Feb 18th. Woo I'm so excited!
> 
> Will try to get on here and keep up to date with everyone else's xx

looks like our EC will be similar time im scheduled for w/c 18th feb depending on how i respond it could be the end of week before!

star Wow 18 eggs thats good going fingers crossed for good fetilisation! 

this thread is really moving now good luck to everyone who has appts soon x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Fab to hear so much good news today!! Fingers crossed for you all!

Em xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

So much fun reading everyone's post today :)

I went to the dr also for ultrasound and labs. Everything checked out ok and we go back Saturday for more monitoring. Looking like ER on the 17th.


----------



## cali_kt

star7474 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Had my egg collection today, I've got a whopping 18 eggs! I had 13 last time so will see hw many fertilise overnight.
> 
> Feeling tired & had pain straight after the procedure but they gave me some painkillers which have helped. Glad it all went well, I've booked 5 days off work to recover!

Star!! Amazing!! Congrats!!! How many follies did they see on your scan? Just curious to see the ratio of follies to eggs!


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna- Glad everything went well! Good luck with the follistim....that's what I am on also! :thumbup:

Baby- Wow! :dance: That sounds like you are doing great! I go back friday as well for another scan!! Another lucky day for us, right?!

Line- Glad everything is going alone well! Yay for ER on 17th! :dance: We are going to be so close in our cycle!

AFM--I just had my CD9 ultrasound and I'm excited to report that it went GREAT!!!! Due to my VERY low AMH level, we weren't sure I would even respond to stimming...but I did. My Dr. almost fell off his seat when he reported 28 follicles! That's right 28!! :dance: We are pleasantly surprised! He was so happy! At the top of my chart it says DOR and he said "I can cross that off"! I'm so excited. He decreased my follistim to 300 and we go for another u/s on friday and ER on sunday or monday!!! :wohoo: I'm feeling so good about this cycle now.


----------



## pcct

Great news all round in the thread tonight :) glad to hear everyone appt went well - am very excited for mine coming up now :) tomorrow we will be paying our invoice then get our drugs then wait for af :)


----------



## wannabemomma

cali_kt said:


> Wanna- Glad everything went well! Good luck with the follistim....that's what I am on also! :thumbup:
> 
> Baby- Wow! :dance: That sounds like you are doing great! I go back friday as well for another scan!! Another lucky day for us, right?!
> 
> Line- Glad everything is going alone well! Yay for ER on 17th! :dance: We are going to be so close in our cycle!
> 
> AFM--I just had my CD9 ultrasound and I'm excited to report that it went GREAT!!!! Due to my VERY low AMH level, we weren't sure I would even respond to stimming...but I did. My Dr. almost fell off his seat when he reported 28 follicles! That's right 28!! :dance: We are pleasantly surprised! He was so happy! At the top of my chart it says DOR and he said "I can cross that off"! I'm so excited. He decreased my follistim to 300 and we go for another u/s on friday and ER on sunday or monday!!! :wohoo: I'm feeling so good about this cycle now.


awesome news!!!! great job!!


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- Glad my tips helped and that the jab went well. Your well on your way now! x

Star- Fingers crossed for a great call in the morning x

Line- Glad your scan went well and yay for EC on the 17th! x

Cali- OMG 28 follies with a AMH of 0.8?! that is AMAZING!! Go you!!  my AMH is 2.5 and most eggs we got was 6 so this is looking wonderful for you. Fab news x

Aww i cant wait to get my Lap and hystercopy out the way now and hopefully get the all clear and can start our 3rd cycle in March cos im raring to go now! 3rd time lucky that's gonna be my motto. PMA all the way!  xxx


----------



## cali_kt

AQ- Thanks!!!! Love telling you all, because you get how great that is. My girlfriends just don't understand!


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- It is amazing! gives me hope of getting more follies next cycle as i have been on my DHEA and vitamins longer and going to be on max drugs etc again so hoping for even more follies this time around. So happy for you xxx


----------



## star7474

I had 22 follicles when I had my scan all quite big if that's any help


----------



## LinemansWife

Wow Cali!! That's great!! I very much hope I have a lot that fertilize so I can freeze some. Even if this cycle ends with a baby, I would love to not have to do this again for another one!


----------



## cali_kt

Star- That's great...that helps! If I get half the eggs to follicles I will be ecstatic!

Line- EXACTLY!! That is what we are hoping for. I would hate to go through another fresh cycle. I'm hoping for atleast 4 embryos. 2 to put in now and 2 for another time. Unless we have twins, then we won't go for anymore!


----------



## Mells54

So much good news today! :happydance: I just loving hearing the success because it fills me with so much hope! :flower:

Rosie, Gem, looks like I'll be joining you since my retrieval is scheduled for some time the week of 18 Feb. probably near the end of the week since I'm a slower repsonder. :hugs:


----------



## star7474

Just had the long awaited phone call! 

Out of the 18 eggs, they used 17 & 13 fertilised! 

They looked at my cycle of IVF & have given me the date for Monday to have blastocyst transfer, but will call me sooner if anything happens in between.

When our last cycle failed I had looked up things that could of gone wrong, & my clinic didnt use ultrasound when putting the embryo back in, so I have requested this time to have this & the consultant herself will put them back in


----------



## xx Emily xx

Wow star that's fab news!! 

Em xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies mind if I join in? Will be starting only very 1st IVF cycle in end Jan / early Jan... If my AF arrives :) a little jittery about it but trying to think positively :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemomma

star7474 said:


> Just had the long awaited phone call!
> 
> Out of the 18 eggs, they used 17 & 13 fertilised!
> 
> They looked at my cycle of IVF & have given me the date for Monday to have blastocyst transfer, but will call me sooner if anything happens in between.
> 
> When our last cycle failed I had looked up things that could of gone wrong, & my clinic didnt use ultrasound when putting the embryo back in, so I have requested this time to have this & the consultant herself will put them back in

awesome news good luck to you!!!! We will all be thinking of you!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

welcome flowermal!


----------



## Flowermal

wannabemomma said:


> welcome flowermal!

Thanks wannabemomma! :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

Any of you lovely ladies also starting your cycles in Feb?


----------



## BabyD225

Flowermal said:


> Any of you lovely ladies also starting your cycles in Feb?

Welcome Flowermal!
I'm on the BCP part of my cycle.. will start stimming in two weeks then ER early Feb... seems like we're on the same cycle!


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD225 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Any of you lovely ladies also starting your cycles in Feb?
> 
> Welcome Flowermal!
> I'm on the BCP part of my cycle.. will start stimming in two weeks then ER early Feb... seems like we're on the same cycle!Click to expand...

Nice to meet you babyD225 :) is this your first cycle as well?


----------



## BabyD225

Flowermal said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Any of you lovely ladies also starting your cycles in Feb?
> 
> Welcome Flowermal!
> I'm on the BCP part of my cycle.. will start stimming in two weeks then ER early Feb... seems like we're on the same cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to meet you babyD225 :) is this your first cycle as well?Click to expand...

I had 4 failed IUI's from Sept through December.. this is my first IVF cycle! You? what steps are you in now? I've been on birth control for a week and a half now.


----------



## Flowermal

Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs :hugs:
Yup it's my first cycle as well.. Not on any pills just trying to have a healthy diet and waiting for AF to show up so that I can start on the injections 
However my cycles have been a little irregular of late so just waiting I guess :wacko:


----------



## BabyD225

Flowermal said:


> Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs :hugs:
> Yup it's my first cycle as well.. Not on any pills just trying to have a healthy diet and waiting for AF to show up so that I can start on the injections
> However my cycles have been a little irregular of late so just waiting I guess :wacko:

Thank you... but we knew that IUI wouldn't work.. we just wanted to try it before we went to IVF because IUI was covered by insurance but IVF wasnt.. Any idea when you're expection AF?


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD225 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs :hugs:
> Yup it's my first cycle as well.. Not on any pills just trying to have a healthy diet and waiting for AF to show up so that I can start on the injections
> However my cycles have been a little irregular of late so just waiting I guess :wacko:
> 
> Thank you... but we knew that IUI wouldn't work.. we just wanted to try it before we went to IVF because IUI was covered by insurance but IVF wasnt.. Any idea when you're expection AF?Click to expand...


AF should be coming around end of this month if there're no delays :wacko:


----------



## BabyD225

Flowermal said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs :hugs:
> Yup it's my first cycle as well.. Not on any pills just trying to have a healthy diet and waiting for AF to show up so that I can start on the injections
> However my cycles have been a little irregular of late so just waiting I guess :wacko:
> 
> Thank you... but we knew that IUI wouldn't work.. we just wanted to try it before we went to IVF because IUI was covered by insurance but IVF wasnt.. Any idea when you're expection AF?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AF should be coming around end of this month if there're no delays :wacko:Click to expand...

Birth control ends the 20th for me.. so mine should come a few days after that i'm guessing.. Anyone know when theirs came after stopping BCP?


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowermal said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your failed IUIs :hugs:
> Yup it's my first cycle as well.. Not on any pills just trying to have a healthy diet and waiting for AF to show up so that I can start on the injections
> However my cycles have been a little irregular of late so just waiting I guess :wacko:
> 
> Thank you... but we knew that IUI wouldn't work.. we just wanted to try it before we went to IVF because IUI was covered by insurance but IVF wasnt.. Any idea when you're expection AF?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AF should be coming around end of this month if there're no delays :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Birth control ends the 20th for me.. so mine should come a few days after that i'm guessing.. Anyone know when theirs came after stopping BCP?Click to expand...


Mine came 3 days after stopping the BCP. Good luck!


----------



## pcct

Hey star that is amazing news :) fantastic number!! GroooOOOw embies :) 

:hi: welcome flower :)


----------



## africaqueen

Star- AMAZING news! what a fab amount of embies! yes i also will be requesting our embie is transferred with US guidance as both my transfers were done without and although i do have egg quality issues i do wonder if this contributed to the negative results x

Flowermal- Welcome and best of luck with your cycle. If you look on the 1st page of this thread you will see the list of us all and the mths we are starting treatment,  x

Girls, can you all check i have added you to our 1st page please and if i havent let me know and il get it done  xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

africaqueen said:


> Star- AMAZING news! what a fab amount of embies! yes i also will be requesting our embie is transferred with US guidance as both my transfers were done without and although i do have egg quality issues i do wonder if this contributed to the negative results x
> 
> Flowermal- Welcome and best of luck with your cycle. If you look on the 1st page of this thread you will see the list of us all and the mths we are starting treatment,  x
> 
> Girls, can you all check i have added you to our 1st page please and if i havent let me know and il get it done  xxx

Hi AQ! You forgot me! I am IVFx1 in Jan!


----------



## africaqueen

^^ Done  xxx


----------



## BabyD225

africaqueen said:


> ^^ Done  xxx

Forgot me too! :flower:


----------



## pcct

:haha: the thread has got so busy now it's so hard to keep up lol


----------



## wifeyw

forgot me 3 lol icsi x 1 test date 9th march


----------



## xx Emily xx

Could you please put me for IVF x1 in march? I'm determined its going to happen!
Thanks
Em xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, just wondering if I could join???? I will be starting a short protocol of IVF #1 in March. Right now I am dealing with getting my bloodwork done.

I really hope to see tons of BFP's very soon!


----------



## BabyD225

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies, just wondering if i could join???? I will be starting a short protocol of ivf #1 in march. Right now i am dealing with getting my bloodwork done.
> 
> I really hope to see tons of bfp's very soon!

welcome ttcbaby!


----------



## pcct

Hi welcome ttcbaby :)


----------



## Mells54

Welcome ttcbaby and flowermal! This thread is full of wonderful ladies with so much knowledge and information so take advantage of it. Good luck


----------



## Mells54

AQ, you have me in March and I should be in Feb. hopefully...


----------



## africaqueen

I have added all the ladies to the 1st page 

Pcct- Yes this thread has taken off sooo well! when i started it mths ago there was only 3 of us for ages! ha x

Mells- Ah sorry i thought you were delayed and would be starting March. Il change it to Feb  x

ttcbaby- Welcome and best of luck x


----------



## africaqueen

Ellie10 - I know you have not been on for a while but if your reading, lots of luck with your cycle in Czech republic. Let us know how you get on x

Karis23- Are you still on the forum? hope your doing well x

Cvaeh, Lovetoeatcake,wannabe and all the ladies who joined us on here, hope your all well and look forward to updates soon xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah was rather quite when I joined then after a week or so it's been really busy :) I really enjoy being in this thread :)


----------



## africaqueen

So glad i started it cos love the support and also being able to give advice to others who have not been through it all xxx


----------



## sanumolu

hi all,
i am starting the ivf cycle( a 1st timmer this month). started with BCP in December, started lupron on 2nd jan, stopped BCP on 6th! waitin for my periods to start the actual injections! the problem the periods have not yet started though its all ready 5 days post BCP! do u think i have to be worried? 
me: endometriosis, adenomyosis.:dohh:
hubby: low count and abnormal morphology.
we have been advised ICSI.
i am really worried :wacko:
do reply pllllllllll


----------



## africaqueen

sanumolu, welcome to the thread  i think a lot of us that have been through IVF have found that our periods are late when we are waiting to start. Its a mixture of hormones, stress and plain old 'sods law' ;-) easier said than done but try and relax a little and AF will show soon enough. Best of luck xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah couldn't agree with u more AQ - I really do enjoy chatting to all u ladies in here :hugs: 
Welcome San :) good luck for ur cycle


----------



## sanumolu

thanx gals for such a warm welcome!

atlast i feel i can discuss things with people who can understand me! both my sisters got babies without them even knowing it, so they dont exactly get me, and both my best friends are pregos so even thou they try to be extremely good to me, its really an emotional challenge for be to be around them, dont get me wrong i m really happy for them but still......
i think i m a bit tensed and need to just sit back n relax ( easily said than done):cry:


----------



## pcct

Hey San can totally relate to what ur saying my best friend is preg too am finding it a bit hard tbh and trying to avoid her as much as I can :( I try stay positive but it can b so hard - bnb is the place as u talk to,others that can relate to what ur going thru in some ways all ur friends can really do is somewhat be excited and supportive for u! 
When things r put to u on a plate don't don't really notice just how grateful u r until u actually have to fight for what u want - this whole journey for me has gave me a complete look on life :)


----------



## sanumolu

hey pcct! seriously u stole my words from my mouth :dohh: only people on the same boat can understand each other!
lookin forward to be supportive n supported thou this thread! 
will update u soon on the condition soon! by the way i m from india!:hugs:


----------



## RELmom2011

Hey ladies! I hope everyone is well & in a good place no matter what stage you are in your cycle or the waiting game before it begins! My wait is over as of today....AF came 2 days early...so strange a day late last month now early...hmm! So I scheduled my HSG test with my GYN for Monday at 3pm my time! And I have to call my fertility clinic in the morning to speak with a nurse to schedule my baseline appt! I start my ivf meds on Saturday...I'm starting to prepare for the tons of I hope worth it needle stabs coming up for two weeks! My question is how soon after ER is transfer done and should I lay low for a while after? Kinda hard with a toddler and work!! Thanks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sa - you are so right...no one knows what it feels like..ALL of my close friend have given birth in the 3 years I have been trying. I am the last one standing...it is horrible when they are all in a group and having stroller talk!

MEL - I have read anywhere from1 hour to 3 days on yoru back.....but I havent found out for sure. My IVF starts in March so I am still researching these kind of quesitons.

AFM - I just go the list of pre IVF tests I have to do and boy is it long! We are self pay and I just wonder if anyone has a ball park of how much these tests costs....here is the list...

Me:
Cystic Fibrosis
Hep B core Antibody
Hep B Antigen
Hep C Antibody
Blood Type and RH
HIV 1/2
HIV 1DNA by PCR
TSH
RPR/VDRL (Syphilis Test)
Prolactin
Rubella
Varicella

DH (Oh yes he gets tests too)
Hep B Core Anitbody
Hep B Anitgen
Hep C Antibody
HIV 1 DNA by PCR
RPR/VDRL (Syphilis test)


----------



## Mells54

Welcome San. The ladies here are great, and they truly want you to succeed because they understand what you are going through. My best friend spent many years TTC and then it happened for her naturally. She wants me to be preggo is the worst way because she knows how I feel. She actually called me crying when she found out she was expecting because she felt bad for me :cry: I couldn't ask for a better friend. :kiss:
AQ, thanks for starting this thread, and keeping things updated. :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the warmest welcome and all your words of encouragement. I'm quite anxious cos its my first time on IVF but I'm glad to have found support here. Frens who got married later than me are prego or have given birth so I'm kinda feeling lonely esp when there' s talk about the kiddos. The kids are awesome just that I wish I had my own little one to join in as well :cry:

Well enough with being emo, chins up and let's stay positive on this journey together :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

Hi AQ could you add me in for the Feb cycle IVF x1 thanks!! :winkwink:


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Welcome all newbies :)

I got my blood forms- so finally got the rest of my bloods done (I lost the forms and they gave me more)
Anyhow 22nd jan for my injection training and then matching then hopefully start come feb :)

For now its my bday tomoz so I'm having a night on out in town tomorrow :happydance: it's been a long time :haha:

Have a lovely weekend ladies :)


----------



## wannabemomma

scerena said:


> :hi: all :)
> Welcome all newbies :)
> 
> I got my blood forms- so finally got the rest of my bloods done (I lost the forms and they gave me more)
> Anyhow 22nd jan for my injection training and then matching then hopefully start come feb :)
> 
> For now its my bday tomoz so I'm having a night on out in town tomorrow :happydance: it's been a long time :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies :)

Happy Birthday!! Feb will be here before you know it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Happy Birthday Scerena!!!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

scerena said:


> :hi: all :)
> Welcome all newbies :)
> 
> I got my blood forms- so finally got the rest of my bloods done (I lost the forms and they gave me more)
> Anyhow 22nd jan for my injection training and then matching then hopefully start come feb :)
> 
> For now its my bday tomoz so I'm having a night on out in town tomorrow :happydance: it's been a long time :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies :)

Happy bday Scerena! Enjoy your day!


----------



## BabyD225

Happy Bday Scerena!


----------



## wannabemomma

I have a question for all you experienced ladies. Does ET hurt? or is it like an IUI? I did not feel pain on the IUI but when they did the endo biospy I felt pain from the catheter. Second question. Could this be that I did not feel pain from the catheter on the IUIs because I was ovulated (medicated ovulation) and with the endo biospy I was not?


----------



## Rosie06

wannabemomma said:


> I have a question for all you experienced ladies. Does ET hurt? or is it like an IUI? I did not feel pain on the IUI but when they did the endo biospy I felt pain from the catheter. Second question. Could this be that I did not feel pain from the catheter on the IUIs because I was ovulated (medicated ovulation) and with the endo biospy I was not?

hey from my experience ET didnt hurt it was just very similar to having a smear (not had IUI so cant compare) 

hope you have a lovely bday scerena!!!


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> I have a question for all you experienced ladies. Does ET hurt? or is it like an IUI? I did not feel pain on the IUI but when they did the endo biospy I felt pain from the catheter. Second question. Could this be that I did not feel pain from the catheter on the IUIs because I was ovulated (medicated ovulation) and with the endo biospy I was not?

hey wannabe- 
I have asked this same question before and from my understanding it's just like an iui and doesnt feel like much besides the fact that you are just bloated from the whole process... if you find out differently let me know!! best of luck to u!:hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Happy Birthday Scerena!!!, :headspin:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am curious about that same question about it hurting. Also I have heard some drs use an ultrasound to guide the et and some dont. Why wouldnt you...I am sure it woudl help to be able to see!


----------



## Rosie06

its amazing how different clinics do things differently before coming on bnb i just thought it would be standard throughout, i know the clinic i use does use ultrasound to guide like you say surely it helps :S they actually gave us a pic of the embryos once inside :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rosie - awww tha tis awesome...I really do hope they do that at my clinic. I will insist upon it.


----------



## BabyD225

ttcbaby117 said:


> Rosie - awww tha tis awesome...I really do hope they do that at my clinic. I will insist upon it.

I'm going to ask for a pic as well! That's amazing and so helpful throughout this process! My doctor uses ultrasound for everything also- i even have a trial of transfer 10 days before i start to stim.


----------



## Karis23

Hi Ladies

I decided to take a break from thinking about our ivf till we were ready to start. Anyways, went to see the counselling sisters today and collected my lupron, i start on tuesday. *mixed emotions*, stimming will start on 4 Feb and EC estimated on 16th. 

I'm suprised how small the needles are, hoping they dont hurt!
good luck to everyone. May 2013 bring us all our bundles of joy :)


----------



## africaqueen

REL- Yay for AF! you will soon be having EC! as regards time from EC to ET, it varies on quantity and quality of embryos so with us only ever getting 1, we had 2 day transfer but people with lots of good embies can have blasto transfers which are day 5 x

scerena - Happy Birthday for tomorrow! enjoy your nite on the town. Will do you good. We all need the odd blow out in these situations to keep us sane! ;-) x

Wannabemomma- With both my ET's i honestly didnt feel a single thing. I didnt believe it had been done! lol. You will be fine x

Rosie- Aww how amazing is your clinic?! ours doesnt even use US for ET! I will be insisting on it next cycle tho! think its bound to help x

Karis- lovely to see you back and you will soon be starting! Ooh its gonna get exciting in here very soon! wonder who will be our 1st BFP?  x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies, well I had another scan again 2day got a lot more follicles growing again,got 16 over 14mm another 10 over 10mm, got to go back in 2 Moro to have another scan& bloods coz my estrogen level is really high, so they r planning to do egg Coll on Monday I think, just worried that they won't give me a fresh transfer again! Fingers crossed.

Hope ur all getting on ok

X


----------



## BabyD225

Fingers crossed for you Babyhope! Nice sized follicles!!

I just got my medication/injections delivered... They are as follows:

Ganirelix acetate 250mcg/.5ml, 
Gonal F 1050iu, 
Menopur 75iu, 
Crinone progesterone gel 8%, 
HCG Shot, 
Doxycycline 100mg for me and DH, 
Medrol 8mg

Anyone use the Crinone gel before? I thought I was getting PIO but then these showed up....Any suggestions or experience with my protocol meds.. please explain! xo


----------



## pcct

Ohhh how exciting baby!! I can't wait till I get all my drugs? Did urs get delivered ? 
Oh I'll be having the gel too read up about it and a few girls r on on it yucky yucky is all am saying lol and I sure won't be looking forward to using it lol


----------



## RELmom2011

Babyd225....when is the start of your ivf cycle? I go for my baseline appt tomorrow and start my meds tomorrow! ER is tentatively the 24-25th! Soooo excited....we are having to embryos transferred! What are you guys doing? Good luck & baby dust!


----------



## ttcbaby117

REL - so you will be stimming for 15 days? Is that normal? My dr told me expect to stim between 8 and 10 days! I hope she is stimming me long enough.


----------



## sanumolu

happy bday scerena! n hi all.... i cant really tell wh ET hurts cos i have not undergone it yet! but they did a trial for me to knw wh there is any blockage , n the depth of my uterus and all. it did hurt a bit, but nothin that we tough cookies cant take :thumbup: i did the endo biopsy too n believe me trial ET was nothin wen compared to that! so fingers crossed !
yest i visited my FS; and according to him i should be gettin my periods anytime now( within monday). so will be starting the stimms soon! 
goin to have the best wk end ever! 
and is there any prob if i take the lupron inj 3 hrs later than the usual? we slept off:dohh:
Regards!
San


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone :)!
I got my first Batch of drugs this morning woo hoo - my nasal spray 150mg now waiting or this af to show have a good feeling she's guna show up late :dohh:


----------



## wifeyw

how exciting Pcct i'm sure it feels like it's really happening now... i'll not be far behind you. hopefully AF isn't to far away x


----------



## pcct

Yeah it does - have waited a long time but now it just feels like yesterday ! Af should show Monday or tue but am sure they want me to start the spray on cd21 :/ so that would take me to end of jan too am sure


----------



## wifeyw

Yeah i'm similar They want me to start nasal on day 21 but im on bcp and i've to take my nasal on the 25th while still on bcp and then continue taking it through but 4 days after i start nasals... Stop BCP and let AF come.


----------



## pcct

Ah got ya :) ill be just going onto injections after baseline scan in about 3-4 weeks time


----------



## klemoncake

Wow its been busy on here over the last 24 hrs!!!
Star- well done hun and good luck for mon- your numbers are really amazing!!

Welcome to all the new ladies and happy b'day scerena.

pcct- woo hoo! it feels really real when they arrive doesnt it! not long now!!!

hi to all the gang!!

im on day3 now of gonal f...i literally dont feel anything!! thought maybe some twinges or something in tummy but nothing, is that normal? am really worried the dose is too low:shrug:
have a good weekend ladies xx


----------



## Karis23

Ladies I have a question, on what cd do you start stimming? i was so sure it would be on cd1 but im told otherwise


----------



## babyhope2011

I think mine woz 3-4 days into cycle karis

I'm feeling really bummed I've got to go in for egg Coll on mon at 7.30am been told to expect to b frozen on day 1 again as my estrogen level to high. I'm gutted!!!


----------



## wifeyw

karis - i've to stop bcp and then start stims 12 days after i dunno if that helps :-/


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ-Could you please put me down for Feb? I did all my consent signing and mock transfer yesterday (my uterus looks great) lol. I start lupron Mon and my estimated retrieval date is Feb 6th. We are doing long lupron with follistim and menopur and have left icsi , assisted hatching and on what day to transfer up to the embryologist.

San- when I had the lupron explained to me yesterday the nurse said a 2 hour window was all I had. Perhaps you should calls and maybe one time being late isn't a big deal.


----------



## LinemansWife

Baby- how high was your estrogen? I just went today and they said mine was high. Was supposed to do ER on Thursday but they said with my estrogen levels it'll probably be Wednesday.


----------



## klemoncake

karis, mine was day3 to start stimming but im doing antagonist so duno if its different for agonist.

sorry to hear that baby, that must be really disappointing:hugs:


----------



## LPEAR

Karis23 said:


> Ladies I have a question, on what cd do you start stimming? i was so sure it would be on cd1 but im told otherwise

I started stimming on cd2 but it could have been cd3 if my baseline had been a day later than it was.


----------



## LPEAR

klemoncake said:


> im on day3 now of gonal f...i literally dont feel anything!! thought maybe some twinges or something in tummy but nothing, is that normal? am really worried the dose is too low:shrug:
> have a good weekend ladies xx

I still haven't felt anything and I'm on day 8 Gonal-f. My follies are still growing though. I've started getting loads of ewcm the last few days so my estrogen must be rising.

I had my scan yesterday and follies have grown a couple of mm. Back for a scan on Monday.


----------



## star7474

Good luck lpear


----------



## africaqueen

Babyhope- Im sorry things are not going to plan but FET worked for you last time so lets hope it does this time and brings your sticky bfp. Stay strong, it will all come together x

Pcct- Yay for the nasal spray delivery. All getting very real for you now eh x

LPEAR- Good luck for monday x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Got copied into the letter our MP has sent to the PCT as regards our funding appeal and its very well written and she brings in some strong points so praying the PCT reconsider their poor decision. Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## RELmom2011

Well I'm bummed....went for my baseline b/w & u/s today! My first cycle of ivf has been canceled for the month due to a 27mm by 23mm cyst on my left ovary! But all my hormone levels are in the normal range! Is this normal for a canceled cycle just due to a cyst is the hormones are fine? So sad & emotionally a wreck....so sick of the bumps in the road!! So I'm on birth control for the month to shrink it!


----------



## africaqueen

Rel- Ah im sorry to hear that. Yes its normal to shrink a cyst 1st. I know its set you back a little but you will get there. In my clinic they tend to drain any cysts which is a quicker process, if this is a option for you? although obviously a small chance of infection which may again delay things x


----------



## Mells54

REL, I'm in the same boat right now. I had a small cyst but my hormones were higher than normal so I was pushed a month. Hopefully, things will work out for us both!


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, what's the nasal spray for? I've not heard that here in the states.


----------



## pcct

Aw :hugs: so sorry to hear that :( always one of my fears is getting put back due to silly annoying cysts :dohh: 

The nasal spary is for down reg shutting my system down ( like early menapose ) then u go for a baseline scan to make sure lining is thin no cysts ect it comes in an injection form too


----------



## RELmom2011

Well I'm glad to hear its normal procedure at least! They said they wanted to try the birth control this month since its my first baseline and see it works since I didn't have the cyst last month at my consult appt! Then next month if the birth control didn't work and the cyst is still there my doctor will shrink it and proceed with the ivf cycle! I was so excited the baseline was finally here and I got crushed! Mells so sorry to hear your in the same boat....it sucks! But we should stay in touch and compare! What are they going to do about your elevated hormone levels?


----------



## LPEAR

I'm so sorry to hear that REL. I had a friend who had a large cyst and the bcp helped to shrink it within a couple of weeks.


----------



## babyhope2011

Linesman- mine woz 2000 on weds then on sat it woz 18000 yes 18000 wot the hell, I don't get it I'm on a lower dose this time.
Sorry to hear u ladies have been put back also, it gets u so down doesn't it!
Aq~ I do think that to about the fet but I just a fresh transfer its so frustrating


----------



## scerena

Thanks for all my birthday wishes ladies :)

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## Rosie06

babyhope so sorry youve been put back, but hopefully this will make the way for your BFP hope you get sorted quickly!

hope everyone else is ok! anyone had ET yet?

I go for my injection training tomorrow and start jabs on wednesday for down reg!


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo rosie good luck for tomoz :)


----------



## RELmom2011

It sucks....having a hard time snapping out of it!


----------



## star7474

Rosie I'm having my egg transfer tomorrow, quite excited & nervous, I didn't take my OH last time, but as I need all the good luck I can get I'm taking him with me! 

Good luck with the training it's really easy!


----------



## wifeyw

star - wish you all the best for tomarrow and hope the little embie gets nice and cozy in there x


----------



## pcct

Good luck for tomoz star ... Can't wait to hear u being pupo :dance:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Star! :dust:


----------



## Mells54

RELmom2011 said:


> Well I'm glad to hear its normal procedure at least! They said they wanted to try the birth control this month since its my first baseline and see it works since I didn't have the cyst last month at my consult appt! Then next month if the birth control didn't work and the cyst is still there my doctor will shrink it and proceed with the ivf cycle! I was so excited the baseline was finally here and I got crushed! Mells so sorry to hear your in the same boat....it sucks! But we should stay in touch and compare! What are they going to do about your elevated hormone levels?

They increased my Lupron and put me back on BCP. I'll be on them both for about 5 weeks before they do another baseline. They think that my levels were high due to recent ovulation. So for me it's a waiting game to see how it goes.

Speaking of, today I started spotting. It's too early for AF but I was reading that the spotting can happen once you are totally suppressed. I hope that's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

How exciting Star! Tons of luck and best wishes!!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to give a quick update on my progress. I just took my trigger shot about an hour ago and ER is on tuesday. I have 31 follies now. Everything is looking good but I feel like crap. I had to take sat night off work. I'm having cramping, ton of bloating and pressure. It is painful to walk now. Anything but being on the coach is uncomfortable. I never knew stimming could be this hard. My RE said that they detected a very low AMH but is now wondering if it was an error because I am responding so well. Hope you are all well. Will do personals in the morning!


----------



## star7474

I wonder Cali if youve already gone into OHSS as that's a lot of follicles! I'm sure they'll keep an eye on you.


----------



## Rosie06

wow exciting star! ET is really not that bad is it, i had DH in with my last time he was brill!

Well thats most of our drugs collected now start buserelin on wednesday, it was lovely though because she asked if we had any of the stimms left over and i said no we brought all that we had back because we always said we wouldnt do it again so she disappeared and brought in 15 amps of stimms and said there you go we always try and give some out that hav e been brought in too the private patients because these are so expensive how lovely is that of them obv were not to say that to the consultant but was just lovely!

im still scheduled for wc 18th for ec but she does think i might end up going in the week before.

cali_kt i had simila level of follicles last time and you do get real uncomfortable but as soon as EC is done you will see a bit of relief, just make sure you mention it to them as you could be at risk of OHSS good look for your EC

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## RELmom2011

Having my hsg scan this afternoon....nervous of pain! And really hoping with all these cysts that I don't have any blockages! Will update after!


----------



## pcct

Good luck rel :hugs:


----------



## RELmom2011

Mells ive done lupron twice following endo & PCOS laps! And the 2nd time the lap and lupron with met form in made me able to conceive my daughter thank god! And my last lap was in June and my doctor decided not to do lupron since my hubby and I wanted to start TTC our 2nd baby! And well now I wish I would have taken the lupron cuz I'm full of cysts 7 months later I use to be able to go 3 years between laps! So I'm having a hysterectomy after I have our 2nd baby! Don't want to mess with the risk of ovarian or uterine cancer and pain etc!


----------



## BabyD225

RELmom2011 said:


> Having my hsg scan this afternoon....nervous of pain! And really hoping with all these cysts that I don't have any blockages! Will update after!

REL- I'd take some tylenol an hour or so before... some people feel nothing.. I was on the other end of the spectrum.. The main thing to focus on is that it is VERY fast. Just relax and breathe when you're laying down- it literally will be over before you know it. :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies had my egg collection 2day got 19 eggs so I can have a transfer after all,they put me on a tablet sat, to stop fluid build up,obviously it worked. I'm so happy I can have a fresh transfer.
I do feel really ill though from the general I had, been sick,hope I feel better 2morro.

Cali. That sounds like ohss, that wot I had first time around,I've had this time also but no where as bad coz they gave a tablet to stop,hope u feel beta soon.


----------



## pcct

Fantastic number of eggs Hun :dance: and yay to having fresh cycle :)


----------



## star7474

Well done babyhope! The general took me 2 days to feel normal again!

I've had my 2 blasts put back in, feeling a little crampy but I'm sure it'll wear off, now it's count down... Testing on 25th Jan. We've said were not going to test until the date as last time we cheated & it was neg, so we'd rather wait it out!


----------



## klemoncake

baby-yay, such good news.

Star- yay yay!! how was ET? so your now pupo!!! how exciting! 

Cali- good luck tomorrow, really hope you r ok.:hugs:

hi to everyone else, and hope you get a good response africa, do u know how long it will take for them to reply?

AFM- started cetrotide this am, so just waiting for wed for my scan. xx


----------



## klemoncake

LPEAR said:


> klemoncake said:
> 
> 
> im on day3 now of gonal f...i literally dont feel anything!! thought maybe some twinges or something in tummy but nothing, is that normal? am really worried the dose is too low:shrug:
> have a good weekend ladies xx
> 
> I still haven't felt anything and I'm on day 8 Gonal-f. My follies are still growing though. I've started getting loads of ewcm the last few days so my estrogen must be rising.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and follies have grown a couple of mm. Back for a scan on Monday.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, im starting to feel a bit crampy and headachey now so hoping that means stuff is happening. got lots of ewcm too over past few days, glad you said that as i was going to ring them and check it was normal!!! 
how was your scan? x


----------



## pcct

Yay pupo star :) do u have any plans while on ur 2ww?


----------



## LPEAR

klemoncake said:


> LPEAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klemoncake said:
> 
> 
> im on day3 now of gonal f...i literally dont feel anything!! thought maybe some twinges or something in tummy but nothing, is that normal? am really worried the dose is too low:shrug:
> have a good weekend ladies xx
> 
> I still haven't felt anything and I'm on day 8 Gonal-f. My follies are still growing though. I've started getting loads of ewcm the last few days so my estrogen must be rising.
> 
> I had my scan yesterday and follies have grown a couple of mm. Back for a scan on Monday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, im starting to feel a bit crampy and headachey now so hoping that means stuff is happening. got lots of ewcm too over past few days, glad you said that as i was going to ring them and check it was normal!!!
> how was your scan? xClick to expand...

The ewcm is immense now!!

Scan went well thanks, follies are looking good, they are around 16mm so I am back for a scan on Wed then EC should be on Friday.

Hope the cetrotide injections aren't too bad.

Sorry for no personals, I access this on my phone so it's do difficult to go back and comment. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone.


----------



## star7474

I'd like to say it had gone all pretty straight forward, but of course nothing ever goes as planned!

First off they said the embryo was great & the others had been frozen, & the women had forgotten that we were having 2 put back in then said they already frozen the others, 1st stress of the day! Luckily when she checked with the embryogist there were 2 fresh waiting for us!!
2nd stress - they couldn't use the ultrasound machine as only the consultant knew how & she was on leave due to a bereavement! Typical

But other than that the whole procedure was very straight forward!

I've had 7 days off work now, so I'm going back to work tomorrow. I found last time when I took 3 weeks off for the whole EC/ET & 2WW I was going insane waiting, so thought this time work could take my mind off it all!


----------



## wannabemomma

star7474 said:


> I'd like to say it had gone all pretty straight forward, but of course nothing ever goes as planned!
> 
> First off they said the embryo was great & the others had been frozen, & the women had forgotten that we were having 2 put back in then said they already frozen the others, 1st stress of the day! Luckily when she checked with the embryogist there were 2 fresh waiting for us!!
> 2nd stress - they couldn't use the ultrasound machine as only the consultant knew how & she was on leave due to a bereavement! Typical
> 
> But other than that the whole procedure was very straight forward!
> 
> I've had 7 days off work now, so I'm going back to work tomorrow. I found last time when I took 3 weeks off for the whole EC/ET & 2WW I was going insane waiting, so thought this time work could take my mind off it all!

Good luck to you!! How exciting. How was the embryo transfer? We will be thinking of you.


----------



## wannabemomma

Went in for a scan today. I have 8 follies at 10mm. They are uping my dosage to hope for a few more for ER. So that brings me to 150 for Follistim and Menapour. Going back on Wednesday. I know it ranges but what is the average amount of eggs collected?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I believe I read that it is between 8-12 that they hope for....so it seems you are right on!


----------



## pcct

That's great news Hun :) grow follies :dance:


----------



## cali_kt

Star- I'm so scared of OHSS. He did go over the symptoms and what to do I go that direction. Glad your transfer went well! :thumbup: Loads of sticky vibes! :dust:

Rosie- Glad to hear you get relief after the collection. I can NOT wait for that!

Rel- Good luck with your HSG!

Babyhope- Glad to hear your collection went well! I hope I don't end up in OHSS after collection.

Star- Loads of sticky vibes and baby dusts! :dust: Congrats with PUPO with twins!!:baby::baby:

LPEAR- Yay for EC on friday!! We are so close.. I'm on tuesday!

Wanna- Hope your follies are nice and ready on wednesday!


----------



## LinemansWife

Wow! Lots of congratulations to go around! Sounds like everyone is doing really well. I went for my last scan today and he said I'm almost ready! Trigger shot tonight and ER on Wednesday. It's started to really feel real. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## pcct

That's fantastic news line - wed will b here before uknow it. What sort of rest do u have planned after er?


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- If i am honest, i think they did get a error with your AMH result as my AMH is 2.5 and even with max stimming dose i still only got 8 follies and 6 eggs. Seems like you have a fab egg supply with the way you have responded so that is FAB news! Hope the discomfort goes soon and that you manage to have a fresh transfer as usually with that high risk of OHSS they would make you wait and have FET x

Babyhope- Well done on 19 eggs and great news your having a fresh transfer! x

Star- Huge congrats on being pupo with twins! il add your OTD to 1st page and wish you all the luck x

Klemoncake- Yay for starting cetrotide! how do u find it? i found 1st few jabs stung until i got the knack of it an then i was fine. As regards the PCT, we should be copied into our MP's response within a mth of the PCT receiving it so not long to wait really x

LPEAR- Glad your scan went well and hope those follies continue to grow nicely x

Wannabemoma- I had 8 follicles last cycle and we got 6 eggs which resulted in 1 embryo. Lots of luck for EC  x

Line- Best of luck for EC on wed and enjoy your needle free day today x

Hi to Pcct, Rosie, Karis, Cvaeh, Lovetoeatcake, wannabe and all the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report. Just anxiously awaiting the response from the pct now and preparing myself physically and mentally for my surgery end of this mth in the hope all is well and we get the go ahead to start cycle 3 in March  xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Line- :dance: Yay! We are going to be a day apart. My ER is tomorrow and yours is wednesday! Good luck with yours!

AQ- I agree. It had to have been a mistake. RE said he wouldn't have stimmed me so much had he known my response. I am very worried about OHSS. I guess I'll have to wait and see how I do after my ER. I'm crossing my fingers I don't.


----------



## africaqueen

I agree with your RE Cali. Deffo a mistake(thank god ;) ) TONS of luck for EC tomorrow! Cant wait to read how many eggs you got! xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey Cali good luck for ur er tomorrow - I think I missed that out lol am so rubbish at keeping up so u may all see me repeating my self lol .... Fx u dont get ohss.
Hi AQ :hi: 

Am still lurking around waiting for af :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

Such good news from so many today. Congrats to all on ER and ET and PUPO. I'm still in the wait suppression time. I know things will be rolling along before too long.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Smells me and you both. I have to wait for AF....seems now they said they would like me to have a mammogram.....is that normal? Does anyone know?

Cali - good luck in you er.


----------



## LinemansWife

pcct said:


> That's fantastic news line - wed will b here before uknow it. What sort of rest do u have planned after er?

I'm just taking off Wednesday and going back to work on Thursday. I play to take off 3 days for the trasfer though. I'm a teacher so days off are hard to get!! How long are you?


----------



## sanumolu

wow... so much of progress in the 2 days i missed! congrats to all who underwent ER,ET! congo gals u mak us believe that this journey is for real!:happydance:
those who are waitin for their AF: hang on gals it will come along!:thumbup:
those who are startin stimms : grow good healthy n happy follicles!:hugs:
ttcbaby: mamogram should just be a screenin test! m around the same time as u r but they have not told me anything! just go with the flow!

i had my AF. on the 3rd day (yest) did my blood work! its all goin good!:happydance: so FS have asked me to go in for a scan today along with the first stimm inj! they have asked us to go to the clinic every day for the inj so that they can regulate the dosages! tentative date for EC is around 27-29th of this month n ET will ne around 30-31st. any1 in the same time? :kiss:


----------



## Flowermal

Good luck to all you lovely ladies! I'm getting lots of hope reading your posts :)
Just waiting patiently for AF to arrive.. Another week or so :winkwink:


----------



## sanumolu

hang in there flowermal! she will show up !


----------



## scerena

Sorry for being MIA lately :dohh: 
I hope that everyone is well?
CONGRATS to all the ladies who are now PUPO :happydance:


----------



## babyhope2011

Well ladies out of the 19 eggs 16 of them were good & 14 have fertilised I can't believe it I'm so happy! Xx


----------



## BabyD225

BABY- That's amazing!! Wowwwww. I can only hope for a fraction of that! So happy for yoU!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Baby - that is wonderful news! WOW!!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Holy cow! That is awesome Baby!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!

Linemanswife- where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## sanumolu

yay! congrats! fingers crossed! will keep ya in ma prayers!


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!
> 
> Linemanswife- where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...

I have ER tomorrow. What about you?


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!
> 
> Linemanswife- where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I have ER tomorrow. What about you?Click to expand...

Thats so exciting.. Do you know how many follicles they've seen so far? I am still in BCP mode... should get AF next week- never been more excited for my period... then start stimming on the 25th... ER prob the first week of feb... can't wait to hear about your day tomorrow! Are you going to be sedated?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lines - cant wait to hear how tomorrow goes...good luck hun!


----------



## LPEAR

Baby - that's amazing news! Congrats on all the eggies.

Scerena I forgot to say happy birthday at the weekend. Hope you had a good one and let your hair down.


----------



## scerena

*baby* amazing news :happydance: hope they all go good :)

*lpear* thanks hunni I had a good birthday :) how are you?


----------



## RELmom2011

Sounds like everyone is having a good month and some of you have made great strides! Congrats Baby hope on your ER that's a great number from research I've done....I pray this is your bfp month! And congrats to those of embryo transfers! I had my hsg scan yesterday....I took tylenol before! And it was uncomfortable and cramp sorta felt like mild labor cramps for a few minutes! But the good news is my tubes aren't blocked nor is my uterine cavity and my tubes aren't enlarged or too small....everything looks good in that area....minus the cysts! But last night when I got home I was so cramp and had a lot of pain on the left side where my big cyst was and had to take a naproxen it hurt so bad! Needless to say I do believe the cyst ruptured as I have no pain today and not tired and nauseous like I was the last couple of days! So woohoo for birth control and I'm praying that it did burst! Baby dust to all I can't wait to keep seeing all the good news from everyone....baby dust and I'm praying for bfps this month!


----------



## RELmom2011

Here is a question? Does anyone who has had a full ivf cycle know how many trips to the doctors you have from your baseline appt, ER & transfer? Do you have to go in for blood work or ultrasounds in between there at all? Just trying to get an idea so I can give work a heads up!


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!
> 
> Linemanswife- where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I have ER tomorrow. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so exciting.. Do you know how many follicles they've seen so far? I am still in BCP mode... should get AF next week- never been more excited for my period... then start stimming on the 25th... ER prob the first week of feb... can't wait to hear about your day tomorrow! Are you going to be sedated?Click to expand...

Thanks guys:)) I'm starting to get really nervous. I will be completely sedated. I made sure and asked this. I don't think I could keep still knowing what they are doing! He hasn't said a number of follicles but from what they've measured, I'd say around 20-25. He said he expects 12-15 to be mature so I'm happy with that number. All it takes is one :)


----------



## Rosie06

RELmom2011 said:


> Here is a question? Does anyone who has had a full ivf cycle know how many trips to the doctors you have from your baseline appt, ER & transfer? Do you have to go in for blood work or ultrasounds in between there at all? Just trying to get an idea so I can give work a heads up!

the way it worked when i had mine and its the same still now is after id had AF i go for a tvscan to make sure down regulated then once stimms start i go for bloods on mondays wednesdays and fridays to determine what level of stims to take for the following 2days after about a week of stims go for a tvscan to see how things are if not ready normally a couple of days later go for another scan and thats pretty much it till egg retrival obv clinics all do things ever so slightly differently

babyd what a great number of eggs fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## LPEAR

scerena said:


> *baby* amazing news :happydance: hope they all go good :)
> 
> *lpear* thanks hunni I had a good birthday :) how are you?

Hey sweet, I'm pretty good thanks. Am finding the guys at Complete are fantastic. It's been a bit of a nightmare driving an hour to and from the hospital every other day! But all is going well. Hope you're good, you will be starting ivf so soon! Do you know when you will start down regging?


----------



## LPEAR

RELmom2011 said:


> Here is a question? Does anyone who has had a full ivf cycle know how many trips to the doctors you have from your baseline appt, ER & transfer? Do you have to go in for blood work or ultrasounds in between there at all? Just trying to get an idea so I can give work a heads up!

Hey Rel. I haven't had any blood work but apart from baseline scan I've had another 4 scans to check follies. It will then be a whole day for EC, and could probably get away with half a day for ET but expect I will take the whole day.


----------



## scerena

*lpear* not sure when I will be down reggin as of yet- hopefully within the next few weeks...
Oh yes forgot you're at the same clinic as me! How are you finding it there???
The journey must be a nightmare bless you :(


----------



## klemoncake

hi everyone, just checking in- cant keep up with all the posts! but well done baby- thats an amzing result!!

good luck to all you having EC etc, ill try and read thru all tomo..

Ive got my first scan to check response tomo...fx..

xx


----------



## Peachy1584

Baby-Yay that's awesome! Hope I am as lucky!

Linemanswife-Best of luck tomorrow I hope everything goes great for you!

Babyd- It seems I have the same schedule as you. Are you on Lupron now also?

And huge congratulations to the ladies who are PUPO! My prayers are with you all!


----------



## africaqueen

Babyhope- WOWSER you are super fertile!!!! that amount of embies is AMAZING! :O Lots of luck for transfer and you will have tons of frosties too! fab news x

Line- Best of luck for EC tomorrow. Hope you get lots of eggs too x

Klemoncake- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

Hi to LPEAR, Rosie, Pcct, Cali, wannabemomma, Wannabe, and all the gang xxx


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> Baby-Yay that's awesome! Hope I am as lucky!
> 
> Linemanswife-Best of luck tomorrow I hope everything goes great for you!
> 
> Babyd- It seems I have the same schedule as you. Are you on Lupron now also?
> 
> And huge congratulations to the ladies who are PUPO! My prayers are with you all!

I am on BCP now.. I'll take my last pill on Sunday... then shots starting next friday.menopur, ganilrelix, gonal f, combo...not sure the order... i believe are my first. ... can't wait to see how you're progressing! How's the lupron treating you... or rather your dh?! lol


----------



## Kay0610

Hey ladies...I have a question. Tomorrow I go for my egg retreival and was wondering if you find out before you go how many they were able to retreive or do you normally wait until later in the day to call you? This is my first IVF cycle so im really excited and nervous about everything!!


----------



## Kay0610

LinemansWife said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Baby- that is fantastic news!! Keep us updated on how they do. And I agree BabyD!! Half of that would be wonderful!!
> 
> Linemanswife- where are you at in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> I have ER tomorrow. What about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats so exciting.. Do you know how many follicles they've seen so far? I am still in BCP mode... should get AF next week- never been more excited for my period... then start stimming on the 25th... ER prob the first week of feb... can't wait to hear about your day tomorrow! Are you going to be sedated?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys:)) I'm starting to get really nervous. I will be completely sedated. I made sure and asked this. I don't think I could keep still knowing what they are doing! He hasn't said a number of follicles but from what they've measured, I'd say around 20-25. He said he expects 12-15 to be mature so I'm happy with that number. All it takes is one :)Click to expand...

Hi, I go tomorrow as well for my ER at my latest ultrasound I had on Monday my follies were measuring between 20-25 as well but,my Doctor didnt say how many she expected to get. I still dont know if I will have a day 3 or day 5 transfer!

I hope everything goes well for you tomorrow...babydust to you!


----------



## Mells54

Baby, awesome numbers! I hope for a fraction of that.

Lines and Kay, good luck tomorrow. Let us know how it goes.

REL, I went Mon, and then starting Wed everyday until ER. Didn't do bw everyday, but an us.

Hi to everyone else...AQ, pcct, etc...


----------



## Peachy1584

I am on bcp also. I take my last one on Sat. Todays shot went better than yesterdays so I'm feeling a little more hopeful about stimming. My baseline appt is the 24th and I start follistim and menopur then. My estimated ER is Feb 6 although she said it could be a day or 2 earlier or later depends on my response. I will be doing PIO injections and hubby got to stick me at injection training and we'll have to work on that with an orange. I'm still pissy the nurse didn't have one for him to practice on first. I go back and forth between really excited and really scared it won't work. Have you decided what you will do for progesterone? I was on the fence for a long while and I hope I made the right choice.


----------



## cali_kt

Baby- Great news! Crossing my fingers for growing embies for me and you! :thumbup:

Line- Good luck tomorrow!

Rel- Glad you HSG went well!

AFM- Had my ER today. I had 41 eggs. :bodyb: I have had to take pain killers. I'm in more pain with the ER than my laparoscopy. I am quite worried about OHHS and am drinking loads of gatorade and protein diet. I really don't want my cycle cancelled but atleast I got a bunch of eggs so that I could do a FET if needed. I would hate to do another fresh. The embryologist called and said out of the 41, 37 were mature and survived ICSI. 25 of those were perfect. The others had varioceles, discoloration and some fragments in the outer shell (something like that). They will call with the fertilization report tomorrow. Until then I have a heating pad on and amtaking pain killers. Wish I didn't hurt this bad


----------



## Peachy1584

Cali- So happy for your egg count grow grow grow! Fingers crossed you feel better soon and have a smooth transfer!


----------



## scerena

*cali* amazing news :happydance: I am really sorry that you're in pain though :hugs: I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Cali that's amazing!! Wow

Just called to c how my embryos r doing 13 out 14 r still growing strong fingers crossed for us ladies I feel like this is gona b a lucky thread xx


----------



## wannabemomma

wow! Everyone on here is getting a great amount of eggs!! This is a lucky thread!! congrats to all of you who are well on your way! I just got back from the docs. They said Sunday or Monday will be my retrieval. I go back Friday :thumbup:

:dust::dust: to everyone and especially to those PUPO!!!!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals!:flower: i c lots of healthy eggs in the thread! nice n congo to all:thumbup:
i had my first stimm inj today , i had headache n nausea! is it normal ? did any of u ladies have these with the stimms?
wats the time window i have with the stimm inj? my FS told me to take it in and around half n hour window period!
was expecting big needles today, i was surprised that it was a subcutaneous needle! but no complains there!:happydance:
i have an ultrasound this sat, to c how i m responding! fingers crossed.
baby dust to all:dust:


----------



## LinemansWife

I had ER today. Wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I was completely asleep through all of it. He retrieved 16 eggs and said they all looked good and the lining looked good as well. Hoping to hear back from them this afternoon to see how many fertilized with icsi. 

Sanumolu- I had headaches with mine pretty bad but no nausea. My injections were all within about a 5 minute window but I'm very OCD. Good luck!! And I hope the headaches/nausea goes away!


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> Hey ladies...I have a question. Tomorrow I go for my egg retreival and was wondering if you find out before you go how many they were able to retreive or do you normally wait until later in the day to call you? This is my first IVF cycle so im really excited and nervous about everything!!

They didn't tell me, but they told my husband as soon as he finished when they wheeled me back in recovery.


----------



## Rosie06

wow great number of eggs on here already!!!


well just had my first buserelin injection let get this show on the road! 

good luck to all those wating on fertilisation results!!! x


----------



## pcct

Hey well done to all theses that have had ec great numbers :)
Yay on ur first dr injection Rosie :dance: am on buseerlin too but in nasal spary form. What is the injection one like?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Hey well done to all theses that have had ec great numbers :)
> Yay on ur first dr injection Rosie :dance: am on buseerlin too but in nasal spary form. What is the injection one like?

didnt realise they did nasal spray, injections are totally fine i didnt even feel it (hubby does them i couldnt bring myself to do it!) hubby said right your done lol still cant believe were doing it again! x


----------



## africaqueen

Cali - OMG!!!!!! Cannot believe the amount of eggs you got! they without doubt got your AMH result mixed up with someone elses for sure. I would get them to look into it. Congrats on getting so many eggs and i hope your OHSS doesnt get any worse. Rest up and let your lil embies grow  x

Babyhope- wowee 13 embies is fab! lots of luck for ET x

Momma- Lots of luck for EC! Not long now x

Sanumolu - lots of luck for your scan x

Line- Fab number of eggs! hope you get lots of embies x

Rosie- Ooh all systems go again eh! best of luck x

Pcct- how are u doing? x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am sooo eager to get started again now! really raring to go and feeling very optimistic! feel this will be 3rd time lucky for me! hoping an praying im right xxx


----------



## pcct

didnt realise they did nasal spray said:

> Yeah it's called suprecur buserlin - I don't think I could bring my self to do them my self am scared of needles never mind doing them to my self :haha:
> What clinic are you with? have u done ivf cycle before?


----------



## pcct

Hi AQ am doing good thanks - am raring to go too :dance: I just feel like its going in slow now :(


----------



## LPEAR

Ladies I need your help! My EC is booked for 8.30am on Friday and was meant to take my trigger at 8.30pm tonight but took it at 9.20pm. Do you think this is going to be a problem if I still have EC at 8.30?

Will update properly later, am in a panic at the mo!


----------



## pcct

Do u have an emerg mobile number for ur clinic if u do then u should ring them ASAP - as far as I now the shot should be took at the exact time giving


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- As far as i am aware the timing is exact between trigger and EC (they were very strict with when i took my triggers on our cycles) but maybe it wont make a huge difference. I would let the clinic know in the morning and they may pencil you in for a hr later or they may say its fine, so stay calm and dont panic. Either way you will be fine xxx


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> didnt realise they did nasal spray said:
> 
> Yeah it's called suprecur buserlin - I don't think I could bring my self to do them my self am scared of needles never mind doing them to my self :haha:
> What clinic are you with? have u done ivf cycle before?
> 
> we didnt even get an option it was always imjections thank goodness hubby is willing to do them becaise no way on earth i would be able too i take my hat off to all those who do it themselves!
> 
> yeah ive had ivf back in 2010 when we got lucky and have our DDClick to expand...


----------



## pcct

No I didn't have a option either just taken what I get lol - am sure I have spoke to u on another thread actually I can remember u taken ur dd to one of ur appts :)


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- With our 1st cycle my best friend Jane(god rest her soul) did all my jabs as she was diabetic and used of injecting herself and the mere thought of injecting myself made me feel ill, but with our 2nd cycle, Jane was in Hospital by that stage with her illness getting worse so i bit the bullet and did all the jabs myself and got so used of it i didnt flinch, so you would surprise yourself if you did your own jabs ;-) x

Pcct- With my 1st cycle it was LP and i was on jabs for DR too. Not heard of many UK clinic using the spray but i know in the states it is more common x


----------



## pcct

Yeah am guna give doing my injections my self - but I do think am getting the pen :dance: 
Ah really AQ I few people didn't even know dr came in a spray - it is exactly the same stuff as the injections just taken differently :) just spray in one nostril 4 times a day waking hours - so am going to do mine 10am 2pm 6pm 10pm what do you all think?


----------



## africaqueen

Yes those timings sound well worked out Pcct 
Im glad i had the jabs as only 1 per day cos my memory is bad enough! lol xxx


----------



## pcct

Haha my memory is rubbish too so every 4 hrs I will remember as I'll be doing that for about 1 month - oh forgot to ask did anyone watch saving face tonight on 4?


----------



## LinemansWife

Just heard back from the dr and 15 out of 16 eggs were mature. 9 fertilized with icsi. Can't wait to hear back tomorrow!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lineman - wow that is wonderful!

cali - wow awesome numbers. Please let us know how you are feeling!

afm - It seems I will be on the sidelines watching all of you wonderful ladies get your BFP's. Me and DH have decided to wait till April for our IVF cycle. It is a mutual decision for many reasons but mostly we just both felt a bit rushed and being that we will have to travel to have IVF, it gives us more time to save $$ and organize our time away. On the up side, I am going to stalk all of you fab ladies and watch you all get your BFP's. I know it will be an inspiration for when I am going through it!


----------



## sanumolu

hi ttcbaby
are u palnnin to travel to do ivf? wer r u goin to? in states or some other country?
will love to hear from u n all the updates !


----------



## babyhope2011

Wow linemans great number of eggs grow grow grow

ATM my13 r still going strong day 3 2day I've got to ring 2morro for a time to go in on sat

This tread is getting exciting 

Good luck to er & et & pupo
X


----------



## LPEAR

scerena said:


> *lpear* not sure when I will be down reggin as of yet- hopefully within the next few weeks...
> Oh yes forgot you're at the same clinic as me! How are you finding it there???
> The journey must be a nightmare bless you :(

Exciting stuff! I found that once it was a few weeks away the time flew by. I almost felt like I could wait a bit longer (but wouldn't want to!). 

They have been brilliant, the only thing I have found annoying is twice I had to order some more drugs and you have to order by 3pm to have them delivered the next day. Both times I had to chase the hospital to fax the order to the drug company. I was getting so panicky as I needed them for the next day. The last time (Monday), the drug company finally called me at 2.58pm! I found that very stressful. But as we are paying privately we didn't want to over order on drugs so that's why we ended up ordering more twice. 
I love the nurse Jane, she is brilliant!
Journey hasn't been too horrendous apart from when I get to the A33 (I think), once I'm off the motorway. I was half an hour late one day, I phoned them at 8.30 to say I'd be there in 10 minutes, and half an hour later I arrived!!


----------



## LPEAR

Sanu - I had headaches the first few days of stimms, even as soon as a few minutes after the injection. I was told that the window was within an hour each day. 

pcct and AQ - thanks for the advice yesterday. I called the hospital this morning re the late injection and they were unable to reschedule me as they have others having EC then but she said not to worry. After a bit of googling I found that some clinics do EC 34 or 35 hours after trigger. I'm still very annoyed with myself. DH and I have been so good with all of the injections and everything, and then we mess this one up. 

LinemansWife - yay for the 9 eggs!

Ttcbaby - it's good that you are not rushing into the ivf, you will have a few months breather and you can get everything prepared so you have the best chance. 

babyhope - excellent news that your embies are still going strong. So that means they are going to blastocysts right?

Hi to everyone else, finding it difficult to keep up with everything!!!

AFM - I have my egg collection tomorrow at 8.30am. I am pretty worried as heavy snow is forecast for the morning. It has literally just started snowing here which wasn't forecast yet. We are going to leave very early. I just hope all the doctors and nurses and embryologists can get there ok. I asked the nurse previously what would happen in the event of snow and she said that most of the staff live either really near, or right by the coast and they don't get snow. 

I have the day off today hence am able to have a bit more time to reply to posts! I am just chilling out. My belly is so bloated and I have so much pressure when I sit down and move around. Not surprising really. I am having mild IVF so basically they use less drugs and hope to produce less eggs, but good quality. My consultant told me they hope to get 8 from me. But I have 26 follicles in total and probably around 10 that will be mature enough. But we will see tomorrow. I am off to acupuncture tonight then will come home and go straight to bed for a very early start tomorrow. Just dreading opening the curtains to see a huge amount of snow.


----------



## LPEAR

Forgot to ask, does anyone know if you can wear contact lenses during egg collection?


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR said:


> Forgot to ask, does anyone know if you can wear contact lenses during egg collection?

They won't at my clinic. They asked several times if I had them.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sanu - I live in the Bahamas so I have to travel somewhere to do IVF. I have currently used a place in Miami for my IUI's but they are very expensive. I am looking at using them for IVF but also got refered by some ladies on BnB to a place in Syracuse New York, which is significantly cheaper. My problem is that their statistics are lower than the place in Miami. So right now I am trying to make a decision.


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone glad everything is going well for u all :)

Afm - I woke this morning feeling really crampy and thought the witch is hanging around but then part of me thought na it's all in my head - anyway gets to work I started feeling really crampy again and she is finally here :wohoo: so I start dr tomorrow morning! Am soooo excited :)


----------



## pcct

Wow ttc I would love to stay in the Bahamas :shock:


----------



## LPEAR

Excellent pcct, let's get this show on the road!


----------



## ttcbaby117

PCCT - awesome you get to start your cycle....yeah it is a beautiful place but the lack of healthcare if always a problem. There are no fertility clinics here so I have to travel to get treatment.


----------



## sanumolu

lpear: thanks sweets! i did have a bit of a headache today but nothin major! but i think i m having mood swings! fought with hubby:dohh:, not something that's gud around this time! n m desperate n depressed:cry:

ttcbaby: oh k thats nice! bahamas wow! but its really expensive there in usa rite? here in india the whole ivf cycle along with the medicines will cost around 4000$ so i think this is much more cheaper. the clinic i go to have a very gud success rate too!:happydance:

pcct: yay.... happy for you! come along gal! wen is ur tentative ER date? :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) not sure on any other dates yet think I'll find it out once I got for baseline scan :)


----------



## sanumolu

i think v should be around the same time pcct! its my second day on stimm! 
pcct i need to talk to some1 i guess, m goin crazy......


----------



## pcct

Aw really :) how good is that :) am hear to talk when u are thru pm or here and am sure all the other girls in here are too we r all here to support each other and this is a really good thread to be on :hugs: 

When are you booked in for ec and transfer?


----------



## sanumolu

ER around 28-29th And ET around 30-31!
i m in such a big trouble with my huby! i feel awful! i really dont knw wat to do esp m so loaded emotionaly too


----------



## pcct

Aw not long for u now :) 
Why do u feel awful ? U will be very emotional just now with the drugs ect :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sanu I have heard about iVF in India...it just seems so far away for me to go....by the time we spend all the $$ on traveling, hotel, etc. Then I would assume it woudl be right around the 12k mark which is what it looks like I am paying now.


----------



## pcct

Ttc have u thought bout coming to the uk for ur ivf?


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I have never looked into it over there. I am not sure of the cost or anything. I do have family in England whom I could stay with, but again it is just so far away. Do you have any information where I could read about it?


----------



## pcct

Aw that is great then maybe you should consider uk for treatment :) if u go onto fertility friend forum there is diff areas within the uk you could read about there are loads of good clinic in England such as lwh or crm London ect all there info in all on fertility friend :)


----------



## LinemansWife

$4000 for an ivf cycle?! Wow! My insurance doesn't cover anything so it's costing us over $15,000. It's outrageous, but what else can you do?


----------



## wannabemomma

LinemansWife said:


> $4000 for an ivf cycle?! Wow! My insurance doesn't cover anything so it's costing us over $15,000. It's outrageous, but what else can you do?

I am with you Linemanswife! Our is costing over 15k as well!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know tell me about it.....my cost is about 12k in miami....but I found a place in NY which with meds is about 6k....I am looking in to them.

PCCT - thank you so much I will check it out!


----------



## africaqueen

Line- Wow that is fab! lots of embies so you should manage to freeze some too  x

Tccbaby- I understand you putting it back as you need to start when it feels right. Stick around and get lots of help and advice ready for when you start  x

babyhope- yaaay for embies going strong! great news x

LPEAR- I am glad they put your mind at rest and wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow! can't wait to hear how you get on x

Pcct- Whoop whoop for af!!! Great news. Good luck with starting DR tomorrow! lets get this show on the road! ;-) x

Hi to Sanu, Rosie, and all the gang x


----------



## Kay0610

I had my egg retreival yesterday and they only got 8 eggs. My doctor called me this morning that out of those 8 only 5 of them have matured and are in "good condition" as she called it. She also said depending on how they look my transfer will either be saturday or monday. I will be happy as long as I have atlest 2 to put back in me. Also, I really hope my transfer is saturday because I dont wanna wait until Monday :)


----------



## pcct

That's great news Kay as they say it only take one :) 
Thanks AQ am so excited :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> I had my egg retreival yesterday and they only got 8 eggs. My doctor called me this morning that out of those 8 only 5 of them have matured and are in "good condition" as she called it. She also said depending on how they look my transfer will either be saturday or monday. I will be happy as long as I have atlest 2 to put back in me. Also, I really hope my transfer is saturday because I dont wanna wait until Monday :)

We're on the same schedule! I had my retrieval yesterday and trasfer either Saturday or Monday. Keep us posted on how your babies are doing :)


----------



## africaqueen

Kay, 8 eggs and 5 embies is GREAT! Last cycle i got 6 eggs and only 1 embie so your doing really well. Best of luck with the next few days and for transfer xxx


----------



## Flowermal

pcct said:


> Hey everyone glad everything is going well for u all :)
> 
> Afm - I woke this morning feeling really crampy and thought the witch is hanging around but then part of me thought na it's all in my head - anyway gets to work I started feeling really crampy again and she is finally here :wohoo: so I start dr tomorrow morning! Am soooo excited :)

Fabulous! U get to start ur cycle! That's awesome :happydance:


----------



## sanumolu

Pcct: I knw m so excited as the days goes by! I really cant wait! I think I was too emotional yest should be cos of the drugs n all! But after a gud long sleep m feeling much better.:thumbup:

Ttcbaby: ya I agree with the you the travelin is just too much its 24 hr flight time. There are couples who come here, wat they do is they take up a project here , if their company provides it for a year o so! N then they can work from here, the accommodation is also provided by the company, so these couples do benefit. We just gave advance for a flat, so its not completed too! Otherwise my home is always open to u incase u want to come here.:hugs:

Linemanswife: ya its just 4k here. But as ttcbaby have correctly told wen you do the calculation it will come around 12k including travel n all! And all the best for your ET.

Kay: congrats dear. 5 is a gud number, fingers crossed for your ET:happydance:

hi to aq, cali, rosie and all the others:flower:


----------



## pcct

Glad it feeling so much better today sanu :hugs: how many more days do u have left of stimms? 

Lpear - lots of luck for ec today :) 
Flower- thanks am so exicted to am now starting and already I feel like all the waiting I have done only felt like yesterday :shock: now it's here! 
Hi to everyone else hope u r all ok 
Wishing all the ladies with ec and waiting for et lots of luck


----------



## LPEAR

EC complete! We got 11 eggs so that's good, they were aiming for 8 with mild ivf. And they don't need ICSI either so that's saved us £1000! They'll let us know tomorrow how many have fertilized.

Hi to everyone.

Going to chill out now.


----------



## pcct

Great news :) enjoy resting :)


----------



## LinemansWife

That's great LPEAR!!

I just heard back from the dr. Yesterday they told me only 9 of 15 fertilized with icsi but when they called today they said 13 fertilized. We just had some slow ones :)
I feel much better with these numbers!


----------



## pcct

Aw line that is excellent news I bet u r so happy :)


----------



## sanumolu

pcct: this is my 3rd day. i vil have a scan tomo to c how things are goin! will update you on that soon! so my guess is another 8 days!


----------



## BabyD225

So excited for everyone!! 

Linemans- that's awesome that more fertilized than you originally thought.. the best news to get I'm sure..

Sanu- how are you feeling on the stims? 

are symptoms immediate after first injection- or do certain meds result in diff side effects? 

My DH surprised me with a trip to Disney- so we leave for Orlando tonight. So excited and much needed weekend to clear my head! Stims start next week for me.. anxious to get it going!


----------



## sanumolu

baby: m ok , i can take it! i d have head ache but other than that m ok! i think i do have mood swings , i dont knw wh its the other bad news that was thrown at me or just mood swings! c wat i m sayin? m so indecisive:dohh:
anyways u enjoy your time in disney land k, giv my huggs to mickey n minnie! realx:flower:


----------



## Mells54

Lineman, awesome news to have more than expected originally. All it takes is one!!!

LPear, good number of eggs, so excited for a good fert report.

Hi to all the ladies today!


----------



## pcct

Have a fab time away baby :) 
Sanu the next 8 days will fly by for u am already trying to count down the days to when am off this nasal spary and am only day 1 :haha:


----------



## scerena

*lpear* fab news :) enjoy your resting can't wait to hear how many fertilised :)

*linemanswife* great news about your fertilised eggs sending you tons of :dust:

*babyD* have a lovely trip :) enjoy :)

*sanu*good luck :) I loved swimming in my previous cycles (not IVF) but used Stims :) weird I know :haha:

*mells*how are you???

*pcct*how was your first nasal spray???

:hi: to everyone else sorry for no personal messages I have only read the last page!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sanu - thank you so much for the offer...that is so wonderful of you. 8 days to go...Im cheering you on hun!

These ER reports sound awesome....good job ladies on making these eggs!


----------



## Rosie06

wow theres some great numbe of eggs in this thread now!

kay thats still a great numner of eggs just remember its quality not quantity and it only takes one!

AQ hope your doing ok hun

PCCT hows the spray been going? do you know how many days you will be on them for, im expectiong to be doing jabs for around 13-15 days last time it was 15 days.

not sure if i said before but when we went for our appt i asked the nurse when you actually pay as weve not had a bill through so was a bit concerened she said you should of ppaid normally before you start so i rang the woman who deals with it, anyway we wernt even on her computer system :O wish i hdant rang now could of saved some money! lol anyway she took details and said she would post it that day well i got the bill today she posted it yesterday and it says to pay by tomorrow now she only works a monday or a thursday im just hoping they dont add any charges on surely they wouldnt would they with it not been our fault? x


----------



## pcct

Hey Rosie aw that's pants about the payment! 
Spray has been going ok - had first one at 10 come 12.30 i started feeling really tired and dippy now tonight av been feeling sick ect - only thing I don't like is it going in the back of my throat yuck lol - am so tired and just waiting till 10 for t last sniff then get some sleep :)


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Hey Rosie aw that's pants about the payment!
> Spray has been going ok - had first one at 10 come 12.30 i started feeling really tired and dippy now tonight av been feeling sick ect - only thing I don't like is it going in the back of my throat yuck lol - am so tired and just waiting till 10 for t last sniff then get some sleep :)

i can totally understand not liking the taste at the back of yoiur throat im the same with the one im meant to use for my hayfever i only use it if desperate!!
how long will you be on them for? 

last time the buserlin gave me hot flushes had none so far could do with them at the minute with how cold it is lol must admit ive been shattered all day today and was thinking is it side effect or just me :/ x


----------



## pcct

It's not nice at all lol - haha yeah it's so cold I hope I skip the hot flushes lol
I thought as well maybe it was just me but read that with ir going into ur nose it's going straight into the main vessels and I have never felt like this before :dohh:


----------



## klemoncake

Hi to everyone!! Well done to all you egg collectors- you are all doing so well. 

Bad news for me... After a scary journey in the snow where we got stuck and had to push the car up a hill, and a forty min journey took 5 hrs...

Had my 2nd scan and oestradiol today. 2nd scan has shown fluid in the endometrium.... got another scan mon but, they basically said IF they egg collect, which they may not still now, they will likely have to freeze and put back in after a few cycles once the fluid has gone..if it goes.. they dont know why its there even. 
Have been crying all day in bed. Am absolutely gutted. and the clinic dont refund so thats £5000 down the drain.... Begged them to scan again tomo, but dont really know what im hoping for now... sorry to drag the group down.


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- 11 eggs is fab! well done. Good you dont need ICSI too as saves you some cash. How do they know this soon that you don't need ICSI? due to the amount of eggs? x

Line- 9 embies was amazing anyway but good you got even more. Iv only ever had 1 embie each cycle so 9 embies is amazing to me x

Sanu- Good luck for your scan tomorrow x

BabyD- Ooh lucky girl! enjoy your wkend in Disney! i love Disney but only been to the one in Paris x

Rosie- Ahh bummer about the payment! bet you wish you had never asked now! lol. Hope the same mistake is made for us! lmao x

Pcct- Glad that the nasal spray is going ok for you and hope side effects are minimal x

Klemoncake- I know its sooo easy to be dragged down with things going wrong in a IVF cycle but please stay positive. You dont know for sure if the fluid will still be there by the time EC comes around and IF it is and they cant transfer straight away, they will freeze your embies for when there is no OHSS risk so it wont be £5000 down the drain, just could take longer than you thought but you will get there. x

Hi to all you other ladies xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

klemon - so sorry hun...if they wont refund...will they credit those funds towards a fet?


----------



## pcct

Klemon - so sorry to hear ur news :hugs: like the other ladies say things might be diff come ur next scan.


----------



## Mells54

Klemon, hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## babyhope2011

Klemon sorry to hear that,I'm sure all will b ok

Glad to c every1 is doing great

I had et 2day I'm officially pupo with twins, I had to beg & plead to put 2 in, got a top grade blasto & early blasto, got to call them mon to c if we had any frozen got 9 still growing but she didn't seem to enthusiastic about them, really hope we get sum frozen.

Good luck every1 
Xx


----------



## pcct

Hey baby congrats being pupo with twins :dance: and well done getting 2 transfered :) what are ur resting plans?


----------



## LPEAR

AQ - They looked at the sperm there and then and there was a good quantity so they felt there was no need for ICSI, so pleased!

Babyhope - wahoo! 2 embies on board. Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Klemon - I am so sorry to hear about that. You poor thing. I really hope everything works out for you. 

AFM - I called the embryologist this morning and 9 out of the 11 have fertilized! They will call me on Monday morning to let me know if I will be going in that day, or Wednesday for the transfer. I am really hoping we get to blastocyst stage and we have some left over to freeze! Not asking for too much hey!
She originally said they would call me before 9, but DH has to leave home at 7.15 to get to London for work. If we have to go in that day he'd have to travel from London to Southampton which is rather a long way! So they said they'd try to get another embryologist who starts mega early to call me at about 7. The snow is really bad here so we'd need to leave about 3 hours to get there.


----------



## africaqueen

Babyhope- Congrats on being pupo with twins! when is your OTD, so i can add it to 1st page?  x

LPEAR- Great news your hubbies swimmers were strong enough for IVF and 9 embies is AMAZING! Bet your so relieved! x

Hi to all the gang! i am off out with dh to our friend's house for a chinese and some wine and my 3mth old god daughter will be there too so lots of cuddles!  have a good wkend ladies xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

That's awesome babyhope!!! My transfer is Monday :)


----------



## LiKo

Hi Ladies, I have been following your group for a little while and finally decided to bite the bullet and join up :happydance:

I am totally new to this forum caper, as I am to fertility treatment.

So, a bit about me and our situation:

My fiance and I live in the north of Australia. I am 36, and he is a young buck of 28 :blush:

I fell preg the first time we, ummm, had ic, even though we thought we hadn't actually properly 'done it', we just got carried away with ourselves when we were trying not to! Unfortunately that preg ended with a missed mc after approx 8 weeks. A year later in 2009, after ttc for a few months, we stopped trying, and of course 2 months later I fell pregnant again. We now have a beautiful 2.5 yr old daughter.

A year ago, dh gave us the go ahead to start ttc #2 - YAY! I was positive I would fall preg straight away. Not to be. After several months of not even a hint of success, and women falling preg around me like you wouldn't believe, we went off to get tested. As it turned out, I had a great egg reserve, but dh had morphology <1%. 

TTC is so very stressful. I did everything under the sun - basal temp, ovulation kits, chinese herbs, acupuncture, cm. It was taking a toll on my mental health month after month, and not doing anything great for our relationship. Our Dr in Darwin gave us 3 more months to try naturally before considering assisted fertility using ICSI. She gave us an approx 50% chance of success using ICSI.

I didn't fall preg, so I went on the pill in late Nov for about a month and a half to get my cycle to start when they wanted it to (in Darwin this clinic gets all the girls to cycle at the same time).

Here is a rundown so far:
*Day 1*: 10th Jan (even though af started 8th Jan)
*Day 2*: Start stimming: Puregon 150 IU in belly b/w 7 and 9 pm
*Day 6*: Blood test + start Orgalutran 250mg
*Day 9*: Blood test + scan. (I had 12 follies on the right and 11 on the left). The largest was about 19 x 14 I think, and the smallest ones were 10 x12. My Dr actually gave me a pad and pen and got me to write the measurements as she scanned. Saves on staff I guess, but it was great to be involved and know exactly what was going on! I was told to have my last Puregon and Orgalutran shots that night as I was responding well to the drugs.
*Day 10 (last night): *Trigger injection at 8.20pm
*Day 12*: So I am scheduled for my ec tomorrow morning at 8.20am.....can't wait!

The symptoms I have been experiencing is bloating, and it hurts when I walk (down my sides), and then it hurts at first when I sit down.

Thankfully, my moods seem to have settled since taking the hormones. I actually feel more emotionally stable and less teary!

The most interesting and humourous side effect for me is that my sense of smell for good looking men has increased!! I can smell them a mile off, and boy do some of them smell good. I am finding men that I wouldn't ordinarily find attractive, very appealing! (As well as dh of course!). I think my breeding instinct is getting out of control on all of these drugs!!

I thought that I would be able to do the injections myself, but couldn't so dh has been a real sport and has done a great job of them. 

It's interesting to read the differences between the protocols, drugs, scheduling etc in different countries. I am amazed at how much it costs in some places. For us, the total cost of this 1st cycle of ICSI costs $7,500. That is the full amount (minus a few of the initial appt costs). It also covers the drugs, which the clinic organises and gives to you. As we paid the full amount, in 4-5 working days we will get a rebate paid into our bank account, so that the final out of pocket cost to us will be approx $2,700. We have a pretty great health system in Australia.

It's funny to read that some of you ladies are concerned about the snow around this time and how it may effect your cycles. I am at the opposite end and was concerned to hear that a tropical cyclone is brewing off the coast!

Well, it was nice to finally introduce myself after having followed all of your journeys for the last week or so. Good luck to everyone!! xx :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

LiKo- Welcome and best of luck with EC tomorrow! let us know how you get on xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck tomorrow LiKo. Cant wait to hear how things go! And yes, it is very interesting to learn the different protocols and such in different countries.


----------



## Flowermal

Good luck Liko :)


----------



## sanumolu

pcct: ya i knw... here there is no nasal spray option just more injections but m k! started feelin a bit stretchy on my left side lower abdomen and sometimes on my right side:winkwink:

Rosie: I hope they can adjust the payment schedule for u as it was in the first place their mistake! I admire u for your honesty!:flower:

Klemoncake: hi stay positive! They fluid mite go off by the next scan! Cant really say rite! N anyways we all are here for you hun! Will keep u in ma prayers! Fingers crossed! Hang in there !:hugs:

Babyhope: congrats dear! Pupo with twins great!:hugs:

Lpear:all the best for your ET! Good to hear you just had to go for ivf n not icsi! Ours is not yet decided , so Monday after another semen analysis they will let us knw wh its icsi o ivf:hug:
AQ ; enjoy ur time with your god daughter! I find myself very happywen m around babies now a days!:baby:
Linemaswife: all the best for your ET!:hugs:
Liko: welcome to the thread. Glad to meet an ausie! My sister is settled there.This is a great place wer u met lots of gud n understanding ladies who are in the same boat! So v all are here for you! All the best for your EC:hugs:

Gals I just had my scan yest n everything is goin well. there are around 8 follicles growing on my left ovary n 5 in right ovary, FS told that the right ovary is not responding well cos of the endometriosis n not to worry abt it as it was expected. he told he will still be able to gt some out of it! Huby is goin to give a sample on Monday, as a back up so that they can test as well as freeze some of his guys just in case! So Monday will come to knw wh its goin to be a ivf or icsi for us. Fingers crossed:kiss:


----------



## LPEAR

Thanks for all the support ladies.

LiKo - welcome, thanks for sharing your story with us. Good luck for the EC.

Ouchies, I am in a bit of pain in the ovary area at the mo, tmi but it also hurts at the start and end of a wee, has anyone else had this after EC?


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- Glad your scan went well and good luck for tomorrow's appt x

LPEAR- I had no pain at all but we only got 6 eggs at most so maybe that is why. If its painful to pee i would go your GP and get checked out as could be a UTI or a mild infection from EC. Can happen now and again but would soon clear up with antibiotics i would image x


----------



## sanumolu

lpear: i really dont knw! as i have not experienced the procedure! but as far as i have read it do pain a bit n u should be on mild painkillers! cal the clinic nurse n find out ! keeep koool n sleep tight!


----------



## sanumolu

lpear: if u experience burning sensation while urinating then it mite be UTI,so check that give ur nurse a cal! dont take any chances!


----------



## sanumolu

AQ; thanx dear! how r u doing?


----------



## babyhope2011

L pear don't worry I had it quite bad I think it's just where ur ovaries r so big, mine lasted a week x


----------



## pcct

Liko thanks for sharing ur story :) good luck :) 
Sanu glad ur feeling ok -glad ur scan went good :thumbup: 
Hi everyone else :) 
Nothing new to report here am feeling so much bette today - yesterday I had headache from hell! :grr: so much better today , I know the spray is defo working as I started af Thursday and it was complete gone yesterday :shock: I have always been for 5 days so yeah seams like dr is going good :)


----------



## LPEAR

Thanks babyhope, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Jules76

Hi everyone, I'm currently taking buserelin and I'm really struggling with the headaches! Is it true that these subside when you start menopur??? I have my first baseline scan Tuesday! This is my first cycle so I'm feeling really bewildered!!!!! Xx


----------



## Jess1202

Hi Ladies! Would love to join you! I am starting my first IVF cycle in February. Well technically I have already "started" my RE put me on Birth Control ... seems strange to me but OK! lol 

I have to go tomorrow for him to check me to see if I will need a D&C.. again I am not sure why .. guess they will give me the details tomorrow. 

I am so nervous.. We are mostly covered by insurance however the freezing of the embryos and the SA are not covered. That is not to mention what cost the meds will be. Very stressful. I am hoping for sticky beans first try but know that is not necessarily going to happen. We have been trying for 7 years to get pg and I am just ready to get moving on it!


----------



## pcct

Hi Hun yes am on buserlin (nasal spray ) I have had really bad headaches where the whole of your head actually hurts :hugs: hope it get better soon. 
:hi: jess welcome and good luck - I have spoke to a few girls that take bc pill at first I take it u r on short protocol ?


----------



## star7474

Hi girls

I'm still waiting in the 2ww! It's awful, I'm not testing early this time as I don't want to be disappointed if its a negative, but I do have a few symptoms but wonder if its the side effects from the progesterone pressarys so just just got to wait till testing day!

Jules76 - the headaches do go away when you start taking menopur I felt human again lol!

Was meant to test on the 25th but I will test on the 24th as I working all day on 25th & if it did happen to negative I don't think I could face work.

Hope your all ok!


----------



## babyhope2011

Star- wots ur symptoms? I had my et yesterday, nothing yet not even a twinge, last time I woz pregnant I was having cramping, trying not to send myself mad


----------



## star7474

I've literally had cramps since the night of the egg transfer, they haven't eased up one bit just continous dull ache AF cramps, I've had no bleeding, but had very vivid dreams since 4dp5dt, indegestion all today, sore boobs. But then I'm not entirely sure whether these are side effects from the projesterone. 

Due to the snow I haven't been able to get a pregnancy test as I'm relying on my OH to take me places & in one mind I want to test as I've had 2 blasts put in & heard you can get an early BFP but I'm scared and I don't want a negative so I've only really got to wait another 4 days if I can! 

How many embryos did you have put back in baby hope & what day 3dt/5dt?


----------



## Rosie06

Jess1202 said:


> Hi Ladies! Would love to join you! I am starting my first IVF cycle in February. Well technically I have already "started" my RE put me on Birth Control ... seems strange to me but OK! lol
> 
> I have to go tomorrow for him to check me to see if I will need a D&C.. again I am not sure why .. guess they will give me the details tomorrow.
> 
> I am so nervous.. We are mostly covered by insurance however the freezing of the embryos and the SA are not covered. That is not to mention what cost the meds will be. Very stressful. I am hoping for sticky beans first try but know that is not necessarily going to happen. We have been trying for 7 years to get pg and I am just ready to get moving on it!

hiya im alson on pill aswell some clinics do it to give them a better idea for timings etc as in they know exactly when your af should be im on long protocol too

try not to be nervous its really not as bad as you think just take each stage as it comes good luck with your cycle!!!


hi Jules on my assisted cycle a few years ago i suffered with the headaches too once i started the menopur and the buserelin dosage was reduced they did ease off x

babyhope try not to sympton spot easier said than done i know, i had absolutley no symptoms whatsever on my succesfull IVF infact i could of swore i was more pregnant on other months without treatment ha ha! x

good luck star have everything crossed for you x


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi All!! So much excitement going on!! Star all sounds promising if you as me! My ER is tomorrow morning. Nervous :blush: even more nervous for transfer for some reason. I know everyone is different but why do I think this is going to hurt?! maybe.....no pain no gain?

welcome to all those who just joined us!


----------



## star7474

Wannabemomma I had no pain after I woke up after ET just a few cramps which they gave me codeine, I didn't need anymore painkillers after that. Your be fine, be positive! The staff will really look after you x


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- I am not too bad thanks. Just patiently waiting to get started again  only 11 days until my lap now so ball will soon be rolling x

Pcct- Glad DR is going well for you. You will be stimming before you know it x

Jess- Welcome and best of luck with your cycle. You will get tons of support here x

Star- Aww the 2ww is so awful isnt it! the pessaries don't help matters either, the way they play with our minds :-( not long now and you may have that BFP ;-) x

Jules- I had a few very mild headaches whilst DR with 1st cycle but nothing major. I found drinking plenty of fluids helped and once i started stimms, the headaches went x

Momma- Good luck for EC tomorrow and i honestly had no pain as slept right through it with the sleepy juice and no pain when i woke. You will be fine x

Hi Rosie, lovetoeatcake, Klemoncake and all the gang xxx


----------



## sanumolu

Jess: welcome hun! Its common practice to put u on BCP so that they can control your cycle! Nothing to worry abt it. Glad your insurance covers the treatment!
Stay positive:thumbup:

Star: fingers crossed! Let us knw wat happens k!:hugs:

Wanabemomma: all the best for your ER n ET!

Hi glas today is my wedding anniversary! Yapiiiiiieeeee so of to have a great day with huby darling!:happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

I had a lot of catching up to do! Sounds like everyone is doing great. Lots of :dust: to everyone!

We have ET tomorrow. So far all 13 of our embies are doing great:) they said they would show me a picture of the two they are putting in tomorrow so I'm really excited about that. 

When is everyone testing? My clinic set up my beta for 14 days after ER (which is 9 dpt) and I promised myself that I wouldn't test before that. Is this similar to anyone else's?


----------



## LPEAR

Just found out I have ET today! I have two top quality embryos so they don't need to leave them to day 5, the embryologist said it's obvious that these are really good. Eek!

Lineman, my test situation is the same, or I can poas two days later. I don't like the idea of someone calling me to tell me if I'm pregnant or not so I might wait.


----------



## LiKo

Hi everyone. Well an update on me from my EC today. It was done in the Day Surgery Unit at the Private Hospital here in Darwin. I was put under a light General anesthetic. When I came to they told me I had 15 eggs collected, so I'm happy with that. I was feeling pretty uncomfortable after the surgery I must admit, and am still feeling quite sore and bloated. 

A few hours after I got home the clinic informed me that they had inseminated 10 eggs, so I'm looking forward (and pretty nervous) to finding out how many made it though the night. At this stage we are looking at ET on Friday, then a preg test on the 6th Feb. In Oz they only transfer one embryo, unless there is very good reason to transfer two.

Good luck LPEAR and LinemansWife on the ET! :flower:

Welcome Jess:thumbup:

And good luck to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

Hi Ladies, Ive missed a few things so sorry if i miss u off!!
Just wanted to say a MASSIVE thankyou for all your support...and luckily the fluid in my womb is gone!! so random- it may just be because I had a bath they said! Anyway, just had my scan and ER on wed... I have free fluid in my abdomen so they said I basically will get a degree of OHSS..so Im on cabergeline to try and stop it and high protein diet. If I get more than 20 eggs on wed they will still recommend freezing embryos and doing a delayed FET in a few months so I dont get more severe ohss..I had 18 big follies and lots of others today so its touch and go really. 

Star- hope 2ww is going well and your not going too mad!!

Baby- congrats on being PUPO!

wannabe- hoping your ER goes well hun. 

Lpear - are u at Wessex hun? You must have had your ET done as I was having my scan if you are! We saw a man waiting while his lady was downstairs..I wonder if he belongs to you!!! The roads were actually fine getting to S'ton today so hope you didnt have any probs x

welcome to the new ladies and hia to Pcct, AQ and everyone else Ive missed off!! xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck today LPEAR. I'm anxious to see what grade my embryos are today. Sounds like yours are wonderful!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
I'm sorry it has been so long, but I have had been going through a nightmare. As many of you had already had been worried about.. I got severe OHSS. This has been nothing short of hell. I have never felt this horrible in my whole life. I have to go the RE everyday and it is 45 mins away with a very bumpy pass for a mile (and those that have had it can understand how excruciating that is). They gave me Percocet but I could not keep it down because I couldn't eat more than a cracker a day. Throwing up with abdominal pain is crappy. Fri night the pain got so bad and I was having shortness of breath that I went to the ER. I got a breathing treatment and dilaudid. I started crying when it took effect because it was the first time I felt relief and the first time I could take a deep breath. Doc said I had to keep up on pain meds when I got home and use Zofran (anti-nausea) with every dose. Sat morning I went to the RE and they drained a half liter of fluid off. They couldn't get more because it was so high and I started having bleeding issues. It was so uncomfortable. Obviously, this cycle has been canceled. I could not even imagine getting pregnant like this. Yesterday would have been my day 5 transfer. 4 blasts went to freeze. There are a number still left that they are seeing if day 6 makes them grow and see if any additional go to freeze. I always wished and prayed for 4. So I am happy.
As for the next FET... I don't know. We are going to Maui Feb 2-8th. I need a little break. For those of you with experience with OHSS...when did you feel better? My trigger was a week ago yesterday. My doc says I'm through the worst. I am still so bloated. It will get super uncomfortable and then go away in a hour. It comes in waves. I'm supposed to work Thursday night. I just want to get better. I'm sick of feeling like this.


----------



## LinemansWife

Oh no cali!! This was my worst nightmare. I am so sorry you are going through this. I really hope you've experienced the worse and start feeling better ASAP. My prayers are with you, that you recover soon and get those embies in you!!


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- Happy anniversary to you an dh!:wedding: hope u had a lovely day x

Line- That is amazing news! 13 embies! wow:happydance: good luck for transfer tomorrow x

LPEAR- Congrats on being pupo! when is OTD? x

LiKo- Fab news on all those eggs! tons of luck for your lil embies during the nite and i hope tomorrows report goes well x

Klemoncake- I am glad the fluid has gone! hope you get less than 20 eggs so transfer can take place. Lots of luck for wed x

Cali- Ah i am so sorry to hear your in so much discomfort!:hugs: fab news you got 4 frosties though and you will stand a great chance of pregnancy when your better and able to have FET i am sure  i would be demanding answers from the RE though as they led you to believe you had a super low AMH level and this led to stronger meds that over stimulated you so someone needs to be accountable as they clearly got your AMH level wrong. Really hope you feel better soon x

Hi to Pcct, Rosie, Jess, Star, jules, Momma and all the gang xxx


----------



## klemoncake

Oh Cali im so sorry hun. I really dont think you should go to work this week, when my consultant was warning me about it she said up to a month to recover so take it really easy..:hugs::hugs: Really glad youve got 4 fro sties though and maybe even some more coming. My clinic have told me FET is pretty much as good as fresh these days so hold on to that. It really is my worst nightmare and Im praying I dont get it as bad as you, so I can imagine how disappointed you must feel. 

Maui will be a lovely break though xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

Had my transfer today. My clinic grades them on a scale from 1-3 with one being the best and he transferred 2 grade 1 blasts. It is such a strange feeling knowing that I have twins in me right now!! These next 9 days are going to drag!!


----------



## africaqueen

Congrats on being pupo with twins Line! lots of luck. So OTD is on the 30th right?  xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

africaqueen said:


> Congrats on being pupo with twins Line! lots of luck. So OTD is on the 30th right?  xxx

Thanks! Yes, beta on the 30th.


----------



## babyhope2011

Cali- I'm so sorry uve been pain, as u know I've had it severe to its awful to go through, I felt ok after bout a week but took me a few weeks to b totally normally. Bless u just try & relax as much as u can.
Linemans- congrats on being pupo wiv twins, it does feel weird I agree.
Liko- congrats on ec

I phoned clinic today they managed to freeze 3 so I'm chuffed with that.
I don't feel hopeful on this cycle for some reason, wen I think of my last cycle I had loads of symptoms, I've had a couple of very mild twinges, tonight I've got backache but I don't know if its to do with work I've been getting in & out of a car all day. Or period type backache, I'm going out of mind I can't handle this roller coaster anymore x


----------



## LynQ

Hi all, 
Thought I'd chime in for some luck! Just started my next ivf cycle, I'm on the antagonist protocol this time round and still with the Menopur with increased dosage and orgalutran. I heard the orgalutran injections hurt and causesskin reactions. Super nervous this time round due to the previous cycle resulting in epic fail. Hoping to get at lease 1 or 2 good eggs. Fingers crossed!


----------



## LinemansWife

babyhope2011 said:


> I phoned clinic today they managed to freeze 3 so I'm chuffed with that.
> I don't feel hopeful on this cycle for some reason, wen I think of my last cycle I had loads of symptoms, I've had a couple of very mild twinges, tonight I've got backache but I don't know if its to do with work I've been getting in & out of a car all day. Or period type backache, I'm going out of mind I can't handle this roller coaster anymore x

When was your transfer?


----------



## wannabemomma

Cali- I am so sorry to hear this. You take care of yourself lady! We are all thinking about you. AQ is right you need answers from your doc. :hugs:

Linesman- congrats!!! :thumbup:

Liko - I had my ER today as well and also got 15!!! I am feeling pretty good. I actually just went grocery shopping with the hubby but he lifted everything! I'm sure I will be sore tomorrow. Looks like we are cycle buddies!! :hugs:

I am feeling pretty good. Doc says he thinks 8-10 will be injected and we will go from there. I took the whole week off to relax. Hoping Thursday goes as smoothly has today. My clinic does not give you anything for transfers so I will be sober as a jay bird! :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

Babyhope- 3 frosties is fab! yaaay x

LynQ- Wishing you tons of luck! us low AMH ladies needs some positive news x


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, Liko, yeah for 15 eggs. That's a great number.

Linesman, Congrats on PUPO!!!!!

LynQ, welcome. This is a great group of ladies.

Baby, 3 frostiness is great. Also, don't read too much into (easier said than done) each pregnancy is different. Fx for you!

Hi AQ, PCCT, and all the other ladies!!!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Linesman- my transfer woz sat.


----------



## LPEAR

Klemon - soooo pleased to hear the fluid has gone, that is brilliant. I've got a really good recipe for some high protein breakfast muffins, would you like me to pm it to you? They're are so yummy! And easy to make. 
So sweet that you were thinking of me! We are not at Wessex but at Complete Fertility at the Princess Anne in Southampton. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that you don't have more than 20 eggs. 

Cali - I am so sorry to hear that you are having so much of a nightmare. I don't think people realise all the hurdles people have to go through just to get to the point of embryo transfer. Your doctor really does have some explaining to do clearly getting your amh so wrong. We put our trust in these things and it's scary to know that these things do happen. I really hope you start feeling better ASAP! I dread to think how bad you feel. I am so uncomfortable and I only had 11 eggs (26 follicles). 

AQ - OTD is the 1st of Feb, so scared!

Lineman - congrats on having two grade one embies on board! Hope they are nice and snuggly in there!

Wannabemomma and LiKo - congrats on the 15, looking forward to hearing how many fertlized, FXd.

AFM - so had my ET yesterday. They transferred a day 3 9 cell embie that they said was grade one. One of our other embies had stopped growing, and the other 7 were still dividing so they will let me know tomorrow if they can be frozen. They did have a bit of a job getting embie in as my cervix is over to the left! Apparently it's also short on the outside and long on the inside! They even had to put our little embie back in the petri dish and put another sort of catheter tube in, then put the embie back in the little tube thing, and put that tube into the catheter tube. We saw the liquid being squirted right into the uterus, it was amazing! It kinda hurt as I really needed a wee and the sonographer was pushing the scanner on my belly, plus the obvious pain of the catheter being inserted! Plus my ovaries are apparently huge, I'm pretty sore to be honest, when I walk it is painful, and I can't sit up easily. My ovaries are apparently touching in the middle. Anyway, out "little guy" is in, so just have to wait for the beta next Friday. Need to keep busy!

Hi to the newbies and everyone else.


----------



## klemoncake

Hia all! 

Lpear - I would loove ur recipe thanks, am so sick of chicken breast!!! Cant believe how big your ovaries are, take it easy and fx your little embies gets nicely settled in!

wannabe- well done thats a great number and how cute is your DH!! Pleased your feeling so well too. 

LynQ- hi and hope this cycle works out well for you.

Hi to everyone else too xx


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks all for the support! :hugs: Had 2 more blasts frozen on day 6. So total of 6 frozen. Now I just need to feel better!


----------



## Flowermal

Cali, can only imagine what you are going thru.. Hope you get better soon.. do have a nice break :hugs:
I'm actually most nervous of OHSS for the IVF.. Think I can definitely go thru the injections.. Well just waiting for AF to show up to get the ball rolling.. Oh hurry up AF! Never been wanting it so bad before haha


----------



## wannabemomma

Got my call back! 11 made them through the night!


----------



## nobump

Going to consider ICSI at GCRM, going to their open sessions on the 11th Feb, hopefully we will get some good info... can sit around and wait until 2014 and the NHS... DH is going along with me...


----------



## pcct

Hi nobump welcome :) good luck!


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- Hope the 2ww goes ok for you and results in a BFP x

Cali- Great news on another 2 frosties! hope you feel better soon x

Flower- Hope AF shows soon! x

Nobump- Hi and welcome. Tell us about yourself ;-) x

Momma- Great news x

Hi to Pcct, Mells, Rosie, Klemoncake, LynQ, and all the gang xxx


----------



## LiKo

It's nice to have a cycle buddy Wannabemomma. That's great news that 11 made it through the night. Our news was not so positive. Of the 15 eggs that they collected, 10 were suitable for ICSI insemination. I was happy enough with that number, but when the clinic rang me yesterday and told me that only 4 fertilized, I was crushed. Going from 15 to 4 was quite a shock. I had been pretty confident throughout the whole process, but now I'm really worried. I'm really hoping that when the clinic call today to let me know how things are going, the news is a little more positive. I just hope that at least one or two last to transfer day in 2 days time.....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Everything seems to be moving along with you ladies....I am so excited to hear about all of your bfps!

Lineman - how many eggs did they collect?

Cali - I was so worried about you....I figured something was up when I didnt see you on here. I do hope you feel better soon!

Can any of you ladies who managed to improve your egg quality, tell me what you took or what you did? I have 2-3 months to improve my egg quality before my IVF cycle and just wondered if there is anything that you ladies have seen to work for yourselves.


----------



## LinemansWife

LiKo- I had 15 mature collected and when they first called they said only 9 fertilized with icsi. When they called the next day, they said 4 more fertilized later so I had 13. Maybe this will be the case with you. Fingers crossed :thumbup:

Ttcbaby- they collected 16 but only 15 were mature.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lineman - that is wonderful...so you have quite a few to freeze!


----------



## LinemansWife

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lineman - that is wonderful...so you have quite a few to freeze!

Yes, they called today and said they were able to freeze 7. I was amazed!! I would have been happy with one or two.


----------



## wannabemomma

LiKo said:


> It's nice to have a cycle buddy Wannabemomma. That's great news that 11 made it through the night. Our news was not so positive. Of the 15 eggs that they collected, 10 were suitable for ICSI insemination. I was happy enough with that number, but when the clinic rang me yesterday and told me that only 4 fertilized, I was crushed. Going from 15 to 4 was quite a shock. I had been pretty confident throughout the whole process, but now I'm really worried. I'm really hoping that when the clinic call today to let me know how things are going, the news is a little more positive. I just hope that at least one or two last to transfer day in 2 days time.....

Liko - all you need is one to work!! Are you doing a 3 day transfer? I am doing my transfer on Thursday.


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna- Great news on your numbers! Grow little ones...grow!

Liko- Sorry to hear the fert report wasn't the best, but remember you just need one to work! ;)

Line- WOW! That is amazing! So nice to know that you have all those frosties waiting for you whenever you need them.


----------



## sanumolu

hey all! nothin much to report on my side! follicles are growing gud reached around 13 mm on day 6, FS have started me on HMG too... so instead of 2 pricks daily its now 3 pricks. there is slight pain in the lower tummy otherwise i m ok!
great no of embries on the link! thumps up ladies!:thumbup:
hope all are doing gud !:hugs:


----------



## LiKo

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies.

I rang the clinic today, but they don't look at them on day 2. They will be looking at them tomorrow but don't ordinarily let you know how they're doing. I asked if they could call me - for my own peace of mind. Wannabemomma - they are doing on a day 4 transfer, so mine will be on Friday.

LinemansWife - I could only dream of 7 frozen - what a peace of mind :)

So, I start on the progesterone gel tonight, and then the Progynova tablets on Friday morning. I'm a bit blue due to the fact that my other half won't be at the transfer as he's away for work. Seems weird to get impregnated without your partner!

Best wishes to everyone xx


----------



## sanumolu

liko: i can totally understand your situation as my huby will not b there with me either during the transfer, o so it seems, he is travellin to china!:cry: i dont knw wh i m ok with it o no! but the choice is not mine rite!


----------



## BabyD225

Linemans- Happy for you... lots of frosties!!:cold:

Cali- OHSS must be so scary! I'm so sorry you went through this..im terrified for that

Back from Disney... waiting for AF to start stims... trying to read back to see how everyone is! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow lineman that is so awesome!!!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

LiKo- 4 embies is GREAT! ;-) Iv only ever had 1 from each cycle so don't stress x

ttcbaby- I have poor egg quality and low AMH so after MUCH research and chatting to our specialist, i take the following, daily.... 70mg cQ10, 50mg DHEA, 15mg zinc, Folic acid with calcium, 8oomiu of Vitamin E, Royal Jelly, Vitamin C and a pregnacare conception tablet. I have done research into cQ10 and DHEA and it seems they bring great results in women with low ovarian reserve or poor egg quality. I will know in a few mths if it has helped me or not. Really hoping they have as i can rattle im taking so many pills! haha x

Sanu- Yay to follies growing well x

BabyD- Hope you had a nice time at Disney and hope AF arrives asap x


----------



## Rosie06

wow this thread is moving so fast now finding it hard to keep up!

is anyone close to testing yet?

I had last bcp today so now just waiting for AF to show i reckon will be saturday or sunday which means i reckon will be starting stimms prob next thursday friday! injections going well so far no real side effects!

how you getting on pcct have you started stimms yet? 

good luck to those who are getting close to testing!!!!

Africaqueen wow how many pills ha ha youll be rattling! hope your well its not long till your op is it? x


----------



## africaqueen

Yeah Rosie, i am taking a LOT of pills! haha. It will all be worth it if my egg quality improves next cycle tho  my op is on the 31st so not long now. Getting very nervous tbh. Iv had same procedure twice before but as they were emergency surgeries i didnt have time to dwell and this time iv lots of time to panic. I get scared of not waking up or of something bad being discovered. I am trying to calm myself though an be positive. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Yeah Rosie, i am taking a LOT of pills! haha. It will all be worth it if my egg quality improves next cycle tho  my op is on the 31st so not long now. Getting very nervous tbh. Iv had same procedure twice before but as they were emergency surgeries i didnt have time to dwell and this time iv lots of time to panic. I get scared of not waking up or of something bad being discovered. I am trying to calm myself though an be positive. How are you doing? xxx

oh i can totally understand and i would be exactly the same, if i have too much time to think about things i drive myself crazy! hubby goes mad with me!

im not to bad thank you just wanting to get ec and et down with then i know i will relax alot more because after that i know theres nothing that can be done to change the decision (that makes sense in my head by the way ha ha!) weve booked a holiday so ill have something to look forward too and focus on if its negative :)


----------



## pcct

Hi Rosie hi everyone :hi: 
Am all so finding it hard to keep up but I read everyone's up date every day :) 
Am just waiting for my scan date coming thru then I'll start stims once had scan :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Africa - thank you for the list. My dr who is also a naturopath recommended Coq10 to me along with another antioxidant called PQQ. I was also thinking of the royal jelly but am afraid to take it as I am not sure if I am allergic to bees.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- I am like you. I think the result will be what its meant to be as i do believe in fate altho i do hope it deals us a kinder hand this time around! lol x

Pcct- You will soon be stimming! wooohoo x

tccbaby- Anything is worth a go. After 2 failed cycles, the way i see it now is - if it cant harm its worth a try ;-) x


----------



## Kay0610

So I had my ET on Monday and I only had 1 good enough to get transferred and sadly none of my other 4 were good enough to even get frozen :( 

So hopefully this one and only embie takes :)


----------



## Mells54

Hey everyone! Just trying to keep up with all of you and where you are with your cycles. Looking good so far for most!

Got my baseline ultrasound scheduled for 6 Feb. should start stims on 9 Feb. only a couple more weeks. I can't wait for my baseline and see how things are looking.


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi Ladies, can I join?
We are CD6 of IFV / ICSI. Done three injections now and had second blood test this morning, waiting on results to find out what the next step is. 

This process is so scary and exciting at the same time. How is everyone else feeling. 

Would love to chat to anyone around CD6


----------



## SummerWinter

Me: 34, TTC for 14 months, PCOS, and Hypothyroid. CLomid for 6 months, didn't O, so options are IUI or IVF. Since I have PCOS and hypothyroidism I think we may go IVF as the odds are better. I am still trying to decide. I the meantime I need to get my thyroid working again as it has gone oit of whack again which my Fertility Doc says can contribute to problems. Trying to not get discouraged but my best friend and a co worker are now pregnant (first try for both) and I have to struggle. I hope if we do go the expensive IVF route it works on the first try. It's hard to not feel like this will never happen! :growlmad::brat:


----------



## star7474

Hi ladies

Just to let you know I got a :bfp: this morning 10dp5dt. It was a faint line that came up almost immediately, so will do another tomorrow 'my official testing day' but I'll use my own test, the hospital give out the nasty ones with blue lines & I gave no idea what the hcg is in them. I tested neg 7dp5dt so don't get disheartened if you do it early !


----------



## Flowermal

That's fabulous! Congrats Star! 
Washing u and H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

Welcome Lyghtning :)

Welcome summerwinter! Don't worry the ladies here are a wonderful bunch and we're here in this to encourage each other in this journey :)


----------



## klemoncake

Star- what amazing news!! am really happy for you:happydance:

Wannabe- well done on great numbers!

AQ- thats a flippin lot of pills!! Iread about DHEA and vit E too so we both take those.

Welcome to the newbies! and Hia to everyone else.

Had me ER yesterday - 17 eggiest..am very pleased!! Just waiting for my call from the embryologist. 
Definately already got a degree of OHSS- tummy is pretty bloated and a bit sore but Ive just eaten my protein stuff and drank lots so hoping I can still have ET- planning for Sat!!


----------



## pcct

star :dance:
Welcome lyg :)
Welcome summerwinter :)
Klem great number of eggs :) 
Hi to everyone :hi:


----------



## Flowermal

How are you doing pcct? Things going on fine? :flower:


----------



## pcct

Yeah flower :) still down regulating and waiting for my baseline scan appt to be sent out 1 week tomorrow I have been dr for :dohh: this week has dragged :( 
How's thing going for u?


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats star!! That's lovely news :) 
Em xxx


----------



## klemoncake

embryologist just called- of 17, only 7 fertilised, but 4 of those wont make it they said. they found E coli in the petri dish and have isolated the others now. we were using embryogen but now we can't. they are testing dh sperm for it and want to do swabs onme but i had swabs before lap in nov and were all ok. 

once again, i feel like ive gone through all this for nothing. ive got 3 left so im praying they cling on.:cry::cry::cry: has anyone got any suggestions for me?


----------



## wannabemomma

Ahhh contrats Star!!! I had a positive feeling about you!!!

Sorry klemoncake but hey you only need one to work! Stay positive you have 3 that must be strong fighters!

I have my transfer in a few hours. Excited, nervous, scared are all my feelings at once.


----------



## Flowermal

Hey pcct, good that things seem to b moving along even though slow ya?
I'm still waiting for AF to show her face.. Just hope this isn't one of those long cycles.. The longest for me was when AF was almost away for 3 months but that was cos I was really stressed with work and personal matters.. AF is supposedly due tomorrow.. Been having preAF symptoms so hoping she comes soon! :shrug:


----------



## sanumolu

Star: congrats dear! M so happy for you. :happydance:
Klemoncake: take it easy ,after all one is all we need rite? Keep faith n take gud rest.
Pcct: how are u? wen is ur baseline scan?
AQ: take gud rest. Its a lot of pills .
Hi to all the newbies!:flower:
My ER is scheduled for Monday , it is not finalised though! Tomo I have a scan after that the day for ER will be confirmed! M scared! N excited! Huby mite have to go away for a while ! :dohh::hugs:its sort of weird but wat to do! Fingers crossed!
keep well all of u:dust:


----------



## LinemansWife

Yay star!! So happy for you!! When is your ultrasound?


----------



## pcct

Aw flower I hope af is on her way for u so things can get moving ! 
I got my baseline scan appt today it's on the 4th feb :wohoo:


----------



## BabyD225

I had my baseline sono/bloods today.. waiting for inj. instructions..

in the meanwhile... last night I started feeling so sick, feverish and I feel so tired and weak today. I'm definitely sick with something, I'm just hoping it's not the flu.

Has anyone been sick with the flu or a cold during stimming? Can i take anything now? I'm so petrified it's going to get worse and they're going to tell me we can't do my stimming/ET/ER....

HELP!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kay- All it takes is one ;-) congrats on being pupo. When is OTD? x

Mells- You will be stimming before u know it  x

Lyghtning- Welcome and lots of luck with your cycle! it is very hard going and i hope it all goes well for you 1st time around x

Summer- Good luck with whatever route you decide to take x

Star- OMG, Our thread's very 1st BFP!!! HUGE CONGRATS!:happydance::bfp: Happy and healthy 9mths! i shall update our 1st page list with this fab news x

Klemoncake- Im sorry you lost so many embies but the 3 you have must be strong and 3 embies is great! stay positive x

Momma- How did transfer go?? x

Sanu- Good luck with scan tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I quit my job this morning... went into work and was spoken to like a piece of crap once again by a customer and then like crap by a manager so after 2.5yrs there, i finally had the balls to say 'f**k this and i packed my things and walked out! i am still shaking! i normally just take the crap but enough was enough. Now i am searching non stop for another job and concentrating on calming myself for my op next wk. I hope fortune favours the brave cos iv never done anything like this! lol xxx


----------



## pcct

Aww AQ I remember u saying how much u disliked ur job!! So good on u Hun :hugs: hope u find another job soon and one u enjoy and don't get treated like shit! Wish I had ur courage :)


----------



## babyhope2011

Star- Omg congrats that's wonderful, did u have any syptoms? I've got none feel abit periody, boobs arnt swollen or hurt I feel I'm out xx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Pcct. I honestly cant believe it. I actually stood up in a packed call centre and said 'F**k this im going home' and threw my stuff in a bag an walked out! ha. I can't believe i finally grew a pair! lmao. I is not good financially but i was pushed to my limit and at least now i can wake up and not dread the day ahead ;-) x


----------



## pcct

Exactly Hun nownu have done it u will find another job sooner now :)


----------



## BabyD225

OMG Star!! COngrats!!!! yayyy!!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> I had my baseline sono/bloods today.. waiting for inj. instructions..
> 
> in the meanwhile... last night I started feeling so sick, feverish and I feel so tired and weak today. I'm definitely sick with something, I'm just hoping it's not the flu.
> 
> Has anyone been sick with the flu or a cold during stimming? Can i take anything now? I'm so petrified it's going to get worse and they're going to tell me we can't do my stimming/ET/ER....
> 
> HELP!!!

I had a cold during retrieval and transfer. They told me to take Tylenol products but you should definitely ask them. Hope you get to feeling better :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Just got back from my transfer!! Now pupo with twins!! It was so easy I can't believe i worried to much about it! I feel so relieved. Now implant embies inplant !!!! Go for testing 2/7.


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> Just got back from my transfer!! Now pupo with twins!! It was so easy I can't believe i worried to much about it! I feel so relieved. Now implant embies inplant !!!! Go for testing 2/7.

CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO!!!! YAYYYYY! was it 3 day or 5 day?? :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Congrats on being pupo :dance: :dust:


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> Just got back from my transfer!! Now pupo with twins!! It was so easy I can't believe i worried to much about it! I feel so relieved. Now implant embies inplant !!!! Go for testing 2/7.
> 
> CONGRATS ON BEING PUPO!!!! YAYYYYY! was it 3 day or 5 day?? :happydance:Click to expand...

3 day transfer. I am not sure why they would do a 3 or 5 day? They were both 8 cell blasts.


----------



## Peachy1584

Star- Yay what fabulous news :happydance:

Momma- I hope you get the same news soon!

AQ- Good for you it must be so liberating!

BabyD- I hope you feel better soon that has been a fear of mine as well. I had my baseline today and they said I have 8-10 follies on one side and 10-12 on the other so I'm praying a lot of them decide to grow. I start stims on Sat. Did they tell you how many you have? 

I use my phone for all of this and hope I didn't miss any posts but if I did good luck!

Pcct- Wish I could stay as spunky and upbeat as you. Sometimes it's hard to stay positive with all the worry and stress!


----------



## pcct

Hey peach am pretty sure the nerves will start pushing thru in a few weeks! Just trying to keep a pma but not get my hopes up at same time - what actually happens at baseline scan?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Hey peach am pretty sure the nerves will start pushing thru in a few weeks! Just trying to keep a pma but not get my hopes up at same time - what actually happens at baseline scan?

at baseline its just an internal ultrasound they measure endometrium lining to makes sure its thinned and measure and count follies really straight forward

Star wow amazing news you must be :cloud9: x

just waiting for AF to show now for me then just need to phone hospital to get date for baseline x

AQ you must feel so relieved have to take my hat off to you though for doing that it takes balls to do it! you honestly do not need the stress hun, fingers crossed something crops up soon for you though x


----------



## pcct

So while am dr am I grown follicles already??


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> So while am dr am I grown follicles already??

no while your dr your follicles are shrunken and dormant not sure if its different when you have pcos though so last time for instance i had something 14 follies on each side which were all less than 3.5mm so i think your follies are always there depending on were you are in cycle depends on the size of them x


----------



## pcct

Ahh right got ya am just trying to go with the flow and just relax and let my body do its thing with the drugs - think ill add a little list of question for when I have my appt :)


----------



## cali_kt

Kay- Everything crossed for your little embie!! :dust:

Mells- Glad everything is getting going! Good luck with the stims and KUP!

Lyght & Summer- Welcome to the thread! :wave:

Star- Wow!!! :wahoo: I'm so happy for you!! How exciting!

Klemon- I'm sorry to hear the news. :hugs: Praying for your 3!

Wanna- Glad your transfer went well! Sticky vibes coming your way!

Flower- Hope she shows her face soon! :witch:

San- Good luck for your monday ER!

Pcct- Glad you got an appt! It's exciting to get things moved along.

AQ- Cheers to you! I have always wanted to do something as brave as that. Good for you! Hope you have luck with the job search!

AFM- Getting better everyday but still bloated & exhausted. Waiting for AF to show her face and see what's next. Heading to maui next week for some much needed R & R.


----------



## pcct

Glad ur getting a bit better Cali :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for support girls x

Cali- Hope you feel better soon and im sure your break away will do you the world of good x

Momma- yay for being pupo with twins! good luck x

xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Cali - nice to hear from you.. Hope the trip brings you the much needed RnR :hugs:

AQ - wow wish I had ur guts!! Well I've also always been quite stressed with work and this caused my cycles to be wonky lately.. wanted to focus on having a kid so I took a 6-mth break from work kinda sabbatical of sorts.. Very thankful that hubby was really supportive of my decision and wanted me to have all the rest I could during the IVF

Pcct - yay scan will be here before you know it :happydance:

BIG HELLO to the rest of the ladies..:winkwink:


----------



## Lyghtning

Ok, CD7 and just about to do my first Orgalutran injection. Hope its as easy as the Gonal F injections (which I am not finding easy at all by the way)

Had a scan this morning and looks like all is going well so far, early days of course but I'm happy with that for now.

Being new to the thread it would be great to get a little update as to what CD everyone is up to. How about I start the list?

Lyghtning - CD 7 with first cycle of IVF and ICSI


----------



## worriedone

hi.. can i join this group.. i had my 1st round of ivf.. got only 5 eggs out of which only 3 made it to day 3 and 2 were transferred as the the 3rd 1 was not of great quality... i am 9 days post transfer... 5 more days to test


----------



## LiKo

Hi everyone, it has been a few days.....

I made the scientist update me yesterday on how our embies were going on day 3 after the news that only 4 of 10 fertilised. The news was good with 3 x grade 1 embies and one that was lagging. I was happy with that.

Well, I had my transfer today :thumbup: It was day 4, so they transferred a good looking, well compacted Morula. They were going to keep an eye on the other 3 for possibility of freezing.... fingers crossed. It's weird to think I'm PUPO! I just hope he/she sticks around.

Kay - Finger's crossed for you to hang on to yours too!

Hi to all of the new members :hugs:

Star - A huge congratulations on the BFP, that's awesome news, and hopefully a sign of things to come for the rest of us.

Klemon - so sorry to hear about the E coli. There are still 3 left and I'm sure they are the strongest of the strong.

San - How exciting that your ER is not far away!! I hope you get a good number of good quality eggs :flower:

Baby - I hope you feel better soon.... 

AQ - Good on you girl! I so wish I could tell my boss where to go :devil:

Momma (aka cycle buddy) - Now our wait begins... Congrats on being PUPO with twins.Our is only a singleton, which is pretty much the norm in Oz. I have my test on the same day as you, although I won't find out until the next day :dohh:


----------



## LinemansWife

Lyghtning said:


> Being new to the thread it would be great to get a little update as to what CD everyone is up to. How about I start the list?
> 
> Lyghtning - CD 7 with first cycle of IVF and ICSI

I love that idea! I stimmed with menopur and follistim. Triggered with bravelle (?). Had ER on 1/16- 16 eggs retrieved 15 mature. 13 fertilized with icsi. Had 2 grade 1 transferred on day 5. 7 frosties waiting on me. Beta test on 1/30. And this was my first ivf cycle.


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals. went in for the scan , its all gud. the biggest one is 18.6 mm n the smallest is 15.8.... my clinic gives the triggers 36 hrs prior! so tomo around 7.30 pm i will hve my trigger if tomo 's scan is alrite! fingers crossed! cant really belive m closing on the big day!
one question my FS told me to take bed rest till ER n after ET for 15 days! is it the same for all of u ? or is it just for me? m scared!:wacko:


----------



## wannabemomma

LiKo said:


> Hi everyone, it has been a few days.....
> 
> I made the scientist update me yesterday on how our embies were going on day 3 after the news that only 4 of 10 fertilised. The news was good with 3 x grade 1 embies and one that was lagging. I was happy with that.
> 
> Well, I had my transfer today :thumbup: It was day 4, so they transferred a good looking, well compacted Morula. They were going to keep an eye on the other 3 for possibility of freezing.... fingers crossed. It's weird to think I'm PUPO! I just hope he/she sticks around.
> 
> Kay - Finger's crossed for you to hang on to yours too!
> 
> Hi to all of the new members :hugs:
> 
> Star - A huge congratulations on the BFP, that's awesome news, and hopefully a sign of things to come for the rest of us.
> 
> Klemon - so sorry to hear about the E coli. There are still 3 left and I'm sure they are the strongest of the strong.
> 
> San - How exciting that your ER is not far away!! I hope you get a good number of good quality eggs :flower:
> 
> Baby - I hope you feel better soon....
> 
> AQ - Good on you girl! I so wish I could tell my boss where to go :devil:
> 
> Momma (aka cycle buddy) - Now our wait begins... Congrats on being PUPO with twins.Our is only a singleton, which is pretty much the norm in Oz. I have my test on the same day as you, although I won't find out until the next day :dohh:

Liko - yay!! All you need is one!! Let the waiting game begin. Ever since yesterday though I have been in a great mood :) Just knowing we have made it this far!


----------



## wannabemomma

San - Wow that is a lot of down time. My doc said to take it easy but I could return to normal day activities. Yesterday was my transfer and I took the day off work and just watched movies and read my book. However, I have to go back to work on Monday. They want you to be as stress free as possible. If you can do it that is great! :thumbup:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi Worrie- :wave: Welcome to the thread! Sounds like things went well. Crossing fingers for your BFP!

Liko- Glad the transfer went good and hoping your others making to freeze! Congrats on being PUPO!

Lhyt- I'm CD 25. Stimmed with Follistim 375. Trigged with Pregnyl on Jan 13 eve. I had ER on the 15th. Got severe OHSS. Cycle cancelled. 6 waiting for us in the freezer. FET in Feb/March.


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy- at my baseline they just drew bloods, and i had a sono to see that there were no cysts and that my lining looked good. they called me yesterday afternoon to tell me to start stimming tonight. I was told to give 1 vile menopur with 1 cc water- the whole mixing thing confuses me but I'm sure i'll get the hang of it after doing it a few times. Also, they said to start 1 thing of gonal f, (12.5cc). They said to do this tonight and tomorrow night and Sunday morning i go in for more bloods and sono and further instructions. Also my DH has to start Doxycyline Sunday twice a day for 10 days.

Anxious to finally be here... 

So sorry to all for not being more on top of congratulating and catching up.. being sick/going to work sucks... 

i'll update when I can after I start my stims. They said between 7pm -10pm to do it...


----------



## sanumolu

wannabe: i knw ! even i tot it was too much time down! but he says that do help! i dont knw wh he expect any complication with my case, but m sort of worried wen he told to take bed rest! lets c wat happens!:hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Sanu, it normal for the doc to ask you to have bed rest. I live in Asia and here the doc will give 2 weeks of medical leave to rest at home after ET.. So don't worry don't think there's anything to be concerned esp if ur doc says things are good.. Great results on the follies :happydance:


----------



## klemoncake

Hia everyone, really need some help and advice. 

Its rather a long story! So the bug they found, its not e coli but they are culturing it. it was in 2 dishes, the three that survived were in a different dish. of those 3 we have 2 left now as one stopped dividing. 
They have said DH sperm swab is ok but want to do a repeat anyway. their lab swabs have come back negative so far. my vaginal swab is still pending. so they just said to me "we think its come from you or dh". now i had swabs a few months ago which were neg before my lap and have no symptoms of anything. 

et is meant to be tomorrow. A Consultant just called to say they advise not transferring as they do not know where the infection is coming from. When i pushed her and said what if my swabs and dh come back neg, she just brushed me off. 

sooo, do i have them put back tomorrow anyway if they survive ( currently 2 embies one graded 4/4 and other 3/4), or do i go to blasto stage on monday when all swab cultures will be back? they seemed reluctant to do this.... i am very confused!!

all help would be very gratefully received!!!
sorry ive not caught up with everyone else but i will!! congrats to the new pupo ladies and happy 2ww!


----------



## sanumolu

thanks flower! m so thankful to u! wer r u in asia?


----------



## Flowermal

Glad I could help Sanu :) I'm in Singapore


----------



## BabyD225

klemoncake said:


> Hia everyone, really need some help and advice.
> 
> Its rather a long story! So the bug they found, its not e coli but they are culturing it. it was in 2 dishes, the three that survived were in a different dish. of those 3 we have 2 left now as one stopped dividing.
> They have said DH sperm swab is ok but want to do a repeat anyway. their lab swabs have come back negative so far. my vaginal swab is still pending. so they just said to me "we think its come from you or dh". now i had swabs a few months ago which were neg before my lap and have no symptoms of anything.
> 
> et is meant to be tomorrow. A Consultant just called to say they advise not transferring as they do not know where the infection is coming from. When i pushed her and said what if my swabs and dh come back neg, she just brushed me off.
> 
> sooo, do i have them put back tomorrow anyway if they survive ( currently 2 embies one graded 4/4 and other 3/4), or do i go to blasto stage on monday when all swab cultures will be back? they seemed reluctant to do this.... i am very confused!!
> 
> all help would be very gratefully received!!!
> sorry ive not caught up with everyone else but i will!! congrats to the new pupo ladies and happy 2ww!

Did they put you on an antibiotic before the retrieval? Are you asking them what they think it could be? I'm a bit confused..do you even feel sick?. Id hold off on the transfer if some sort of bug would interfere...


----------



## Peachy1584

Klemon- Do you think there is a possibility it is negligence on their part? Perhaps call another clinic to get a different perspective?

Babyd- I am starting the same for Menopur tomorrow in the mornings with the Lupron. She said that one stings so that doesn't make me happy. At night I will be doing the Follistim which is a dial up pen so thank God one will be easy I am sick of dealing with air bubbles. She said average stimming is 10 days so I will keep telling myself that with each day gone. Both my husband and I have to start the Doxycycline on Feb 2nd so I am trying to eat a cup of yogurt a day to prevent a possible yeast infection. I've never had a problem with them and now would be a horrible time to start. My clinic has a website that you can go to called twincitiesbabies.com that has videos of how to give and prepare each medication. It's very helpful if you ever need it.


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> Klemon- Do you think there is a possibility it is negligence on their part? Perhaps call another clinic to get a different perspective?
> 
> Babyd- I am starting the same for Menopur tomorrow in the mornings with the Lupron. She said that one stings so that doesn't make me happy. At night I will be doing the Follistim which is a dial up pen so thank God one will be easy I am sick of dealing with air bubbles. She said average stimming is 10 days so I will keep telling myself that with each day gone. Both my husband and I have to start the Doxycycline on Feb 2nd so I am trying to eat a cup of yogurt a day to prevent a possible yeast infection. I've never had a problem with them and now would be a horrible time to start. My clinic has a website that you can go to called twincitiesbabies.com that has videos of how to give and prepare each medication. It's very helpful if you ever need it.

Thanks so much! I'll def check it out tonight! Air bubbles come out once u hit the vile and squirt extra air out, right? I have to eat yogurt too.. I ALWAYS get a yeast infection every time I take meds.. does that effect the retrieval or transfer? Which one stings? I will definitely let you know how they go tonight.. I'm nervous and anxious... don't know yet if I will do them or if I will have my DH do it....


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- She said the Menopur stings and it's normal so not to worry (I didn't find that comforting) however I've been doing the Lupron injections for over a week now and I never really even feel those. I just always seem to get air bubbles when I suck out the meds so I have to sit and try again and hit the syringe. I know I worry needlessly. She said there are rarely side effects because they're hormones your body produces naturally. I do acupuncture once a week also so I am living a life of needles lol. I really hope all goes well for you. Just think it's like the beginning of the end to another beginning. Lol I may have confused myself I do have the devil of a headache thanks to :witch:


----------



## LPEAR

Klemon - I am so sorry you are having to go through this. My clinic said that if an embryo doesn't make it to blastocyst in the Petri dish then it's unlikely to do that in the body. So I would leave them to see if they go to blasts and then hopefully you will have the results back. 

Hey everyone, will update properly later. X


----------



## africaqueen

Lyghtning- I am waiting to start IVF x3 with ICSI this time, end of March  Need IVF due to losing both tubes with ectopic pregnancies and also its come to light i have a low egg reserve as my AMH is 2.5. If you check out the 1st page of this thread, there is a list of us all and each time someone has a transfer i update with OTD (official test date) so we can know pretty much where we are up to  x

Worried- Welcome and lots of luck! what date is OTD, and i can add you to 1st page if you want?  x

LiKo- Congrats on being pupo! when is OTD, and il update pur 1st page? x

Sanu- Wow that is weird recommending 15 days in bed!?! where do you live? good luck for tomorrow's scan and with trigger tomorrow x

Klemoncake- Wow i have never heard anything like it! obviously if your an dh's results return neg, the bug must of been in the dish before the embies and i would be sueing the clinic if that's the case! With 2 embies i would have day 3 transfer. Sometimes better in than out and if you wait to get to blast, you run a risk of losing one, or both. Best of luck x

Peachy- Menopur really is not that bad at all and never stung me at all with either cycle so don't worry. The meds that did sting a little was the Cetrotide on my 2nd cycle as i was doing a short protocol antagonist cycle, which il be doing again on the next one x

Hi to BabyD, LPEAR, Rosie, pcct, Cali and all the gang x


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- not trying to scare you but menopur really burned me. My nurse told me people's bodies react differently to it but it hurt me. I learned though just to do it fast and get it over with. Hope it's easy for you!


----------



## worriedone

hey africaqueen my testing date is 30th... u can add me to d 1st page:)


----------



## sanumolu

Klemon: sounds like its from their side as they r just brushing u off wen u question them! Plus u both tested neg. I would wait for the results to come to do the transfer as that will be the safer side! What ever it is u n huby have a gud talk n then decide alrite!:flower:

Peachy: the injections are ok dont worry abt them! U will get used to it! I had headache initially but then I was fine with all the pricks. If the air bubble is irritatin u , u can simply just give slight hit on the syringe with ur finger. Tat will bring the air bubbles to the top n then u can change the injector slightly so that the air escapes through the needle.. it always helped me just try it k:thumbup:

AQ: I stay in india! N here the doc normally recommends bed rest it seems. I cleared it with some of the other patients and all of us are told to take rest! Anyways I m not working now so its alrite with me. I tot he was asking only me to take rest so I panicked! He told to pamper myself! :hugs:

hi to all others!:hugs::kiss:


----------



## africaqueen

Worried- Il add you to 1st page now  Good luck! x

Sanu- Ah well that's good that you get to rest and be pampered for 2wks ;-) good luck x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Star- Hope everything is ok? Not seen you around since your BFP? xxx


----------



## LiKo

Just a quick update..... my clinic informed me today that one of my embryos made it to freezing! Very happy with that news, it's just a little bit of extra reassurance in case this one doesn't stick (but of course it will - I hope!) :)


----------



## sanumolu

liko: wow thats nice! 
Aq: m also happy now! but there have been a slight set back, they wont be triggerin me today as there are other younger eggs that will mature by tomo... so they are plannin to trigger it tomo! that way will have a better count of matured eggs! so my ER is goin to be on tuesday!


----------



## africaqueen

LiKo- Great news you have a frostie as a plan B if required! yaaay x

Sanu- ooh not long now! good they are giving you the chance to get more follies before trigger x


----------



## sanumolu

ya i knw.... but i m feelin all achey n bloated AQ! how are you holdin up?


----------



## africaqueen

Aww you will soon be at EC and the symptoms will start to go Sanu 
I am not too bad thanks. Just doing a job search online and then im going to see my Dad  xxx


----------



## sanumolu

wow thats nice! i wish i would go n see my dad! he is not feeling well! in dialysis n all! so :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sanu - what does he mean by bed rest? That yo can only get up to use the bathroom and shower? I only ask be cause I have travel for my if and will be getting on a plane shortly after my transfer. Good luck with your etc....by waiting it seems you might get even more eggies


----------



## Flowermal

Hey Sanu, good to hear that you would get all the bed rest you need! :hugs:


----------



## sanumolu

flower: thanks dear!
ttcbaby: ya he told me like that! 15 days on bed rest! but in ur case u will have to travel rite! i think u will have to stay put for 30 mins minimum after ET thats wat i read! he told me to take rest cos its a protocol here in india! just check with your clinic wh u can travel that early. one of my friend who did ivf in USA took a room n stayed there for a day before she went back to her place! so i think it will depend on your FS. just check with them n clear it out!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes OK, I will ask. Thank you...I can't wait to hear how many eggies you get


----------



## sanumolu

ttcbaby:looks like around 12 ! my rt ovary is lagging back as it has a endometriosis cyst! lets c!


----------



## worriedone

hey liko........ so nice u got something to freezing... hope u dont need to use it though:)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thats awesome Sanu! 12 is great!


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Aw flower I hope af is on her way for u so things can get moving !
> I got my baseline scan appt today it's on the 4th feb :wohoo:

PCCT we will be cycle buddies. My us is scheduled for the 6th!


----------



## pcct

Mells54 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Aw flower I hope af is on her way for u so things can get moving !
> I got my baseline scan appt today it's on the 4th feb :wohoo:
> 
> PCCT we will be cycle buddies. My us is scheduled for the 6th!Click to expand...

:wohoo: that's great mells , didn't think I'd get a cycle buddy :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah that's nice you too can be cycle buddies Pcct and Mells  its so nice to go through it day by day with someone x

Sanu- Oh i am sorry to hear your dad is ill and i hope he improves soon. Ever since my mum passed away in 2011 my dad and i have been so close as he is the only living family i have left as i am a only child x


----------



## BabyD225

Hey all-

Quick update here..... My MacBook crashed so I'm trying to type this on my iPad. Sorry for any typos. 

I started gonal f and menopur yesterday and have had a realllllly bad headache since and tonight I have had the runs. Is this what I should expect? I don't know what's worse! The injections hurt like any shots do. Haven't stung or burned me at all. I got gauze with my Meds but I don't bleed so I'm guessing I won't need them. Tylenol doesn't work for my headache! This freezing NYC weather probably doesn't help!

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend!


----------



## worriedone

hey babyD225- i did gonal and didnt feel anything at all.. guess everyone reacts differently..


----------



## LiKo

Sanu - I think it's probably a good thing that they are waiting an extra day to trigger you. I can't help but think that my mature egg count would have been a lot better had they waited a day. I had a lot of follicles, they retrieved 15 eggs, and only 10 were mature. Not to worry now - I got enough :) I am also sorry to hear that your Dad is sick :(

As for the bed rest topic, I guess every clinic is very different. My clinic gave me the rest of the week off after ER, but with ET they said that you can pretty much go about your normal duties, but perhaps not do any exercise that was too strenuous. My nurse also told me not to do anything that would make me feel guilty if the embryo didn't stick. She said there are no hard and fast rules, but maybe not risk heating my core up too much by getting in a spa or sauna. I think she forgets that I LIVE in a sauna at the moment!

My thoughts are with everyone in every stage of their cycles, and good luck jobhunting AQ!


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Ah i am sorry you are suffering. I hope you feel better soon. I only ever had headaches during the down reg stage and never with stimming but could be that your dehydrated so drink tons of fluids. Our bodies are pushed to the limit during this stage as its not natural to be forced to produce all these eggs xxx


----------



## sanumolu

AQ: i knw i miss my mom n dad! i wanted to go n c them b4 this cycle started but wouldnt! now they r tellin not to travel!


----------



## sanumolu

Baby: I had severe headache too! I think its normal. Have lots of water , that did help me.
Liko: even I think the same liko! My eggs are all ready n matured, so tonite they will trigger me &#61514;. Waitin to be triggered. I guess different protocol is followed. M not complainin.


----------



## Flowermal

Still no sign of AF.. Really feeling frustrated with all the waiting.. 
Been feeling down lately, don't really feel like talking to anyone and that's really unlike me cos I always love company.. 
This waiting game is really taking a toll on my emotionally.. 
Sorry ladies just had to let it out :cry:


----------



## pcct

Aww flower I was the same waiting for af...... Come on u stupid witch show ur face...NOW!! when is the :witch: due??


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks PCCT.. She's due this weekend actually...


----------



## pcct

Ahh hope she shows her face ASAP!!!


----------



## sanumolu

flower: its ok hun. she will come along! i knw its really irritatin to keep waitin! but hung in there. 
gals in another 1.5 hrs i will be triggered! its all becomin real! m excited n hopeful


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct : thanks :):)

Sanu: so excited for u!


----------



## jp1

Hi, Hope you dont mind me joining your chat but been reading through the forum and getting really nervous, anxious and apprehensive. Start first ICSI tomorrow , first injection of buserlin and just dont know what to expect. have read all about it etc but still not the same as actually living it. Trying to relax but am finding myself getting a bit snappy as i wait till the morning. Appointment to show us how to inject is 8,30 so at least i dont have to wait all day but not slept right for 2 days and still have lots of questions. Just cant be the day has finally come after such a long wait. 
Hope you dont mind me joining and perhaps could help me answer some questions as and when they arise down the line and just make me feel a bit less anxious and more positive. 
Hope you are all getting on ok and hope its not as daunting as it seems. xx


----------



## pcct

Hi jp welcome :hi: wishing u loads of luck on ur journey - am only one week into dr so can't really say much as am on nasal spary not injection .. I think tho it's perfectly normal to be anxious and scared :hugs: I was at first but now am more anxious but excited


----------



## wannabemomma

Flower - keep your chin up! This is an emotional roller coaster but we are here for you and understand!!

JP - welcome!

AQ and San - I feel like you. I have been missing my mother like crazy since we started ttc last year. The things you should talk about with your mom just are not the same when you talk to others. She passed away a long time ago but it is a whole new hurt when it comes to this stage in your life. 

AFM - I do not have any signs or symptoms yet. I am trying hard to analysis everything and put it all in gods hands now but it is hard!! I feel the same as I have throu out the injection process, sore boobs and tired. I guess only time will tell. Trying to be as positive as possible. When I start to slip I look at the sonogram they gave us of our two embryos nestled in there! :hugs:


----------



## sanumolu

hi jp 1 welcome to the group! this is a great thread! n the ladies here understand you better than any1 else as they r goin thru or went thru the same situations. u can ask all your questions here and get the answers first hand!... welcome sweetie n all the best for your cycle!


----------



## Flowermal

Wannabemomma: thanks for your kind words dear.. Sorry about your mom but I'm sure she's looking out for you and cheering you on :hugs:

JP: welcome :flower:


----------



## Rosie06

afternoon everyone finding it hard to keep up at the minute!

Welcom JP1 i know its hard but the injections are honestly not that bad at all promise :D

when is your test date wannebemomma not sure if it will help you but when i had 1st ivf with dd i had absolutley no symptoms whatsoever infact i had more "pg symptoms" on months when i obv wasnt pg!

as for me AF showed this morning as i thought she would so will phone clinic in morning to get date for scan will prob be wed or friday then i will guess i will start menopur on thurs or friday :D

hope everyone is doing ok :flower:


----------



## wannabemomma

Rosie06 said:


> afternoon everyone finding it hard to keep up at the minute!
> 
> Welcom JP1 i know its hard but the injections are honestly not that bad at all promise :D
> 
> when is your test date wannebemomma not sure if it will help you but when i had 1st ivf with dd i had absolutley no symptoms whatsoever infact i had more "pg symptoms" on months when i obv wasnt pg!
> 
> as for me AF showed this morning as i thought she would so will phone clinic in morning to get date for scan will prob be wed or friday then i will guess i will start menopur on thurs or friday :D
> 
> hope everyone is doing ok :flower:

Hi Rose! So exciting you will be starting everything so soon! I had a pretty good round. No side effects from the injections really just tiredness and sore bbs. My test date is 2/7. As you could probably tell this is my first go with ivf. Thank you for telling me you had no symptoms as well that mayes me feel better!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies, I have been reading off and on this whole month. I am currently in the 2ww. I had my ET on Wednesday morning, so I am currently 4 days past transfer day. I had some mild af like cramps the first few days and today I feel pretty normal. I am trying to keep very busy, but its torture to not know if this worked. This was our first fresh IVF cycle. I am 29 and my hubby is 34, I have moderate endo and my hubby is perfect. We have been trying for 3 years and I feel like this is our time, but it's hard to think positive all the time because I am so used to being let down. I wish all of you luck and lots of baby dust.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ready - I think I remember you from the clomid club thread! I really hope that this worked for you....You have a really good chance and the cramping early on seems to be a sign for most ladies that I have seen. I can only imagine how I will be when my IVF TWW comes up but I am thinking I will be going nuts as well! Well I am just trying to offer you a note of encouragement and I truly hope to see in a couple of days that you got your BFP! When will you test?


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- AF will soon show. Mine was always late before a cycle of IVF too. Sods law x

Sanu- Yay for trigger! enjoy your needle free day tomorrow and good luck for EC on tuesday x

jP1- Hi an welcome  its natural to be nervous of a 1st cycle but you will be fine. Good luck x

Momma- I know what you mean. My mum passed away the mth before we started our 1st IVF cycle and as a only child we were sooo close. Did everything together and it was like losing my right arm. I am lucky to be close to my dad but god i miss my mum during all these issues as she had similar problems and completely understood what i was going through. Lots of luck with this 2ww and i pray you get your BFP x

Rosie- Yay for AF showing! good luck with stimming x

Ready- Welcome and good luck with the 2ww. Hope your very lucky and get a BFP from your 1st cycle x

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks to all- drinking water definitely helps! I guess our bodies are not prepared for all of this. 

So tonight will be my third day of menopur and gonal f- after this mornings bloodwork and sono my RE called and said I needed to lower my gonal f to 75ml from 125. That's a big decrease, right? Am I sensitive to the drugs? I also have to go in AGAIN tomorrow morning for more bloods and sono! On day four of stims they sure are monitoring me closely! Headache is gone, thank god- feel twinges in my ovary similar to ovulating sensation for anyone who hasn't felt that yet. I'm assuming that's normal as well. Its like potluck surprise everyday!!! LOL. 

Off to get a massage! Hope all is feeling well. Welcome to the thread all the newbies!


----------



## jp1

Thank you for all the kind welcomes. Really appreciate it and just knowing that other people will probably have felt or are feeling the same as me. Been reading through all my paperwork tonight and packed my injection kit and buserelin to take to the hospital tomorrow for our injection lesson. Still really nervous!Im trying to relax myself but i cant stop thinking about it and that we are actually starting. Exciting in a way but im just so scared of needles, i thought we'd get a pen not a full on syringe. 
I also dont understand why you continue to take the down reg whilst taking the menopaur after a few weeks on the down reg. confused.com 
Also, side effects , im paranoid about gaining loads of weight. My intentions to lose some before we started hasnt helped. originally we were supposed to start end of nov and i had lost 7lbs then it got put back until now and with xmas ive gained it back!!! oops. Trying to not worry about it but cant help it. Then i worry about headaches and mood swings. i can be quite tetchy at time of the month but dont want to be worst than that. 
im prob going on a bit now and having not even started its silly for me to worry but i am. 

:( please make me more excited than scared x x


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey JP - everyone reacts differently to the medication but I found it pretty easy. I did not gain any weight or have headaches. My husband said I was a little moody but it was only directed at him! Oops. If you have any side effects though this is the place to be! Like I said everyone reacts differently so we can relate! Don't be scared be excited this is one step closer to your dream! The stimming days fly by because you are excited to see the next ultrasound, excited to see how many follies are growing. You will be fine and it is ok if you gain weight the outcome we are all looking for is to get fat this year with babies!!:hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

hiya JP i remember feeling exactly the same on my assisted cycle a couple of years back, i do think sometimes the more you look into a read about the side effects it makes you look for them more (it does with me anyway) make sure you keep yourself hydrated this helps with the headaches but to be honest i never suffered with them i know obv everyone reacts different though, the injections themselves are really not that bad the needles a teeny tiny!

dont worry bout weight i was meant to lose half a stone prior too which i did too but then put it all back on over xmas oooops :/ you might have a few mood swings just make hubby aware and the thing is to chat to him if not hubby you always have us here to talk/vent to!

the reason you still take a smaller dose buserelin while taking the menopur is to stop you spontaneousley ovulating hun xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi Everyone!

BabyD, sorry to hear about the headaches. I hope they subside before to long, but right noe it's just an a drop in the bucket and hopefully soon you will be pg.

JP, welcome. It can be daunting when you read every detail and look at the big picture over such a long period of time. My clinic actually gives me a calendar and I focus on the things that I need to do that day. Then before bed I cross it off and review the next day. It made a huge difference for me to take it day to day.

AQ, good luck with the job search.you deserve a job that you don't hate going to each day!


----------



## Snsnsn

1st cycle..
The egg collection was Thursday, 3 day transfer 2 little 7cell embryos transferred in today (27 Jan 2013) ICSI with assisted hatching on both. Now the 2WW .. Can do preg test on 9th Feb ..
Infertility due to my egg shell being too thick and DH mobility issues. I'm nearly 40, DH is 43.
Good luck all!! Xx. :hugs:


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck Snsnsn! I'm inthe 2ww also!

Speaking of the 2ww....this is the hardest part. Mells, I was like you. I took everything one day at a time. But this is torture. I want to stay hopeful but at the same time, I don't want to get my hopes too high in case it doesn't work. I want to be prepared for it. We test Wednesday and the days are dragging by. I'm looking forward to it because I obviously want to know. But...I kinda don't want to find out because right now I still have hope. And all that can change with one phone call. So as you can see, I'm freaking out! I don't feel anything...like NO symptoms. Major kudos to those that have done this more than once!!! It sure takes a strong woman!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lineman- I really hope you get your bfp. I have scoured the internet like I'm sure you have and while I totally understand the cautious optimism a common theme seemed to be that women who tested positive had no symptoms or only the ones from the meds.

Snsn- Very exciting for you! Can't wait to hear everyones bfp's!

BabyD- This is my 4th day of serious headaches. It's hard to function and so very frustrating. It started before the stims and my Lupron dose wasn't lowered but I'm hoping after what you said it's better tonorrow as that will be my 3rd day of stims. Hard to have a good attitude with this and the hot flashes.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all the ladies that are PUPO :dust:


----------



## LPEAR

Lineman - I am so with you on kind of not wanting to know! I like being pupo! I'm symptom spotting like mad! OTD Friday for me.


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Thank you. I hope i find something i enjoy too  how are you doing? x

Snsnsn- Hi and welcome  hope the 2ww goes well for you and results in a BFP! Il add you to our 1st page with your OTD x

Line- The 2ww following IVF is the worst ever cos for the 1st time you are very aware a actual live embryo was put inside you and its very hard to wait to see if its still there by OTD. This will be my 3rd cycle and i dont think it gets any easier, you just learn to put a better defence barrier up. Good luck x

LPEAR- Everything crossed for Friday! this is going to be a wk full of BFPS and good news! i can feel it ;-) x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Everyone,

Been watching on the boards for a few months and finally it's our turn to start an ICSI cycle! Been ttc for 2 years now; thankfully no issues with me so far but DH had a failed vasectomy reversal, however, the consultant's confident it's just a matter of getting sperm to eggs so fingers crossed!

Had baseline scan today and start with Gonal-F injections tomorrow...feel excited but also apprehensive! So pleased to finally be starting as it's been months of waiting for appointments and getting all the tests completed. 

Just wondering if anyone here knows:
Roughly how many injections have people had before trigger day? 
Also, do the drugs encourage more follicles to grow? Had a scan at the start of my last cycle and had more follicles then than they have found this morning which is a bummer since this is the cycle that counts :-( Will these increase in number with the drugs or is it just the size that the drugs affect?

BABY DUST to everyone over the coming weeks and months


----------



## star7474

Hi

How is everyone getting on?

X


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> Lineman- I really hope you get your bfp. I have scoured the internet like I'm sure you have and while I totally understand the cautious optimism a common theme seemed to be that women who tested positive had no symptoms or only the ones from the meds.
> 
> Snsn- Very exciting for you! Can't wait to hear everyones bfp's!
> 
> BabyD- This is my 4th day of serious headaches. It's hard to function and so very frustrating. It started before the stims and my Lupron dose wasn't lowered but I'm hoping after what you said it's better tonorrow as that will be my 3rd day of stims. Hard to have a good attitude with this and the hot flashes.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all the ladies that are PUPO :dust:

Peachy--- Today is my 4th day of stims and good news- no more headache!! THANK GOD!!! I had to go in for bloods and sono yesterday and today. I actually feel great! I feel something going on around my left ovary, but of course I'm paying attention to everything. It could be gas for all i know. lol


So on day 4 today of stims- my doctor said there are 4 follicles on each ovary, so 8 total,... the largest around 10mm so far. I feel like people have a lot more follicles grow...am I not growing a lot? I'm only 30 and have no other issues... maybe it's too early?


----------



## BabyD225

star7474 said:


> Hi
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> X

Day 4 of stims!! How are you feeling???


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Been watching on the boards for a few months and finally it's our turn to start an ICSI cycle! Been ttc for 2 years now; thankfully no issues with me so far but DH had a failed vasectomy reversal, however, the consultant's confident it's just a matter of getting sperm to eggs so fingers crossed!
> 
> Had baseline scan today and start with Gonal-F injections tomorrow...feel excited but also apprehensive! So pleased to finally be starting as it's been months of waiting for appointments and getting all the tests completed.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here knows:
> Roughly how many injections have people had before trigger day?
> Also, do the drugs encourage more follicles to grow? Had a scan at the start of my last cycle and had more follicles then than they have found this morning which is a bummer since this is the cycle that counts :-( Will these increase in number with the drugs or is it just the size that the drugs affect?
> 
> BABY DUST to everyone over the coming weeks and months

hey Bumpsparkle.. welcome!! I started gonal f and menopur on Friday night. So tonight will be night 4 of stims and i'm still on one shot of menopur and one shot of gonal f and thats it so far. They do encourage more follicles to develop and they will adjust the doses as your hormone levels change. I will assume that before trigger day I will have about 25 injections but it varies daily and for each person. I know I will be adding ganilrelix at some point but they dont tell you until its time to change. For instance, this morning I had to go in for my morning bloodwork and sonogram, around 1pm they'll call me and tell me what to inject myself with for tonight and maybe tomorrow too if my levels are ok. On sunday's sono and bloods they saw I was 'cooking' quickly so they lowered my gonal f down from 125 to 75. 

Hope that answers your questions!! Good luck to you guys!! Ask away more! I'm at work and keep the forum open!! xo


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- I don't know if this will be helpful or not but at my baseline appt is when they told me how many follies were on each side as potentials. She told me every cycle is different and if there aren't enough potentials they will wait until the next cycle so your dr must have thought everything looked great to continue. Hope that makes you feel a little better.

AQ- What day did you do your transfers on? When I spoke to my doc he said we would a 3 day transfer. I was upset as I had my heart set on 5 day as I truly thought that was better and also thought it was left up to the embryologist at the time depending on how the embies are progressing. In the end we agreed to leave it up to the embryologist but now I am worried about it. What if this clinic just isn't good at culturing them til day 5 and that's why they don't have a success rate difference. Everything I read is so conflicting. Sometimes google can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## LinemansWife

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Been watching on the boards for a few months and finally it's our turn to start an ICSI cycle! Been ttc for 2 years now; thankfully no issues with me so far but DH had a failed vasectomy reversal, however, the consultant's confident it's just a matter of getting sperm to eggs so fingers crossed!
> 
> Had baseline scan today and start with Gonal-F injections tomorrow...feel excited but also apprehensive! So pleased to finally be starting as it's been months of waiting for appointments and getting all the tests completed.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here knows:
> Roughly how many injections have people had before trigger day?
> Also, do the drugs encourage more follicles to grow? Had a scan at the start of my last cycle and had more follicles then than they have found this morning which is a bummer since this is the cycle that counts :-( Will these increase in number with the drugs or is it just the size that the drugs affect?
> 
> BABY DUST to everyone over the coming weeks and months

Hey!! I stimmed for 8 days, then triggered on the 9th day. Good luck!!


----------



## JennMx

Hello! First time posting, but I have been following these forums for quite sometime. After 3+ years of trying naturally & 3 failed IUIs, we are moving onto our first IVF! Tomorrow (Tues) is my baseline scan with injections starting on Thurs. Thanks to all for your sharing! Your experiences have helped us become more informed about the process and what to expect. Hopefully, we will be one of the lucky first time success stories...


----------



## BabyD225

JennMx said:


> Hello! First time posting, but I have been following these forums for quite sometime. After 3+ years of trying naturally & 3 failed IUIs, we are moving onto our first IVF! Tomorrow (Tues) is my baseline scan with injections starting on Thurs. Thanks to all for your sharing! Your experiences have helped us become more informed about the process and what to expect. Hopefully, we will be one of the lucky first time success stories...

Welcome JennMx!!! Where is that avatar picture from?? It's so pretty! I JUST started my stims on Friday night... so our timing will be within a few days of each other! What are they putting you on? And where in FLA? Just got back last weekend! We go all the time!


----------



## cali_kt

Liko- Glad you got a frostie waiting for you!!

Klemon- I also agree that you shouldn't transfer. 

AQ- How's the job hunt going?

Flower- Let it out here! I'm also a bit of a recluse right now. I really just don't want to talk to anyone mostly because they don't understand. :hugs:

JP- :wave: Welcome and best to luck of you on your journey! We have a great group of supportive women here. As far as weight gain, I gained some weight, but it could be attributed to my OHSS also. Gained 10 pounds. Lost 8 now. :dance: Almost back to normal.

Rosie- Glad AF showed up and you are getting started!

Ready, Bump, Jenn & Sn- Welcome! :wave: Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Line- Hang in there!! Crossing everything for you!

Star- How's everything going? How are you feeling? When's your first u/s?

AFM- I just got AF on sat and started BCP today!! :thumbup:


----------



## star7474

Baby D I was exactly the same, I was quite disappointed after my 1st scan then they left it 3 days and then there were loads!

Cali - I'm feeling great! Still have really sore boobs & now noticing I do need to pee more. I'm due my scan 15th Feb, which is only a couple of weeks away but I really want to see its 1 or 2! I'm sorry bout your last cycle but at least you've got your frosties already so it will be a lot easier next time!


----------



## BabyD225

star7474 said:


> Baby D I was exactly the same, I was quite disappointed after my 1st scan then they left it 3 days and then there were loads!
> 
> Cali - I'm feeling great! Still have really sore boobs & now noticing I do need to pee more. I'm due my scan 15th Feb, which is only a couple of weeks away but I really want to see its 1 or 2! I'm sorry bout your last cycle but at least you've got your frosties already so it will be a lot easier next time!

Thank you!! Im anxiously awaiting the call to see how much gonal f and menopur to take tonight... you made me feel so much better!! I thought i was too young to only have 8 follicles!!! This process is more mentally exhausting than anything else!! Are you feeling any morning sickness yet?


----------



## sanumolu

hi every1:flower:
a quick update! goin in for EC in 5 hours! m excited and scared at the same time. thankfuly huby is here with me! he cancelled his trip:happydance: yay
please please please keep us in ur prayers! will update every soon:hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

San- Glad DH will be there with you! Lots of luck!


----------



## pcct

That's great San! Brill
News ur hubby is there with u :) can't wait for ur up date


----------



## BabyD225

sanumolu said:


> hi every1:flower:
> a quick update! goin in for EC in 5 hours! m excited and scared at the same time. thankfuly huby is here with me! he cancelled his trip:happydance: yay
> please please please keep us in ur prayers! will update every soon:hugs:

Everything will be great!! So excited for you!! Let us know how you did!! yayyy!!


----------



## LPEAR

Welcome bumpsparkle - I had 11 days of stimms. I started with around 10 follicles at my baseline as I have PCOS, and I think I had 26 follicles in the end, although most of those were small. 

Star - nice to see your "Pregnant (Expecting)" status!!

Peachy - I was also upset when I ended up with a 3 day transfer but they said they only do the day 5 transfer if they have several embryos that are the same sort of quality so the longer they leave them the easier it is to decide which is the best. I had one that shot off ahead of the rest so they knew that would be the best one so they did a 3 day transfer as better in than out!

Good luck JennMx

Good luck Sanu - will be thinking of you. 

Hey to everyone else, hope you're all well. 

AFM - Impatiently waiting for OTD on Friday. DH and I have just booked a weekend away this weekend so I'm really looking forward to that now. It will either be a celebration or a commiseration weekend away! I am symptom spotting like mad, wish I could stop!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I'm so with u, I have no real syptoms but 2day I've been having real bad af cramps & real bad backache, I've had it on & off for 3 days now, it just feels like something's stopping me coming on,I just feel like so negative, there's little things that think mayb I am, but then in a next breath I feel like it hasn't worked. I mean I did have all these cramps & backache last time, but this time I feel so negative. I'm going out my mind x good luck to everyone x


----------



## JennMx

Thx BabyD! The avatar is just a nice calm pic I found, trying to keep my mind in that state as we go through this process. We are in Jacksonville...nice weather today. As for meds, I will be on Gonal F and low dose hcg starting Thurs. Any words of wisdom greatly appreciated :) Which stims are you using? And any side effects other than the headaches? My DH is worried I'll turn into the wicked witch of the west because that's what happened with a friend's wife. Anyone had bad mood issues? There seem to be so many steps and waiting in this whole process, it would drive anyone nuts! Lol
Baby Dust to all!


----------



## LinemansWife

babyhope2011 said:


> Hi ladies I'm so with u, I have no real syptoms but 2day I've been having real bad af cramps & real bad backache, I've had it on & off for 3 days now, it just feels like something's stopping me coming on,I just feel like so negative, there's little things that think mayb I am, but then in a next breath I feel like it hasn't worked. I mean I did have all these cramps & backache last time, but this time I feel so negative. I'm going out my mind x good luck to everyone x

When do you test? I feel the same way. I am 7dpt and feeling crampy today.


----------



## Mells54

So much going on here it's getting hard to keep up.

Welcome to all of the newbies...

Sparkle, we used to live near Pensacola and visited Jacksonville sometimes. Such a nice city. My husband was in the Mayo Clinic there and everyone was so helpful since they knew we didn't live there.
Rosie, yay for getting started
Line, fx'd for you!!!!
BabyD, glad the headaches stopped
AQ, I'm hanging in there!

AFM, nothing new. Still on Lupron with my baseline scheduled for next Wednesday! One more week to go before I know anything.


----------



## pcct

Good luck San am thinking of u :) 
Good luck to all that is in 2ww 
So hard to keep up haha
Mells roll on next week for us :D looking forward to known more dates ect what will u be using for stims?


----------



## BabyD225

JennMx said:


> Thx BabyD! The avatar is just a nice calm pic I found, trying to keep my mind in that state as we go through this process. We are in Jacksonville...nice weather today. As for meds, I will be on Gonal F and low dose hcg starting Thurs. Any words of wisdom greatly appreciated :) Which stims are you using? And any side effects other than the headaches? My DH is worried I'll turn into the wicked witch of the west because that's what happened with a friend's wife. Anyone had bad mood issues? There seem to be so many steps and waiting in this whole process, it would drive anyone nuts! Lol
> Baby Dust to all!

Lol after 4 failed IUI's this is my first IVF cycle.. So I don't have many words of wisdom yet- except that each cycle is so different for everyone!!! Also- things change everyday. My stims started on friday- I started on 125ml of gonal F and 1cc menopur. I was just getting over a nasty virus- which in retrospect probably caused my horrible headaches. I'm down to 75ml of gonal f and still on 1cc menopur. I really don't feel much! I'm started- ever so slighty- to feel full in my ovary region lol. I totally thought I'd be moody and bitchy- everyone I knew said they did- but I actually feel more adjusted on the hormones!! Haha maybe I was unbalanced before! I'm only on night 4 of my meds so perhaps my worst is yet to come!! Yes- the waiting is horrendous but as everyone on here told me, it goes by sooo fast. Enjoy your last tall coffees and martinis now!


----------



## babyhope2011

Lines I test on fri, I'm so scared to test I just want to keep thinking I am I don't wana c bfn.i just feel so crampy & my back is killing How u feeling?


----------



## LinemansWife

babyhope2011 said:


> Lines I test on fri, I'm so scared to test I just want to keep thinking I am I don't wana c bfn.i just feel so crampy & my back is killing How u feeling?

I test Wednesday and I feel the same way. I like thinking that I am right now. I'm cramping but not all the time. It's on and off. My back isn't hurting though. My boobs are sore but they've been sore since before the transfer. Are you testing at home or dr office?


----------



## Kay0610

:happydance:


LinemansWife said:


> babyhope2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm so with u, I have no real syptoms but 2day I've been having real bad af cramps & real bad backache, I've had it on & off for 3 days now, it just feels like something's stopping me coming on,I just feel like so negative, there's little things that think mayb I am, but then in a next breath I feel like it hasn't worked. I mean I did have all these cramps & backache last time, but this time I feel so negative. I'm going out my mind x good luck to everyone x
> 
> When do you test? I feel the same way. I am 7dpt and feeling crampy today.Click to expand...

Lineman- when do you test? We both had our ER and ET on the same day! My RE has my pregnancy test scheduled for Wednesday the 30th. Since saturday I have felt like AF is coming, very crampy with back pain. *fingers crossed* for good news! Wishing you lots of Baby Dust :flower:


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> :happydance:
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhope2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies I'm so with u, I have no real syptoms but 2day I've been having real bad af cramps & real bad backache, I've had it on & off for 3 days now, it just feels like something's stopping me coming on,I just feel like so negative, there's little things that think mayb I am, but then in a next breath I feel like it hasn't worked. I mean I did have all these cramps & backache last time, but this time I feel so negative. I'm going out my mind x good luck to everyone x
> 
> When do you test? I feel the same way. I am 7dpt and feeling crampy today.Click to expand...
> 
> Lineman- when do you test? We both had our ER and ET on the same day! My RE has my pregnancy test scheduled for Wednesday the 30th. Since saturday I have felt like AF is coming, very crampy with back pain. *fingers crossed* for good news! Wishing you lots of Baby Dust :flower:Click to expand...

I test on Wednesday also. So you are the 3rd of us to say we're cramping. Maybe this is more normal than we think. I don't know about y'all, but it sure makes me feel better.


----------



## sanumolu

thanks a lot gals! ER went well! got 11 eggs n 7 wer grade 1! so happy! rite abt now they will be doin icsi! i didnt really feel anyting as the GA came along, i was under in a matter of secs... but now i have slight pain n bloated sensation! otherwise i m doin well... thank u gals! now fingers crossed for the eggies to become embies! yay yay! Et should be on thursday o friday!...:hugs:


----------



## Lyghtning

well done sanumolu, we will have ours retrieved Friday.

Good luck!


----------



## star7474

Good luck San!!

Babyhope & linesmanwife - I had really bad cramps and really thought AF was on her way!

BabyD - your be fine & your be surprised how much your follicles will grow! I had a bit of nausea on sat but I think some of it was my OH driving!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for your welcomes and replies ladies!!

After the baseline scan yesterday I'm not due in for my next scan until next Mon (4th) which will be after 7 days of jabs so we will hopefully see some extra follicles then... 

Had first injection of Gonal-F this morning (200) and then start Cetrotide injections as well on Sat. The Gonal-F pen showed .25 left in the pen this morning which DH reckons we should add onto the dose tomorrow instead of injecting again as we forget to check until we were going out the door to work! 

Does anyone know whether this will be ok?


----------



## babyhope2011

Linesman I'm testing at home, my cramps & backache r on & off 2, I did have this last time & I was pregnant but I'm just so scared to think positive to then b let down.


----------



## africaqueen

Bump- Welcome to our thread and lots of luck with this cycle ;-) it varies from person to person regards number of jabs and also on protocol. I was on the short protocol last cycle and took around 18 jabs but with long protocol i took around 50! x

BabyD- Day 4 of stimms is still very early but i was 30 last cycle and i only had 8 follicles right through. We managed to get 6 eggs though ;-) sadly only 1 fertilised but everyone is different. Its quality not quantity remember x

Peachy- With both our cycles we only managed to get 1 embie so both transfers were done on day 2 as we had nothing else and our clinic believes better in than out if there's only 1 embie and no frosties. If you manage to get to blast that gives a better success rate but i have lots of friends who had day 3 transfers and now have their babies to prove it works so stay positive x

Jenn- Welcome and i hope your one of the very lucky women who has 1st time success x

Cali- The job hunt is going slowly as not a lot out there. I have applied for around 10 jobs so far but not going to stress too much as our next cycle is my priority so trying to eliminate as much stress as poss. Im sure something will come along soon. How are you feeling? yay for starting BCP! You will soon be having your FET x

Star- Glad your ok! was getting worried! yay for the scan being on the 15th. Not too long to wait now. Best of luck x

LPEAR- Ah everything crossed for you! you have done so well in the 2ww. Its a awful time as our minds and body's mess with our heads so much, but your almost there  Good you have a weekend away booked too as the break would do you good either way. Hopefully its a celebration wkend ;-) x

Babyhope- I went out out of my mind with both cycles and it is torture but you will soon have your result and can celebrate or move forward. Its the not knowing that i found hard to take. You don't know if you should be acting 'pregnant or not and its horrible. Everything crossed for you x

Line and Kay- Tons of luck for testing tomorrow! can't wait to hear your news and i hope we have another 2 BFPS for our 1st page! ;-) x

Mells and PCT- Roll on next wk for you both to get going properly. Time goes fast once you start stimming girls! ooh getting exciting now x

Sanu- Wow, 11 eggs is fab! made up for you  will your clinic call you with a fertilisation report? hope you get lots of embies! x

Lyghtning- Tons of luck for EC on Friday! hope you get lots of healthy eggs x

Rosie- How are u doing? x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I cannot believe its only 2 sleeps until my surgery now! i am starting to feel so nervous of what the results may be... be so glad when im home and can look forward to next cycle all being well. xxx


----------



## worriedone

hi all.. tested negative today on a HPT:(... shattered..


----------



## africaqueen

Worried- Ah im so sorry :( tomorrow is official OTD though isnt it? i know its rare things change within a day but it has happened so dont lose hope just yet hun xxx


----------



## worriedone

yes.. i do the blood test tomorrow.. but its highly unlikely that it will be positive... its just hoping against hope...


----------



## Peachy1584

Worried- I am so very sorry, it must be devastating. Are you doing some sort of cost share program so you have more tries?

AQ- Thanks but I feel as if you made my point. They waited to see what would happen with yours to make the decision. It upsets me he was making the decision without knowing anything about my embryos. Then again you remind me this whole thing is a crap shoot. I may not have fertilization or a very low number. I just wish there was certainty of something. I hope your job hunt is going well or even better that you can afford to take some much needed r&r through all this.


----------



## BabyD225

worriedone said:


> yes.. i do the blood test tomorrow.. but its highly unlikely that it will be positive... its just hoping against hope...

WorriedOne- holding on to hope for you... lets hope the home tests aren't strong enough... xoxo


----------



## worriedone

thanks BabyD225- i am praying that it works out..


----------



## sanumolu

hi AQ they have called me tomo for a scan n PIO, they told they will cal me with the reports! fingers crossed!


----------



## LinemansWife

worriedone said:


> yes.. i do the blood test tomorrow.. but its highly unlikely that it will be positive... its just hoping against hope...

Praying that you get different results tomorrow.


----------



## Mells54

worriedone said:


> yes.. i do the blood test tomorrow.. but its highly unlikely that it will be positive... its just hoping against hope...

I have my fx'd that things will work out. It's always possible for a false negative. :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

hi girls :flower:

have to phone hospital back on thursday ill either be going for baseline on friday but more likely to be wednesday 6th all depends if they can squeeze me in or not.

fingers crossed for all those who ae testing soon!!!

san what a great number of eggs good luck for et! :D

worriedone i have everything crossed you get tht positive result tomorow :hugs:

AQ hope the job hunting is going ok and something comes along soon for you, good luck for your surgery just incase im i dont get on in next couple of days :hugs:

pcct hows things with you? 

xx


----------



## pcct

Hi Rosie that's great :) 
Things r going good my end - I can feel things going on in there really looking forward to Monday's appt :) my boobs have been real sore today and been very tired! 
I have sort of worked out what my ec and et dates MIGHT be , if I stim for 12 days I'll be in for ec 15th and then et on the 20th if am right my clinic does there ec on a Friday and do 5dt so fingers crossed my predictions are right :haha:


----------



## Rosie06

have you started stimms yet then?

ive been looking at my diary from when i last had it too so ive been predicting! i reckon ill have ec on either the 13th with et on 15th the 18th with ec on 20th or ec on 20th with et on 22nd lol! lots of date =s but clinic have said it all depends on how many ladies and how we all respond they on do ec on mondays and wednesdays here and theyve said they are going to do it pretty much the same as last time.


----------



## pcct

Not yet Hun, hoping to start after my baseline scan hoping that everything is shut down :thumbup: 
So pretty much ur ec and et will be round about the same time as me :) maybe a few dates apart tho


----------



## Peachy1584

So after 3 days on stims (tested today on 4th day) my estrogen level is only at 50 something which I guess is really low. He upped the follistim to 225 tonight and I have to go tomorrow for bloodwork/us. Has anyone heard of a successful cycle starting out so low or do they usually get cancelled? I am worried the Lupron (which he didn't change) has me over suppressed.


----------



## africaqueen

Worried- I know its quite unlikely to change but some women actually never test positive on a hpt but do in a beta test so everything crossed that your one of those women ;-) Good luck for tomorrow x

Peachy- Well there was not really any decision to make as we only had 1 embie so soon as we knew that we were told 2 day transfer... what will be will be, as hard as it all is. Lets hope the odds are in our favour this year x

Rosie- Good luck for your next scan  x

Pcct- Ooh glad your sensing things 'closing down', getting your body all fresh to kick start those eggies!  x


----------



## pcct

Yeah been feeling little 'twinges' so hopefully everything is looking good


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Yeah been feeling little 'twinges' so hopefully everything is looking good

Me too! And I started spotting some which means my lining is thinning and getting ready to ramp up soon I can't wait until my baseline so I get my dates figured out. Last time I stimmed for 14 days and although I didn't get to EC I was a slower responder. Hoping for a better outcome this time.:happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

AQ : all the best for ur surgery :)

Sanu: good luck with ur EC.. Great that hubs is there :happydance:

Cali: thanks for the encouragement.. Yup not everyone understands :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Mells54 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Yeah been feeling little 'twinges' so hopefully everything is looking good
> 
> Me too! And I started spotting some which means my lining is thinning and getting ready to ramp up soon I can't wait until my baseline so I get my dates figured out. Last time I stimmed for 14 days and although I didn't get to EC I was a slower responder. Hoping for a better outcome this time.:happydance:Click to expand...

That's great :) I havnt had any spotting yet, can't wait till I get the dates too but with my clinic going doing ec on Fridays and if I start stims the day after my baseline scan (hoping things r ready to go) I don't think they will have me stimming for 19 days- suppose I'll just have to wait till Monday lol


----------



## klemoncake

HI Ladies!! Sorry that I have been MIA again!! My ever long story continues-its certainly not easy having IVF is it!!

Hi to the new ladies!!
worried- am so sorry, but really good look for your blood test today :hugs: you never know xx

good luck to linemans and lpear for your testing soonxx

AQ- best of luck for your surgery hun, thinking of you :hugs:

AFM- to add to my long and confusing story|!!! our swabs all came back as "normal flora" for me and dh so the clinic said maybe when our bugs meet thwey create some sort of superbug?!?!?!? random!! 
anyway, last sat I had my 2 d3 embies put back so am PUPO with twins!! they both looked good they said so just waiting it our. Unfortunately after that i got really poorly- the mild OHSS i had had since trigger really got going and I was constantly vomiitng for 2 days..but all under control now and I am actually leaving my bed for the first time since saturday and going for a little walk later!!

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## LinemansWife

Klemon- congrats on being PUPO with twins!! It's a good feeling huh? And that's crazy with the other stuff. You never know what to expect with IVF!


----------



## africaqueen

Klemon- Congrats to being pupo with twins! sorry to hear you were not too well but glad your better now  lots of luck for OTD. When is OTD? and il add it to our 1st page  x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am having a relaxing day and preparing my mind for tomorrow. Need to pack my hospital bag too. Only need my dressing gown and slipper and a magazine so not too much to do  I am feeling a little calmer today. Guess iv accepted this needs to be done to give us a chance of next cycle working. Also had some very positive news in the mail this morning! the appeal we lodged for further funding for 3rd IVF cycle with ICSI with the PCT has been dragging on for months and we have been getting nowhere so we got our local MP involved and she has had a response from the clinical chief director telling the clinical commissioning board that it is urgent my case be looked at again due to mis-management of previous cycle and due to our severe fertility issues with me having no tubes and very low AMH. So praying they grant us funding! everything crossed. Just need to wait and see what transpires now xxx


----------



## BabyD225

AQ- Good luck to you!!

Klemon- CONGRATS On being PUPO with Twins!! HOw exciting!!:hugs: Now the 2WW to not test!! xoxo

Peachy.. I'm in the opposite boat as you... On monday my E2 level was 420 but I only have about 7 prominent follicles- the largest is almost 13. I'm waiting for today's estrogen/instructions... I feel like Im not developing a lot of follies for day 6 of stims... having a level of 50 i'd think was better because they can increase your meds and it will change daily! You'll see!! They had to lower mine and now I'm afraid its not growing fast enough... The mental stress this gives us is crazy


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck AQ!!!

I have been following everyone just trying to keep my mind off the 2ww. I have been having so wicked bad dreams lately. Maybe a side effect from the progesterone injections? Maybe my emotions playing games haha. 

I hope everyone is getting on well. :flower:


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> Good luck AQ!!!
> 
> I have been following everyone just trying to keep my mind off the 2ww. I have been having so wicked bad dreams lately. Maybe a side effect from the progesterone injections? Maybe my emotions playing games haha.
> 
> I hope everyone is getting on well. :flower:

Wannabemomma- I heard crazy dreams are a good sign!!!! :)


----------



## Jacq1980

Hi Guys - Thought I would join the thread! I've had 2 Fresh IVF Cycles both BFN's. I have 3 Blasts all excellent quality frozen.

Just had FET this morning...I was going to have one put back in as I'm 32, they were at blastocyst stage and good quality. However, they thawed one and it expanded slowly, so they thawed a 2nd and that one was better, so they said the 2nd was the better looking and what did I want to do?. I opted to have 2 transferred as I didn't want to look back and think what if..

Fingers crossed!


----------



## BabyD225

Best of luck to you Jacq and Welcome!!!! I would have transferred two as well! Update us as to how you're feeling during your 2ww!


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Yeah been feeling little 'twinges' so hopefully everything is looking good
> 
> Me too! And I started spotting some which means my lining is thinning and getting ready to ramp up soon I can't wait until my baseline so I get my dates figured out. Last time I stimmed for 14 days and although I didn't get to EC I was a slower responder. Hoping for a better outcome this time.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> That's great :) I havnt had any spotting yet, can't wait till I get the dates too but with my clinic going doing ec on Fridays and if I start stims the day after my baseline scan (hoping things r ready to go) I don't think they will have me stimming for 19 days- suppose I'll just have to wait till Monday lolClick to expand...

My clinic is open everyday (except Christmas) so I really don't know when EC will be. Just when I'm ready I guess. I hate the unknown...I'm a control freak so I like to have everything planned out ahead of time.
19 days seems like a long time to stim. I would think you would start a couple days later. Of course, they know better than we do most times! Good luck!


----------



## pcct

Yeah am just guessesing I'll be stimming for 12 days - I know it won't be for 18 haha! I like to have dates too rather than not known


----------



## LinemansWife

Just heard back from the dr and WE'RE PREGNANT!! Beta was 280. Go back Friday to make sure they're rising!!!


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Just heard back from the dr and WE'RE PREGNANT!! Beta was 280. Go back Friday to make sure they're rising!!!

YAYYYYY LINESMANS!!!!!! HOW WONDERFUL!! Great beta!!! So excited for you!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## pcct

Omg!!!! :wohoo: brill news congratulations lineman!!! hope u have a h&h 9 months 
Wow this thread is sure kicking off the bfp


----------



## LPEAR

Yay Lineman, so happy for you!


----------



## RAFwife

Hi everyone :hi:

I don't know my exact start date yet, but we heard yesterday that our IVF+ICSI consent appointment is two weeks today, February 13th! :) after what seems like such a long wait for everything, we are so excited to get started. 

I'm very naive about everything we're about to go through - any advice at all? What cycle day am I likely to start taking the injections? A little worried because DH's sperm wasn't good enough to freeze, veryvery low count - is there a good success rate for icsi with counts only in the hundreds?

Wishing you all the best of luck and hoping this is a positive experience xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

Wow congrats lineman that's fantastic, let us know if u had any syptoms? X


----------



## LPEAR

Yes symptoms symptoms!!?!!


----------



## africaqueen

Line - HUGE CONGRATS!!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: so happy for you! happy and healthy 9mths! i shall update 1st page now:cloud9: x

Jac- Welcome to the thread and lots of luck with 2ww. Congrats on being pupo with twins! when is your OTD? x

RAFwife- Welcome to the thread! i have seen you about on the boards a lot and wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Kay0610

My Doctor just called and we are pregnant as well :) My beta was only 100.1, she said thats really on the low side so I go back Friday for bloodwork to see if my number is rising at all.


----------



## klemoncake

wowzers, congrats lines!!!!! wooooop:happydance:

and kay, congrats and really hope fri is good news!!! 
xxx


----------



## klemoncake

LPEAR said:


> Yes symptoms symptoms!!?!!

ha ha ha ha ha!!!! i totally googled 4dp3dt today like a maaaad woman!!!xx


----------



## klemoncake

africaqueen said:


> Klemon- Congrats to being pupo with twins! sorry to hear you were not too well but glad your better now  lots of luck for OTD. When is OTD? and il add it to our 1st page  x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- I am having a relaxing day and preparing my mind for tomorrow. Need to pack my hospital bag too. Only need my dressing gown and slipper and a magazine so not too much to do  I am feeling a little calmer today. Guess iv accepted this needs to be done to give us a chance of next cycle working. Also had some very positive news in the mail this morning! the appeal we lodged for further funding for 3rd IVF cycle with ICSI with the PCT has been dragging on for months and we have been getting nowhere so we got our local MP involved and she has had a response from the clinical chief director telling the clinical commissioning board that it is urgent my case be looked at again due to mis-management of previous cycle and due to our severe fertility issues with me having no tubes and very low AMH. So praying they grant us funding! everything crossed. Just need to wait and see what transpires now xxx

good luck tomo hun! xx

my otd is 9/2 x


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR said:


> Yes symptoms symptoms!!?!!

No symptoms yet. I've had some cramping though that they are saying is probably the meds but that's it! I'll post if I develop any!


----------



## LinemansWife

klemoncake said:


> LPEAR said:
> 
> 
> Yes symptoms symptoms!!?!!
> 
> ha ha ha ha ha!!!! i totally googled 4dp3dt today like a maaaad woman!!!xxClick to expand...

I so did the same thing a couple days ago! Haha


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

Hey girls hope you don't mind me gegging in :)

I'm on my first try on ivf using icsi, been on buserelin injections ( reading through I wasn't even aware there was a nasal spray,) an now I'm on fostimon, two a day is not as bad as I imagined! Had the worst needle phobia ever and now I do them myself like a pro haha!
As I have pco I've needed a few extra scans but I'm in on Friday hopefully for my last baseline scan to check my follies then I'm in for Monday to get my eggs collected and a cyst drained too! 

Africa queen your so lovely, your everywhere I look just offering advice and kind words, hope I've said it before but good luck for tomorrow xx


----------



## pcct

Hi and welcome Jamielee good luck :) I have a fear of needles too so after hearing ur now a pro has cheered me up now feeling okay about my injections :)!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

It's really not so bad doing it myself, I think I would be worse if someone else was coming at me with a needle! You'll be fine I'm sure :) xx


----------



## pcct

:haha: yeah I think if u do it your self u have more control :)


----------



## JennMx

It's so exciting to see all the positive news!! So this IVF stuff really can work...lol!! This process just got very real for me and DH as we wrote the $$$ big check for this cycle at my baseline yesterday...ugh. Finally we are starting...well I'm starting Gonal 300 & hcg 20 tomorrow evening with next appt on Monday. Thanks for updates on everyone's progress....seems to make me feel more in the "know"...like we sort of know what to expect...
Positive vibes to all!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kay- Huge congrats! :happydance::bfp::happydance: lots of women start with low rising numbers. As long as it doubles its a good sign. Good luck for Friday and keep us updated  x

Jamie- Aww thanks hun. I am a 'old timer' on these forums so always about:haha: Good luck for your scan on Friday and hope cyst goes x

Jenn- Good luck for starting tomorrow x


----------



## Lyghtning

I did my Trigger shot last night, I will enjoy a needle free day today then egg collection bright and early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD225 said:


> AQ- Good luck to you!!
> 
> Klemon- CONGRATS On being PUPO with Twins!! HOw exciting!!:hugs: Now the 2WW to not test!! xoxo
> 
> Peachy.. I'm in the opposite boat as you... On monday my E2 level was 420 but I only have about 7 prominent follicles- the largest is almost 13. I'm waiting for today's estrogen/instructions... I feel like Im not developing a lot of follies for day 6 of stims... having a level of 50 i'd think was better because they can increase your meds and it will change daily! You'll see!! They had to lower mine and now I'm afraid its not growing fast enough... The mental stress this gives us is crazy


BabyD- Today my level is 129 and I had 10 measurable follies. She said the ultrasound was promising and it was good my level more than doubled so he isn't upping my dose anymore. I didn't even know this would be yet another damn worry and I still feel it's too low. I guess we'll see on Fri. My left ovary is hiding so hopefully they find some more over there. I hope you get the answers you want too.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lineman-Woo-Hoo good for you!!!

Kay- Huge congratulations and I've seen much lower ones that had healthy babies!


----------



## Allie2009

Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! We just did ER today and we got 17 eggs!! Not sure what day we will do transfer. Sat or Monday...we will be putting two back it!!! 

Good luck to all of you!!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals:flower:
was a bit preoccupied with mild OHSS so was not able to update myself and you wonderful ladies abt me. 
AQ: how are u? how are you holdin up with the surgery n all?:hugs:
Pcct: how many days of stimms remainin? wat did the scan say?

i see so many PUPOS m so happy for all of you! yay! yay!:hugs:

i m ok , the clinic will call me today with the embryo result! so the ET mite be today afternoon or tomo morning. yesturdays scan showed fluid so was on IV drips n fluids to keep me up!:dohh:
plus horrible vomitting! and the PIO hurts! is hot packs better or cold pack better for those PIO shots? my nurse says cold pack but i really cant understand y? as i assumed the hot pack will help the oil to clear out quickly! wats helpin you ladies? please let me knw
hi to klemon. mell, star, worred, wannabe,and all the other gals!
and hi to all the newbies:flower:


----------



## JennMx

Allie2009 said:


> Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! We just did ER today and we got 17 eggs!! Not sure what day we will do transfer. Sat or Monday...we will be putting two back it!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!

17 is awesome...Congrats! Hopefully they will all fertilize and you'll have your choice of embies....:happydance: Let us know how they grow!


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats to all the ladies who are PUPO!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:

I'm still waiting for darn AF to show up.. :dohh:
Keeping myself busy with cleaning up the house heh

Big hello to the rest of the gang! 
AQ, Cali, Sanu, PCCT

welcome to all the newbies :baby:


----------



## star7474

Linesmanwife congrats on your :BFP:


----------



## pcct

Hi San am not stiming yet, I have my scan on Monday to see how everything is looking :)
Hi Allie 17 eggs is fab good luck :)
Hi flower :hi: I hope af shows soon for u!! Pain in the butt waiting for her when u need her! 
Hi to everyone :hi:
Good luck to all pupo :)


----------



## africaqueen

Lyghtning- Lots of luck for EC! let us know how you get on x

Peachy- Yay for a good US! x

Allie- Welcome! 17 eggs is fab. Good luck for ET x

Sanu- Good luck for ET! Hope you feel better soon x

Flower- Hope the witch shows soon! x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Im all set and leaving for the hospital soon so il update tonight on how it all went. Nervous as hell! lol. Speak soon xxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck AQ hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks africaqueen :) I posted a lot more in the months when we still thought we could do it naturally (and I was symptom spotting and poas like crazy!!) but stayed away for a while once we knew we were going down the ivf route - really want to be more involved in the boards, they move so quickly though so I will try my best to keep up!!

Wow, huge congratulations to the bfps!! Gives me lots of hope when I see them :) Just need to keep myself busy for the next 13 days till our appointment haha. Then I'll be much more knowledgable about the process and can chat a bit more!

xx


----------



## sanumolu

wow m so excited for all the gals! 
i had my transfer today, i had 2 1st grade embryos n 5 2nd grade ones. the 2 which wer excellent was transfered! the others are in the incubator to c how they trun out if they go to blastocyt stage! FS told he will cal us tomo to knw wh we hve to freeze them o no!
as of now m happy n excited!
PUPO with twins!:kiss::baby::baby:


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- good luck!! Thinking about you!!
San- congrats on bring pupo with twins!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi ladies-

I'm not new to BnB but new to IVF and I'm looking for some support...

A little bit about me: 4 failed IUI ( 1 Clomid, 3 Gonal Injects ). Did Lap in January, they found moderate endo! WHAT?! No signs, no nothing, EVER. Relived to have an actual "problem" but shocked and disappointed too! Removed all endo they could find.

Had follow-up earlier this week: doc suggested either 2-3 months suppresion on Lupron to possibly treat any endo leftover and then try natural or move to IVF right now. We are moving to IVF. I will begin my meds ( 1st bcp and Lupron and so on ) tomorrow. I'm 31, DH 40 no other issues.

I am nervous and excited and hoping to have success. Just looking for any advice on nutrition? Physical activity during--is that a no-no? Should I totally give up caffeine and alcohol NOW or wait until 2ww? And, how much weight am I going to gain????? And guys, is this going to work? Hahahha

Thanks SO much and good luck to you ALL!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ-Good luck on your procedure! I know it will go perfectly and you definately deserve it!

Sunshine-Hello! Hopefully time goes very fast for you nerves are the worst!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi Everyone,
Just a quick update from me. We got my FET scheduled for March 5!! Glad to have my date now. Will be back later for personals!


----------



## pcct

Hey congrats San being pupo with twins :)) 
Welcome sunshine :)
Hi Cali that's great u have a date for fet :)


----------



## sanumolu

thanks pcct! c its all real now for me! thanks or the support that u have been givin me


----------



## Mells54

AQ, holding you in my prayers today and tomorrow. All the best, let s know how it goes. :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Aw ur welcome San when will be ur otd?


----------



## klemoncake

yay San- enjoy your 2ww!!! 

cali- thats really not too long to wait at all!

lpear- good luck with testing xx

hey to everyone else xx

ps- anyone test early?? sooo wanting to poas already!! otd not for another week!!


----------



## wannabemomma

klemoncake - I am with you! My blood test is next Thursday. Kinda nervous. Really like just thinking I am PUPO and really do not want another negative!! Trying to stay positive! Anyone one have horriable thirst from the progestrone injections? My goodness I drink like a horse!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi wanna I am thirsty all the time, hence y I'm peeing a lot lol
Aq - hope all went ok.
Wishing every one good luck 
X


----------



## Allie2009

JennMx said:


> Allie2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hope you don't mind if I join in! We just did ER today and we got 17 eggs!! Not sure what day we will do transfer. Sat or Monday...we will be putting two back it!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you!!
> 
> 17 is awesome...Congrats! Hopefully they will all fertilize and you'll have your choice of embies....:happydance: Let us know how they grow!Click to expand...

Thanks!!

So 10 out of the 17 were mature and all 10 fertilized!!! Now we just wait for a call Saturday to see if we transfer which will be day 3 or we could do ET on Monday the 5th day!!


----------



## Rosie06

klemoncake said:


> yay San- enjoy your 2ww!!!
> 
> cali- thats really not too long to wait at all!
> 
> lpear- good luck with testing xx
> 
> hey to everyone else xx
> 
> ps- anyone test early?? sooo wanting to poas already!! otd not for another week!!

when i had my last IVF i tested a week before obviousley just to make sure the trigger had left my system lol! didnt stop me testing every day though! ;)


----------



## Rosie06

san congratulations on been pupo!!! have everything crossed for you!

AQ hope your ok and recovering well :D

hi everyone else hope all is well with everyone!

i go for my baseline tomorrow and start i presume stimms tomorrow night my ec has been brought forward to wc 11th now :D i reckon it will be the wednesday now x


----------



## pcct

That's great news Rosie not long now :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG keep the bfps coming....kay and lineman...that is such awesome news!!!! Huge Congrats...this makes me so excited to see IVF working! 

Any of you ladies experience OHSS symptoms? If so, when in the cycle?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.

Just popping on to say all went well with my surgery and i am home in bed now feeling a bit sore and shattered but other than that i am fine ;-) they found a small patch of Endo on my left ovary but not severe and some scar tissue on my bowel. Other than that i am fine and good to go for next IVF :) they also did a womb biopsy which they sending the lab and il get results in 6wks but no reason to worry as everything looks healthy with my womb  so happy! xxx

Sanu- Congrats for being pupo with twins! x

Cali- Yay for having a start date for your FET x

LPEAR- Good luck with testing x

Allie- 10 embies is fantastic! good luck for ET x

Rosie- Good luck for your scan x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Glad the surgery is over and you are on the mend!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals! 
AQ: gud to knw that u r doin gud! u r there in our prayers. Have a gud n ful recovery.
Pcct: my OTD is on feb 14th! . Hopin for 2 lil cupids!
RAF n sunshine welcome to the grp
Cali: all the best for FET!
Klemon: thanks dear! How r u doin? But this 2WW is getting to me
Wannabe: even m all time thirsty! N peeing like I am an open dam! Dont think anything negative! If u want something with all ur heart then the universe sets out to do it for you. Our prayers r there with u.
Allie: thats a great no ! fingers crossed for your ET
Rosie: thank u so much dear! EC is fast approaching for u rite! All the best!
Ttcbaby: I did have a mild OHSS, symptoms wer there soon after EC, but doc took care of it rite away with fluids as I was goin wk! now nothing is bothering me!:hugs:
hi to all the others! :dust::dust:


----------



## pcct

That's great San :) wishing u tones of luck :)


----------



## Lyghtning

Good luck Sanumolu, how exciting
Sunshine, keep up fluids and protein and good luck !

AFM, I had egg retrieval this morning and I don't know whether to be happy or gutted, a little bit of both really.

They retrieved 25 eggs, 19 of which are mature enough to use but because there were so many they are doing a 'freeze all' which means no transfer on Wednesday. 
They say I have to rest my ovaries for a month after my next period so I think we're looking at late march to do what I though was going to happen in 5 days.

I am so happy to get so many eggs, I hope 70% fertilise and 40% turn into blastocysts like the statistics say but I'm so gutted to play the waiting game again


----------



## babyhope2011

Another bfp here I tested this morning, I'm happy but very nervous coz its only been 5 months since mc, so I'm gonna try & chill until my scan & pray its all ok.

Lyghting- congrats on number of eggs, I had freeze all, I have to say frozen cycle was lovely compared to fresh & I got bfp so good luck.

Aq- glad ur on the mend hope it will b worth it in the end u deserve it good luck.

To those that r in 2ww keep thinking positive thoughts good luck
To everyone good luck xx


----------



## sanumolu

babyhope: congrats..... so happy for you!
lyghting: hmmm can understand your situation but tak a break! ur body needs it after making so many eggies!


----------



## Jamie_lee_c_

#5991
Jamie_lee_c_
Trying to conceive (TTC)
Active BnB Member



Join Date: Jan 2013
Posts: 28
Thanked others: 6
Thanked 14 times in 11 posts
Currently Feeling: 
Hi girls sorry ive not been very vocal but had nothing to report, and as its my first time no experience to comment, just been in for my baseline scan and my egg collection is on Tuesday, my follies are in between 18 and 10 and my cyst is 24.. Damn thing! 
How did everyone take to being sedated and afterwards?

Hi to everyone hope your all ok x


----------



## africaqueen

Lyhtning- Wow thats a good load of eggs! you rest up and FET will happen before you can blink x

Babyhope - :happydance::bfp::happydance: HUGE CONGRATS and happy and healthy 9mths! x

Hi to the gang. I am feeling quite sore today so laying in bed reading and my dad is coming round when dh goes to work with a box set of 24:thumbup: xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Jamie- Cross posted there. As regards the sedation for EC, it is fine. You wake up feeling like you have just had a little sleep and i had no pain and after a cuppa and a biscuit and a wee, they let you go home xxx


----------



## Kay0610

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG keep the bfps coming....kay and lineman...that is such awesome news!!!! Huge Congrats...this makes me so excited to see IVF working!
> 
> Any of you ladies experience OHSS symptoms? If so, when in the cycle?

Thank You!! I only felt mild OHSS for a couple of days after my ER. I got really bloated and my stomach felt so hard like it was full of cement. I looked 7 months pregnant! I was so scared mu IVF cycle was going to get cancelled so I drank A TON of gatorade and ate a lot of protein bars! Luckily after doing that for a few days, I started feeling much better!


----------



## LinemansWife

Babyhope- congrats!!! So happy for you :) hope you have a happy 9 months!


----------



## africaqueen

Has anyone heard from LPEAR? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

babyhope:happydance: yay!!

AQ- glad your back home and it went ok, get better soon xx

come on the 2ww ers!!! 

kay- if you got mild OHSS after ER did you get any symtpoms before your bfp?? my ohss has totally settled now, but im kind of hoping for it to come back to be later ohss so i know im preggo..didnt know if you could have early onset after er and then not get anything when preg??

lpear- how u doing?? thinking of you xx


----------



## sanumolu

to all the ladies who are in the 2ww or who are facing 2ww soon... i m totally jobless and had nothing else to do! so i went online and checked what my lil embies will be upto during this time n this is wat i got! felt i should share it here as its wonderful to imagine those 2 lil embies doin these lil deeds:baby::baby:
This is what happens in a 3 day transfer:

1 day post transfer - embryo is growing and developing
2 days post transfer - Embryo is now a blastocyst
3 days post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5 days post transfer - Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5 day (blastocyst) transfer:

1 day post transfer - Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2 days post transfer - Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3 days post transfer - Implantation begins, as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4 days post transfer - Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5 days post transfer - Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6 days post transfer - Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8 days post transfer - More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9 days post transfer - HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

I like this as we don't know what is going on in our insides at this point in time, it is really nice to know what our bodies and embryo's may be doing!:hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Well went to docs this morning, I'm on BCP for 2 weeks, then Lupron for another, and then we begin stimming ( mid- Feb )

I'm super worried about OHSS?? Does that always happen? Does Gatorade really help??


----------



## pcct

Congratulation babyhope :dance:


----------



## wannabemomma

congrats babyhope! This really is a LUCKY thread!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LinemansWife

klemoncake said:


> babyhope:happydance: yay!!
> 
> AQ- glad your back home and it went ok, get better soon xx
> 
> come on the 2ww ers!!!
> 
> kay- if you got mild OHSS after ER did you get any symtpoms before your bfp?? my ohss has totally settled now, but im kind of hoping for it to come back to be later ohss so i know im preggo..didnt know if you could have early onset after er and then not get anything when preg??
> 
> lpear- how u doing?? thinking of you xx

I know this wasn't to me but I'll answer ;) I had just some mild ohss and it went away around transfer time or a little after. I didn't start getting ohss symptoms until after I got my bfp. So don't be worried!


----------



## BabyD225

CONGRATS BABYHOPE! WOWW LOTS OF LUCK HERE!!! 

I posted this on the other thread most of you are on.. but I'm hoping for a response here too... xoxo

Sorry i have been off the map for a few days.. life gets hectic. 

I need some help/advice... today is day 8 of stims. I feel bloated and my last E2 reading from Wednesday's bloods was 945 (day 6). The RE told me today that I'm a low responder.. only 8 follicles seen right now- all between 14-17mm. I'm on 1cc menopur and 75ml gonal f every night and I've been taking ganirelix since wednesday. 

I'm feeling really discouraged at this point. I'm only 30, no other fertility issues on my end and my E2 is high enough. Why am I a low responder.. what does that even mean? In the moment I didn't ask the questions I should have so I'm wondering if this isn't going to be a good cycle. He said i will probably retrieve next wednesday, Feb 6th and theyre hoping for a 5day transfer. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated at this point. I'm bloated, sore and feel like a pin cushion. Waiting on today's bloods. 

I'll do personals later... so much work to do. xo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sanu, Kay, and lineman - thanks for explaining the OHSS to me! I am so afraid of getting it as I have to travel for my IVF cycle. Once I am back home, I am afraid the docs. here wont be able to help me should I have a tough time with the OHSS as they are not to educated on fertility medications.

Babyhopes - congrats!!!! any symptoms?


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, guess what? BFP!! In total shock, can't take it in!
DH and I are away for the weekend so will do personals on Sunday if I can.

Just a summary of my cycle:

125 gonal-f from CD2-CD13 with cetrotide from CD7-CD13. Collected 11 eggs 9 fertilized with IVF. One put back on day 3. 2 4AB blasts on ice. They also did a high dose of busrerelin on day of ET as recent research shows it helps with implantation. Beta 182 14 days after EC. Will post symptoms on Sunday as I've had a few!

Love to all, thanks for the support, baby dust!


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats LPEAR!! Lots of bfp's on here!!


----------



## sanumolu

yay lpear! congrats so happy for u!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lpear- That's amazing! SO happy for you!!


----------



## BabyD225

CONGRATS LPEARRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## pcct

LPEAR THAT'S AMAZING NEWS !! CONGRATS!! :dance: 
Lot of bfp rolling in such a lucky thread!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lpear - yipeeeee!!! enjoy your vacation!!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- So glad you are doing well and so much closer to your bfp!

BabyD- I don't know much about all of this but everyone says to remember it's quality not quantity. I had another ultrasound today and now have 14 follies and the biggest is 13 but my e2 has been so much lower than yours it's so confusing to me. I found some sort of formula that uses your e2 progression to figure out if you will be successful or not and am going to have my sister try to decipher it for me tonight. I haven't gotten my level back today yet though. A lot of women on here are getting lucky and I hope that gives you more hope because it certainly does for me.


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> AQ- So glad you are doing well and so much closer to your bfp!
> 
> BabyD- I don't know much about all of this but everyone says to remember it's quality not quantity. I had another ultrasound today and now have 14 follies and the biggest is 13 but my e2 has been so much lower than yours it's so confusing to me. I found some sort of formula that uses your e2 progression to figure out if you will be successful or not and am going to have my sister try to decipher it for me tonight. I haven't gotten my level back today yet though. A lot of women on here are getting lucky and I hope that gives you more hope because it certainly does for me.

Thanks Peachy- It is giving me so much hope.. I'm just so confused by the process and even though the doctors say I'm doing fine and that I'm just a low responder, I dont get it. Thanks for the hope and vote of confidence. I greatly appreciate that! what is your E2?


----------



## RAFwife

Wow, this is amazing seeing all the bfps!! HUGE congrats to you girls, happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:

I can't contribute too much since I haven't officially started for a few weeks, but I'm learning a lot reading everything on this thread ;)


----------



## africaqueen

Lpear- :happydance::bfp::happydance: HUGE CONGRATS!! Happy and healthy 9mths. Enjoy every moment. Wow this thread is turning out to be very lucky! lets hope all these BFPS will have a domino effect for the rest of us waiting to for OTD or waiting to start:cloud9: xxx


----------



## Kay0610

My Doctor called today with my bloodwork results...I'm still pregnant!! My beta is now 200.7 so its still a little lower than she would like but it did rise and double in the past 48 hours. Im going to try and stay positive! 

This thread seems to be a very lucky one!!!


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies need some advice, I have been looking into doing mabye 2 or 3 acupuncture one just befor ec and et .. Or should I just opt for a massage?? All I want is to feel less tense and relaxed - as right now my body is aching all over and just want my body to feel relaxed which would you say would be best?


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Hey ladies need some advice, I have been looking into doing mabye 2 or 3 acupuncture one just befor ec and et .. Or should I just opt for a massage?? All I want is to feel less tense and relaxed - as right now my body is aching all over and just want my body to feel relaxed which would you say would be best?

I'm wondering the same! I had 2 massages this week and I'm debating acupunture.. never did it before but i'm intrigued!


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies need some advice, I have been looking into doing mabye 2 or 3 acupuncture one just befor ec and et .. Or should I just opt for a massage?? All I want is to feel less tense and relaxed - as right now my body is aching all over and just want my body to feel relaxed which would you say would be best?
> 
> I'm wondering the same! I had 2 massages this week and I'm debating acupunture.. never did it before but i'm intrigued!Click to expand...


Am the same , am actually getting stressed thinking what I'd be best to do lol - all tho they tell u to have like 1 go every week when I really just want something to take away the strain on my body from work and just feel relaxed , what sort of massages did u go for?


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey - I did accu the whole time I was stimming and the day after EC and the day after ET. I also went yesterday which was a week after ET. I think it is very relaxing and seems to stay with you longer than a massage. That is me though everyone is different. The lady also told me why she was placing needles where. For instance she puts alot in my legs for circulation and then some in my tummy for lining issues. I think it is great. The doc just said do not do it on day of transfer.


----------



## pcct

Thanks wannabe - so would u say if I go for it just before ec and maybe once after et?


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies need some advice, I have been looking into doing mabye 2 or 3 acupuncture one just befor ec and et .. Or should I just opt for a massage?? All I want is to feel less tense and relaxed - as right now my body is aching all over and just want my body to feel relaxed which would you say would be best?
> 
> I'm wondering the same! I had 2 massages this week and I'm debating acupunture.. never did it before but i'm intrigued!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Am the same , am actually getting stressed thinking what I'd be best to do lol - all tho they tell u to have like 1 go every week when I really just want something to take away the strain on my body from work and just feel relaxed , what sort of massages did u go for?Click to expand...

PCCT- I just went for a relaxing one.. a little deep tissue on my neck and shoulders.. but i tried to stay away from my lower back while on these stims.. I may make an acupuncture appt for tomorrow actually.. i'm scared.. i'm so sick of needles!!!!



wannabemomma said:


> Hey - I did accu the whole time I was stimming and the day after EC and the day after ET. I also went yesterday which was a week after ET. I think it is very relaxing and seems to stay with you longer than a massage. That is me though everyone is different. The lady also told me why she was placing needles where. For instance she puts alot in my legs for circulation and then some in my tummy for lining issues. I think it is great. The doc just said do not do it on day of transfer.

Thanks Wannabe! I'm gonna go for it.. hope the needles aren't too bad! Thanks for the suggestion! xo


----------



## pcct

Yeah am guna go for it too :)


----------



## wannabemomma

the needles are nothing!!! Not compared to the needles we are all use too!!! I do not even feel them. Good luck! I hope you like it! :kiss:


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) I can't wait now :)


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)

Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)
> 
> Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!Click to expand...

Woo hoo am just trying to get hold of one at the min there's a few I can go to but this one specials in fertility so hoping to get booked it soon :) how much is ur acuu?


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)
> 
> Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Woo hoo am just trying to get hold of one at the min there's a few I can go to but this one specials in fertility so hoping to get booked it soon :) how much is ur acuu?Click to expand...

They said for the inital appointment its on $65.. I just entered that into a currency converter.. so if it's accurate, it says 65.00 Us Dollars = 37.74 Pounds Sterling


----------



## pcct

That's great :) the first place I looked wanted £45 this other place that deals with fertility is £35 :) he is so busy so. Hope he can fit me in


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> That's great :) the first place I looked wanted £45 this other place that deals with fertility is £35 :) he is so busy so. Hope he can fit me in

TRy to get in! Even if you have to splurge and spend the 45! I dont have that pound symbol! lol xo


----------



## pcct

Haha!! Yeah I don't mind paying the £45 plus the clinic is closer but doesn't have any fertility specilest :shrug:


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)
> 
> Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!Click to expand...

 Got my appt!! Am in on Monday too :) right after my baseline scan appt :)


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)
> 
> Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Got my appt!! Am in on Monday too :) right after my baseline scan appt :)Click to expand...

YAYYYY Same day.. we'll have to report back with how it was~:hugs:


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I can't wait now :)
> 
> Just made my appointment for Monday afternoon!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Got my appt!! Am in on Monday too :) right after my baseline scan appt :)Click to expand...
> 
> YAYYYY Same day.. we'll have to report back with how it was~:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah we sure can I can't wait :) my appt is 5.30 pm


----------



## jp1

well im on day 5 of injections and all my worry and upset was for nothing! The injections are fine and so far not feeling any different. Dont know if anyone can help me though, im due on monday / tuesday but still my boobs seem bigger and tender. is this normal? is it just me, unless ive gained weight and gone straight to my boobs. TMI im sure but just want to know if this is normal on buserelin?
hope everyone is doing ok and had a good week. x


----------



## pcct

Hi jp am on buserlin and my boobs r feeling exactly the same very very tender and sensitive - I got a little bloated as well an thought I had defo out weight in but been lossi g weight all week - so defo a side affect Hun :hugs:


----------



## jp1

Thanks PCCT glad its not me, well you know what i mean. How long have you been on buserelin for? i started monday 28th and on it until stimming starts on 14th. seems like ages but the first 5 days have gone pretty quick. I def wont have been losing weight this week for the first time ever ive not eaten diet food or low fat food because i kept reading bad stuff about it. im sure i wont have gained weight but my lower stomach and boobs are definatley bigger!Not making me happy but hope its not permanent (well i dont mind if baby appears of course). Other than that i feel great, im not even pre menstrual and snappy which i normally am (only to DH) . I am due on on mon/tues but is that going to be as per my normal cycle or are these drugs going to effect? 
What is your time scale on buserelin?then is it menopaur for you to? x


----------



## pcct

I have been on it 2 weeks today now - I have my baseline scan on Monday and hoping to start stims Monday night or tue either menpour or gonal f.
I started day 1 of my cycle rather than cd21 so not to sure about af - mine won't be due for another 2 weeks so not too sure what will happen.
My first couple days on buserlin I was dizzy and had really bad headaches then read about having plenty fluid and headaches ect have been fine :) today I have been been very hormonal and I yesterday I had really bad road rage at people :shock: snapping at little things- am hoping it eases off soon I don't like it, yet the only person I get really happy with is my oh :shrug: lol


----------



## jp1

Me and My dH seem to be getting on really well at the moment and normally before AF i am quite short and irritable , never to anyone else only to him. but thats not happening yet! i wont speak to soon. 
I read about fluids and have been drinking loads and not had a headache yet but going to the loo loads cos of the water intake. I think by end of week 2 i may experience a few things but not yet except the boob thing. hope not to have too much weight gain as all last year when i thought we were starting treatment i lost weight and kept it off. then our treatment got delayed till after xmas and i gained 8lbs back! to which ive not lost again ahhh!
Im on the buserlin same amount of time as you from what it seems, and the menopaur ive been told im only on for 9 days. its all very daunting but hope it goes smoothly. 
hope your scan goes well monday and u are ready for the next stage of this journey. 
Is this your first fertility treatment?
x


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- I have been doing acupuncture for about 6 or 7 weeks and I love it. Yesterday my snoring actually woke me up (oops) and I can never sleep anywhere but home. I read somewhere visualization is supposed to help so after the needles are in (doesn't hurt and only takes a minute) I think of everything that's going to happen and the outcome I want. I picture a happy baby in there! Well apparently at least til I doze off lol.

BabyD- My level today came back at 516. I just don't get it. She told me not to worry and it's more about where the levels are at maturity. My lining was at 11 and she said anything over 7 is good. I sooo wish we could stop worrying!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- I could have missed it somewhere in all these posts but did they tell you yet when you will trigger? Mine was saying Mon or perhaps Tues (ultrasound on Sun will help with that) and I know you are a day ahead of me.


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- I have been doing acupuncture for about 6 or 7 weeks and I love it. Yesterday my snoring actually woke me up (oops) and I can never sleep anywhere but home. I read somewhere visualization is supposed to help so after the needles are in (doesn't hurt and only takes a minute) I think of everything that's going to happen and the outcome I want. I picture a happy baby in there! Well apparently at least til I doze off lol.

BabyD- My level today came back at 516. I just don't get it. She told me not to worry and it's more about where the levels are at maturity. My lining was at 11 and she said anything over 7 is good. I sooo wish we could stop worrying!


----------



## pcct

Jp - am on nasal spary buserlin so I find my side affects kicked in after my 3rd spary ( am on 4 a day) I believe I will still be taken the spary while on stims too but on a lower does.
Yeah this is the first fertility treatment I have used we had no other choice but to go straight to ivf.

Hi peachy - I read that too / well when am doing my relaxation CDs it says to try picture what is going on at each stage of ur treatment :).... Am really looking forward to doing the acu even if people do say there is no prove that it helps woman with ivf and we r just wasting money - as long as it relaxes my body and gets the blood flown am happy With that coz pretty much that's why us ladies do it - to relax and de stress our body and minds right?


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- Sorry I don't know why that posted twice. My doc said to try it for that aspect yes but my acupuncurist says it does a lot more. She encourages women to start well before ivf starts (she said I started late and is disappointed that I won't take herbs) because it can actually improve fertility like improving egg quality and blood flow to the uterus to help implantation and keep baby thriving. She says to continue for the first 12 weeks to decrease chance of miscarriage. Not sure if I believe it all or not but like most am willing to try anything and it makes me feel better. I pay $65 a session and of course insurance doesn't cover that either.


----------



## pcct

:dohh: it doubles posts for me too sometimes lol - yeah am guna give it a shot I so can't wait :) I have heard people,say all sorts bout things to eat ect but am really not up for all that


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- I could have missed it somewhere in all these posts but did they tell you yet when you will trigger? Mine was saying Mon or perhaps Tues (ultrasound on Sun will help with that) and I know you are a day ahead of me.




Peachy1584 said:


> Pcct- I have been doing acupuncture for about 6 or 7 weeks and I love it. Yesterday my snoring actually woke me up (oops) and I can never sleep anywhere but home. I read somewhere visualization is supposed to help so after the needles are in (doesn't hurt and only takes a minute) I think of everything that's going to happen and the outcome I want. I picture a happy baby in there! Well apparently at least til I doze off lol.
> 
> BabyD- My level today came back at 516. I just don't get it. She told me not to worry and it's more about where the levels are at maturity. My lining was at 11 and she said anything over 7 is good. I sooo wish we could stop worrying!


Peachy-- they told me today that i'll probably have my retrieval on Wednesday of next week but I'll know more tomorrow and Sunday..So i guess that means a monday trigger- we're so close on this one!! . I thought I was gonna go sooner too!!! My E2 Level was 1916 today!! CRAZY high i think... I hope i dont go into OHSS... i only have 8 follicles around 13-17mm now... and I'm on SUCH a low dose of gonal f and menopur and I've been on ganirelix for 4 days now! I didnt ask about my lining.. I dont know what number is good.. he just said mine looks good. 

What injections are you on now.. and for how many days? I'm bloated.. look prego already.. aside from the anxiety and worrying i feel ok.. hugs to u in Minnesota!!


----------



## africaqueen

Kay- So happy for you that your numbers have risen. I hope they continue to do so. Great news x

Hi to Pcct, Peachy, BabyD and the gang xxx


----------



## BabyD225

Hey AQ! How are you doing?? Quick question for you... on day 8 of stims today and got my E2 level back from this mornings bloods.. its 1916... isnt that really high??


----------



## africaqueen

Hi BabyD, I am ok thanks just quite sore and tired but getting there.
As regards bloods im sorry but got no idea as our clinic doesnt do any bloods during cycles, just scans... im sure someone will know whats normal though xxx


----------



## BabyD225

africaqueen said:


> Hi BabyD, I am ok thanks just quite sore and tired but getting there.
> As regards bloods im sorry but got no idea as our clinic doesnt do any bloods during cycles, just scans... im sure someone will know whats normal though xxx

Thanks.. are you resting??


----------



## africaqueen

Yes, i have been on the sofa with my blanket watching tv all day 
Plan on having a shower tomorrow and changing my bandage and maybe getting out for a breathe of fresh air as should be feeling a little less sore xxx


----------



## BabyD225

I'm glad you're resting up! Being sore and changing bandages doesn't seem fun! How's the weather in Liverpool now that you're getting fresh air? Its SO cold in New York.. I took my dog for a walk before and i thought my hands were going to fall off!


----------



## africaqueen

The weather in Liverpool is around 7c right now so not too bad and im all cosy with my blanket  we did have snow last week for a few days but it soon went. I have heard it gets very cold in NY? I have always longed to go to NYC for a wkend of shopping and sightseeing around xmas time. Have you ever been to the UK? xxx


----------



## pcct

Hi AQ glad ur resting and hope u have a speedy recovery :hugs: 
I have always waned to go to new York too for shopping and sight seeing :) 
The weather here in Scotland is -2c glad the rain and wind has settled all tho I noticed the roof of my car icing over :shock:


----------



## BabyD225

africaqueen said:


> The weather in Liverpool is around 7c right now so not too bad and im all cosy with my blanket  we did have snow last week for a few days but it soon went. I have heard it gets very cold in NY? I have always longed to go to NYC for a wkend of shopping and sightseeing around xmas time. Have you ever been to the UK? xxx

The weather here varies so much! Yesterday it was 50(F) and today its around 30..(just below freezing). We had snow last week as well followed by beautiful warmer sunny weather. NYC during Christmas is SOOO crowded. I avoid midtown at all costs! But.. it is so beautiful...the shopping, the stores..the lights.. I've never been to UK.. only other European countries.. My husband is dying to see London! Maybe one day... lets hope for a babymoon!


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh that's chilly Pcct! whereabouts in Scotland are you? my mum was born in Fife and my nan was scottish xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Oh i can imagine how crowded NYC gets at Christmas time! would love to be part of it all though. Would def need a load of cash tho to hit those shops! lol xxx


----------



## pcct

Am in Stirlingshire bang in the middle of Edinburgh and Glasgow :) my clinic is in tayside am at Dundee ninewells hospital :) - my sister lives in Cheshire so I have been to Liverpool many times I loveeeee it and shopping there is amazing!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- sorry you are uncomfortable but glad you're staying cozy. Hope your hubby really is treating you like a queen!

BabyD- I am still on 10Lupron 75 Menopur and 225 Follistim. Tomorrow hubby and I start the Doxycycline. Today is day 7 for me. I think your e2 is fine they are supposed to double right and be like 200 per folly? Wouldn't it be great if you have some they can't see? I actually even asked the gal today how she can even tell since they all look the same. She said practice lol. She said 10 days of stims is about average. You all talk about the weather well right now it's about -12 F here and with the windchill factor it feels like -30. It just gets so cold the numbers no longer matter. It's snowing lots of light fluffy snow so it looks like a snow globe out there. Freezing but beautiful.


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals a quick question ! my ET was on 31st n now i started spotting pretty badly! dont knw wats happening! any idea? m freaking out


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> Hey AQ! How are you doing?? Quick question for you... on day 8 of stims today and got my E2 level back from this mornings bloods.. its 1916... isnt that really high??

My levels were 3780 on day 8. But I did develop mild OHSS. After my day 8 stims though I triggered that night so they didn't let mine get any higher. And I had 15 mature eggs. Hope this answers your questions. But again, I think everyone is different.


----------



## LinemansWife

I had my 2nd beta today. My levels went from 280 to 588 in 2 days. So now waiting on the ultrasound at 6 weeks. I thought the worrying would stop once I had my levels rechecked but it hasn't.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sank I don't know about et but after my iui, which I heard is the same process....I spotted and the Dr said it would be nor all. If it gets heavier I would call the Dr. Oh and when my sister got pregnant, which was naturally she was having what can only be described as a full blown period. The Dr said it was probably that the embie implanted on a vein.....I hope that is what is causing it  implant lil embie.


----------



## Peachy1584

Sanu- Are you on progesterone injections or suppositories? I read spotting can happen with suppositories and implantation. When you say spotting badly do you really mean spotting or are you really bleeding? Trust your instincts and if you are worried call. That's what your doctor is there for and it will make you feel better.

Lineman- I worry about every little thing all the time so I am a bit of a hypocrite when I say you should try to relax. It's in Gods hands now and your beta more than doubled! I am no expert but after two drawn out ectopic pregnancies I was a number stalker and I would have loved to have yours as a good sign. I am praying to have the same worry real soon. Besides people say you'll worry for 18 yrs after the 9 mos but really it will last forever!


----------



## LinemansWife

Thanks! This is my first ever pregnancy so I really don't know how my body will react. I know I'll feel better once I see a heartbeat :)


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls, can anyone help? This will be our first IVF with ICSI, everything with me is fine, but DH's count is very low. 

What (if any) supplements did you take before and during treatment? I'm trying to research the best vitamins etc to take but becoming overwhelmed with all the choices! For example, Royal Jelly seems to be great but is there any point in me taking it? I'd like to know what's best for both of us to take without messing up any hormones and affecting the treatment.


----------



## sanumolu

hi ttcbaby and peachy:
thanks for ur timely advice! i m progestrone inj.... i called the clinic they told not to worry as it was the old bleed not new bleed! but told to tak rest n keep on monitoring the bleedin, if it increases or bleeds like AF then to get to the clinic as soon as possible, i m to wait for one more day n if i stil bleed then do to the clinic anyway .:dohh: sorry for panicking:wacko:


----------



## babyhope2011

Rafswife- I use pregncare conception they r good.
Sanu- hope ur ok,I panick over every thing even wen u get bfp it's not over.
Hope ur all ok.
X


----------



## pcct

Raf- we r using pregnacare too the one for him as her


----------



## mrs.e.e

RAFwife said:


> Hi girls, can anyone help? This will be our first IVF with ICSI, everything with me is fine, but DH's count is very low.
> 
> What (if any) supplements did you take before and during treatment? I'm trying to research the best vitamins etc to take but becoming overwhelmed with all the choices! For example, Royal Jelly seems to be great but is there any point in me taking it? I'd like to know what's best for both of us to take without messing up any hormones and affecting the treatment.

I used pregnacare but would also strongly recommend acupuncture - see my thread bfp success with acupuncture. They can also treat men too


----------



## pcct

Hi mrs e I seen it thread and am now booked in for acupuncture on Monday :) really can't wait!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sanu no problem! It is normal to be panicky right now. Take it and easy and let us know hwo you are doing.

RAF - I am taking a bunch of things....Me and DH have started taking Coq10 200mgs. I am taking a prenatal, Royal Jelly, and have ordered something called PQQ which my GP recommended for both me and DH. I havent started as I have just ordered it. It is suppposed to be similar to Coq10 but when used in conjunction it is supposed to have great outcomes. The last thing I was thinking of adding was the pregnitude and maybe an iron supplement but havent done it yet.


----------



## BabyD225

Linemans- I'm so excited for you! Can't wait to see your next big beta!!

So here's my update.. still 8 follicles and a few smaller ones.. but they think 8 will be mature so thats good news... 

I trigger Tonight or tomorrow!! So thats an ER for monday or tuesday!!!


----------



## sanumolu

dont knw WATS HAPPENING! i think thats the worst part of 2ww... spotting stopped but still on watch! m scared! m cramping! dont have a clue wats goin on...... god wish 14th would come sooner!


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- Aww hun, sorry you are finding the first stage of the 2ww so stressful. Its usually the 2nd wk thats the worst. The only advice i can give is that what will be will be. By OTD you will either be pregnant or not and all the stressing and upset we put ourselves through whilst waiting makes no difference at all. Its all down to fate once our precious embies are transferred. I know its awful after all we endure with the IVF and then this wait is pure torture but try and stay calm the best you can and lots of luck x

Pcct- Ah yes Liverpool is amazing for shopping and night life too. Love it  i would love to go to Edinburgh for a wkend at some point this year as i have never been. x

Hi to all the gang and i hope our newly pregnant ladies are all doing well and those in 2ww are managing to preserve their sanity somehow ;-) 

AFM- I went to the supermarket today for a few things with my dad and ended up almost fainting so came back home to bed :( had a cup of tea with lots of sugar an that seemed to help so my blood sugar must of been low maybe due to the GA from the other day xxx


----------



## pcct

Ah yeah Edinburgh is great I was there today :) 
Glad after having some sugar u r better :hugs: 
Today I was been very moody then crying after wards :( don't like theses moods! Had to have a few hours sleep so feeling a bit better
When u ladies were dr and to those theta still are , where ur moods like this too?


----------



## Rosie06

RAFwife said:


> Hi girls, can anyone help? This will be our first IVF with ICSI, everything with me is fine, but DH's count is very low.
> 
> What (if any) supplements did you take before and during treatment? I'm trying to research the best vitamins etc to take but becoming overwhelmed with all the choices! For example, Royal Jelly seems to be great but is there any point in me taking it? I'd like to know what's best for both of us to take without messing up any hormones and affecting the treatment.

we usded for the month before the sanatogen mother and father to be vitamins used them back in 2010 and this time round too boots normally have them on 3 for 2 x


----------



## mrs.e.e

pcct said:


> Hi mrs e I seen it thread and am now booked in for acupuncture on Monday :) really can't wait!

Really hope it works for you xx


----------



## LinemansWife

sanumolu said:


> dont knw WATS HAPPENING! i think thats the worst part of 2ww... spotting stopped but still on watch! m scared! m cramping! dont have a clue wats goin on...... god wish 14th would come sooner!

sanu- I cramped SO bad and just knew I would get a bfn. Even after my 1st beta I cramped and though I was having a mc. But everything has been fine. There have been several bfp's on here that said they cramped during the 2ww. Hope this can ease your mind a little Hun!


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- Yes I had episodes like that also. Wasn't sure if it was the meds or the stress of the whole thing but the odd the thing is that I started feeling more emotionally stable after starting stims. Again not sure if it is the hormones themselves or the fact that there seemed to be a purpose now and being very busy trying to figure it all out with all yhe shoys and doctor visits.

Sanu-I am very sorry you feel so bad about it all. You have a longer bed rest time than most of us I think and it's definately hard to keep yourself busy. I am taking a week off work after transfer because I am on my feet for so long and play to lay around the first few days so I recorded all my favorite shows to catch up on during that time, have a few good romance novels to read,have games on my phone and plan to have a couple visit and pass some time with me. Nothing will make you forget about it until the 14th but perhaps you could find a few more distractions.


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- I had the same thing happen to me before. Your body went through a big trauma and is weak right now. Listen to it and rest. Pamper yourself and let yourself heal you've been through a lot. Besides you'll be having to deal with all again soon enough!


----------



## pcct

Peachy1584 said:


> Pcct- Yes I had episodes like that also. Wasn't sure if it was the meds or the stress of the whole thing but the odd the thing is that I started feeling more emotionally stable after starting stims. Again not sure if it is the hormones themselves or the fact that there seemed to be a purpose now and being very busy trying to figure it all out with all yhe shoys and doctor visits.
> 
> Sanu-I am very sorry you feel so bad about it all. You have a longer bed rest time than most of us I think and it's definately hard to keep yourself busy. I am taking a week off work after transfer because I am on my feet for so long and play to lay around the first few days so I recorded all my favorite shows to catch up on during that time, have a few good romance novels to read,have games on my phone and plan to have a couple visit and pass some time with me. Nothing will make you forget about it until the 14th but perhaps you could find a few more distractions.

That's how I feel today and yesterday was the worse I have been and now I just can't stop crying! I mean I really don't want to feel like way but can't help it :( part of me feels lonely and part of feels like am being judge by people who havnt got a clue what's it like to be going thru this :(


----------



## BabyD225

Sanu- I'm so sorry you're not feeling great! Hugs to you.

PCCT- I had to cancel my acupunture appointment- I just found out i'm having my retrieval on Monday morning- so much more exciting!!


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone :flower: WOW 5 bfps already :D

AQ how are you feeling? hope your resting up :hugs:

Had my baseline yesterday lining was 4.3 and had 15 follies and 17 on other side less than 6mm started stimms tonight, theyve said EC will be either the 13th or 15th :D


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- I know it's hard and I hated all the crying I did too. Just keep reminding yourself it's going to go by fast and be over soon. These feelings will pass.

Baby- YAY! Glad I am not far behind as I am so bloated and uncomfortable. If you trigger tonight will it be Tues morning?


----------



## pcct

Aw baby thus great news :) u an always re book ur appt for a few days after right? 
Rosie that's great news :) 
Aw peach I hope so too , I had a lovely chat with oh so am feeling so much better and he is a lot more understanding - he has been get past 2 weeks and today he was only trying to light my mood but I wasn't haven't it lol


----------



## BabyD225

I'm triggering tonight at 10:30 for a Monday morning retrieval.. I'm so happy to only have the HCG tonight and nothing else!!! They told me to only give myself 5,000 of HCG rather than 10,000.. anyone know why?? Can't wait till u get ur trigger time Peachy--- our 2ww together will be less anxious!!


----------



## babyhope2011

Pcct- my grandma & grandad come from Scotland, I've been doing my ancestry it's amazing.
Sanu I've had real bad cramping & horrendous back ache, I woz going out my mind but in the 2nd week I just decided to chill coz it wasn't doing me any good, good luck hun


----------



## pcct

How exciting Hun I can't for Monday to see if I get any more dates in sight :)


----------



## Allie2009

Hey ladies!! Wow 5 bfps!! That's awesome. 

Our ET is going to be this Monday at noon!!! And I can test on the 15th....but im sure I will test before then...lol


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Wow that is a lot of follies! great news! I am feeling a little better thanks, just tired so been relaxing all afternoon x

BabyD- Yay for trigger tonight and enjoy your needle free day tomorrow! best of luck for monday's EC x


----------



## africaqueen

Allie- Cross posted there  good luck for monday! il add your OTD to the 1st page x


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies- What is considered spotting. This morning I was having cramps kinda like when you know your about to start and then and this might be TMI there was like light brownish/pink. It only happened on the toilet paper and only 2x by mid afternoon it was gone. Would that be considered spotting or just old blood?


----------



## sanumolu

Aq,Peachy , linemans: thank u gals! U understand me better than any1 else! I get it AQ I need to relax! Wat wil happen will happen! Now m planning to read a book, watch movies, hunt for our dream home n book a vacation to Maldives soon after the OTD. So that I will have something to look forward to no matter wat. I already finished one book! It was a medical adventure ! nice book ! now have to start on the next one! Today huby n his parents are home so having my mind ful!
No cramps or bleed today! 
Aq: stay put . take care of urself u need the attention now k! have a gud recovery!
Pcct: its totally normal! There wer days wen a completely different person comes out of me n starts crying n yelling! Its k its just the medicines! Poor my huby had to tolerate me in the worst conditions,
Linemans: thank u hun! That makes me feel better! Hope is still there!
Peachy: m rite on track with ur ideas of finding more distractions! 
Baby: thanks sweetheart! Hugs to u too!all the best for ER! Fingers crossed
Wannabe: I think thats just spottin , I had a wipe of old blood which came up only ones!


----------



## LiKo

Hi ladies,

Well it has been a while since my last post. I'm in the 2ww and OTD was due to be 07/02.

Unfortunately I'm going to be bringing the lucky thread with all of these BFP's down. Last night (8dp4dt) I noticed that the progesterone gel that came out was tinged with red/brown and some mucous (sorry TMI). I was happy as I thought it was maybe implantation bleeding. A few hours later the bleeding got worse and now I have been experiencing heavy bleeding for the last 24 hours, as well as cramping :cry:

So I guess that's it for me this time around. I was really surprised to have got my period this early, I was still 5 days away from OTD.

Needless to say I'm very upset. I keep thinking, well maybe the bleeding will stop and I'll still be pregnant, but I know it's just wishful thinking.

I really thought this would work, and now I'm really disappointed in my body.

I'll call my clinic tomorrow to let them know, and see where we go from now. I'm so thankful that we have a frozen embryo at least, but I have no idea how my clinic does FET. I hate how much time just drags when you're TTC.

Wannabe and sanu - you're spotting sounds very light and like nothing to worry about. My AF came without warning (no cramps, no sore boobs) and is heavy and has remained so.

Anyway, congratulations to all of the ladies who have had their BFP's, and good luck to everyone having their EC's or ET's this week.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sanumolu

liko: don give up hope! i heard that even wen u bleed like that u need to get on with the test just to make sure! and u have a gud back up too... test and then only conclude k... hugs sweetheart


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- I am glad your feeling more positive and keeping your mind occupied to help with the 2ww. It is such a tense time. Wishing you tons of luck and the Maldives sounds amazing! x

LiKo- I am sorry you have started bleeding already, but please don't completely lose hope yet as i have 2 close friends that bled heavily until their 3rd mth of pregnancy and then it stopped and they both have their babies. I was also advised by my RE that implantation bleeding can be heavy in some women and last a few days. I know things arent looking great but there is still some hope until OTD. How many embies did you have transferred? x


----------



## wannabemomma

Thinking about you liko. Please let us know what your doctor says. Like AQ said everyone is different. Thinking of you!


----------



## Mells54

LiKo, sorry hun:hugs: I know it seems like its over, but stay positive and remember you have a :cold:.


----------



## Peachy1584

Sanu- So glad your bleeding has stopped so you can focus in something else. Planning a trip sounds amazing and would probably be a good remedy for all of us!

Liko- I am so sorry to hear about your bleeding. A girlfriend of mine had what's called a subchorionic hematoma. It's basically a blood clot that forms during implantation and like ends up between the placenta and uterine wall. She bled heavily at random times basically from implantation through 4 mos. I am sure you know your body better than anyone else but it is still early. I hope it works out.

BabyD- That really is exciting and yes it really will be much easier to have someone to waiy with! Well at least if I can get my show on the road! You responded very quickly so that may be a good sign. I go in this morning for an us/bloodwork so we'll see. Feels weird going to the doc on a Sun but really glad my hubby can join me since he isn't at work. Did the trigger go alright for you? No side effects or anything?

Pcct- How is your day going? Feeling a little more upbeat? If not that's o.k. too. Cry it all out and know you have every right in the world to do so!


----------



## ttcbaby117

TMI ALERT -

Liko - My sister bleed so bad she had to sit on the tiolet and just let it come out. The Dr told her that is could be that the baby implanted on a vein. Her lil one is 5 in March ;)


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> Sanu- So glad your bleeding has stopped so you can focus in something else. Planning a trip sounds amazing and would probably be a good remedy for all of us!
> 
> Liko- I am so sorry to hear about your bleeding. A girlfriend of mine had what's called a subchorionic hematoma. It's basically a blood clot that forms during implantation and like ends up between the placenta and uterine wall. She bled heavily at random times basically from implantation through 4 mos. I am sure you know your body better than anyone else but it is still early. I hope it works out.
> 
> BabyD- That really is exciting and yes it really will be much easier to have someone to waiy with! Well at least if I can get my show on the road! You responded very quickly so that may be a good sign. I go in this morning for an us/bloodwork so we'll see. Feels weird going to the doc on a Sun but really glad my hubby can join me since he isn't at work. Did the trigger go alright for you? No side effects or anything?
> 
> Pcct- How is your day going? Feeling a little more upbeat? If not that's o.k. too. Cry it all out and know you have every right in the world to do so!

Peachy-i had to give 5000units... The doctor said my E2 was near 3000 and he didn't want me to go into OHSS... So I triggered at 1030 pm. This was my worst shot because it actually hurt. My stomach is sore where the injection was and I actually felt it spreading. I had this with my IUIs as well. I felt VERY nauseous last night but I don't know if it was the HCG or that I took my prenatals on a very empty stomach then laid down. My nipples are very sensitive today and I'm still abdominally sore. I feel my ovaries today more than ever. I have to go tomorrow to the hosp at 830am and my retrieval is at 930. I'm taking doxycycline tonight with dinner then nada after midnight. I'm really anxious for the retrieval- I know I don't have a ton of eggs- I'm hoping they're all good quality and it would be amazing if I could get some frozen. But if I get one excellent ill be ecstatic! Let me know what timeline they gave you! Hugs to you!!

Liko- I'm so sorry you're going through this. Go get bloods done asap. Don't give up hope- everyones body reacts differently- a lot of these girls gave so much hope. You must be scared and sad though, and I wish you could try and smile. Hugs and love for you! I don't pray, but I'm sending lots of positive energy and fingers crossed for you! Xoxo


----------



## pcct

Hi peach am feeling so much better today :) thank you so much for asking - am just so exited for tomorrow and have fxd ill be ready to do stims :)


----------



## star7474

Congrats to Linesman, Lpear, Kay & baby hope on your BFP!!

I had a bit of a scare on Saturday, me & OH decided to :sex: as we haven't since before I started the treatment, half way through I noticed fresh blood, obviously called the fertility nurse & she just thinks he hit my cervix, but it seriously made me worry, I haven't had anymore bleeding luckily, but obviously were not allowed :sex: till after the scan, but even then to be honest if its gonna make me bleed then I don't want to risk it!!


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, good luck tomorrow! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## pcct

That's mells am hoping for some good news so we can get moving on to the next step :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey all the current and future BFP'ers woudl you be so kind to fill out the form on this thread for us future IVFers to stalk. Once you get your bfps it would be great to help us all out to know what you went through and your stats....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/491023-list-your-ivf-successes-here-105.html

Thanks so much!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- Everything crossed for you! I am sure it will go smoothly and you will enjoy the nap! Don't worry about the amount of eggs remember they told you they should all be mature and 8 mature eggs is a good number no matter what. I will be anxious as well but am so glad with each step to be moving forward I wish I had as short of time on stims as you did lucky. I had my visit this morning and my e2 is 1,326 so I'm glad that is rising. I now have 17 follies with 5 mature and 5 that should catch up soon so she said we'd wait for those. I go back tomorrow morning and then we'll decide for sure if I trigger Mon or Tues. I forgot to ask what my lining was at this time. So retrieval will be Wed or Thurs. Good luck again for tomorrow :hugs: I can't wait for an update !

Pcct- Hope all goes well at your appt tomorrow and that you get to start stimming. It's so lovely when something goes your way in all this craziness!


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- Everything crossed for you! I am sure it will go smoothly and you will enjoy the nap! Don't worry about the amount of eggs remember they told you they should all be mature and 8 mature eggs is a good number no matter what. I will be anxious as well but am so glad with each step to be moving forward I wish I had as short of time on stims as you did lucky. I had my visit this morning and my e2 is 1,326 so I'm glad that is rising. I now have 17 follies with 5 mature and 5 that should catch up soon so she said we'd wait for those. I go back tomorrow morning and then we'll decide for sure if I trigger Mon or Tues. I forgot to ask what my lining was at this time. So retrieval will be Wed or Thurs. Good luck again for tomorrow :hugs: I can't wait for an update !
> 
> Pcct- Hope all goes well at your appt tomorrow and that you get to start stimming. It's so lovely when something goes your way in all this craziness!

Thanks Peachy!! As soon as I'm awake and able to hop online ill let u know how it all was... So ready for tomorrow to be over! You're getting so close too!!! I doubt ill be able to sleep tonight.. My dr told me to bring warm fuzzy socks with me- pack them for when you go if no one tells you to! Speak tomorrowwww!!


----------



## LinemansWife

star7474 said:


> Congrats to Linesman, Lpear, Kay & baby hope on your BFP!!
> 
> I had a bit of a scare on Saturday, me & OH decided to :sex: as we haven't since before I started the treatment, half way through I noticed fresh blood, obviously called the fertility nurse & she just thinks he hit my cervix, but it seriously made me worry, I haven't had anymore bleeding luckily, but obviously were not allowed :sex: till after the scan, but even then to be honest if its gonna make me bleed then I don't want to risk it!!

That is so scary! We have twice since I got my bfp and I'm so scared that I can't even enjoy it. When is your scan? Mine isn't until February 18th. I'll be 6 1/2 weeks then.


----------



## Flowermal

Hiya ladies wow hadn't posted in awhile and came in to see all the wonderful news!!!

Congrats to LPEAR, linesman, Kay, babyhope on your BFPs!!!! :happydance:

AQ: glad your surgery went well.. Have a good rest

Sanu, PCCT, great to hear things are going well!!!

Liko, sorry that you are going through a tough time.. Hope things turn out better for you soon :hugs:

Cali, how have u been doing?

Big hello to everyone :):):)


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals ... i had some more bleedin in the morning no cramping or anything just fresh blood.. and since then just spotting! initially with fresh blood that went on to dark latter! m freaking out! doc says to stay put n tak rest! n that seams to be the most challenging task. :wacko:


----------



## ineedaseed

good luck to all ladies having ec/et today :hugs:
lots of dust to those in the 2ww or testing :dust:
@san- hope the spotting eases soon hun :hugs: xx


----------



## pcct

Good luck for today baby :hugs:


----------



## klemoncake

lpear- woooo:happydance: 

liko - really sorry hun:hugs:

star- your post!! the thought of BD for me!!!!- me and dh have been loving the past month without any!!!! am sure it is all just bd related though xx

baby- good lck today with your ER. 

hi to everyone else!!

afm - im 9dp3dt and ive had 3 :bfp: since yesterday am!!! otd not for a few days and i really thought i was out..it was a clear negative on 7dp. :cloud9: you are the first to know apart from dh!!! havent rung clinic yet!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Klemoncake- OMG!!! Wonderful news!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: have you took a digital too? happy an healthy 9mths! Love how lucky this thread is for so many of us! xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey congratulations klem :happydance: 
AQ am loving how lucky it is too :)


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Pcct 
Is it your scan today? xxx


----------



## klemoncake

getting a digi later AQ. x


----------



## pcct

Yeah AQ scan is at 2.45 then I have acu 5.30 :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Ooh good luck! can't wait to hear that you can start stimms xxx


----------



## pcct

I hope so too am so excited :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Yay congrats klemon!!! So happy and excited for you!


----------



## star7474

Congrats Klemon!!


----------



## star7474

Linesman - I've got my scan 15th Feb it's driving me crazy waiting!! I just really want to see a heartbeat.

Have you had any nausea or food aversions?

I'm really struggling to eat as I really don't fancy anything :(


----------



## LiKo

Gee, what a bummer - I have been typing a post for the last half an hour, and managed to delete it somehow before posting it :hissy:

I will try to rewrite most of it - in a shortened version..

Just want to say a huge THANK YOU to everyone for their support after I started bleeding a couple of nights ago when I was 8dp4dt. I just had a big sob to DH about how one of my best girlfriends has given me no support, sympathy or undersanding in the last couple of weeks and I'm getting more from a group of ladies I have never met :hugs:

I rang my clinic today and they asked me to take the blood test early - just in case. I have prepared for the worst though. The nurse was surprised as she said it was a really good quality Morula :(

I have been thinking that with the FET, I will lay on the couch for 2 weeks and do nothing that will harm my little embie. In reality I know this is ridiculous. What I should be doing is what I was doing in the 2 weeks following my daughter's conception a few years ago, when I hadn't the foggiest I could be pregnant: :plane: to NZ; go skydiving; go jetboat riding; go on a wine tour and get :drunk:; drink with most other meals :wine:; go quadbike riding; climb a glacier, go caving, and have plenty of :sex: !

Congratulations klemon on your :bfp:, you must be thrilled xx

Sanu - I will be thinking of you and hoping that your spotting doesn't get any worse :hugs:

I hope your scan went well pcct :)

AQ, to answer your question, I had one transferred in.

Hi to everyone else, I hope you are all coping with this merry-go-round of drugs, emotions, ups and downs xx


----------



## Flowermal

Klemon: congrats on your BFP!! :happydance:

Liko: having the bed rest though it seems so difficult I suppose it's something that we might need to do for the precious embie.. I suppose our bodies do change and each pregnancy is different.. Hang in there dear.. Maybe you can plan for a nice getaway soon.. Big hugs!! :hugs:

I think AF might b arriving soon.. Had a streak of blood when I went to the loo earlier.. Have never looked forward to her this much.. Really can't wait to start my procedure :winkwink:


----------



## pcct

Liko wow I can totally relate to your post there about ur beat friend - am exactly in the boat! And from now I have decided that am no longer telling her anything as am just setting my self up for disappointment :) hope ur ok xx


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo flower lets get this show on the road!!! I remember waiting fr my af so exciting


----------



## LiKo

You're right Flowermal, and I'm willing to do anything to make my one snow baby stick! &#55357;&#56842;

Pcct - it sucks doesn't it? Not only do we have to deal with all of the babymaking stuff, but also the disappointment when our friend/s don't seem to care. I know it's hard for them to understand, but I've had friends and colleagues that aren't as close be fantastic. At least we all have each other now xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Klemon - woohoo congrats hun!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

pcct said:


> Woo hoo flower lets get this show on the road!!! I remember waiting fr my af so exciting

Yup pcct! Just can't wait!! Anxious but excited as well heehee


----------



## wannabemomma

congrats Klemon!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

star7474 said:


> Linesman - I've got my scan 15th Feb it's driving me crazy waiting!! I just really want to see a heartbeat.
> 
> Have you had any nausea or food aversions?
> 
> I'm really struggling to eat as I really don't fancy anything :(

I've had some nausea but it's been in the evening so not sure if that's a pregnancy symptom or what? I really don't feel any different though. Kinda has me freaked out a little. But my mom and sister didn't have any sickness or anything their whole pregnancy so I'm trying not to stress it.


----------



## klemoncake

oh liko im sorry your friends are like that. most peple have NO clue what it is we have all put ourselves through. i really hope the blood test is pos for you xx i did do bed rest but only cos i was so poorly from the ohss!

star- 15th feb...amazing!!! a valentines gift!! love it! xx


----------



## Peachy1584

Klemon-Woo-hoo! That's amazing!

Liko- I know someone that is almost 40 and has never had a baby even after trying lesser things than ivf so I thought she would be one to understand and be supportive of this journey and even possibly look in to it herself. When we were chatting 2 weeks ago she seemed alnost hostile even under the surface and told me they decided to leave it in Gods hands and basically I should too. Now don't get me wrong when I say any of this as I do love God and do believe he will save me in the end. I did however inform her that God gave man free will and as I have always heard God helps those who help themselves and perhaps she should remember that the next time her car breaks down. Will she call a mechanic or see if God fixes it for her? I totally respected her choice and was so upset when she tried forcing it on me. It'shard enough for me to stay positive through this I don't need others' negativity. Good fir you for taking control of your own destiny! Never cared much for people that sit around and wait for things to happen...


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> Klemon-Woo-hoo! That's amazing!
> 
> Liko- I know someone that is almost 40 and has never had a baby even after trying lesser things than ivf so I thought she would be one to understand and be supportive of this journey and even possibly look in to it herself. When we were chatting 2 weeks ago she seemed alnost hostile even under the surface and told me they decided to leave it in Gods hands and basically I should too. Now don't get me wrong when I say any of this as I do love God and do believe he will save me in the end. I did however inform her that God gave man free will and as I have always heard God helps those who help themselves and perhaps she should remember that the next time her car breaks down. Will she call a mechanic or see if God fixes it for her? I totally respected her choice and was so upset when she tried forcing it on me. It'shard enough for me to stay positive through this I don't need others' negativity. Good fir you for taking control of your own destiny! Never cared much for people that sit around and wait for things to happen...

I have had people tell me the same thing with God and I tell them that God gave certain people the knowledge and skill to do these things. And then I ask them that if they have cancer, would they turn down treatment? Of course not. But that doesn't mean you don't trust God. It makes it so much harder when you have to explain these things on top of what you go through.


----------



## Mbrink

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't updated in a LONG time. My cycle was cancelled for January, and now I'm waiting for AF to begin so I can pursue a February IVF-ICSI cycle! AF should be here today or tomorrow. Anyone else doing IVF-ICSI this month?


----------



## Rosie06

glad to hear your recovering well AQ, have you a date yet to start your treatment, have you heard anything back RE the appeal?

congrats to those whove had BFP's and hope all the newly pregnant ladies are doing well.

How did your scan go today PCCT?

im day 3 of stimming so hopefully only another 7 days to go getting a rather bruised tummy at the minute!

x


----------



## africaqueen

Mbrink- Welcome back  lots of ladies starting this month. Check out the list on the 1st page of this thread x

Flower- Hurry up AF! hope she arrives on time so you can get started! x

Pcct- How did your scan go? x

Hi to all the other ladies xxx


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
SORRY I haven't been on in a while... Had loads going on... I've had to move from my crappy clinic who had no match for me for the egg sharing... Which I would have liked to of known at the beginning!

Anyhow I've moved clinics to the lister clinic... I have my app on 26/02/13 they will set everything up on that day as I can take my blood results from my previous clinic... Then wait to be matched within a week or two (they said they have mixed race recipients waiting) so fx'd I can get going in may :)

Congrats on all the bfps :) *lpear, star, line, babyhope2011, Kay and klemoncake* :wohoo: :happydance: I hope that you all have a h&h 9 months :)

*pcct* I hope today went okay today? I sent you a text (if you're on the same number) :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else I need to have a read back through :)


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- I meant to say that no we have not heard anything more regards the appeal as yet but should be soon hopefully. Either way we will be starting again end of March. Not exact on dates as AF can vary within a few days with me x

scerena - Welcome back! sorry the clinic messed you around but glad all is getting sorted and good luck for your next appt. Our baby will be mixed race when we get our miracle as my hubby is from Nigeria. I think mixed race babies are so gorgeous! x


----------



## scerena

*africa* yes mixed race babies are gorgeous :) hoping to get started soon :)'probably end of march also :) 
I'm glad I left that clinic they have messed me around for 2 years :dohh:

Are you appealing for funding???


----------



## Snsnsn

Am on 8 days since ET and now I think my period is here as have the brown, getting darker brown, spotting although is getting heavier, my AF starts like this and is also due. Hospital told me to do preg test in 5 days and are not interested in talking to me until then.
I had 2 excellent A grade, 8 cell embryos put back WITH assisted hatching please someone tell me it's implantation bleeding and not AF.. 
Anyone else have this and get a BFP? Think I may be clutching at straws here but! .. :(


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - Sounds like it's for the best that you have changed clinics to me  Yes we have been appealing the funding decision for mths now... we were getting nowhere but now our MP has demanded that our case is looked into again so we are awaiting a further response to that. Pray they give us funding for our 3rd cycle as NICE guidelines so recommend 3 cycles and they have admitted mis-management of our 1st cycle due to no AMH test etc so here's hoping x

Snsnsn - Brown blood is usually old blood so could be implantation bleed as would be about right with timings  The clinic are right though as nothing you can do other than test on OTD and see if your preg or not. Sadly the best grade embies dont always result in a BFP as IVF and nature is so unpredictable but i have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Snsnsn

Thank you.. This wait is killing me!!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww i know its pure torture isnt it :( Hang in there. Not long now xxx


----------



## scerena

*AQ* fx'd that the funding appeal goes through for you :hugs: I've sent my 1st- request for funding letter last week... How long do they usually take to get back to you??? I won't be funded for any cycles which sucks so I'm appealing it when they write back saying no... I wish it was the same all across the country!
If your clinic has admitted doing things wrong then fx'd you win your appeal :)


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All!! Sorry I haven't written sooner- I've been resting. 

I had my ER today- they got 12 eggs- more than they thought. Let's hope tomorrows fertilization report is great!! Out of curiosity I asked what my amh was and they said 0.86.. That's so low! What does that mean? Let's hope my eggs are good!

So I'm feeling sore and bloated in my abdomen. I honestly feel pain like I have bad gas bubbles.. I've been taking tylenol every 4 hrs as told, hope I'm ok tomorrow for work. Thank god I can sit at mydesk all day. Tonight I was told to take the medrol and doxycycline.. Now its waiting time.


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - Good luck with your request for funding  Have they stopped funding in your area or are they saying you don't fit the criteria? The Pct have to acknowledge your request within a mth i think. Can't remember properly sorry as memory terrible! lol x

BabyD- Yay for 12 eggs! that is fab news! There are two different scales used for measuring AMH levels so try not to worry. If your AMH was super low, you would not of produced 12 eggs so good luck for your fert report tomorrow and get lots of rest x


----------



## scerena

*AQ* thanks I hope to hear soon i dont fit the criteria here you have to be 30-34 and my oh has children which rules me out :( I hope that you get good news :hugs:

*ttc* 12 eggs is brilliant :happydance: I hope that you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## pcct

LiKo said:


> You're right Flowermal, and I'm willing to do anything to make my one snow baby stick! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Pcct - it sucks doesn't it? Not only do we have to deal with all of the babymaking stuff, but also the disappointment when our friend/s don't seem to care. I know it's hard for them to understand, but I've had friends and colleagues that aren't as close be fantastic. At least we all have each other now xx

Yeah I know what u mean I have other friend she is amazing and has said sometimes she feels useless coz she doesn't no what am going thru but I have told her that her support is great and just her being excited for me is enough! But ur right the girls on here are amazing and the support is outstanding :hugs:



BabyD225 said:


> Hey All!! Sorry I haven't written sooner- I've been resting.
> 
> I had my ER today- they got 12 eggs- more than they thought. Let's hope tomorrows fertilization report is great!! Out of curiosity I asked what my amh was and they said 0.86.. That's so low! What does that mean? Let's hope my eggs are good!
> 
> So I'm feeling sore and bloated in my abdomen. I honestly feel pain like I have bad gas bubbles.. I've been taking tylenol every 4 hrs as told, hope I'm ok tomorrow for work. Thank god I can sit at mydesk all day. Tonight I was told to take the medrol and doxycycline.. Now its waiting time.

Hey Hun fab news today from ur ec 12 eggs is excellent :) 

AFM - my scan went really well, half way there my exciting turned to nerves as I was getting a niggle pain on my left and was thinking the worse thinking I had a cyst! So gets scanned and everything is fab and looking the way it should .. Lining nice and thin :) I got my injection and I start them on Friday then have my action scan the following Friday :) 
Then I had my accu it was AMAZING !!! Can't wait for next weeks appt :)


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, have a good rest. 12 eggs is wonderful. My AMH is 0.76 so I hope I get at least that many.

PCCT, congrats on a great scan. Fun times ahead starting stims on Friday.

AQ, hope your feeling well!

Scerena, welcome back. Seems like things are starting to work out for you

Congrats to all the BFPs.

AFM, nothing new until baseline on Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll start stims this weekend.

Hi to all the ladies! I do as well, appreciate all of the support here. I do have a great group of friends and family, but no one that has had to do IVF so it's nice to know I'm not the only one out there.


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct-Glad everything went well and you are on your way!

BabyD- Wonderful news! Fingers crossed tomorrows report is just as good. I have been feeling awful and nauseous! Nurse thinks it may be the doxy. Hoping the rest goes away after retrieval which is on Wed morning as I triggered tonight. I was all crazy anxious about doing it right on time. Well get lots of much needed rest, looking forward to your fertilization report!


----------



## scerena

*mellz* thanks for the welcome back :) I hope things stay looking up for me for once as I seem to have a lot of bad luck :dohh: 
Fx'd all goes well with your scan and you can get started stimming ASAP :)

*pcct* great news that everything is moving forward for you :happydance: roll on Friday :)

I want to stim again I miss it so much- weirdo i know :wacko: I can't wait to get started with this IVF :)


----------



## pcct

Thanks mells scerna an peach :) only 3 days to go before I starts stims not long at all :) 
Scerena a few ladies I speak to have actually said same thing about missing the jabs :haha: 
Babyd - good luck with ur call today :hugs: 
Hi to the gang :hi:


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - Ah that's a shame about the criteria. I hope your egg share brings you your BFP x

Pcct- Yay to stimming! you will soon be having EC x

Mells- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope all is good to go x



AFM- I had my interview before and she said i am a strong candidate and she will let me know the outcome by end of today as she has finished interviews now so fingers crossed! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## BabyD225

So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...

12 eggs retrieved..
only 8 were mature
only 5 fertilized with ICSI... 

my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry:(


----------



## pcct

Babyd 5 is still fantastic!! it only takes one as well Hun :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Babyd 5 is still fantastic!! it only takes one as well Hun :hugs:

PCCT- Thank you... so nervous.. after all we go through I'm so scared this wont work. Tomorrow we'll know how many will make it to day 3 or 5... FX'd for tomorrow please... :sad2:


----------



## pcct

I know things like that go thru my head too Hun :hugs: I girl I talk to is doing egg share and she got 14 eggs s 7 each and 6 of her whee mature and was left with 3 she's pupo with twins Hun - I have every single thing crossed for u Hun I really do :)


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> I know things like that go thru my head too Hun :hugs: I girl I talk to is doing egg share and she got 14 eggs s 7 each and 6 of her whee mature and was left with 3 she's pupo with twins Hun - I have every single thing crossed for u Hun I really do :)

Did she transfer on day 3 or 5? And how many? I dont know what would be best for us/


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- 5 embies is AMAZING! We only ever got 1 embie each cycle so personally i would be overjoyed with 2 embies next time, let alone 5! ;-)xxx


----------



## BabyD225

africaqueen said:


> BabyD- 5 embies is AMAZING! We only ever got 1 embie each cycle so personally i would be overjoyed with 2 embies next time, let alone 5! ;-)xxx

Thanks AQ--- this whole process is so overwhelming. Every day is something new and anxiety producing.. Out of the 1 embie you got did you ever get BFP and were they 3 day or 5dt?


----------



## pcct

She did day 5 blastocyst babyD


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I know it seems like 5 isn't enough when we live in a world of bigger and better. But it's true, it only takes one. God has a plan and we must each make due with what we are given. Be thankful you have 5 at this point, because some might have one or none.
Fx'd for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi everyone-

I joined this group a week or so ago after making the official decision to go for IVF this cycle. Just had a lap, removed moderate endo.

I'm just on BCP right now, will then move to Lupron for a few days, then stims.

I'm really riding a crazy rollercoaster here and I'm just praying it works the first time!!!!! I have always responded well to stims with IUI but this is a whole different ball game.

Any encourgament or ways to cope would be great. I just want my :bfp:

Good luck to y'all!


----------



## wannabemomma

Baby D - 5 is good! :thumbup: My thoughts are with you and I am sure they will make it! I had a 3 day transfer but honestly I do not know the difference of why or when you should do one over the other?!

Welcome Sunshine! Enjoy this roller coaster! We all are going through it as well if you need an extra push! This thread is amazing at staying positive and being supportive. Just take it one day at a time and know that you are working for your goal. Sometimes things get rough but the goal is in site!! :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> Baby D - 5 is good! :thumbup: My thoughts are with you and I am sure they will make it! I had a 3 day transfer but honestly I do not know the difference of why or when you should do one over the other?!
> 
> Welcome Sunshine! Enjoy this roller coaster! We all are going through it as well if you need an extra push! This thread is amazing at staying positive and being supportive. Just take it one day at a time and know that you are working for your goal. Sometimes things get rough but the goal is in site!! :hugs:

Welcome Sunshine!! This thread IS amazing... so much help... don't be afraid to post, question, vent.. we're here for ya and from all around the world! Amazing ladies here!!!:hugs:

Wannabe- how many did you have during ER and fertilization? did u put one or two back.. and how are you feeling most importantly? Hugs to u!:hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

baby D - I had 15 mature eggs retrieved and 11 fertilized but 9 made it to day 3. I transfered 2 and froze 7. I had a 3 day transfer. I feel pretty good so far. I had spotting on Saturday and Sunday. It was old blood that would have been day 9 and 10 post transfer. I really thought I was going to start my period then. Now I have nothing but hot flashes and headaches. I go in for my blood test on Thursday. Nervous not sure what to think? I know everyone is different but my boobs are not sore one bit?! That always makes me think the worst. However, trying to stay positive. Rollercoaster ride for sure!! :muaha:

Remember the strong ones will make and it and you want only them!! They will be the ones to snuggle in for 9 months :thumbup:


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> baby D - I had 15 mature eggs retrieved and 11 fertilized but 9 made it to day 3. I transfered 2 and froze 7. I had a 3 day transfer. I feel pretty good so far. I had spotting on Saturday and Sunday. It was old blood that would have been day 9 and 10 post transfer. I really thought I was going to start my period then. Now I have nothing but hot flashes and headaches. I go in for my blood test on Thursday. Nervous not sure what to think? I know everyone is different but my boobs are not sore one bit?! That always makes me think the worst. However, trying to stay positive. Rollercoaster ride for sure!! :muaha:
> 
> Remember the strong ones will make and it and you want only them!! They will be the ones to snuggle in for 9 months :thumbup:

Why did you choose a 3 day transfer over a 5?... I'm so excited for you that you're having all these symptoms!! Seems so promising! Everyone IS SO different.. be happy your boobs are good so far! Are you doing POI or the vag gel? I'm on the gel... i didnt even know if I did it right today until about an hour ago when i felt it leaking... GROSSSSSS.. !


----------



## LPEAR

Hi Ladies, sorry it's been so long since I've posted anything, and sorry if I miss anyone out, there are so many posts since I posted last!

AQ - Hope you are recovering well after your procedure, take it easy. And good luck with the job hunt, hope you find something you love. 

Sanu - hope everything is going well in the 2ww, it's the worst part if you ask me! 

Lineman - reckon you might have two in there, my beta was 182 14dpo and the clinic were like "how many did you have put back?", i.e. they thought it might be twins! I only had one put back though!

Liko - I really hope the bleeding is nothing to worry about. My crinone gel is always brown and that is normal apparently it is the oxidization of the gel. 

Klemon - congrats, amazing news!!

Scerena - so sorry to hear that the clinic has let you down, onwards and upwards though and hopefully you will be starting really soon. Loving your pic. 

Snsnsn - I had light brown then really dark brown mixed with my crinone gel and that is actually the crinone and not blood, hopefully this is the same for you. 

PCCT - you are so close to starting stimms, exciting, the next bit should go pretty quickly with all the scans etc. 

BabyD - fingers crossed for you, 5 is good so don't worry. I hope they carry on developing well. 

Hello to everyone else and good luck those who are starting stimms, having EC or ET soon, and those in the dreaded 2ww. 

AFM - despite my BFP I am panicking big time about ectopic, 2 days after my transfer I had some uterine cramps for a few seconds and I was worried at the time, but now I am so worried that they pushed the embryo out into my fallopian tubes. I have to wait til the 26th of February for my scan (7wk4days), so I have booked in for a private HCG tomorrow, and a private scan on the 14th of Feb at 5 weeks and 6 days to check that the embryo is in the same place. I thought I'd be so happy when finally pregnant but it just starts of a whole new chapter of worrying! Hopefully if I find out all is ok after my scans then I can start to enjoy it!!


----------



## pcct

Mells good luck for ur baseline scan tomorrow :) can't wait to hear ur update :)


----------



## pcct

Double posted LPEAR :) 
Everyone says that's ones u start stims it's goes in so fast eek :) 
That's good u have booked ur self into a scan early to put ur mind at ease I can only imagine how hard it must be :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> baby D - I had 15 mature eggs retrieved and 11 fertilized but 9 made it to day 3. I transfered 2 and froze 7. I had a 3 day transfer. I feel pretty good so far. I had spotting on Saturday and Sunday. It was old blood that would have been day 9 and 10 post transfer. I really thought I was going to start my period then. Now I have nothing but hot flashes and headaches. I go in for my blood test on Thursday. Nervous not sure what to think? I know everyone is different but my boobs are not sore one bit?! That always makes me think the worst. However, trying to stay positive. Rollercoaster ride for sure!! :muaha:
> 
> Remember the strong ones will make and it and you want only them!! They will be the ones to snuggle in for 9 months :thumbup:
> 
> Why did you choose a 3 day transfer over a 5?... I'm so excited for you that you're having all these symptoms!! Seems so promising! Everyone IS SO different.. be happy your boobs are good so far! Are you doing POI or the vag gel? I'm on the gel... i didnt even know if I did it right today until about an hour ago when i felt it leaking... GROSSSSSS.. !Click to expand...

I had a 3 day transfer but I really dont know why?? I am not sure why or when you should do 3 compared to 5 day?? Does anyone know this?!?! I am doing POI. They really are not that bad. My husband gives them to me. I thought at first I would not be able to handle it but I guess if you want something bad enough!!! I have used the gel when I was doig IUIs. I felt like it was gross and leaking too!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- Remember you only planned on 8 right? From what I have read 80 % fertilization with icsi is the norm so it seems to me you are right on track! Quality not quantity. As far as transfer goes they seem to have specific criteria like if 1 one of yours jumps ahead and is growing fast they may elect to transfer him. If they are all at the same stage they may elect to let them go to 5 so they have a better idea as to which one is best. Don't lose that optimism hon it's so early and your babies are growing!

Lpear- When I had one of my ectopics I had no cramping at all and the only indicator was my hcg levels which were barely doubling. A common thing on here is for the bfps to have cramping for the first several weeks so don't panic. But good for you for doing all the tests to make you feel better. Try to relax and know you're doing everything you can.


----------



## klemoncake

Baby D - 5 is really good!! I only had the 2 from 17 eggs make it to d3 so put them both back in. they said about d5 to me too but i thought, as i only had the 2 to just go for it thinking they were better off in! you can decide on d3 depending how many have carried on so dont stress yet about that!! i think you only need to go to d5 if youve got lots to choose from as once they get there they are pretty sure they are really good, but not all will make it to d5 in the dish, so if you only end up with one or 2 you may as well just put them back in at d3 xx

Lpear- ive been having low cramps too= i get worried when they are no there! i dont think you need to worry about ectopic unless its just one sided pain.. but i know what you mean about the scans, it does seem ages away! 
my clinic dont even do a beta if youve had a def pos hpt, but i may try and get them to do it anyway xxx

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR said:


> Lineman - reckon you might have two in there, my beta was 182 14dpo and the clinic were like "how many did you have put back?", i.e. they thought it might be twins! I only had one put back though!

Well I kinda thought so too but when I asked them they got kinda short with me and said you can't tell just by looking at beta numbers. So who knows?


----------



## Mbrink

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I joined this group a week or so ago after making the official decision to go for IVF this cycle. Just had a lap, removed moderate endo.
> 
> I'm just on BCP right now, will then move to Lupron for a few days, then stims.
> 
> I'm really riding a crazy rollercoaster here and I'm just praying it works the first time!!!!! I have always responded well to stims with IUI but this is a whole different ball game.
> 
> Any encourgament or ways to cope would be great. I just want my :bfp:
> 
> Good luck to y'all!

Hey there! I'm getting ready to start my first round of IVF-ICSI as well. If you want to talk feel free to PM me! I'm currently just waiting for AF to show. Should be here tomorrow and then were heading for baseline U/S and blood work! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Mbrink said:


> Sunshine24 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> 
> I joined this group a week or so ago after making the official decision to go for IVF this cycle. Just had a lap, removed moderate endo.
> 
> I'm just on BCP right now, will then move to Lupron for a few days, then stims.
> 
> I'm really riding a crazy rollercoaster here and I'm just praying it works the first time!!!!! I have always responded well to stims with IUI but this is a whole different ball game.
> 
> Any encourgament or ways to cope would be great. I just want my :bfp:
> 
> Good luck to y'all!
> 
> Hey there! I'm getting ready to start my first round of IVF-ICSI as well. If you want to talk feel free to PM me! I'm currently just waiting for AF to show. Should be here tomorrow and then were heading for baseline U/S and blood work! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

We'll be on the same cycle! My baseline. Tomorrow...:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD225 said:


> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- 5 embies is AMAZING! We only ever got 1 embie each cycle so personally i would be overjoyed with 2 embies next time, let alone 5! ;-)xxx
> 
> Thanks AQ--- this whole process is so overwhelming. Every day is something new and anxiety producing.. Out of the 1 embie you got did you ever get BFP and were they 3 day or 5dt?Click to expand...

BabyD- As we only had 1 embie each cycle, both transfers were 2 day transfers as they didnt want to risk losing the one embie we had and thought better in than out. Sadly we didnt get a BFP on either cycle xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Welcome and good luck with your cycle x

LPEAR- As someone who has lost both tubes to ectopics, i can promise you that a embryo cant 'push' itself from the womb into the tube following a positive test... ectopic occurs when the embie attaches itself in the tube and starts to grow there. Fallopian tubes are as fine as a hair from your head, hence why they cant be seen on a scan. Obviously with a ectopic you would feel some pain in some cases, but it is more of a shooting pain down one side, going into your thigh and shooting into your bum. Its not a general cramp, its a weird pain. Usually with blood loss and feeling of not being well so please dont panic about it being ectopic. Its good your taking measures to put your mind at rest though as you need to enjoy this pregnancy x

Hi to everyone else. xxx


----------



## Kay0610

BabyD225 said:


> So I'm feeling down now... just got my fertilization report...
> 
> 12 eggs retrieved..
> only 8 were mature
> only 5 fertilized with ICSI...
> 
> my numbers are dwindling fast... i hope these 5 last... any encouraging words would be appreciated at this point... feel like I could cry:(

If it makes you feel any better, I only had 8 removed and 5 fertilized. Out of those 5, we only had 1 good enough to get put back in on a 5 day blastocyst. The remaining 4 had to be discarded. BUT it is true with that they say about "it only takes one" because on 9dpt I got a BFP :)


----------



## sanumolu

Pcct: m so exited for you! Gud luk with bein a pin cushion!:thumbup:
Mells: how are you? Hope things are goin gud! Update with results of scan ok:hugs:
Aq: how are you doing? How is recovery goin on? n wat happened to the interview?:blush:
BabyD225: hi I had 11 eggies, nly 7 matured, in that only 2 wer gud enough, no frosities! So I guess u r better off than me! N after all , all it takes is just one! Thinking of u hun! Stay clam! I knw its not possible but still!:hugs:
Sunshine: I knw its quite a journey, but guess what? U have come to the rite place for support! Al ladies here are in the same boat so we understand each other better. N sometimes they are the one who help keep u sane.:shrug: Just one advice: take each day as it comes! Conc on each day jabs!:kiss:
Wannabe: I too had lil bleeding episodes! N same as u my boobs are not sore at all! I was worried, as it was hurtin real bad at the time of stimms! Glad to hear m not alone! 2ww is driving me crazy! N rite with ya abt PIO they are not that bad.:hugs:
Lpear: m gud! Just a bit nuts from this 2ww! I dont think there are any chances for u to get an ectopic pregnancy but if an US gives u peace of mind, then go ahead n do it. just keep cool n njoy bein pregnant!:happydance:
Kay0610: congrats on BFP:happydance:

I m doing pretty gud as compared to the 1st half of my wk 1! M more relaxed. Slight cramping is there on n off! Huby is driving me up the walls, he wants me to stay in bed all day, called in my mom in law to tak care of me, I think now he is goin crazy from all the waitin! But secretly I m enjoyin it!:hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Sanu- Good for you! Let everyone pamper you and I am so glad you're feeling better!


----------



## LiKo

Hi everyone. Well I had an early blood test on Monday, and yesterday the clinic called to confirm :bfn: So, I now have an appointment with the Dr on Monday to discuss where we go from here. The nurse said that there is a good chance we can go ahead with FET this month. AQ, can you add me to the front page?

Obviously I'm very disappointed (and surprised). I'm just so very thankful that we got one snowbaby to try again with :) Yesterday was tough at work after I got the call. In my heart I knew it was coming, but I was still holding on to a glimmer of hope.:cry:

I'm at work (naughty me) so I will keep this brief! I hope everyone is doing well and trying not to stress too much about everything..... :flower:

xx


----------



## sanumolu

liko: m so sorry to hear abt the test! hope u r holding up well....m thinkin of u! hugs!


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hi everyone..

Just came across this thread as I was looking for Feb 2013 IVF buddies! And must say some positive energy here and I had to be part of it.. :)

I have started my second fresh IVF cycle this month with a new clinic and that too out of town (a bit stressful - but anything for my baby!) .. I had to travel and complete my initial scans and meeting with the new doctor and everything seemed fine to start Lupride. back to town on Sunday and started Menogon since yesterday!

I am travelling again next week to start the treatment with a scan on 11th Feb and then will know possible dates for ER and ET! Right now praying hard, trying to be positive and looking forward to the cycle!

And in this journey would love to be with all of you. Am sorry I may not know each of you as I still need to read through the posts! But I sincerely hope and pray this cycle is a success for each and everyone here!

My case
Myself - 32 and DH - 33
TTC since 2 years

Failed 2 medicated natural cycles and 1 IUI cycle 
All hormonal tests normal and a fairly OK report for DH sperm analysis (though motility was a problem)

Hysteroscope - Oct 2011 showed adhesions in tubes 
TB PCR was positive and started on anti TB medications and second test in Dec came back negative 
AMH -0.7 (moved to 1.3 with accupunture)

Jan 2012 - IVF/ICSI - 7 Eggs retrieved resulted in 3 blasts 
2 5 day blasts transferred - BFN

FET - March 2012 - 1 last blast trfrf - BFN

Stopped all medication after FET and spontaneously conceived in July 2012. But miscarried at 6 weeks

Impression - Lower quality of eggs :(

All hopes on the new clinic now :):baby:


----------



## Flowermal

Welcome babyhopes! 
You would get much support from all the ladies here :)

I'm waiting to start my cycle this month as well :) wishing you all the best :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

A big hello to the rest of the gang.. Still waiting for AF been spotting the past couple of days but no sign of her yet haiz.. :dohh:


----------



## Flowermal

Liko so sorry to hear about the results.. Take care dear :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

HEY ALL-- haven't done updates in a while to all of you! Wanted to take a minute this morning to send some love!

Flowermal- Hope AF comes soon!! FX'd for you! :hugs:

Babyhopes- welcome, sending positive energy your way! We're here for venting, support and just chatting.. xoxo

Liko- I'm so sorry for the BFN.. I can't even imagine how you feel but I'm so hopeful you're FET will go soon and smoothly.:kiss:

Peachy- How did ER go??? EXCITED TO HEAR!!!

Sanumolo-I can't imagine how hard the 2ww is! Excited to be there!! Fx'd for you!

Kay- Thanks for the hope! How are you feeling??

AQ- Hey!! How are you doing? Thanks for the words of wisdom! xo

Mells- Yay for Baseline today!! Excited for you to get started!

MBrink- Hey Lady! Hope AF shows sooon!!! xoxo

Linemans- Twinnies is my guess! So exciting either way!

Klemon- How are your cramps doing? Hugs your way!:hugs:

Wannabe- How are you feeling??

PCCT- HEY Girl!:kiss:

Flowermal- AF will come when you least expect it! Xo


----------



## sanumolu

hi flower! was in the same spot last month! wen we want her , she just wont come! hang in there!
hi babyD! how are you? 
hi babyhopes: this is a great place to talk n just be urself! u can ask the most stupid question, ur worries ur concerns and ur daily updates! belive me if it was not for the gals here i could have been nuts! seriously they keep u sane!


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - I am feeling nervous today. I really feel like I am going to start my period and my blood test is tomorrow. :sulk: I am crampy and I am not sure but I think when I wiped this morning it was a really light pink. It is in god's hands so we will see. I go in tomorrow at 9 am. 

MBrink - Hello girl!!! wooohooo let's get this party started! So pumped for you :friends:

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## BabyD225

sanumolu said:


> hi flower! was in the same spot last month! wen we want her , she just wont come! hang in there!
> hi babyD! how are you?
> hi babyhopes: this is a great place to talk n just be urself! u can ask the most stupid question, ur worries ur concerns and ur daily updates! belive me if it was not for the gals here i could have been nuts! seriously they keep u sane!

Hey San- good morning (well its morning here)... just waiting to call to find out how the embryos did overnight... hoping for a 5 day but i've been told a 3 day transfer isnt giving up hope!


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> BabyD - I am feeling nervous today. I really feel like I am going to start my period and my blood test is tomorrow. :sulk: I am crampy and I am not sure but I think when I wiped this morning it was a really light pink. It is in god's hands so we will see. I go in tomorrow at 9 am.
> 
> MBrink - Hello girl!!! wooohooo let's get this party started! So pumped for you :friends:
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!

Rest today if you can!! Hoping for you.. I hear progesterone can cause some spotting... try and be optimistic.. I know its so hard.. Crampy isn't always bad too.. Can u POAS? Or is the HSG still in u?


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey!

Thanks a lot for such warm welcome.. Looking forward to all your company !!

Love and prayers...


----------



## sanumolu

oh thats nice babyD! which one do u prefer? 5dt or 3dt? watever it is , they should just snuggle in! all the best!
wannabe: if there was bleeding 24 hr rest is recommended! take rest. wil keep u in ma prayers!


----------



## pcct

Hey babyD 
Hey everyone else hope u all dong ok 
Welcome to theses join the group :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

So I cracked and called early.... 

ALL 5 embryos are still going!!!!!! I'm in shock and so excited.. everyones prayers and hopes helped!! I get a call tomorrow at 830 to see how they are and if I should go in for 3 day or if theyre going to push it to a 5 day...

Is it protocol to be on standby and look at them on day 3 to see how theyre still doing? And.. does anyone do a 4day transfer?? or is 3 and 5 the magic numbers?? So excited guys!!!!:hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

YAY babyD!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!!

No, more bleeding here. Wish I could rest. unfortunately, I have to work ](*,) Luckily I have desk job so majority off my feet.


----------



## pcct

:wohoo: that's fab new babyD


----------



## Peachy1584

Babyhope- Welcome! Lots of amazing women here so you came to the right place.

Liko- Big hugs!! :hugs:

BabyD- I am so excited for you and am truly glad you are feeling better about things. Please don't be upset about a 3 day as that seems to be all my re is talking about and mine haven't even fertilized yet!!

I had my egg retrieval this morning and they got 16 eggs (I am sure not all will be mature) he was happy with the numbers though and said everything was looking good. Nervous about the fertilization report of course. No cramping just some spotting and feeling lazy which is good because the snow looks like it will never stop out there. Time you eat some chocolate and take a nap.


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - Glad to hear all went well. Rest for sure today :flower:


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy- 16 is GREAT! Expect that not all will be mature but its so hopeful.. be optimistic for a 5 day... my numbers were worse and theyre all surviving and cleavaging! Happy you're out and home! I was very sore and crampy/gassy on monday.. glad you feel good! I'm still sore today actually... rest rest rest.


----------



## klemoncake

wannabe- good luck for your blood test xx

babyd- 5 still going is awesome!!am sure the embryologists will advise you on d3 whether to take them to d5 or not...exciting!!!

liko- iam so sorry hun. i know its prob no comfort at the mo but at least u have your frostie and putting him back so soon is good.:hugs:

peachy- well done n your eggy numbers, good luck with the ohone call tomo!

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## africaqueen

Sanu- Glad your finding the latter part of the 1st week wait more bearable ;-) you enjoy getting pampered! I never got the job as the manager said she would of let me know by 5 yesterday had i been successful as i was her last interview. Ah well im sure something will come up x

LiKo- Ah im sorry about the BFN :( good that you can most likely have FET so soon though  do you want me to add you to Feb or March for your FET on 1st page? x

Babyhopes- Hi and welcome  best of luck with this cycle. Do you live in the UK? x

Flower- Hope that witch shows for you soon! x

BabyD- I am doing good thanks. My scar is healing nicely and i am feeling very optimistic. Yay for your 5 embies all doing so well! everything crossed for you for a smooth transfer and a sticky embie x

Peachy- Wow 16 eggs is fab!! lots of luck for fert report and get some rest ready for ET x

Momma- LOTS of luck for your test tomorrow! i hope its late implantation spotting and not AF. That witch needs to stay away for the next 8.5 mths! x

Hi to Pcct, Rosie, Lovetoeatcake, Klemoncake, Cvaeh, and all the gang xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Feels like a good place to be :)

Excited to get this party started.....stimming in about 2 weeks---give or take.

Still learning a bit about IVF here so forgive me if this is silly....

Just wondering if a frozen egg transfer is better or worse than fresh? 

We are planning fresh for this IVF but will def freeze anything we can after for further IVF tries ( hopefully for baby #2! As this one WILL work! ). What is the difference of a frozen vs. fresh cycle ( meds etc? ). Any feedback would be great.


----------



## ttcbaby117

SUnshine - I asked my dr and she said he thinks fresh is better but has seen great success with frozen.

BabyD - congrats on all 5 still going strong. I believe drs like to wait for 5 day transfers because it gives them more time to see which ones are truly the strongest. My dr said if we get enough embies that she would even consider waiting till day 6...but it all depends on quality. Usually they do a 3 day transfer if there isnt many embies to choose from so that they dont lose what they have. With 5 I am thinking they might just do a 5 day transfer with the best quality embies. Have you decided if you are putting back in 1 or 2?


----------



## Mells54

San, PCCT, thanks for thinking of me today.

Liko, so sorry.

babyHope welcome.

BabyD, congrats. My doc will only do a 5 day if you have more than 8 embies. Otherwise, it's a 3 day.

ASM, my baseline went well. NO cysts and more follies than last time. I start stims on Saturday, and have my first scan on Tuesday. Since I have to travel to my RE I will be taking leave of my job and staying in the same city as my clinic. I live about 4 hours away. DH will drive up with me Sunday. So glad to be starting!

Hi to all the other ladies!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Mells - how long will you stay in town with your clinic. I have to travel also and I am trying to figure out how long I need to be in town.


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Ah that is great news! all sounds very promising  its a shame you have to stay out of town but nice that dh can come spend time with you xxx


----------



## LPEAR

Peachy and AQ, thanks for your words of wisdom. The cramps I had were before the embryo would've implanted and it felt like my uterus was contracting. I had my second beta and it wasn't as high as I hoped, it was 648 5 days after my 182, so doubling time of 66.5 hours. Do you think I should still be worried? Today I have had some muscle type pain mostly on the left quite high up. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- I had a 'gut' instinct that something was very wrong with both my pregnancies so all i can advise is go with your instincts. If you seriously feel something is wrong, then make sure you get scanned asap. I think its natural to feel nervous with pregnancy but also good to be careful and im sure everything will be fine but peace of mind is what you need xxx


----------



## Mells54

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck Mells - how long will you stay in town with your clinic. I have to travel also and I am trying to figure out how long I need to be in town.

I'm planning on 2 weeks to start, but I can extend if need be. Luckily for us we have an RV (we love camping) so it's like home away from home. I can still cook and sleep in my bed. 

Good luck!


----------



## africaqueen

Oh that's good you have a RV Mells  at least you have your home comforts around you during a uncertain time which will deffo help xxx


----------



## BabyD225

TTCbaby- I can only put one embryo back in.. I have an arterial disease and multiples increase blood volume and have a higher risk of preeclampsia (sp?) so it's too risky if I ended up with more than one. They said I could do selective reduction...but mentally i couldn't in my heart just decide to abort one randomly. Wish I had the option though..

Mells- 4 hours from RE?!! That's insane... but im sure worth it to relax and be healthy and comfortable during the process! 

LPEAR- I'm so sorry you're anxious.. I wish I had some advice or my shoulder to cry on. Hugs to you.. Stay optimistic and hopeful and call RE asap.:hugs:


----------



## pcct

Glad ur scan went well mells - I was ever so pleased to hear I too had no cysts :0 I starting panicking half way there on Monday lol- I start my stims on fri so we r defo cycle buddies :dance: I don't have my next scan until the 15th :)
What r u stimming with? 4 hr drive to clinic sucks we r almost 2 away from ours but the travel doesn't even come in to it we r so much focused on what we r hoping for at the end of it :)


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Glad ur scan went well mells - I was ever so pleased to hear I too had no cysts :0 I starting panicking half way there on Monday lol- I start my stims on fri so we r defo cycle buddies :dance: I don't have my next scan until the 15th :)
> What r u stimming with? 4 hr drive to clinic sucks we r almost 2 away from ours but the travel doesn't even come in to it we r so much focused on what we r hoping for at the end of it :)

Yes, we don't mind the drive. We live in a very small town and travel to the city for our appts. Luckily, I can do my labs here in town so that helps.
I'll be taking follistim (300) and menopur (4). I was slow to respond last time so they are starting me off on very high doses and hope to jump start things and reduce as things progress. I was also a little anxious today, and on the drive home I told DH I was so relieved that things went well, and he said he hoped now I could stop biting his head off :haha: Guess I didn't realize I was doing that to him...
I'm so glad that I'll have someone to share the 2ww with!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> TTCbaby- I can only put one embryo back in.. I have an arterial disease and multiples increase blood volume and have a higher risk of preeclampsia (sp?) so it's too risky if I ended up with more than one. They said I could do selective reduction...but mentally i couldn't in my heart just decide to abort one randomly. Wish I had the option though..
> 
> Mells- 4 hours from RE?!! That's insane... but im sure worth it to relax and be healthy and comfortable during the process!
> 
> LPEAR- I'm so sorry you're anxious.. I wish I had some advice or my shoulder to cry on. Hugs to you.. Stay optimistic and hopeful and call RE asap.:hugs:

Yeah, we love in a pretty small town and have to drive to Albuquerque my RE. Today the drive only took 3.15 hours, so not too bad. And they know we drive a distance and will do things over the phone or mail us anything we need to sign. And he is the only board certified RE in the state. I don't know what it means not to be board certified, but he is a wonderful doctor. My clinic was listed as one of the top 10 in the country in Parenting magazine, so I can't complain about the drive for such experience.


----------



## pcct

Mells54 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Glad ur scan went well mells - I was ever so pleased to hear I too had no cysts :0 I starting panicking half way there on Monday lol- I start my stims on fri so we r defo cycle buddies :dance: I don't have my next scan until the 15th :)
> What r u stimming with? 4 hr drive to clinic sucks we r almost 2 away from ours but the travel doesn't even come in to it we r so much focused on what we r hoping for at the end of it :)
> 
> Yes, we don't mind the drive. We live in a very small town and travel to the city for our appts. Luckily, I can do my labs here in town so that helps.
> I'll be taking follistim (300) and menopur (4). I was slow to respond last time so they are starting me off on very high doses and hope to jump start things and reduce as things progress. I was also a little anxious today, and on the drive home I told DH I was so relieved that things went well, and he said he hoped now I could stop biting his head off :haha: Guess I didn't realize I was doing that to him...
> I'm so glad that I'll have someone to share the 2ww with!Click to expand...

That's handy then :thumbup: I enjoy the drive as well :) 
That's good that they r starting u on high and keeping an eye out sounds like this cycle is guna go well :)
:haha: my oh said that to me too !! I really wasn't expecting to hear that everything was how it should, as on the trip to comic I was getting sharp pains on my left and just kept thinking cyst! 
Hopefully our 2ww doesn't drag.... But who am I trying to kid lol


----------



## babyhopes1981

africaqueen

Hey I am from India .. And this treatment I am taking in a different state (600 miles apart) as this clinic is supposed to be one of the country's best ..So I actually need to fly 2 hrs to start monitoring and ER/ET next week. 

I am guessing most of you are from Europe? 

Regards


----------



## babyhopes1981

pcct said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Glad ur scan went well mells - I was ever so pleased to hear I too had no cysts :0 I starting panicking half way there on Monday lol- I start my stims on fri so we r defo cycle buddies :dance: I don't have my next scan until the 15th :)
> What r u stimming with? 4 hr drive to clinic sucks we r almost 2 away from ours but the travel doesn't even come in to it we r so much focused on what we r hoping for at the end of it :)
> 
> Yes, we don't mind the drive. We live in a very small town and travel to the city for our appts. Luckily, I can do my labs here in town so that helps.
> I'll be taking follistim (300) and menopur (4). I was slow to respond last time so they are starting me off on very high doses and hope to jump start things and reduce as things progress. I was also a little anxious today, and on the drive home I told DH I was so relieved that things went well, and he said he hoped now I could stop biting his head off :haha: Guess I didn't realize I was doing that to him...
> I'm so glad that I'll have someone to share the 2ww with!Click to expand...
> 
> That's handy then :thumbup: I enjoy the drive as well :)
> That's good that they r starting u on high and keeping an eye out sounds like this cycle is guna go well :)
> :haha: my oh said that to me too !! I really wasn't expecting to hear that everything was how it should, as on the trip to comic I was getting sharp pains on my left and just kept thinking cyst!
> Hopefully our 2ww doesn't drag.... But who am I trying to kid lolClick to expand...



Hey pcct..

Seems like our cycles are almost coinciding! I noticed the great weight loss you are achieving .. A big congrats! I am trying so much to lose weight (I am overweight at 187 lbs :sad2:) 

Would be great to know ur secret :) So that I can follow your path! 

Look fwd to completing a successful cycle with u :bfp:

Regards


----------



## pcct

Hi babyhopes and welcome :) 
Thank you so much :hugs: I started off at 183.5 lbs and am now 160lbs I was at first doing weight watchers but stopped attending and just weight my self at boots (pharmacy) every week- I of course picked up tips from doing weight watchers and just try to control my food intake how ever I am I big lover of fruit and veg. I used to drink lots and lots of fizzy drinks but now I am only consuming water which I think has helped loads in the sense on my weight loss. I only ever have my cereal in the morning a very light lunch and always have a large selection on veg with dinner :) 

Where about are you on your cycle?


----------



## africaqueen

Hi Babyhopes- Wow that is a long journey for your appts! all be worth it though hopefully  We are all from different countries on here. We have UK, USA, Australia, and a few ladies from Asia, including India so lots of diversity and different protocols etc  x

Momma- LOTS of luck for today! can't wait to hear how you get on and really hope there is another BFP to be added to our lucky thread  x

Pcct- How is it going ? You are doing well with the diet  i am back on slimming world but do it from home as got all the books etc. I get weighed on my digital scales at home every monday. I still have treats but occasional. I love fruit an veg luckily so that helps. Just need to exercise more as im a bit lazy! lol x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## pcct

africaqueen said:


> Hi Babyhopes- Wow that is a long journey for your appts! all be worth it though hopefully  We are all from different countries on here. We have UK, USA, Australia, and a few ladies from Asia, including India so lots of diversity and different protocols etc  x
> 
> Momma- LOTS of luck for today! can't wait to hear how you get on and really hope there is another BFP to be added to our lucky thread  x
> 
> Pcct- How is it going ? You are doing well with the diet  i am back on slimming world but do it from home as got all the books etc. I get weighed on my digital scales at home every monday. I still have treats but occasional. I love fruit an veg luckily so that helps. Just need to exercise more as im a bit lazy! lol x
> 
> Hi to all the gang xxx

Going good thanks AQ hope u r recoverying well :hugs: 
Yeah I have the odd treat as well frizzy drinks is the only th g I have really cut out my diet I normally go to the gym too but havnt been since nov because that's when I had my op to remove my tubes and was recovering for 9 weeks which took me to the 8th jan then 10 days after that I start dr lol and am not to do any gym only walking or yoga so I am really missing the gym :(


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- I must admit i hate the gym! haha. I love walking and using weights and the wii fit though so really need to start that again from next wk when i am completely healed up 
I find the diet side of it easy, just not the exercise as when i get depressed i struggle to get the motivation to move. Really going to try though xxx


----------



## africaqueen

For anyone on FB that wants to add me, PM me and we can exchange details  be nice to put faces to names xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Just dropping in to say a big hello to all of you :)
Nothing much to update on my end as yet but can't resist not checking this thread and how each of you are doing.. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lpear- Although your numbers aren't "ideal" stay positive. I never fall within the norm it's always more or less. With my first ectopic it was all middle lower abdomen and ridiculous pain. With my second it was just like back labor. Ridiculous lower back pain. Found out later they are not far from the back or nerves that are there. Either way you will know. Go ahead and get the scan though. No reason to worry if you can help. Would your ob/gyn do it for you so ins covers it? Fingers crossed and all my best for you hon.

Babyd- Have you heard yet when your transfer will be?

AQ- Every day brings another challenge on this roller coaster ride and you have my sincere admiration for continuing to go through it. It takes so much strength.

Thank you all for your well wishes it's so appreciated. Out of my 16 eggs 10 were mature and 9 feritilized normally with no icsi. He said you can't get any better than a 90% fertilization rate so I will take it. They will call me tomorrow morning with grading or what not and he said to go to day 5 I will have to have 4 or more doing great. Any less and they don't take the chance
of losing more.I will keep praying for blasts but even the embryologist thinks having my heart set on that is unreasonable as 3 days are very successful also. It's so damn confusing. A


----------



## Flowermal

Peachy, 90% fertilization is fantastic! All the best!


----------



## babyhopes1981

pcct said:


> Hi babyhopes and welcome :)
> Thank you so much :hugs: I started off at 183.5 lbs and am now 160lbs I was at first doing weight watchers but stopped attending and just weight my self at boots (pharmacy) every week- I of course picked up tips from doing weight watchers and just try to control my food intake how ever I am I big lover of fruit and veg. I used to drink lots and lots of fizzy drinks but now I am only consuming water which I think has helped loads in the sense on my weight loss. I only ever have my cereal in the morning a very light lunch and always have a large selection on veg with dinner :)
> 
> Where about are you on your cycle?


Hey .. That's really inspiring .. I have been walking at the gym burning 300 calories daily and eating less than 1300 calories. But surprisingly haven't lost a pound:growlmad:

Guess I need to start on a more veg and fruit based diet! And cut on all snacks also .. 

As far as my cycle I am on d6 with lupride injection continuing from d1 and menagon injection from day4. Will be flying to the city where I am being treated on Monday day10 for scans and will stay there until ER and ET... 

What about you? 

Regards


----------



## BabyD225

Ok Gals- I'm officially PUPO!!! They put in one 3day embryo- he said it was excellent quality :) I even got a picture of it! - have my first beta on feb 19th. 2WW begins now! :)


----------



## pcct

babyhopes1981 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Hi babyhopes and welcome :)
> Thank you so much :hugs: I started off at 183.5 lbs and am now 160lbs I was at first doing weight watchers but stopped attending and just weight my self at boots (pharmacy) every week- I of course picked up tips from doing weight watchers and just try to control my food intake how ever I am I big lover of fruit and veg. I used to drink lots and lots of fizzy drinks but now I am only consuming water which I think has helped loads in the sense on my weight loss. I only ever have my cereal in the morning a very light lunch and always have a large selection on veg with dinner :)
> 
> Where about are you on your cycle?
> 
> 
> Hey .. That's really inspiring .. I have been walking at the gym burning 300 calories daily and eating less than 1300 calories. But surprisingly haven't lost a pound:growlmad:
> 
> Guess I need to start on a more veg and fruit based diet! And cut on all snacks also ..
> 
> As far as my cycle I am on d6 with lupride injection continuing from d1 and menagon injection from day4. Will be flying to the city where I am being treated on Monday day10 for scans and will stay there until ER and ET...
> 
> What about you?
> 
> RegardsClick to expand...

That sounds good, defo add more fruit and veg into your diet as well as plenty water :thumbup: try cutting out little snacks in between all tho I find that bit hard too :blush: 
I start gonal f injections tomorrow for stims I just had my baseline scan Monday passed which showed lining thin and no cysts :) I have my action scan 15th next week


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> Ok Gals- I'm officially PUPO!!! They put in one 3day embryo- he said it was excellent quality :) I even got a picture of it! - have my first beta on feb 19th. 2WW begins now! :)

Woo hoo babyD congrats - I didn't even now u were going for transfer today or did I ? Lol am so confused theses past few days lol


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- Congratulations! I am so excited for you. Last night as I was laying in bed I kept thinking wow I'm laying here while my babies are being made somewhere else. Funny how I feel protective already. 3 or 5 day I just can't wait to have a couple where they belong. 

Pcct- Yay for a good scan. Glad no cyst I think we worry way too much. I am glad you liked the acupuncture. I went before retrieval and will go tomorrow as well since it'll be the weekend and transfer will be Sat or Mon.


----------



## Karis23

Hi ladies

Congratz to all with BFP's! Really excited for u all. Hoping to hear more great news from the rest of the gang soon..

Just as update on what's happening so far. I started stims on monday 4Feb, RE has got me doing 225iu of gonal-f every second day because I'm at risk of OHSS. We r still doing 10iu of lupron along with the stims.
I'm feeling a bit down today as I went for a scan, there seems to be just 2 follicles growing! He says I might be a slow responder but it could jump in the next few days. Has this happened to anyone before? I'm stressing like crazy and just want to cry today! I go back to see him on saturday and we'll decide wether to increase stims or not.

I need some hope and inspiration please

P.S internet is sorted out finally so will be able to check in more often :thumbup:


----------



## Kay0610

Just had my 3rd HCG test today and my beta came back at 1561.8...
My last one that I had 6 days agi my beta was 200.7 so my RE said my numbers today look to be normal. I go for my first ultrasound Tuesday February 19th :) I hate waiting that long!! Hopefully we get to see something!

Lines-- when is your first ultrasound scheduled for?!

Good Luck for more BFP's on here!!


----------



## pcct

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- Congratulations! I am so excited for you. Last night as I was laying in bed I kept thinking wow I'm laying here while my babies are being made somewhere else. Funny how I feel protective already. 3 or 5 day I just can't wait to have a couple where they belong.
> 
> Pcct- Yay for a good scan. Glad no cyst I think we worry way too much. I am glad you liked the acupuncture. I went before retrieval and will go tomorrow as well since it'll be the weekend and transfer will be Sat or Mon.

Yeah I really did enjoy accu I have another one on Monday :) are u going for any after transfer ?


----------



## klemoncake

baby d- congrats on being pupo, and good luck for staying sane in your 2ww!! i got a little pic too- its nice to look at when your stressing out!

kay- awesome news!! its not too long for your scan hun xx

babyhopes, mells and pcct - so excited your starting stimmin all together.. we r gonna get some more bfps soon!!

hi to everyone else!
afm- time is going slowly..i had some cramps tiday that woke me up but no bleeding or anything, and hpts are getting darker. am a it worried that u all get bhcg checked and my clinic doesn't...do u think i shd ask for it? xx


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- She told me not to leave bed for 2 days after transfer and then to call her. If pregnant she wants me to go for the first trimester to help me "hold baby" as she says. She is from China and while we have trouble communicating now and then I absolutely adore her.


----------



## Peachy1584

Klemon- If they don't do it I don't think you should stress about it. Knowing the numbers probably wouldn't change the outcome. Even with my ectopics when the numbers weren't right we still waited for the scan to see what was going on. Honestly doing the betas every other day just made it worse. It's also great your tests are getting darker ! X


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD- congrats on being PUPO!! Such a wonderful feeling!!

Kay- we go for ultrasound on the 18th of February. I wish my clinic would have done a 3rd beta. Is that routine for your clinic?


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone!

i cant believe how far some of you ladies travel for appointments....amazing!

im 6 days into stimms now so im hoping monday will be trigger day and ec wednesday feeling very bloated now! 

hope all the newly pregnant girls are doing well!


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy- best of luck to you on Saturday!! Today was easy! Except I had to pee soooo badly that I went in a bedpan after! Lol 

When does implantation occur? Do you feel it? I'm laying in bed waiting for a blizzard to come through! New York winters are so unpredicatable! 

Also- anyone take prenatals that don't make you nauseous? I'm on citranatal 90DHA and I get so queasy- I've tried taking with food, OJ, at night.. Still get queasy!


----------



## pcct

Yeah peach I heard not to do accu for a few days after transfer am sure mine shall keep me right :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Babyd- I believe it's 4-5 days after a 3 day transfer. No better place to be when a blizzard is coming.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies!! Doc called Im pregnant!!! However, my beta was at 25. Is that really low??? Going saturdayvfor another test.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- YAY! WOO-HOO!! It being low would depend what day you are on.


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- wow! that is fab! what a great fertilisation rate! i hope your embies get to blast but lots of BFPS come from 3 day transfers so lots of chance for you  x

BabyD- Yaaay! congrats on being pupo! let the 2ww madness commence ;-) il add your OTD to the 1st page and keep everything crossed for you x

Karis- Welcome back and as regards 2 follies, there is time to grow more but i would say your consultant needs to up the dose tbh. I am sure he will sort it out at your next appt. Good luck x

Kay- Great news on your beta! really happy for you that this bean is sticking good x

Klemoncake- I am so glad your bleeding has stopped! don't worry about the beta tests a lot of the ladies are having. Most that are having this live in the states. Its not usual for British clinics to check hcg levels unless there is serious risk of a ectopic x

Rosie- Good luck for monday. I hope they book EC for you x

Momma- CONGRATS!!:happydance::bfp::happydance: As regards the beta, a hcg level of 25 is quite low but lots of ladies start low and its the next beta you have that matters as this will show if levels have doubled etc, so i know its hard but at this moment you are as pregnant as the next newly pregnant woman so enjoy!:happydance: Good luck. I truly hope this is a sticky bean x


----------



## LinemansWife

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies!! Doc called Im pregnant!!! However, my beta was at 25. Is that really low??? Going saturdayvfor another test.

I agree with AQ. It really depends on your levels next time. But I read on a success story where a woman's levels started at like 25 and she had twins! congrats on being pregnant!!!


----------



## Jess1202

wannabemomma said:


> Hey ladies!! Doc called Im pregnant!!! However, my beta was at 25. Is that really low??? Going saturdayvfor another test.

I've been waiting to see your results since I found out we both see the same DR! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Love Dr. S!! They are having really high success rated for the Jan round. He is awsome.


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, congrats on being PUPO. I hope the storm doesn't drop too much snow on you.

Wanna, Congrats on your BFP! So exciting.

AQ, PCCT, Klemon, Jess, and everyone else...hi!


----------



## Jess1202

I had asked before we started what the success rate was for the last round which at that point was for the november cycle because i guess they lost their embryologist and Shawnee had told me it was 80% Heres to hoping January and February make it with the same rates and I'm among them! lol 

CD 5 now and I just started the Menopure tonight


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD225 said:


> Ok Gals- I'm officially PUPO!!! They put in one 3day embryo- he said it was excellent quality :) I even got a picture of it! - have my first beta on feb 19th. 2WW begins now! :)

That's fabulous! Congrats BabyD!!!:happydance:


----------



## Karis23

Thanks for the reply AQ. I'm going to ask him about increasing the dose tomorrow if things aren't looking any better. 

Has anyone else here started off slow and ended off with better results? I'm taking pregnacare conception as recommended by my RE, is there any natural foods I can take to help my follicles grow?

To all those in the 2WW best of luck! Will be joining u soon, hang in there.


----------



## Mells54

Kari's, in my first cycle I started on lower doses (since they didn't know how I would respond) and tried to catch up during the cycle by raising my doses. My cycle was cancelled bc of my estrogen levels, but I still had about 6-8 follies. This cycle he is starting me out on a much higher dose hoping for a better response. I start stiming tomorrow.


----------



## Kay0610

LinemansWife said:


> BabyD- congrats on being PUPO!! Such a wonderful feeling!!
> 
> Kay- we go for ultrasound on the 18th of February. I wish my clinic would have done a 3rd beta. Is that routine for your clinic?

Awesome! We go on the 19th! Im not sure if its normal for my clinic to do 3 betas before the ultrasound or bot. But with me I have already had one miscarriage, then another pregnancy that my RE said wasnt viable because at my 2nd beta only showd my numbers going up by 2 points and not doubling. So I think to be on the safe side with me she did a 3rd beta before going any further :)

Good Luck on your scan!! Im so excited and nervous at the same time...how about you?!


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> BabyD- congrats on being PUPO!! Such a wonderful feeling!!
> 
> Kay- we go for ultrasound on the 18th of February. I wish my clinic would have done a 3rd beta. Is that routine for your clinic?
> 
> Awesome! We go on the 19th! Im not sure if its normal for my clinic to do 3 betas before the ultrasound or bot. But with me I have already had one miscarriage, then another pregnancy that my RE said wasnt viable because at my 2nd beta only showd my numbers going up by 2 points and not doubling. So I think to be on the safe side with me she did a 3rd beta before going any further :)
> 
> Good Luck on your scan!! Im so excited and nervous at the same time...how about you?!Click to expand...

Oh I'm many emotions- excited, scared, anxious, and the list could go on. Probably more anxious than anything though. Just praying that everything is ok.


----------



## africaqueen

Kay and Line- All those emotions are completely normal after what we go through to get to this point! i hope both of you have healthy lil beans on your scans an that you can start enjoying this amazing time xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

Jess1202 said:


> I had asked before we started what the success rate was for the last round which at that point was for the november cycle because i guess they lost their embryologist and Shawnee had told me it was 80% Heres to hoping January and February make it with the same rates and I'm among them! lol
> 
> CD 5 now and I just started the Menopure tonight

woohoo! your moving right along! I did not know that. The embryologist that did the Jan cycle was extremely nice. Keep me posted!


----------



## Peachy1584

Wow this thread is moving along so quickly it's hard for me to keep up on my phone!

So the embryologist just called and 7 of my 9 embryos meet criteria for a 5 day transfer so we will be waiting to transfer on Monday. I told her I was afraid they wouldn't make it and I would get a call saying they all arrested or something. She said she has never had to make that call but I don't want to be a first. They won't call me again with updates either she said no news is good news. I think I'd rather have updates. I don't think the worry ever ends. Sorry for rambling ladies. Just scared.

Babyd- From watching the news it looks like you're stuck anyways! Hopefully clean up won't be long. They said they already cancelled flights from here. Crazy.


----------



## sanumolu

9dpt n m goin crazy! today a far relative of my huby who was on dialysis passed away! n that made me think of my dad who is also on dialysis. have not stopped crying sine then ... just cant stop, its flowing as if i opened a dam shutter or something! fought no yelled at huby for not bein understanding enough (even tou it was his relative who passed away) seriously ... m bein stupid n crazy n emotional! now after writin this atleast i have stopped cryin thou m gettin irritated with hubys snores!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LinemansWife

sanumolu said:


> 9dpt n m goin crazy! today a far relative of my huby who was on dialysis passed away! n that made me think of my dad who is also on dialysis. have not stopped crying sine then ... just cant stop, its flowing as if i opened a dam shutter or something! fought no yelled at huby for not bein understanding enough (even tou it was his relative who passed away) seriously ... m bein stupid n crazy n emotional! now after writin this atleast i have stopped cryin thou m gettin irritated with hubys snores!:cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry sweetheart. Hope the emotions get better for you. Nobody understands what we go through. If it makes you feel better, I cried last night talking about a cell phone tower :/


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just wondering if I can join this thread. I am starting Lupron tonight, this is my second attempt at IVF. I'm looking forward to getting started but I'm also taking a very relaxed approach at this cycle.


----------



## pcct

Hi ash welcome and good luck for u cycle :hugs:
Hi San hope ur feeling better soon :hugs:
:hi: everyone
Tonight I had my first injection :) officially baby making now :)


----------



## wannabemomma

woohooo go PCCT!!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

If anyone is interested in reading how my first injection went feel free to click my journal it's on page 115 :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks for the warm welcome pcct! Congrats on your first injection! It just gets easier from here! What meds are you on?


----------



## pcct

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks for the warm welcome pcct! Congrats on your first injection! It just gets easier from here! What meds are you on?

Thank you :) it was tough but I got there lol
Am on buserlin nasal spray 150mcg and 175iu gonal f long protocol 
What about you?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my first IVF was long lupron protocol. I was on lupron then gonal F and menopur. Since the first was a BFN we were about to start in January but I had a cyst so they put me on bcp's and this time I'm going to be on BCP's and lupron, then gonal F and menopur again. I responded well last time but out of the 25 eggs they got only 10 of them fertilized .... so sad! This time we're doing ICSI though so hope to have more embryos. What is the nasal spray?


----------



## pcct

Aw sorry to hear that :hugs: the joinery is so hard isn't it ! Fxd all goes well this cycle too :hugs: 
The spary is to down reg same as the injection but just as a nasal spray :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay! Yes, IVF and just infertility in general is really tough to go through! I just want to be pregnant already!


----------



## pcct

That was ment to read journey :haha:
Yeah it is so hard and not a day goes by where u can't help but think about it the min u open ur eyes to last thing at night ... Hopefully we will all get there and get our babies :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh I know we all will, wether it's through adoption, pregnant for ourselves or surrogacy! I will make it happen! I'm very determined over here :)


----------



## pcct

Good :) best way is to never give Hun :hugs:


----------



## sanumolu

thank u so much pcct n linemanswife for the support n i really feel better today. n it makes me feel even better to knw that linemans cried over a cell ph tower! :thumbup: m not alone yaya..... welcome asknow ,,, this thread is awesome u get all the support u need! congrats pcct on ur 1st inj! hope everything goes great for u this month!:hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Welcome to the thread Ash! I was in a previous group with you as we'll. I never made it to EC so hoping this time things go better. Starting injections tomorrow.


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone..

I'm so relieved today after my scans, follicles seem to have taken a really good turn after just 2days! I have about 6 follies all measuring between 11-13mm and a few smaller 1's which will hopefully catch up in the next few days. I've been making a juice with beetroot, carrots and apple. Apparently beetroot is good for the follies so I've been having 2 beets at a time. And doing the acu. If this cycle fails, I don't want to have regrets, I'll be pleased knowing that I tried everything I could.

Hope u all have a great weekend.


----------



## Flowermal

Ash: welcome welcome :flower:

Pcct: so excited for u! Praying things go well here on! :hugs:

Sanu: hugs to u.. Hope you r feeling better and that ur hubs is also doing ok :hugs:

Hello everyone else!


----------



## pcct

Thala flowers :kiss: has af showed full force yet?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! 

mells - why were you unable to make it to EC? So sorry to hear that. I'm hoping this time goes better for you! 

Karis - I just joined so don't know much about why you were stressed about your follices but that size looks good now :) Good luck!


----------



## Sunshine24

Welcome, ASH! Seems like you are almost on an identical cycle as me. This is my first IVF---I am on BCP right now, then Lupron and BCP, then just Lupron, then Gonal & Lupron for 10-12 days. My ER will probably be around Feb 28th as well. Fingers crossed for you!!! Lets do this together! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - definitely cycle buddies! :) I hope the first one works for you! Unfortunately it didn't for be but it does for lots of people so FX'd! We are VERY similar in our cycles, even in the past. I did 6 IUI's all BFN's so that sucked! Then we moved onto IVF and yeah we know how that went. Now my second it's the same meds and everything except we added in the BCP's instead of just lupron and we're doing different dosage with the medication.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and when do you start the lurpon or have you already? I just started last night.


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> mells - why were you unable to make it to EC? So sorry to hear that. I'm hoping this time goes better for you!
> 
> Karis - I just joined so don't know much about why you were stressed about your follices but that size looks good now :) Good luck!

Hi Ash. Well the day before retrieval, my estrogen levels fell. The RE was afraid I did/would ovulate too soon and therefore we decided against continuing the cycle. So the cycle wasn't a co plate waste he did and IUI for free.
This time around I'm on a Lupron cycle to see if my response is different. Fx'd things work out this time around.

How have you been feeling? Does you dr have anything in particular to do differently this time? Everyone has told me the first round of IVF is trial and error to see how the individual will respond. Good luck for your upcoming cycle. And if I remember correctly, you are in NY so I hope you aren't snowed in!


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct: still spotting jus playing a waiting game.. Really frustrating but nothing much I can do about it..

Btw just to share some info.. Heard that drinking / eating boiled red beans helps in the thickening of the blood lining in the uterus, which aids implantation..
Just something to share for those of you who might be keen :flower:


----------



## pcct

Flowermal said:


> Pcct: still spotting jus playing a waiting game.. Really frustrating but nothing much I can do about it..
> 
> Btw just to share some info.. Heard that drinking / eating boiled red beans helps in the thickening of the blood lining in the uterus, which aids implantation..
> Just something to share for those of you who might be keen :flower:

Blinking :witch: :dohh: hope she gets a shift on ASAP / could you maybe just having a very light cycle?


----------



## Flowermal

The spotting seems too light to be a light cycle.. Hoping it becomes a full flow soon.. Thanks for your wishes :flower:


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> Oh and when do you start the lurpon or have you already? I just started last night.

Hi! I start Lupron on the 14th , Im on just BCP right now. We are suuuper close with timing! YAY CYCLE BUDDIES.

I'm glad I have someone to go through this with together! 

THIS IS OUR TIME!:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells54 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!
> 
> mells - why were you unable to make it to EC? So sorry to hear that. I'm hoping this time goes better for you!
> 
> Karis - I just joined so don't know much about why you were stressed about your follices but that size looks good now :) Good luck!
> 
> Hi Ash. Well the day before retrieval, my estrogen levels fell. The RE was afraid I did/would ovulate too soon and therefore we decided against continuing the cycle. So the cycle wasn't a co plate waste he did and IUI for free.
> This time around I'm on a Lupron cycle to see if my response is different. Fx'd things work out this time around.
> 
> How have you been feeling? Does you dr have anything in particular to do differently this time? Everyone has told me the first round of IVF is trial and error to see how the individual will respond. Good luck for your upcoming cycle. And if I remember correctly, you are in NY so I hope you aren't snowed in!Click to expand...

Ah sorry to hear about your estrogen levels, that sucks! That was really nice of your RE to do the IUI for free though! I have also heard that the first time is trial and error, just hope this time around they really know what they're doing! 

I've been feeling okay. I've been on BCP's since 2/2 and besides my boobs hurting I've been good. I just started the lupron last night and that's not bad, I just always ice the area so that it's numb and I've done so many shots at this point it doesn't even phase me anymore. We're doing a little bit differently. I ended up having a cyst that was like 45mm by 53mm and we did the ovidrel trigger to see if it would go away and it didn't so that's why they started me on the BCP's to see if that you make it go down and I had b/w yesterday to check and the levels seemed good so they started me on the lupron. (I don't know if the cyst is gone but what I do know is that it was a cyst that produced hormones so if the hormones are good then it must have shrunk right?) So I'm doing, BCP's until 2/12 with the lupron starting last night until I get my lupron period and then dropping the dosage of lupron to 5 units and continuing on with gonal F and menopur. Last cycle I got 25 eggs but only 10 fertilized (we did NOT do ICSI because my OH doesn't have any sperm issues) but this time we're doing ICSI so that more fertilize hopefully.

I'm trying to just trust my doctor and not question what he's doing so much this time around because when I do it just causes me a lot of stress!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine24 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Oh and when do you start the lurpon or have you already? I just started last night.
> 
> Hi! I start Lupron on the 14th , Im on just BCP right now. We are suuuper close with timing! YAY CYCLE BUDDIES.
> 
> I'm glad I have someone to go through this with together!
> 
> THIS IS OUR TIME!:happydance:Click to expand...

I sure hope so! We will be so close in cycles! :happydance: It's always really nice to have someone going through the same steps at the same time! I really think my EC will be more around the first week in March because I have about 30-33 day cycles but who knows. I've been on so much medication that I really don't know when to expect me period anymore!


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, thanks for your support through my worries and sorry for not doing any personals before, I was so wrapped up in myself!!

Peachy - thanks for advice, we've had to pay for IVF and my clinic wont do a scan till at about 7 weeks so I have to pay £100 for a scan at a different clinic, a small price to pay for peace of mind! Congrats on your amazing fertilization report, sounds like the embryologists will have the pick of the bunch, great news!

Ash - welcome, this thread is brilliant!

Pcct - yay for the first injection!

BabyD - congrats on being PUPO! Hope the 19th comes around quickly for you. I got a picture of our embryo too, I carry it around in my purse, I love it!

Klemon - to be honest I wish I didn't have my betas done as they just make you worry and analyze everything. 

Wannabemomma - congrats on the BFP. It is less the number, but more the doubling that counts, fingers crossed for a high second beta. 

Sanu - hope you're feeling ok, sorry to hear about DHs relative.

Karis - glad to hear the follies are making excellent progress. 

Afm - still feeling very anxious but a bit better, not having any pain or bleeding or anything so hoping it's not an ectopic. My only real symptom is really sore boobs and nipples! And my boobs are huge (for me anyway), I love it, and so does DH!! Only 5 more sleeps til the scan. 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies!


----------



## ashknowsbest

lpear - thanks! and congrats on your pregnancy! Looking forward to your scan so that we can see what's happening in there :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies,
I posted a few weeks ago when I had my transfer I believe and I just wanted you girls to know on Monday we got confirmation I am pregnant. We are over the moon and just ecstatic. I just wanted you ladies to know that IVF does work and can work on the first attempt. Lots of baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ready - congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## pcct

Brill new readytobe :) congrats :hugs: 
Hey LPEAR glad ur feeling ok :hugs: when do u have ur scan


----------



## Flowermal

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I posted a few weeks ago when I had my transfer I believe and I just wanted you girls to know on Monday we got confirmation I am pregnant. We are over the moon and just ecstatic. I just wanted you ladies to know that IVF does work and can work on the first attempt. Lots of baby dust to all you ladies!

Congrats Ready!!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals!:flower:
pcct: hows is ur inj goin on? lovin it?:thumbup:
ash: welcome n this is a great thread! FXed for u this cycle!:hugs:
lpear: gud to hear from u after such a long time! glad u are doin gud!... m fine now DH is doin ok too enjoy ur newly large boobs! Yay for ur huby!:haha:
Ready: yay congrats! N thanks sometimes I feel its not workin, n truly its the BFPs in the thread that keeps my hope up n fuel my race!:happydance:
Flowermal: hope AF picks up speed! I knw its really irritatin wen she just wont show up wen she is supposed to! FXed for you hun:hugs:

AFM: m doing gud today! ofter than the absence of any symptoms there isnt anything thats actually bothering me ! the OTD is fast approaching n m sacred! Somwer I like bein PUPO, like the pampering n just the tot that two lil fellas mite be there snuggling  oh god! Thats a great feeling! I talk to them sometimes. Tell them to hold on is that normal? Or is it just me?:dohh:

N there is no more place on my bum to get the progesterone oil inj! Is there any1 who is taking it n have swelling on both the sides? is there any trick to gt it under control? i mean the swelling? My nurse says that anymore pricks n the medicine will start oozing out! Its that bad! please gals help!:muaha:


----------



## LPEAR

Pcct - scan is on Thursday evening, eek! So scared!

Ready - congrats!

Sanu - don't worry,I was, and still am talking to my embryo!


----------



## pcct

Hi San am not loving the injections just yet :haha: hoping tonight's one goes better :)
Ahhh LPEAR that's not long :) good luck


----------



## Mells54

Ash, isn't it so difficult to just relax sometimes? I know my RE is great, but I still feel like I have to google everything he says to confirm.

Ready, congrats!!!!

San, have you tried pitting heat on your butt after the shot. Last time I sat on a heating pad after each injection and that really helped.

PCCT, the first few are so nerve racking. Good luck!

LPear, can't wait for your scan...GL!

ASM, first follistim shot this morning. So nice to feel like I'm doing something again.


----------



## pcct

Hi mells yeah my injection tonight was so much better even if I did cheat and use numbing cream :haha: I didn't even think about it I just put the needle right in , it did sting when I was keeping it in for a few seconds but so much better than yesterday :)


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to check in. I'm back from Maui. Today was my 3rd day of Luperon. On the 14th I decrease my dose and start my vivelle patches. ET is March 5th.
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Great progress with your embies! lots of luck for ET on Monday x

Sanu- Lots of hugs hun. Sorry your having a tough time. It is so sad to have a sick parent. You know where i am if u need to talk x

Pcct- Yaay for 1st needle! its all systems go now! yaaay x

Ash- Welcome to the thread and i hope this cycle brings you your BFP  x

Mells- Great that you have started jabs today. Everything crossed this cycle goes smoothly for you x

Karis- Glad your scan went well and you have a few more follies. Its amazing how much difference a few days can make x

Flower- Oh no! hope the witch shows soon! what is she playing at?! x

LPEAR- I am glad your feeling a bit better and 5 sleeps will go sooo fast and then we can hear the good news of your scan x

Ready- CONGRATS!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: happy an healthy 9mths x

Cali- Lovely to see you back with us  lots of luck for your FET! I will add you to March  x

Hi to all the rest of the gang x

AFM- Nothing to report really. Just waiting to get started and concentrating on my diet an exercise regime to get nice and fit for pregnancy  pma all the way xxx


----------



## Mells54

Cali, welcome back! I bet Hawaii was awesome and probably did you good to have a break. Good luck on your upcoming ET. fx'd crossed for ya!


----------



## Flowermal

cali_kt said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to check in. I'm back from Maui. Today was my 3rd day of Luperon. On the 14th I decrease my dose and start my vivelle patches. ET is March 5th.
> Hope you are all doing well!

Welcome back Cali! Hope you had a wonderful break :)
All the best with ET :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Hey all hi aq yeah my first jab was a complete night mare tools sweats couldn't breath was completely panicking :shock: last nights jab was a whole diff story :) I went to te chemist to get numbing cream and manged to do my injection without any hesitation and didn't even hurt only started to sting when I had to leave it for a few seconds!


----------



## klemoncake

hia everyone- so much has happened, havent caught up with it all!!

wannabe- :happydance: woo oo!
ready- awesome news!!
this thread is def lucky!!

pcct- woooo, its happening!!

lpear- not long now, am excited for you!

hi to everyone else xx

afm- scan booked 4th march, which seems a long way off but is 2 days after my 30th so hoping for a nice late pressie!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Ladies- 
Seems like many of your are well underway with injections! 

Blizzard came and went- we got about 2 feet in my neighborhood. So pretty outside but so cold! 

My 2ww has been boring! Counting the days until I can POAS! One question though (TMI and I'm sorry)- 
I know everyone says no BDing on the 2ww but I think I involuntarily O'd in my sleep! I woke up cramping and I'm scared I did something to my uterus without knowing! Today is 3dp3dt. Progesterone is a funny drug!


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Yay for needles getting easier. I never bothered to use numbing cream as found the needles so fine i barely felt them anyway. I think its better doing your own needles as you feel like you have some control over the process  Lovely profile pic btw! i am gonna change mine soon as had same one since i joined bnb 3yrs ago. lol x

Klemon- Yay for scan date being booked and im sure it will come around fast x

BabyD- My clinic never tells us not to BD in the 2ww, infact one nurse said that having the big O can aid implantation as blood flow is increased to the womb so don't worry! ;-) I remember how horny i was on the progesterone! it was unreal. dh was very happy needless to say! haha x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## babyhope2011

Babyd I've had that a couple if times, I also had it last time I woz pregnant good luck


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone, hope your all doing well! :flower:

im feeling so uncomfortable now really dont remember feeling like this last time :/ have bloods in the morning dreading it tbh on friday she tried 3 times in my arm to which i ended up fainting then finally got some out of the back of my hand :( goodness knows how she will get some tomorrow! have scan on the afternoon im really hoping that they will say im good for EC on wednesday dont think i could make it till friday!


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Rosie, sorry your having a crap time. I have very prominent veins in my arms so never a issue for me, but i have very light thin veins in my hands so they can never put the IV in the back of my hand and have to use my arm which always causes a bleed.
Good luck for tomorrow's bloods an scan and i hope EC can be asap for you xxx


----------



## pcct

africaqueen said:


> Pcct- Yay for needles getting easier. I never bothered to use numbing cream as found the needles so fine i barely felt them anyway. I think its better doing your own needles as you feel like you have some control over the process  Lovely profile pic btw! i am gonna change mine soon as had same one since i joined bnb 3yrs ago. lol x
> 
> Klemon- Yay for scan date being booked and im sure it will come around fast x
> 
> BabyD- My clinic never tells us not to BD in the 2ww, infact one nurse said that having the big O can aid implantation as blood flow is increased to the womb so don't worry! ;-) I remember how horny i was on the progesterone! it was unreal. dh was very happy needless to say! haha x
> 
> Hi to all the gang xxx

Yeah the needles r so fine am just a big whimp lol .. Thanks Hun I just fancied a change of pic ;) 
Rosie sorry to hear u r feeling uncomfortable now hope unto for ec soon :hugs: 
I tend to be much more bloated at night time :dohh:
Hi everyone :hi:


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Aww Rosie, sorry your having a crap time. I have very prominent veins in my arms so never a issue for me, but i have very light thin veins in my hands so they can never put the IV in the back of my hand and have to use my arm which always causes a bleed.
> Good luck for tomorrow's bloods an scan and i hope EC can be asap for you xxx

she did say i have very deep veins mind! i said must be all the fat around them! 

hope youve recovered well from your op now! you will be on countdown for the start of your treatment! xx


----------



## Mbrink

Just wanted to update you ladies! My IVF cycle was cancelled for the second time on Wednesday. I am so gutted. They said we're now looking at March or February...but then again, they've said that before. So heartbroken.


----------



## pcct

Lovingggg ur new pic Hunni :kiss: beautiful :) 
Hey mb so sorry to hear about your cycle being canceled :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Mbrink said:


> Just wanted to update you ladies! My IVF cycle was cancelled for the second time on Wednesday. I am so gutted. They said we're now looking at March or February...but then again, they've said that before. So heartbroken.

Mbrink, sorry of you mentioned this, but why was it cancelled? I've been down that road and I'm so nervous it will happen again. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Guys-

Nothing really new to report, just want to vent about something that I know all of you can relate to.

Just having one of "those" days......

Had dinner with my fam, my (YOUNGER!) pregnant sister-in-law and brother were there with their one year old. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE my niece and cant wait to meet baby #2 this spring, but sometimes it's all I can do to keep from bawling at the table. And it only gets worse when it seems every conversation is about babies......and tonight we found out another family friend ( married for 6 months and 5 years younger than me ) is pregnant. I dont want to be jealous and bitter but sometimes I just really feel that way.

My family doesnt know what we are going through at ALL, but I'm sure they assume something is wrong, as it's been 3 yrs married and nothing. No one is trying to be mean but sometimes I just want to hide from everyone for a while.

I'm at the very start of my 1st IVf cycle and KNOW I'm on my way, some days it just feels SO hard and unfair and SO far away.....and it's nice to know that you guys understand. It just all seems so, so, so unfair sometimes ya know???

So, I feel better already for venting. Thanks for "listening"/ reading. I know y'all get it. And I love you for that.

OUR TIME IS SOON:thumbup:


----------



## sanumolu

Mbrick: so sorry to hear that! But if postponing gives u a better chance at bein a mom.y not wait? don loose hope, instead keep faith!:hugs:
Pcct: how are the needles goin on? I hope u got the hang of it!:thumbup:
AQ: awesome pic!:flower:
Sunshine: its k  we are all human! I have been avoiding my BFF since she told me she was pregnant last month, not that m not happy for her, just that I cant stand all the talks n then come home n go thru all that we are goin thru. If it makes u feel gud, my sis n her daughters had come to visit yest, n she was goin on abt how hard it is to manage with 2 gals I told her to be thankful that she has 2 to complain abt! Sometimes people are too insensitive! I can totally relate to that! Dont worry hun we are there with you.n venting do help , it takes off the pressure no matter wat, m thankful to AQ for starting this thread, had it not been for all these ladies in the thread i would have already gone nuts:hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Sunshine: sorry you're having one of those days, it's ok we all have them.. Just let it all out here dear we're here to listen :hugs:

Mbrink: sorry that your IVF has been delayed.. Hope it can resume soon

AQ: that's a gorgeous pic :)

Rosie: sorry you are having a rough time :hugs:

Pcct, Sanu : how are you doing?

Big hello to the rest of the ladies :winkwink:


----------



## LinemansWife

Sunshine- I'm sorry. I know exactly how you feel. My sister even went on to say that she doesn't understand what we're going through. That her husband can wink at her and she'll get pregnant. I just wish people would think before they speak. Hope it gets easier for you. 

I'm doing good. Gonna go crazy before my ultrasound next week! And btw, I will be as huge as a whale if I keep eating like this. I have been STARVING all day and can't seem
to get full :(


----------



## Mbrink

Mells54 said:


> Mbrink said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to update you ladies! My IVF cycle was cancelled for the second time on Wednesday. I am so gutted. They said we're now looking at March or February...but then again, they've said that before. So heartbroken.
> 
> Mbrink, sorry of you mentioned this, but why was it cancelled? I've been down that road and I'm so nervous it will happen again. :hugs:Click to expand...

Basically due to a local clinic submitting in a test for cystic fibrosis for the wrong test to Quest Diagnostics. I was originally supposed to have my first cycle in January, until we realized that Quest submitted the test for a CF screen and not the full analysis. My husband is a carrier of cystic fibrosis, which they believe is the reason he has male factor (he has seen a urologist and they can't find anything wrong otherwise). My screen came back negative for cystic fibrosis, but they wanted to double check. 

Which I completely understand but they originally told us two days before we were supposed to begin IVF in February that it would be back in time. Our clinic has been VERY inconsistent for the last few months with everything they have told us (one day we're good to do IVF, three weeks later its cancelled) and its very draining emotionally. As of now we really don't know where we stand.

I think this is something that doesn't probably happen often, but of course, it would happen to us. :wacko: We have the worst luck ever! haha.


----------



## africaqueen

Mbrink- Ah no, i am sorry to hear you have been delayed yet again. I am sure there is a reason though as i do believe in fate, although like you, we have a lot of bad luck and i do sometimes question it! lol. Stay strong an you will soon be jabbing x

Sunshine-Aww hun i am sorry to hear u are struggling. I used to get sooo upset when friends told me they were pregnant and could not stand the pregnancy/baby talk but to be honest i find it a lot easier to take now cos i seem to be numb to it. Its like a defense mechanism i have built up over the years. It will be us one day god willing  x

Line- When i was pregnant, 1st time around, i would eat like a horse! i obviously only got as far as 7wks but must of gained a stone in that time! lol. Not long for your scan now x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## Peachy1584

Mbrink- I am sorry to hear that is there any chance of perhaps finding a new clinic?

Pcct- Glad to hear your shots are going good now. 

AQ- Good for you for the diet/exercise. I lost 25lbs before I started this cycle and am pretty sure I have gained it all back. I think I need to be on food intervention! I know I worry too much but my transfer is this afternoon. Last night when the nurse called me with my time and instructions she told me the embtyologist does not give them an update and I will not find out their status until I arrive. I am so afraid that none of them have made it. Have you heard of this happening? I just can't help but feel I have made a mistake. Would it have been better to transfer excellent 3 day embies or mediocre 5 day blasts. I have such an aversion to meds but I am truly looking forward to taking the valium today my anxiety has been through the roof! Iy's 5:30am here and my appt is 12:45pm. The progesterone shots are going well though and the horror stories I have read couldn't be more wrong. Turns out I'd rather do the shot once a day than suppositories 3/day. Plus I have extra cushion back there anyways. Surprised I even have muscle to inject into back there ! Lol


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- You will be fine and so will your embies ;-) its natural to worry. I have never known anyone go for a fresh transfer and be told there are no embies to transfer and i have been on these boards a long time. You will soon be at the clinic having your precious embies transferred and then the real insanity begins... the 2ww! haha. Its a special time tho cos for that 2wks or less, we don't know the outcome so can bask in the thought that we are pregnant no matter what the end result may be so enjoy every moment and although it does mess with your head try and relax as its best for baby ;-) Lots of luck xxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck for today peach :)


----------



## africaqueen

Meant to ask has anyone heard anything from Snsnsn ? her OTD was the 9th of Feb and im wondering how she got on as she has not posted much.

Hi Pcct  hope your stimming is going well xxx


----------



## pcct

No havnt heard nothing Hun :/ 
Yeah it's going very well :) I have accu tonight too so looking forward to that :)


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ-Pcct- Thank you and also great pics they're adorable! I should find one of us to share while I'm doing nothing it's so nice to put a face on who you're speaking to. 

One more ? and this may sound totally off the wall. I read somewhere eating the core of a pineapple can help with implantation or some such thing so I bought one yesterday and am now clueless on how to go about it. I never eat pineapple and my husband thinks I'm crazy lol. I told him I'm not I'm just desperate. Ever heard of this?


----------



## pcct

Thanks Hun :)
Yes I have heard of that too and I too have no idea how to do it :haha: I don't think I even no what the core is :rofl: I all so heard that u can't eat too much off it either


----------



## Peachy1584

B


----------



## klemoncake

BabyD225 said:


> Hey Ladies-
> Seems like many of your are well underway with injections!
> 
> Blizzard came and went- we got about 2 feet in my neighborhood. So pretty outside but so cold!
> 
> My 2ww has been boring! Counting the days until I can POAS! One question though (TMI and I'm sorry)-
> I know everyone says no BDing on the 2ww but I think I involuntarily O'd in my sleep! I woke up cramping and I'm scared I did something to my uterus without knowing! Today is 3dp3dt. Progesterone is a funny drug!

:haha: i did that too baby and got my bfp so dont worry too much!!! blame the progesterone- i had crazy dreams ever since ET - one involving Channing Tatum so that was nice!!!! xx


----------



## klemoncake

loving your new pics pact and AQ!!

i ate the core too when i wasnt throwing up!! its the hard stuff in the middle of the pineapple, if you cut it in rings, its a bit hard and chewy! i also read you could have too much and it can cause mc in high doses...???? anyways, i ate 2 rings a day xx

linesman- ive been eating loads too and been super tired!! 

hey to evryone else xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update. Had egg collection on Fri 8th Feb and we got 8 eggs and 5 had fertilised by the next morning. We went in for 3dt this morning and they advised transfering 2 as although one had divided 10times and another 12times, (8times is ideal for 3dt) there were a few abnormalities with them both which meant they weren't perfect. It was a real dilema for them as we went through IVF for male factor so there's every chance both embryeo's might stick. We do have a "perfect" embryeo that had only divided 7times so wasn't a contender for today (despite last minute checking) but they will watch that one to see if it can become a frostie.

Felt really quite emotional afterwards and really can't believe i'm pupo with twins! Feeling a real mix of emotions; worrying neither will stick, worry about losing one, and also the worry of having twins! This process is such a rollercoaster!! Each time you get through a stage, there is something else to worry about! OTD is 22nd Feb...eeek!

Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Sunshine24

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update. Had egg collection on Fri 8th Feb and we got 8 eggs and 5 had fertilised by the next morning. We went in for 3dt this morning and they advised transfering 2 as although one had divided 10times and another 12times, (8times is ideal for 3dt) there were a few abnormalities with them both which meant they weren't perfect. It was a real dilema for them as we went through IVF for male factor so there's every chance both embryeo's might stick. We do have a "perfect" embryeo that had only divided 7times so wasn't a contender for today (despite last minute checking) but they will watch that one to see if it can become a frostie.
> 
> Felt really quite emotional afterwards and really can't believe i'm pupo with twins! Feeling a real mix of emotions; worrying neither will stick, worry about losing one, and also the worry of having twins! This process is such a rollercoaster!! Each time you get through a stage, there is something else to worry about! OTD is 22nd Feb...eeek!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone

Oh best of luck to you honey!!!! Keep us posted. The universe wouldn't give you anything you couldnt handle, so however this turns out, is how it was meant to be! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks Sunshine, just got to get through the dreaded 2ww now


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just a quick update. Had egg collection on Fri 8th Feb and we got 8 eggs and 5 had fertilised by the next morning. We went in for 3dt this morning and they advised transfering 2 as although one had divided 10times and another 12times, (8times is ideal for 3dt) there were a few abnormalities with them both which meant they weren't perfect. It was a real dilema for them as we went through IVF for male factor so there's every chance both embryeo's might stick. We do have a "perfect" embryeo that had only divided 7times so wasn't a contender for today (despite last minute checking) but they will watch that one to see if it can become a frostie.
> 
> Felt really quite emotional afterwards and really can't believe i'm pupo with twins! Feeling a real mix of emotions; worrying neither will stick, worry about losing one, and also the worry of having twins! This process is such a rollercoaster!! Each time you get through a stage, there is something else to worry about! OTD is 22nd Feb...eeek!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone

Bumpsparkle- Welcome to the 2ww! I also had a 3dt on Thursday, but only one embryo,... so we're not too far off... my OTD is th 19th.. and these past few days have been hell. I feel EXACTLY how you do.. what if it works.. what if it didnt.. hope you're enjoying your rest.


----------



## BabyD225

klemoncake said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies-
> Seems like many of your are well underway with injections!
> 
> Blizzard came and went- we got about 2 feet in my neighborhood. So pretty outside but so cold!
> 
> My 2ww has been boring! Counting the days until I can POAS! One question though (TMI and I'm sorry)-
> I know everyone says no BDing on the 2ww but I think I involuntarily O'd in my sleep! I woke up cramping and I'm scared I did something to my uterus without knowing! Today is 3dp3dt. Progesterone is a funny drug!
> 
> :haha: i did that too baby and got my bfp so dont worry too much!!! blame the progesterone- i had crazy dreams ever since ET - one involving Channing Tatum so that was nice!!!! xxClick to expand...

Jealous of the Channing Tatum dream... mine wasnt as exciting lol... Last night i woke up because I had a dream someone was breaking into my house.. I even made DH check the windows! I swear i thought it was real.. Maybe I watched too much of Kevin Bacon's new show 'the following' yesterday.


----------



## BabyD225

PCCT & AQ- NIce new pics!! 

About the pineapple core thing- i've been eating a couple of rings a day with the core... its definitely edible just a little harder than the outside of the ring. I'll try anything at this point!


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks :) 
If am honest I don't think I'll be eating the pinapple am too scared too :haha:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

[/QUOTE

Bumpsparkle- Welcome to the 2ww! I also had a 3dt on Thursday, but only one embryo,... so we're not too far off... my OTD is th 19th.. and these past few days have been hell. I feel EXACTLY how you do.. what if it works.. what if it didnt.. hope you're enjoying your rest.[/QUOTE]




Thanks BabyD. It really is a rollercoaster isn't it! It's only been a few hours since transfer and i'm already thinking non-stop "am i, aren't i?" :blush: 

How have you managed these last few days? I'm not at work this week as still a little sore from egg collection, probably becoz they nicked a blood vessal (ouch), but also becoz i don't want to rush back to work and if things don't work out, blame it on that! 

Are you holding out until OTD or testing before? I'm already testing out my trigger shot so i'm sure i'll cave! I'm going to try to wait until 6dpt at earliest because anything before that will be pointless i think (however testing out the trigger is giving me something to test hehe!) :haha:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Anyone know how to use the reply with quote feature properly, i tried above but it doesn't look right??!


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bumpsparkle- Welcome to the 2ww! I also had a 3dt on Thursday, but only one embryo,... so we're not too far off... my OTD is th 19th.. and these past few days have been hell. I feel EXACTLY how you do.. what if it works.. what if it didnt.. hope you're enjoying your rest.




Thanks BabyD. It really is a rollercoaster isn't it! It's only been a few hours since transfer and i'm already thinking non-stop "am i, aren't i?" :blush: 

How have you managed these last few days? I'm not at work this week as still a little sore from egg collection, probably becoz they nicked a blood vessal (ouch), but also becoz i don't want to rush back to work and if things don't work out, blame it on that! 

Are you holding out until OTD or testing before? I'm already testing out my trigger shot so i'm sure i'll cave! I'm going to try to wait until 6dpt at earliest because anything before that will be pointless i think (however testing out the trigger is giving me something to test hehe!) :haha:[/QUOTE]

I just hit the 'reply with quote' button and it does it for me... and then i type below it

I was sore from the egg retrieval for like 5 days.. so dont worry.. its normal.. i had a hard time peeing too. I too am testing out the trigger.. its pretty much gone now.. yesterday was there but sooooooo faint it was almost a joke. Tomorrow is 6dp3dt for me.. early to test but i'm testing every day anyway..my beta is next tuesday.. 8 days away and that seems too far for me. so either way i'd like to know something. I'll update you will every stick i pee on! :)


----------



## augustluvers

Hey Everyone! Boy do I have some catching up to do! I haven't been around due to so much work at work and at home. But I just wanted to give a little update on me...

I'm currently on day 3 of Bcp and 10 units of Lupron. I stop bcp on Feb. 24th and my cycle day 3 should be on March 1st. I'm excited about this second IVF cycle and I'm ready and believing that this time it's gonna work! Gotta have faith, no room for doubt. =)

I pray you are all doing well! I'll be reading up today to catch up on you all! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

August- im also on day 3 of birth control and lupron!


----------



## Sunshine24

August! I'm only a few days behind ya, just BCP right now but I start 10 units of Lupron and BCP this Wednesday. Me, you, and ash are pretty much on the exact same schedule!

Let's DO this ladies :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Alright girls, us 3!!! :) This is our time!


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> Alright girls, us 3!!! :) This is our time!

I feel really good that the three of us are doing this together. Let's stay in really close touch and we'll get through this.

:bfp: times THREE!


----------



## ashknowsbest

:) FX'd!! Is this your girls first IVF?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh NVM, I just saw. August - I'm exactly like your other IVF ... I had two perfect embies transferred but no luck! 

And sunshine - lets hope your first one is it and you won't have to go through it again!


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> :) FX'd!! Is this your girls first IVF?

My first! I did 4 IUI with the same injectables I'm going to be using, so that part isnt new to me at all, but the egg retrieval and transfer is new! I'm a bit nervous about retrieval and hoping its quick, easy, and little recovery?


----------



## africaqueen

Bumpsparkle- Congrats on being pupo with twins! good luck in the 2 ww x

august- Good luck for this cycle and i love your attitude! you are so right. PMA all the way x

Ash and Sunshine- Hope we see 3 BFPS from you girls and august very soon ;-) x


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - I was so nervous for the ER but it's really not that bad, I was put under twilight anestesia so didn't feel a thing. When I woke up I didn't really have much pain, just uncomfortable and every once and a while I would get a sharp pain but it was only when I moved too fast. I was really bloated but I had a slight case of OHSS ... I didn't need to be hospitalized or anything just had to drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein because that's supposed to help with OHSS. That uncomfortable bloat last about 4-7 days but got better each day. The transfer was a cool experience because I got to see the embryos before they put them in and that wasn't painful at all. It's just like the IUI except for you have a have a full bladder which is a bit of a pain in the butt because you have to pee so bad but again, nothing unbearable! You'll be fine!


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> sunshine - I was so nervous for the ER but it's really not that bad, I was put under twilight anestesia so didn't feel a thing. When I woke up I didn't really have much pain, just uncomfortable and every once and a while I would get a sharp pain but it was only when I moved too fast. I was really bloated but I had a slight case of OHSS ... I didn't need to be hospitalized or anything just had to drink lots of fluids and eat lots of protein because that's supposed to help with OHSS. That uncomfortable bloat last about 4-7 days but got better each day. The transfer was a cool experience because I got to see the embryos before they put them in and that wasn't painful at all. It's just like the IUI except for you have a have a full bladder which is a bit of a pain in the butt because you have to pee so bad but again, nothing unbearable! You'll be fine!

Thank you! Did you have to take time out from work? If you had to go somewhere the evening of your retriea ( ie a family party or something ) could you have? Just curious. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ArmyMomma

I am so excited but nervous. We have had our consultation on Feb 4th and I had the ultra sound, blood work and semen analyzed. Doc says this cycle which should be Feb 28th. We have the prescriptions ready to go all are oral except HCG injection, which I will have two different kinds. Anyone else around the same time? Would love buddies since it's our first time and I will definately need advice!


----------



## Peachy1584

Well transfer seemed to go well. We transfered 2 blasts a 3AB and a 3BB. I of course am nervous about the quality as I think 4AA is the best. Now the dreaded wait.

AQ- Could you please add me? My otd is 2-21-13


----------



## pcct

Wohoo hoo hi. Congrats pupo with twins :) :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - after the ER I walked home (because I live in manhattan it was only a 10 min. walk) and my mother and OH and I stopped at a place to eat and I would have been fine if I didn't get sick from the anestesia! :haha: I told me Dr. this time that I would like to have an anti nausea medication as well because it just sucked! Other than that, if it's not too strenuous I would say go for it. Keep in mind that everyone is different. I was so bloated that all I wanted to do was sleep but yeah everyone is different so you have to make the call based on your pain tolerance :)

Peachy - WooHoo!!!! PUPO!


----------



## Rosie06

bumpsparkle and peachy congrats on been pupo with twins hope tww goes fast for you!

as fir me had my scan and egg coll is now booked for friday it was going to be wednesday but consultant wants to wait till friday now :/ lining today was 11.4 on left ovary has 20 follies biggest been 19mm then right ovary 13 follies biggest 13.5 and i wonder why i feel so uncomfortable!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Armymomma- Welcome to the thread and lots of luck with your cycle! it is very exciting to get started  il add you to the 1st page list x

Peachy- Whooohooo! congrats on being pupo with twins! i shall add your OTD to 1st page. Wishing you lots of luck in the 2ww x

Rosie- wow that is a lot of follies! if its over 25 don't they do FET or am i wrong? never had many follies to worry about OHSS in my cycles. Lots of luck for Friday! x


----------



## pcct

Waaa haaa rosie that's fab news glad ur scan went well good luck for ec fri my scans on fri too so hoping ec next week for us :)


----------



## Rosie06

africaqueen said:


> Armymomma- Welcome to the thread and lots of luck with your cycle! it is very exciting to get started  il add you to the 1st page list x
> 
> Peachy- Whooohooo! congrats on being pupo with twins! i shall add your OTD to 1st page. Wishing you lots of luck in the 2ww x
> 
> Rosie- wow that is a lot of follies! if its over 25 don't they do FET or am i wrong? never had many follies to worry about OHSS in my cycles. Lots of luck for Friday! x

im really not sure theyve never mentioned it but ill definatley be asking when i go for scan on wednesday, just checked when i had IVF last time i had 28 follies over all and they didnt do a FET by wednesday i think there will be a few more really hope we dont have to do a FET how long do they make you wait to do a FET do you know?

i think they will take it to blasocyst because it think they only do 2 and 5 day transfers were i am will have to check that out on wednesday too!

PCCT hope scan goes ok for you on friday, how have the stimms been going? x


----------



## pcct

Been getting so much more better am really enjoying it now :)


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Oh you should be fine then if you got as many last time and had a fresh transfer ;-) if it did end up as FET it depends on your clinic but usually i think they make you wait 2 cycles? not sure x


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone.. Just wanted to keep u all updated. I'm feeling anxious, going in for 29 on thursday. It seems like time has went by so quickly, I trigger tonight. And am having my last dose of lupron and menopur today. They added in menopur yesterday so I just had to have that twice. Those shots are by far the worst! 

I'm off for acupuncture now, time for some relaxation. Really hope this is all worth it at the end of it.


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hi everyone!

Seemed to have missed on a whole late of updates.. Have been travelling and settling in the new city for my treatment..

My update - Completed day 10 scan yesterday.. Only 4 follicles seen :( unlike the 7 mentioned on day 2 scan .. And a possible cyst also.. Need to wait till ER to see how many eggs would result. I was thinking the higher dosage this cycle would mean more follicles. But atleast till now the news doesn&#8217;t seem to be great! But given my low AMH the doc mentioned this was OK!
I have been called back for a second scan on Friday Day 14. And the ER would not be before Monday Day 17. Has anyone had such a late ER? Bcse last time I had one at Day 12 and a 5 day blast transfer.. This cycle seems so very different. Away from home in a new city the expenses are also adding up fr all the additional stays we need to be here.. But want to be optimistic and hope all this is for a successful cycle! 
Waiting to here more from everyone! Good luck :)

Love


----------



## Karis23

I've also been thinking that my ER is pretty late in my cycle but I think that's what the lupron is for? So they can time it according to what seems best with regards to follicle size? So that way our eggs can b mature and of better quality. Anyways, I've decided to just relax and leave it all in the doctors hands, he obviously has his reasons for the way he's planned the cycle. 

Much love to all you ladies. Will keep u all updated once ER is done on thursday. Feeling great after acupuncture!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BabyD225 said:


> Bumpsparkle said:
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Bumpsparkle- Welcome to the 2ww! I also had a 3dt on Thursday, but only one embryo,... so we're not too far off... my OTD is th 19th.. and these past few days have been hell. I feel EXACTLY how you do.. what if it works.. what if it didnt.. hope you're enjoying your rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks BabyD. It really is a rollercoaster isn't it! It's only been a few hours since transfer and i'm already thinking non-stop "am i, aren't i?" :blush:
> 
> How have you managed these last few days? I'm not at work this week as still a little sore from egg collection, probably becoz they nicked a blood vessal (ouch), but also becoz i don't want to rush back to work and if things don't work out, blame it on that!
> 
> Are you holding out until OTD or testing before? I'm already testing out my trigger shot so i'm sure i'll cave! I'm going to try to wait until 6dpt at earliest because anything before that will be pointless i think (however testing out the trigger is giving me something to test hehe!) :haha:Click to expand...

I just hit the 'reply with quote' button and it does it for me... and then i type below it

I was sore from the egg retrieval for like 5 days.. so dont worry.. its normal.. i had a hard time peeing too. I too am testing out the trigger.. its pretty much gone now.. yesterday was there but sooooooo faint it was almost a joke. Tomorrow is 6dp3dt for me.. early to test but i'm testing every day anyway..my beta is next tuesday.. 8 days away and that seems too far for me. so either way i'd like to know something. I'll update you will every stick i pee on! :)[/QUOTE]



Thanks BabyD. Still sore 4 days post retrieval but it's becoming more manageable now thank goodness as moving around has been a challenge. 

Let us know how you get on with testing today! I think 6dp3dt is about the time the embryo should be implanting so fingers crossed that embie gets snuggled in! Has your trigger totally disappeared from the test now? My DH and I are planning to officially test with hpt the day before the blood test to get an idea of the result as we don't like the fact that only one of us will be told the news over the phone and we may not even be together at the time what with work etc (altho i will be sneakily testing in the meantime) :blush:

I think Peachy is joining us in the 2ww as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Peachy1584 said:


> Well transfer seemed to go well. We transfered 2 blasts a 3AB and a 3BB. I of course am nervous about the quality as I think 4AA is the best. Now the dreaded wait.
> 
> AQ- Could you please add me? My otd is 2-21-13



Hi Peachy,

Congratulations on being PUPO with twins! I'm in the same situation as you but otd is the day after yours (22nd Feb) and we had 3dt. Did your clinic give you the choice of 2 embies or was that the only route? Ours kinda left it to us to make the final decision (right at the last minute whilst in the theatre!) and it was hard to make the decision to put 2 back because of all the info they give you about how risky multiple births are, but we had to weigh that up against increasing the chances of not having to go through this again, and of course the dreaded financial implications of another cycle. 

The fact that your embies made it to blast stage must mean that are strong so try to stay positive! :thumbup:


----------



## Peachy1584

Bump- Thank you. I am 35 so 2 is the norm. However in the beginning he wanted me to do a 3 day transfer and I wanted 5 so when I met the criteria we went to 5. Embryologist had told me they like to go to 5 day to put back 1 especially if they are high quality. Then when doc came in he said with my grades he felt good about putting 2 back so it really makes me nervous about quality. Embryologist also told me he sees 3 day embies that don't meet criteria and wouldn't make it to 5 day turn in to healthy babies all the time. So what can you believe? I want to be positive but I am afraid the heart break will be that much worse if it doesn't work. Does that make sense? Are you hoping for one to work or would you love to have twins? I am also going to test with hpt I think I need to be a littled prepared for whatever the phone call brings. Do you know when we should start testing? Tons of sticky vibes and baby dust your way!


----------



## Peachy1584

Karis- yay for ER. Acupuncture is a wonderful thing I would tell everyone to try. The Lupron I believe is to suppress your ovaries so you don't ovulate on your own. I was concerned about transfer because of where I would be in my cycle and implantation. She assured me that thanks to all the meds they have complete control of my cycle so not to worry. Good luck!


Babyhopes- It must seem like a long time to stim especially when you have to do all the shots but he must feel it's most effective for your treatment. I remember asking my nurse during one of my ultrasounds why the small ones wouldn't catch up and she said they would and it would just continue with more as long as we kept stimming but then the current group gets over ripe so they just wait til a good size group is ready and go for those. Hope that makes some sort of sense. Hang in there it'll come to an end. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD and Klemon- I got such a kick out of your comments over the involuntary orgasm thing and actually laughed out loud about Channing Tatum you lucky girl. Yesterday with my transfer instructions she said absolutely no intetcourse/orgasm for this period. I just thought yeah pretty sure with all this stress it's the furthest thing from my mind anyways. Then it happened to me last night!! Crazy! Unfortunately it wasn't Channing but too bad it doesn't happen under regular circumstances. Figures. Not sure if it is the meds or perhaps being so relaxed for a change with the valium and finally having the transfer over but I googled it and it said not to worry about it and it seems to be common. Funny stuff..


----------



## wannabemomma

Well ladies, I lost it. My numbers dropped over the weekend. I have to go in Wednesday to see what is next. Really devastated thought it was finally our time. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
Just want to crawl in a hole somewhere. Worst part was having to tell our parents.


----------



## LinemansWife

wannabemomma said:


> Well ladies, I lost it. My numbers dropped over the weekend. I have to go in Wednesday to see what is next. Really devastated thought it was finally our time. :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Just want to crawl in a hole somewhere. Worst part was having to tell our parents.

I'm so sorry!! Will be thinking and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- There really are no words it just plain sucks and I'm terribly sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## BabyD225

Thank you! Did you have to take time out from work? If you had to go somewhere the evening of your retriea ( ie a family party or something ) could you have? Just curious. I appreciate the feedback![/QUOTE]

I took off 2 days for ET and for ER I went to work the next day but I wish I took off the following day because I was pretty sore and uncomfortable!



Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD and Klemon- I got such a kick out of your comments over the involuntary orgasm thing and actually laughed out loud about Channing Tatum you lucky girl. Yesterday with my transfer instructions she said absolutely no intetcourse/orgasm for this period. I just thought yeah pretty sure with all this stress it's the furthest thing from my mind anyways. Then it happened to me last night!! Crazy! Unfortunately it wasn't Channing but too bad it doesn't happen under regular circumstances. Figures. Not sure if it is the meds or perhaps being so relaxed for a change with the valium and finally having the transfer over but I googled it and it said not to worry about it and it seems to be common. Funny stuff..

We should probably rename this threat 'February O's'... I guess the progesterone is a powerful thing! I should use it all the time! Too funny it happened to you too... So today is 5dp3dt... and I feel nothing! I'm so afraid it means no implantation but I know that everyone feels differently. 

I've been POAS to make sure the trigger is gone.. and it was definitely gone by this morning's pee. Some people get a BFP starting 6-7 dp3dt so I'm hoping I see those 2 lines by the end of this week... I can't wait for the phone call- too much anxiety.


----------



## BabyD225

Wanna- Im so sorry- i know there are no words to say to console you right now... I can't imagine how you feel. Sending love your way... Hope you can move on to your frozen babies soon. Thinking of you xoxo


----------



## Sunshine24

Im so sorry honey!!! Prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- So how far am I behind you then? Should I be testing the trigger out as well? Lots of women have not a single symptom. Probably because you already have the symptoms from all the meds. Even women who get prego naturally don't have symptoms til later so I wouldn't stress that.

The embryologist just called and they were able to freeze 3! A 3AA, 5AB, 5AA! I was so excited I even cried a bit. I don't know much about fet's but she seemed to think we had an excellent chance with those if we have to do one. We didn't do cost sharing so this gives me so much hope.


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- So how far am I behind you then? Should I be testing the trigger out as well? Lots of women have not a single symptom. Probably because you already have the symptoms from all the meds. Even women who get prego naturally don't have symptoms til later so I wouldn't stress that.
> 
> The embryologist just called and they were able to freeze 3! A 3AA, 5AB, 5AA! I was so excited I even cried a bit. I don't know much about fet's but she seemed to think we had an excellent chance with those if we have to do one. We didn't do cost sharing so this gives me so much hope.

My transfer (3day) on Thursday.. so I'm now 5 days past... My Beta is on tues the 19th... I tested the trigger out just because i knew I couldnt control myself and wait for beta. So I wanted to make sure the trigger was completely gone so that if i do get two lines I know its a real BFP. Some people get a faint BFP as early as 7 day past from what I've read.. but as late as 11 days past.. so I'm hoping by this weekend I'll know. So nervewracking!


----------



## Snsnsn

I got my result at the weekend and it was a BFN :(


----------



## Mells54

Snsnsn said:


> I got my result at the weekend and it was a BFN :(

Sorry Snsnsn :cry: I wish that no one had to go through this disappointment. You're in my thoughts and I wish there was something I could do to make it all better. :hugs:


----------



## LinemansWife

I'm a teacher and found out today one of my students has fifths disease that I've been exposed to. I'm stressing out!! My RE will be doing bloodwork to check antibodies but there's nothing else to do :(


----------



## Peachy1584

Snsnsn- So so sorry :hug:

Lineman- I am not familiar with that disease. What is it exactly and how could it affect you?


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> Snsnsn- So so sorry :hug:
> 
> Lineman- I am not familiar with that disease. What is it exactly and how could it affect you?

It's a rash that most children get and it's not a big deal. BUT...in pregnant women (especially early pregnant) it can cause miscarriage. Something to do with absence of red blood cells that can't get to the baby. Not 100% sure on all of it.


----------



## Peachy1584

Lineman- I bet you're used to being careful around the kids even subconsciously not to catch things or bring things home so try not to stress as you already have enough to worry about.


----------



## Mells54

Had my first scan today, and I'm a little disappointed. Only 4 follies on the left and 3 or 4 on the right. I was hoping for a better response this time around, but I know it is still early. I'm trying to stay positive and not worry about it too much. I'll be happy with one good embie.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- I don't see why the didappointment that sounds like a great first scan to me. That's more than they saw on my first one and every time I went in more kept coming. I'd really feel positive about it if I were you especially so early on. Although I've worried about every luttle thing this entire cycle. Best of luck to you...


----------



## Karis23

Ladies I'm in a turmoil. I know I'm not supposed to be stressing but I'm just so scared. I was getting ewcm on saturday, sunday n monday. And then since I took the menopur on monday it seems to have diappeared. I did have a blood test to check for lh surge on monday but can't understand why its gone. I hadly have any cm now? Is this normal?


----------



## pcct

Hi karis I had exactly the same last night and I was in panic!! I had loadssss!! But after Doin research it's completely normal and is a good sign the drugs r doing there job - it's because our estrone levels are so high, hope this helps :) 
Hey mells that's good for ur first scan ur 2 days days a head of me in our cycles I have my scan Friday :)!


----------



## Karis23

Thank u sooo much pcct! I feel so much better, and relieved!


----------



## pcct

Your welcome Hun I all so called my friend do some support and when I told her she has been having the same an she is pregnant 17 weeks I think it's just our body's being high with all the hormones ect
Lol I actually just posted my panic about cm last night in my journal too


----------



## BabyD225

Good Morning All- (well it's morning here)

So today is 6dp3dt... and I had such horrible cramps all night. I feel OK now.. but it kept waking me up.. I'm hoping its implantation. I also POAS this morning as I do every morning... I used FRER and i thought i was imagining it but theres a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY faint second line.. like almost so faint you could only see it held up to light.. Its SO early to test I know.. but I'm neurotic and need to know before my beta. Is this too early for a BFP?? And if I'm feeling implantation cramping then HCG shouldnt be in my pee yet, right?

I know the trigger left me.. i tested it out.. does FRER have evap lines ever? I'll test again tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Rosie06

Snsnsn so sorry hun huge :hugs: for you 

Babyd i got the faintest of lines on an internter cheapie on my last cycle 8dp2dt which got a darker and darker so i have everything crossed that this is it for you!!!! ps your not the only one to test every morning i did the same too last time we dont have betas at our clinic they just give you a atest to use but i wanted to be prepared before i took that final test IYKWIM i will no doubt do the same this time round too!!!

as for me i had my scan this morning and im booked for EC on friday just waiting for a call to let me know what time slot im in! my lining is 14.4mmm ttriple line, and i have 20 follies on left ranging from 22mm to 12mm and 15 on the right ranging from 20mm to 10 mm, i asked about the risk of cancelling AQ for too many follies but she said they base it on how many are at the "mature" size so based on that i have around 16-18 which settled me a bit.

hope everyone else is doing ok :flower:


----------



## Peachy1584

Rosie- what a great number good luck on Fri!

BabyD-Seems like a really good sign! :dust:


----------



## Rosie06

im booked in for 8.30am :D in weird kind of way im looking forward to it :/


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, thanks! I feel more positive today. I shouldn't be surprised since I was slow to respond last time too.

Karis, PCCT, last time the nurse asked me if I have EWCM yet. She told me not to freak out bc it is totally normal with the high levels of estrogen.

Rosie, not weird at all. I can't wait to get to the stage in all of this. Good luck, it seems you have a good number of follies!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BabyD225 said:


> Good Morning All- (well it's morning here)
> 
> So today is 6dp3dt... and I had such horrible cramps all night. I feel OK now.. but it kept waking me up.. I'm hoping its implantation. I also POAS this morning as I do every morning... I used FRER and i thought i was imagining it but theres a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY faint second line.. like almost so faint you could only see it held up to light.. Its SO early to test I know.. but I'm neurotic and need to know before my beta. Is this too early for a BFP?? And if I'm feeling implantation cramping then HCG shouldnt be in my pee yet, right?
> 
> I know the trigger left me.. i tested it out.. does FRER have evap lines ever? I'll test again tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed.


That's a good sign BabyD. Will be interesting to see what tomorrow's test brings...fingers crossed for you!
I've heard that FRER are one of the more reliable tests so hopefully not an evap.


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning All- (well it's morning here)
> 
> So today is 6dp3dt... and I had such horrible cramps all night. I feel OK now.. but it kept waking me up.. I'm hoping its implantation. I also POAS this morning as I do every morning... I used FRER and i thought i was imagining it but theres a VERY VERY VERY VERY VERY faint second line.. like almost so faint you could only see it held up to light.. Its SO early to test I know.. but I'm neurotic and need to know before my beta. Is this too early for a BFP?? And if I'm feeling implantation cramping then HCG shouldnt be in my pee yet, right?
> 
> I know the trigger left me.. i tested it out.. does FRER have evap lines ever? I'll test again tonight and tomorrow. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> That's a good sign BabyD. Will be interesting to see what tomorrow's test brings...fingers crossed for you!
> I've heard that FRER are one of the more reliable tests so hopefully not an evap.Click to expand...

Thanks! I just did it again and its there and slightly darker than this morning's pee one... hoping its real and i'm an early hcg-er....(new word)


----------



## klemoncake

yay baby d!!
i got first very faint 8dp3dt and got darker each day!! woooo hooo for u! xx


----------



## klemoncake

wannabe- am so sorry hun:hugs::hugs:

snsnsn- :hugs::hugs:

cant imagine how you are both feeling.. really sorry:cry:


----------



## LinemansWife

Yay BabyD!!! I didn't poas before my betas but it sounds for real!!! Congrats!!


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Yay BabyD!!! I didn't poas before my betas but it sounds for real!!! Congrats!!

Thanks.. I'm trying not to get excited yet.. cautious just in case it's evap lines on both tests I'm seeing


----------



## RAFwife

Eeeeeek oh my goodness girls, had a big day today!

We had our consent appointment today, got our dates sorted for the procedures and have all the prescriptions...I start injections tomorrow!!! :happydance: 

We left the clinic feeling excited, nervous and very overwhelmed - it was a lot of information in one day! I was taught how to take the Buserelin and will go back in 3 weeks to be shown how to use the Menopur. The only worry at the moment is how I will respond to Menopur, I will be taking a lower dose for the first week at least as I'm high risk for OHSS - has anyone else experienced this?

Can't express how relieved and scared I am to say that our journey is finally starting...on Valentine's Day too! I hope that everyone is doing well, congrats to more bfp and big hugs for those who need it xx


----------



## Rosie06

RAFwife said:


> Eeeeeek oh my goodness girls, had a big day today!
> 
> We had our consent appointment today, got our dates sorted for the procedures and have all the prescriptions...I start injections tomorrow!!! :happydance:
> 
> We left the clinic feeling excited, nervous and very overwhelmed - it was a lot of information in one day! I was taught how to take the Buserelin and will go back in 3 weeks to be shown how to use the Menopur. The only worry at the moment is how I will respond to Menopur, I will be taking a lower dose for the first week at least as I'm high risk for OHSS - has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Can't express how relieved and scared I am to say that our journey is finally starting...on Valentine's Day too! I hope that everyone is doing well, congrats to more bfp and big hugs for those who need it xx

so exciting when you get the go ahead!!! 

i also have a lower dose of menopur as i respond really fast due to pcos, so at risk of ohss, ive only been on 2 amps per day for 11 days and ive got 35 follicles between the 2 ovaries! make sure you drink plenty of fluids is what i got told and when it comes to egg coll drink gatorade (i got some from b&m 2 bottles for £1) i did get mild ohss on my last cycle but it soon settled down 
good luck hun! xx ps im in north east too hun :)


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the quick response!! Feels so surreal it's all happening now.

It's so good to hear that you had a lower dose too, I got freaked out that it meant I would definitely have problems, so it's nice to hear it's manageable :) will stock up on gatorade :thumbup: 

Really? Which hospital are you at? We're with Centre at Life, staff have been amazing xx


----------



## pcct

Hey raf feels amazing to hear when u get started :) am so excited for u hope ur first injections goes well tomorrow :hugs:
Hi to every one :hi:
Heynrosie glad ur scan went well :) 
Raf and Rosie my oh is from ne (south shields) his cuz went to centre of life too Hun :) 
We both life in Scotland which is where am from :)


----------



## Rosie06

it does feel surreal! is that newcastle? . they monitor you so closely that doseages can change were i go we have blood tests mon wed fridays to check estrodial levels and they base dosage for following 2days on that this time roound i only had 2 amps every day on my last cycle there was days i only had one and half amps!
have heard good things about centre for life!


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, just did my first Lurpon shot, and I have to say--it was nothing!

Excited to officially be in the next stage of this whole crazy process.....woohoo:thumbup:


----------



## angielude

Hello just wanted to join the forum. I will be doing my first IVF/ ICSI cycle in March. I will start bcp in about two weeks ; then on to stims and ER and ET at end of March. Hoping for a bfp because this will be our only shot because IVF is expensive. Hoping to have embryos to freeze! Anyways my fertility is fine; but husband has male factor, low count, and low morphology. The meds we will be using will be Gonal F, low dose hcg, Ganirilex, and Novarel. Does anyone know or have had this protocol, and what is the probable numbers of eggs retrieved on such protocol? We're so excited. We will transfer two embryos on eithe day 3 or day 5.


----------



## RAFwife

First injection done :huh: it was scary!! It did sting a bit going in and the injection site is really red and swollen now - is that normal?! I'm worried I've done it wrong. Glad it's all started now!!

pcct thanks so much :hugs: we're so glad to be at such a great hospital, not too far to travel either. We moved from Scotland last summer hun, miss it a lot, still visit all the time though!!

Yes Rosie it's in Newcastle, right beside the train station which is perfect for us! Thanks for putting my mind at ease about menopur, feel less anxious now - but that's a worry for another day! One at a time :)

Sunshine congrats!! Excited for you :happydance:

angielude sounds like our timescales are roughly the same! I'm due ER and ET at end of March and we're doing icsi too, DH has low count and morphology also. All the best for your cycle, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## pcct

Hi raf I remember my first injection it was horrible :( it was al so. Bit red too I panicked thinking I hadn't done it right too .. I love Newcastle we vist there a lot as oh family are all there :)- where about in Scotland did you stay? Am just in the middle of Glasgow and Edinburgh :)


----------



## wifeyw

hi girlies, sorry for the lack of personals, haven't been on in a while as i'm tryin not to be on here as much and try keep mind off all this as much as i can so it goes in quick. I had my first scan today and the DR said that i've 6 or 7 on one side and 6 or 7 on the other that i'm responding well and to stick to my schedule so it must b ok i dunno, i felt rushed he wasn't even 5 minutes i never got to ask anything abit annoyed he wasn't even gonna tell me how many he seen until i asked just said i'm responding well:growlmad: i know first scans they don't really take as much time it's more second well at my clinic anyways. just wanted to know how many all you girlies got around day 6 of stims etc im worried. happy valentines day everyone  x


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabemomma- I am so very sorry for your loss. Having lost 2 precious babies myself, i know how painful and heartbreaking it is. If you need to talk please pm me x

Peachy- Yaay for 3 frosties! that is great x

Snsnsn - I know iv commented on the other post, but again i am sorry x

Line- I hope you are ok. Is fifths disease similar to shingles? a adult form of chicken pox that causes a raised rash over the chest? if so i had this last year x

Mells- For your 1st scan, that is a decent amount of follies! i had the same and we got 6 eggs last cycle so its all going well so far  x

Pcct and Karis- I was exactly the same with the EWCM on both of my cycles so completely normal x

BabyD- Fingers crossed its the start of a clear BFP for you x

Rosie- Lots of luck for EC tomorrow! great news that you will be able to have a fresh transfer too :) x

RAF- Yay to starting jabs! its normal for 1st few to sting until you get used of doing it as you will find the best angle etc and it wont hurt so much x

angielude - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your forthcoming cycle. I shall add you to the 1st page list  x

Sanu- Have you tested? i really hope it was a BFP for you hun x

Hi to all the gang and happy valentines day! xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Wifey- That is a great result for day 6 scan!  at that stage i had 4 follies each side and we managed to get 6 eggs. Good luck and be very happy cos that's a good result xxx


----------



## RAFwife

Aw I'm so glad you felt the same, the redness has gone down a lot now, still sore around the site though. Was worried I'd jabbed myself twice because my hands were shaking so badly when I did it! Hopefully I'll be a pro in no time :thumbup:

We love living down here, it's a great area and close to Newcastle, plus only 30 minutes to the Borders! We lived in Dundee, both born and raised there so this was our first big move (of many probably!). Very grateful that in RAF when couples go through IVF, the partner in the force can't be deployed or posted throughout the whole IVF process, so that's a big relief. Love Edinburgh and Glasgow! You're in the middle of 2 great shopping cities :)


----------



## pcct

Wow that's great news that u hubby is with u all the way on ur journey :) my clinic is in Dundee at ninewells :) I am scared of needle I was a little screamer but come day 3 I was most defo a pro :)


----------



## wifeyw

Thanks AQ - i am happy i just wish i had more time in the scan to have my questions answered i think thats whats got me so annoyed. they never measured them or anything. did they measure yours first time?


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone.. Just got back from ER, I'm so disappointed, they only managed to get 4 eggs, I was hoping for a few more. Any success stories with such a small amount of eggs? I'll be getting a full report tomorroww so will keep u all updated. Really hope these 4 survive and grow


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna & Sn- :hugs: I'm so sorry. Hope that you're hanging in there. We're all here for you both.
Peachy- :dance: Yay for frosties! Nice to have a back up plan.
Baby D- Sounds promising! :bfp: Can't wait for your OTD!
Line- Hope you're in the clear! How are you feeling otherwise?
Mells- Crossing my fingers that your follies are growing up!
Rosie- :dance: Yay for friday! It's exciting to get your exact time!
Angie- :wave: Welcome to the thread. Good luck to you this cycle! :dust:
Wifey- Glad to hear you're responding! :thumbup:
Kari- Remember you just need one!

AFM- Decreasing Lupron to 5mg this morning and starting my estrogen patches. Lining check Feb 25. I'm soooo ready to get pregnant!


----------



## pcct

Oh I forgot to say I have t scan tomorrow hoping to see Lots of follicles grown nicely :)


----------



## cali_kt

pcct- Good luck tomorrow!! Grow follies grow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Little bit of sad news, had a call this morning to say our remaining 3 embies didn't make it to blastocycst stage so not suitable for freezing :cry:

Now the pressures really on for at least 1 of the 2 they transfered to stick as we really can't afford another cycle from scratch, hence why we were really hoping for a back plan with frosties!

This 2ww gets harder and harder...!

Baby dust to everyone! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

sanumolu said:


> hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:


Sanumolu, we must have crossed posted. 
I'm so sorry, and i know words can't express how sad you must be feeling. Big hugs. Was today your otd?


----------



## Peachy1584

Cali- Glad things are moving along. Sending lots of good luck vibes your way!

Karis- I know it's a bummer but keep your chin up and remember it's quality not quantity that is most important. Hopefully all turn out great.

Sanu- It's just not fair :hug:

Bump-:dust:

Pcct- Good luck on your scan

AQ- Thank you it was such a relief to get those frosties. I tested this morning just to make sure my trigger was out and even though I expected the negative it was like being punched in the gut. So sick of the one line disappointment. How are you getting along? Are you job hunting now or letting yourself have some well deserved time off and focusing on your health?

Angie- Welcome and good luck with your cycle. I am not familiar with your protocol but follie counts vary from cycle to cycle and woman to woman I think you pretty much just get what you get. Sorry so repetitive lol.


----------



## Sunshine24

sanumolu said:


> hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:

Im so sorry sweetie :nope: We are all here for you.


----------



## BabyD225

HAPPY VALENTINE'S DAY LADIES!!!!!! :kiss::hugs:

Personals to come at some point today...:hugs:


So I tested again this morning and the line is ever so slightly darker than yesterday's line... hoping this is my BFP :) Fingers crossed everyone... my anniversary is next week.. would be a fabulous gift.


----------



## BabyD225

sanumolu said:


> hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:

Sanu- I am so sorry.. I know how hopeful you were.. I wish I could give you a hug.. Thinking of you xo


----------



## Mells54

Sanu, Bump, hugs to you both. This process can be so disappointing sometimes, hang in there.

PCCT, my scan is tomorrow as week. Praying they see a few more follies this time.

Cali, any time now. So exciting for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct said:


> Oh I forgot to say I have t scan tomorrow hoping to see Lots of follicles grown nicely :)

FX'd for lots of follicles :) 



sanumolu said:


> hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:

I'm so sorry :hugs: just try to keep your head up I know it's hard but we're all here for you if you need anything! 



Bumpsparkle said:


> Little bit of sad news, had a call this morning to say our remaining 3 embies didn't make it to blastocycst stage so not suitable for freezing :cry:
> 
> Now the pressures really on for at least 1 of the 2 they transfered to stick as we really can't afford another cycle from scratch, hence why we were really hoping for a back plan with frosties!
> 
> This 2ww gets harder and harder...!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone! x

I know how you're feeling and it is really hard. During my first cycle we got 25 eggs only 10 fertilized and only 2 made it to good quality blasts. I ended up not getting pregnant but really all you need is one and keep that PMA up :) Just try to stay as positive as you can, and keep busy so you're mind is on something else! 



Mells54 said:


> Sanu, Bump, hugs to you both. This process can be so disappointing sometimes, hang in there.
> 
> PCCT, my scan is tomorrow as week. Praying they see a few more follies this time.
> 
> Cali, any time now. So exciting for you!

Hope you have lots of follicles! FX'd! 

AFM - pretty much same right now. Stopped BCP's on 2/12 and continuing on with the lupron. I've been having cramps and I'm not sure if they're period related or if they're from the cyst which is annoying. My doctor thinks I'm going to get my period around 2/15 so tomorrow but I think he's crazy because that would mean that my cycle was only 25 days and normally I have 31-33 day cycles so I think it's coming next Friday. Hoping it comes sooner than later but who knows what's going to happen!


----------



## Flowermal

Sanu: so so sorry dear.. I know that no words can describe what your're goin thru.. :hugs:

Pcct: grow follies!!! 

Bumpsparkle: pray that your transferred embies just keep growing!!

Cali: great to hear things are moving along well :)

mells: all the best for your scan! Grow embies!!

BabyD: sure hope its your valentines' BFP!! Keep us posted!


----------



## BabyD225

Ok here is a pic.. its so blurry so you can't see the line at all in this one.. but maybe some of you have hi def vision... i'll try and take a better one when im on lunch
 



Attached Files:







Queens-20130214-00053.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## ashknowsbest

baby - I definitely see the line! :) FX'd it keeps getting dark! WOOHOO!


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> Ok here is a pic.. its so blurry so you can't see the line at all in this one.. but maybe some of you have hi def vision... i'll try and take a better one when im on lunch

I can see it!


----------



## Sunshine24

I CAN DEFINITELY SEE IT TOO!:thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, I can see the line as well!


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> BabyD, I can see the line as well!

Thanks Mells-- I'm hoping to gets darker and darker! How are you doing with the injections? Bloated??


----------



## BabyD225

Ok so here's a slightly better picture.. i hope... gonna go pee-on-a-stick crazy now... :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







NYC-20130214-00054.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Rosie06

RAFwife said:


> First injection done :huh: it was scary!! It did sting a bit going in and the injection site is really red and swollen now - is that normal?! I'm worried I've done it wrong. Glad it's all started now!!
> 
> pcct thanks so much :hugs: we're so glad to be at such a great hospital, not too far to travel either. We moved from Scotland last summer hun, miss it a lot, still visit all the time though!!
> 
> Yes Rosie it's in Newcastle, right beside the train station which is perfect for us! Thanks for putting my mind at ease about menopur, feel less anxious now - but that's a worry for another day! One at a time :)
> 
> Sunshine congrats!! Excited for you :happydance:
> 
> angielude sounds like our timescales are roughly the same! I'm due ER and ET at end of March and we're doing icsi too, DH has low count and morphology also. All the best for your cycle, hope everything works out for you.

the firsst couple of jabs i had on the buserelin went red and raised and bit itchy but after a couple its totally fine totally normal!! you will be a pro in no time :D



Karis23 said:


> Hi everyone.. Just got back from ER, I'm so disappointed, they only managed to get 4 eggs, I was hoping for a few more. Any success stories with such a small amount of eggs? I'll be getting a full report tomorroww so will keep u all updated. Really hope these 4 survive and grow

 just remember its quality not quantity hun it only takes one :hugs:



pcct said:


> Oh I forgot to say I have t scan tomorrow hoping to see Lots of follicles grown nicely :)

good luck with your scan tomorrow look forward to the update :D


sanumolu said:


> hi gals..... tested its :bfn: ... i just want to disappear from the face of earth..:cry::cry:


huge huge :hugs: sanumolu :hugs:


----------



## Rosie06

BabyD225 said:


> Ok here is a pic.. its so blurry so you can't see the line at all in this one.. but maybe some of you have hi def vision... i'll try and take a better one when im on lunch

babyd i can def see a line this is the start of our BFP whens your official test date?


----------



## BabyD225

Rosie06 said:



> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Ok here is a pic.. its so blurry so you can't see the line at all in this one.. but maybe some of you have hi def vision... i'll try and take a better one when im on lunch
> 
> babyd i can def see a line this is the start of our BFP whens your official test date?Click to expand...

My OTD is on Tuesday.. they make us wait so long!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- That's amazing good for you!

O.k. I am 3dp5dt and I have been having A.F. like cramps all day now and even a couple hot flashes just like I get before she comes. Does anyone know if this is normal or if it didn't work would it be coming this soon? Any ideas would be much appreciated ladies.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- That's amazing good for you!
> 
> O.k. I am 3dp5dt and I have been having A.F. like cramps all day now and even a couple hot flashes just like I get before she comes. Does anyone know if this is normal or if it didn't work would it be coming this soon? Any ideas would be much appreciated ladies.

It seemed like I cramped all the way from my ER up until last week. I just knew it didn't work cause I cramped so bad. Everytime I went to the bathroom I would expect to find AF. So not sure if it's normal but it happened to me!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD225 said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> BabyD, I can see the line as well!
> 
> Thanks Mells-- I'm hoping to gets darker and darker! How are you doing with the injections? Bloated??Click to expand...

The injections are going well. A little red and itchy on the abdominal ones, but nothing bad. It's funny bc I bruise easily so my thighs look like they have polka dots from the injection spots. At least I know where I injected before! :haha:
I don't feel as bloated as last time and I'm a little worried things aren't growing, but I'll know more tomorrow.

Do you have any symptoms yet?


----------



## mrs.e.e

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- That's amazing good for you!
> 
> O.k. I am 3dp5dt and I have been having A.F. like cramps all day now and even a couple hot flashes just like I get before she comes. Does anyone know if this is normal or if it didn't work would it be coming this soon? Any ideas would be much appreciated ladies.

I had exactly the same and a lot of pulling and popping sensations and got a bfp at 5dp5dt with a clear blue good luck xx


----------



## mrs.e.e

BabyD225 said:


> Ok so here's a slightly better picture.. i hope... gonna go pee-on-a-stick crazy now... :happydance:

I'm glad you posted this second pic as I couldn't see anything on the first but didn't want to say ! I can defo see a faint line x


----------



## pcct

Thank you ladies :hugs: my appt is at 12pm so I will up date as soon as I can :)


----------



## cali_kt

San- I'm so sorry about the BFN. :hugs: Do you have a OTD? Still holding out hope for you!!

Bump- I'm sorry to hear that you didn't get any frosties. I can definitely understand where you are coming from. This is a one shot deal for us too. We can't afford another fresh cycle.

BabyD- I SEE IT!!!!!!!! So exciting!


----------



## africaqueen

Karis- How did your fert report go? hope you have a embie or a few x

Wifey- Yes they did measure them at 1st scan but most were very small and a few days later they had grown amazingly. The nurse was surprised so IVF is unpredictable x

Sanu- I know we have spoken a lot, but just to say sorry again an you will get there one day soon! stay strong x

Bump- Sorry u didnt get any frosties. We never did with either of our cycles and it does feel a bit final but you have 2 embies inside so better chance than us cos we only had 1 each cycle. Stay positive x

Peachy- Hopefully you will soon have 2 lines on that test ;-) The symptoms you are experiencing can be down to the PIO or pregnancy so hard to say x i am job hunting but not massively. I apply for something if its part time. Other than that i am concentrating on relaxing an getting fit for next cycle x

BabyD- Yay for the line getting a bit darker! hope its a full BFP asap! x

Hi to Rosie, Pcct, Line, Cali, Mrse.e, RAF, Mells, and all the gang x


----------



## BabyD225

I posted on the other thread most of u are on... but is this bfp?
 



Attached Files:







Queens-20130215-00057.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy- How are you feeling today?

PCCT- CAn't wait to hear from u after ur appt!

AQ- Hey!! I've been meaning to inbox u to friend u on FB...

Sanu- How ru doing? xoxo

Hey Cali, Bump, Mells, MrsEE, Linemans and everyone else!!


----------



## pcct

Yay babyd defo a bfp congratulation hunni :hugs: 
My appt didn't go as expected so I shall up date later if that's ok think I need to grab a few hours sleep.


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Yay babyd defo a bfp congratulation hunni :hugs:
> My appt didn't go as expected so I shall up date later if that's ok think I need to grab a few hours sleep.

Awww thinking of you... Go sleep and I'll be here later if you need to chat!! xoxo


----------



## LinemansWife

That most definitely a BFP BabyD!!


----------



## RAFwife

BabyD that's definitely a bfp!! Congrats :happydance:

pcct hope everything's ok hun :hugs:

hello everyone else! afm feeling bloated and sick, but was much better at the injection this morning!


----------



## BabyD225

RAFwife said:


> BabyD that's definitely a bfp!! Congrats :happydance:
> 
> pcct hope everything's ok hun :hugs:
> 
> hello everyone else! afm feeling bloated and sick, but was much better at the injection this morning!

awww it'll be over soon RAFwife!! rest up! xoxo


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats babyD!!! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm on my phone so will do update s later but my period did end up coming today. Yay!!!! Waiting for call from Dr.


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, yup, I'd say that's a :BFP:

PCCT, hope everything is ok.

RAFWife, it will all be worth it in the end.

Hi to everyone else!

AFM, had my second scan this morning, and it looks like about 4 on both the right and the left with a couple of smaller ones too. I feel so much better today. EC scheduled for late next week, so they have more time for follies to grow! :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi ladies-

Just wanted to check in and ask about diet/nutrition for those of you that have recently gotten your BFP through IVF. 

I've always been a healthy eater but as soon as we decided to go the IVF route ( last month ) I've really focused even more on cutting out caffeine and wine ( still have the occasional glass since I'm not stimming yet... ) eating leafy green, berries, tons of protein--mostly from egg whites & beans, and lots of calcium. Plus prenantals of course. I can actually feel the difference, I literally FEEL healthier already.

I guess I'm just curious to see what your doc recommended or what you decided to do to take control of what we actually can control---diet!

I should start stimming sometime next week.


----------



## BabyD225

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> Just wanted to check in and ask about diet/nutrition for those of you that have recently gotten your BFP through IVF.
> 
> I've always been a healthy eater but as soon as we decided to go the IVF route ( last month ) I've really focused even more on cutting out caffeine and wine ( still have the occasional glass since I'm not stimming yet... ) eating leafy green, berries, tons of protein--mostly from egg whites & beans, and lots of calcium. Plus prenantals of course. I can actually feel the difference, I literally FEEL healthier already.
> 
> I guess I'm just curious to see what your doc recommended or what you decided to do to take control of what we actually can control---diet!
> 
> I should start stimming sometime next week.

Interesting question! I limited myself to 1-2 alcoholic drinks a week before stimming.. i even had a glass of wine 2 days before retrieval.. relaxation i think is most important. I've always been a relatively healthy eater- I dont overdo it on any one thing. I did limit seafood the past month- dont want mercury in me. I do eat A LOT of green leafy veggies.. and a meat almost every night.. white and red. I limit carbs- although theres nothing i love more than a bowl of pasta. Everything in moderation and perhaps stay away from foods you can't eat during pregnancy.. worked for me! And above all.. cut out stressors... i didn't speak to my mother in law the whole time i stimmed! lol


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hi everyone!

My update - Better from last scan I guess. Seems like there could be 4 or 5 follicles.. But the real test is the retrieval and need to wait till Monday evening for ER. Will be taking the HCG shot this Sunday. The endo lining was good as per the doctor. Fingers crossed. 

It means I am in this city atleast until friday next and that means a long time away from home. But DH joining me tomorrow so feeling better.

Sorry for all the BFNs coming in the last few days! Hang in there and believe in what you want! Lots of :hugs::hugs:

All the other in the cycle All the best!:thumbup: Lots of baby dust!


----------



## LinemansWife

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> Just wanted to check in and ask about diet/nutrition for those of you that have recently gotten your BFP through IVF.
> 
> I've always been a healthy eater but as soon as we decided to go the IVF route ( last month ) I've really focused even more on cutting out caffeine and wine ( still have the occasional glass since I'm not stimming yet... ) eating leafy green, berries, tons of protein--mostly from egg whites & beans, and lots of calcium. Plus prenantals of course. I can actually feel the difference, I literally FEEL healthier already.
> 
> I guess I'm just curious to see what your doc recommended or what you decided to do to take control of what we actually can control---diet!
> 
> I should start stimming sometime next week.

I didn't really change anything. The only things I cut out were wine and caffeine. I'm from the south and we're not known for healthy eating. I'm not overweight though so I didn't see it as being an issue. As a matter of fact, while stimming I had a bowl of ice cream every night after my injections. It was my reward for being a "big girl". 
If you think it will help, then go for it. You don't want to have any regrets. Good luck!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BabyD that definitely looks like a BFP to me!!!!! Congratulations!! 

I'll be 6dp3dt on Sun so will start testing properly then as trigger seems to be gone as getting blank hpt's now


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> BabyD that definitely looks like a BFP to me!!!!! Congratulations!!
> 
> I'll be 6dp3dt on Sun so will start testing properly then as trigger seems to be gone as getting blank hpt's now

I got the faintest of faintest lines on 6dp3dt using FRER.. Good luck!! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies sorry I didn't give u all an up date early on I just didn't expect today to go the way it did - firstly we have 13 follicles BUT only 4 are decent enough size one being 18mm which the 18mm is just being ignored the other 9 are all 10mm or under and we really need them little dudes to catch up! So the 18mm is to be ignored ( loss one to gain more ) so to speak and because we are doing egg share we need a min of 8 eggs so we have had to prepare that of theses little fellas don't play catch up we may not have enough eggs which would mean I won't get anything this cycle and give all the eggs away to the recipient and go back a few months later and have a full free cycle to my self . However I have every crossed I can have my cycle and Monday tells a diff story


----------



## Mells54

Hey PCCT, that doesn't sound bad. It is still early enough that the others can catch up. How do they ignore the biggest follicle? Hang in there, sends lots of BD your way. Us cycle buddies have to stick together :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Thank you Hunni :hugs: I have been talking to them all day telling them to get a move on or there left behind :haha: there just ignore the biggest one as that's going to grow bigger over weekend and they can over mature but u Neva know ivf is so unpretiable :shrug: how did your scan go ? I can hardly remember anything theses days am so sorry :dohh:


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone.. After a horrible night, I was so tensed and stressed because of the ER results, I can breathe a sigh of relief! 2 out of 4 have fertilised. They asked me to call back tomorrow to check on the embies and the emryologist said that there still is a chance of the other 2 fertilising, maybe they r a bit slower. We'll know tomorrow. Fingers crossed my 2 embies survive and start dividing. Will know tomorrow if they r doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer.

Congratz babyD! I see that line too.


----------



## BabyD225

Karis23 said:


> Hi everyone.. After a horrible night, I was so tensed and stressed because of the ER results, I can breathe a sigh of relief! 2 out of 4 have fertilised. They asked me to call back tomorrow to check on the embies and the emryologist said that there still is a chance of the other 2 fertilising, maybe they r a bit slower. We'll know tomorrow. Fingers crossed my 2 embies survive and start dividing. Will know tomorrow if they r doing a day 3 or day 5 transfer.
> 
> Congratz babyD! I see that line too.

Thank you ! Dont get discouraged.. i did when I only had 5 fertilize and then they decided to do a 3 day over a 5 day... all you need is ONE decent one to make it another 2 days... FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU! xoxo


----------



## Karis23

I forgot to mention, I had a lot more than 4 follies but only 4 had eggs! Dr said most of them were just fluid


----------



## Karis23

Has anyone had their eggs fertilise late?


----------



## pcct

Hey Karis I was told today that only 80% of follicles contain an egg :) I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Karis23 said:


> Has anyone had their eggs fertilise late?

I've seen a lot of threads where eggs fertilized the next day! In fact my eggs didnt make it to blast on day five.. but turned into blast on day 6 so they froze them then! And they weren't looking good all week! Dont give up!!


----------



## Rosie06

hey ladies just checking in had EC this morning and we got 15 eggs all looking good too along with hubbys sample so just a waiting game till in the morning to see how many fertilise now so fingers crossed

had a right funny turn though (i really dont like the feel of the canulla in the back of hand) so when i came out of recoverey and i could feel it it knocked me sick and faint so hubby asked if they would take it out when they checked my BP it had plummeted and i ended up flaked out oooops youd think i could handle it after everything :/ in so much pain at the minute though i really dont remember feeling like this last time so im hoping a good nights sleep will do me the world of good :D


----------



## Rosie06

hiya we eat like we normally do which is quite healthy anyway weve even had takeaways, however we cut out all alcohol from 8 weeks prior to starting the cycle (in one of the packs we were given it says alcohol can affect egg quality and sperm quality for upto 8 weeks) so we thought that as its something we can control then why not we also did it last time too, both me and dh take a prenatal sanatogen do a mother and father to be pack so we both take them as for caffine i drink very little anyway infact our last cycle i would have one to 2 cups of coffee per day!


Sunshine24 said:


> Hi ladies-
> 
> Just wanted to check in and ask about diet/nutrition for those of you that have recently gotten your BFP through IVF.
> 
> I've always been a healthy eater but as soon as we decided to go the IVF route ( last month ) I've really focused even more on cutting out caffeine and wine ( still have the occasional glass since I'm not stimming yet... ) eating leafy green, berries, tons of protein--mostly from egg whites & beans, and lots of calcium. Plus prenantals of course. I can actually feel the difference, I literally FEEL healthier already.
> 
> I guess I'm just curious to see what your doc recommended or what you decided to do to take control of what we actually can control---diet!
> 
> I should start stimming sometime next week.

hiya hun i wouldnt worry to much you will be amazed at what a few days can do to the size of follies you have a good number too!




pcct said:


> Hey ladies sorry I didn't give u all an up date early on I just didn't expect today to go the way it did - firstly we have 13 follicles BUT only 4 are decent enough size one being 18mm which the 18mm is just being ignored the other 9 are all 10mm or under and we really need them little dudes to catch up! So the 18mm is to be ignored ( loss one to gain more ) so to speak and because we are doing egg share we need a min of 8 eggs so we have had to prepare that of theses little fellas don't play catch up we may not have enough eggs which would mean I won't get anything this cycle and give all the eggs away to the recipient and go back a few months later and have a full free cycle to my self . However I have every crossed I can have my cycle and Monday tells a diff story


baby d that is most definatley a BFP much darker than yesterday huge congratulations to you!!!


BabyD225 said:


> I posted on the other thread most of u are on... but is this bfp?




BabyD225 said:


> Peachy- How are you feeling today?
> 
> PCCT- CAn't wait to hear from u after ur appt!
> 
> AQ- Hey!! I've been meaning to inbox u to friend u on FB...
> 
> Sanu- How ru doing? xoxo
> 
> Hey Cali, Bump, Mells, MrsEE, Linemans and everyone else!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis23 said:


> Has anyone had their eggs fertilise late?

I had 15 eggs. 9 fertilized the first day then 4 more on the second day. And they did icsi on all of them at the same time. So there's hope!!


----------



## klemoncake

BabyD225 said:


> I posted on the other thread most of u are on... but is this bfp?


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: yay congrats!!!


----------



## Allie2009

Well our beta was negative today... Not sure if we can do fet don't know if we could come up with that kinda money.....


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Congrats!! definitely a BFP!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: happy and healthy 9mths and make sure you inbox me so i can add you on FB:thumbup: x

Mells- Great news about your scan. All coming along well x

Sunshine- Sounds like you are doing everything you can diet wise so i would not worry, you have all bases covered x

Babyhopes- Glad you have more follies and hope they all contain a healthy egg  x

Pcct- On our 2nd cycle i had 8 follicles but only 4 were of decent size an the others very small, but a few days later and the ovary that had the smaller follies had done better than the other one! lol. We ended up with 8 follicles and they collected 6 eggs. Not every follicle may contain a egg but some can contain 2 eggs so all depends really. Lots of luck and don't lose hope cos things can change massively with IVF in a few days x

Karis- That is great news! so glad you got 2 embies! hope they keep dividing and can be transferred. Our clinic won't risk leaving embies to 5 days if you only get 1 or 2 as they think better in than out and usually do a 2 or 3 day transfer, a lot of professionals believe that if they dont survive in the lab until day 5 then they wouldnt inside either tho so its best to try and get them to the best age you can before transfer. I had 1 grade A embie on each cycle that were transferred on day 2 so next cycle i am gonna push for a day 3 transfer to try increase odds x

Rosie- Yaaay on 15 eggs! lots of luck for fert report tomorrow and hope things are getting jiggy in the 'lab of love' tonight! ;-) hope you feel better and get a good nights sleep x

Allie- Ah i am sorry to hear that :( hope you can manage to come up with the funds for FET. It is so difficult on finances. We are so lucky to be having a 3rd fresh cycle and its down to a lot of sacrifices and a huge helping hand from my Dad x


----------



## pcct

Thanks aq yeah the nurse told me today there's 80% chance each contains an egg - I just hope the rest all catch up come Monday! god ivf is so unpredictable I have 1 big decent size so am hoping to have a few more- even of I do have to give all my eggs away this cycle I would still like there to be more than one for my recipient :)


----------



## africaqueen

Aww hope caring and kind are you pcct! thinking of your lady like that. The gift you are giving is AMAZING! I could never do it, but have high regard for the ladies that do xxx


----------



## pcct

If it was me and it got stopped at this stage I would crumble so. Really couldn't do that to anyone! It's not a desision taken lightly doing egg share we had to talk it all thru and the pros and cons ect ect we spoke about it for a long time before finally agreeing


----------



## africaqueen

Well i think its amazing what your doing hun and i hope you get enough eggs for you and your lady xxx


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, I agree with AQ. you are such a wonderful person to help another like this. I wish I had that option, but I barely produce enough eggs for me. I have fx'd for you.

Looks like I have about 8 follies with a few smaller ones. I have another scan on Sunday, so we will know more then. Probably will have ER late next week.


----------



## BabyD225

Mells54 said:


> PCCT, I agree with AQ. you are such a wonderful person to help another like this. I wish I had that option, but I barely produce enough eggs for me. I have fx'd for you.
> 
> Looks like I have about 8 follies with a few smaller ones. I have another scan on Sunday, so we will know more then. Probably will have ER late next week.

Mells- THat's great! I had 8 follies from day 5 on.... just one needs to make it!! Excited to see your ER date! 

PCCT- I give you so much credit for what you're doing. Its a lot to put your body through for others! You're a strong woman! I hope you have enough for you as well.. thinking of you and hoping! xoxoxo


----------



## Karis23

Hi ladies.. My other 2 eggs have fertilised. I now have 4 embryo's with 4 cells each. Hope they all keep dividing. I will know on monday when they r doing transfer. I believe in miracles! Thanks to everyone for the support and hope. Much appreciated. Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## ttcbaby117

karis that is great news!!!

Sanu - hun, thinking of you. I hope you will be back on soon and let us know how you are doing!


----------



## Peachy1584

Allie- I am so sorry. I tested this morning at 5dp5dt and got a bfn. Part of me was hoping it's just too early but my body says a.f. is on her way. It's so shitty to go through all of this and not have it work out. I keep telling myself it's o.k. because I am lucky to have frosties left but I'm not sure what the success rates are with that. We paid ahead for everything (have to) so we will get money back for icsi and assissted hatching since we used neither so that will help offset the cost. It's alright to feel sorry for yourself for a bit and then when you smile again try your best to figure a way to scrape up the money. It's so damn hard. Best of luck to Allie I really hope you feel better soon.


----------



## BabyD225

ttcbaby117 said:


> karis that is great news!!!
> 
> Sanu - hun, thinking of you. I hope you will be back on soon and let us know how you are doing!




Peachy1584 said:


> Allie- I am so sorry. I tested this morning at 5dp5dt and got a bfn. Part of me was hoping it's just too early but my body says a.f. is on her way. It's so shitty to go through all of this and not have it work out. I keep telling myself it's o.k. because I am lucky to have frosties left but I'm not sure what the success rates are with that. We paid ahead for everything (have to) so we will get money back for icsi and assissted hatching since we used neither so that will help offset the cost. It's alright to feel sorry for yourself for a bit and then when you smile again try your best to figure a way to scrape up the money. It's so damn hard. Best of luck to Allie I really hope you feel better soon.

Karis- That's so exciting. seeee you only need one!! fx'd.. xoxxo

Peachy- I don't want to say sorry yet.. bc I still have hope for you! It's great that you're optimistic with having the frosties... and that if it didn't work out, you'll get reimbursed... I wish I could give you a hug right now. Thinking of you and sending pos vibes your way. Either way, we're here for you! xoxo


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals... so after doing some real good business for the company called kleenex, i am back.... i went to the clinic today to discuss abt the future plans... doc told to do a hysteroscopy after my normal cycle have been restored... n then to repeat the ivf after 4 to 5 months if needed! 
while i was gearing up for ivf one of my cousin did homeopathic treatment n now she is 2 months pregnant! so we tot we will give it a try too while we are waiting. after all we dont knw rite wat will help us! n its human to hope against the worst. so i called the homeopathic doc n fixed an appointment for march.... so till then its another waiting game!
anyways i went ahead n joined for my dream job! after 23 yrs of schooling (rite from lower KG to my masters degree in physical therapy) i m now a lecturer in cardiac physical therapy. 
i have not read the updates gals but will do that soon n will keep updating you abt my homeopathic treatment....
just one thing to the gals who got BFN dont loose your spirit, n to the gals with BFP keep healthy n safe, n rejoice in motherhood:thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Karis- Great news about the extra 2 embies x

Peachy- Its too soon to say your out yet. One of my friends got a BFN at 10dpt and then a BFP 2 days later. Some embies are late implanters so lets hope yours is one of them x

Sanu- Yay for the PMA and that message was lovely. We must always keep hope in our hearts as without it we have nothing really. Glad you have a new direction to take and hope you get a natural miracle from it x


----------



## Rosie06

evening everyone, we got our phone call this morning and we have 13 out of the 15 fertilised without the need for icsi the remaing 2 did fertilise but with 2 sperm in each so they are abnormal, although hubby thinks he has super sperm :wacko: all looking as they should be at this stage so now just an anxious wait till monday morning to see how they have developed and looks like transfer will be then! really hope we get some frosties this time though 

since egg coll ive been having a pain down my right side from just below ribs almost like a stich feeling its not constant and not always there do you think it should be something i need to be worried about still feel very sore at the minute aswell :/


----------



## CanadianMaple

Rosie- Those are good numbers. I hope you're feeling pain free soon.

Peachy- It's not over yet. I have my fingers crossed that things start looking up.

I had my day 6 appointment today and am able to skip tomorrow's check. I don't really understand any of it and was feeling anxious. They said something about the blood flow to my uterus and told me to start walking for 20-30 minutes a day. It was always okay before that so I have no idea what happened.

It looks like I have only about 8-9 follicles ranging between 11-13mm. I was worried and she said it's still too early to really think about the numbers yet. This doctor saw my lining as a triple stripe but said something about it only being 6.3 and how it's starting to come along. I have no idea how it went from an 8.6 to a 6.3? Ahhhh!!

Anyone know anything about this? I still have lots of time before the ER.


----------



## ttcbaby117

How can they tell about blood flow?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Allie- I am so sorry. I tested this morning at 5dp5dt and got a bfn. Part of me was hoping it's just too early but my body says a.f. is on her way. It's so shitty to go through all of this and not have it work out. I keep telling myself it's o.k. because I am lucky to have frosties left but I'm not sure what the success rates are with that. We paid ahead for everything (have to) so we will get money back for icsi and assissted hatching since we used neither so that will help offset the cost. It's alright to feel sorry for yourself for a bit and then when you smile again try your best to figure a way to scrape up the money. It's so damn hard. Best of luck to Allie I really hope you feel better soon.

Don't lose hope yet. It's still early. Hugs to you and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:


----------



## CanadianMaple

ttcbaby117 said:


> How can they tell about blood flow?

They change a setting on the ultrasound machine that shows colours and a heartbeat. Then they measure the heartbeat to see how much blood is making it into the uterus or something. I don't really understand it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hmmm that is interesting...thanks for explaining.


----------



## AnnSue

Hi Ladies. BFN again this morning at 6dp5dt.... I just know this did not work.


----------



## CanadianMaple

I'm so sorry. :( Could there be a chance it's a late implanter?


----------



## mrs.e.e

CanadianMaple said:


> Rosie- Those are good numbers. I hope you're feeling pain free soon.
> 
> Peachy- It's not over yet. I have my fingers crossed that things start looking up.
> 
> I had my day 6 appointment today and am able to skip tomorrow's check. I don't really understand any of it and was feeling anxious. They said something about the blood flow to my uterus and told me to start walking for 20-30 minutes a day. It was always okay before that so I have no idea what happened.
> 
> It looks like I have only about 8-9 follicles ranging between 11-13mm. I was worried and she said it's still too early to really think about the numbers yet. This doctor saw my lining as a triple stripe but said something about it only being 6.3 and how it's starting to come along. I have no idea how it went from an 8.6 to a 6.3? Ahhhh!!
> 
> Anyone know anything about this? I still have lots of time before the ER.

I'm a big advocate for Accupuncture to aid blood flow for lining and egg development why don't you see if you can get a couple of treatments in to give it a boost. See my thread bfp success story with Accupuncture for other ladies stories too xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Wow 13 embies is fantastic! i am sure you will get a least a few frosties from that amount. Best of luck for ET! x

C maple- If you increase your chocolate intake this can make the womb lining a bit thicker so try that ;-) x

Annsue- could be too early. My friend got a BFN at 10dp 2dt and a BFP 2 days later. Good luck. Hope your gut feeling is wrong x

Hi to all the gang. Hope everyone is having a good wkend and lots of luck to all those that are testing this wk or who have EC, ET or scans xxx


----------



## LiKo

Hi everyone. Well, it's been quite a while since my last post after finding out our first ICSI was a BFN. It was really hard reading this post at the time, because even though this thread says it's lucky....when you are only the second one in it to get a BFN, you feel even more unlucky when everyone else was getting BFP's. It's that same story that I'm sure we are all familiar with..... happy for those who are getting lucky around you and getting what they want, but it just seems to make you feel worse about yourself.

I want to make particular mention of Sanu and wannabe, as you ladies were closest to me in our cycles. I'm really sorry to hear that it wasn't your time either, I really thought it was for both of you :hugs:

I'm also really sorry for everyone else that have also received unwanted outcomes this time around, and I hope that you are coping ok :(

Congrats to those who have got their long awaited BFP's! :flower:

Following the confirmation of the BFN I saw the Dr a week ago. She discussed the low fertilisation rate (only 40%) and the fact that the embryo was perfect, but didn't make it. She suggested DH do a sperm DNA fragmentation test to find out if there's an issue there. If so, and if the FET doesn't work, then next time he may have to have his sperm extracted straight from the source to prevent any hiccups on the way out....

So, as it stands, we have to have a month off before trying natural FET in March. AQ, can you change my FET from Feb to march? Can you also add my failed ICSI to Jan? I think it helps all of us who had a disappointment to know that there are others who are struggling too.

So this month....it's back to the old fashion way :sex: As soon as we left the clinic it was straight to the chemist to buy an ovulation kit and some more Menevit. You never know! 

I think with my FET I will definitely revisit the accupuncture. I did it for a while when we were TTC naturally, but I will certainly try everything I can to make Frostie stick.

Sorry for the lack of other personals, but wishing everyone the best xx


----------



## africaqueen

Glad to have you back LiKo and what a heartfelt post. I know exactly what you mean as i felt this way with our 2 failed cycles too. I will update the 1st page for you now xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Annsue - so sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

AFM - I just got back from my scan and b/w and the doctor said everything looked great and that pending the b/w I should be starting the other meds tonight. I'm so excited to get started, I know it's a quick ride from here and I'll be getting the ER so soon.


----------



## Flowermal

Sanu : despite your sorrow, you made me smile with your sense of humor in the first line of your post. You are a strong woman and I'm sure your time is just round the corner to becoming a wonderful mom :hugs:

Liko: glad to hear from you again. Do take this time to rest and enjoy the things you love :hugs:

Hello to AQ, Pcct, Cali, babyD, and the rest of the gang!

Btw, just glad to share that my AF just arrived so I can finally start my BC pills and get this on the road! AF does seem to be slightly lighter this month but I'll still take it as arrived :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Liko - thank you for the post. I am so happy they have a plan for you and that there is more that can be done. This journey isn't over for you and I do hope that you will have your lil lines in your arms real soon.

Ash - great news hun.....


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,
Does anyone know what implantation bleeding looks like? 
I'm sorry if tmi but i'm 6dt3dt and both y'day and today I've had a tiny bit of light pink. Up til now I've only had a lil dark brown which i assumed was old from ec and et and that seems to have gone.
The pink has only happened 2 or 3 times but as the embies are so tiny i can't imagine they would cause too much bleeding from snuggling in anyway?
I'm testing later on 2day as i'm a poas addict, but i feel a little flutter of hope that something positive 'might' be going on...!


----------



## Mells54

Bump: that sounds promising, but I can't over any advice since I've not had implantation bleeding :shrug:

Ash: yeah for starting, things will move along quickly now. :flower:

Liko: welcome back 

San: keep your head up! :hugs:

AFM: had a good scan today. 5 follies on both sides growing evenly. 12mm, triple lining. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs.e.e

LiKo said:


> Hi everyone. Well, it's been quite a while since my last post after finding out our first ICSI was a BFN. It was really hard reading this post at the time, because even though this thread says it's lucky....when you are only the second one in it to get a BFN, you feel even more unlucky when everyone else was getting BFP's. It's that same story that I'm sure we are all familiar with..... happy for those who are getting lucky around you and getting what they want, but it just seems to make you feel worse about yourself.
> 
> I want to make particular mention of Sanu and wannabe, as you ladies were closest to me in our cycles. I'm really sorry to hear that it wasn't your time either, I really thought it was for both of you :hugs:
> 
> I'm also really sorry for everyone else that have also received unwanted outcomes this time around, and I hope that you are coping ok :(
> 
> Congrats to those who have got their long awaited BFP's! :flower:
> 
> Following the confirmation of the BFN I saw the Dr a week ago. She discussed the low fertilisation rate (only 40%) and the fact that the embryo was perfect, but didn't make it. She suggested DH do a sperm DNA fragmentation test to find out if there's an issue there. If so, and if the FET doesn't work, then next time he may have to have his sperm extracted straight from the source to prevent any hiccups on the way out....
> 
> So, as it stands, we have to have a month off before trying natural FET in March. AQ, can you change my FET from Feb to march? Can you also add my failed ICSI to Jan? I think it helps all of us who had a disappointment to know that there are others who are struggling too.
> 
> So this month....it's back to the old fashion way :sex: As soon as we left the clinic it was straight to the chemist to buy an ovulation kit and some more Menevit. You never know!
> 
> I think with my FET I will definitely revisit the accupuncture. I did it for a while when we were TTC naturally, but I will certainly try everything I can to make Frostie stick.
> 
> Sorry for the lack of other personals, but wishing everyone the best xx

So sorry it didn't work for you :-( 
My accupuncturist told me about a new test called imsi if there is any doubt about the male fertility, rather than just looking at mobility etc they do more testing on the sperm before inserting. Sorry I can't give any more info as I've not really read up on it but its supposed to be the next big thing in supporting male fertility


----------



## PizzaWagon

I'm starting my 10units of Lupron tonight :D


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Glad that your scan and bw went well x

Flower- Yay for AF at last! x

Bump- I was told by my RE that some women bleed quite heavily with implantation, sometimes to the point of seeming like a light period, so hope its the case for you x

Mells- So glad your scan went well! x

Pizza- Welcome back and yay for starting! x


----------



## LiKo

Thanks ladies :)

Good luck with your test Bump! I'm not sure about implantation bleeding either.....

Thanks for the extra info Mrs.e.e.....of course I have googled IMSI now and it certainly sounds like something I will ask my Dr about. I flippantly said to DH last night that he should come and do acupuncture with me. He had the typical boy response initially, but then seemed to maybe come around. I think if it's going to help either one of us, it would be more beneficial for him.

Happy to hear your scan went well Mells :)


----------



## Mells54

Just a quick question??? Have any of you heard anything about keeping the ovaries and uterus warm (with a heating pad or hot water bottle) while stiming prior to ER? I was just reading about it, but my dr has never said anything about it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have heard about doing a castor oil pack with a heating pad during stimming or the follicular phase if you are TTC naturally....also to keep your feet warm as it warms the uterus, but this is all TCM theories....my acupuncturist recommended these things.


----------



## angielude

Just thought I would stop in and give an update on where I am in my cycle. I should start AF next Tuesday. I am getting very impatient and feel as though I can't control the research; sucks! Any advice on how to stay relaxed and let things happen?


----------



## pcct

Hey mells yeah i heard too about the heat and since Friday I have even using a hot water bottle I have my second scan today so shall see if the follies have done much grown ill let U know :)


----------



## Karis23

Hey everyone. Hope u all had a good weekends, I got a call from the dr today, will be having ET tomorrow! All 4 embryo's r looking good. Any tips? Is it painful?


----------



## pcct

Good luck karis :)


----------



## africaqueen

Angielude- Been through 2 cycles and only advice i can give is try and go with the flow. I got so stressed and what will be will be. IVF is like the roll of a roulette wheel and we just have to have faith we will strike lucky and hope for the best whilst remaining realistic of the odds. Lots of luck to you and we are all here to support eachother x

Pcct- Good luck with your scan today! hope those follies are growing great x

Karis- Good luck with your ET tomorrow and nothing to worry about. It is done within 2 mins and i felt nothing at all. You will soon be pupo x

AFM- Still heart nothing from the pct regards our re-appeal so i just called the lady i deal with there and she said still nothing on her system so she is going to chase it up and call me back at some point today. Really hope we get a answer asap as its driving me mad no knowing xxx


----------



## pcct

Well the hot water bottle trick must work I have went from 13 follicles to 15 big juicy ones over the weekend :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis- of you've ever had an iui, it felt like that to me. Alittle uncomfortable when the catheter goes in but not painful. My dr had a picture up of my babies so I focused on those. Good luck!!


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Well the hot water bottle trick must work I have went from 13 follicles to 15 big juicy ones over the weekend :)

PCCT awesome news. I started with a heating pad last night. I have another scan today (I'll probably have one everyday until EC) so maybe this is the trick I need too. Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Karis23

Linemanswife - I haven't done IUI before, so no idea how that feels. Fingers crossed I have an easy transfer


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis23 said:


> Linemanswife - I haven't done IUI before, so no idea how that feels. Fingers crossed I have an easy transfer

It's really not bad! You'll do great! Does your dr do ultrasound guided?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct great news on the scan amazing what an extra couple of days does! any idea when EC will be?

AQ really hope you get a decision soon cant begin to imagine how frustrated you must be :hugs:

Karis hope ET went well today for you (its really not painful at all!)

AFM im officially pupo with 2 grade A little embies so now just a very long 15 days till i find out!


----------



## Karis23

I'm not sure if its ultrasound guided or not. Guess we'll know tomorrow!


----------



## pcct

Congrats Rosie being pupo my ec is Thursday eekkkkk


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hi everyone 

Just back from my EC .. Got 9 eggs! Much better than expected :happydance:

The sedation has left me feeling a bit sick and tired.. But guess that's normal.. Shud be fine after a good night sleep! But want to thank everyone for their best wishes and of course the all mighty that we got so many eggs :)

Only concern was that the doctor said she expected the transfer tobe difficult based on her experience today and that's why I may be sedated for ET as well. She mentioned if while transfer they see the catheter with blood it may reduce our chances of success? :nope::sad2: Any one has idea of such difficult transfers ?? 

Love to everyone


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Rosie - congrats on being PUPO!

Karis - good luck for ET 2mrw. I found the thing about it is having to have a full bladder whilst an ultrasound scanner pushes on your abdomen. Other than that it's a bit like having a smear test!

Babyhopes - they had a little difficulty with my et becoz apparently my cervix is a bit bendy so it was tricky to get the cathetar thro. i think this caused a bit of bleeding altho didn't hurt as i was still more concerned about my bladder! Maybe you've got a similar cervix and they noticed it during ec and want to save you the hassle of feeling too much poking and prodding? I wasn't told it could effect the results tho.

Afm- i'm 7dp3dt and still bfn's. I'm examining sticks intently, thinking i see a faint bit of colour or a line one minute and then reality checking myself the next! Just feels like any other disappointing month of wishful testing whilst ttc rather than one where we know there were some fertilised embies put in there! :-( Sorry rant over! I know it's early days still but i'm just feeling the reality 2day that this really might not work :-(


----------



## LinemansWife

Rosie- congrats on being pupo with twins!! So exciting!

Had my first ultrasound today and saw 2 sacs but only 1 baby. I have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the 2nd one develops but it looks doubtful. The other one looked great though. Heart rate of 122.


----------



## Mells54

Rosie, congrats on being PUPO

Linesman, fx'd crossed the second will develop. In any case, congrats on the one you did see! I can't wait for that day.

AQ, I hope something comes through for you soon.

PCCT, we'll be in the 2WW soon enough.

ASM, still 10 good looking follies. ER set for Friday.


----------



## Kay0610

LinemansWife said:


> Rosie- congrats on being pupo with twins!! So exciting!
> 
> Had my first ultrasound today and saw 2 sacs but only 1 baby. I have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the 2nd one develops but it looks doubtful. The other one looked great though. Heart rate of 122.

I will keep my fingers crossed that the 2nd one develops!! Thats awesome you got to hear the heart beat too. Were you given a due date yet? Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound and hope theres a heart rate!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Rosie- congrats on being pupo with twins!! So exciting!
> 
> Had my first ultrasound today and saw 2 sacs but only 1 baby. I have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the 2nd one develops but it looks doubtful. The other one looked great though. Heart rate of 122.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that the 2nd one develops!! Thats awesome you got to hear the heart beat too. Were you given a due date yet? Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound and hope theres a heart rate!!Click to expand...

October 10th is the due date. How many weeks will you be tomorrow? It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. My husband was the cutest thing during the whole thing.


----------



## ArmyMomma

It feels like tomorrow will be CD1. Excited and nervous and everything in between. CD3 I go in to start everything. Already have my prescription just need to pick them up. Congrats to those who are Positive testing! Crossing my fingers for the rest of ya. My cycle buddy went earlier then me and just miscarried at 7 weeks. I feel so bad, since we live close to each other. I don't want to call her with excitement or anything knowing the pain she is going through! Pleaseeeeeee give me some more positives so I can see the bright side of things!:dohh:


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone.. Just done with my ET, we put in 3 perfect blasts. It was a bit wore for the first few minutes, thankfully it didn't take too long. I'm officially PUPO, so exciting!

Goodluck to everyone waiting for their BFP's, ER and ET.


----------



## wifeyw

Hi Girlies, sorry i haven't really been posting so much...


Karis and rosie - well done! now the waiting begins.. congrats on being PUPO!

Pcct - when on thursday is your ER mines in that day too?

Linesman - hope you have a healthy 9 months.

Mells - hope everything goes well friday and you get some lovely eggs.

AQ - keep on their backs and hopefully you will hear some good news.

baby hopes - congrats 9 eggs is amazing i'd be happy with that. I've heard of a couple people who have had trouble with a bend in the uterus and still got their BFP not sure if they were sedated on ET though hope it goes well for you. 

bumpsparkle - I'd wait until OTD because theres girls that has tested 7dp and not got their BFP until day 9 so dont give up just yet.

sorry if i missed anyone out i hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## pcct

Hey wife, I have to b there for 8.15 am and get my ec at 9.45 what about you? How many follicles did u have at your last scan ? 
Sorry am finding it so hard to try keep up so congrats on those pupo and hi t everyone .. X


----------



## wifeyw

pcct said:


> Hey wife, I have to b there for 8.15 am and get my ec at 9.45 what about you? How many follicles did u have at your last scan ?
> Sorry am finding it so hard to try keep up so congrats on those pupo and hi t everyone .. X

I had my last scan today and was i abit disheartened some follices which were more likely cycst disapeared from last time and he said my lining was 11mm and that the theres 5-6 on one side and 3 on the other ranging from 16 - 22mm i don't know if there were smaller ones because he never said as they don't count them. But i had alittle cry on the way home alothough everything was fine and said to go ahead take trigger tonight at 10:30. i've to b there for 10 and they do Ec at 10:30. 

I'm still worried incase i lose more and then some would be empty as i have PCOS and had cysts there to start with and worried to get little eggs and they don't make it. so i got so upset. i am trying to be positive and i am excited but i just think it has all kicked in now and i'm so scared of not getting to transfer. i know it only takes one and they said it was good to get that amount, i just hope that i get good quality eggs and i'm worrying over nothing. Dh knows i'm alittle worrier anyways. How are you feeling? are you looking forward to be drug free tomarrow woohoo :happydance:xx


----------



## pcct

wifeyw said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> Hey wife, I have to b there for 8.15 am and get my ec at 9.45 what about you? How many follicles did u have at your last scan ?
> Sorry am finding it so hard to try keep up so congrats on those pupo and hi t everyone .. X
> 
> I had my last scan today and was i abit disheartened some follices which were more likely cycst disapeared from last time and he said my lining was 11mm and that the theres 5-6 on one side and 3 on the other ranging from 16 - 22mm i don't know if there were smaller ones because he never said as they don't count them. But i had alittle cry on the way home alothough everything was fine and said to go ahead take trigger tonight at 10:30. i've to b there for 10 and they do Ec at 10:30.
> 
> I'm still worried incase i lose more and then some would be empty as i have PCOS and had cysts there to start with and worried to get little eggs and they don't make it. so i got so upset. i am trying to be positive and i am excited but i just think it has all kicked in now and i'm so scared of not getting to transfer. i know it only takes one and they said it was good to get that amount, i just hope that i get good quality eggs and i'm worrying over nothing. Dh knows i'm alittle worrier anyways. How are you feeling? are you looking forward to be drug free tomarrow woohoo :happydance:xxClick to expand...

Aww Hunni :hugs: my first scan didn't go too well I was so upset but the had another scan yesterday and seams a lot better , I used hot water bottle on my tummy at night and slept with it and drank loads of milk ate egg ect give that a try Hun :) I worried Bcoz am doing egg share and on fri they told me I may not have enough to share and in my position I would have to give all the eggs away at least now I have a bit more hope for both of us now! 
Am really looking forward to drug free Wednesday it's guna feel weird lol. I trigger tonight at 10.15 I think from the baseline scan and from now on is just guna be worrying and feeling very anxious Eekkk! 
How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## Kay0610

LinemansWife said:


> Kay0610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Rosie- congrats on being pupo with twins!! So exciting!
> 
> Had my first ultrasound today and saw 2 sacs but only 1 baby. I have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the 2nd one develops but it looks doubtful. The other one looked great though. Heart rate of 122.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that the 2nd one develops!! Thats awesome you got to hear the heart beat too. Were you given a due date yet? Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound and hope theres a heart rate!!Click to expand...
> 
> October 10th is the due date. How many weeks will you be tomorrow? It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. My husb
> and was the cutest thing during the whole thing.Click to expand...

Im not sure how far along I am....if I go by my Last period which it seems like most doctors do then I would be 6 weeks and 6 days today. If I go by the Egg Retreival date then I would be 4 weeks and 6 days...I dont know with the IVF which date to go by. 

Im so nervous about today though because I have been terribly sick with a sinus infection and then bronchitis. I hope that all this coughing and sneezing hasnt ruined anything! Im getting ready to head out to my appointment now :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Kay0610 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kay0610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Rosie- congrats on being pupo with twins!! So exciting!
> 
> Had my first ultrasound today and saw 2 sacs but only 1 baby. I have to go back in 2 weeks to see if the 2nd one develops but it looks doubtful. The other one looked great though. Heart rate of 122.
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that the 2nd one develops!! Thats awesome you got to hear the heart beat too. Were you given a due date yet? Tomorrow I go for my first ultrasound and hope theres a heart rate!!Click to expand...
> 
> October 10th is the due date. How many weeks will you be tomorrow? It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. My husb
> and was the cutest thing during the whole thing.Click to expand...
> 
> Im not sure how far along I am....if I go by my Last period which it seems like most doctors do then I would be 6 weeks and 6 days today. If I go by the Egg Retreival date then I would be 4 weeks and 6 days...I dont know with the IVF which date to go by.
> 
> Im so nervous about today though because I have been terribly sick with a sinus infection and then bronchitis. I hope that all this coughing and sneezing hasnt ruined anything! Im getting ready to head out to my appointment now :)Click to expand...

I think they went 2 weeks before fertilization day. So I'm 6 weeks and 5 days today. I'm sure everything will be fine. I've had a cold too. Let us know :)) good luck!


----------



## Karis23

Pcct- u r exactly a week behind me. All the best for ER, I didn't feel a thing even though I was freaking out when the aneasthetist told me its conscious sedation! Thank heavens I was asleep for it all


----------



## FingsCrossed

Hi All, 
Thank you AfricaQueen for redirecting me to this thread. I would like to sync up with cycle buddies to help each other chat/vent/hopefully celebrate!
I am getting mentally prepared for IVF with PGD in Mar'13. I've been through 2 rounds of IVF 3/4 years ago, 2nd one was successful and blessed me with my little girl. Am anxious about the emotional, physical impact and am surprised how much of the step by step I have forgotten (or blocked out). I would like to share the experience with others going through this tough process.


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

Another update for me. AF came yesterday during my Lupron only part of my IVF cycle so I go in for baselines tomorrow and ( God willing! ) begin stimming with Gonal.

I've been eating extremely well, cutting out alcohol and caffeine and avoiding fats and sugars. I feel super healthy and really positive and it's so nice to be on this board and see everyone going through the same things.

I'm a bit nervous about any side effects from stimming?? Bloating? Discomfort? But I will hope for the best and stay positive.

Lastly--random question but what does PUPO stand for? HAhaha. I see it all the time here and can't figure it out?

I will update more after the docs tomorrow....when I'm on my WAY! :)


----------



## Sunshine24

FingsCrossed said:


> Hi All,
> Thank you AfricaQueen for redirecting me to this thread. I would like to sync up with cycle buddies to help each other chat/vent/hopefully celebrate!
> I am getting mentally prepared for IVF with PGD in Mar'13. I've been through 2 rounds of IVF 3/4 years ago, 2nd one was successful and blessed me with my little girl. Am anxious about the emotional, physical impact and am surprised how much of the step by step I have forgotten (or blocked out). I would like to share the experience with others going through this tough process.

Hi there-

I'm not exactly on your cycle, but I begin stimming tomorrow for my first ever IVF so we're kind of close with dates if you want to follow along---I post updates in each new phase or with any doc appt.

Best of luck to you!! :hugs:


----------



## FingsCrossed

Thanks Sunshine24 for the kind words - I wish everyone on this thread lots of luck and positive energy :)


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Congrats on being pupo! hope the 2ww is kind as possible to you x

Babyhopes- Yaaay to the 9 eggs! that is fab x

Bump- Very few women get a BFP that early on so stop testing! lol. They give you a OTD for a reason and its to ensure we get a accurate result. I tested early with my 1st cycle and wish i hadnt as it made me so obsessive. Good luck for OTD x

Line- Ah lovely news re the scan. So glad the hb is strong and good luck for other sac next wk x

Karis- Congrats on being PUPO with triplets! Do you live in the states? x

Mells- Fab news about the 10 follicles going strong. Hope that EC goes well on Friday x

Wifey- I am sorry your finding it so hard. I am sure they will get some eggs so stay strong and soon be EC! Good luck for trigger tonight and enjoy needle free day tomorrow x

Fingscrossed- Welcome to the thread! if you check out the 1st page you will our list of ladies starting in March, inc myself  we are a good support to eachother here x

Sunshine24- PUPO= Pregnant until proven otherwise ;) good luck for stimming tomorrow x

Hi to everyone else x


AFM- Feeling very sad ladies as one of my oldest friends passed away suddenly yesterday. She would of been 34 next wk and leaves behind two children. I am very down. Went for appt with Mr K today and he has booked us in for a private consultation for 18th March but gave us his email address to get in touch with him if we manage to secure funding before then and he will change us over to a NHS appt, although he did say there is a little waiting list for a NHS appt with him so could mean we would have to start later and we are raring to go now so dont know what to do. May email him and ask him can he pencil us in for a NHS appt but obviously il cancel it if we dont secure funding, if that makes sense? xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Fings: welcome :) 

Congrats to all the ladies who have got their BFPs and good luck to those waiting for ET n ER :flower:

AFM, I've started on my BCPs and will start injections on 7th March.. Suddenly it's becoming really real haha if you know what I mean.. 

Sunshine: PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise :)


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: so sorry on your loss of your dear friend.. Take care dear :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I'm sorry sorry to hear about your friend. It is really eye opening when it is someone younger than yourself. Makes me appreciate every day even more. Saying a prayer for her and her family, especially her children. Hugs to you.

PCCT, the heat does work!

ASM, I'm so bloated I couldn't sleep last night. Today's appt revealed 7-9 follies on each side. I'm uncomfortable, but like my DH kids this is prepping me for when I'm pregnant with quintuplets. :haha: ER is set for Friday with trigger Wednesday night.


----------



## Karis23

AQ - my condolences for your loss. God give the families n friends strength in these trying times. I'm from South Africa :) I'm so afraid to do anything the next few days, been in bed almost all day today!


----------



## Karis23

Help help help!!!! I am spotting and I only had ET today? What could it be? I just want to cry!


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Glad today's scan went well and the discomfort will soon go and you will have lots of healthy eggs! x

Karis- If your spotting today, it will be due to the catheter they used for the transfer or its hormonal due to all the stimms etc. Its waaay too early to bleed through anything else so stay calm and rest up x


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ, very sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Sunshine24

Ladies--me again!

I know the next steps of my IVF journey are going to make me crazy and I will need something to focus on. I'm a writer so.....I started an official blog here: https://sunshiney24.wordpress.com. Check it out if you're bored! I will detail my journey daily on there, it's a good outlet for me and hopefully it can help others know they aren't alone.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. Cherish those special memories that you have :hugs:

Karis - I'm sure the spotting is from the ET and nothing to worry about. It should stop in a day or 2 but phone your clinic if you're still worried as you need to be stress-free at the mo. I think I was told to expect little spotting for a few days.

afm - I caved again and tested today with my first ever FRER and got a faint (but definitely there) line that appeared at the stated 3 minutes. I've heard that evaps are rare with FRERS so I have a little hope that it might be real. A line is a line hey! We'll see what 2mrw brings...OTD on Fri :blush:

Good luck to everyone


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - so sorry hun....my thoughts are with you and your friends family!

bump - awesome news...how far along are you in the TWW?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

ttcbaby117 said:


> AQ - so sorry hun....my thoughts are with you and your friends family!
> 
> bump - awesome news...how far along are you in the TWW?



I'm 8dp3dt today. 
Tested yesterday and bfn altho i thought i could see a shadow but decided i was imagining it and felt pretty fed up. 
The faint line was real enough on a FRER today though...stick stick stick!


----------



## klemoncake

Ladies pls can u help..

Got my scan pushed to this fri which they are dating at 6w. So i got my bfp on 8dp3dt...today is 24dp3dt and ive been having right abdo pain today so got my BHCG checked and its only 850.. sounds really low and im so worried now as ive had the early mc before and the numbers never got very high.
what do you all think?

ill check in properly tomo wit you all, ive been a bit self obsessed! xx


----------



## Kay0610

Sadly im out for this month now. Went for my first ultrasound today and the sac was empty and there was no heartbeat. My Doctor gave mesa to bring on the miscarriage since it didnt happen naturally which she said it looks like the fetus stopped growing about a week and a half ago. Hopefully the miscarriage will happen tomorrow sometime. And to make it worse I had no embryos to freeze so we have to start from square one again. She also wants to do some testing to try and find out why I keep having repeat miscarraiges. Maybe theres hope next time.


----------



## africaqueen

Klemoncake- Some women have low rising hcg and have healthy babies so please try and be calm as can be for now. Everything crossed for you x

Kay- So sorry :( its so unfair. Thinking of you and hope you don't suffer much pain physically anyway... x

xxx


----------



## Mells54

Kay0610 said:


> Sadly im out for this month now. Went for my first ultrasound today and the sac was empty and there was no heartbeat. My Doctor gave mesa to bring on the miscarriage since it didnt happen naturally which she said it looks like the fetus stopped growing about a week and a half ago. Hopefully the miscarriage will happen tomorrow sometime. And to make it worse I had no embryos to freeze so we have to start from square one again. She also wants to do some testing to try and find out why I keep having repeat miscarraiges. Maybe theres hope next time.

Kay, hugs to you. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

I'm so sorry for your loss Kay.


----------



## Karis23

Kay - I'm sorry, hang in there. U r in my thoughts and prayers, it definately can't be easy for u. Stay positive. 

The spotting stopped, my clinic tells me after I called them that its normal! I asked the nurse if she knew how worried I was yesterday? A warning would have been appreciated! I've been lying with my feet up all night


----------



## Flowermal

Kay, so sorry For your loss :hugs: good that your doc will be running tests so hopefully things go well for you the next round


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Kay - really sorry to hear your sad news :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Does anyone know if HPT's are meant to get darker 24 hours later or does it take longer?

I've used a second FRER today (at same time as yesterday) and it doesn't look much darker than yesterday's? It seemed a bit pinker a first, and still a line, but it seems to be disappearing a bit now, which had me worried. Yesterday's seemed to get darken overnight which is maybe what's making this one look so faint. I guess that's why they tell you not to keep looking at tests after 10 mins! :dohh:

Confused.com


----------



## Rosie06

Kay im so sorry for your loss huge hugs to you x


----------



## Rosie06

pcct good luck for tomorrow fingers crossed for lots of eggs for you!

bumpsparkle just from my own experience my tests took a good couple of days to get darker last time and they never actually went as dark as the control line either a line is a line like they say! wishing you the best of luck!

asf im now 2dp3dt testing trigger out still had an ever so slight line yesterday and this morning it looks pretty blank so looks like its out of my system now, will be starting estradial tablets tomorrow too.

dont suppose anyone knows when you can switch to using cyclogest pessaries to the front rather than well the back :dohh: i cant remeber when i switched last time and dont want to feel like an idiot ringing them lol xx


----------



## klemoncake

Kay0610 said:


> Sadly im out for this month now. Went for my first ultrasound today and the sac was empty and there was no heartbeat. My Doctor gave mesa to bring on the miscarriage since it didnt happen naturally which she said it looks like the fetus stopped growing about a week and a half ago. Hopefully the miscarriage will happen tomorrow sometime. And to make it worse I had no embryos to freeze so we have to start from square one again. She also wants to do some testing to try and find out why I keep having repeat miscarraiges. Maybe theres hope next time.

am really sorry to hear this :hugs:xxxx


----------



## BabyD225

Updates to come.. haven't scrolled down yet to read everyone's comments.. hope all is well...

My beta yesterday was 147.... so I'm officially pregnant!!! :happydance:


----------



## Karis23

O yay!!! Congratz BabyD.. So happy for u!


----------



## pcct

Woooooo congraaltion baby d am so excited for u!!


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats BabyD!!!! :happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats BabyD!! Do you have to go for a 2nd beta or just wait for the ultrasound?


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Congrats BabyD!! Do you have to go for a 2nd beta or just wait for the ultrasound?

Thanks Linemans! The second beta will be on monday during the sonogram. They don't do one two days later unless they're concerned they said. I wish I got one because waiting till monday to see the number go up is a long time! lol 

However, monday is DH and my anniversary- so what better of a present than having our first sono?? FX'd it's a good one!!

Do you have any symptoms? How do you calculate how far you are? They haven't told me yet and from all of the different calculators I've looked up I'm off by a few days... my egg retrieval was on monday feb 4th, transfer three days later on the 7th. But my last period was Thurs. Jan 24th. I don't know what day is the more important to calculate where I am.. I saw you explain to someone else.. help me? lol


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> Congrats BabyD!! Do you have to go for a 2nd beta or just wait for the ultrasound?
> 
> Thanks Linemans! The second beta will be on monday during the sonogram. They don't do one two days later unless they're concerned they said. I wish I got one because waiting till monday to see the number go up is a long time! lol
> 
> However, monday is DH and my anniversary- so what better of a present than having our first sono?? FX'd it's a good one!!
> 
> Do you have any symptoms? How do you calculate how far you are? They haven't told me yet and from all of the different calculators I've looked up I'm off by a few days... my egg retrieval was on monday feb 4th, transfer three days later on the 7th. But my last period was Thurs. Jan 24th. I don't know what day is the more important to calculate where I am.. I saw you explain to someone else.. help me? lolClick to expand...

They used my ER date and calculated 2 weeks before that for my lmp. So that would put you due October 28th and being 4 weeks 2 days. Does that make sense? My ultrasound Monday confirmed the dates so you'll probably have one too.


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- You can use the pessaries vaginally from the day after ET so go right ahead ;-) i preferred to use them rectally as less mess and don't have to lie down for 20 mins x

BabyD- Huge CONGRATS!! :happydance::bfp::happydance:Happy and healthy 9mths! x

Hi to everyone else. Feeling quite low today so not much to add sorry xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

YAY BABY D!:thumbup:


----------



## Sunshine24

Just got back from my first doc appt in quite a while and I have the green light to start stims!

I do one more night of Lupron and then tomorrow I start with 150 units of Gonal. 

They think my trigger date will be March 2nd which would make March 4th my retrieval and then so on from there.

I'm a bit worried about triggering on March 2nd as I know I will be at a wedding and will need to sneak away to mix the trigger, and inject it, but I will cross that bridge when I get to it. Anyone ever have to do that before?

I asked a MILLION questions at my appointment regarding diet, rest, time off, etc. I specifically asked if I should avoid coffee ( as I have been for the past few weeks ) during the stims and my doc said not to worry about it. I still plan to really decrease my coffee intake and then after ER cut it completely. I was shocked by that though!

I also asked about the occasional glass of wine and she said it was fine. I was shocked! I dont plan to really drink while I am stimming and DEFINITELY not after ER, but its nice to know I could have a glass of wine out to dinner on a weekend or something.

I asked about diet and nutrition and she said just eat a balanced healthy diet. I've been drinking 3-4 liters of water daily ( I'm constantly peeing! ) and eating a very fruit and veggie heavy diet and I feel SOOO good right now, so I plan to continue that through the stims. I also have been drinking milk ( which I wasn't at ALL about a month ago ) and eating lots of good carbs: flax seeds, oatmeal, brown rice, etc. Ive also been making amazing, delicious vitamin packed smoothies every morning. I will probably be posting some of those recipes on my blog ( link in sig ).

So, that's my update. My next appt is Monday Feb 25th and after that I will know how things are growing, I will be sure to update then! Grow follies GROW!


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - congrats!!! 

sunshine - We're not too far apart in ER's! As far as having to sneak away to do the shots, I've been doing that for the last week. I play pool on a league and on Sunday night and Tuesday night and I've had to do my shots there in the bathroom. It's so ... uncomfortable at first but if you just make sure you have alcohol swabs so you can clean the area you're going to put your stuff, you're fine and nobody really notices. I keep the tips of the needles, cover them with their plastic covers and then throw them in my my sharps contained when I go home. Hope this helps?

AFM - I went to my first scan this morning and it's looking good so far. I have lots of follicles on the left ovary and a good amount on my right. (I had the cyst on my right ovary .. not sure if that has anything to do with how many follicles they have now) I'm supposed to lower my dose of gonal F and keep the menopur and lupron the same. I go back Friday for another scan :) I'm hoping to stay on schedule for my ER on the 28th, so FX'd! Oh and the follicles that are biggest on each ovary are 7 and 8mm.


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> babyd - congrats!!!
> 
> sunshine - We're not too far apart in ER's! As far as having to sneak away to do the shots, I've been doing that for the last week. I play pool on a league and on Sunday night and Tuesday night and I've had to do my shots there in the bathroom. It's so ... uncomfortable at first but if you just make sure you have alcohol swabs so you can clean the area you're going to put your stuff, you're fine and nobody really notices. I keep the tips of the needles, cover them with their plastic covers and then throw them in my my sharps contained when I go home. Hope this helps?
> 
> AFM - I went to my first scan this morning and it's looking good so far. I have lots of follicles on the left ovary and a good amount on my right. (I had the cyst on my right ovary .. not sure if that has anything to do with how many follicles they have now) I'm supposed to lower my dose of gonal F and keep the menopur and lupron the same. I go back Friday for another scan :) I'm hoping to stay on schedule for my ER on the 28th, so FX'd! Oh and the follicles that are biggest on each ovary are 7 and 8mm.

Wow! We are super close!! DO you feel any side effects from the gonal? Do you feel bloated at all? I'm so curious. It will be nice to have you going through everything at practically the same time, BFPs for us BOTH!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I don't feel bloated yet. Things are just getting started so I wouldn't expect to feel anything. Honestly, during my last IVF I got 25 eggs and didn't feel bloated until after the ER so ... I wouldn't take me as an example, I'm a freak of nature! :haha: My nurse was like you don't feel bloated? because my estrogen was at like 4,500 or something like that. 

I was experiencing dizziness this morning ... which sucks! But fine otherwise.


----------



## BabyD225

ASh- for the prolactinoma.. are you on dosinex or something else? Do you get your prolactin numbers checked? The found out I had slightly elevated prolactin levels last year when i started lactating but no adenoma on the MRI... does that effect fertility? They didnt seem to think it would be an issue.


----------



## ashknowsbest

I am on dostinex, half a pill every 2 weeks. I do get them checked, not regularly or anything but about once a month they'll check and every time they have checked its been fine, so they stopped checking so regularly since it's always fine. I was told by my RE that it does effect fertility because prolactin inhibits ovulation....if it's too high you won't ovulate so that's why they put me on the medication.


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> I am on dostinex, half a pill every 2 weeks. I do get them checked, not regularly or anything but about once a month they'll check and every time they have checked its been fine, so they stopped checking so regularly since it's always fine. I was told by my RE that it does effect fertility because prolactin inhibits ovulation....if it's too high you won't ovulate so that's why they put me on the medication.

Me too.. i was on half a pill twice a week.. just stopped this week. my level wasn't even too high.. 37.5 i think on the highest. Luckily it didnt effect ovulation for me.. wonder what caused mine. Hope you're feeling well through stims~!


----------



## ashknowsbest

OMG we're almost identical. Mine was about 39.5 before the medication, so they put me on the lowest dose just to keep in at a normal level. I always ovulated too, so I'm really not sure if it has to be really high to stop ovulation or what, but yeah like you, I've always ovulated and I do have the adenoma on my pituitary.


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash - the bcps and lupron didnt shrink the cysts?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Dh wanted to test 2nite as otd is fri and we're not 2getha 2mrw during day and have company 2mrw evening and we are keen to find out 2getha rather than 1 of us getting the call on fri.

I've had some sneaky very faint FRER positives y'day and this morning so felt quietly confident there would be some little faint line to put his mind at rest as he's getting anxious, however, this evening was bfn!

Dh is disappointed and I'm feeling confused! I'm wondering if it's becoz it's an evening sample (2 hour hold) whereas others have been 2mu. Perhaps the levels are still low so the test needs early sample to pick up anything?

Really hope i haven't lost my embies! Bad cramps y'day like af cramps but not much 2day which makes me worry they've disappeared too...

Decided will use our last test with fmu in morning and then be done with testing until blood test.


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle said:


> Dh wanted to test 2nite as otd is fri and we're not 2getha 2mrw during day and have company 2mrw evening and we are keen to find out 2getha rather than 1 of us getting the call on fri.
> 
> I've had some sneaky very faint FRER positives y'day and this morning so felt quietly confident there would be some little faint line to put his mind at rest as he's getting anxious, however, this evening was bfn!
> 
> Dh is disappointed and I'm feeling confused! I'm wondering if it's becoz it's an evening sample (2 hour hold) whereas others have been 2mu. Perhaps the levels are still low so the test needs early sample to pick up anything?
> 
> Really hope i haven't lost my embies! Bad cramps y'day like af cramps but not much 2day which makes me worry they've disappeared too...
> 
> Decided will use our last test with fmu in morning and then be done with testing until blood test.

FMU is definitely different than a random 2 hour hold throughout the day! I always did morning then random times.. i went through A LOT of FRER! Can't wait to see what happens on your last stick! Fx'd for you! THere wouldn't be a line at all unless something was there! Especially on more than one! xooxoxoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - yea the cyst is gone from what we could see on the u/s.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - oh that is good news.....I can still feel mine is still kinda there, I start my bcps at the end of this cycle and will do an ultrasound then to see if it is completely gone. If it isnt then the dr will have to tell me what to do then.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I hope it's gone for you and that it doesn't delay anything!


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, I am a bit behind on what is going on so I apologise as I know I have missed people out, my eyes are going crossed. :wacko:

Ladies who have had BFNs, I am so so sorry, :hugs:

Pcct - good luck for EC tomorrow, can't believe how quickly it has come around (maybe not for you though)

Babyhopes - congrats on the 9 eggies. my cervix is apparently bent and over to one side (not to mention a retroverted uterus) and ET took ages as they couldn't get the catheter in easily. It was still fine though, the worst part was the full bladder and scanner pushing on my bladder!

Lineman - I really hope that other little one develops. 

AQ - I am so sorry to hear about your friend, awful news. :hugs: hope you hear from the pct very soon. 

Klemon - I was obsessing over my hcg levels and it really wasn't doing me any good. Hopefully the second beta will jump up. 

Kay - I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Wannabe - so sorry that the little bean didn't stick, thinking of you 

Bumpsparkle - my hpts didn't really get that much darker. Even after about 21dpo. I hope the fmu is a BFP. 

BabyD - wahoo, well done you!! 

AFM - had my private scan on the 14th at 5wks 6days. It's not ectopic!! They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and they said that looked about right for my dates. Proper scan at 7wks 4days is on the Tuesday 26th. Am still very worried about losing the little guy, not many symptoms and sore boobs seem to come and go. Trying not to stress. 

xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR- I'm sure everything is fine. They say the majority of people don't get ms until
6-8 weeks. I've been SOOO sick since 5 weeks and today is the first day I haven't been nauseous. But instead of enjoying it, I'm stressing out wondering if there's a reason I'm not sick. This is such a roller coaster!


----------



## pcct

Thanks LPEAR - yeah I think it's gone in real quick too :shock: all tho it hasn't really sunk in yet lol


----------



## Rosie06

LPEAR said:


> Hi ladies, I am a bit behind on what is going on so I apologise as I know I have missed people out, my eyes are going crossed. :wacko:
> 
> Ladies who have had BFNs, I am so so sorry, :hugs:
> 
> Pcct - good luck for EC tomorrow, can't believe how quickly it has come around (maybe not for you though)
> 
> Babyhopes - congrats on the 9 eggies. my cervix is apparently bent and over to one side (not to mention a retroverted uterus) and ET took ages as they couldn't get the catheter in easily. It was still fine though, the worst part was the full bladder and scanner pushing on my bladder!
> 
> Lineman - I really hope that other little one develops.
> 
> AQ - I am so sorry to hear about your friend, awful news. :hugs: hope you hear from the pct very soon.
> 
> Klemon - I was obsessing over my hcg levels and it really wasn't doing me any good. Hopefully the second beta will jump up.
> 
> Kay - I am so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Wannabe - so sorry that the little bean didn't stick, thinking of you
> 
> Bumpsparkle - my hpts didn't really get that much darker. Even after about 21dpo. I hope the fmu is a BFP.
> 
> BabyD - wahoo, well done you!!
> 
> AFM - had my private scan on the 14th at 5wks 6days. It's not ectopic!! They saw a gestational sac and a yolk sac and they said that looked about right for my dates. Proper scan at 7wks 4days is on the Tuesday 26th. Am still very worried about losing the little guy, not many symptoms and sore boobs seem to come and go. Trying not to stress.
> 
> xxx

try not to worry about lack of symtoms when i was pg with dd after first IVF if it wasnt for the fact i poas everyday i would never of known or thought i was pregnant at all, the only thing i got was around the 8-12 week mark was just a sudden bout of tiredness late afternoon, other than that absolutley nothing so i know its easier said than done but please try not to worry and enjoy!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, sorry you are feeling down. It happens to all of us, and sometimes dealing with life outside of IVF can be more difficult.

PCCT, good luck tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how many eggs you get!

AFM, trigger tonight and ER is Friday morning. Everything looked good at my scan today and the doc came in and said that everything was going better this time compared to the first IVF.


----------



## pcct

Thanks mells :hugs: good luck for ur ec on fri so exciting :)
AQ am so sorry for your loss :hugs:
Sorry no personals but just wanted to say so sorry for all that had bfn and losses :cry:


----------



## cali_kt

AQ- I'm so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you! :hugs:

Mells- So exciting that your ER is so close!

Sunshine- Just started following you! I'm willwork4baby.wordpress.com

Bump- woohoo! Sounds promising! :bfp:

Kay- :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss. I can only imagine how hard this must be for you and your DH. Wish you had some frosties. :hugs:

Klemon- Keep your hopes up! I'm sure its a slow riser!

Rosie- Good luck in your dreaded 2 WW! Hope it flies by!

BabyD- :dance: Congrats!!! :wohoo: So exciting!!!

Ash- Sounds like everything is going great!!! 

LPear- Glad your scan went so well!! :dance: KUP on your next one!

AFM- Nothing new to report. Just waiting for my FET!! And I found out that a friend of mine is starting IVF and I got to see her today and talk "shop". It's nice to have a friend IRL going through it. So today is a good day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ash - me too...I dont want to have to deal with a cysts cuz it might delay my start of IVF

lpear - that is great news hun! 

mells - good luck tomorrow hun! I cant wait to hear your results.


----------



## pcct

Thanks you ladies for the well wishes tomorrow it still hasn't sunk in yet lol am off to sleep as we're up at 5am leaving at 6am so,bit of a long day ahead tomorrow I will try up,date u all as soon as I can :) xxx


----------



## cali_kt

PCCT- Good luck!!! :thumbup: And yes, update us as soon as you can!!


----------



## pcct

Thank you :) I will do Cali! 
Hope everyone's doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Ladies,

Just checking in. Took my last FRER this morning and bfn. Hubby wouldn't even look at it unless I told him it was blaring obvious. He guessed by the fact i didn't come running out of the bathroom that it wasn't, hehe!

However, I've got a few internet cheapies left which are 10miu and I took one at work this morning with 2mu and got a pink positive!!!

Will test with another later to make sure but I'm hoping this is it and beta tomorrow will confirm! I've heard that FRER are 25miu so I'm wondering if my levels are enough that the 10miu could pick it up but not yet enough for the FRER.

pcct - could luck for today...let us know how you get on


----------



## Karis23

Hi ladies... 

I'm 3dp5dt, its 48 hours since my transfer. I'm having a little bit of brown discharge when I wipe with a tissue. I'm so afraid, I'm also getting lower back pain n mild AF cramps. I just want to dig a hole, and hide in there till my OTD! Can anyone tell me if this is a good or bad sign? Has anyone had this experience? I'm taking PIO once daily at night


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Karis23 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> I'm 3dp5dt, its 48 hours since my transfer. I'm having a little bit of brown discharge when I wipe with a tissue. I'm so afraid, I'm also getting lower back pain n mild AF cramps. I just want to dig a hole, and hide in there till my OTD! Can anyone tell me if this is a good or bad sign? Has anyone had this experience? I'm taking PIO once daily at night



Hi Karis,

Brown blood is old blood so could be just working it's way down from ET or because of your dates it could be implantation bleeding as I have heard that it can happen as early as 1 or 2dp5dt.

I had quite a bit of lower back pain from about 4dp3dt and from what I hear it's a good sign. Also I've had AF cramps on and off (especially a few days ago i was convinced she was coming early!) and I got my first clear BFP today, 10dp3dt!

If it's only a little and brown (not bright red) then just keep an eye on it and hopefully it will disappear. If you're really stressing about it tho, just make that call to the clinic to put your mind at rest, because you need to be as chilled as possible over the coming week or so


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pcct - good luck at your retrieval.


----------



## sanumolu

Hi gals! It seems like m out of the thread but no I m not. I m just too curious to stop reading just cos I got a BFN! He he he:winkwink:
Kay: m so sorry to hear ur news lots of hugs, thinking of u!:hugs:
Baby D: so happy for you yay! Happy n healthy 9 months!:happydance:
Flowemal: happy to make you smile:thumbup:
Aq: sorry you are feeling low! please dont loose ur spirit! Thinking of u.:hugs::kiss:
Sunshine: yay for starting stimms! Happy prickin days!:haha:
Ash: ya the cyst do effect the growth of follicles. I had rt ovary cyst n the no of follicles in rt ovary was lesser wen compared to that of the lt ovary. So nothing to worry abt! All the best for your cycle.:hugs:
Bumpsparkle: fingers crossed for u.. all the best!:flower:
Ttcbaby: hope your cyst have gone thinking of you!:hugs:
Lpear: all the best for your scan m sure your lil guy is just doing fine.:thumbup:
Mells: its trigger time! Enjoy your needle free day tomo, n all the best for ER:flower:
Pcct: all the best for your ER! Will be thinking of you pl let us knw how it goes k n rest up!:flower:
Cali: its really nice to have some1 in your friend circle who is goin thru the same situation. U can support n help her n she can be there for you too even I got a friend from the clinic itself let us knw wen the FET is scheduled k.:hugs:
Karis: that sounds like a left over bleed.. it happens wen the catheter goes in during ET n the lining of cervix gets scratched. Dont worry abt it too much. But still if u are worried cal the clinic k. praying that your beans stick!:kiss:
AFM: my AF arrived , so its actually over for this month, but not giving up hope. m traveling this Saturday nite to madurai( its 10hr drive from my place) to consult the homeopathic doc i was talking abt! have an appointment with her on monday..... so once we start the medicine then its back to the old fashion way of:sex::blush::blush:
hoping this will work n we will have our baby! by the way FS told us to wait for another 6 months b4 tryin ivf... so really hope we wont hav to go there. fingers crossed!


----------



## Mells54

Sanu, thanks for reminding me that today is needle free day! Bets wishes for a success in the future. :hugs:


----------



## Karis23

Sanumolu- thank u. Keep me in ur prayers. I hope we get some good news soon. And hoping the next 6 months go by really fast so that u can start again.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sank - please let us know what the Dr says. I would be interested to hear.....good luck hun.


----------



## BabyD225

Sanu- what a thorough message to everyone! I second what she said!! :)

Has anyone's RE given instructions as to when DTD is ok? I'm told to hold off until they tell me it's ok. :)


----------



## Flowermal

Sabu, All the best for the homeopathic treatment.. My hubby's granny lives in Madurai and I've heard the such treatments really improve overall well-being :thumbup:

Wishing you a fruitful and relaxed trip :hugs:


----------



## Karis23

BabyD- mine says just until u get the beta, then u know all is well and ur embryo's have implanted. They ask u stay away from DTD as it may interfere with implantation


----------



## BabyD225

Karis23 said:


> BabyD- mine says just until u get the beta, then u know all is well and ur embryo's have implanted. They ask u stay away from DTD as it may interfere with implantation

how are you karis? xoxo


----------



## sanumolu

flowermal: ur DHs granny stays there? thats wonderful! are u in india?


----------



## sanumolu

ttcbaby: sure i will update you on wat she says:)


----------



## BabyD225

sanumolu said:


> flowermal: ur DHs granny stays there? thats wonderful! are u in india?

Sanu- what a beautiful place it must be... I would love to get there one day! Maybe when I'm old and retired!


----------



## sanumolu

babyD: u are always welcome! just leave me a msg wen u decide on that!


----------



## Sunshine24

PCCT- good luck today! keep us posted, thinking of you! :thumbup:


----------



## Karis23

BabyD- I'm well, the spotting seems to have stopped now. Let's hope it stays that way unless ofcourse its implantation. I feel so much calmer with all the support, love and care from all of u on this thread. I don't know how I would have ever managed this on my own.
May God give us all healthy happy babies.


----------



## BabyD225

Karis23 said:


> BabyD- I'm well, the spotting seems to have stopped now. Let's hope it stays that way unless ofcourse its implantation. I feel so much calmer with all the support, love and care from all of u on this thread. I don't know how I would have ever managed this on my own.
> May God give us all healthy happy babies.

I couldn't agree more... NO one in my life aside from a few coworkers and my husband knows we've gone through this.. so it's not easy. Was the spotting just brown or was there fresh blood? How are you feeling now? Cramping, bloated, gassy, tired, boobs hurt? Yes to all of the above for me!


----------



## Karis23

The last 2nights was streaks of red, the nurse that's probably from the catheter used in ET, today was brown. I have sore boobs, I'm gassy and cramping. N my butt hurts from all the PIO shots! 
Same here, its just my parents, and in laws that know. So this all the support I have... Thanks everyone!


----------



## Karis23

The last 2nights was streaks of red, the nurse that's probably from the catheter used in ET, today was brown. I have sore boobs, I'm gassy and cramping. N my butt hurts from all the PIO shots! 
Same here, its just my parents, and in laws that know. So this all the support I have... Thanks everyone!:hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Sanu- Thanks! My FET is Mar 5. Glad you are checking out a homeopath. Keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you the old fashioned way!! KUP! Safe travels!

Kari- Sounds promising!! And yes those PIO injections are killer. They make me so sore sometimes it is hard to sleep .


----------



## pcct

Egg collection all done :)

Hey guys , well egg collection went well today. We got there, got everything sorted I even got magic cream on my hands :blush:
I went for the full sedation for my ec as soon as they put the mask on me I was gone woke up and was told they retrieved 11 eggs 6 for me 5 for my recipient. Headed home and went straight to bed I was soooo tired. I didn't wake up till 5.30pm and had 5 missed calls and a text from the clinic , then another missed call at 6.30 I rang back and it was one of the doctors , asking how I was feeling ect , then he went on to tell me that while at ec something had happend..... He was calling to tell us that my recipients 5 eggs are all gone!!!! Due to a 'human error' there is a big meeting being held tomorrow morning with the hsfa business manager embryologist doctors and the person responsible! The doctor did say that in the 10 years he has never ever seen anything like this happen and will be investigated more! I ask if he could please call with more news as I would like to know why or how this has happened, if I was to hazard a guess I think maybe someone has knocked the tray over :shrug: however he said our treatment will be going ahead as planned. Am so up set that this has happened to my the other lady she too has waited such a long time for this day and for all of her eggs to not even be giving a chance! :cry:
I have spk to a few close friends that of course are devastated of what has happened but have said I need to now consentrate on my et ect . I guess there right , but doesn't help not feeling for the other couple.

Anyway Paul went out to get new candle bulbs for our lights as they have gone to pot, he came back with a new leather jacket and a crate of water for me to cheer me up he is such a little sweetie ( when he wants to be ) lol :cloud9:
So yeah we will receive our call tomorrow morning letting us know how many eggs have fertilised fxd little guys 

Would like to say thank you to all you wonderfully ladies for ur well wishes and support :hugs :hugs:

Ps - I have just copied from my journal :)


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Egg collection all done :)
> 
> Hey guys , well egg collection went well today. We got there, got everything sorted I even got magic cream on my hands :blush:
> I went for the full sedation for my ec as soon as they put the mask on me I was gone woke up and was told they retrieved 11 eggs 6 for me 5 for my recipient. Headed home and went straight to bed I was soooo tired. I didn't wake up till 5.30pm and had 5 missed calls and a text from the clinic , then another missed call at 6.30 I rang back and it was one of the doctors , asking how I was feeling ect , then he went on to tell me that while at ec something had happend..... He was calling to tell us that my recipients 5 eggs are all gone!!!! Due to a 'human error' there is a big meeting being held tomorrow morning with the hsfa business manager embryologist doctors and the person responsible! The doctor did say that in the 10 years he has never ever seen anything like this happen and will be investigated more! I ask if he could please call with more news as I would like to know why or how this has happened, if I was to hazard a guess I think maybe someone has knocked the tray over :shrug: however he said our treatment will be going ahead as planned. Am so up set that this has happened to my the other lady she too has waited such a long time for this day and for all of her eggs to not even be giving a chance! :cry:
> I have spk to a few close friends that of course are devastated of what has happened but have said I need to now consentrate on my et ect . I guess there right , but doesn't help not feeling for the other couple.
> 
> Anyway Paul went out to get new candle bulbs for our lights as they have gone to pot, he came back with a new leather jacket and a crate of water for me to cheer me up he is such a little sweetie ( when he wants to be ) lol :cloud9:
> So yeah we will receive our call tomorrow morning letting us know how many eggs have fertilised fxd little guys
> 
> Would like to say thank you to all you wonderfully ladies for ur well wishes and support :hugs :hugs:
> 
> Ps - I have just copied from my journal :)

great great news on the egg numbers but OH MY WORD i can not actually believe what they have done i mean how on earth can that happen what you were doing was such a wonderful thing 

hope your taking it easy look forward to seeing your numbers tomorrow :D


----------



## pcct

I have no idea Rosie but I hope to find more out once they have a meeting apparently it has happened In the lap so my guess has to be someone has knocked it over at least , but saying that why hold a big meeting with the hfea :/


----------



## ttcbaby117

PCCT - I had to read that twice. I cannot believe what a horrible mistake that was made. Having said that, I think your friends are right. It is time for you to concentrate on the matters at hand which is your ET. I do believe things happen for a reason and maybe these eggs were not meant to be shared with this other woman. Your total and utter compassion and caring for her show what a wonderful person you are though. I am praying that your lil embies grow and prosper in the next 5 days.


----------



## Sunshine24

pcct said:


> I have no idea Rosie but I hope to find more out once they have a meeting apparently it has happened In the lap so my guess has to be someone has knocked it over at least , but saying that why hold a big meeting with the hfea :/

WOW! I cannot believe the clinic "lost" them. It's so nice that you are so concerned about the other couple though, but I'm glad you are still good to go.

How are you feeling right now after everything? Are you able to stay awake? In any pain? Just curious as I will be going in about 12 days here.

Keep us posted and fingers crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Ttc - yeah ur right Hun thanks :hugs: I just have to keep everything crossed for the next few days :) 

Sunshine- I feel real tired ended up having 4 hours or so sleep when I got home and been drifting on and ff the last few hours I wouldn't say I was in great pain just having little niggles now and again I would advice drinking plenty water tho I seam to be getting thirsty real quick ad if course we don't want to end up with an injection.
I shall keep u all posted on my news and the news with the recipient if possible :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- So glad your scan went well and you will soon be having another one and seeing that lil hb ;-) x

Bump- Wow what a rollercoaster regards the bfns and bfps! good luck for your beta tomorrow and i hope its a BFP x

Sanu- Nice to have you back hun and thanks for lovely msgs. Im glad your trying the old fashioned way and i hope you get that natural bfp x

Pcct- OH MY WORD! Was so shocked reading your update! have to say though, that i agree with ttc, that everything happens for a reason and i believe you were not meant to share your eggs with that lady and that this could be your cycle! everything crossed. You were going to do a great thing but human error an fate stepped in so now time to relax and think of yourself and lots of luck for fert report tomorrow x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## pcct

Aq am just Lyin in be actually thinking that :( just can't believe it ! I will up date u with report tomorrow x


----------



## africaqueen

Ok hun, best of luck for your call xxx


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, I'm so excited for you. Of course, I too would feel just awful for that other couple. I wonder how the person involved feels, knowing what we go through just to grow those eggs. Since there is nothing you can do to reverse this misfortune the event, it is time to concentrate on you and your upcoming ET.

My ER is tomorrow morning and I'm as nervousness as all get out. Can't wait to see how many eggs I get.

Hi to all the gang!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Mells


----------



## klemoncake

mells good luck xx

pcct- thats so sad but im really glad urs are ok xx

AFM- its all over. HCG has halved again so stopped my prog and waiting to bleed. Im currently nursing a rather FAT hangover having not drunk in 6/12. 
New plan is to move to Mr T at ARGC..its gonna cost about 15 grand and im going to have to move to London for it, so im writing a list of things to sell thia morning- wedding dress, rings, car etc all on it which is really sad but hopefully will help. thanks for all ur support, i think i always knewe this would happen again though xx


----------



## pcct

Good luck today mells will be thinking of u :hugs: 
So so sorry to hear ur news klem :hugs: :hugs: sending you tonessss of hugs x


----------



## pcct

We got the call and ..... All 6 eggs have fertilised :wohoo:


----------



## wifeyw

PCCT- thats brilliant news. we got 7 eggs yesterday i'm waiting to phone them in 30 minutes to see how ours done.. how are you feeling?


----------



## pcct

That's fab news :) my recipient 5 eggs had to be discarded tho :sad1: still had no news yet on how that has happend! 
Am feeling so much better known how many fertilised my belly had been doing all sorts all morning :haha: good luck for ur call :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

i read that its so unfair and there shouldn't b room for human error but you should worry about you and focus on your success. We phones they said 6 was mature out of our 7 but 4 only made it to one cell.. its good but i feel deflated because the clinics closes tomarrow so we have a whole day of not knowin how they are doing then we have to phone again at 8:30 on sunday morning and see how they are doing see if we have any left for transfer or if we need to take it further to 5 day transfer its so nerve wrecking isn't it. we are prayin so hard they are little fighters and make it to transfer. xx


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey everyone , 

So much is happening on the thread and am unable to catch up with each post! Sorry but had been recovering from the EC and getting ready or the ET. The doctor anticipated some difficulty in transfer and was sedated for ET as well. 6 eggs fertilised into good quality embryos and we transferred the best 3 yesterday. 

Also finally back home after 10 days as I had my treatment in a diff city. Taking it easy today but feeling a lot bloated and the sedatives from last nite making me feel a bit sick :(

Wishing everyone waiting for EC and ET the very best! The BFPs a big congrats and safe and healthy 9 month journeys! 

Lots of hugs to those with BFN :hugs:. Each and everyone of you are in my prayers.. 

Lots of love


----------



## LinemansWife

So sorry klemon!! Thinking and praying for you. These things are so unfair :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

babyhopes thats fab news wishing you all best what grades did they put back? x


----------



## BabyD225

Linemanswife- What a beautiful picture of you and your DH!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine24

Wow! So much joy and heartache on these boards, trying to get caught up.

Congrats to all the BFPs and :hugs: to the BFNs. 

I really appreciate the details y'all have been posting about EC and ET as I will be doing that in about 10 days and have no idea what to expect.

AFM: gonal F DAY ONE DONE!! Did my first injection ( plus Lupron still ) last night, no big deal.

I decided every time I do an injection I am going to take 5 minutes after and just be still in my bedroom, no thoughts, no worries, no distractions. Just focus on staying calm. Hoping that helps! If anything it's a bit of peace to look forward to after jabbing myself with 2 needles every night! Hahaha.

Day Two tonight! ( Don't worry, I won't update every single injection! ) 

Feeling excited and ready to go with this.


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD225 said:


> Linemanswife- What a beautiful picture of you and your DH!! Gorgeous!

Thanks :) it was taken at my cousin's wedding. I'm pretty fond of my dh...and of course I think he's the most gorgeous thing that's walked the planet!


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck to you sunshine! It all goes by so fast! My dh did my injections and he'd always lay beside me after them and hold me. So that made it all better ( sorry so mushy!!)


----------



## Karis23

Klemon- so sorry.. My thoughts n prayers r with u

Sunshine- the injections I think were the easiest part throughout my cycle. For me the wait between ER and ET was the most agonising! Waiting to hear if they all survived through the day and continued growing! ...

But now the dreaded TWW!! I'm only 3dp5dt, the time now seems to be going a whole lot slower than when I was on lupron n stims!


----------



## babyhopes1981

wifeyw said:


> babyhopes thats fab news wishing you all best what grades did they put back? x

Hey,

All the embryos were 8 cell A. Not sure if the ratings are same as they are here in India...

All the best to you thru this journey!


----------



## Sunshine24

Karis23 said:


> Klemon- so sorry.. My thoughts n prayers r with u
> 
> Sunshine- the injections I think were the easiest part throughout my cycle. For me the wait between ER and ET was the most agonising! Waiting to hear if they all survived through the day and continued growing! ...
> 
> But now the dreaded TWW!! I'm only 3dp5dt, the time now seems to be going a whole lot slower than when I was on lupron n stims!

It's all a terrible waiting game! Best of luck to you to make it through these next two weeks, fingers crossed!


----------



## mrs.e.e

Yay saw the heartbeat today, 6.4 weeks can't wait for the next c6weeks to skip on by so we can tell our little she'll be so excited


----------



## ttcbaby117

Klemon - so sorry hun! thinking of you!


----------



## Karis23

I have a question ladies for all of u who have been through this before. I'm having terrible AF like cramping on and off today, its just like it usually is a few days before she shows her ugly head! I'm only 3dp5dt, so I don't know what to think of this, I feel like jus giving up and I'm losing hope.


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis23 said:


> I have a question ladies for all of u who have been through this before. I'm having terrible AF like cramping on and off today, its just like it usually is a few days before she shows her ugly head! I'm only 3dp5dt, so I don't know what to think of this, I feel like jus giving up and I'm losing hope.

Don't give up hope!! My dr said this was completely normal. I cramped so bad. I actually called my office twice with this problem and I've already seen a precious heart beat. So don't give up!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karis from what I have read cramping in the tww after IVF is a good thing and could be implantation.


----------



## Mamali

Hello wonderful ladies, am new on this thread even though I feel lyk I've been here for long. I've gone through your posts and I must say you are all so strong. Am starting my first ivf treatment tomorrow with lupron, I hope and pray this will be it for us. :dust: to us all. Congrats for those with BFPs.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

My beta came back 2day (11dp3dt) and the level was 8 :-(

Devastated.

The nurse on the phone said that means it's a negative and to book a follow up , end of discussion. However at the test another said anything under 2 was negative and from 2-50 was positive but not so hopeful so they monitor. Does this mean the bfp y'day morning was real but I'm now losing it (chemical) or could this be a late implanter?
:cry:
I'm assuming that i stop my progesterone gel 2nite but there's just that nagging doubt as some hcg was picked up. Wishful thinking i guess as I'm sure they've seen enough betas to know what the levels result in :-(


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies, just gettin back from ER and they got 11 eggs! I couldn't be happier! I'm feeling good, but plan on taking it easy the rest of the day.


----------



## Sunshine24

I'm so sorry BumpSparkle :(


----------



## Sunshine24

Good for you Mells! How was/is the pain level? Do you remember any of the ER? Are you bloated at all?


----------



## Mamali

Bumpsparkle so sorry :hugs: 
Mells54 congrats, hope you get good embies from those.


----------



## Karis23

Thanks ladies... I really hope its a good sign.


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine24 said:


> Good for you Mells! How was/is the pain level? Do you remember any of the ER? Are you bloated at all?

Sunshine, thanks! I'm doing well believe it or not. I remember going into the room and the RE telling me what he was going to do, then bam it was over. I spent about 1/2 in recovery where they gave me about 800mg of ibuprofen before letting me leave. On the way home, we even stopped at Walmart for a couple of things. I thought I would be more groggy and/or tired, but I came home had some lunch and slept for 3 hours or so. My bloating also feels less than it has the last couple of days. I truly am amazed at how well I feel. :happydance:


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi I haven't been on here since my bfp nice to c lots of new ladies on here.
Congrats to the ladies for bfp
Good luck to the ladies going through ec & et 
I'm sorry to those ladies with bfn, I know how hard it is but u will get there, never give up. I wish u all the luck for the future.

I just dropped in to say I had my scan 2day, I'm having twins everything looks good 7w4 days heatbeats r 163bpm, still got a long way to go but feel positive.
Il still look on here c how u r all getting on xx


----------



## pcct

Yay mells thats fab!! 11 is a magic number woo hoo I felt ok after my ec too we went for some lunch then went home for 4 hours sleep and my bloat went down but hey today's a whole diff story I feel like... How do I put it?? Shit!! Lets say , my bloat is bigger I feel very sick and keep getting niggly pain now and again I feel so drained and feel like someone is actually sitting on my tummy :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry you arent feeling well PCCT...keep up your fluids (gatorade and water) and protien. It should help with the bloat.


----------



## ttcbaby117

bump - I am so sorry hun! Devastating is just the word. Just wanted to lend my support and let you know tha I am so sorry that it didint work.


----------



## ttcbaby117

mells - great news hun! Congrats!

Babyhope - twinkies.....yipee!!!!! Congrats hun!


----------



## pcct

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry you arent feeling well PCCT...keep up your fluids (gatorade and water) and protien. It should help with the bloat.

Yeah I havnt had much water today :dohh: what is Gatorade?


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh it is a US thing I guess. It is puts the electrolytes back into your system. It is a sports drink. I dont know if you guys have something similair to that where you live.


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct - omg so sad to hear about the other woman not getting any of the eggs :( I really hope they can figure out what the "human error" was...that's sad. But like your friends said, you really do have to focus on your cycle to make the best of it that you can! 

mells - 11 eggs woo hoo! Can't wait to hear about your fert report tomorrow! 

bump - so sorry :hugs:

AFM - I went in this morning to monitoring and everything is look great. Lining is at 8.5 and the dominating follicles were 8 and 11mm. The others are not far behind so everything is pretty much growing at the same rate so I'm happy about that! I got the call from the nurse, they want to see me in tomorrow! I feel like that's insane because I'm only on day 6 of stiming but I guess my estrogen levels are indicating that things are picking up so they want to make sure I don't get too many or something....? Oh well, I'm excited! I just hope that my eggs are having enough time to mature! 

If I missed anyone I am sorry, I've been so busy with school, work and all of my appointments but I wish you all the very best!


----------



## Mells54

BabyHope...congrats on twins!

Bump, I can't tell you how sad I am for you. We are all here for you.

PCCT, oh no...feel better. The nurse today told me water is not my friend these next few days. Sports drinks and pedialyte or anything that can replace the electrolytes. You said that you don't have Gatorade, but do you have anything that kids take when they get sick or dehydrated? That's what pedialyte is for.

Ash, I just met a girl today that had 40 follies, so they stopped her stims the last few days and she still can't have a fresh transfer this time around. They are waiting for her system to settle down. Sounds like you are a good responder and they probably don't want you to have OHSS. Good luck!

I'm a little sore and I did slept for a little bit more this afternoon. Hopefully tomorrow will be ok. Can't wait for my fertilization report.


----------



## Karis23

Hi..

I'm still having bad AF cramps, it feels like its going to come anytime now! The nurse says I can't get a bleed while on progesterone. I'm just praying the pain is a good sign.


----------



## pcct

I have everything crossed for u karis :hugs: when is test date


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls, have been reading and keeping up to date with everyone! Huge congrats to everyone with good news recently, so pleased for you, and it continues to give me hope :) so sorry for those of you going through tough times, unfortunately we all have ups and downs and I'm so sorry for what you're going through. Big hugs :hugs:

pcct, saw you asking about gatorade - it was recommended to me also, and I was pointed in the right direction by a lovely lady too. You can buy it from Asda, it's like Powerade and beside Lucozade on the shelves. But I went and bought 28(!) bottles from B&M, much much cheaper! All stocked up for when I start stimming. 

afm day 9 of bucerelin injections, they're not getting much easier to be honest! I have little bruises all over my stomach and getting headaches and hot flushes non stop! At least that means they're definitely doing something though.

Good luck to everyone whenever you ae with treatment :hugs: xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - Last cycle I did get a small case of OHSS, they actually had to put me on dostinex for 7 days so that I wouldn't get a bad case of it! It is pretty scary and extremely uncomfortable. I'm really hoping this time that I don't get it but I already have a lot going on down there so I'm kind of feeling like I might. I don't know what my estrogen is, I'm going to ask today, but last time on the night of the trigger it was around 4500-5000. Not good! This time they did use BCP's AND lupron to suppress me so maybe it won't be so bad ... here's to hoping! Sorry you're a little sore, rest up and I'll be waiting to hear about your fert report! 

RAFwife - welcome to the group and best of luck with your cycle!


----------



## Rosie06

pcct get yourself to b&m if you have one think they are 2 for £1 i found them nicer than lucozade not as sweet! great news on the fertilization too! when will you ET x


----------



## pcct

Yay bnm it is :) do u know what they r called at all?


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct: that's awful news, what was done to the eggs.. They really owe you darn good answers.. Great news on all the eggs getting fertilized.. So happy for u:happydance:

Sanu: I'm in Singapore but have relatives in India :)

Bump: so sorry dear :hugs:

Babyhope: congrats!!! :happydance:

Mells: hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Linesman: gorgeous pic :winkwink:

Hello to everyone else!!! AQ, Cali, Ash, Rosie, ttcbaby, Karis, RAFwife..
Sorry if I missed anyone out

AFM: I'm on my 4th day if BCP.. Just taking each day as it comes.. Sometimes I feel a little bloated but I guess that's normal?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Yay bnm it is :) do u know what they r called at all?

they are actually called gatorade think there is only orange and blackcurrant flavour though but they are with all the lucozades and other power drinks x


----------



## Karis23

Pcct- test date is 2/03. Still 1 week to go. Thanks u, I appreciate it.

AQ- hope u r well, haven't seen u here for a while now.

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, so today i went in for my first lupron injection, they were supposed show me how to do the injection with the first one, so i do the rest myself, but after my doctor scanned for my baseline, she changed the injections from lupron to zoladex. It's done only once for a span of 21 days. She gave me one today, no more injections till the 16th of march. I go back for another baseline, if the lining has shed enough I move on to the next injection, if not, they do another zoladex. I think my lining is 7, they want it below 5.


----------



## Mells54

Well, I just got the call...all 11 eggs fertilized! I'm having a 5 day transfer on Wednesday!!!! I can't believe it, I don't think I could have gotten this far without all of the support from this group. Thank you!


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Mells! That's fantastic!!! :):)


----------



## pcct

Fantastic news mells we r in 2ww together mothers day testing ?? :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - huge congrats!! That's amazing news :happydance: 

mamali - lucky you only having to do one shot over 21 days! I hope the lining sheds that way you don't have to get another and you can move on to stiming! :) 

AFM - had another scan this morning. Things are looking great. I have a bunch of follicles, about 7 right now that he measured that are all around 13mm. My lining is still at 8.5mm. The doctor told me that I'm most likely going to be coming in every day until my ER because my e2 levels are at 1000 already. I hate that I have to go in everyday but it is what it is and I'll do what I have to do :)


----------



## Mamali

Ash it really sucks to have to go in every day, but you have to do what you have to do right? Your lining is 8.5mm after down regulation? What was it before you started lupron. Mine is 7mm now and my doctor said they want it below 5mm. 

Mells54 that's great news :happydance:, congrats. So how many are you transferring?


----------



## ashknowsbest

mamali - yes absolutely I have to do what's right and I will :) Yes my lining is 8.5mm after down reg but I've also been stiming for 6 days today will be 7. CD 3 of my lupron period it was 3.5mm .... I think your doctors are doing the right thing :) Best of luck! Before I started lupron they didn't check, just did b/w to make sure that I was at the right place in my cycle. They check it after the lupron and before the stiming phase.


----------



## Mamali

Ash thanks, and :dust: to you.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thank you!


----------



## pcct

I went to asda tonight and bought my preg tests Eekkk I all so picked up a 4 pack of that actual gradol drinks thing (spelt it completely wrong but ya no lol ) and it tastes yummy lol


----------



## africaqueen

Klemoncake- So sorry for your loss. I really hope hope the ARGC manage to give you that sticky bean x

Pcct- wow 6 embies! great news! hope they keep dividing and lots of luck for ET x

Babyhopes- Congrats on being pupo with triplets! you rest up now x

Sunshine- Glad the jabs are going well and that you have found a relaxation technique x

Karis- The 2ww is awful but your almost there x

Mrs e.e - Glad your scan went well and you seen a lil hb, how amazing that must be x

Mamali- Welcome to the thread and lots of luck! My hubby is from Nigeria too ;-) x

Bump- Im sorry your hcg level was so low :( i thought anything over 5 was classed as pregnant but not sure, but regardless of that, 8 is super low at this stage :( so sorry x

Mells- 11 embies is great! you get some rest ready for ET now :) x

Babyhope - Ahh congrats on having twins! what wonderful news! so glad scan went well and look forward to seeing pics one day x

RAFwife- Ah i remember on our 1st cycle how awful DR was :( soon be over and you will feel much better once you start stimming. What is gatorade supposed to do? x

Ash- Glad your scan went well x

Hi to everyone else x

AFM- Feeling very down today so my dad is taking me out for the day tomorrow to the zoo to cheer me up, as they have 2 new baby elephants, 1 baby giant anteater and 1 baby mere cat so i am looking forward to that. Still no news from the pct, so if we don't hear anything this coming wk, i shall call my MP's administration for a update as its ages since we last heard anything xxx


----------



## Mells54

Thanks Ladies!!! We are to the moon and back considering the first IVF I didn't respond well enough to even do a retrieval. Right now I'm just resting (still sore in my tummy area) and praying that I have a good number of embies come Wednesday.

Mamali, they told us the RE will consult and based on my age and the embryo quality he will make a suggestion. DH and I are leaning towards 3 only bc I don't know how many other opportunities we will have. I don't want to think a specific number and not be able to do it later on.

PCCT, Mother's Day is in May here in the US. I know it's different in the UK (my sister-in-law is British) but thought that was in the fall. My OTD will be 8 March.

AQ, chin up and enjoy the zoo. I love to visit a zoo, I'm a kid at heart!!!

Right now, I'm just trying to enjoy my shot free days. Tomorrow I start PIO...yuck!


----------



## pcct

Aww really :dohh: I didn't know that silly me lol my test day will be the 12th but because oh back at work then we will be testing together the Sunday before he returns back to work :) and just so happens to be mothers day :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

africanqueen - thanks! Going to the zoo sounds like a fun thing to do and seeing all of the baby animals is going to be so awesome! 

Mells - Rest up! I hope you feel better soon. I was pretty sore after my ER for about 5 days. It got better each day but the bloating lasted FOREVER!


----------



## pcct

Haha yeah ash I think my bloat is guna last forever too :dohh: glad am not the only one that has bloated out


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct - you're definitely not alone! I could only eat very small meals multiple times per day because if I ate a big meal, I felt sick :\ When I started to feel better, I ate EVERYTHING :haha:


----------



## pcct

Thats exactly how I feel!! I feel sick s I have to have a little something to eat then I feel better for a little bit - plus. Have always felt sick when am hungry so I guess not been able to manage normal sized meals won't help,with being the sicky feeling! X


----------



## africaqueen

Girls, for those taking PIO shots, rather than pessaries, i thought id let you know what our Consultant said the other day. He is clinical director of the fertility unit and also a OBGYN. He said that the shots are a large dose of progesterone which is a male hormone and that he has seen the affect this can have on baby girls as he has delivered some. He said they had swollen genitalia and very enlarged clitoris's :( just something worth keeping in mind or discussing with your RE's. xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ- Hope you had a nice day with your dad!! Hugs to you!! stay strong and positive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - how's everything going with your cycle so far?


----------



## Sunshine24

Day three of injectables. First scan on Monday to see how things are growing. Excited. Nervous. Been drinking 3-4 liters of water a day , I'm so worried about OHSS and bloating so I'm trying to combat it with tons of liquid.

Thanks to all for your kind thoughts, I can literally FEEL your support and it's so nice to know I can log onto here every night and talk to people that know exactly what I'm going through!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can't wait for Monday! It's so exciting to see things growing and know that they're your potential little babies! 

I heard that gatorade is better for combating OHSS but I'm sure if you're drinking water that's still good.

What meds are you on again?


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ash- So far so good....things are great, shots are easy. I'm on Day 3 of gonal F and Lupron. Im on 150 of gonal and cant wait to see on Monday what's going on in there!

I dont feel much different yet, I have actually been eating so healthy and drinking so much water I feel thinner and LESS bloated than when I started on this! Hahah. Im sure that will change quickly

Sounds like things are moving fast with you!! How are you feeling??


----------



## ashknowsbest

No menopur? That's awesome! Menopur burns so you're so lucky :) once the first monitoring appointment comes, it seems like it's all moving 10x faster from there, IMO.

What did you cut out of your diet mainly? I'm just curious because I've cut out a lot of carbs, sugars, red meat, and caffeine and have been eating a lot of veggies (although I always do that), fish, rice, just trying to be more healthy overall but I don't know if that's really helping...

Things are moving along so quickly for me, I feel like it snuck up on me honestly. I can't believe in about 4-5 days I'll be going in for the ER. I'm feeling okay. It seems like right after I give myself the shots I start getting a headache which sucks but I normally just go to sleep right after because I don't want to be conscious for it! :haha: They can get really bad. I had some sharp pain in my ovary area on the right side today which I'm assuming is from all of the activity but things are good and I'm positive and excited :)


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> No menopur? That's awesome! Menopur burns so you're so lucky :) once the first monitoring appointment comes, it seems like it's all moving 10x faster from there, IMO.
> 
> What did you cut out of your diet mainly? I'm just curious because I've cut out a lot of carbs, sugars, red meat, and caffeine and have been eating a lot of veggies (although I always do that), fish, rice, just trying to be more healthy overall but I don't know if that's really helping...
> 
> Things are moving along so quickly for me, I feel like it snuck up on me honestly. I can't believe in about 4-5 days I'll be going in for the ER. I'm feeling okay. It seems like right after I give myself the shots I start getting a headache which sucks but I normally just go to sleep right after because I don't want to be conscious for it! :haha: They can get really bad. I had some sharp pain in my ovary area on the right side today which I'm assuming is from all of the activity but things are good and I'm positive and excited :)

Glad you're doing well. Pain sucks, but just think--it probably means things are growing! Yay!!

I also cut out or cut back on most of the things you said you did too and reallly amped up the proteins and calcium, as I've heard that helps. 

For breakfast every morning I have a smoothie with a 2 cups of lite yogurt, three spoonfuls of dry oatmeal, one spoon of flax seed, and a cup of whatever frozen berries I have in the house ( blueberry or strawberry )--throw it in a blender and its AMAZING. For lunch I have a massive spinach/lettuce salad with red pepper, 2 hard boiled egg whites, cheese, carrots, and celery. I also drink milk everyday, and haven't done that in about 10 years! Dinner changes nightly but is always fairly healthy.

Those two meals ( breakfast and lunch ) have really upped my veg/fruit content and my protein as well. No one told me to do that, in fact my RE is suuuper laid back about everything, but based on research and what I know about nutrition, I figured I may as well give it a shot. We'll see if it actually works but I have to say I FEEL fabulous!

Sounds like you are almost to your ER! So excited for you!! Keep us all posted, can't wait to hear.


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash- Also, no, no menopur. I dont even know what that is? Im on Lupron and gonal F. What does Menopur do?


----------



## ashknowsbest

it's just another stiming drug. I don't know why some doctors double dose people with menopur and gonal but my doctor does. :shrug: I think if you're responding well then you're good to go :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Your smoothie sounds so good! I should get a blender. I've been bugging my honey to get a blender but he doesn't think it's necessary. We live in manhattan and there's a smoothie place literally right downstairs (you can add whatever you want and it's all organic and what not) but I would just like to be able to do it myself. I think the prices range from like 4.50-7$ and that's just crazy if I was going to drink one every morning!


----------



## Sunshine24

Highly rec a blender!! Smoothies are really delicious, and if you make them with frozen berries they are super cheap. I also know as soon as I'm pregnant I am going to find any excuse to have a milkshake ( my most favorite guilty pleaseure that I do not let myself have very often! ) so the blender will work then too :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: Oh yeah take advantage of having pregnancy cravings, I know I will! :)


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> Your smoothie sounds so good! I should get a blender. I've been bugging my honey to get a blender but he doesn't think it's necessary. We live in manhattan and there's a smoothie place literally right downstairs (you can add whatever you want and it's all organic and what not) but I would just like to be able to do it myself. I think the prices range from like 4.50-7$ and that's just crazy if I was going to drink one every morning!

Ash, we have a vitamix. They are pretty expensive, but worth the investment. You can make hot or cold things in it. And the smoothies are so smooth. Check it out online. I highly recommend it. I've even made hot soup in one!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I've heard about the vitamix :) I think I actually saw a demonstration of that at costco or sam's club once. I'll definitely look into it, thanks!


----------



## Mamali

africaqueen your hubby is from Nigeria? You are 'our wife' then :flower: :haha:. Wow I'll definitely talk to mr dr about those PIO shots having effect on girls :wacko:.

Mells54 hope you get sticky ones from your ET dear :hugs:


----------



## ArmyMomma

Woohoo Right on track. CD3 is tomorrow and I will start my clomid. Oh it's getting closer and we are getting so excited. DH wants to go out and buy baby stuff and so I have had to repo the credit cards from him until further notice. lol I hope you all are doing well and can't wait to see some more positives!


----------



## Mells54

ArmyMomma said:


> Woohoo Right on track. CD3 is tomorrow and I will start my clomid. Oh it's getting closer and we are getting so excited. DH wants to go out and buy baby stuff and so I have had to repo the credit cards from him until further notice. lol I hope you all are doing well and can't wait to see some more positives!

That's so funny about your DH. Today we were at SAMs Club and my DH thought we should buy diapers so we can "start stocking up!"


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Yes my hubby is from Lagos :) i have yet to go there but hope to in the next few yrs x

Hi to all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. I am shattered today as didnt sleep last night at all an then walked 5 miles around the zoo today so very sleepy and still plan on trying to stay awake for the oscars! lol xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Guys, does anyone know the outcome of Peachy's test? OTD was on the 21st. Just checked 1st page now an thought maybe id missed her post?? xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

Good evening ladies-

Today was day 4 of gonal and tomorrow morning I get to see the first ultrasound of my follicles since I've been stimming ( fingers crossed crossed crossed )

I 'feel' like things are happening down there, so I hope to see some healthy, growing follies at my docs tomorrow and get good news to keep moving forward!

Hard to believe ( if all goes well ) that I will be triggering in less than a week. Time flies ( except in the two week wait. ) Hope all of you are well, will update my blog tonight or tomorrow too......

Sunday night love to all of you!


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope you have lots of nice follies xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - good luck with your u/s tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how everything is going :)


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> sunshine - good luck with your u/s tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear how everything is going :)

Good luck to you too this week! Big week for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Big week for us! :happydance:! When is your estimated ER?


----------



## Sunshine24

ER for me is next Monday right now, but that could change a little depending on what they see this week I suppose.

Do you have a final date yet?

Yay! Big Week! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh well it's still close for you! 

I don't have an exact date yet but if the follicles keep growing at the rate they're going (about 2mm a day) then I should trigger Tuesday night and go in Thursday for retrieval. I asked the doctor this morning what he thought and he thinks that's about right so ... FX'd it stays the same because I already took off work for that day and everything!


----------



## pcct

Hey guys as most of u already know we have our egg transfer tomorrow, we have to be there for 8.15 Eekkk am so exicted - i will up date u all tomorrow on how it goes ect


----------



## Mamali

pcct wish u all the best, how many are you transfering?


----------



## pcct

Just the one so far - embryologist will chat with us more tomorrow :)


----------



## Mamali

well hope its a sticky bean, :dust: to you.


----------



## pcct

Thank you sooo much :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pcct - good luck for tomorrow! !


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck! Cant wait to hear!


----------



## pcct

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Sunshine24

Good Morning!

Back from my 1st doc appt after being on 150 ml of gonal F. They saw 5 healthy follicles, all measuring about 12mm. My doc said I'm in great shape and moving forward right on track.

She said normally they retrieve about 5-10 so I look like I'm going to fit right into that bracket. I was a little worried because I wanted a few more than 5....but she said it's totally normal and that some smaller ones may even pop out between now and Weds ( my next appt ). ER still scheduled for next Monday--so one week!

After they get my bloodwork back they are going to call me if I need to up my dose or anything, but other than that it's just more waiting and injecting until my appt on Weds.

There's my update!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Tons of luck to everyone who has got EC and ET over the next few days and babydust to those who are injecting or waiting to start!

I might be a bit quiet on the boards for a bit as I'm going to try to have a break from thinking about ttc after getting our BFN and just let my body recover and feel 'normal' again...whatever that is!

Thanks for all your support ladies! It's been a HUGE reassurance to have support from people who understand and are going through the same emotions and symptoms. We didn't tell anyone except our bosses that we were doing IVF and you ladies really helped make me feel sane and gave me the "girlie" outlet that even a loving DH just can't grasp.

We've got our "next steps" meeting in March and I'm trying to feel positive that although my beta counted as a negative (8) at least one of the embies gave it a tinsey bit of a go at sticking! Having AF this month is really difficult as it is just a reminder of the loss :-(

We're considering trying IVF again in June/July, depending on what the docs say and how much we can save between now and then, as we have to start from scratch as we weren't lucky enough to have any frosties :-(

I'll be checking in to see how you are all getting on and have my fingers crossed for you all and can't wait to see your flashing BFP's!!!!

AQ - I haven't seen any postings from Peachy in a while and I think her otd was the day before mine.

x x x


----------



## Sunshine24

Will be thinking about you and praying for you!! xoxo


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - awesome update! Cant wait for wednesday. 

Afm - im triggering tonight. ER on wednesday :) theyll tell me the exact time when they call later today :) I cant wait because now im starting to feel really uncomfortable and im not sleeping.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bump - so sorry but like you said just try getting back to feeling normal and then you can try again in june/july :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine - awesome update! Cant wait for wednesday.
> 
> Afm - im triggering tonight. ER on wednesday :) theyll tell me the exact time when they call later today :) I cant wait because now im starting to feel really uncomfortable and im not sleeping.

Thank you!! I'm excited. How many follies do you have in there, do you know?


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct: all the best for ER!! Woohoo!!! :happydance:

Sunshine: great news on the follies.. Grow follies grow! :thumbup:

Ash: all the best for ER :flower:

Bump: we are here for u so feel free to let it all out :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well the doctor measured 9 that were 18-19mm and then there were about 5 that were a little smaller. Last time we got 25 but he was only able to measure 14 so im thinking that it might be the same as last time.


----------



## pcct

Thanks flower am going for egg transfer had my collection on Thursday :) 
Ash good luck for trigger woo hoo wed be here before I know it :)


----------



## Mbrink

Good luck to all of you ladies who are moving towards ER and ET in the next week or so! Is anyone doing the flare protocol with lupron? My RE has me doing this for our IVF cycle (hopefully next month) and I haven't talked to too many people on this protocol. I will be doing it without BCP's.


----------



## PizzaWagon

Today is my last day for the bcp. I'm still on the 10units of Lupron and have a blood draw and scan on Friday. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

how many days were you on your bcps? My dr will have me take 21 days which I have been reading is on the long side.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies! I have been keeping up with all of you since my m/c just have been silent. I am finding it difficult. Seems unreal to finally get your dream and then have it ripped away from you. However, I had my pity party and had my follow up with my doctor. We have a plan and will do FET in April. I have to have a DNC done next week though. :cry: 

He wants to really watch the FET and has talked about adding Heprin shots to the protocal. Now I don't really know what to expect with an FET but I am hoping it is a little more relaxed than fresh. 

Good luck to you all. PCCT you are almost PUPO! I wish you the best. 
AQ - been thinking about you. Hi to everyone sorry I can not list you all but my thoughts and prayers are with you!

We are all strong ladies. With pain brings strength. I am ready for April but happy to have March off to be myself :coffee::wine: and hang with my hubby.


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, yeah for transfer!

Pizza, sounds like things are moving along for you.

Bump and Wanna, all the best for your future TTC. My heart goes out to both of you...hugs!

AQ, how was daughter/Dad day?

Sunshine, grow follies grow...

Mbrink, I don't know too many people that have done the flare protocol. How is it different than the regular Lupron protocol? Just no BCPs?

Ash, yeah! Can't wait to see how many eggs you get this time around.

AFM, ET on Wednesday. I'm excited! Not sure how many we will put back, it will depend on quality and quantity at this point.


----------



## pcct

Thanks mellls tomoz start of 2ww eekk! Then ur et the day after :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- good luck for tomorrow! soon be pupo x

Ash- Good luck for EC x

Sunshine- Good that scan went well x

Bump- We are here when you need us. It is hard getting over a fail but you will pick yourself up, dust yourself down an start all over again x

Mbrink- I am not familiar with the 'flare protocol' but think it maybe it could be the same as my last cycle. Does it involve going straight to stimms and then introducing a drug to prevent ovulation around cd5-6? if so that's what i did last cycle x

Pizza- You will soon be going strong. Good luck for fri x

Momma- Glad you have a new plan to focus on and that your going to enjoy some free time with dh in March to recharge. Thanks for thinking of me. I am struggling but putting all my energies into something productive -Our next cycle x

Mells- Good luck for ET on Wed! my day out to the zoo with my dad was lovely thank you. Felt good to take my mind off things for a few hours and reminded me of good memories of when i was little and used to go there with my mum and dad x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## PizzaWagon

ttcbaby117 said:


> how many days were you on your bcps? My dr will have me take 21 days which I have been reading is on the long side.

I was on them for 31 days. I started them on Jan. 26th. There are two other girls, that I know of, that started the bcps before me. Every one in the group stops today.

Thanks everyone! The 15th is my estamated ER date! I'm super excited!


----------



## Karis23

Ladies.. Am I the only 1 testing at the end of this week? Nobody else in the TWW? 

I'm so constipated with the PIO, and I start progesterone pesseries tomorrow.. Yikes!! I've never had to put a pesserie up before.. Any idea what I can do or have to help me get some relief?

Hi to everyone..


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies, was just thinking back to a few yrs ago when i was on a different forum and we started doing a 'secret sister' chain to keep our spirits up and wondered if anyone wanted to get involved in one? basically what happens, everyone who wants to join pm's me their home address etc and once we have equal number of people in randomly pair people up and then let you know your recipient's details and you send them something through the post to cheer them up. Its lovely to get a surprise and get something nice in the post and you need to include 3 clues with the gift so your recipient can guess who sent it ;-) it is a lovely little game to cheer the spirit and you dont need to send anything expensive, it can be anything that will raise a smile. We used to send a baby item, cards, sweets, keepsakes, anything at all to help cheer us up on this journey. Anyway if anyone wants to do this, please PM me. I am in!!!  xxx


----------



## pcct

Count me in too :) all tho am rubbish at picking little gifts so that people would guess it was from me lol


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Great  you would buy a little gift and then on a note or card, give the 3 clues in writing so it would not have to reflect it was you with the actual gift ;-) If you inbox me your details il start a list and then start pairing people up randomly when i get enough numbers ;) xxx


----------



## pcct

Ahh I got ya that sounds fabby I love getting post and such a great way for the ladies in here to keep there minds busy and a wee thing to look forward to :) I'll pm u now


----------



## wannabemomma

I'm in! I will PM you my info when I get home! Great idea! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

anyone know anything about the pineapple core? When I should be eating it, etc.?


----------



## pcct

Hey ash I have heard people do it day of transfer and eat a small peice of the core for 5 days


----------



## ashknowsbest

5 days after the transfer?


----------



## pcct

Start on day of transfer and continue for 5 days counting transfer day as day 1 and remember not to eat too much of it as it can coz contractions , I personally have made my mind up and I won't be doing the pineapple thing


----------



## africaqueen

I did the pineapple thing both cycles so won't be doing it again this time xxx


----------



## Mells54

I agree with PCCT and AQ. I don't see enough convincing evidence and honestly, I don't really like pineapple ;)


----------



## BabyD225

africaqueen said:


> Ladies, was just thinking back to a few yrs ago when i was on a different forum and we started doing a 'secret sister' chain to keep our spirits up and wondered if anyone wanted to get involved in one? basically what happens, everyone who wants to join pm's me their home address etc and once we have equal number of people in randomly pair people up and then let you know your recipient's details and you send them something through the post to cheer them up. Its lovely to get a surprise and get something nice in the post and you need to include 3 clues with the gift so your recipient can guess who sent it ;-) it is a lovely little game to cheer the spirit and you dont need to send anything expensive, it can be anything that will raise a smile. We used to send a baby item, cards, sweets, keepsakes, anything at all to help cheer us up on this journey. Anyway if anyone wants to do this, please PM me. I am in!!!  xxx

How sweet AQ! I could use a mood boost now. I'll PM you to set it up! I've been crying most of the day... my beta's aren't rising as much as the RE had hoped. She said not to lose hope but how can I not? 

my first beta on 12dp3dt was 147.... today at 18dp3dt (and our anniversary) was 824... she was hoping for over 1000. Have to wait till Thursday to get more bloods and sono to see if it changes enough... any advice?


----------



## pcct

My thoughts exactly mells! 
Aww bd I hope ur numbers continue to go up :hugs: thinking of u


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks for the advice girls! After looking up some information on Dr. Google I've decided not to do it either. I do like pineapple however, so I may have a little bit but I'm not going to eat it for IVF purposes or anything.


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> Thanks for the advice girls! After looking up some information on Dr. Google I've decided not to do it either. I do like pineapple however, so I may have a little bit but I'm not going to eat it for IVF purposes or anything.

I did it.. ate the core and I got bFP.!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

pizza - oh well thank you for letting me know. That makes me feel better about being on them so long! I cant wait to hear how many they get...Good luck in your ER!

Babe - I do hope you get some good numbers on Thursday. I must say I have seen quite a few women on this board who had low betas but have or are having their lil ones. Praying everything is ok!


----------



## LinemansWife

I ate the pineapple as well and got a bfp. I forgot about it sometimes so I wasn't very strict about it. I also didn't know there was a limit and I'm not sure how much I ate. I really like pineapple so I just had it as a snack at bedtime.


----------



## ashknowsbest

anyone experience pain/pressure during their ivf cycle but more towards the ER and after? I'm having this pressure/pain when I pee and it's very irritating. I'm think it's because my ovaries are huge and are pushing against my bladder but I'm not sure so would see if anyone has had this?


----------



## cali_kt

*Wanna*- Been thinking about you. :hugs: I am so sorry you have to have a DNC. Breaks my heart thinking of you going through it. 
I think the FET will be good. So far for me, it is so much easier and less stressful so that is great.

*Bump-* I'm so sorry. :hugs: I can definitely understand needing some time away. And we are here waiting for you. If you're up to it, we would love to hear how the March appt goes. 

*Mamali*- :wave: Welcome to the group! Lots of luck on your upcoming cycle!

*Mells- *Glad your ER went well!! So exciting that you are having a 5 day transfer on weds!! Best of luck and KUP!

*Babyhope-* :dance: Woohoo! How exciting to see your twins and their heartbeats! Hoping and praying I have that moment soon!

*Pcct-* Sorry you are feeling crummy. Like ttcbaby said- lots of gatorade or something similiar. Glad you found some gatorade and that you like it. I actually love it and drink it regularly. As for bloating- I had it badly from OHSS. It is so uncomfortable. I ate a couple saltine crackers a day. I would say don't go that extreme (I didn't have a choice) but I would decrease my food intake. Just keep your doctor updated. Sounds like you may have a mild version of it and hoping it doesn't get worse for you! Lots of luck tomorrow!!! :dance:

*Ash-* Sounds like everything is going great!! I hate going to the doc everyday. Had to that when I had OHSS. How far is your clinic? Yay for trigger!!!!! Can't believe its already here!!! :thumbup: And yes I had loads of pressure. Doc said it is from the swollen ovaries.

*
AQ-* :hugs: I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down. Sounds like you have a great dad. Would love to see some baby elephants! Hope it helped you cheer up a bit.
*
Raf- *I can empathize with you about hot flashes! They are just horrible!

*Sunshine-* Sounds like all is going well!! When I had my final scan they said I had 32 follies but actually found 41. So those little buggers can hide back there. Maybe you will end closer to 10 then?!
*
Mbrink-* No help here. I did the long protocol. How are you doing otherwise?
*
Pizza-* GL at your friday scan! 
*
Kari-* What day are you planning on testing?!! :)

*Everyone else-* Hope all is well!!
*
AFM*- I had my lining check and I'm good to go. I can't help but get excited. I'm trying not to be too excited though. Our due date would be Thanksgiving! How great would that be?!


----------



## cali_kt

africaqueen said:


> Ladies, was just thinking back to a few yrs ago when i was on a different forum and we started doing a 'secret sister' chain to keep our spirits up and wondered if anyone wanted to get involved in one? basically what happens, everyone who wants to join pm's me their home address etc and once we have equal number of people in randomly pair people up and then let you know your recipient's details and you send them something through the post to cheer them up. Its lovely to get a surprise and get something nice in the post and you need to include 3 clues with the gift so your recipient can guess who sent it ;-) it is a lovely little game to cheer the spirit and you dont need to send anything expensive, it can be anything that will raise a smile. We used to send a baby item, cards, sweets, keepsakes, anything at all to help cheer us up on this journey. Anyway if anyone wants to do this, please PM me. I am in!!!  xxx

Sounds fun! I am in!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I had this after ovulating during my last IUI...my dr did explain that it was my ovaries causing pressure. So it is possible!

Cali - get excited hun! I am excited for you!


----------



## LinemansWife

ashknowsbest said:


> anyone experience pain/pressure during their ivf cycle but more towards the ER and after? I'm having this pressure/pain when I pee and it's very irritating. I'm think it's because my ovaries are huge and are pushing against my bladder but I'm not sure so would see if anyone has had this?

Yes, I had this also. My ER was January 16th and I still have it occasionally. During my scan last week they said my ovaries were still really large and that is what was causing it. I've read to not let your bladder get very full and that helps. Hope it gets better!


----------



## cali_kt

I agree Line. I just kept peeing all the time. It helped and gave me a slight feeling of relief!


----------



## ashknowsbest

cali - thanks and my doctor's office is about a 10 min walk. Makes it easier but it's still a pain getting up at 6:30 every morning when I'm so tired from all of these meds! Oh and FYI, if I'm reading your signature correctly, you're having your ET on March 5th? I think I should be having mine March 3rd or 4th so we're so close in cycles! :happydance: We can support each other through our 2ww's! 

linemanswife - thanks for the advice! It's a catch 21 with this sore bladder thing because I'm supposed to be drinking a lot of liquid and I'm already peeing every 30 mintes! 

I guess I'll just have to start peeing every 15 minutes! :haha: I'll do anything to get rid of this pain.


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> anyone experience pain/pressure during their ivf cycle but more towards the ER and after? I'm having this pressure/pain when I pee and it's very irritating. I'm think it's because my ovaries are huge and are pushing against my bladder but I'm not sure so would see if anyone has had this?

Ash- I did.. felt horrible and no one told me about it! That's exactly what I felt.. it goes away.. trust me! Now I just pee every few hours from the progesterone! 
Oh and forget about tryin to poop... too much pain and pressure.. let the pee dribble out.. easier.. Sorry i know TMI.. but its true!


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - thanks! I actually pooped (sorry TMI) a few hours ago. I was nervous but it was fine and didn't hurt, it's mostly peeing! But I got some good advice from all of the ladies on here so I think I'll be okay!


----------



## LinemansWife

ashknowsbest said:


> babyd - thanks! I actually pooped (sorry TMI) a few hours ago. I was nervous but it was fine and didn't hurt, it's mostly peeing! But I got some good advice from all of the ladies on here so I think I'll be okay!

I know this is TMI but...I think this gets you ready for pregnancy. I have never been constipated in my life, but it has been terrible since being pregnant. I don't know if its the pregnancy hormones or the progesterone suppositories. 

My RE told me to be sure to have a bowel movement before transfer so I had to take a laxative before. Hope everything gets straightened out before it starts again with pregnancy!


----------



## ashknowsbest

OMG OMG OMG....I fell asleep and my OH didn't wake me up at 10 to do my shot!!!! I gave it to myself as soon as I woke what do I do?!


----------



## pcct

I love pineapple too but jut avoided it! I can get carried away eating it lol - I guess if U believe its guna help then do it but I have done so much research about it as found there is no prove! So am not going to try something I don't believe will help our womb area is sticky enough :)
Thanks Cali what am hating the most is feeling sick all the time but if I eat something snack wise am ok but then come meal time I can't eat it all and feel am over eating to reduce the sick feeling! And really not helping the bloat at all!
Yeah ash I had the same feeling as well and for ever peeing now :dohh: 
I wouldn't worry too much about missing ur shot time as long as u took it as soon as u remembered and get back on track today :) if ur still concerned give your clinc a call :)


----------



## cali_kt

Pcct- sorry to hear you're sick. I can definitely understand. It was almost 2 weeks until I ate a full meal. Crazy! Really hope you will start feeling well soon!

Ash- Yay! We will be so close!! Already dreading that 2 WW!


----------



## pcct

Thanks even the thought of a hot meal makes me feel sick :dohh: am ok if I eat snacks or fruit and sometimes I feel am eating when am not hungry :( I guess ill have to out up with the sickness feeling or am guna pile on the weight


----------



## Karis23

Cali_kt- my RE said I could come in for better from thursday. That would 10dp5dt. Has anyone gotten a BFP on this day? Originally they told me saturday, but now she says thursday would be good aswell.


----------



## RAFwife

Mells good luck for et tomorrow! Will be thinking of you.

Pcct excited for you!! I hope it's a really quick and successful 2ww.

Wannabemomma here's to a chilled out and relaxing March, and getting ready for fet in April.

Babyd got everything crossed your beta continues to rise!

Cali a thanksgiving baby would be so perfect! Hope everything goes your way.

Ash sorry to hear about your pain, keep up the water! I'm sorry I don't have any advice about your trigger shot, was it a long time after 10pm? Maybe phone the clinic to check?

Africaqueen glad you had a great day out. I love the secret sister idea, count me in! :flower:

Hi to everyone else!!

Afm not a lot has changed, hubby's been away so doing the injections myself, pleased to say I think I'm getting the knack now!! He's back Thursday night in time for appointment on fri though :)


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies thank u all so much for ur well wishes again.... Am one happy girl and wanted to let u all know am officially PUPO with one beautiful 4aa grade blast!!! I will up load a pic later as am Off to catch some sleep. 

We had 4 embies left 2 at top grade 4aa and 2 3bb and we have 3 frosties the other 2 one had fragmented and braking up the other one wasn't grown very fast but we r both very happy with what we have got the nurses where amazing said I had done brilliant since sims and all my eggs and the grade of my embies . When we where walking into the room my nurse said she has just been to seen our embryo and it looks beauiltful , Paul said did it look like him , she laughed and said nope it looks just like its mummy that warmed my heart! 
The experience of the whole transfer I would say was a little bit emotional, and now the 2ww begins ........

Ps. I have just copied and paste from my journal hope u all don't mind :)


----------



## Karis23

Pcct- Congratz on being PUPO!! Welcome to the dreaded TWW! Its really torture. Are u on any progesterone support? PIO or pesseries?


----------



## Mamali

pcct Yayyyy so happy the transfer went well :hugs:. good luck in the 2WW and hope it sticks :dust:


----------



## pcct

Thank girls yeah am on crinone gel I started that the night off ec finding it ok :) 
Yeah the dreaded 2ww eekk for some reason I think it guna go in quick or I might just be kidding my self lol


----------



## Rosie06

really think im out this cycle tested this AM and BFN im 8dp3dt:cry: i know its a little early but i got a pos when i had DD at 9dp2dt which is the same as today feel emotionally drained today :cry:

congrats on been PUPO pcct hope your tww goes fast for you!


----------



## pcct

Aww Rosie :hugs: ur not out until otd! And all tho u got ur bfp with dd this time but this cycle could be totally diff ... Thinking of u and got everything crossed u see 2 line very soon :hugs: 

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Congrats on being pupo! when is OTD? x

Rosie- Its too early! ;-) just cos you got a BFP earlier with your LO does'nt mean the same would apply here cos every pregnancy is different so keep positive until proven otherwise x

Cali- Glad all is going well and glad your excited! x

Hi to all the gang. Could the ladies who expressed a interest in secret sister please PM me their names and addresses and il compile a list :) thanks xxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks aq :) my otd is the 12th ( but we will be testing the 10th ) due to oh going back to work so would like to test while we r both together :) but the 12th is the officially date


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct - congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:

Rosie - sorry you got a bfn today but you're not out yet!


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, congrats on being PUPO! :happydance:

Rosie, every pregnancy is different so done lose hope yet. :hugs:

Ash, I have to call my RE nurse the morning after trigger and verify the time. They told me that all kinds of things can postpone someone's trigger (one time someone dropped the mixed solution and it broke all over) so they will adjust retrieval time if needed. How late did you give it? 

One more day and I'll be PUPO...I'm getting so excited to see how my embies are doing. :cloud9:


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - your ET is coming up so quickly! I can't wait to see how your embies are doing either :happydance:

I was supposed to do it at 10pm but I ended up doing it at 11:50 pm ... the whole story is in my journal if you're interested. I'm so angry with my OH today, I haven't even looked at him this morning. I did go to the doctor to get my last scan before ER and he said that they'll just adjust the time ... he also said that he may just leave it because normally they like to do the retrieval between 34 and 36 hours and since I did the shot at 11:50 ... if we do the retrieval at 10 that'll be 34 hours ... so .... 

I just feel really disappointed that I fell asleep and I feel like now I'm a burden to the doctor's because they have to figure out what to do ...


----------



## pcct

Aw ash am so sorry I didn't know it was ur trigger shot u were late with :dohh: glad u got it sorted :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks! If it were the regular stimming shots I wouldn't care but I've been having so much anxiety over the fact that I was late :cry: I need to just stay relaxed ... not easy though!


----------



## BabyD225

Ash- glad it wasn't too late! Doctors run late anyway.. happy it worked out!


PCCT- congrats on being in the 2ww.. relax and enjoy!

hugs to all!!

AQ- if you see this message before my PM... i can't find you on FB.. and count me in for the secret letter!


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct: congrats congrats!!

Rosie: hey don't lose hope.. Still isn't over :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

PCCT - congrats on PUPO i'm only 2dp3dt but so far i've found it so easy i'll prob be cracking in about a week but i haven't felt so relaxed since we started TTC it's like a weight has been lifted off i'm sure you feel the same. Lovely story about the ET it always helps when they are so lovely doesn't it. i hope your resting up xx


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck to pcct and wifeyw on PUPO!

Ash--best wishes for ER! Let us know! I'm right behind you ( 5 days now... )

Rosie--you're not out yet!

AFM- plugging along w injections. Have a wedding on Saturday night, have to give myself the trigger shot in the bathroom during it! Ekk! Wondering if I should feel guilty about a glass of wine or two at the wedding? ER is Monday? Doc sid to live my life normally until ET, but I worry? But I also dont want people talking about me not drinking thinking--is she pregnant? AND, a glass of wine sounds like such a nice stress relief right now! Advice? thoughts?


----------



## babyhopes1981

Congrats pcct.. Welcome to the 2ww 

Hey guys .. Everyone in the 2ww .. It's only getting difficult each day wondering what is happening within.. I had cramps on and off until yesterday .. Not sure if with progestrone :) but not much today being 6dp3dt .. No other symptoms .. 

After 2 Ivf cycles (1 fresh and 1 fet) I thought I would be taking this cycle more easily ..but guess it only gets difficult each time.. I don't know how to wait until the final test day.. I am planning to start POAS soon :) 

Do send in tips on how to remain Sane in the nest few days! :laugh2:

Wishing the best to everyone on their cycle and in 2ww ..

Love


----------



## BabyD225

Sunshine24 said:


> Good luck to pcct and wifeyw on PUPO!
> 
> Ash--best wishes for ER! Let us know! I'm right behind you ( 5 days now... )
> 
> Rosie--you're not out yet!
> 
> AFM- plugging along w injections. Have a wedding on Saturday night, have to give myself the trigger shot in the bathroom during it! Ekk! Wondering if I should feel guilty about a glass of wine or two at the wedding? ER is Monday? Doc sid to live my life normally until ET, but I worry? But I also dont want people talking about me not drinking thinking--is she pregnant? AND, a glass of wine sounds like such a nice stress relief right now! Advice? thoughts?

I drank the night of my trigger! I wanted some wine! Go for it... just don't indulge too much!


----------



## Sunshine24

babyhopes--never been in an IVF 2ww but been in 4 IUI 2wws and it sure wsa torture!

What I did to try and keep busy ( and what I plan to do during my 2ww for IVF coming up soon ): 

- Bake! Treats for work, my husbands work, our families. I found a bunch of fun recipes I can try out that take some time and will keep me occupied. Plus it makes all the people around you happy, so why not.

- Cook gourmet dinners! I cook every night, but I am going to take the 2ww as a chance to really try some crazy, new recipes I have never done before. I figure shopping for ingerdients and preparing it all will keep me busy and occupied!

- Read!- got some great books recs from friends and plan to plow through a bunch of them.

_ TV-- DH and I have a list of shows to catch up on during the 2ww!

- Short, slow walks with my dog-- a little bit of exercise is fine ( and good! ) I will be taking my puppy to the park a lot

- Organize! Will be going through my closet to pick out clothes to donate or sell to a thrift store. Also will be re-doing my kitchen pantry, and re organizing my office. Small tasks to get my house in order AND keep me busy.

None of these things will make the wait go any faster but maybe they can help us take our minds off of it for a bit!


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> mells - your ET is coming up so quickly! I can't wait to see how your embies are doing either :happydance:
> 
> I was supposed to do it at 10pm but I ended up doing it at 11:50 pm ... the whole story is in my journal if you're interested. I'm so angry with my OH today, I haven't even looked at him this morning. I did go to the doctor to get my last scan before ER and he said that they'll just adjust the time ... he also said that he may just leave it because normally they like to do the retrieval between 34 and 36 hours and since I did the shot at 11:50 ... if we do the retrieval at 10 that'll be 34 hours ... so ....
> 
> I just feel really disappointed that I fell asleep and I feel like now I'm a burden to the doctor's because they have to figure out what to do ...

See Ash, no biggie. I wouldn't worry too much about it. No point in stressing what we can't change at this point. And in the future if you need to be awake at a certain time, use an alarm clock :wacko:


----------



## Sunshine24

Just out of curiosity.....if you are/were on gonal for stimming what was your dosage? I'm currently at 150. Thanks!


----------



## wifeyw

hi sunshine i was on 150 then reduced for most of my stimming then reduced to 112.5 for 2 days then last day 75 its low dose because they were afraid of me OHSS because of PCOS


----------



## BabyD225

Sunshine24 said:


> Just out of curiosity.....if you are/were on gonal for stimming what was your dosage? I'm currently at 150. Thanks!

 
i was on 150 gonal for 2 days.. then dropped to 75 for the remainder!


----------



## LPEAR

Hi lovely ladies!

BabyD - I was seriously over analysing my beta results, mine was 182 at 12dp3dt and then 650 at 17dp3dt. I found things online saying it should double every 72 hours, and some said 60% every 48 hours. I went and bought some clearblue conception indicator tests. I'd read that when it tells you 3+ it means your HCG is over 2000. I tested at 5 weeks and it came up 2-3, then I tested at 5 weeks 4 days and it was still 2-3. I was beside myself. I then went for a private scan at 5 weeks 6 days and all was fine. I had a scan today too, see my AFM below. It's easier said than done but don't analyse your results, even my sonographer said some double, some don't. 

Ash - apparently a couple of brazil nuts contain the same amount of whatever it that the core of a pineapple does that helps with implantation. I ate them and got my BFP. I also had load of pressure when weeing after EC. I thought I had a UTI but didn't. It got better after a few days. I also did a similar thing with my trigger. I had set an alarm but my phone was on silent so didn't go off! I did it about 45 minutes late and the clinic couldn't move my appointment as other ladies were scheduled in. EC Is 34-36 hours after trigger like you say, so all ok. Doing it early is worse! It worked out fine in the end as the snow was really bad and the doctors were late so the lady who had done her trigger at 9pm when in at 9am and I went in at 9.30am as I'd taken my trigger at around 9.30pm instead of 8.30pm. 

Cali - wishing you all the best for the FET. X 

Pcct - congrats on being PUPO with a top grade embie! Hope the 2ww isn't too bad, keep busy and make lots of plans! Btw, I was on crinone, last one was yesterday. Don't be freaked out if you see dark brown in the gel, it's normal. You also get a peachy colour too. 

Rosie - don't lose hope yet, there is still time. It could be a later implanter than with your other pregnancy. 

Mells - good luck tomorrow. 

Sunshine - seriously, have a few glasses of wine. I personally think it does more harm than good when you don't carry on as normal. I had a few drinks through stims and had a beer the night before ET! Loving your plans to keep busy during tww. 

Good luck to all the others in the tww and to those who are stimming. 

Hi to AQ, Lineman and all the gang. 

AFM - had my 7 week 4 day scan today, it was amazing! Out little guy is 12mm long and we saw the heart beating away, DH videoed it and we have a couple of pictures. When I think of that beating heart I just melt and can't stop smiling! I'm in love! Anyway, interesting fact, apparently if they see the HB at 7 weeks you have a 94% chance of giving birth. I finally feel excited! I also just found a scanning place a few miles away from my house which does early scans for £38! And then the gender scan for £48 from 16 weeks. I think we will go for another private scan at 9-10 weeks, then the normal 12 week scan.


----------



## pcct

Hey thanks lpear :) finding it ok so far :) I guess the more the days pass I will feel very anxious! 
Sounds like u had an amazing scan :cloud9:


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR- congrats!! Sounds like everything is going perfectly. Thank you for sharing that statistic. I had my scan at 6 weeks 5 days and saw the heartbeat. And I have still been stressing out. So thanks so much for sharing :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - the last days go by so fast! I can't believe I'm going in in the morning for my IVF ... it's just crazy that it's already here! And I think that's a great list of things to stay busy! I've been wanting to bake a cake ... a strawberry shortcake one to be specific :) I would say go for a glass or two of wine. I don't think it's going to lower your chances or anything! I was on 150 of gonal F, then 112.5, then 75, then 37.5 ... it just depends on how you're responding.

mells - i thought about why I didn't set an alarm and to be honest, I thought that since my OH was awake ... right next to me that he would wake me up but I guess not ... ? Also, I didn't plan on falling asleep ... I was just on the couch and it happened. Sucks! 

LPEAR - at least I'm no the only one! Thanks so much for sharing that you had a similar experience! Obviously it's important to me to do everything on schedule but I just couldn't stay away ... so sad. Oh well! It is what it is and I'm sure everything will be fine. Congrats on your little one! Thanks for sharing the stat!


----------



## pcct

Good luck tomoz mells can't wait for u to join me in the 2ww :wohoo:


----------



## LPEAR

ashknowsbest said:


> LPEAR - at least I'm no the only one! Thanks so much for sharing that you had a similar experience! Obviously it's important to me to do everything on schedule but I just couldn't stay away ... so sad. Oh well! It is what it is and I'm sure everything will be fine. Congrats on your little one! Thanks for sharing the stat!

I was distraught when I missed it, we had done everything else perfectly and I felt so upset that I'd messed up, and was really beating myself up.


----------



## ashknowsbest

That's exactly how I feel!! I feel like it's going to mess everything up and this cycle is going to fail now :(


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash-- dont feel like that, you didnt mess anything up! I'm sure much crazier things have happened in the history of IVFs and have still resulted in a BFP. Dont beat yourself up, it's GOING to WORK! :)


----------



## babyhopes1981

Sunshine24 said:


> babyhopes--never been in an IVF 2ww but been in 4 IUI 2wws and it sure wsa torture!
> 
> What I did to try and keep busy ( and what I plan to do during my 2ww for IVF coming up soon ):
> 
> - Bake! Treats for work, my husbands work, our families. I found a bunch of fun recipes I can try out that take some time and will keep me occupied. Plus it makes all the people around you happy, so why not.
> 
> - Cook gourmet dinners! I cook every night, but I am going to take the 2ww as a chance to really try some crazy, new recipes I have never done before. I figure shopping for ingerdients and preparing it all will keep me busy and occupied!
> 
> - Read!- got some great books recs from friends and plan to plow through a bunch of them.
> 
> _ TV-- DH and I have a list of shows to catch up on during the 2ww!
> 
> - Short, slow walks with my dog-- a little bit of exercise is fine ( and good! ) I will be taking my puppy to the park a lot
> 
> - Organize! Will be going through my closet to pick out clothes to donate or sell to a thrift store. Also will be re-doing my kitchen pantry, and re organizing my office. Small tasks to get my house in order AND keep me busy.
> 
> None of these things will make the wait go any faster but maybe they can help us take our minds off of it for a bit!


Hey .. Thank you Sunshine ..

That's sounds like a nice list of things planned.. Let me try and adopt a few at at least.. Thank :)

And to control my anxiety I started POAS and it was a BFN today at 6dp3dt :( not sure yet what to make of this ..... Just hope things work out for me this time!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - thanks and I'm sure you're right, it's just hard not to get discouraged. They did get it all sorted out though which is nice. Now I can relax!


----------



## LPEAR

A girl on another thread told a story about a lady who didn't take her husband to egg collection! He'd done a semen analysis 2 years before and thought that was what they'd use!


----------



## Karis23

Hello everyone...

OTD is tomorrow, I don't think I'm going to sleep all night! I can already feel the butterflies, although for some reason I feel like this didn't work for us, I'm getting AF like cramping on n off and today is 9dp5dt so it can't be implantation. I'm also feeling a bit nausea's but I'm blaming that on the progesterone. I'm now taking 2 pesseries in the morning and 2 at night. Feels like I'm constantly pee-ing in my pants though!


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis23 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> OTD is tomorrow, I don't think I'm going to sleep all night! I can already feel the butterflies, although for some reason I feel like this didn't work for us, I'm getting AF like cramping on n off and today is 9dp5dt so it can't be implantation. I'm also feeling a bit nausea's but I'm blaming that on the progesterone. I'm now taking 2 pesseries in the morning and 2 at night. Feels like I'm constantly pee-ing in my pants though!

Good luck!! Will be thinking of you :)


----------



## Sunshine24

Good luck!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Good luck Karis!


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash---how you feeling after everything???? How many did you transfer?


----------



## Mbrink

Good luck Karis! I will be praying and thinking about you! 

Is anyone getting ready to start (or hopefully not start) AF next week? I should be gearing up for IVF-ICSI beginning next week and I'm terrified its going to be cancelled for the third time!


----------



## BabyD225

Karis- Anxiously awaiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mbrink

BabyD- I totally missed that you ended up with a BFP!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :) :)


----------



## BabyD225

Mbrink said:


> BabyD- I totally missed that you ended up with a BFP!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!! :) :)

Haha Thanks Megan!! I haven't seen you on here a lot! Excited for you to get started already... i feel like your blog has me so excited for you and dh!

We actually had some news that upset us this past monday- our doubling time for our betas was more than 48 hr--- 57 to be exact...so the RE was concerned and wanted to retest. So tomorrow we'll know for sure how we're doing... 5 weeks 2 days today and totally feel prego!


----------



## Karis23

Thanks everyone. We r going in bright and early, in time for when the lab opens! Please keep praying for us, hope we get our BFP tomorrow! DH is really getting anxious now to hear some news.... And me... I'm terrified of being disappointed, trying to think positive but expect the worst so that I don't get too depressed. This is soooo difficult


----------



## LPEAR

Good luck Karis, everything crossed for you.


----------



## wann

Am going through IVF dis month 
have done 12 dys of injections so far...hopefully EC on coming tuesday

praying nd hoping for the best for all of us :)

3 failed clomid cycles
2 failed IUI
1 failed IVF
now starting afresh wid IVF


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well I just got back from the ER. I was nervous about going under anestesia but everything turned out fine ... I woke up to find out that they got 25 eggs. I will find out how many fertilized tomorrow. I also got nausea medication put into the IV since last time I was sick so hurrah for that! I haven't felt sick yet so I'm hoping the medication is helping! 

I'm feeling pretty tired right now even though I got a lot of sleep last night. I'm going to lay down. Thanks for all of the well wishes. I'm not in too much pain but they also gave me pain medication before I left so ... I'll nap and if I wake up in pain I'll be taking some more when I wake up.

Hope you are all doing well. I will update later and do personals when I'm rested!


----------



## LinemansWife

wann said:


> Am going through IVF dis month
> have done 12 dys of injections so far...hopefully EC on coming tuesday
> 
> praying nd hoping for the best for all of us :)
> 
> 3 failed clomid cycles
> 2 failed IUI
> 1 failed IVF
> now starting afresh wid IVF

Welcome wann :) these ladies are so very supportive. Ivf is such a hard journey and its so nice to have someone to talk to that's going through the same thing!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Good luck Karis!!!!!!! Will be thinking of you....

We're here for you either way, but tons of positive vibes being sent your way :flower:

Really hope this is it for you!


----------



## Mamali

wann said:


> Am going through IVF dis month
> have done 12 dys of injections so far...hopefully EC on coming tuesday
> 
> praying nd hoping for the best for all of us :)
> 
> 3 failed clomid cycles
> 2 failed IUI
> 1 failed IVF
> now starting afresh wid IVF

Welcome wann, I pray that this will be it for you. :dust: to you.


----------



## Mamali

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got back from the ER. I was nervous about going under anestesia but everything turned out fine ... I woke up to find out that they got 25 eggs. I will find out how many fertilized tomorrow. I also got nausea medication put into the IV since last time I was sick so hurrah for that! I haven't felt sick yet so I'm hoping the medication is helping!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired right now even though I got a lot of sleep last night. I'm going to lay down. Thanks for all of the well wishes. I'm not in too much pain but they also gave me pain medication before I left so ... I'll nap and if I wake up in pain I'll be taking some more when I wake up.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I will update later and do personals when I'm rested!

Wow ash 25 eggs, that's good. Glad everything went well, hope you hear good news tomorrow.


----------



## Mbrink

ashknowsbest said:


> Well I just got back from the ER. I was nervous about going under anestesia but everything turned out fine ... I woke up to find out that they got 25 eggs. I will find out how many fertilized tomorrow. I also got nausea medication put into the IV since last time I was sick so hurrah for that! I haven't felt sick yet so I'm hoping the medication is helping!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty tired right now even though I got a lot of sleep last night. I'm going to lay down. Thanks for all of the well wishes. I'm not in too much pain but they also gave me pain medication before I left so ... I'll nap and if I wake up in pain I'll be taking some more when I wake up.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I will update later and do personals when I'm rested!

Babyd-I truly appreciate that! Please let me know what happens with your beta. You can message me or add me on facebook if you'd like! My name on there is Megan Brink and I'm over here in Illinois :)

Ash-I am so happy that all went well! 25 eggs is AMAZING! Most of the people I've talked to in the last several months haven't had that many. I am so excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## ineedaseed

Hi all

Sorry for not updating sooner, things have been manic and I have been exhausted. 

Our cycle was a success and we have a lovely bubs on board, scan today and heartbeat seen. Edd 21st October Xxx


----------



## Mbrink

ineedaseed said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry for not updating sooner, things have been manic and I have been exhausted.
> 
> Our cycle was a success and we have a lovely bubs on board, scan today and heartbeat seen. Edd 21st October Xxx

Wow congratulations to you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karis - praying for your bfp tomorrow hun!

Wann - welcome

Mbrink - I will start my down regging in about 2 weeks so I am right behind you! We can do this together hun!

Ineed - OMG that is so wonderful hun! 

Ash - wow 25...awesome number!


----------



## Flowermal

Ash: great news on the eggs! Wow! Get all the rest you deserve :)

Wann: welcome :flower:

AFM: just one more week to start on my Lucrin.. Nervous but excited.. Anyone else close by in timeline? Hubs and I will b off to Bali for a few days to celebrate our anniversary and my bday which both fall in March.. Figured it might b a little hard once I start injections so giving ourselves an earlier treat :winkwink:


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Ineed!! We need all the baby dust we can get :flower:


----------



## Mells54

ineedaseed said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry for not updating sooner, things have been manic and I have been exhausted.
> 
> Our cycle was a success and we have a lovely bubs on board, scan today and heartbeat seen. Edd 21st October Xxx

Ineed, that is such wonderful news. It gives me such hope since we too have been TTC for 8 years. :hugs: I just had transfer today and just reading your post filled me with such a sense of relief! Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## cali_kt

Kari- If they say its good enough, then it is! :) Can't wait to hear how it goes! Crossing my fingers for you! :dust: Try to get some rest tonight!

Pcct- Awww that is so sweet--the nurse saying it looks like you! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance:

Rosie- Keep your head up! It's probably too early. Not every pregnancy is the same! Still crossing fingers for you!!! :hugs:

Sunshine- GL with the trigger at the wedding!! :thumbup: And my doc said red wine was fine and I had a couple glasses here and there. :wine:

Babyhopes- I can only imagaine how frustrating that 2WW will be! Hang in there! What day will you POAS?

LPEAR- How amazing! So happy your little one is doing great! I have never heard that 94% statistic but I love it. Post some pics for us! :thumbup:

Mbrink- Thinking of you!! They say 3rd time is a charm!! Hope this is YOUR cycle!

Wann- :wave: Welcome!! Lots of luck on this upcoming cycle!


----------



## Mells54

Well, it's official...I'm PUPO with twins :baby::baby:

On a disappointing note, it doesn't look like we will have any frosties. All the more reason for me to be positive things will work this time. OTD 8 March!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ineedaseed - congrats on your pregnancy! 

flowermal - It's always exciting but nerve wracking to start! I'm so jealous that you're going to Bali! I've always wanted to go. Enjoy the time there though! 

Mells - so sorry that you don't have any frosties (I know how that is!) but I have high hopes that you will have success this time around!

Thanks for all of the well wishes girls, it means a lot to me!


----------



## babyhopes1981

cali_kt said:


> Kari- If they say its good enough, then it is! :) Can't wait to hear how it goes! Crossing my fingers for you! :dust: Try to get some rest tonight!
> 
> Pcct- Awww that is so sweet--the nurse saying it looks like you! Congrats on being PUPO!!! :dance:
> 
> Rosie- Keep your head up! It's probably too early. Not every pregnancy is the same! Still crossing fingers for you!!! :hugs:
> 
> Sunshine- GL with the trigger at the wedding!! :thumbup: And my doc said red wine was fine and I had a couple glasses here and there. :wine:
> 
> Babyhopes- I can only imagaine how frustrating that 2WW will be! Hang in there! What day will you POAS?
> 
> LPEAR- How amazing! So happy your little one is doing great! I have never heard that 94% statistic but I love it. Post some pics for us! :thumbup:
> 
> Mbrink- Thinking of you!! They say 3rd time is a charm!! Hope this is YOUR cycle!
> 
> Wann- :wave: Welcome!! Lots of luck on this upcoming cycle!


Hi cali-kt,

Thanks.. Am on 7dp3dt today and I did POAS yesterday and its been an BFN. My test date is 7th March. 

Wishing the very best for your cycle! 

Regards


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies!

Lots going on here today. Welcome wann, congrats ineed!

Loving the ladies PUPO! Woohoo!

Ash- Good job girlie--the worst is over, and 25 is amazing. How are you feeling now?? Did you get super bloated? Anything? I'm so curious/nervous what my symptoms will be during ER and if I will feel anything. Cant wait to hear your report!

AFM: Had my 2nd appt since starting stimming today--doc said I'm " right on track". Still only 5 follies at this point that are large enough, but doc stressed quality not quantity and said by transfer she thinks I will prob have closer to 7 or 8. It only takes one right??

I had a different ultrasound tech today, which I always seize the opportunity to get new answers to my same old questions, and I said--so what are my chances of success. And she was like--remind me how old you are? I said 31. Sperm? Perfect. And she was like---we say 40% to those in your situation but I think even higher for you, like 50% or higher.

SO that made me really happy!!

Work was soooo crazy and stressful today though and they are making cuts left and right and I may end up losing my job in a few months but I cant even focus or think about that right now, not the most important thing I have going on, by far!

xoxo to y'all!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine24 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Lots going on here today. Welcome wann, congrats ineed!
> 
> Loving the ladies PUPO! Woohoo!
> 
> Ash- Good job girlie--the worst is over, and 25 is amazing. How are you feeling now?? Did you get super bloated? Anything? I'm so curious/nervous what my symptoms will be during ER and if I will feel anything. Cant wait to hear your report!
> 
> AFM: Had my 2nd appt since starting stimming today--doc said I'm " right on track". Still only 5 follies at this point that are large enough, but doc stressed quality not quantity and said by transfer she thinks I will prob have closer to 7 or 8. It only takes one right??
> 
> I had a different ultrasound tech today, which I always seize the opportunity to get new answers to my same old questions, and I said--so what are my chances of success. And she was like--remind me how old you are? I said 31. Sperm? Perfect. And she was like---we say 40% to those in your situation but I think even higher for you, like 50% or higher.
> 
> SO that made me really happy!!
> 
> Work was soooo crazy and stressful today though and they are making cuts left and right and I may end up losing my job in a few months but I cant even focus or think about that right now, not the most important thing I have going on, by far!
> 
> xoxo to y'all!

Thanks sunshine! I'm feeling okay now. I am bloated but I wouldn't say that it's any worse than it was before the ER. They prescribed me dostinex to make sure that the OHSS stays away. I'll be on that for 8 days .. no too bad really. Like I said, I'm not really super bloated but I am finding that I have pressure right under my breast like near my solar plexus but I think that's due to everything just being bigger and I'm sure that will go away soon. It's not unbearable either! I was sedated during the procedure so I think you'll be okay. The anesthesiologist came into my waiting room and put the IV in then hooked me up to some fluids and then when I got into the room where the actual retrieval was going to take place I laid down, she I'm assuming pushed the sedative and I was out. Next thing I knew I was waking up in recovery. I cried again this time .. I don't know why because I wasn't in an immense amount of pian, I just think that's a side effect of the sedative for me :blush: 

Very quick, painless until you wake up, nothing worry about! :hugs: You'll do great!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thank you ladies.

I just want to say, we only got 3 eggs at egg collection, all 3 fertilized and 2 were put back on a 3dt. 

its easy for me to say but don't get hooked up on numbers of eggs, transfer day etc as it really does take just the one. 

lots of love and good luck to you all xxxx


----------



## LPEAR

Indeed I am so pleased for you, you are 10 days behind me! So funny as we had are od in the same week! Do you have any symptoms? I don't really! X


----------



## LPEAR

Congrats on being pupo Mells, key the tww commence!

Ash congrats on 25 eggies, looking forward to hearing how many fertilized, hopefully all!


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks pear. no not really, the odd wave of nausea, sore boobs on and off, quite tired. 
I finish the progesterone today, have you finished yours now? Xx


----------



## LPEAR

Yeah I have and it freaked me out! I took my last one on Monday night. I kept asking them, are you sure it's ok to stop! I'm glad I'm not the only one who has been told to stop, it must be normal! I've got an appointment with the midwife on Monday to register pregnancy and arrange 12 week scan.


----------



## Karis23

Hi ladies... This morning was agonizing, waiting for beta results was torture. I felt sick to my stomach, just wanted to run n hide some place dark n quiet! Anyways... I got my BFP!!! I'm soooo excited, relieved and in shock! I never thought it would be true, becos last night I had such terrible pains, like contractions every half an hour! Beta is 467! MY RE says we r looking at a possiblity of multiples since we r only 10dp5dt and we have such a high HCG. 

God is Great and is there for everyone. Baby dust to the rest of the gang, may God give u all the strength and heeps of patience. To those waiting for beta, all the best! For those waiting to start the process, it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. The TWW is the worst tho. Time goes by so quickly and it will all be worth it at the end. Hope we have a lot more BFP's! 

Sorry for going on n on... I just want to thank all of u for the love, compassion, strength n support u all have given me. I wouldn't have managed without u all, I am so glad for this thread and the wonderful ladies who have helped me thru my journey!! Xoxo


----------



## wann

ineedaseed said:


> Hi all
> 
> Sorry for not updating sooner, things have been manic and I have been exhausted.
> 
> Our cycle was a success and we have a lovely bubs on board, scan today and heartbeat seen. Edd 21st October Xxx

Congratulations dear....njoy


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Brilliant news Karis, congratulations!!!! :happydance:

You must be feeling over the moon!! 

Healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## Karis23

Bumpsparkle- thank u! I'm still shocked!


----------



## ashknowsbest

LPear - thanks! 

Karis - congratulations on your pregnancy! 

ineed - congratulations on your pregnancy as well! 

I hope you girls have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

AFM - I did end up getting sick last night after I ate ... not fun! But today I'm pretty much feeling 100%. I'm a little bloated but that's to be expected. This time is completely different than last time! I'm so happy! Last time I could barely move the first day and then didn't get back to 100% until 5 days past ER!! It was awful. I'm wondering if it has something to do with the fact that they only gave me half the trigger .... Also maybe this doctor was nicer to me down there! Who knows, but I'm happy about it! I'm still having OH stay home from work to take care of me today :happydance:


----------



## LPEAR

Congrats Karis. They thought mine was quite high at 182 so think it may well be more than one!!


----------



## LinemansWife

You just brought tears to my eyes Karis. I am so happy for you!! Can't wait to find out how many :)


----------



## Sunshine24

Karis! Congrats!!! Congrats!!!!!!! What great news!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey.. Karis.. Am soooooo happy for u dear!! Do keep us updated... Prayers and good wishes for you!!


----------



## pcct

Hey indeed as karis what wonderful news on ur pregnacys wishing u both happy and healthy 9 months :cloud9: 
Glad ur doing much better today ash :hugs: 
Hi to everyone :hi: 
Afm still in the 2ww finding it ok still haven't got the urge to test yet I think next week ill be wanting to tho eekk


----------



## Flowermal

Congrats Karis! Really really happy for u :happydance:

Pcct: the time to test will b here soon.. Hang in there :flower:

Ash: you should go there someday it's a beautiful place.. Nice to have hubby take care of you :flower:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Karis! You're proof that God does answer our prayers!

PCCT, hang in there and be strong! How are you feeling? Did you do bed rest at all?

Ash, so lad things are better this time around...maybe the start of a different outcome.

AFM, I feel better today, but still taking it easy and letting DH take care of me. After 3 weeks, I'm finally headed back home tomorrow. I can't wait to sleep in my own bed again. My OTD is 2 weeks from retrieval, so I'm already 6 days in to my 2WW.


----------



## Karis23

Thanks everyone.. I will definitely keep u all updated and will have u all in my prayers too. DH was so emotional! I had never seen him like that before. Tears of joy for sure!


----------



## Karis23

Pcct - I never found the courage to do an HPT. I think I was just too scared to be disappointed. But I must say, the excitement to find out after all d suspence after the BW was done was undescribable! If I were to do it again for more kids, I wouldn't do the HPT's. And besides I was enjoying being PUPO..

All the best to u dear. Hope u get your BFP!


----------



## LinemansWife

Karis23 said:


> Pcct - I never found the courage to do an HPT. I think I was just too scared to be disappointed. But I must say, the excitement to find out after all d suspence after the BW was done was undescribable! If I were to do it again for more kids, I wouldn't do the HPT's. And besides I was enjoying being PUPO..
> 
> All the best to u dear. Hope u get your BFP!

I felt the same way about the HPTs. I wanted to hold on to the hope that I was pregnant until the last possible minute.


----------



## ttcbaby117

karis congrats hun! I am sooooo happy for you! Your message was so heart felt....it has be a bit emotional! I know one day I will get to say these same things. What a wonderful day it has been huh???


----------



## ashknowsbest

flowermal - I think my OH and I are talking about going to the Mediterranean for our honeymoon. Maybe I'll be able to make it to Bali while I'm over there! 

Mells - Oh I hope so!


----------



## Flowermal

Ash: sounds like a lovely plan! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Okay so I'm not super happy but I'm not really sad either. I got the results.

Out of the 25 eggs, 16 were mature so they performed ICSI on those and that resulted in 7 embryos that are still growing. We're going to be doing a day 5 transfer and I'm just keeping my FX'd so tightly that all of them make it to blasts so that I can have some to freeze!!!! 

Please, please, please!


----------



## LPEAR

Karis23 said:


> Pcct - I never found the courage to do an HPT. I think I was just too scared to be disappointed. But I must say, the excitement to find out after all d suspence after the BW was done was undescribable! If I were to do it again for more kids, I wouldn't do the HPT's. And besides I was enjoying being PUPO..
> 
> All the best to u dear. Hope u get your BFP!

I totally agree with this, I'm glad I didn't test before otd and wouldn't in future.


----------



## pcct

Yeah that's how I feel am really enjoying being pupo and just enjoying what I can I always said I won't test early and am glad I don't have the urge or it's taken over :) so am rally enjoying the time just now :)!


----------



## Karis23

Ttcbaby - it has been a wonderful day.

Ash - don't be disheartened! I only got 4 eggs, all 4 fertilised with icsi and then all 4 made it to 5 day blasts. We put in 3 and it worked. U got good numbers to work with.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks karis!

I had a huge breakdown cry about it, the fertility meds probably contributed to that breakdown, but now I'm just trying to look at the glass half full rather than empty!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I think that you are looking good hun! praying those lil embies stay strong!


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash--that sounds good to me! And remember, it only takes one---so you're really ahead of the game because you have MORE than one> Hang in there, happy times are COMING!


----------



## BabyD225

Hey all-
So just got bad news.. My thirday beta from today is only at 1381.. Didn't even double since monday. I have to go in for scans to find out what's going on. I'm devastated.. I hoping there's something short of a miracle but I don't know what to say or what questions to ask. Any success stories with low rising betas? I'm 5 weeks 3 days today. :(


----------



## Mells54

Ash, sounds promising! All it takes is one... Just take it one day at a time and stay positive.

BabyD, I wish I had something to comfort you, but I don't have any experience with this. Hugs tou you!


----------



## Mamali

Karis23 said:


> Hi ladies... This morning was agonizing, waiting for beta results was torture. I felt sick to my stomach, just wanted to run n hide some place dark n quiet! Anyways... I got my BFP!!! I'm soooo excited, relieved and in shock! I never thought it would be true, becos last night I had such terrible pains, like contractions every half an hour! Beta is 467! MY RE says we r looking at a possiblity of multiples since we r only 10dp5dt and we have such a high HCG.
> 
> God is Great and is there for everyone. Baby dust to the rest of the gang, may God give u all the strength and heeps of patience. To those waiting for beta, all the best! For those waiting to start the process, it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. The TWW is the worst tho. Time goes by so quickly and it will all be worth it at the end. Hope we have a lot more BFP's!
> 
> Sorry for going on n on... I just want to thank all of u for the love, compassion, strength n support u all have given me. I wouldn't have managed without u all, I am so glad for this thread and the wonderful ladies who have helped me thru my journey!! Xoxo

Congrats dear, am sooooo happy for you :happydance::happydance:. God surely is Great. Enjoy your pregnancy hun :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Wann- Welcome and good luck! x

Ash- Wow 25 eggs is amazing! get lots of rest x

ineedaseed- wow! HUGE congrats to you and glad scan went well. :happydance::bfp::happydance: Happy an healthy pregnancy x

Flower- Not long for you now! Ooh Bali sounds wonderful! would love to go on holiday but cant manage it with the cost of the IVF to contend with x

Mells- Congrats on being pupo with twins! Hope the 2ww is kind to you x

babyhopes- Its far too early to be poas! step away from the stick! lol. Your almost at OTD. Stay strong. I know its a head wrecker x

Karis - HUGE congrats!! sooo happy for you! :happydance::bfp::happydance: happy and healthy pregnancy x

BabyD- I am sorry your going through this uncertainty:hugs:. Some women have low rising hcg but lots of reasons may attribute to it, possible chemical pregnancy or mmc, or worst case scenario is ectopic pregnancy which is what i have suffered from twice. My numbers with the 1st one didnt double either. I truly hope your hcg is low rising an that your lil bean will get a spurt on. I have heard of it happening lots of times so stay positive for now:winkwink: x


----------



## ttcbaby117

babyD - aww hun I am so sorry to hear that! I do hope AQ is right and it is just a slow riser!


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - :hugs: I've never been through anything like that so I don't really know what to say but there are lots of :hugs: and positive thoughts coming from this way!


----------



## africaqueen

How are us March ladies feeling?! cannot believe its 1st of march tomorrow! i won't be starting until the end of the mth but wow it's came around quick! praying March see's lots more BFPS to add to our list and lots of lovely scans for our pregnant ladies xxx


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Ladies...and AQ- we're now fb buddies! :)

So I'm home from the RE... my number and sono shows that I will probably miscarry soon. She thinks she may see a small dot on the screen... but not certain its not ectopic... so I have to go back monday for more bloods and sono to see where it is. My husband still thinks we will be in that 2% group that somehow have a baby with horrible beginnings, but the doctor said be prepared to miscarry. I cried hysterically on and off since we left. I'm kind of numb now- scared to see the blood. DH says it'll just be like a period- but knowing your bleeding out what could have been your first child, just is so sad. The RE said the good thing is that I was able to get pregnant so that our chances with a FET would be good. She said I'd have to wait until I miscarry then about 4-5 weeks after i should expect AF.. and that cycle is the one we do FET.. So April I'm guessing if I miscarry soon? I dont want to seem like I"m rushing this one away... just trying to look toward a brighter next few months. Anyone who has unfortunately gone through this have any idea of timeline? When did you get AF after you miscarried. Andd...how long did you bleed for? Sorry if this is heavy for some people.. just venting.. I need it. I'm also sorry I haven't done personals... i will when I can think straight.


----------



## ineedaseed

Thanks for all the wishes.
Congrats yo all our pupo ladies Xx
to those in the 2ww, keep going ladies, stay positive and distracted.
For the march ladies...tomorrow is march :yipee: Xx


----------



## ineedaseed

So sorry baby d, i really hope you are in the 2%. Massive hugs and prayers to you :hugs: Xx


----------



## pcct

So so sorry babyD :hugs: :hugs: thinking of u xxxx
Thanks indeed, am finding the 2ww rather easy to be honest :) not tempted to test at all not really had any bed rest just being doing my normal day to day things - plus I think I would just really like to enjoy being pupo :) before we started our ivf we did agree we wouldn't test early nor test out trigger and stick to otd however oh will be at work,on otd so we both agreed to do it the Sunday before he returns to work :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Had a major scare today. Had a gush of red blood and lots of it (sorry tmi). Went to RE and had an ultrasound done. We had originally seen two sacs but only one baby 2 weeks ago and today we saw 2 babies with 2 heartbeats. The 2nd one was measuring 2 weeks behind though so he thinks I'm trying to miscarry the 2nd baby. He put me on bed rest so hopefully this will clear everything up. He didn't give us much hope on the other baby but I serve a big God and I know he can allow both babies to grow. So please include me in your thoughts and prayers. He said if I start to pass the smaller baby then it could make me miscarry both.


----------



## ashknowsbest

linemans - Thinking of you! I really hope the best rest does the trick! 

babyd - so sorry :hugs: Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD, stay positive. You know that we are all here for you so feel free to vent. I think uncertainty is worse than knowing either way.

Linesman, keep resting. I had a friend that went through a similar situation and she had a perfectly healthy boy who is 8 now. 

You are both in my prayers. Faith is sometimes all we have in times like this. :hugs:


----------



## ArmyMomma

Linemanswife and BabyD, you are in our prayers.. Hoping for the best on both of you.

Well, I am on day 4 of clomid and a emotional rollercoaster.. I usually never cry. I can hold back any tear. But, apparently I cant hold back hormone crying. YAY for me! lol I have a slight bloating still but I would just call it uncomfortable stomach. Hope to see scans soon from you all!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lineman and babyd - praying for you both! I do hope all will be ok with both of you.

AQ - I will be starting my bcps around march 12th......so we are probably a week apart from each other.


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey BabyD and Lineman,

I am praying for you.. Keep your belief in the almighty.. Everything will be fine:hugs:

Regards


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD: so sorry.. Don't really know what to say except that you are in my thoughts and prayers 

linesman: will also b praying that the 2nd baby is fine

To all other ladies, heard there're a few nice temples in Bali where we can pray for our wishes to be granted.. I will definitely be praying on behalf of all of you that we get our lovey babies and for those who've conceived, a healthy and wonderful pregnancy ahead 

:hugs: to all of you!


----------



## pcct

Thinking of u lineman :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Karis23

Linemans and BabyD- u girls are in my thoughts and prayers. Miracles do happen! Keep strong and think positive, and jus remember what's good to us will come to us. 

My RE told me that sometimes when a woman miscarries early in pregnancy its very likely that the baby had some chromosomal abnormalities. So jus think that God is saving u from something worse in life. 

I really do hope that your babies stick. Its been a long journey for us all..

AQ and the rest of the march gang.. Best of luck! Your month is here and I hope it turns out to b a lucky month for everyone.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BabyD - I am so so sorry you're going through this. Keep strong and take some comfort from having some frosties waiting for you if you need them :hugs:

Linemanswife - Sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed some rest does the trick :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Ash - 7 is a great number at this point and fingers crossed for some frosties this time around as well! Not long until you're PUPO!


----------



## Mamali

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks Ladies...and AQ- we're now fb buddies! :)
> 
> So I'm home from the RE... my number and sono shows that I will probably miscarry soon. She thinks she may see a small dot on the screen... but not certain its not ectopic... so I have to go back monday for more bloods and sono to see where it is. My husband still thinks we will be in that 2% group that somehow have a baby with horrible beginnings, but the doctor said be prepared to miscarry. I cried hysterically on and off since we left. I'm kind of numb now- scared to see the blood. DH says it'll just be like a period- but knowing your bleeding out what could have been your first child, just is so sad. The RE said the good thing is that I was able to get pregnant so that our chances with a FET would be good. She said I'd have to wait until I miscarry then about 4-5 weeks after i should expect AF.. and that cycle is the one we do FET.. So April I'm guessing if I miscarry soon? I dont want to seem like I"m rushing this one away... just trying to look toward a brighter next few months. Anyone who has unfortunately gone through this have any idea of timeline? When did you get AF after you miscarried. Andd...how long did you bleed for? Sorry if this is heavy for some people.. just venting.. I need it. I'm also sorry I haven't done personals... i will when I can think straight.

Oh my babyD :hugs: i cannot begin to imagine how you are feeling right now. am soooo sorry, take heart dear.


----------



## Mamali

LinemansWife said:


> Had a major scare today. Had a gush of red blood and lots of it (sorry tmi). Went to RE and had an ultrasound done. We had originally seen two sacs but only one baby 2 weeks ago and today we saw 2 babies with 2 heartbeats. The 2nd one was measuring 2 weeks behind though so he thinks I'm trying to miscarry the 2nd baby. He put me on bed rest so hopefully this will clear everything up. He didn't give us much hope on the other baby but I serve a big God and I know he can allow both babies to grow. So please include me in your thoughts and prayers. He said if I start to pass the smaller baby then it could make me miscarry both.

so sorry to heart that Linesmanswife :hugs: please just lie down and do nothing. hope both your babies stick dear :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

BabyD and Linemanswife my prayers are with you guys :hugs:

Ash hope you are feeling much better today, and your embies are growing good?

Pcct glad the 2ww is going smoothly, hoping yours will be our next bfp announcement :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing good, those starting this month wish you all best of luck. 

:dust: to all of us.


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - I am so sorry to hear this. I recently went through a miscarriage so please feel free to PM if you need to talk. 

Linesman - Please rest! My thoughts and prayers are with you. Remember god has a plan! (not to sound to preachy).

Hi to everyone else! I hope all you PUPO ladies are doing well. I am starting to feel like myself again with up and down days but am hoping April is our time!


----------



## Sunshine24

BabyD and Linesman........lots of prayers and love to you!! Believe in the impossible and trust in God. Miracles DO happen!!!

AFM:

Had another scan today and they want me to stim through the weekend and then come in on Monday--ER will probably be Wednesday now, not Monday as we originally planned.

I was upset at first but then realized, WHY!? Nothing is wrong, they just want to put me in the best possible situation. I guess I just wanted ER over with, but it will be soon enough. 

Doc said I have at least 6 good looking follies right now and extra stims will give them a bit more time to grow and possibly have others develop into viable ones too. I'm fine with whatever makes me more successful and this sounds like it is it. Kind of messes with my work schedule as I already arranged everything to go out on Monday for ER and then was planning on transfer 3 or 5 days after, but--what can you do. ET might fall on a weekend now which would be perfection and GREAT so I could just take it easy.

Just curious--who did 3 day transfers? What about 5 day? Whats the difference and how do you decide? Whats better?

The silver lining is I don't have to give myself the trigger in the bathroom at the wedding this weekend! YAY! Just regular stim shots which don't have to be as precisely on time. Phew.


----------



## LinemansWife

Sunshine- I had a 5 day transfer. At my clinic, they would do a 5 day if you had plenty of embryos. I had 13 so they waited the full day. I'm not sure what the number is though to make them do a 3 day. I've heard AQ mention this before so she probably knows the most about it.


----------



## LinemansWife

Thank you girls so much for the support. I have had no more bleeding so maybe everything is ok in there. This thread has brought so much hope to me throughout our IVF journey. So thank you!!


----------



## pcct

Glad everything has stopped and hopefully both ur babies are nice and snug :hugs: 
Not long till we sunshine :) I had my scan fri and we was ment to be the Monday but they let me stim over weekend inc Monday to give them a chance to grow had another scan momday ,and they did all grow and all so got a extra 2 that grew as well use a hot water bottle over the weekend to help them grow! - I had 15 follicles got 11 eggs (egg share) so 6 for me and had all 6 fertilise and they made the choice that that we would do a day 5 transfer and we had 4 embryos come transfer day :) 
Fxd for big juicy follices come Monday scans :)


----------



## PizzaWagon

Blood draw & Supression scan data: 
5 follicles on the right and 4 follicles on the left. Less than 20 estrogen level and a thin lining. So looks like things are going good :) 

Congrats on all the BFPs so far! :D


----------



## Mells54

Linesman, sounds like things are looking up. Keep resting.

Pizza, sounds good.

Sunshine, I had 11 fertilized eggs and so they did a 5 day for me. They said if you have a good amount they tend to wait until 5 days. My RE said that gives them a better idea of which ones will be the strongest.

AFM, just talked to the lab and no frosties for me :(. I guess that means things will work out this time...PMA!


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Ah i am sorry! i really pray you somehow get a miracle. Msg me on fb anytime you need to talk! big hugs x

Line- I am sorry to hear your going thru a worrying time too and i really hope the bed rest does the trick and keeps your twins safe x

Sunshine- Sounds like your clinic are doing their best to ensure a bumper crop of eggs so all good so far! glad everything is working out up to now x

Pizza- Great news on the scan! x

Peachy- If your reading, i hope your ok x

Pcct- How is the 2ww going so far? x

Rosie- How are you doing? x

Hi to Cali, Flower, Karis, Momma, Bump, Mells, RAF, and all the gang x

AFM- Well another wk with no outcome from our appeal for funding so thinking we will be going private next cycle. Going to scatter my best friend's ashes tomorrow with her daughters, and then Monday its my oldest friend's funeral so very sad few days coming up that i want to get through an say my goodbyes and then as hard as its going to be, to put my grief aside for now and concentrate on this forthcoming cycle. My heart and soul is going into this and dh is pinning everything on it too. Means the world and i pray it works! one of my friends just told me shes 10wks pregnant and she never wanted kids and was on the pill! she has decided to keep the baby and is now happy about it but i still feel a bit crap how someone who wasnt ready got preg and we go through this xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- I can't imagine going through what you are about to face. I will remember you in my prayers though. IVF is so draining and then to add all of this is just unbearable. You are such a strong person. And if anyone "deserves" to become pregnant, it is definitely you. I'll be thinking if you in the days to come.


----------



## africaqueen

Line- Thank you so much! means a lot. You and your twins are in my prayers also. I am sure all will work out. xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

Change of plans! Got a call late in the day today----my estrogen was super high so we might be back to the Monday transfer instead of Wednesday. CRAZY! Just when I get used to something, it changes. I was a little frustrated but I just have to go with the flow I guess. My doctor is soooo vigilant and awesome so I know she is doing the best thing for me right now and I appreciate that.

Anyway I have to go in bright and early tomorrow morning to check my levels and lowered my dose tonight of gonal from 150 to 75. I think if my estrogen is still really high they will go with the original plan and have me trigger on Saturday ( we're back to triggering at the wedding again! ) and do ER on Monday. I guess I will know tomorrow. So......trigger either Monday or Wednesday I guess, TBD....I will email tomorrow with an update. The good news is it looks like there is 6 follies even if we had to go Monday.

Thanks for all the thoughts, I feel very, very supported and very lucky to have found y'all!


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, these docs are so good at what they do so I'm sure everything will work out for the best.

AQ, prayers for you and your friends. Just think you have two angels up there watching out for you and cheering on your future successes.

AFM, finally home again.


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - Ahh I hope they get it sorted out so that you can know what's going on and when you'll be having the ER! Next week is coming quickly though :happydance: YAY! 

AFM - still doing the PIO shots, waiting for ET ... nervous to find out how many embryos we have left ...


----------



## Sunshine24

Back from doc, waiting on a call after they see blood levels...might trigger tonight, might trigger tomorrow...it will all depend on my estrogen level. Hate this waiting game!!! Still looking at about 5-6 follies. I wish it were more, but maybe some are hiding in there, and I guess it DOES only take one, right? I'll update once I know about trigger and retrieval.


----------



## Mells54

Quick question. Have any of you ladies had side pain after transfer? I have a pain on the right side and just under my ribs. I just don't know if it is even associated with this IVF cycle or what. Just so uncomfortable especially to sleep.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mells54 said:


> Quick question. Have any of you ladies had side pain after transfer? I have a pain on the right side and just under my ribs. I just don't know if it is even associated with this IVF cycle or what. Just so uncomfortable especially to sleep.

Is it after you eat? I was having this problem and the RE said that my ovaries are still really large and so when I eat, my ovaries are pushing all of the food into my ribs and causing the pain under my ribs. The only thing they could tell me was to eat more frequent smaller meals instead of 3 large meals a day.


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh my goodness, the back and forth! But, we finally have an answer. I AM triggering tonight--Saturday. ER will remain as originally scheduled on Monday. They recorded 8 follies total, probably about 5 are mature at this point, maybe all 8 will be by the time Monday comes.

NOT looking forward to trigger, I have to do it at 930pm ( on the dot ) in the bathroom at a wedding tonight. I know it will be fine, right?? I dont mind the needle at all, but I really wish I was going to be home!

But, this is just one more step as we get closer and closer to my BFP!


----------



## Mells54

LinemansWife said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question. Have any of you ladies had side pain after transfer? I have a pain on the right side and just under my ribs. I just don't know if it is even associated with this IVF cycle or what. Just so uncomfortable especially to sleep.
> 
> Is it after you eat? I was having this problem and the RE said that my ovaries are still really large and so when I eat, my ovaries are pushing all of the food into my ribs and causing the pain under my ribs. The only thing they could tell me was to eat more frequent smaller meals instead of 3 large meals a day.Click to expand...

I haven't noticed it after I eat in particular. Last night it woke me up and I had a hard time falling back to sleep. It isn't a sharp pain just kind of an ache. It's gone right now, but DH hasn't let me do anything today but rest.


----------



## pcct

Morning peeps :) 
I tested last night and......... AM PREGNANT!!! :bfp: :bfp: 
:wohoo: :wohoo:
I know otd isn't until the 12th and will be testing every odd day up until otd - I have the announcement and pictures on my journal if anyone would like a peek :) 
Thank you so much for the support and kinds words each and everyone of you have giving me on this thread :hugs: can't wait to see all u march girls get ur bfp too!!!


----------



## Karis23

Yiippppeeeee... Congratz pcct!! Wishing u everything of the best! Happy n healthy pregnancy!


----------



## Sunshine24

pcct! WAHOO! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Did the trigger shot in the bathroom at the wedding last night.

It did make me feel like kind of a rockstar---being so sneaky and brave to do it while a whole room of my family and friends was just beyond the door. GO ME!

Egg retrieval tomorrow. Excited. Super nervous to hear what they get. Scared. Hopeful. Happy. READY!

Has anyone ever heard of an egg retrieval that showed follicles but then none of the eggs are viable? I had a nightmare about that last night. Can that even happen??


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Wow! that is a early bfp! how many dpt are you? HUGE congrats!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: x

Sunshine- Yes that can happen as it happened to my friend. She had 10 eggs collected and none were viable but that is very rare so stay positive and lots of luck for tomorrow!:winkwink: x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- The:witch: is in the building so i am lying in bed dosed up on painkillers and reading my book as its bad this month again:growlmad: Next time AF arrives we will be starting our cycle so its getting closer now! yaaaay xxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks :) am 5dp5dt 
Aw Hun af ain't good when it's so painful and u just wanna lie in bed :hugs: to think ur next af may be ur last for a while eeekk march has come around quick :)


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, congrats! I hope my outcome is just like yours!!!


----------



## pcct

Thanks mells am sure it will :wohoo: gooood luck :dust:


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, do you have any symptoms? how are you feeling? I have been so exhausted.


----------



## pcct

I have had cramps, tightness pains very low down, boobs are killing I could cry at times how sore they r, tiredness feeling hungry a lot - the cramps started 4 hrs after transfer.
Apart from that I feel ok! Today I have been feeling a bit sick not sure if it's die to excitement lol


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct - woohoo! :happydance: Congrats girl! 

sunshine - it can happen but it's unlikely so don't worry too much! Can't wait to hear how it goes tomorrow! While you're getting your eggs retrieved I'll be getting my embryos put back :)

AQ - sorry you're having such a rough AF! Make sure you keeping taking those meds and laying on the couch reading a book sounds so nice!


----------



## pcct

Ash ur cycle has been quick :shock: may not feel like it to you tho hehe! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

pcct - it definitely has been quick! I've kept myself busy and school has been extremely demanding this semester that I haven't had time to really think about the time. I'm so happy it's passed by quickly though!


----------



## pcct

See that's the best way , keeping busy always helps I have kept my self all week too and I found this week quick :)


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Wow that is amazin getting a BFP just 5 days after transfer! maybe its twins! hehe x

Ash- yes your cycle has gone quick! lots of luck x


----------



## LinemansWife

Sorry, just catching up!

Pcct- congrats!!!! So excited for you!!

Sunshine- good luck tomorrow at retrieval. It's really not bad at all. Can't wait to hear what your numbers are.

Ash- it does seem like it got here fast! Good luck!! Soon you'll be PUPO. You may have already said this, but how many are they transferring? 

AQ- sorry you're in pain. Hope your cycle goes by very quickly.

AFM- still seeing brown blood on and off but no more red. Seriously considering quitting my job and trying to give these babies the beat chance to live. My hubby has been waiting on me hand and foot (that part is kinda fun!). Right now I'm laying in bed and he's making me pancakes :)


----------



## africaqueen

Line- So glad your not seeing red blood. If you feel it would help to quit your job then do what feels right for you. I truly hope these 2 lil buba's grow strong an healthy xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Were transferring two if theyre good quality. If they're not that good ill ask to transfer 3. 

Lineman - I agree with AQ if you think quitting your job is going to help you relax more then go for it! What do you do for work?


----------



## Mells54

Line, I second what AQ said. You need to do what's best for you. Consider what will be less stressful. Hoping it all works out for you and you get your little one(s).


----------



## LinemansWife

I teach 1st grade. So I'm on my feet all day from 715-430. If they were older I could probably get away with sitting down more but they require so much attention that it's impossible. I only have 10 more weeks until summer break anyways.


----------



## Mamali

Wow pcct congrats :happydance::happydance::happydance: am soooo happy for you.

Sunshine wish you all the best tomorrow :hugs: 

Ash hope you get high quality embies tomorrow, fingers crossed for you :hugs:

AQ sorry about the :witch:

Linemanswife FX and praying for you, just try and relax more.

Sorry if I forgot anyone. Hope everyone is doing good. Pls a quick question, those that did down regulation, when did :witch: showed up?


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash- good luck to you tomorrow too!! 

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, it means a lot.

I have to admit, with only a few hours until bed and knowing when I wake up tomorrow it's retrieval day-----IM NERVOUS!!!!!!

Most of you have said it's not big deal, so I'm just focusing on that, cant wait until it's over---and I hope they get a lot! 

I will post an update here as soon as I am able.


----------



## wifeyw

congrats PCCT wishing you a healthy 9 months xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

mamli - thanks, and as far as getting my period with down reg...the first time I didn't get it until 15 days after I started the lupron!!!! And then this time I got my period on the 7th days of lupron so I just think it varies. Last time I was very stressed about it delaying my period and I think that's why it delayed it ... such a vicious cycle! So my best advice, try not to stress and best of luck! :hugs:

sunshine - Thanks! I totally get that you're still nervous. It's hard not to be even when people tell you it's not a big deal. It's normal to feel this way, but it will be okay :) And when you wake up, you'll have good news and that's the BEST part!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck tomorrow Sunshine!


----------



## BabyD225

Wowwww PCCT!!! So exciting! CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gooid luck to morrow sunshine


----------



## RAFwife

Hi to everyone! Been very busy last week but have been keeping up with all the news here, so much has been going on!

Pcct - congratulations! Fantastic news, happy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Africaqueen  so sorry I haven't been in touch about secret sister yet, I will send my details as soon as this is all typed. So sorry you've been going through such a tough time, hope that you're doing ok. But this is our month now! DH and I had a mini celebration on the 1st of March, trying to get a good pma that this is going to be the month that changes our life :)

Ash - 25 eggs is amazing! Glad a lot fertilised and all the best for your transfer today.

Mells - yay for being pupo with twins! Hope everything works out.

Karis - congratulations!! So pleased for you, hapy and healthy 9 months :flower:

Babyd - I'm so sorry you've been dealing with a lot of uncertainty. You're in my thoughts, try to stay positive.

Linemanswife - I'm sorry to hear what's been going on. My thoughts and prayers are with you for 2 healthy babies. I've been in a similar position to you recently with work, I'm also a teacher. My husband and I moved last summer and I started in a new school, just after starting our ivf referral process. The job ended up being incredibly demanding and stressful - I had no time in evenings and weekends to spend with my husband, family or frieds and was just so miserable. When we found out we'd be starting down regging in February, I had a very emotional few days and then everything just seemed to fall in to place. DH and I discussed how having a family is our priority and I wanted to be as happy and healthy as possible for our little one (hopefully!) so I handed in my notice and have felt so at peace with our decision ever since. God has a plan for all of us - this certainly isn't where I thought I'd be in my life at this point, but I know it's where I'm supposed to be. Keep hope and do what is best for you and your family :hugs:

Sunshine  what a lot of back and forth for you! Well done for triggering in the bathroom and all the best for your retrieval.

Mamali  I'm not sure if this will be much help, but I'm down regging at the moment. I down reg for 3 weeks before starting stimming on Saturday. I was allowed to start whenever I wanted and was told the Bucerelin may cause my af to come early, late, not at all or I may bleed on and off the whole time! Basically my af came the day I started injections which was 3 days early and lasted 7 days and has been gone since.

Afm 18 injections done, and starting stimming on Saturday (if scan goes ok on Fri!). Anxious to move on to the next stage, but scared of what's to come. Has anyone else been through egg retrieval awake? I am lighty sedated but must remain awake and alert apparently, that makes me very nervous!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, hope everything is going well for you all :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Thank you so much girls :) my tests r getting darker :wohoo: so exciting .. 
Good luck to everyone that has ec et coming up such an exciting time at that stage :)


----------



## wifeyw

I found out that i'm pregnanat too yesterday but i had go hospital i was in total pain they thought it was etopic or ohss i've never had pain as bad since i got my gall stones out years ago it was terrible and the horrible dr done tests etc ruled out everything said my liver function was raised and they said it was down to drugs of ivf etc but the dr done a HPT not bloods and it came negitive it was only 7dt3dt and i knew it would be too early and i still had hope and he bascially told me it was over and that you know it never works first time and you know this costs alot to have done etc etc i was so mad DH was filling up so he done HCG bloods and i went home had to ring up and they said mines was 48 and anything above 25 is a positive so i'm pregnant and to so my test as usual because it doesn't go in your urine until the levels hits 50 but the nurse said the levels are higher than normal so could indicate theres more than one in there


----------



## pcct

Omg wifey congratulation!!! So happy for u!! What a horrible doctor :hugs:


----------



## wifeyw

I know it was awful but got a positive out of it so it's all good ... excited your lines are getting darker when do you get your scan or what happens next for you? xx


----------



## pcct

Yeah u sure did so exciting :) well our otd isn't u til the 12th so will call clinic then with the results and get booked in for a early scan then set out an appt for a midwife :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

wifey - congratulations!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Wifey!'!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Congrats Wifey!!!! xoxoxoxoxo


Ok so I had my sono this morning and bloods.. I have to wait a few hours for the bloods to come back but the sono showed a gest.sac and yolk... but it seems to be developing at 5 weeks and I'm at 6 weeks today. So she still told us to be prepared to miscarry.. but it grew since Thursday. She said weirder things have happened.. but i've been prepared already for the worst. Still no blood or spotting or cramping or anything.. but overall I do think my pregnancy symptoms dissipated. Who knows... any success stories of delayed starts and low rising HCG? This waiting is killing me.. if I'm going to miscarry I just want it to happen already.. :(


----------



## pcct

Aw babyD I can't imagine what ur going thru I have u in my thoughts :hugs: I hope everything g is going to be ok! Xxx


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Aw babyD I can't imagine what ur going thru I have u in my thoughts :hugs: I hope everything g is going to be ok! Xxx

Thanks so much PCCT--- in the meanwhile.. how are you feeling? You and DH must be on cloud 9... any symptoms yet? Excited for you!


----------



## pcct

:hugs: am sure all is guna be fine and dandy :)
Am feeling ok thanks yeah we r so happy :) still can't believe it! 
Not really still the same sore boobs ect I can't think or even eat butter the thought makes me feel sick :haha:


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> :hugs: am sure all is guna be fine and dandy :)
> Am feeling ok thanks yeah we r so happy :) still can't believe it!
> Not really still the same sore boobs ect I can't think or even eat butter the thought makes me feel sick :haha:

hahah! butter out of all things! Too funny... I have a pickle obsession. Like not normal.. I want pickles all day and the juice. I need therapy! My boobs are not as sore... which is why I'm prepared for the worst... and I'm not as tired. Enjoy every minute! When's your next scan?? :happydance:


----------



## pcct

BabyD225 said:


> pcct said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: am sure all is guna be fine and dandy :)
> Am feeling ok thanks yeah we r so happy :) still can't believe it!
> Not really still the same sore boobs ect I can't think or even eat butter the thought makes me feel sick :haha:
> 
> hahah! butter out of all things! Too funny... I have a pickle obsession. Like not normal.. I want pickles all day and the juice. I need therapy! My boobs are not as sore... which is why I'm prepared for the worst... and I'm not as tired. Enjoy every minute! When's your next scan?? :happydance:Click to expand...

I know :haha: we had ran out and I nipped to asda to get more while standing there in front of them all I started to feel sick we always buy lurpack and I could buy it or anchors or others lol so I took home country life lol don't know what that is guna be like... My friend was all fe pickles when pregnant she would eat and eat huge jars lol ... My scan will prob be around 7 weeks :)


----------



## Karis23

Congrats wifey! Happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## wifeyw

babyD it's funny you said that because i didn't think this far on you can have cravings but all i've wanted lately is pickles i went bought the extra large jar of them even went round to mums straight into her fridge to find the pickles because i'd ran out its weird lol PCCT butter is a weird food aversion i've never known anyone whos had that one yet. my mum said when when was pregnant with me she craved coal and washing powder how weird is that? lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

wifey - what a whirlwind, but I am so happy that you are pregnant!

Babyd - still praying for you hun!


----------



## pcct

Haha it's so strange coz I love cooling my toast ad putting lots of lurpac on it and when oh said we needed more I said I can't buy lurpac the though is making me feel sick so he said anchors I said eeew no i used to love anchors too but just the thought of having it is yuck lol 
I have heard people crave coal b4 so strange lol


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, I'm back from retrieval already! That was sure fast. I felt nothing, remember nothing and actually feel great--just a bit tired--it really was the easiest part of this whole process by far.

They retrieved 7 eggs ( upon which I apparently exclaimed--MY LUCKY NUMBER---yaaaay sedation. Make me say crazy things.... )

Anyway 7 is pretty good I think? My doc told me they thought all along they'd get between 5 and 10 so 7 is right in the middle. The reality is all may not be mature and all may not fertilize, but hey--if I can get one out of this, I'm happy.

I should know tomorrow how many were mature, they said stats are usually 60% mature--so that would be 3 or 4---but I'm hoping to break the stats and have even more.

So, I wish it was 10, but 7 is great---and the best part is it's OVER!

DH was AMAZING during the process and sat right in the room with me. I guess right before I drifted off from the meds I guess I kept saying over and over to the docs " My husband is so nice. " Truth comes out I suppose! He kept me laughing pre-retrieval and is now making me a sandwich and picked up some trashy magazines on the way home. All in all, today---I feel very lucky. Planning to just take it easy today and relax!!

Thank you for your support, it's been amazing to know I have a whole team routing for me! I will update each day as I know more. :thumbup:


----------



## pcct

Yay!!! That's fab sunshine get plenty rest and looki g forward to ur update tomorrow


----------



## wifeyw

PCCT maybe as times goes on you will love it again lol xx

sunshine 7 is good number i got 7 and 6 were mature 4 fert and made it to day 3 so it's still good number i wish i got knocked out for my EC but glad everything went well and your feeling good, good luck xx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - yay!! See, we told you it would be quick and fairly painless :) You sound like you did GREAT and 7 is good!!! I can't wait to hear your fert report. Do you get that tomorrow?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sunshine - you sound so great! Glad you had such a great experience!


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash--yep, fert report tomorrow!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just got back from the ET and things went okay. I had a breakdown in the recovery and cried but I think it's combination of the results and just the medication. That stupid progesterone is realllllly messing with me! 

Anyways, we transferred two embryos .. the higher quality embryo was a 3BD ... I'm not really sure what that means but I know that 4AA is the highest quality at my doctors office so .... I guess it's not so bad. Doctor said we have two that are still going they're just a little slower and we'll know tomorrow if they're able to freeze them or not.

On the bright side, I'm PUPO with :baby::baby:


----------



## pcct

Congratulations on being pupo When is otd?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks, 3/13 :)


----------



## pcct

Oooooooooo one day after my otd :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yay!! I'm just really hoping it works!


----------



## pcct

I have everything crossed just try keep a PMA!!! and keep looking each day what ur little embryos are doing and picture it in your head :)


----------



## Rosie06

just an update from little old me, tested today and BFN offical day is 2moro but cant see it changing, will ring nurses tomorrow to see whats next, from doing some research i really think my lining may of been too thick so when have follow up i will discuss that will have to wait till the summer before another round so fingers crossed for that!

big congrats pcct!!!!!

good luck to all the rest of you ladies who are pupo or waiting to start i will try and pop on to see how everyone is doing!


----------



## pcct

Awwww Rosie :hugs: I still have hope for you not out until otd right??


----------



## Sunshine24

Yay Ash! Good for you! Im sure the crying was a lot of emotions--relief, anxiety, happiness, hope---all coming out at the same time! And, the medication side effects of course.

Fingers crossed for a quick 2ww for you.


----------



## BabyD225

ok so they called with my next HCG level.. so they are as follows:

12dp3dt=147
18dpt= 824
21dpt= 1381 
25dpt= 2390

She said it can go either way but be more prepared for the worst. Anyone have any success stories??


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - thank you! I hope it goes by fast too! 

baby - keeping my FX'd for you that it keeps going up!


----------



## africaqueen

Wifey- OMG another BFP!! yaaaay! HUGE congrats and happy an healthy 9mths:happydance::bfp::happydance: x

Sunshine- 7 eggs is great! glad it went smoothly as i know how worried you were. Best of luck for your fert report tomorrow! rest up x

Ash- Woohooo congrats on being pupo with twins! hope the 2ww is kind to you x

BabyD- Good luck and im sorry things still are not clear for you but i hope you have a lil fighter in there and miracles can happen! x

Rosie- Ah sorry you got a BFN hun :( give your dd a huge hug an know that it can happen as you have proven that x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Funeral went well an was beautiful service just heartbreaking. Kelley was very close with my mum so at least they are together now. I am getting on the phone to the pct and our MP again tomorrow as i want to know who has our appeal and what stage its at as i am sick of being fobbed off and i want answers! its mental cruelty! we have been waiting since start of Jan!! xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Just wanted to tell you all that I have my transfer tomorrow!! Thoughts, prayers, finger crossing and baby dust welcomed! Will update you all tomorrow and do personals then!


----------



## Mells54

Cali good luck!!!


----------



## Mells54

So after just feeling down all day and doubtful that this cycle has worked...I just had the biggest breakdown. I wish I could get over all of these doubts and second guessing everything I feel right now. Friday hurry up and get here.


----------



## pcct

Good luck Cali sending u tones of baby dust !! Can't to hear your next up date :)
Hey mells sorry ur having a crazy time at the min :hugs: I know it's hard but having lots of pma really does help :) and picture what your little embryo is doing as well :hugs: Friday will be here in no time!


----------



## Karis23

Hi everyone..

I go in 4 my 2nd beta on thursday. Not sure y my clinic likes to wait a whole between them. I don't feel pregnant, so I'm a bit worried. What is my hcg levels aren't rising? This whole IVf journey had been so emotional, full of worries and doubts and concerns. Ups and downs! I feel mentally exhausted now.

The only signs I'm getting is a bit of nausea on and off. Sore boobs (could be progesterone too), constipation (I usually have a problem anyways) and I'm very emotional. Just want to break down and cry.


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- Lots of luck for ET! let us know when your pupo! x

Mells- Aww these last few days of the 2ww are always the hardest! i almost lost the plot on both cycles at this stage, but as hard as it is, what will be will be. I hope you get a happy result :) x

Karis- Good luck for thursday and i am sure all is fine. With both my pregnancies i got to 7 wks and with 1st one felt sick, sore boobs, exhausted, couldnt drink coffee. With 2nd one i had no symptoms other than a aversion to coffee again and my hcg was much higher with that one so everyone is different x

AFM- Well still no letter in the post from the pct so i have called them and demanded they pass my msg on to relevant dept and call me back today asap as it is mental cruelty now! just want to bloody know if we have won the appeal or not. Its not rocket science!!!! they love having the control over our sad situation and iv had enough now. I will call them every day, twice a day until i get a answer xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

WELL! The results are IN! And it's good news.

6 of my 7 eggs were mature and 5 out of 7 are now fertilized!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm so happy right now I could cry. Or scream. Or, both!

Transfer is going to be a 5 day--Saturday morning ( which is GREAT because I won't have to make up ANOTHER excuse for work ) After retrieval they are also offering me a complimentary acupuncture treatment too, which I am definitely doing.

I know the more important step is yet to come but I am feeling like this is more and more real each hurdle we overcome. Thank you for your support through this whole thing, your thoughts and prayers are working! Keep them coming....

They said unless there is a problem with one of the eggs we won't hear from them again until Saturday. FX'd my phone doesnt ring until then.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Cali - I hope that your transfer went or is going well! FX'd for you! 

Sunshine - yay! So happy for you :happydance: Saturday can't come fast enough! 

AFM - my honey left at 3 this morning for San Francisco ... I've just been lounging around all day and now I'm starting to feel a pain down there ... eeck. Not SS as it's way to early but it kinda hurts!


----------



## wifeyw

AQ - i hope they answer you back i'm sure it's so frustrating but hoping you get great news don't stop until they answer it has to be done. 

sunshines - thats fantastic news it's wonderful to hear and i'm sure they will b lovely and cosy until putting back. i done accupunture before and after and do recommend it every little helps. can't wait to sat until you are PUPO woohoo end is in sight. 

ash - enjoy the relaxation time 

AFM i ended up in clinic today got positive test today so nice to see 2 lines there but still in alot of pain on the right had side long story anyways had experience with nasty nurse who thinks im over reacting turns out i wasn't and the reason why im in so much pain is cos i've OHSS and my left ovary had went in front my uterus and flipped up and is now on top of my right and slightly twisted they are huge so yeah both my ovaries are on my right side basically. So the DR said on sunday it must have twisted and cut of the blood supply thats y i was in severe pain but must have untwisted abit cause it's not as bad still painful i can't walk up straight im all hunched over. so not allowed to lift a finger and drink plenty if it happens again i've to go straight back up. 

Hope everyone else getting on ok xx


----------



## Mells54

Wifey! OMG! That just sounds painful. Rest up and drink plenty of Gatorade and water. Hugs to you dear! Feel better soon. And pooh on the nurse who told you you were over rafting. some ppl have no business working in the medical field.


----------



## Sunshine24

WIFEY! I hope you feel better soon!! Wow. What a lot to go through!!


----------



## RAFwife

Sunshine that's amazing news! Congrats! Glad it's at the weekend for you, I've been unsure about acupuncture but keep hearing good things so may give it a go too.

karis good luck for Thursday!

wifey that sounds awful, hope you get plenty of rest and feel better soon.

Hi to everyone xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

cali - good luck tomorrow!

wifey - congrats!!!! I do hope you feel better!


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- GREAT news! good luck for transfer! x

Wifey- OUCH! I hope the pain subsides soon! x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I called the pct and asked for the name and contact number of who is now dealing with our appeal seeing as there is now MP involvement and was told they can't give me that information?! but that she would pass my number to them and ask them to call me today, which never happened. I am seriously banging my head against a brick wall here! just want a bloody straight answer, yes or no! need to move forward xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Wifey- I'm so sorry...that sounds horrible! Hope DH is spoiling you!!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi everyone....
Well I am officially PUPO!!!! :yipee::dance::wohoo: I can't believe this day is finally here. It felt like it would never happen. So we lost one embie during the thaw process. :nope: Pretty disappointing. But they thawed another, so we got 2 transferred. They did have to have assisted hatching. I guess the zona was thick. A little worriesome. Anyone else have assisted hatching? This is going to be a long wait!! See my avatar pic for my beauties!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats Cali.......they are beauties.


----------



## wann

Hi all,

I had my EC ystrdy...went on well, have 20 eggs :) half of which go to my recipent ...cant wait to hear frm d embryologist 2day 

Sunshine- gud luck dear

Wifey- how r u feeling now ?

cali- they luk lovely :)


----------



## pcct

Congrats bring pupo with twinnies Cali :) when is test day


----------



## ineedaseed

Love your avvy cali, Congrats on being pupo hun Xx


----------



## wifeyw

Cali - yeah DH has been amazing he won't let me move lol but i don't know what i would do without him. congrats on being PUPO the piccy looks lovely do they grade them? rest up and take it easy missus xx

wann - thats an amazing amount eggs hoping everything goes well for you let us know how they get on, I'm very sore can't really enjoy it yet i've been in out hospital i'll b back up again on friday i got a call from nurse saying they got my bloods and they want to see me again.. so alittle worried but think they are just keeping a close eye on me xx

PCCT - how are you feeling missy? xx

hi to lal the rest xx


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey all!! I had my D&C yesterday. They found multiple pylops which they removed. They said this could be a cause of miscarriage. I also had an allergic reaction to the antibotic they gave me through my IV. I allergic to Penclin so they had to give me Levquin. Which I had an allergic reaction to! I am allergic to many medicines though so not a big surprise. All and all they said due to the timing and wanting to me to have one more period we are looking now at May...... I feel like it is just one thing after another. Sorry to be a party pooper here I just knew you ladies would be the ones to understand.

Wifey - CONGRATS!!
Cali - It is a wonderful feeling to be PUPO! Rest up!
AQ - Hope you can get ahold of the right person soon. 

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Karis23

Wannabe- stay strong. May will be here before u know it

Cali- congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy it.

AQ- they r seriously torturing u. Hope u get an answer soon and its what u r hoping for. Its terrible to be kept hanging like this.

AFM- I just had to POAS, just once to get a BFP n see what it looks like. It felt so good! In over 2 years I finally got to see that second line. I knew it was going to be a BFP but jus wanted to do it since I had an extra HPT in the drawer. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope u all keeping well.


----------



## Sunshine24

Question for all you ladies that have recently undergone egg transfer...

What did you do afterwards? And the day after that? Did you observe any bed rest? Eat anything in particular? 

My transfer is Saturday and I'm looking for anything and everything you've done--especially those that got their BFP!


----------



## pcct

Hi sunshine right after my et I went for a mcds brekkie haha traveled 2 hours home got home and just got on with my day the day after I went out to vist my friend then the next day went out for lunch ect I had no bed rest, didn't eat anything diff , the nurses told me its personal choice if I do bed rest or get on with my daily dutys as normal either way it would not affect the results , so I guess bed rest and eating things that are said to help is personally ur choice and what u feel comfy doing, I didn't believe in the pineapple myth sp I didn't do it :) good luck


----------



## LinemansWife

Hey sunshine! I had my ER on a Wednesday and was back at work on Thursday. I did try the pineapple core thing but I forgot about it more than I thought about it. By this time, I had completely cut out caffeine. I did the bedrest after the transfer and didn't worry about it for the retrieval. But this was just me. If going on bedrest will make you feel better, then go for it!


----------



## cali_kt

Thanks everyone!! My OTD is March 15th. [-o&lt; Hoping and praying I get that :bfp: I keep telling them to snuggle in!!


----------



## cali_kt

I'm doing a modified bed rest!!! Nothing to raise BP, temp & no stress. I have taken the time off work, so I am just watching old movies and doing some homework here and there.


----------



## wifeyw

cali it will go in so quick, good luck i will keep my fingers crossed for you. thats exactly what i did. they say its good to get up and do stuff gets blood flow going but rest to i remember feeling really tired around 4dpt and 6 dpt but i rested after i came home as i was sore and done usual little bits around the house went out and gentle walks. xx


----------



## LinemansWife

Well...went to my OB dr today. She only saw one baby. But, that baby is doing great! Kinda sad, but feel so blessed to have the one doing so good. I go back to the RE next week so we'll see!


----------



## cali_kt

Wanna- Sorry you had to go through the D & C, and everything that came with it. :hugs: Sorry to hear you have to wait till May.

Line- Glad your one is doing well. I can understand being sad over the other. What is your next appt? Another u/s?


----------



## LinemansWife

cali_kt said:


> Wanna- Sorry you had to go through the D & C, and everything that came with it. :hugs: Sorry to hear you have to wait till May.
> 
> Line- Glad your one is doing well. I can understand being sad over the other. What is your next appt? Another u/s?

It is just a follow-up. I guess from all the bleeding but I really don't know. My ob dr wants to see me in two weeks so I guess they both want to keep a close eye on me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wifey - I think I already said it but in case I didn't CONGRATULATIONS! :happydance:

Cali - yay for being PUPO! :happydance: It always feels nice to have the embies back where they belong! 

wann - congrats on 20 eggs, I hope lots fertilize! FX'd! 

sunshine - I didn't really do much best rest. The day of the transfer I did lay around on the couch and only get up to pee but by the next day I had things to do because my OH was leaving for business so I had to walk the dog, cook myself breakfast, etc. Today I had to go back to work and I live and work in the city so I was walking around. It's really up to you, do what puts your mind at ease the most. I honestly can't be on bed rest for that long because I go crazy but if you can do it, go for it! My doctor says there is no research that says bed rest is beneficial or not.

lineman - sorry one of your babies didn't make it but I'm so happy to hear that the one is doing GREAT! I think it's great that both of your doctors are monitoring you so closely! :flower:

AFM - I had my progesterone checked this morning and when they called it was good news. It's at 34. The nurse also told me that we got a frosty!!!! :cold: Just one, but hey it's better than nothing and that could be my forever baby! I'm very ecstatic about it since now I'll be able to do a FET instead of an IVF. I'm actually thinking of saving the frosty and doing another IVF IF this one doesn't work because I only have the IVF coverage until April of next year and I'd rather get a lot of frosties because I can afford going through an FET .... not an IVF ... what do you girls think?


----------



## cali_kt

LinemansWife said:


> cali_kt said:
> 
> 
> Wanna- Sorry you had to go through the D & C, and everything that came with it. :hugs: Sorry to hear you have to wait till May.
> 
> Line- Glad your one is doing well. I can understand being sad over the other. What is your next appt? Another u/s?
> 
> It is just a follow-up. I guess from all the bleeding but I really don't know. My ob dr wants to see me in two weeks so I guess they both want to keep a close eye on me.Click to expand...

Maybe you can get another u/s out of it?!! :thumbup:


----------



## LinemansWife

Cali- my mom said this baby is going to come out glowing from all the ultrasounds! But I sure love seeing the little one :)

Ash- first of all, I just know this is going to work! But I was the same way. We actually paid for 2 rounds of ivf (because we got it at a better price) so if this wouldn't have worked, I would have wanted to do another fresh round since its paid for and FET isn't that much. So if you can go through it mentally then go for it!


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- Ooh cannot believe your finally pupo with twins!! lots of luck for the 2ww! i did similar to you with both my 2ww's. I rested on the couch reading and watching tv but i also did light house work and went the shops etc too. Tried to carry as normal as possible as i reasoned that is exactly what we would be doing if we got pregnant naturally ;) BEAUTIFUL pic of your embies! x

Wann- Fab amount of eggs and so kind of you to be helping the other lady x

Momma- So sorry you had to go through this. I truly hope the next cycle brings your sticky bean and may will be here before you know it x

Karis- Yes the way the pct are treating us is like mental cruelty. So unfair! glad all is well with you x

Pcct- How are you feeling hun? anymore symptoms? :) x

Line- Has the spotting stopped? i hope your resting and those babies are getting stronger x

Hi to Mamali, Mells, Sunshine, Wifey, ineedaseed, BabyD, Pizza and all the crew x

AFM- I had not heard from the pct so i called the lady there and asked did she pass my number on to the correct dept and she said she offered it to them and they said they have made the decision and that they are awaiting the chief officer's signature tomorrow when he gets back into the office and then the letter will be sent direct to our MP. So forget the fact that strangers know a huge decision about OUR lives and we will be the last to know, but at least we will know by end of next week and my daily wondering will be over either way and if we have lost the appeal, i will never have any regrets as i know i fought as hard as possible and went as high up the food chain as i could to seek the funding. Fingers crossed for us girls! xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Line- I don't blame you...seeing your little one must be amazing. All the time us ladies have waited for this moment, we almost deserve more ultrasounds!!!

AQ- Thanks for the well wishes! My bed rest ends on friday and then back to work. I'm going to take it easy as possible though! As far as you- hang in there. Sounds like so much work!!! Crossing fingers it will all work out for you!!!


----------



## angielude

Hey everyone. I go in Monday for baseline ultrasound to make sure everything is a go for stims next week. I have been on bcp for seven days and will continue until Tuesday. Last night was my last suppository and tonight is last cipro. I'm soooo excited; this is my first IVF and hope the first time is a charm.


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies
Wow looks like I missed quite a bit while I was away.. Had a great trip :)

Cali: big big congrats on being PUPO especially after the bad OHSS u had to endure the last time :hugs:

Pcct:congrats congrats on your BFP!! So awesome :happydance:

Wifey: CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! 

Momma: so sorry you are going through this :hugs:

Line: glad that you get to see little one and baby is doing good :)

Wann: awesome news on your eggs! 

AQ: fingers crossed for you dear! Hope you get some good news real soon :hugs:

Ash: great news on getting a frosty! 

Big hello to the rest of you lovelies :)

AFM just started my first Lupron jab today.. Was anxious but wasn't that bad after all. Go in for baseline scan in 2 weeks.. Now it's starting to pick up speed :winkwink:


----------



## Karis23

Hi all.. Just got my results from my second beta at 17dp5t.. Its at 11376! 

My nurse says we r def looking at multiples! Scan next week will confirm it. 

Hope all u ladies r doing well.


----------



## Karis23

Hi all.. Just got my results from my second beta at 17dp5t.. Its at 11376! 

My nurse says we r def looking at multiples! Scan next week will confirm it. 

Hope all u ladies r doing well.


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey Karis!

Am so happy for you! Congrats and wishing a healthy 9 months..

Am so delighted to confirm our first beta at 290 @ 14dp3dt! We are so on the top of the world! Waiting anxiously to see what my next beta would be like. We test on Sunday but need to wait until Monday for the report...

I did POAS last week and have been getting the positive line getting slightly darker! But was so scarred to admit :) Was just waiting for the beta to break the news.. 

I want to thank each and everyone here for their support, prayers and good wishes! Praying for all of us to have successful pregnancies! 

Lots of love


----------



## africaqueen

Line- Sorry i missed your earlier posts about your U/S! My head has not been with it this week with everything going on. So sorry to hear you lost one baby but so glad your other baby is doing well. Wonderful news x

Ash- Great you got one frostie but hopefully this cycle will work for you and that frostie can be a future sibling for this baby ;) good luck x

angie- Yay for starting soon! good luck for monday x

Flower- Glad you got the 1st pupron jab out the way and all systems go now! x

Karis- FAB numbers! sounds like twins to me! yaaaay x

Babyhopes1981- OMG that is great news!! HUGE congrats!! :happydance::bfp::happydance: happy and healthy pregnancy x

Hi to all the gang. Nothing to report here. Still anxiously awaiting the appeal decision and trying to stay calm for next cycle. Eeeek its almost here! canny believe it! xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ--been thinking about you, hope you get your good news very soon!! it's getting closer, very exciting! I'm so grateful to you for starting this thread, it has offered so much great support!

Line--sorry about the baby, but glad it's good news for the other. Stay strong!!

Ash--When is your OTD?? Been thinking about you a lot! We're so close to each other with everything this cycle. Congrats on the frostie.

AFM--just waiting and waiting for ET on Saturday. The wait is kind of killing me!! I'm just READY! Also, the progestrone and estrogen that are having me take seem to really be making me sleepy. Anyone else experience that? Or maybe I'm just exhausted from all the thinking I have been doing!

Is it Saturday yet?? Hahaha.


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Thank you so much :) as regards feeling sleepy all the time, yep i was like that too! i think its a combination of the meds and the sheer mental exhaustion awaiting every step of this journey! lol. Not long until ET now and then let the real test of patience begin with the 2ww ;) x


----------



## Sunshine24

Question about my 2ww and transfer....do they count two weeks from transfer to test or two weeks from retrieval? Any idea??


----------



## ttcbaby117

karis and babyhopes - woohoo!!!!! awesome news you guys! Congrats


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- The 2ww is counted from day of transfer but a lot of ladies manage to get a BFP based on counting from date of egg collection. xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

My doctor counts from ER. So since I had a 5 day transfer they test me 9 days later not 2 weeks.


----------



## africaqueen

Yes depends on clinic and country i think. Mostly here in the UK they count from day of ET but in the states it seems to be from date of EC x


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - you also asked what my OTD was ... it's 3/13 so next Wednesday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

karis - holy beta! Definitely multiples... How many did you transfer?! 

babyhopes - awesome beta, congratulations :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - wow next Wednesday!!!! I feel like this tww has flown for me but I am sure it is crawling for you! I hope my dr does it that way as I think waiting 9 days is soooo much easier!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I honestly think that by 9 days after a 5 day transfer that's good enough. That's a full TWW from ovulation so even if your doctor doesn't do it 9 days after, you could still take a pregnancy test and probably get an accurate answer. And the time has been flying for me also ... I don't know why, I haven't been THAT busy but it's just so different then last cycle ... I'm just being more patient I guess.


----------



## pcct

Defo seams more better taken it from ec as I tested 4dp5dt and tested every day and line gets darker I tested today 9dp5dt and the line is very very dark but yet I have to wait a full 2 weeks after et :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

I too am testing 14 days after retrieval. Tomorrow is the day, but not hopeful since I have the brown discharge that always proceeds my AF. And no symptoms :(


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - the brown spotting could be implantation spotting though! Don't get too down yet. Are you on the PIO shots? Because if you're on anything progesterone related you shouldn't even be able to get your period since it maintains the lining ... ?


----------



## Karis23

Ash - we transferred 3. Now to wait for the scan. I don't mind even if its just 1. I want a healthy baby/babies. But twins would be great becos then I know atleast I have 2, I wouldn't want to put myself through the stress of ivf again.


----------



## ashknowsbest

karis - ahh you may have triplets :) Either way huge congratulations! I agree as long as it's a health/happy baby/babies then that's all that matters but there definitely has to be multiples going on in there! :happydance:


----------



## cali_kt

Kari- Wow, amazing beta! You ready for trips?!!! :dance: How exciting!!

BabyHopes- Congrats to you! :yipee: When did you do your HPT? I'm already ready to test and I'm only 2dp5dt!

Pcct- I'm so ready for your OTD!! That is so long! Your beta will be so high by then!!


----------



## pcct

I know the full 2 ww is just crazy no way could I have lasted lol - I don't think am going to request a beta test


----------



## cali_kt

pcct- I can't remember. How many days post transfer did you POAS?


----------



## pcct

I don't my first at 4dp5dt done a clear blue digi too and got 1-2 weeks
(did) :haha:


----------



## cali_kt

That is so exciting!!! I'm trying to withhold from POAS. But I know I will cave. I just want to make sure I test in a range where people get BFPs!


----------



## pcct

If am honest Hun I would say if u are going to test early try do it 5dp5dt on wards as I found my 4dpt test was very very faint hence when we ended up using the cb digi


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! x

For the ladies planning on testing early, just be aware that some women don't get enough hcg in their urine to show a positive early on whereas some have high amounts and get a early BFP. Don't be disappointed if its a BFN as OTD is there for a reason ;) lots of ladies over the years on this forum have got BFNS only to get BFPS on OTD so lots of pma xxx


----------



## pcct

africaqueen said:


> Mells- Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow! x
> 
> For the ladies planning on testing early, just be aware that some women don't get enough hcg in their urine to show a positive early on whereas some have high amounts and get a early BFP. Don't be disappointed if its a BFN as OTD is there for a reason ;) lots of ladies over the years on this forum have got BFNS only to get BFPS on OTD so lots of pma xxx

Very true aq I would defo take ur advice Hun a I didn't want to test early but hey I just had to :)


----------



## BabyD225

Wow - I've been hibernating a bit waiting for the m/c to happen.. And I missed PCCT, Karis and Babyhopes BFP's!!! Congrats ladies!!! Amazing numbers! And so many are PUPO now.. Fingers crossed for you all. You all give me so much hope for my next FET. Going in to the main hospital here in Long Island tomorrow for a detailed scan to show what's going on and why I haven't M/C yet.. I kind of want it done with so I can mentally and physically move on. I'm a bit crampy for days on and off but no blood yet..fingers crossed for the best of the bad news for me tomorrow whatever that may be. Hugs to all!

A special thanks to AQ for our facebook chats and heart to hearts. Xoxo


----------



## pcct

Aw babyD :hugs: my heart is breaking for u :hugs: I hope you can move on soon and get going with the fet :hugs: 
And thank you so much for ur kind congrats :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Lots of luck for tomorrow's scan and i am glad we are able to chat an support eachother. Thinking of you x

Pcct- Aww yeah i don't blame u for testing early, but just wanted the other ladies to know its not always that easy an lots get later bfp. Hope your relaxing x


----------



## pcct

Yeah exactly and I my self have seen it happen loads of times plus most drs count ec as day 1 for there testing too so everyone is completely diff


----------



## Mells54

ashknowsbest said:


> Mells - the brown spotting could be implantation spotting though! Don't get too down yet. Are you on the PIO shots? Because if you're on anything progesterone related you shouldn't even be able to get your period since it maintains the lining ... ?

Ash, I've heard your not supposed to get AF while on PIO, but I did last time. So maybe I'm just one of those rarities. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - dang I hope you're not the exception and you get your bfp! Im keeping my Fx'd for you.


----------



## Mells54

Well I broke down and POAS...BFN. I'm sure AF will be here before morning. I didn't even get OTD. I'm devastated. We don't have any frosties and I don't think we can really afford this again.


----------



## pcct

Mells when did ur have transfer Hun?


----------



## africaqueen

Oh Mells i am so sorry :( big hugs and i know how you feel regards money, if our next cycle doesnt work and we have no frosties, that is end of the road for us financially. Lets hope something comes up or a miracle happens for you xxx


----------



## pcct

Sorry just noticed in ur sig Hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD: hugs to you dear really hope you get some answers from the scan :hugs:

Pcct: awesome that the lines are getting darker.. So excited for u! :happydance:

Ash: wow u'll b testing in no time :winkwink:

Mells: really hope u get ur BFP FXed for u :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes1981

cali_kt said:


> Kari- Wow, amazing beta! You ready for trips?!!! :dance: How exciting!!
> 
> BabyHopes- Congrats to you! :yipee: When did you do your HPT? I'm already ready to test and I'm only 2dp5dt!
> 
> Pcct- I'm so ready for your OTD!! That is so long! Your beta will be so high by then!!

Hey Cali.. I did POAS on day 5 and 6 and they were BFN.. But from day 7 onwards the lines started appearing.. Hope you have a success story soon to share :) fingers crossed for u!


----------



## babyhopes1981

BabyD225 said:


> Wow - I've been hibernating a bit waiting for the m/c to happen.. And I missed PCCT, Karis and Babyhopes BFP's!!! Congrats ladies!!! Amazing numbers! And so many are PUPO now.. Fingers crossed for you all. You all give me so much hope for my next FET. Going in to the main hospital here in Long Island tomorrow for a detailed scan to show what's going on and why I haven't M/C yet.. I kind of want it done with so I can mentally and physically move on. I'm a bit crampy for days on and off but no blood yet..fingers crossed for the best of the bad news for me tomorrow whatever that may be. Hugs to all!
> 
> A special thanks to AQ for our facebook chats and heart to hearts. Xoxo

:hugs: BabyD and my prayers and wishes with you. Am sure things will turn around and your dreams will be fulfilled..


----------



## Karis23

Cali - I haven't thought about triplets, it will be challenging but I don't mind. I'm lucky to have a big family and a lot of help. So whatever God chooses to give me, will be for the best. 

BabyD- ***hugs*** there is a plan behind everything. Life can be so cruel sometimes, stay strong and let's hope u get your BFP soon with your next cycle. It can't be easy, I'm sure. But we r all here 4 u to vent. Much love xoxo


----------



## Sunshine24

BabyD & Mells--thinking about you both and the challenges you are dealing with right now. Sending positive vibes to you and holding out HOPE! There is always hope.

AQ- Hope you find out more info soon, thinking of you!

ASH-- OTD is so soon. Praying for you!

AFM- TOMORROW IS TRANSFERRRRRR! Yesterday was Day 3 and I broke down and called the embryologist ( even though they said they would call if there was a problem and if everything was okay we'd hear on Saturday ). 

Anyway all 5 that were fertilized are still going very strong. She said that TWO of the five are actually ahead of where they should be on Day Three , overachievers she said....and then the other three she said are still very, very good quality and would be fine for transfer too. Pending some huge change before tomorrow, it looks like we have some good ones and maybe a frosty or two!

DH and I went out to dinner last night and had a long, serious convo about # to transfer. Our original thought was we would just do one is it was high quality, but now the idea of two kind of seems appealing too. Not even completely sure my doc would let me do two though since this is my first IVF? And just because we put back two doesnt mean we'll end up with two? How much does it increase my odds. Advice and experience from you ladies would be appreciated. 

Pros of two: DH is 40, I'm almost 32 so 2 babies is the max we want, we'd be DONE. Also we wouldnt have to go through all of this again to get pregnant while we had a baby/toddler at home. Our house set-up would be perfect for twins---there is a large nursery upstairs they could share. We've waited for so long I thought we WOULD have two by now! 

Cons: Risky pregnancy, sleepless nights for a long time, tiny odds of one splitting further and ending up with triplets!


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks for all of the encouraging words ladies...

Got back from my sonogram... there is a sac/yolk/fetal pole and a very weak heartbeat. I'm still measuring a week behind. He said it is still not looking good and that the heartbeat might stop soon... if by next week it hasn't turned around and I haven't started to miscarry- they will do a D&C. He did say there is a small glimmer of hope- but because we know exactly when transfer/timing was- to not get our hopes up. Praying for a miracle- but if it's not meant to be, I truly believe it won't be.


----------



## Sunshine24

BabyD225 said:


> Thanks for all of the encouraging words ladies...
> 
> Got back from my sonogram... there is a sac/yolk/fetal pole and a very weak heartbeat. I'm still measuring a week behind. He said it is still not looking good and that the heartbeat might stop soon... if by next week it hasn't turned around and I haven't started to miscarry- they will do a D&C. He did say there is a small glimmer of hope- but because we know exactly when transfer/timing was- to not get our hopes up. Praying for a miracle- but if it's not meant to be, I truly believe it won't be.

BabyD, praying for your miracle!


----------



## Mells54

I'm out :( just got the call and it's negative.

Thinking of you all but I'm taking a break for awhile.


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD- prayers going up for you. Miracles can happen. Will they do another scan next week?

Sunshine- my husband and I had that same conversation. I am only 24 so we seriously considered just putting the one. I had 7 embryos and all were excellent quality. But it come around and we eventually decided to put two. And I am so glad we did. I started out with twins but one didn't make it. I am heartbroken that I lost one but I cannot imagine that being the only one we put in there and losing it. We had several friends that have done IVF and put two and only got one baby. That was why we went with two. We liked our chances better. And if we would have had twins, I would be done and would never have to do this again. So it was kinda a win-win. Talk to your dr about it though. He can probably give you statistics. But I will tell you this, it needs to be something both you and your dh agrees on. Good luck!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Baby - im so sorry you're still in limbo but im going to stay hopeful that the heartbeat strengthens and you get your forever baby!

Sunshine - yehp my test date is soon but im still staying patient and trying to stay busy. Yay for your embryos that theyre doing so well!! As far as transferring two vs one. I think if financially you're able to handle it and emotionally then go for it. The biggest thing for us was the financial aspect pf everything and once we decided that we could afford it we went ahead and did two. Obviously there are health risks but women have twins naturally all of the time its not like its uncommon or anything. Again though its a decision that only you and your DH can make.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Mells - I said it on the other thread but im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Mells- I posted on FET thread, but wanted to say sorry here. I can understand how devastating this could be because we can't afford another fresh cycle either. We're here for you when you're ready to come back. :hugs:

BabyD- Wow- I can't believe you have to go through this! You poor thing. I'm saying T & P for you, hoping your little one will pull through and show us all a miracle. :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Mells-- just wanted to say I'm sorry and we're all thinking of you and wishing you the best! xoxo


----------



## BabyD225

Just spoke to RE.. my level is 3561.. so it went up.. but obviously at this point it should be over 10,000. She is having me come back on Tuesday evening for another ultrasound to see if there is still a heart beat... but is not optimistic. Once we saw a heart beat it made it more real... It was difficult to think I was miscarrying before.. but now that I saw the heartbeat and know it's going to stop breaks my heart.


----------



## Flowermal

Mells: really sorry.. Please take care of yourself and just to let you know that we are here for u :hugs:

BabyD: praying for u :hugs:

Sunshine: all the best with transfer!


----------



## RAFwife

Hi to everyone! good luck for all the retrievals, transfers and test dates coming up!

BabyD still praying for you :flower:

Mells I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Afm had our first scan yesterday to check the down regging worked. Everything looked great so I did my first stimming jab this morning! Feels very real now, like we've 'properly' started. It burned a lot but was better than I expected!

Can I ask what I should be doing to avoid ohss (drinking Gatorade, high protein etc)? And should I be doing it now or just after the retrieval?


----------



## Sunshine24

Back from transfer, it went great. Honestly it was very quick and oddly enough, relaxing. My doc has an amazing facility and the room we were in felt like a spa.

First he did a "practice transfer" and injected a bit of hcg --he said it would help the embie stick.

Then, we had the 2 vs 1 conversation. He said for my age ( 31 ) and the quality of the embryos ( very good ) he would be comfortable trying just one but would do two if we insisted. He said one would be good enough for our situation, especially if we are worried about twins ( we are ). So we went with one. We definitely have at least 2 to freeze, maybe 3--so that's great too.

I laid still for 20 minutes after and then headed to an amazing, AMAZING acupuncture session. My acupuncturist said she was going to put me " on a cloud" and she really did. I havent been that relaxed in so long. Highly recommend it. I will be going to acu on Wednesday again too.

OTD is March 18th and already decided there will be NO POAS during this waiting period--I cant handle it. So now, we wait.

Hanging out on the couch allllll day and allll day tomorrow and even working from home on Monday to just take it easy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - I'm happy to hear that your transfer went well and you guys were able to make a decision about how many to transfer! Enjoy being PUPO! I've also decided not to POAS ... but that can always change, :haha: I've been pretty strong thus far. 4 more days to go for me :happydance:


----------



## Sunshine24

RAFwife said:


> Hi to everyone! good luck for all the retrievals, transfers and test dates coming up!
> 
> BabyD still praying for you :flower:
> 
> Mells I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Afm had our first scan yesterday to check the down regging worked. Everything looked great so I did my first stimming jab this morning! Feels very real now, like we've 'properly' started. It burned a lot but was better than I expected!
> 
> Can I ask what I should be doing to avoid ohss (drinking Gatorade, high protein etc)? And should I be doing it now or just after the retrieval?

RAF-- Congrats on getting started! I didn't get OHSS and I actually felt very comfortable while I was stimming, so I dont know if it was luck or if my diet played a role in the outcome, but here are a few rules I followed all during stims and between retrieval and trasnfer ( based on some doctor recs, plus research )

1. Drank 3-4 liters of water a day. It's a lot for sure, but I just always made sure to carry a liter water bottle with me and finish it when I could. I tried to drink a ton of water right when I woke up in the morning to get it out of the way. My doc said the more water I could drink the better--he said water was better than gatorade. I really felt amazing being so properly hydrated!

2. Ate a diet heavy on veg, protein, and calcium. Had smoothies every morning with fruit, yogurt, flax seeds....lunch was a spinach salad w hard boiled eggs and veggies, and then for dinner I would have grilled chicken and vegetables or lean turkey, brown rice and red beans on soft taco shells with cheese.

3. Cut out ALL caffeine during stims and cut back on wine ( I probably had about 4 glasses total of wine over the 10 days I stimmed )

I ended up with 7 eggs retrieved, 6 mature, 5 fertilized. Today was my transfer and we transferred one high grade one, have two other high grade ones left over to freeze and maybe an additional one to freeze, depending on how it grows tomorrow....so m egg quality ended up being decent. Will never know if it was a result of what I did to try and avoid OHSS and be healthy too, but I dont think it hurt.

Good luck!


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- CONGRATS on being pupo! glad you made a decision that felt right for you x

BabyD- I hope an pray this lil buba's heartbeat gets stronger. Miracles can happen! stay strong and lets hope for a miracle for your lil bean. You know where i am if you want to talk x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Mothers day here in the UK tomorrow so felt very low today as i miss my own mum so much and feel so sad im not yet a mummy. I hope next mothers day see's me with our baby and all the rest of us of course xxx


----------



## cali_kt

Baby D- I posted on the other thread, but wanted to send you hugs here too. :hugs: Good luck Tuesday. Praying for a miracle for you.

Raf- What sunshine said!! Glad you are getting moving!

Ash- When is your OTD? I have to wait till March 15th. 6 more days. I'm trying like hell to not POAS!! I know it is way to early for the average person...so why stare at a BFN!

Sunshine- Sounds like you had a great transfer! Congrats on being PUPO! I also did acu before and after and it really helped for my well being. Lets all not POAS.... or atleast try!!! :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

cali - my OTD is March 13th so I have 4 more days and I also can't wait! I feel your pain with not trying to POAS but I POAS last time and was devastated when it was a BFN and didn't even want to do the PIO shots anymore (I still did though) so I'm really not going to this time. I've been so good too that I just don't want to ruin my streak of amazing patience :) Have strength girl! We'll get through, it's the weekend to try to go out and do things with your OH to pass the time. My OH and I just got back from playing pool, now we're cooking dinner and I'll probably go to bed at 9:30 because I'm exhausted and have a headache, then it will be tomorrow already, one day closer! WooHoo! :happydance: We got this!


----------



## cali_kt

africaqueen said:


> Sunshine- CONGRATS on being pupo! glad you made a decision that felt right for you x
> 
> BabyD- I hope an pray this lil buba's heartbeat gets stronger. Miracles can happen! stay strong and lets hope for a miracle for your lil bean. You know where i am if you want to talk x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- Mothers day here in the UK tomorrow so felt very low today as i miss my own mum so much and feel so sad im not yet a mummy. I hope next mothers day see's me with our baby and all the rest of us of course xxx

Big hugs!! :hugs: I hope next mother's day brings us all with full arms. I can't wait to have a mother's day. I think about it all the time..how wonderful it would be.


----------



## cali_kt

ashknowsbest said:


> cali - my OTD is March 13th so I have 4 more days and I also can't wait! I feel your pain with not trying to POAS but I POAS last time and was devastated when it was a BFN and didn't even want to do the PIO shots anymore (I still did though) so I'm really not going to this time. I've been so good too that I just don't want to ruin my streak of amazing patience :) Have strength girl! We'll get through, it's the weekend to try to go out and do things with your OH to pass the time. My OH and I just got back from playing pool, now we're cooking dinner and I'll probably go to bed at 9:30 because I'm exhausted and have a headache, then it will be tomorrow already, one day closer! WooHoo! :happydance: We got this!

Ash- I want to be like you when I grow up! haha. :haha: Thanks for the support. I actually am busy, so even if I want to POAS, I don't think I would have the time or means. I work again tonight. I have instructed co-workers to not let me pick up at HPT in the ER under any circumstances! :nope: Then I wake up tomorrow and going to a friends house for dinner. Monday will be the hardest. I'm off that day. DH is holding them from me...and he won't give in. I have acu on monday, so that might make me feel refreshed and strong. Then work tues, weds, thurs. And right after work, early friday morning I test!!!
So March 13th is so close!!! I can't wait for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh wow you are busy! It's the best way to be though through this IVF TWW. Ahh you work near HPT's?! That makes it so much harder I'm sure! And good for your DH to keep them away from you! I really hope this is it for us! And yes, I'm so excited for the 13th and it is getting close but I'm getting a bit nervous ... I just don't want it to be negative ya know?


----------



## cali_kt

I work in the hospital,so HPTs are definitely in my range. I actually work in labor and delivery doing neonatal resucitations and NICU. :)


----------



## LiKo

Hi everyone.... long time no post :)

I just wanted to jump on here quickly while I'm at work - spare time seems to be non-existent these days.

Congratulations to everyone who are pregnant, and those who are PUPO and enduring the 2ww.

I'm really sorry for those ladies who have not been so lucky this time around, and are having to make some hard decisions.

Hi to everyone else :flower:

This post is kind of like my little Community Health announcement to everyone......

I'm PREGNANT!!

I had my first ICSI in Januray, which unfortunately failed. My AF came before OTD (even though I was on Progesterone). I was due to do a FET this month with our one frostie, so I was waiting for my period to come, and getting quite annoyed when she was late as I wanted to get on with things. After about 4 days late I did a HPT (afternoon stream) which was definitely negative. After another 4 days of no AF I did a morning stream and couldn't believe my eyes when that second line started to appear. I just kept looking at it, not believing what I was seeing.

So for me what worked was lots of red wine, and not really trying very hard to get pregnant this month. I ran out of ovulation sticks before I even ovulated, so I don't even really know when it happened. 

So the message that I really want to get across, is that these miracles do happen. So for those ladies who have had a disappointment, and are maybe waiting for FET (Wannabe etc), or have no frosties..... relax, and get :sex: in the mean time! I have heard so many stories of this happening, and am thrilled to say that I am one of them now :happydance: I'm just praying that this one decides to stay. xx


----------



## LinemansWife

I'm trying to upload a picture... I know it's from 50 Shades but it is exactly how I felt after each failed cycle and even after my miscarriage. I think it's ok to fall apart. It took me falling apart before I could find the strength to move forward. Hope this helps someone :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ashknowsbest

Liko - awesome news that you got pregnant naturally!! :happydance: Congratulations, have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## africaqueen

LiKo- Wonderful news! HUGE Congrats:happydance::bfp::happydance: x

Line- Love that quote too and how very true. Its the loss of the hopes an dreams that is heartbreaking. Hope your doing ok x

Hi to all the gang and for those in the UK, lets hope this time next year see's us celebrating our 1st mothers day xxx


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for posting Linesman. Another quote I think about is from the movie Facing the Giants: I'm still clinging to a hope that one day we'll have children. I imagine them running in this house. I hear them playing in the backyard. Or running to our bed in a thunderstorm. And I think about reading them stories and teaching them songs. And I just keep thinking; how can I miss someone so much that I have never met?


----------



## wannabemomma

LiKo said:


> Hi everyone.... long time no post :)
> 
> I just wanted to jump on here quickly while I'm at work - spare time seems to be non-existent these days.
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who are pregnant, and those who are PUPO and enduring the 2ww.
> 
> I'm really sorry for those ladies who have not been so lucky this time around, and are having to make some hard decisions.
> 
> Hi to everyone else :flower:
> 
> This post is kind of like my little Community Health announcement to everyone......
> 
> I'm PREGNANT!!
> 
> I had my first ICSI in Januray, which unfortunately failed. My AF came before OTD (even though I was on Progesterone). I was due to do a FET this month with our one frostie, so I was waiting for my period to come, and getting quite annoyed when she was late as I wanted to get on with things. After about 4 days late I did a HPT (afternoon stream) which was definitely negative. After another 4 days of no AF I did a morning stream and couldn't believe my eyes when that second line started to appear. I just kept looking at it, not believing what I was seeing.
> 
> So for me what worked was lots of red wine, and not really trying very hard to get pregnant this month. I ran out of ovulation sticks before I even ovulated, so I don't even really know when it happened.
> 
> So the message that I really want to get across, is that these miracles do happen. So for those ladies who have had a disappointment, and are maybe waiting for FET (Wannabe etc), or have no frosties..... relax, and get :sex: in the mean time! I have heard so many stories of this happening, and am thrilled to say that I am one of them now :happydance: I'm just praying that this one decides to stay. xx

wooohooo LIKO OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali_kt

Liko! Congrats!! What a great surprise! :yipee:

Mells- Wow.. I love that quote. Think I'm gonna stick it on my blog. It is exactly how I feel. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BabyD225

Wow Liko! I'm shocked and so encouraged by your fabulous news! Congratulations to you and DH! Miracles do happen. I truly believe things will be when they're meant to be. This is your time and I'm so incredibly for you!! Please keep posting details every step of the way as to how you're feeling!! Xoxoxo


----------



## LinemansWife

LiKo- that is amazing!! So happy for you. Keep us updated :)

Mells- I love that!! I need to watch that movie. Never saw it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - I am not sure I have said this before but I just finished reading a book called spirit babies. I have been preaching about it but it helps you to understand why we mourn something that isn't there...also it is great for women who deals with miss carriages and bfns alike. It is also wonderful for women who are currently pg. Check it out if you have a chance.


----------



## Mells54

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mells - I am not sure I have said this before but I just finished reading a book called spirit babies. I have been preaching about it but it helps you to understand why we mourn something that isn't there...also it is great for women who deals with miss carriages and bfns alike. It is also wonderful for women who are currently pg. Check it out if you have a chance.

I will...thanks for the suggestion. Another reason I love these boards. You ladies are wonderfully supportive. We're happy and sad for each other. I hate the way some people who don't go through this tend to pity me. I hate that.


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Beautiful quote and very apt for today with it being mothers day here in the UK. I think those words echo how we all feel and it is so sad we have to endure this journey to get our hearts desires, but as long as one day our dream comes true, every tear and heartache would of been worth it xxx


----------



## cali_kt

TTC- I'm going to check that out!


----------



## RAFwife

Liko, wow congratulations!! :happydance: What wonderful news, so happy for you.

I agree AQ here's hoping we're all celebrating Mother's Day next year with our little ones :flower:


----------



## pcct

Liko wow massive congrats that is awesome news!!! 
Hey everyone hope u all doing well :) 

Afm - we have our scan next week so exicted for that and we have our book in apps with mid wife on Friday :) so exicted but nervous at the same time!


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone, sooooooo sorrrrry i've been silent. The past few days were very tough, i lost a very dear aunt, she was like a mother to me.

am sorry i can't do personals but those who got their bfp yayyyy :happydance:, congrats and wish u a H & H 9 months.

those in 2ww fingers crossed and praying hard for your bfp :hugs:

those starting/stimming wish you all the best :hugs:

Afm, didn't see AF when it was supposed to show so i called my doctor and she asked me to see her, which i did. she did a baseline, and gave me provera 5mg for 5 days, which i finished today. she said i should expect AF tomorrow or next. am going back on the 16th for another baseline, then i start stimms.

here is :dust: to us all.


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone. Sorry for jumping in. I am TTC. Just went through a cycle of IVF. I know many of you ladies from the other thread, but think this one is really interesting also!!! 

Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!!!!! So glad to see positive news!!!!! 

Hi Ash and Mells!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry for jumping in. I am TTC. Just went through a cycle of IVF. I know many of you ladies from the other thread, but think this one is really interesting also!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!!!!! So glad to see positive news!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ash and Mells!!!!!

Welcome Sams! This is also a great group of ladies here!


----------



## pcct

Well come Sam good luck for ur cycle :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Welcome Sam! How is being PUPO treating you? Are you having your DH wait on you? :haha:


----------



## Sunshine24

Samsfan said:


> Hello everyone. Sorry for jumping in. I am TTC. Just went through a cycle of IVF. I know many of you ladies from the other thread, but think this one is really interesting also!!!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP!!!!!!!!! So glad to see positive news!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ash and Mells!!!!!

Samsdan-- good luck to you! My OTD is the 18th, so we're really close!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - how are you feeling?!?


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> Sunshine - how are you feeling?!?

Hi Ash- I feel fine, totally normal. I laid around alllllll weekend so I'm ready to be a little more productive today. Hahahaha. One week until my test day, wish I was you, testing on Wednesday! How are you feeling????


----------



## ashknowsbest

kudos to you for laying around all weekend ... I can't do bed rest ... it drives me crazy! I'm doing okay, just waiting for the test. Today I'm going to Atlantic City to play blackjack to keep my mind off of everything since I have no work ... if I sit around at home I will test so I'm going to try to stay busy instead. I was woken up by cramps last night, but I bet it's the dang progesterone ... my hips also hurt last night not sure what that's all about but we'll see on Wednesday!


----------



## Flowermal

Liko: wow that's amazing! Congrats! 

Mells: thanks for sharing.. Really beautiful 

Samsfan: welcome :)

Mamali: sorry about your aunt.. Please take care :hugs:

Pcct: all the best for your scan!

Sunshine and Ash: wow getting real close.. Excited for u gals 

Sorry if this question sounds dumb ladies but I'm just wondering when during the IVF cycle are you likely to get OHSS? I'm on day 5 of my Lupron and my last day of BCP and feeling a little bloated and am having occasional headaches.. But it's not too bad and I can go on without needing to take any paracetamol..
Apologies if you might have already talked about this before.. Since its my first cycle I guess I'm still a little unclear :shrug:


----------



## pcct

Thanks flower :) yeah I think u can do as my nasal spary warned me of ohss I got bloated too on my injections just make sure u r drinking plenty water :)


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the tip pcct :)
Yup will try drink as much as I can!


----------



## pcct

Yeah please do I had really bad headaches and was told to drink plenty water and all the headaches were well gone :)


----------



## BabyD225

Ash- what casino are you going to? I haven't been in a few years... jealous!


----------



## ashknowsbest

The borgata :) its my favorite


----------



## BabyD225

ashknowsbest said:


> The borgata :) its my favorite

mine toooo:happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

:haha: everyones favorite is the borgata its so nice! !


----------



## Flowermal

pcct said:


> Yeah please do I had really bad headaches and was told to drink plenty water and all the headaches were well gone :)

Will definitely do so :):)


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies, just a quick question - trying to decide whether to phone my clinic or not :S I've done 3 days of stims now and am due for a scan on Thursday to check how things are going (I'm on a lower dose as at risk of ohss). Yesterday I was uncomfortable, kept telling dh i could 'feel' my ovaries working, but today it's getting really sore :( feel very uncomfortable and getting pains quite frequently, when I coughed earlier it was so sore. Is this normal? Sorry if I'm being pathetic - first ivf and not sure what's good or bad!


----------



## BabyD225

RAFwife said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question - trying to decide whether to phone my clinic or not :S I've done 3 days of stims now and am due for a scan on Thursday to check how things are going (I'm on a lower dose as at risk of ohss). Yesterday I was uncomfortable, kept telling dh i could 'feel' my ovaries working, but today it's getting really sore :( feel very uncomfortable and getting pains quite frequently, when I coughed earlier it was so sore. Is this normal? Sorry if I'm being pathetic - first ivf and not sure what's good or bad!

I felt things 'working' at 4 days of stims and by 5-6 i was bloated and sore-ish... I'd give a call just to play it safe if youre at risk of OHSS... Especially since by thursday you'll be MUCH more bloated and sore. Aren't they checking your blood daily or every other day?


----------



## RAFwife

BabyD225 said:


> I felt things 'working' at 4 days of stims and by 5-6 i was bloated and sore-ish... I'd give a call just to play it safe if youre at risk of OHSS... Especially since by thursday you'll be MUCH more bloated and sore. Aren't they checking your blood daily or every other day?

That's what I'm worrying about...if it's painful today how bad will it be after another 3? I haven't had my blood checked yet, I won't until Thursday now. Are they supposed to monitor it more?


----------



## BabyD225

RAFwife said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> I felt things 'working' at 4 days of stims and by 5-6 i was bloated and sore-ish... I'd give a call just to play it safe if youre at risk of OHSS... Especially since by thursday you'll be MUCH more bloated and sore. Aren't they checking your blood daily or every other day?
> 
> That's what I'm worrying about...if it's painful today how bad will it be after another 3? I haven't had my blood checked yet, I won't until Thursday now. Are they supposed to monitor it more?Click to expand...

I guess every clinic is different but i had bloods done every day or two... because they want to make sure you're not developing too fast. Where do u live? I'd DEFINITELY ask to come in... ask for sono and bloods.


----------



## RAFwife

I'm in NE England, my clinic is an hour away :( I gave them a phone and spoke to a nurse and a doctor. Basically they said not to be too worried as it may just be me feeling things 'starting' and as long as I'm feeling normal otherwise it's nothing to worry about. They did say to phone back if the pain intensifies or becomes more frequent and they'll get me in for a scan. So I guess I'll just sit tight for now! Thanks for responding so quickly BabyD :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

RAFwife said:


> I'm in NE England, my clinic is an hour away :( I gave them a phone and spoke to a nurse and a doctor. Basically they said not to be too worried as it may just be me feeling things 'starting' and as long as I'm feeling normal otherwise it's nothing to worry about. They did say to phone back if the pain intensifies or becomes more frequent and they'll get me in for a scan. So I guess I'll just sit tight for now! Thanks for responding so quickly BabyD :hugs:

of course RAF! I'm sitting on my computer at work and I leave babyandbump open.. more interesting than my projects!


----------



## Sunshine24

RAF- dont worry about seeming like you are being overly cautious by calling and insisting you come in ( if thats what you feel you must do )

My doc wanted to see me every two days while I was on stims, although I do know every clinic, and person, is different.

Make sure you're drinking tons of water and if you feel you need to be seem, advocate for yourself--you know your body best!!!

I was a tiny bit sore and bloated, but nothing like I expected to be, although every cycle and every woman is so different.


----------



## RAFwife

BabyD haha that made me laugh!!

Sunshine thanks, they didn't seem worried on the phone which put me at ease a little, but you're right - this is my body and our shot at a family and if I'm unhappy then I will insist that I be seen. Finding it difficult to get comfy, feels better when I'm moving. I'm drinking 3-4 litres of water a day so lots of bathroom breaks for me!!


----------



## BabyD225

RAFwife said:


> BabyD haha that made me laugh!!
> 
> Sunshine thanks, they didn't seem worried on the phone which put me at ease a little, but you're right - this is my body and our shot at a family and if I'm unhappy then I will insist that I be seen. Finding it difficult to get comfy, feels better when I'm moving. I'm drinking 3-4 litres of water a day so lots of bathroom breaks for me!!

you think the peeing is bad now? Wait until you are prego... I feel like I live on my toilet! Anddd... forget about a solid night sleep. I've contemplated diapers... :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cali and Mells - please let me know what you think of the book. It has really helped me through some of the rough times of LTTTC

ASH - ugh, soooo jealous you are going to the borgata! I love that place!


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Wow your clinic scans you early. Ours wont do it until 7wks as they know they will defo see a heartbeat by that stage. Bet you cant wait :) x

Mamali- I am so sorry for your loss. Hope your feeling a little better. Your Aunt will help god send your miracle god willing. Glad they gave you something to bring on af. Soon be all systems go! x

Sams- Welcome to our thread and best of luck with your 2ww! x

Flower- OHSS is most likely after EC and even more likely if you get pregnant. Drinking lots of fluids helps prevent it and also milk iv heard is good for prevention x

RaF- Hope your ok x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- No letter or call from the pct yet. I am getting so frustrated and my sleep pattern is shot with the stress so hope they tell us soon. A simple yes or no is all i want. Maybe tomorrow... xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey AQ am getting scammed early due to tubal history they just want to make sure the baby is in the right place :)


----------



## Samsfan

Ash. I told my DH that he is to wait on me hand and foot until March 22nd. :haha:

How are you feeling? 




ashknowsbest said:


> Welcome Sam! How is being PUPO treating you? Are you having your DH wait on you? :haha:


----------



## PizzaWagon

Day 8

Today's blood work: Estrogen is 1,030 staying on the same dosage for all the shots.

Ultrasound/Scan: I have size 15 & 17 follices, so egg retrieval could be on Thursday :D the other follices are less than 12 :) 

I go in for more blood work and another ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Ah right. I thought you had both tubes removed hun?? do they think there is a strong chance of a ectopic elsewhere? cos i have no tubes either x

Pizza- Great news! wow that is a lot of follies! good luck for EC! x


----------



## pcct

No they just asked if I had any history of ectopics or tubal issues I said no I have had both my tubes removed and she said they will still have to scan me early in case of Any scar tissue as it can stick to the womb :shrug: I'll have to ask more about it when am there


----------



## africaqueen

Ohhh suppose there is a chance then... im sure all will be fine. Let me know what they say so i can be prepared if we get our BFP hun xxx

OMG ladies, sat here watching tv a hr ago, dh in bedroom prepping for his interview for wednesday an then we hear a almighty crash, run to the window an there is our lovely car, in the middle of the road, smashed to pieces!! it is a complete write off!! the lad who was driving the other car which is also a write off, ran off with his 2 mates so we called the police an turns out they had stolen the car earlier! cannot believe our luck! dh finally has a job interview for a decent job for a car showroom and now he wont be able to get there! just when we think things are looking a bit better, something crap happens! guess its just lucky we were not in our car or we would be seriously injured so gotta count our blessings, just feel so annoyed! xxx


----------



## cali_kt

AQ- That is CRAZY!!! I am sorry to hear about the car. Can he get a ride from someone else?!!

Word to the Wise: DO NOT POAS!

Today I did something dumb..I POAS. And I got a :bfn: and of coarse, I was upset. Today is the anniversary one of my best friends death. I thought maybe I would be lucky today and it would be a little sign or blessing from her. I was wrong. I know it's early-ish. But I have heard people getting BFPs as early as 4dpt. Today I am 6dp5dFET. I should have know better. So all those PUPO...don't do it. It just ruins your day. :cry:


----------



## Flowermal

AQ : oh my goodness! You guys must be so upset.. Agree that thankfully you guys were not in the car.. Any other alternatives for hubby to get to the interview? 

Cali: hey chin up dear, I'm sure it's still early.. Try to hang in there awhile longer before the test :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

africaqueen waiting sucks, and not knowing what to expect sucks even more, have everything crossed for you that you hear good news :hugs:. soooo sorry about the car dear, hope your DH gets another means to attend the interview.

oh cali :hugs:, just hang in there hun, not evryone gets their bfp early. praying for you dear.


----------



## RAFwife

AQ Oh no!! I can't believe that :( what awful timing, is there no other way your dh can get to his interview? So happy neither of you were in it though.

cali sorry it was bfn for you, but it is still early! Your warning has really helped convince me - I don't want to poas but thought I'd probably give in, but definitely won't be!


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ - That is crazy about your car! Just glad you guys were inside safe and not outside! I hope they catch the guys that did that. I also hope your DH can catch a ride from someone. 

Cali - still early girl! Sending good vibes your way.

AFM: I am feeling much better this week! My hubby and I went to a couple wineries this weekend and relaxed. I think I am ready for a little break before we start this again in May. :thumbup: I am still keeping with my accupunture just because I LOVE IT! My thoughts and prayers are with all of you! This crazy rollercoaster we have to go through only makes us stronger!


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ! I'm glad you're okay, that's the main thing. I'm sorry you're going through that--when ti rains it pours. But that goes for good things too, so I think all this stress and bad stuff is just leading you to a much happier time!!

Cali-- It's so early hon! Don't lose out hope!!! I understand the urge to POAS so bad ( My transfer was Saturday, today is Tuesday...so that makes me 3 or 4? days past transfer ) I promised my DH I wouldnt do it this time ( I did every other time with IUI and got obsessed about it. ) Stay strong! Stay positive!

ASH_ TOMORROW! EEEK!! YAY!

AFM-- I'm just waiting and waiting!! 6 days until OTD. I feel no signs or symptoms, although I know it's early. Anyone out there have any signs 4 days past a 5 days transfer?


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- Ah hun, this is why i made a big song and dance about ladies testing early. Some will get a early result and some won't. Please don't be disheartened as you have lots of chance as it is still early. Enjoy being pupo and wait until otd to test x

Momma- Glad you an dh enjoyed some couple time and that your all ready for May x

Sunshine- Not long now! don't seek signs as the progetserone mimics pregnancy or af symptoms so you have as much chance as anyone else. Its only early days x

Hi to all the girls. Thanks for concern regarding hubby's interview. He has nobody to take him so he will have to take the train as it is out of town. Only big issue would be if he got the job as it would be difficult for him to get to every day with no car... hoping something turns up. He is waiting on insurance to sort out a courtesy car but wont be until friday they have said. 

AFM- Well ladies, after 7 long mths, we got our appeal decision today, and we lost :( i am angry and upset but glad i went as far as i could go so i have no regrets and we are lucky my dad is helping with this cycle or we could of never managed to afford it. Praying its 3rd time lucky and trying to be positive xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ- so sorry to hear you lost! That seems unfair!!

Please keep you head up though--this 3rd IVF will be it for you. Third time is the charm!! :) :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

RAFwife said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question - trying to decide whether to phone my clinic or not :S I've done 3 days of stims now and am due for a scan on Thursday to check how things are going (I'm on a lower dose as at risk of ohss). Yesterday I was uncomfortable, kept telling dh i could 'feel' my ovaries working, but today it's getting really sore :( feel very uncomfortable and getting pains quite frequently, when I coughed earlier it was so sore. Is this normal? Sorry if I'm being pathetic - first ivf and not sure what's good or bad!

I know I'm late to reply but I just wanted to respond with ... you have to be your own advocate and sometimes if you're not feeling right you should call even if the doctors or nurses think it's ridiculous. We know our bodies best. I'm sure you'll be fine though, best of luck! And you will be sore, but if it's anything you can't handle then you should definitely call.



ttcbaby117 said:


> Cali and Mells - please let me know what you think of the book. It has really helped me through some of the rough times of LTTTC
> 
> ASH - ugh, soooo jealous you are going to the borgata! I love that place!

Yea the borgata is always a nice place to go to ... relax and have fun! I won so that made it 10x better! 



Samsfan said:


> Ash. I told my DH that he is to wait on me hand and foot until March 22nd. :haha:
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Sam! How is being PUPO treating you? Are you having your DH wait on you? :haha:Click to expand...

I'm feeling great! I'm not sure if I'm preggo or not but I'll find out tomorrow! How are you doing? Feeling the urge to POAS yet?! 



PizzaWagon said:


> Day 8
> 
> Today's blood work: Estrogen is 1,030 staying on the same dosage for all the shots.
> 
> Ultrasound/Scan: I have size 15 & 17 follices, so egg retrieval could be on Thursday :D the other follices are less than 12 :)
> 
> I go in for more blood work and another ultrasound tomorrow.

Good luck with your ER! You sound like you have a lot of good sized follicles! 



cali_kt said:


> AQ- That is CRAZY!!! I am sorry to hear about the car. Can he get a ride from someone else?!!
> 
> Word to the Wise: DO NOT POAS!
> 
> Today I did something dumb..I POAS. And I got a :bfn: and of coarse, I was upset. Today is the anniversary one of my best friends death. I thought maybe I would be lucky today and it would be a little sign or blessing from her. I was wrong. I know it's early-ish. But I have heard people getting BFPs as early as 4dpt. Today I am 6dp5dFET. I should have know better. So all those PUPO...don't do it. It just ruins your day. :cry:

:hugs: Doesn't mean you're out yet, I've heard and I'm pretty sure it was on this thread, that FET's take longer to implant sometimes ... I still have my FX'd for you!



wannabemomma said:


> AQ - That is crazy about your car! Just glad you guys were inside safe and not outside! I hope they catch the guys that did that. I also hope your DH can catch a ride from someone.
> 
> Cali - still early girl! Sending good vibes your way.
> 
> AFM: I am feeling much better this week! My hubby and I went to a couple wineries this weekend and relaxed. I think I am ready for a little break before we start this again in May. :thumbup: I am still keeping with my accupunture just because I LOVE IT! My thoughts and prayers are with all of you! This crazy rollercoaster we have to go through only makes us stronger!

Winery sounds nice! I'm happy to hear you and your DH had a good time. Good luck in May! :flower:



Sunshine24 said:


> AQ! I'm glad you're okay, that's the main thing. I'm sorry you're going through that--when ti rains it pours. But that goes for good things too, so I think all this stress and bad stuff is just leading you to a much happier time!!
> 
> Cali-- It's so early hon! Don't lose out hope!!! I understand the urge to POAS so bad ( My transfer was Saturday, today is Tuesday...so that makes me 3 or 4? days past transfer ) I promised my DH I wouldnt do it this time ( I did every other time with IUI and got obsessed about it. ) Stay strong! Stay positive!
> 
> ASH_ TOMORROW! EEEK!! YAY!
> 
> AFM-- I'm just waiting and waiting!! 6 days until OTD. I feel no signs or symptoms, although I know it's early. Anyone out there have any signs 4 days past a 5 days transfer?

Yes, tomorrow and I can't wait! I'm starting to go a little crazy and feeling the urge to POAS but I haven't and won't. If I did, I would feel so awful because I made it this far ... caving would not be good at this point. I've been dizzy all day, and having some serious pinching going on down there .... I'm wondering if I maybe have a UTI because sometimes I feel like I have to pee so bad and then I go to the bathroom and I do pee but not a ton ... not equal to have bad I feel like I have to go anyways .. I guess I can ask them to test me for it when I go in tomorrow. It also might just be that my huge lining in my uterus is pushing against my bladder or something. Not sure but will ask tomorrow when I'm in the office. I'm going to be so nervous tomorrow all day! Good thing I don't have work.

4dp my transfer I don't think I was feeling anything either. Maybe a pinching here or there but that is probably the progesterone. I've been reading a lot about symptoms and many many women don't have any symptoms at all and feel like they're out and then lo and behold they get their bfp. I just don't think anyone can rely on symptoms unless they've been pregnant before and even then it's not a for sure thing.



africaqueen said:


> Cali- Ah hun, this is why i made a big song and dance about ladies testing early. Some will get a early result and some won't. Please don't be disheartened as you have lots of chance as it is still early. Enjoy being pupo and wait until otd to test x
> 
> Momma- Glad you an dh enjoyed some couple time and that your all ready for May x
> 
> Sunshine- Not long now! don't seek signs as the progetserone mimics pregnancy or af symptoms so you have as much chance as anyone else. Its only early days x
> 
> Hi to all the girls. Thanks for concern regarding hubby's interview. He has nobody to take him so he will have to take the train as it is out of town. Only big issue would be if he got the job as it would be difficult for him to get to every day with no car... hoping something turns up. He is waiting on insurance to sort out a courtesy car but wont be until friday they have said.
> 
> AFM- Well ladies, after 7 long mths, we got our appeal decision today, and we lost :( i am angry and upset but glad i went as far as i could go so i have no regrets and we are lucky my dad is helping with this cycle or we could of never managed to afford it. Praying its 3rd time lucky and trying to be positive xxx

First off AQ, I can't believe what happened to you car! I was like wha?! when I read that. I hope everything gets sorted out and that your OH can still make it to his interview. As far as the appeal goes, I'm so sorry you guys lost but it is good that you did everything you could and that you don't have any regrets. You also sound like you have a wonderful dad! Best of luck to you on your 3rd IVF! They say it takes 3 to really have the best chance of getting pregnant so FX'd!! 

I hope I got everyone :hugs: I'm feeling very dizzy, tired, and having cramps so I'm going to lay down. Will let you all know how it goes tomorrow as soon as I know!


----------



## Sunshine24

Oh my gosh, can I just complain for a second- I AM SO BLOATED from this progesterone! I feel like I am going to pop out of my pants and I literally feel like AF is coming any second.

I know these are the meds side effects, so that probably also means it's working, but sheesh, I am more uncomfortable now that when i was sitmming!

SIx more days til OTD, six more days......


----------



## angielude

So I had my ultrasound yesterday and I think everything went well. I had an antral follicle count of eight. Four on the right and four on the left! Can anybody tell me if this is good? Also will I develop more than this? Or is this the number I will have for egg retrieval? I start stims Saturday. I will be taking 450 gonal-f and mixing it with 10iu of Low dose hcg. We have male factor infertility.


----------



## Mamali

africaqueen :hugs::cry: so sorry you lost dear, but glad you have your dad to help out. You are in my prayers dear, this will be your forever baby God's willing.

Ash will you all the best tomorrow, hope you hear good news :hugs:

Sunshine hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Thanks. It has not been the best start to the week but onwards and upwards :) hope your feeling ok and been resting? x

Sunshine- Ah the bloating is the worst! not long to go now x

Angielude- Glad your U/S went well. I think they said they seen 5 antral follicles with me on our 2nd cycle and we ended up with 8 follicles at collection and 6 eggs. Good luck x

Hi to all the ladies and thank you for the support. Means a lot. I am sad we lost the appeal but very thankful to my wonderful dad for giving us another chance. It means the world to us. Not long before my mum died, she gave me a note saying 'your dad will help you get your baby'. This was even before we had our 1st cycle of IVF as we started it a mth after my mum passed away, so i am hoping this outcome is a sign. My mum had a very good sixth sense about many things and she always promised me i would have our baby xxx


----------



## Samsfan

AQ- So sorry for the decision and the car!

Sunshine- Be patient. I did ET on Sunday and I feel a lot of pinching and bloating, but I think it's from the progesterone. I test March 22nd. So hopefully we both have. :bfp::happydance::happydance:

Ash- Good luck tomorrow... can't wait for the good news!:flower:

Angielude- You will get more as the time gets closer to ER. I ended up with 10from my left side. On the first day they only saw 2 and by day 5 they discovered 7 




africaqueen said:


> Ash- Thanks. It has not been the best start to the week but onwards and upwards :) hope your feeling ok and been resting? x
> 
> Sunshine- Ah the bloating is the worst! not long to go now x
> 
> Angielude- Glad your U/S went well. I think they said they seen 5 antral follicles with me on our 2nd cycle and we ended up with 8 follicles at collection and 6 eggs. Good luck x
> 
> Hi to all the ladies and thank you for the support. Means a lot. I am sad we lost the appeal but very thankful to my wonderful dad for giving us another chance. It means the world to us. Not long before my mum died, she gave me a note saying 'your dad will help you get your baby'. This was even before we had our 1st cycle of IVF as we started it a mth after my mum passed away, so i am hoping this outcome is a sign. My mum had a very good sixth sense about many things and she always promised me i would have our baby xxx


----------



## Mells54

Good luck tomorrow Ash!


----------



## PizzaWagon

I trigger tonight :D The size of my follices are 19, 18, 16, 3 at 15, 12 & 10. Egg retrieval is on Thursday :D I'm super excited!


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Good luck tomorrow x

Pizza- Yay to trigger! enjoy your needle free day and lots of luck for EC! x


----------



## augustluvers

Ash~ good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks everyone! I'm getting really nervous to get the results.

pizza - yay for triggering!


----------



## angielude

AQ my father is also paying for my IVF, it is a wonderful thing he is doing for my husband and I. But thinking about it not working I believe is a little more stressful for us because if it doesn't work we have to worry about disappointing someone else other than just ourselves. Prior to this cycle we did an IUI cycle and I told a couple different people other than my parents, for me that was a mistake. They would constantly ask if I was pregnant and what my symptoms I was having? So with this IVF we decided to only tell my parents. Although it has been hard not to tell my sister! Hope everything works out for you this time.


----------



## cali_kt

AQ- Sorry to hear about the denial. So awesome that you have your dad helping out. And I love that your mom told you that. So special. Hope the car stuff gets sorted out and DH snags the job!

Sunshine- I was pretty bloated after transfer. It really started going down monday...which was 6dp5dt. So hopefully it will happen for you. That progesterone is some nasty stuff. My bum is like a rock and I cry at the drop of the hat. The crying could be the estrogen too! Who knows?!

Angie- I think 8 is a good count. Mine was 11. I was on 375 of Follistim. Best of luck!!

Pizza- Good luck Thursday!! :yipee: KUP on how it goes!

Ash- Good luck tomorrow! (Technically TODAY)!!!!!!! :dance: Don't keep us in too much suspense. Let us know when you get the good news! :bfp:

AFM- Thanks for all the support ladies. DH took my hpts away from me! :haha: So no more POAS for me. OTD Friday. Fx'd!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks everyone! I'm getting really nervous to get the results.
> 
> pizza - yay for triggering!

ASH-- I am thinking of you and praying for you this morning!!!


----------



## BabyD225

AQ- Hugs and more hugs to you... I see what you write on FB.. and i wish i could fly across the atlantic to give you a big hug. xo


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks girls! 

I found it very hard to be motivated to get the b/w done this morning ... I slept in as late as I could ... I guess I just wanna stay PUPO for as long as I can. I'm really nervous but I'm trying to keep myself busy until they call. I'm actually thinking about going back to sleep.


----------



## Sunshine24

ashknowsbest said:


> thanks girls!
> 
> I found it very hard to be motivated to get the b/w done this morning ... I slept in as late as I could ... I guess I just wanna stay PUPO for as long as I can. I'm really nervous but I'm trying to keep myself busy until they call. I'm actually thinking about going back to sleep.

ASH! I feel like I am waiting right along with you.....thinking about you! Waiting for the phone to ring is the worst thing in the world!


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: sorry u lost hun.. Really sweet of dad to help you guys out.. Will pray for ur third time lucky miracle :hugs:

Ash: can't wait!! 

Pizza: woohoo for trigger!!

Cali: hang in there.. Not very long now :happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

Thinking about you this morning Ash!! Praying you get your good news :)


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Just noticed your siggie :( so sorry you got a negative. I know how awful it is to go through 2 failed ivf cycles and im here if you need to talk. Stay strong. You have your frostie x


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash- I'm so sorry! Just saw what AQ posted!! I know this isnt the end for you though--and I know you have more tries with your insurance too, so be so grateful for that.

Stay strong. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Mamali

Oh my God ash sooooo sorry :cry::hugs:. No words can sooth what you are feeling right now. Just know that we are here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Ash I'm so sorry :hugs: I'm sure there's nothing I can say to make you feel better, but praying you and DH get through this together, will be thinking of you.

Sorry to ask another silly question girls, but we have our first scan tomorrow morning to see how I'm responding to stimms. I've had 5 Menopur jabs so tomorrow will be day 6...what should I hope to see tomorrow? Number of follicles/size? Completely clueless and want to know my stuff before heading in.


----------



## Mells54

Ash, I posted on the other thread, but want you to know I'm here for you! Stay strong.


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- You should see some decent sized follicles tomorrow so very exciting! varies depending on how well your responding but usually at this stage they should be around 8-10mm if i rem rightly. Good luck xxx


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks AQ, just so nervous about everything! I think I need to chill out a bit haha.
Hoping that all this pain has been due to lots of good follicles developing. DH's sperm count has been so low and we have no frozen back up, so just desperate to do everything I can to make us get to transfer.


----------



## LinemansWife

RAF- my dr also would check my estrogen level each time I went in. He liked to see it in a certain range and would adjust doseage according to the results. I only stimmed for 8 days so maybe it won't be much longer for you :)


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Ah i know the feeling. We have never had frozen. Really hoping we do this time around just incase... as we cannot afford another fresh cycle if this one doesnt work but i am being positive and praying it WILL :) x

Line- How are you doing? x


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- are you doing a different protocol this time? I know you've mentioned that you've never had an over abundance of eggs so wasn't sure if they'd try to change it up some. 

I'm doing great. Had another ultrasound today and baby A looks great. Heart rate at 174. We saw baby B's sac but no baby. He still saw fluid and blood in my uterus and cervix so I have to continue bedrest but other than that everything looked wonderful. I'm just feeling so blessed today.


----------



## cali_kt

Ash- Already posted on FET thread, but wanted to leave love here as well. Thinking of you! Big hugs. :hugs:

Line- Glad your little one is doing well and hope you're off bedrest soon!


----------



## Flowermal

Ash: posted on the other thread but no restriction on hugs ya so a BIG :hugs: for u dear.. Do rest well 

Line: great that baby is doing well.. Yup have all the rest u need :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Well, our scan today went really well! We have 18 follicles in total, 9 on each side :) There are a few at 6mm, one at 7mm and the rest are 10mm with a couple of 11mm. We're very happy! They seem happy that I'm responding well without over-responding (fingers crossed) so our final scan will be on Wednesday and the retrieval is still to be next Friday. At least now I know the discomfort and pain is due to lots of little follicles growing, so I don't mind so much :)


----------



## Sunshine24

RAF! Good for you!! That pain was just the meds, doing their job then--you must feel relieved. This part will go so fast for you, pretty soon you'll be on your way!


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you :hugs: I'm definitely a panicker so it's good to know it's all doing what it's supposed to! I'm sure you're right - it's flown in so far, so I can only imagine how quickly it will suddenly be the retrieval!


----------



## BabyD225

RAF- awesome news! I only had 12 eggs.. and I felt so bloated and swollen.. I can't imagine how you're feeling!!!!!! Enjoy the twinges and pains...it means it's going perfectly! xo:happydance:


----------



## wannabemomma

How are you feeling BabyD? I see you have a fighter in there! Hope you are well and everything is looking up for you!:hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

I feel prego.. lol..I'm already showing, I'm small- so my boobs and belly are larger, and I'm soooooo tired. but I'm so nervous. It's been a rollercoaster ride...Right now I'm waiting until next Tuesday for my next sono (first sono DH wont be able to make bc he has a business trip) and then they said I'm released to OB if everything is ok. However, because everything has been so slow developing, low hcg's and small fetus... I want to try and get some type of chromosomal testing done to make sure nothing is wrong or that I wont miscarry late term. I guess you never stop worrying! How are you feeling? Doing anything fun to relax before next transfer?


----------



## LinemansWife

RAF- yay! That's great news! And wow, what a great number of follies. I can't remember how many I had at that point but they only retrieved 16 and I was WAY uncomfortable! Hope everything goes by quickly for you :)


----------



## africaqueen

Line- We are doing the same protocol as last time, as whatever we do won't give me lots of eggs due to my very low AMH level sadly. I am hoping the quality is better this time around due to the DHEA and all the supplements and also i had the endo scratch and we will be using embryo glue and ICSI so think our chances are a fair bit better this time x

RAF- GREAT scan results! ooh exciting times ahead! x

BabyD- So glad your lil bean is still fighting and i wish you all the luck in the world for your next scan x

AFM- I got my biopsy results today and all clear thank god! so all systems go for next cycle! can't wait to see AF! haha. Got our consultation on Monday to get protocol sorted and meds ordered etc xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - I think you are right you never stop worrying! Im actually feeling like myself again and am enjoying getting back to just living life right now. My hubby travels for work too and I might go with him to Vegas :)

I am glad you are doing well!


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> BabyD - I think you are right you never stop worrying! Im actually feeling like myself again and am enjoying getting back to just living life right now. My hubby travels for work too and I might go with him to Vegas :)
> 
> I am glad you are doing well!

Oh how fun! I've never been! My DH has been 3 times and loves it... if this pregnancy fails- I told DH that I want to go to Vegas or New Orleans and have a last hoorah with some dirty martini's! :) Do you travel often? We try to. My DH goes at least once a month... sucks.. but sometimes I like alone time to read, watch Grey's Anatomy or Bachelor and take a long bath in silence :)


----------



## PizzaWagon

Egg retrieval was done at 0700! They got 9 eggs!!! My DH took lots of pics and recorded me coming out of the anesthesia, lol. But he wasn't in the room when they took the eggs out. I kind of wish he was so he could of told me what happened. I'm a little sore and tired but super excited at the same time :D


----------



## africaqueen

Pizza- 9 eggs is great! good luck for your call tomorrow x


----------



## PizzaWagon

africaqueen said:


> Pizza- 9 eggs is great! good luck for your call tomorrow x

Thank you


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- oh I knew you had a low amh. Sorry, lost my brain for a second. And wow! I thought I knew a lot about IVF but I don't have a clue what all that is that you mentioned. Seems like alot more has went into this cycle. I truly hope you get several so that you can have some frosties for later. 

Pizza- 9 is wonderful! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report tomorrow!


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks so much girls :flower: hoping these little follies keep growing, but wondering how uncomfortable I'll be feeling this time next week?! Going to try and put my worries out of my mind until the next scan and enjoy DH looking after me :)

AQ so glad you got the all clear! Will be thinking of you at your appointment on Monday.

BabyD so pleased things are still progressing, got everything crossed that you are released to you OB next week.

Pizza congats! And that's so lovely you've got all the pics of this morning, although I'm not sure I'd be looking my best coming out of anaesthesia!!


----------



## Samsfan

Wheres ASH!!!! hope shes ok


----------



## africaqueen

Sams- I think she is prob taking some time out as a 2nd fail is hard to take. Well it was for me anyway. x

Ash- If your reading, hope your ok and we look forward to having you back when you feel able x


----------



## ashknowsbest

babyd - so happy to hear that the heartbeat was still there! I think things are starting to look better for you and I couldn't be happier! Keeping my FX'd that things keep progressing in the right direction :hugs:

pizza - congrats on 9 eggs! Hope you get a good fert report tomorrow! 

AFM - thanks everyone for the wonderful support, you girls really are amazing and I feel so lucky to know all of you :hugs: I've been reading but not posting but since Sam seemed a little worried I thought I would just update real quick. I scheduled my WTF appointment and it's on the 28th so in two weeks .... my doctor ended up calling me last night to say he was sorry that it didn't work, etc. and that he was already working with the embryologist to figure out what went wrong and what we can change next time ... or we'll be doing the FET. Not sure yet! I have to be honest ... and a little embarrassed but when the doctor called I was kind of drunk ... I just wanted to have some wine after not drinking for about 4 weeks .. and of course it only took 2 glasses for me to be drunk! Will be stalking all of you but might be quiet for the next few weeks! 

Oh I'm also scheduling a consult with a new clinic ... don't know which one yet maybe NYU because I heard it is pretty good but I have to do some research about success rates.


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Glad your thinking ahead and you have great options :hugs: x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pizza - wow that is awesome! Please let us know how youa re doing.

Ash - you deserved that wine dont be embarrassed.

AQ - what is embryo glue?


----------



## PizzaWagon

LinemansWife said:


> Pizza- 9 is wonderful! Can't wait to hear your fertilization report tomorrow!




RAFwife said:


> Pizza congats! And that's so lovely you've got all the pics of this morning, although I'm not sure I'd be looking my best coming out of anaesthesia!!




ashknowsbest said:


> pizza - congrats on 9 eggs! Hope you get a good fert report tomorrow!




ttcbaby117 said:


> Pizza - wow that is awesome! Please let us know how youa re doing.


Thank-you everyone :) I cant wait for the phone call tomorrow! The pictures my DH took are quite funny but I'm glad he took them, lol


----------



## RAFwife

Ash been thinking of you :hugs: glad you had some wine, and pleased things are in motion for your next steps x


----------



## Sunshine24

ASH! Great to hear from you. Dont apologize for drinking -- I can totally picture myself doing the exact same thing. In fact I told my DH that if I get bad news this Monday he should expect me to be getting nice and drunk after work. Hahahaha. I just KNOW it will work for you. You are doing everything right, it will happen.

RAF-- YAY!

AQ- Come on AF!

Babyd- this baby is a FIGHTER! I have a good feeling!!

AFM- Monday is my beta. Ohhhh boy. it all comes down to this. I dont FEEL pregnant or anything and I am actually experiencing LESS "symptoms" than I was earlier this week ( earlier this week I was exhausted, sore, and super bloated---although I know that was prob all the progesterone.... ) Time will tell I suppose. We'll definitely go for IVF #2 right away if this is a bust, but I'm praying so so so so so hard that we can save IVF #2 for baby #1's sibling.

I will probably update when I find out Monday--I don't know how I will feel depending on the news.

Thank you for ALL your thoughts throughout this cycle. I cannot believe I made it through 4 IUIs without this support. It's been a godsend and has helped me stay positive throughout this crazy ride. I LOVE YOU ALL!:hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, my appt is tomorrow. can't wait already! af came on wednesday, hope by tommorow she is gone. having another baseline tomorrow, and i"ll know when to start stimms. oh i hope and pray this is it.

hope you all are doing great! cali is testing today right?


----------



## Sunshine24

Me again! I just posted about 30 minutes ago, sorry to clog the feed!

Anyway I just heard from my doctor and wanted to share-- and I have 3 frozen 5 days embryos! :cold:

I have obviously never done IVF before but she kept saying how "GREAT" this was. ( Is it? Does anyone have any more info? )

I am reassured to have back-ups in case fresh doesn't work. But I'll still crossing everything for a :bfp: on Monday!


----------



## Mamali

yayyyy sunshine, thats good news. am new to all these, but from what i've read from the ladies here it seems you have 3 frozen blasts and thats great. fingers crossed for you though monday you get your bfp. congrats dear :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Mamali said:


> Hello everyone, my appt is tomorrow. can't wait already! af came on wednesday, hope by tommorow she is gone. having another baseline tomorrow, and i"ll know when to start stimms. oh i hope and pray this is it.
> 
> hope you all are doing great! cali is testing today right?

Thanks for remembering me! Sitting in waiting room now waiting on the draw. Sooooo nervous. GL w your baseline!


----------



## Sunshine24

Cali! Ahh! Good luck!


----------



## LinemansWife

Sunshine- having frosties is amazing!! I'd much rather a FET than a fresh cycle. I'm hoping to use mine for baby #2!! So definitely a good thing!

Cali- thinking about you today!! Really hope you get your good news :)


----------



## PizzaWagon

5 mature eggs, all 5 where fertilized! :D


----------



## Sunshine24

pizzawagon said:


> 5 mature eggs, all 5 where fertilized! :d

pizza! Yay!


----------



## Mamali

PizzaWagon said:


> 5 mature eggs, all 5 where fertilized! :D

Yayyyyy pizza that's great news. Hope you get your forever baby from them :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pizza - that is so awesome!!! When is your transfer? How have you been feeling.

AFM - I have my baseline scan and bloods on Monday and I start my BCPs also. So that is it for me for 21 days. I will have an endo scratch in the week of March 26th and then stimming is set to start on April 8th. Im nervous, scared, excited, and feeling a bit up and down about this right now. I just hope it works and the process isn't to painful. I just keep remembering that I will be pregnant soon!


----------



## africaqueen

Pizza- FAB news! x

Tccbaby- Good luck for your scratch. I had mine during GA so don't know what it is like but hope it works for us both x

Good luck to all the ladies having scans or testing soon x

For those that have asked about the embryo glue, its basically a glue like substance that is supposed to aid implantation and they use it in our clinic. They put the embies in it and then transfer and it helps them to attach to the womb xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks AQ and thank you for the explanation, I was wondering about the glue!


----------



## Sunshine24

When I had my transfer my doc also transferred something first that he said would help the embies implant.....he said it was a bit of HCG actually and would work like glue. He did a mock transfer with the hcg first to make sure everything would go as planned with the embryo, and then followed w the embryo 7 minutes later.

I will know Monday if it actually worked though....


----------



## Lyghtning

Hi ladies, I haven't been here for awhile so here is a bit of an update.

I had Egg Collection back on 1st Feb, they collected 25 eggs (19 mature) 16 fertilised and we ended up with 5 Blastocycsts which is great.

The bummer was I got OHSS so I had to wait 2 weeks until my period then another full cycle for my next period to let my ovaries rest. Its been 6 weeks but my period finally came yesterday (1st time I've been happy to see it in a long time)

Had a blood test today then another blood test next Thursday, not too sure what the next step will be after that guessing transfer will be in about two weeks ?

Just about to have a read back through, hope there are some BFP's to report


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Fingers majorly crossed for you for monday! x

Lyghting- Lovely to have you back with us :) sorry to hear you were delayed with ohss but hope this FET brings your bfp. If you check out our 1st page we have 15 BFPS :) x


----------



## babyhopes1981

Every time I log in I am amazed at the amount of activity here! Sorry haven't been able to update regularly ..but glad to see the number of BFPs growing! 

Ash :hugs: I have been through this earlier and understand how you feel but believe me god has plans and am sure your prayers will be answered soon.. Ur in my prayers! 

BabyD - glad to hear the good news..wishing you good luck and a smooth pregnancy! 

Linemans - Congrats and wishing u a healthy pregnancy! 

Sunshine and Cali - fingers crossed fr u and wishing u good luck !waiting for the good news :) 

Good luck to all for their scans , retrievals and transfers!! 

AQ - special thanx to you for this wonderful thread! And wishing you all the luck. Third time will be the lucky one for u! My prayers and wishes always! 

Update from me - had been schedule for an ob appointment today and was hoping for an U/s.. But have been schedule for one on 25th march .. Doc mentioned the beta numbers confirm the pregnancy and today was early for a scan.. So need to wait a good 9 days for my next appointment!


----------



## africaqueen

babyhopes- thank you so much x good luck for your scan. Soon be here an you will get to see your bean/beans :) xxx


----------



## cali_kt

opping in for a quick update. My test was negative. I'm having a hard time keeping faith that this will ever work. :cry: We have 3 embies left. 1 is day 5 and 2 are day 6. Not feeling super good about that. Told my clinic we are taking a break. This is it after our FETs. We can't afford another round of IVF. 
Taking a couple days off from the thread. But I will be back to support you all, like you have me.


----------



## RAFwife

Oh cali I'm so sorry :hugs: hoping the break gives you your strength and hope back for carrying on. Will be thinking of you xx


----------



## PizzaWagon

Sunshine24 said:


> pizza! Yay!




Mamali said:


> Yayyyyy pizza that's great news. Hope you get your forever baby from them :hugs:




ttcbaby117 said:


> Pizza - that is so awesome!!! When is your transfer? How have you been feeling.




africaqueen said:


> Pizza- FAB news! x


Thank-you everyone!!! I still have 5 embryos growing :D and doing a day 5 transfer. So Tuesday the 19 will be my transfer day!!!


----------



## Mamali

cali_kt said:


> opping in for a quick update. My test was negative. I'm having a hard time keeping faith that this will ever work. :cry: We have 3 embies left. 1 is day 5 and 2 are day 6. Not feeling super good about that. Told my clinic we are taking a break. This is it after our FETs. We can't afford another round of IVF.
> Taking a couple days off from the thread. But I will be back to support you all, like you have me.

Oh Cali dear :hugs: am so sorry. Take all the time you need, and we'll be right here when you are back.


----------



## Sunshine24

Cali - I'm so very sorry hon. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, we're all here for you. I still believe it will happen for you, I really really do!!!!:hugs:

Go have a nice big glass of wine and take some time off, you deserve it.


----------



## africaqueen

Cali- I am so sorry you got a negative, but please don't lose hope this early on. Its your 1st cycle and lots of 1st cycles fail so stay strong and think how amazing you have your frosties for extra chance. :hugs: x

Pizza- Glad your 5 embies are doing well and lots of luck for Tuesday x

xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Cali: so sorry dear.. Stay hopeful.. Have a good rest and give it another shot :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

AQ- I've been watching and reading posts. I hope that I add to your BFP on Friday. I test then after IVF. It was my first cycle. I'm 38 and hoping to get positive results. I tested today on my own and I don't think it was a good idea. I'm negative at 7dpt3.

Cali- I'm so sorry!

Pizza- Good luck!


----------



## Mells54

Cali, so sorry. I'm in the same boat, but we don't have any frosties. Don't lose hope.

AFM, have my WTF appt in a couple of weeks. After that we will decide what we want to do next.


----------



## Karis23

hi ladies

sorry i havent posted in a while. i seem to have missed out on so much. 

cali and ash - im so sorry for the BFN's ladies. stay strong and keep praying. theres a lady i know who had her first 2 kids through ivf, shes now pregnant, naturally! I just know a miracle will come to both of u soon.

AFM - i had a bleed a few days so rushed to the emergency room, thankfully all was well. had my scan the next day and we saw :baby::baby::baby:
However, i dont think our third will survive as the heart rate was alot slower, im only 6 weeks so its still too soon to get too excited about anything. 

i will be moving over to another thread but will still come and stop by to catch up every few days. 

wishing all you ladies the very best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Ukbaby86

Hello all, just thought I'd introduce myself as I'm new to this forum. 
We started our first ICSI in September 2012 which unfortunately failed. What made it even more frustrating is that an actual cause of infertility was completely unknown and our consultants couldn't find the problem. 
We then seen our embryologist for a follow up appointment after they collected 13 eggs which 7 fertilised but non made it , or were deformed. He suggested that we try a different more aggressive injection which could give us a better outcome the second time. 

After waiting 3 months, we started the second cycle in January with me ending up with a harmless cyst on the ovary which they later removed. I then went on to have 22 eggs retrieved with 6 excellent little beauties!! They transferred 2 back and sure enough I am now 9 weeks pregnant with one little miracle from god!! We have the four remaining frozen for future use. 

I wish you all the best and I know it's easy for me to say but I used to scour these type of forums looking for positive advice. As my consultant told me, the NhS doesn't allow 3 shots at it for nothing!! Stay strong and good luck to you all!!!! If anyone needs advice , I'm here ....


----------



## ttcbaby117

UK - thanks for the inspriation. Would you tell me which drugs they originally have you on which they switched you too?


----------



## RAFwife

Hi girls, have another quick question (sorry, I did mention I was a panicker!).

Has anyone else experienced sickness whilst stimming? I am on 2 ampules of menopur (day 9 today) and have been feeling nauseous on and off since starting, but it has gradually been getting worse. I've been struggling to eat a lot (around 1000 calories) and today I've just been feeling so sick - I managed cereal, a slice of toast a few hours later and soup a few hours after that but really can't bear the thought of eating any more. Is this normal or should I be worried? Last scan I had 18 follicles, I am very bloated at the moment but still weeing loads, a bit worried I'm over stimulating. Final scan isn't until Wednesday. Thanks for any advice xx


----------



## just1healthy1

Hi ladies...I've written before in other threads (mostly on IUI's) but this is my first time on a IVF thread. After 4 failed IUI's we are well into our first IVF cycle!!:winkwink: DH is 33 and I am 30...mostly UI on our part, his sperms are borderline so we will do ICSI. I was on 16 days of BCP, but for the past 3 days I've been on stims Bravelle 225 and Menopur 75. Went in for scan and b/w today...E2 is a little low at 90, so Dr. said to up my stims to Bravelle 300, Menopur 150. However, he did say he sees a lot of follicles on both my ovaries, so that's exciting :thumbup::thumbup:. As of now our ER day is scheduled for the 25th and ET day is scheduled for the 30th. I know all that could change...but we are staying positive and praying all goes well!! Thanks for reading!:flower::flower:


----------



## just1healthy1

RAFwife said:


> Hi girls, have another quick question (sorry, I did mention I was a panicker!).
> 
> Has anyone else experienced sickness whilst stimming? I am on 2 ampules of menopur (day 9 today) and have been feeling nauseous on and off since starting, but it has gradually been getting worse. I've been struggling to eat a lot (around 1000 calories) and today I've just been feeling so sick - I managed cereal, a slice of toast a few hours later and soup a few hours after that but really can't bear the thought of eating any more. Is this normal or should I be worried? Last scan I had 18 follicles, I am very bloated at the moment but still weeing loads, a bit worried I'm over stimulating. Final scan isn't until Wednesday. Thanks for any advice xx

I have definitely felt "sick" with Menopur and Bravelle...headaches, chills and fatigue. Hoping my body adjusts to them quick since I have to up dosage today. My mood hasn't changed yet...I'm still not a raging lunatic like Dr. said I may become!! So that's good for DH!!:haha:


----------



## africaqueen

Sams- Love that pma and i look forward to adding your BFP to the 1st page. PMA PMA PMA x

Karis- OMG Our 1st set of triplets! aaaaah cant believe it! lol. Hope the 3rd baby's hb picks up but if not then i hope your twins are ok. Stay strong x

Mells- Hope you come up with a good plan b x

ukbaby- Thanks for sharing such a positive story and huge congrats! i would like to know which pct offers 3 NHS cycles though as it seems to be unheard of nowadays. We were denied funding for a 3rd cycle even though i have no tubes and very low AMH and we appealed it for several months so now we have to pay over £5000 for this next cycle x

RAF- I never felt sick whilst stimming but that's as i barely respond even with max drugs. I would image if you are responding well, this would account for the sickness and i hope you get lots of eggs x

Just1- Welcome to our thread and best of luck with this cycle! x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- We have our private appt tomorrow to get protocol sorted and drugs ordered ready to start on next AF which should be around the 29th of this month! can't believe we are doing this again for the 3rd time! crazy. lol. Hope it's 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Raf. If you are having such severe side effects you may want to call your nurse. I was on 300 ml of bravelle and 300 ml menopour and i felt bloating, bur no other side effect. 


Uk. Good luck. 

AQ. Wishing you the best of luck. May this be your last successful cycle. :flower:




africaqueen said:


> Sams- Love that pma and i look forward to adding your BFP to the 1st page. PMA PMA PMA x
> 
> Karis- OMG Our 1st set of triplets! aaaaah cant believe it! lol. Hope the 3rd baby's hb picks up but if not then i hope your twins are ok. Stay strong x
> 
> Mells- Hope you come up with a good plan b x
> 
> ukbaby- Thanks for sharing such a positive story and huge congrats! i would like to know which pct offers 3 NHS cycles though as it seems to be unheard of nowadays. We were denied funding for a 3rd cycle even though i have no tubes and very low AMH and we appealed it for several months so now we have to pay over £5000 for this next cycle x
> 
> RAF- I never felt sick whilst stimming but that's as i barely respond even with max drugs. I would image if you are responding well, this would account for the sickness and i hope you get lots of eggs x
> 
> Just1- Welcome to our thread and best of luck with this cycle! x
> 
> Hi to all the gang x
> 
> AFM- We have our private appt tomorrow to get protocol sorted and drugs ordered ready to start on next AF which should be around the 29th of this month! can't believe we are doing this again for the 3rd time! crazy. lol. Hope it's 3rd time lucky xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sunshine24

HI everyone! Happy Sunday night.

Please keep me in your thoughts, I have my blood draw tomorrow at 8am.

I don't "feel" pregnant--from time to time I actually feel as though AF is on her way, but thats how I felt when I was on progesterone from IUIs so I'm not taking any of that too seriously.

I'll probably update tomorrow when I hear, can't predict how I will feel, depending on whatever the news may be....but you've all been such an amazing huge support to me, I definitely want to share this step of the journey too, no matter what.


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- Good luck and either way we are here to support xxx


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck Sunshine! Will be thinking about you tomorrow :)


----------



## Flowermal

All the best sunshine! FXed for u :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - congrats on your :cold: and can't wait to hear how your beta goes tomorrow! You haven't POAS right? 

cali - I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn :hugs: I know how you feel and I really hope we get there one day! If you need to talk I'm here, you can always PM me.

pizza - congrats on your 5 embryos! You're doing a 5dt right? Best of luck and I hope it turns out to be your forever baby! 

ttc - good luck with your baseline b/w and u/s! It's so exciting to get started but I can understand your mixed feelings. When I did my first IVF I just kept thinking .. wow, I'm doing IVF ... it's hard to grasp but you will :) Let us know how it goes tomorrow! 

lyghtning - welcome back to the group and good luck for your next cycle! FX'd! 

baby - congrats on your pregnancy and can't wait to hear about your scan! 

sam - your OTD is coming up soon! Are you excited?! Are you feeling anything? And are you planning on POAS ... ? Sorry for so many questions! 

mells - good luck at your WTF appointment! When is it? Mine is on the 28th of this month.

karis - congrats on the triplets! I hope the smallest of the babies makes it through :hugs: FX'd! 

RAF - I've definitely felt sick during stimming. I think it's the combination of all of your hormones changing and just the side effects of the medication. I'm sure you'll be okay, just take lots of baths or do things that soothe you :) Oh yeah and have your OH wait on you all of the time :haha:

just1 - good luck with your cycle and welcome to the group! FX'd for you! This is a great group and you will find lots of support here :hugs:

AQ - I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you :hugs: It definitely feels weird going through multiple cycles but you'll get there! 

AFM - I have my WTF appointment on the 28th of this month. I will be out of town but my OH is going to meet with the doctor and they're going to conference call me. I'm going to visit my best friend from HS ... she lives in Texas with her boyfriend and he's in the military and will be gone on training so we're going to have some quality girl time. It should be really nice to just have a relaxing vacation ... especially since it's going to be such nice weather where I'm going! A few things I've thought about for the next cycle ... PGD testing on the embryos, DNA fragmentation testing on OH's sperm, putting HCG in my uterus before the transfer to help with sticking, maybe some clotting testing, and possibly assisted hatching ?? Also, I've thought about asking for a different protocol since I seem to get shitty eggs ... I just hope my doctor realizes that we need to do something different or I will be moving clinics. I haven't scheduled my other consult yet, I will probably schedule that one for after I get back from my little vacation. 

Wow, it took a while to catch up but I'm always here cheering you girls on even when I'm not posting regularly! Love you all and wish you all nothing but the best! :flower:


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash, good to hear from you! Glad you're going to be able to enjoy a nice vacation with your friend, you deserve it, live it up!!

I have not POAS. I cannot believe it. With all 4 IUIs I POAS every time from like day 10 through my beta--and also AF started the day before my beta each time too so I always knew I wasnt pregnant well before my blood test. It was heart wrenching to get BFN, BFN, day after day and I just couldnt put myself through days of agony this time. If I get bad news tomorrow it will be excrutiating but at least I wont have already gone through a week of it. That's my logic right now anyway, I guess I wont know how I'll feel until I find out what's going on...

Thanks for your support! I've been thinking about you and I'm glad you have a plan moving forward and I think you have some great ideas for your doc!


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine, Good Luck!

Ash, my appt is the 25th, but I think we need to change it so both DH and I can go. I have another appt that day and since my RE is 3 1/2 hrs away it takes the whole day. What part of Texas are you visiting? I live in NM, but only about 10 minutes to the border of the panhandle of TX. We go to Lubbock and Amarillo regarlarly. Have a fun visit!


----------



## ashknowsbest

sunshine - I can totally understand not wanting to test before the beta to avoid being upset before you need to be. I felt the exact same way :hugs: Seriously I hope you have good news for us tomorrow! Will be thinking of you all day! 

mells - well good luck for your appointment. I hope you don't have to move it too far back and that you and your doctor can come up with a solid plan! I'm flying into San Antonio, she lives about 15 minutes from the airport. I think we're going to check out the river walk and go to a winery so that should be fun!


----------



## LinemansWife

Ash- glad you are making plans. Were you on baby aspirin? My RE had me on it and I think it is to prevent clotting issues. 
It's cool that you will be in Texas. I live one state over in Louisiana. We're all so far apart that's its crazy to think you'll be close.


----------



## ashknowsbest

No I wasn't on baby asprin but I'm definitely going to be asking about it at the WTF appointment! I know it's crazy that we're all so far apart. I wish we were closer together, we could all get together for lunch or something! It would be so nice but I'm happy to have you all on here, it's better than not having you guys at all!


----------



## RAFwife

Sunshine good luck for today! Fingers and toes crossed x

Ash - definitely got dh waiting on me covered :) he's been amazing throughout all this, I could really get used to being waited on hand and foot!!

Thanks for all the advice, from what you guys said I think I'm going to wait it out. Scan will be done by this time in 2 days so hopefully can manage fine until then. The sickness tends to get worse as the day goes on so have been trying to eat more this morning to cram in some calories and protein. 

Can't believe this week is actually here, feels so surreal. You guys will know exactly how I'm feeling, we are so nervous/excited and just desperate for this to work. Trying not to think too much about it though because it's overwhelming and I need to stay calm!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Well I won't know until 4pm or later today! I had my blood draw already but they said the clinic is swamped today. I have no idea how I am going to make it through this work day! AHHH!


----------



## africaqueen

Ash- Glad you have lots of positive things to look into for next cycle and i hope 3rd time is a charm for you too x

Sunshine- Aww not long now and you will know. You are soooo strong not poas! lol. x

AFM- We had our joint consultation today with the clinical director of our fertility clinic and have everything set up to start our 3rd cycle on next AF which should be around 30th of this month :) this time around we are doing the short cetrotide protocol again but il be on 8 amps of stimms which is 2 more amps than last cycle and we will be doing ICSI. Also our doc said he will definitely be transferring 2 embryos if we are lucky enough to get at least 2 this time around as we only ever got 1 embie with each of our previous cycles. Also the clinic now uses embryo glue with every cycle so we will be using that. Appt was very positive and lots of different things about this cycle so feeling very optimistic and even a little excited! hehe xxx


----------



## Sunshine24

Yay for you AQ!! Sounds like 3rd time will be the charm! :) :)


----------



## RAFwife

Eeeek Sunshine hope the afternoon flies by for you!!

AQ that all sounds amazing!! Really seems like there's lots of sensible, positive changes being made for this cycle, and you're starting so soon! :happydance: Have everything crossed for you, hope this is your lucky cycle xx


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck AQ! Sounds like your doc is on top of it!! :thumbup:

I have been hanging around reading the posts.:coffee: Hope you ladies are well and staying positive.


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: so happy and excited for u!! :hugs: gret that things are underway for ur third-time-lucky miracle :)

Sunshine: fly afternoon fly!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Well, results are in, and it's hard to even type clearly as I shake and try to remain calm and not run around screaming with joy.....


:bfp:



I am so happy, shocked, delighted, and over the moon!!

Found out about 2 hours ago, I first had to drive to DH's office to tell him before I posted here!! I called him from outside and said, " Please come outside I have something to give you." He came outside and I just handed him a note that said " YES." He was like--you mean?? We are? You mean?? YOURE PREGNANT>???? :) :)

After almost 2 years of trying to conceive, 4 failed IUI's, surgery, tears, heartache, and this IVF----we have our BFP.

It's early days I know...so please continue to pray--I am still so cautious!! I could not have gotten here in one sane piece without all of you, so THANK YOU!


----------



## LinemansWife

Sunshine-- YAY!!! I seriously have tears of joy for you and your family!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## RAFwife

Yessss!! SO happy for you Sunshine! Was worth the wait :) Go celebrate!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks for well wishes ladies x

Momma- Nice to see you back here and thank you x

Sunshine - HUGE congrats!!!! sooo happy for you and dh!!:happydance::bfp::happydance: Happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sunshine - I cant stop smiling for you hun! I know I already put up a congrats but I could scream it from the roof right now!

AQ - glad you guys have a plan! the 30th will be here in not time!

AFM - I start on my bcps tonight! I also found out I will not be doing 21 days of bcps only 14 days.....so stimming should start around April 8th for me! I cant believe it but this is it!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sunshine - congrats on your pregnancy!! Happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:

ttc - yay for starting! You'll start stimming the day before my birthday, woohoo!


----------



## just1healthy1

Sunshine - you totally got me teary eyed!! very happy for you and your DH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - wow, that's good luck then!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- Yay for starting bcps! we will probs spend part of the 2ww together all being well xxx


----------



## Mells54

Sunshine! awesome news!

Ash, I love San Antonio. Have a great time. We are a military family so I have been there a couple of times now.

AQ, so happy that things are under way for you.

AFM, my WTF appt is the 28th. Not sure what to think or what steps we will take. Seems like the end of the line, but we'll see. I've really been struggling with my depression (I've been on meds to control it for years now), so I hope to get some relief after my appt.


----------



## ashknowsbest

mells - yay the same day as mine! Definitely let me know how it goes, I will be interested to see what our doctors say! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - sorry you are feeling down. Would you ask your Dr about your anti depressants? The reason I say that is because I have a friend who was ltttc and she was on meds......well she go off of them and got pg. Now I don't know if that might be an issue for you but maybe it is worth asking. Chin up, we are here if you need us.


----------



## Flowermal

Sunshine: awesome awesome news!! So so happy for u! Will definitely pray that little one sticks :hugs:

Ttc: yay for starting! 

Mells: my thoughts are with you.. :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi ladies,
Thank you for your support. Means a lot to have you all care! DH and I had a nice chat this weekend and worked out our plan. We will try one more time. So we will have our FET in june/july time. I need time to relax and get back to myself. Started up cross fit and focusing on school...and enjoying life with out TTC stress. If the FET doesn't work...then we will work on adopting. It's hard to think that we only get one more shot, but we financially can't afford to do it again. We already are strapped because of this round. Just wanted to say thanks and I'll be stalking the thread for BFPs!!


----------



## Mamali

yayyy sunshine thats wonderful news :happydance: :happydance:, congrats dear, and have a H and H 9 months :hugs:

Africa queen wish you all the best and praying for you this will be your forever baby :hugs:.

Ttc yayy for starting, fingers crossed for you dear.

Ash how are you doing dear? :hugs:

hello mells, sorry you are feeling down, hope your WTF appt goes ok.

Cali relaxing and taking time off ttc for a while is a good idea :hugs:.

Sorry if i missed anyone, work is a bit hectic these days, i hardly find time to check in.

afm, i have officialy started stimming :happydance::happydance: . started yesterday with pergoveris 150IU/75IU, my next scan and bloods is saturday. can't wait to be PUPO already!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Cali-- It sounds like you and DH have a good plan to move forward. I will continue praying for yoU!

Good luck to all those starting their cycles soon!

AFM-- I have a question about when it's okay to tell our families about the BFP? I'm only 4 weeks today and I'd rather be safe than sorry, but we spend a LOT of time with our fams and I think it would be very difficult to hide it for the 12 weeks most people do. I'd love to tell them at 6 weeks ( Easter Sunday ) but is that way too soon? I dont want to do anything crazy!


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- I am sorry your struggling. I have suffered with depression since my mum died and its awful. Some days i am bright and others i can barely get out the bed. I am not on meds though. I find comfort in long walks along the beach or park. Hope your appt goes well x

Cali- I know how you feel as this next cycle is our last too as we cannot afford another unless we win the lotto an that is not likely! lol. Lets hope we don't need anymore x

Mamali- Yay for stimming! your officially on the rollercoaster now ;) hope all goes well x

Sunshine- You tell people when you feel ready hun. The only thing is, i told lots of people i was preg with 1st pregnancy and when it turned out to be ectopic an i was so sad losing baby, lots of ppl still asked me was i having symptoms or any signs of movement a few mths on as they didnt know what happened. This time around if this cycle works we will only be telling my dad and MIL until our 7wk scan and once we see a hb we will tell close friends xxx


----------



## BabyD225

So today is 8 weeks 1 day for me... going in a 6:00pm to see if all looks good and if the heart is still going strong. Fingers crossed for me/pray to whoever you pray to. Thanks for the support all! xo


----------



## RAFwife

BabyD you've been in my prayers, hope the little heartbeat is still going strong :flower:

Sunshine, I'm certainly not qualified to offer advice but my gut instinct is you will know when is right :) both our families and some close friends know we're doing ivf so would know the outcome either way, I'd probably have preferred to keep it quiet a bit longer though. Hope I get to have the bfp announcement dilemma soon! Easter Sunday would be lovely though.

Mamali good luck for stimming! Hope it all goes well for you.

Cali it sounds like you have a great plan, hope you enjoy your break and relax before the fet.

Afm final scan tomorrow, hoping to trigger tomorrow night. I've been waiting for this week for so long, I'm just feeling so emotional and nervous. I'm excited to be at this point but so scared we don't make it to transfer :nope:


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD- will be thinking and praying for you today. Hope you get good news :)

Sunshine- I agree with AQ. It has to be when you are comfortable. We told my parents and siblings the day I found out but only because they knew my schedule and knew I was testing that day. We told some friends and family after we saw the hb at 7 weeks but this was all on my husband. He told everyone and I had to play catch up so I wouldn't hurt feelings. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks so I completely understand you wanting that. We ended up telling everyone (Facebook) at 10 weeks.


----------



## Sunshine24

Praying for you BabyD!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## just1healthy1

Sunshine - Tell them when you feel it's right!!:thumbup: Easier said than done though, I struggle with who I will tell and when, all the time. In our case my DH family has no idea we've been struggling so long and they have no idea we're doing IVF. My mom and one brother knows, haven't told my dad or other brothers. Mostly, I've confided in girl friends...most of them know and are cheering us on. So I feel like I have to let them know the outcome soon after we find out. Which takes away from the "big reveal" I've always dreamed about. 

BabyD - hope you get good news today!:flower::flower:

Mamali - hope your stimming goes well!! 

AFM - I'm on Day 6 of stimming...and I swear I've gained weight since two days ago...my belly looks like it's already carrying a baby in there. i can't even suck in! :growlmad:. Anyone else gained a lot of weight during stimming? I mean, I know we're supposed to but good grief I feel like a balloon. On a positive note, my left ovary is starting to feel very uncomfortable...like it's working overtime so that's exciting!! Hoping lots of follies are getting bigger. I had scan and bw today...waiting on results. if all goes as planned i'll be triggering saturday and ER Monday!! getting super excited!!!:happydance:


----------



## Sunshine24

just1-good for you day 6! you're almost there! i felt like i gained a little weight too toward the end of stims, my doc said unless it was a significant amount it was okay. thanks for your advice too on when to tell or when not to. NO ONE knows we're going through IVF ( crazy , i know! ) one of my close friends kenw we had done IUI previously, but since the lap she thinks we're just giving it a go on our own. i dont know what my family thinks but i'm sure it's safe to assume that they think we are trying and it's just taking a while. everyone will be so excited to hear the news, i just want to blurt it out at 6 weeks, but i dont want to do it too soon!!! but i guess if anything happened after we announced it i'd want my family's support anyway, ya know?


----------



## RAFwife

just1healthy1 my stomach is huuuuuge and I'm day 11 of stimming. It really is very noticeable, avoiding any tight clothes at the moment! I've been very uncomfortable for over a week now though and on my day 6 I had 18 follicles so I guess it's a good sign! Excited for you :happydance: My left side has been giving me more bother than the other the past few days so we sound quite similar!


----------



## PizzaWagon

IVF Transfer was today at 10:30 :D 4 embryos made it to the day 5 blastocyst stage!!! We put 2 back and will freeze the other 2 tomorrow (day 6)!!! So I'm officially PUPO and my OTD is the 29th :D I'm super excited and happy!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

OMG PIZZA!!! That sounds amazing ( and very similar to how mine went!!! ) I will be thinking of you!! Hope the time flies by between now and the 29th!


----------



## Mamali

BabyD fingers crossed and praying for you dear :hugs:, hope you hear good news.

RAF dear you will make it to transfer God's willing, just hang in there and stay positive :hugs:.

Oh Pizza congrats on being PUPO :happydance:, can't wait to hear your BFP :hugs:

Sunshine I guess it's best you wait 12 weeks before you tell(easier said than done). My DH didn't want us to tell anyone, not even family members, we are doing ivf, and we won't tell when we get our BFP until I start showing :wacko:. Hope I can do that, its really hard keeping it from my mum and sisters.


----------



## angielude

I had my scan today after three days of stims. They said everything was looking really good and my estradiol levels are good. I think they measured three or four on the left and three on the right at 10 and 12mm. I hope that is good? I am staying on the same dose this evening of 450 gonal f and 10iu of low dose hcg and will have follow up in the morning at 830. Hope everyone is doing well, and congrats on the transfers and being pupo!


----------



## just1healthy1

PIZZA - Congrats on being PUPO!!! That's so exciting...can't wait for your BFP!!:baby:

Angie - i think those numbers are good. at least you're looking at 6 or 7 eggs!! 

AFM - just got a call back about my day 6 scan and bw. they only see 2 follies on my left and 1 on my right:nope:. i wish there were more. my E2 level is at 234. i hope to all the heavens and gods more mature before my ER. I'm 30...I thought I'd be overproducing, not under:growlmad::dohh: If anything this just means we may not have any embies to freeze:cold:. i don't want to do this again, this is tough:cry:


----------



## Sunshine24

just1--dont lose hope yet! they always seem to find more when it comes to retrieval ( hidden behind ovaries, etc ) they thought i was going to have 5 and they retrieved 7! and, its all about quality, not quantity too--so better to have 4 good ones than 16 not so good. i think you're going along great, hang in there, this phase will be over soon.


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Lots of luck for tomorrow an im sure you will be fine getting to transfer! in all my years on these boards i have only ever known of 3 ladies not to make it an that's out of hundreds so pma all the way x


Pizza- congrats on being pupo with twins! and 2 frosties is fab too! this is the perfect outcome i long for from this next cycle ;) x

Angie- All sounds good to me :) i had 8 follies and we managed to get 6 eggs last cycle, but only 1 embie so all about quality really and im sure you will be fine x

Just1- On our 1st cycle they only seen 3 or 4 follicles which resulted in just 2 eggs, but we did get 1 top quality embie to transfer, just sadly didnt stick. I know its hard to stay positive but all it takes is one good egg an sperm an for the embie to stick also you may develop more follicles before egg collection. Good luck x

Pcct- How are u doing hun?? x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey ladies so sorry I havnt posted in a while i have been following every single post for, each of u - am so sorry to hear of those that got neg :hugs: 
And a huge congrats to those that got there bfp :) hope you are all well and all u march ladies are gearing up for ur cycles :) 
AQ so sorry to hear your appeal got declined :( how lovely of ur dad to help u with this cycle and I pray u get ur forever little rainbow :hugs: 

Afm ladies I have my early 6 week with clinic tomorrow eeek and this morning I jus got a letter from our nhs local hospital for our next scan which will be on the 12th april and I'll be 9w1d :) just hoping the scan dates same the same :haha:


----------



## RAFwife

Yikes, bit of a mixed morning! We had our final scan which showed 31 follicles :shock: There's 19 mature and 12 smaller so we are triggering tonight at 7:30pm and first in line for retrieval on Friday morning! I guess I'm a lot more concerned now, I didn't think I'd go so high, and they really pushed the possibility of me getting ohss so I'm panicking again. Unfortunately DH is on nights this week and they insisted I have someone to watch me for the first 48 hours after ER so my mum is travelling down from Scotland to stay with me. Since we live an hour away from the clinic they strongly suggested I stay in Newcastle overnight so I'm close to the main hospital incase I need to be rushed in :wacko: Just feel like it's a lot to take in, and although the chances are small that I'll need hospitalised, the idea's now in my head and I'm feeling so apprehensive about the whole thing.
AQ thanks for that :hugs: I guess I'm so nervous as the nurses kept reminding us that since we don't have frozen sperm that we may not have enough on the day. DH's count is below 100 so keeping everything crossed we get some good strong swimmers :)


----------



## Sunshine24

RAF- Wow, what a lot to handle for you and DH. Try and just keep breathing and stay calm. Doctors have to prepare you for the worst case scenario, but it never ends up as bad as they make it seem. Fingers crossed for a great retrieval, lots of viable eggs, and pretty soon-- a BFP!


----------



## angielude

Well I had my scan today after four days of stims! I'm a bit concerned because yesterday's scan showed 6-7 follicles between 10-12mm. Today with a different doctor he only seen three between 10-14mm. Is this even possible for the number to go down? Really getting nervous that we will have to cancel! :growlmad: Think I will go lay down and relax. :sleep:


----------



## Sunshine24

angielude said:


> Well I had my scan today after four days of stims! I'm a bit concerned because yesterday's scan showed 6-7 follicles between 10-12mm. Today with a different doctor he only seen three between 10-14mm. Is this even possible for the number to go down? Really getting nervous that we will have to cancel! :growlmad: Think I will go lay down and relax. :sleep:

Angie--with me a very similar thing happened....at one appointment they saw 7 follies and the next they only saw 5.....they said some "hide" behind ovaries etc and there are usually more than they can see. Even though they only saw 5, they retrieved 7....so maybe that is what is going on with you. Also on day 4 you still have TONS of time to grow more. fingers crossed!


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Wow that's a bumper crop of follies! :) don't focus too much on the OHSS thing as lots of ladies get same amount of eggs and only very mild OHSS if at all. Try and focus on how great your cycle is going and lots of luck to dh's swimmers! x

Angie- Yeah it can vary as some follies hide. You will be fine im sure x

Hi to all the gang x

OMG girls i have had the day from hell! found out this morning our insurance company won't cover us for the joy rider that wrote our car off last week and the police have closed the case due to lack of evidence so we are without a car now and no way of affording one. Then i got the invoice for IVF/ICSI which was £4000 so called to pay that and then they tell me that the drugs are a whooping £1550!!!! cannot believe it! we were working on around £1200 so dont have enough money now. Had to go cap in hand to my poor dad once again for the extra :( he has no savings at all now and is having to cut back on everything which makes me feel so awful! dh is as useful as a chocolate teapot and just sits there with his head in the clouds whilst im running myself into the ground with stress over trying to get the money together. He is f**k all support tbh and never has been. Its a good job i have my dad and you girls to talk to. Obviously he wants end result=baby, but he couldnt care less how we get the money(me taking hand outs from my dad) or all the stress of the cycle and he didnt with previous 2 cycles but at least then we didnt have this financial strain. Ah geez i need a break. Stressed to bits. Sorry for moaning. Just so bloody fed up today xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Pizza: congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

First: hey don't worry too much bat the nos dear, it's quality that matters :flower:

Angie: hey take it easy.. I'm sure towards ER u will have good eggs :)

RAF: it's definitely a lot to handle but try not to stress over it too much, guess the docs are just taking precautionary measures :hugs:

Just1: hey chin up dear.. Am sure the follies will increase :hugs:

Pcct: big hello!! Nice to hear from you!

AQ: hey no worries dear, just let it out.. You are such a strong woman to be able to handles all these issues and still b ale to keep a positive outlook on things. We are here for u.. Try not to let hubby's indifference bother you know cos you need to remain positive for the coming cycle :hugs:

Big hello to the rest off the ladies.. Sorry if I missed anyone out 

AFM: just had my baseline scan and BT today.. Lining is at 5.5 and hormonal levels within range so I'm good to start stimms this Friday.. Will then go in for the first scan 6 days later.. Excited and nervous at the same time.. Besides drinking lotsa water anything else I should take during Stims? Heard taking lotsa protein is good as well..


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- Thank you. Yay to stimming! eat lots of chicken, eggs, etc whilst stimming and maybe take a low dose aspirin (75mg) daily to help increase blood flow to uterus and follicles xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey flower :)
Aw AQ so sorry to hear all that :cry: sending you massive massive hugs!!! 
I want all u girls to know I am on following and routing u all on and keep up to date with everything and all ur news :)


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ! Wow! That's a lot to handle. Sorry you're dealing with all of that honey. Hugs to you.

AFM: Just got my second read on the blood draw ( 48 hrs after my first ) and mt beta more than DOUBLED! YAY! Doc says we have an overachiever on our hands. Praying it goes all the way.


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks for the tip AQ :flower:


----------



## Sunshine24

Ladies---is it okay to DTD 4 weeks pregnant? Thoughts?>


----------



## Flowermal

Awesome news sunshine :happydance:


----------



## pcct

Yeah sunshine if u feel ok to dtd go for it :)


----------



## africaqueen

Sunshine- My RE always said its fine to dtd during pregnancy but IF a mc was to occur then some women blame the fact they dtd although that would not of caused it, so basically only do what you know you wont recriminate yourself over IF anything should happen xxx


----------



## Mamali

AfricaQueen :hugs: sorry to hear DH's indifference with all you have to, and are going through. Your dad is such an amazing person to help you out the way he is, you are lucky to have him.

Sunshine yayy :happydance: for the beta. I guess with all you've gone through you don't want to do anything wrong, I was just wondering when its ok to DTD too when stimming? Ladies help me out here pls :winkwink:


----------



## pcct

I didn't Dtd at all during our treatment


----------



## Mamali

Pcct really? Frm starting stimms to transfer?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies...has anyone heard from Babyd?????? If you are out there hun, please let us know how you are doing...

Sunshine - great news about your Beta!

AQ - so sorry hun, LTTTC is hard enough then you add in the other stresses of life.....

RAF - It sounds like though you might get OHSS they are on top of it. I know it is hard hun, but please try to stay calm, they will take good care of you!


AFM - I got my blood work back today....which was on cd4

FSH - 4.6
E2 - 47.6
LH - 4.1

I hope those numbers are ok because I already started down regging.


----------



## pcct

Mamali said:


> Pcct really? Frm starting stimms to transfer?

Yeah from start to finish we didn't dtd until the other night for the first time :haha: I havnt left oh waiting tho that would have been a bit u fair to say to least lol


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. I am getting over my 'mini melt down' now but im exhausted with the stress. Just want to be cuddled up with our bundle of joy like we all do .

Regards dtd, we never did from stimms until after OTD on 2nd cycle but we were at it all through the 1st one. lol . Makes me laugh when the nurse always stresses about us using condoms during cycle. Errrrm iv got NO tubes?! ha xxx


----------



## pcct

Hahaahaha aq that's what I say too :haha:


----------



## africaqueen

honest to god hun, they stick to the book no matter what dont they?!! lmao xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah they do Hun :rofl: I mean if there was any possible chance of getting preg with no tubes I would be doing every day haha!


----------



## africaqueen

LMAO!! Exactly! id be doin bloody hand stands! hahaha xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi girls! Just wanted to drop in and let you all know that I'm thinking of you all and hoping for lots of BFPs! I'm feeling better lately and trying to keep a positive spin on things until my appt next week.

AQ it's ok to have a melt down once in a while! Sometimes that's all it takes to feel better.

Thanks for all the smiles while reading the DTD convo...


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- I am so sorry you are going through all this. It doesn't seem fair that we go through infertility and then have to deal with extra stuff. We are kinda going through a similar situation but on a smaller scale. We paid $20,000 out of pocket for IVF and now we are having to come up with $10,000+ for hospital costs of actually having the baby. Just never seems to end. I hope things start looking better for you :hugs:

As far as DTD...my RE said not to from ER until beta testing. My ovaries were still so big that it wasn't "fun" even after that for me.


----------



## Flowermal

The nurse told me that I need not abstain from dtd during stimms 
Guess that advice might change closer to ER? Not sure.. :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hey Sunshine - A big congrats! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!

AQ :hugs:. I understand your situation well.. We went thru a bad crisis ourselves when we started fertility treatments.. After furnishing our new house we were left with almost zero savings and the fertility treatment was only making things work.. I had to depend on my mother for a little help. But the bigger problem was we hadnt discussed our treatment with anyone. So it was the worst scenario to be in - no emotional help, financial crisis and so much of stress. I was not keen on taking a job also bcse i felt that would add to my stress. Finally after 2 rounds of unsuccessful IVFs i was so disheartened that I looked for a job and even got one. I remember I was so off the TTC thing that month and and to our surprise we conceived naturally that month - which was not possible as per our first doctr. Sad we M/c but that put in a lot of strength in me. I gave up the job and decided would go for the next round of treatment when I am better financially. Within a few months the property we had listed for sale got sold off and we had funds exactly on time to start the cycle in Feb. Our IVF costs were way more than what we anticpated given the travel to another city and living costs etc. But overall it now seems all worth the wait and effort! Remember one thing god has plans and he makes us go through tough situations for a reason. You are so young and I beleive that things are going to get better for you and your family. God will set each thing right and bless you with children!

Sorry for the long writing.. But could not hold myself!:hugs: And all the best!


----------



## RAFwife

Thanks for the support girls, been keeping busy to distract myself but got major butterflies :wacko: health-wise I'm still uncomfortable but the pain is manageable and no sickness or headaches, so at east I'm feeling healthy for retrieval. I just want tomorrow over and great swimmers and no ohss and lots of embryos and a good transfer and a bfp...not too much to ask is it?!?! :haha:

We weren't told to abstain during stimms but we pretty much have through choice (mine haha!) - I'm in way too much pain and discomfort to find it enjoyable, but I wouldn't have a problem with it otherwise!

AQ I'm so sorry you're going through all of this :( it just seems so amazing that all some people have to do to have a baby is have sex, seems far too easy!! All the financial, physical and emotional strain will all be worth it to have your little one in your arms - it's taking longer but how much more loved will your baby be?! You'll never take a second of their life for granted and that's what to aim for :flower: it's easy to say but keep positive, I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Glad your feeling more positive and hope your appt goes well next week :) x

Line- Ah its never ending worry isnt it?! its ok for millionaires but not us mere mortals. lol x

Babyhopes- Thank you for lovely post. I do have faith that god will send us our baby, i just get impatient as to when... haha x

RAF- Ohh yeah how easy is it to have sex an get preg?! can't imagine that anymore. Like you say tho, we will value our precious babies even more so. Is your EC tomorrow?? if so GOOD LUCK x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I went to see our GP before an begged her to help with cost of meds so she is going to talk to centre manager and the senior partner and see what they can do. Fingers crossed we can manage to save a bit of cash! xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Babyhopes - do you know how many you have in there yet? When will you find out?

AQ - Again hun, I am so sorry about all of this. I hope the dr will be able to help with the meds.

RAF - Nope it isn't to much to ask for! Ask for it! I will pray that you get it ;)


----------



## RAFwife

AQ yeah it's tomorrow morning at 8am, nervous doesn't cover it! DH's on nights so I get to panic by myself all night haha. That's fab you have the possibility of some help with meds, fingers crossed it works out! Every little helps!
Aw thanks so much ttc, that means a lot :) I'll keep asking!!


----------



## africaqueen

Ah RAF you will be fine! i remember being so nervous before my 1st EC and it was fine. I was fast asleep so felt nothing and nurses and surgeon were so lovely and put me at ease. I was more scared of the result of how many eggs we got! lol. Good luck xxx


----------



## Flowermal

RAF: good luck with EC.. Know it must b really hard but try to relax.. Since hubby isn't around, feel free to drop in and we will try our very best to keep you company :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

AQ-- OMG.. I'm so sorry.. as if you need anymore stress in your life. Hugs to you.. sorry I've been MIA from the forum and FB... life is hard!


As for what's going on with me... I will upload a picture of my current sonogram.. My baby is measuring 6 days behind.. still a sign of something wrong. The heartbeat went up to 153bpm. I went to my regular OBGYN instead of the RE. I'm so comfortable with him and I just needed a second opinion for peace of mind. I left the RE on Tuesday hysterically crying. The waiting for miscarriage or success is just torture. Going to my OB made me so much more relaxed. He said, let's be optimistic.. there is a 50/50 shot. At around 10-11 weeks if it is still going we will be doing testing to see if we can find a chromosomal abnormality. I see him again next Friday... so just more waiting and wishing.
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## wannabemomma

Baby D- I have been thinking about you!! Looks like you have a fighter in there! I think your OB is right be optimistic.... I am glad he brought you some comfort. My thoughts are with you. We all are here for you! :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Ah don't apologize! you have been going through lots yourself hun. I am so glad your lil bean is fighting though and i pray this is your miracle baby. Beautiful scan pic :) xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello ladies, I am new to IVF and I have had no previous fertility treatment, I am on another thread on here and came accross this thread :) 
That sono up there you have a baby in there and there is a heartbeat so its a real fighter, I have my fingers crossed for you that everything works out. 
Heres a little about myself, I am 24 my DH is in the army so we have been waiting a year to get the ball rolling to do IVF.. Im infertile and I have had 2 previous ectopics, resulting in me losing both of my tubes. Therefore only option is IVF. I have an AMH of 17.15 which is pretty low for my age ive been told but just high enough for me to egg share. So I am going to Complete Fertility Southampton to get IVF done. I have an appt on 9th April and I guess I should be starting treatment within 4 months maybe 5 if all goes well and I get matched within a month of all results etc. I have to wait 3 months inbetween HIV tests as im egg sharing which is a bit of a pain but I cant complain as its a low cost. 

AQ you seem to be very helpful on this thread and such a giving lady I hope karma finally gives you something good for all the good you do. 

RAF Good luck tomorrow for EC and i am sending positive vibes to keep OHSS away. It seems that you are very lucky having all those follies! Its not good that your hubby is working nights but its great that you have your mother with you for support, I hope you enjoy the rest of the cycle. 

xxxxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Lamara and welcome to our thread. Im sure you will find us a supportive bunch and if anything i can help with please ask :) i also lost both my tubes due to ectopic and wish you all the best xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

Thank you, Im at the moment struggling to find a way of getting my NHS doctor to give me a HIV test so I can crack on with things a month sooner.. not easy at all. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah no way?! that is so easy for the GP to give you a blood draw! ask the nurse at your practice? i have found with all of this, you have to fight for virtually everything. Sooo worth it, if we get our bundles of joy though xxx


----------



## lamara.foster

She said she had to check NHS guidelines, its a HIV test if I want one I should get it they are totally free anyway they should not refuse me that. I am going through army doctors so they are not helpful with this kind of thing I think they are used to man flu and broken bones more than fertility and IVF the doctor had no idea how to send off an IVF refferal for egg sharing, she had to check guidelines for that too. I need to change doctor. xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Ah yeah i would change docs for sure. Good luck! x

For our stateside ladies who are struggling to fund another cycle, maybe check this out...

https://cnyfertility.com/2013/03/21...wareness-week-niaw-2013-and-our-ivf-giveaway/


----------



## Mells54

Thanks for the info AQ!


----------



## babyhopes1981

ttcbaby117 said:


> Babyhopes - do you know how many you have in there yet? When will you find out?
> 
> AQ - Again hun, I am so sorry about all of this. I hope the dr will be able to help with the meds.
> 
> RAF - Nope it isn't to much to ask for! Ask for it! I will pray that you get it ;)

Hey tht baby.. I am so waiting for my scan on Monday .. Am really nervous too! About how many I guess with the beta numbers looks like its 1.. Though secretly I wish for 2.. My dh's bro has twin boys .. So it would be so much fun to have a second set of twins in the family ;)

I want to see at least 1 healthy heartbeat there! Need your prayers.. Shud be back with news on Monday .. 

All the best to you for ur cycle! :dust:


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD: great to hear from u.. That's definitely a fighter u have there and sending lotsa of love your way :hugs:

Lamara: welcome :flower: I'm certain you will find lotsa support here!

Babyhopes: all the best :flower:

ASM: just had my first stimms jab.. Drinking lotsa water and taking as much protein as I can.. Guess have to get used to jabbing twice now.. Hoping and praying I don't develop OHSS.. Really wouldn't be able to go through this without you ladies :hugs:


----------



## LPEAR

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been about much, I have been reading all your posts.

Just had to butt in, Lamara - welcome! I had my ivf at Complete. They were fantastic, and it worked! Re hiv tests, I read up on this and out says on nhs website that you can request these from your gp on the nhs! So they can't refuse!

Sorry for no personals, will try and get around to it soon, congrats on more bfps and so sorry to the ladies with bfns.

Thanks again to aq for starting this, I actually went back and re-read old posts recently!

I'm 11 weeks today. Had a scare last week and ended up having an emergency scan but all was well. Still awaiting my 12 week scan appointment date even though I'm 1 week away from 12!


----------



## africaqueen

Babyhopes- ah il bet your so excited/nervous for the scan! lots of luck x

Flower- Yay for starting stimms! things go fast from now on x

LPEAR- Lovely to see you popping in! omg cannot believe your almost 12wks!! where does the time go?! glad all is going well after the scare. Must of been awful for you x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am staring at my phone waiting for the call advising us what financial help we can get towards the meds and still nothing... guess a watched pot never boils... ha xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: hope you get the call real soon.. FXed for u!


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi ladies, thanks for the welcomes!
L pear thanks for advice ill ask again at my gp and see what they say. Just want to get the ball rolling. 
Aq did you get the phone call yet regarding funding? It's still beyond me that fertility isn't a priority on NHs yet women get boob jobs and people who have gotten morbidly obese through their own lifestyle choices can get free operations yet ivf etc is not free... Hate that. NHs need to review their funding and priorities in my opinion.


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - thanks for the link hun! I actually checked out this dr and really liked his practice prior to choosing my current RE. I also know quite a few women on here who gotten pregnant with him. So just so you all know it is worth a shot!

Baby - praying all is ok..please let us know when you find out how many you have in there! I am back and forth about putting in 1 or 2 because a part of me want twins too, but another part is nervous about carrying them.

Flower - woohoo hun you are well on your way!

lpear - glad all ended up well!!!

lamara - welcome hun, are there any clinics you could just go into to get the HIV done?


----------



## africaqueen

Girls- Our lovely GP has decided to fund the entire cost of the meds and gave me a NHS script earlier with relevant meds on it!!!! I am over the moon! i am now able to give my dad back the extra money he gave us and we have a bit of cash left over incase we are lucky enough to get a frostie this time around :) This is the 1st time in a long time we have had any luck so i feel very thankful and ended up nearly crying in GP's surgery! she ended up hugging me and telling me how much she wants this to work. Very emotional day! so relieved and i just cannot wait to get started now! whoop whoop! xxx


----------



## pcct

Omg AQ that is amazing news!!!!! woooo hoooo so happy for u!!


----------



## lamara.foster

Hello, I guess there may be other ways to get the hiv test done but ill go down NHs route first. If I'm entitled ill be asking for it, plenty of other people do. Xxx

That's awesome news at I bet you are on cloud nine now without worrying about funding and being dried up for cash. I am so happy your doctor helped you you have a very helpful dr there. Xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. Yes we are very lucky to have such a lovely Dr. She is so caring too. I know we have still had to shell out £4000 for actual ICSI but to save £1500 is just fab :) xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ that is such awesome news hun! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Lamara - i also had my first ivf at Complete recently. Unfortunately it ended in bfn but they were very nice there. If you have any questions just ask! 

They advised us to get all our pre-tests done through GP to keep the costs down and we had a very understanding doctor who agreed, but i think we were testing their patience after a while as we requested quite a few, lol! Just make sure you get a clear list from Complete on exactly what tests you need as we had to have one of our samples re-looked at (Hep B i think) because they needed Hep B Core and Hep B antigen but the GP's normal test was only for one element!

Good luck with your cycle! We've got our feedback appt at the beginning of Apr to work out what went wrong etc and are hoping to have funds to try again in June/July time so we may be there the same time as you! 

Btw egg sharing is such a lovely thing to do x


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ!!!! YAAAAAAAAY! You deserved some good news!! :dance:


----------



## lamara.foster

Hi bumpsparkle, I am egg sharing so i was told my screening etc is free i pay 350 for the whole thing... if i manage to egg share that is, i hope im eligable. I cant wait to get started, the clinic said on thurs that i need to see the consultant before i do councelling on 9th april but they said they would call me as soon as refferal from gp reaches them so im expecting a call early next week with appointments it would be good if i can have a consultation on the same day as attending the counselling. Im sorry to hear you had a bfn, I hope you are sucessful in future. I have no tubes but I have been told I have mild borderline pcos as i have a few small cysts on my ovaries but no hormonal problems im very regular and ovulate on time everytime so im hoping that im in sync enough to carry a baby, also been told i have a retroflexed retroverted uterus meaning its tilted and tipped back, i was told this could cause issuess during ET but a mock transfer will tell i guess. xxxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: fabulous news! Really happy for u! U deserved this dear :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

AQ that's wonderful news! I was so happy when I read your news :)

Got the call this morning...5 precious embryos growing!! We're absolutely delighted, from 19 mature follicles they retrieved 10 eggs and 50% fertilised, so we're over the moon :happydance:

Yesterday was pretty awful, the doctor spoke to me after and explained she only went into 27 follicles as it would have been 'inhumane' to continue. I remember a lot of it unfortunately - don't remember starting to cry but remember sobbing and begging them to keep going. The staff were fantastic though, I was disappointed they couldn't finish but I trust in the doctor's decision!

Have been in an incredible amount of pain but still eating, drinking and peeing as normal. Couldn't get more than a few hours sleep as getting awful shoulder pain (quite common apparently?!) but after the phonecall this morning I don't mind the pain at all. So thankful we are getting to the final stage and getting a proper shot at our little miracle. The embryologist said on the phone we're looking at a day 5 transfer, but to be on standby on Monday just incase. So excited and relieved - now to relax!!


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- GREAT news on your 5 embies! so happy for you. Really bad that you suffered so much during EC though?! our clinic uses deep sedation so i am fully asleep during EC and feel nothing at all. I am thankful for that as this process is traumatic enough without being in agony to boot! Glad your ok now xxx


----------



## Flowermal

RAF: that's fantastic news! Congrats on getting 5 embies! I hope I can get at least half as many as you.. Sorry you are in pain. Have lots of rest and yeah be as relaxed as you can.. My clinic also puts us under sedation (GA) so I suppose that will definitely make it more bearable.. But you are a strong woman and I'm sure you will bounce back in no time :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

RAFwife said:


> AQ that's wonderful news! I was so happy when I read your news :)
> 
> Got the call this morning...5 precious embryos growing!! We're absolutely delighted, from 19 mature follicles they retrieved 10 eggs and 50% fertilised, so we're over the moon :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday was pretty awful, the doctor spoke to me after and explained she only went into 27 follicles as it would have been 'inhumane' to continue. I remember a lot of it unfortunately - don't remember starting to cry but remember sobbing and begging them to keep going. The staff were fantastic though, I was disappointed they couldn't finish but I trust in the doctor's decision!
> 
> Have been in an incredible amount of pain but still eating, drinking and peeing as normal. Couldn't get more than a few hours sleep as getting awful shoulder pain (quite common apparently?!) but after the phonecall this morning I don't mind the pain at all. So thankful we are getting to the final stage and getting a proper shot at our little miracle. The embryologist said on the phone we're looking at a day 5 transfer, but to be on standby on Monday just incase. So excited and relieved - now to relax!!

RAF! Good for you!! Sounds very promising. Sorry it was so hard on you, but it seems it was worth it. Keep drinking water and take it easy :) Woohoo!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

RAF that is awesome news! What kind of sedation did they use on you? Where you awake?


----------



## wann

RAF gr8 news on 5 embryos. 
Take rest, i hope the pain wil subside soon


----------



## africaqueen

Ladies, as we now have a lot of newbies on this thread, i will need to update the 1st page. Could you please check the 1st page of this thread and see if your name is on it, and if your not there, please let me know and also if this is your 1st, 2nd cycle etc and i shall add you to the list :) Thanks xxx


----------



## angielude

Well ladies I'm out this month; my follicles wouldn't grow. I only had two grow to a sufficient size. So I am going to trigger those two, but do timed intercourse. This way there is a small chance still. I will be starting a different protocol for next month. I will find out Thursday! :growlmad:


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I haven't poster in like FOREVER!!!! I have been silently stalking and I would like to say congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp I am extremely happy for everyone of you :hugs:

I won't be cycling in march after all, I finally got matched but I'm waiting on my af so I can start bcps for a couple of weeks and then start DR then on the next af it will be Stims, but just wanted to say thanks for all the advice etc :hugs:


----------



## PizzaWagon

Sunshine24 said:


> OMG PIZZA!!! That sounds amazing ( and very similar to how mine went!!! ) I will be thinking of you!! Hope the time flies by between now and the 29th!




Mamali said:


> Oh Pizza congrats on being PUPO :happydance:, can't wait to hear your BFP :hugs:




just1healthy1 said:


> PIZZA - Congrats on being PUPO!!! That's so exciting...can't wait for your BFP!!:baby:




africaqueen said:


> Pizza- congrats on being pupo with twins! and 2 frosties is fab too! this is the perfect outcome i long for from this next cycle ;) x




Flowermal said:


> Pizza: congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Thank you everyone!!! The 2 that where suppose to be frozen on day 6 didn't make it. So i just have the two inside me and just 6 more days to my OTD :D


----------



## Mbrink

I'm believe I'm there although I check in and out.

I had my retrieval this morning and ended up with 15 eggs! My RE orignally thought I would be a poor responder due to elevated FSH and she is in shock. So just because you have high FSH, doesn't mean you won't create eggs! I also have age on my side as an advantage but I really think FSH is just another number in my case. Looks like I'm not DOR afterall!

Tomorrow we will get the call with how many embryos we have and how they are growing. What a nerve wrecking experience! Just the other day I thought I would be out for the cycle. Such a whirlwind.


----------



## angielude

Mbrink- I really hope this works for you; I can't wait to see! We pretty much have the same reasoning for our infertility. I too have an elevated FSH; which was 11 I believe, and hubby has male factor. Which before the first round of IVF his male factor was the only problem we thought we had. Low and behold I am a poor responder. We just did a cycle on the antagonist protocol and I failed to respond; so the cycle was cancelled. I am gearing up to do the micro flare. So I will be interested to see what happens with your cycle. Good luck and lots of:dust:


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you so much girls :flower:

I'm sorry I can't remember the name of the sedation, the first one made me get really hot and my head went a bit fuzzy, but it didn't relax me at all, I kept telling my nurse that I didn't like it lol. I didn't feel any different when the second one went in. Yes I was awake the whole time, there are parts I don't remember but what I do remember is crystal clear! Afterwards another nurse was laughing and telling me my pulse was even higher when sedated, so I was clearly not relaxed at all!

It really was awful but I'm not focussing on it at all, I'm just thinking about those 5 little embryos and praying they're getting stronger. Anxious to hear how they're doing tomorrow. Can't believe we're at this point already?!

My shoulder pain has gone and so have the lower abdomen cramps (they felt like electric shocks!) but my bloating is CRAZY. If I hadn't been warned about it I'd worry it wasn't normal - I genuinely look around 4-5 months pregnant, it's like I have a football stuffed in there! It's very uncomfortable but I'm still eating, drinking and peeing as normal so I dont think I should be worried?

AQ my name isn't on the first page, this is our first go at IVF with ICSI. Will find out tomorrow if it's a 3 or 5 day transfer.

Mbrink fantastic news! Fingers crossed you get lots of embryos.


----------



## Flowermal

Angie: sorry you had to cancel the cycle.. Hope the micro flare works for you :hugs:

Scerena : hope AF comes soon for u

Mbrink: awesome news on the eggs :happydance:

Pizza: OTD will be here before you know it! :happydance:

AQ: my name appears in Feb, would you b kind enuf to shift it to Mar pls? Thanks :)

Just completed 3 days of stimms.. Feeling slight occasional cramps in my lower abdomen so really praying that the follies are growing :flower:


----------



## Samsfan

AF- I'm just reporting that I'm ruining the stats. I did my testing for IVF and it was negative. Oh well. I cried most of the day Friday, but I'm recovering.
Good luck to everyone still waiting.


----------



## Mbrink

Samsfan said:


> AF- I'm just reporting that I'm ruining the stats. I did my testing for IVF and it was negative. Oh well. I cried most of the day Friday, but I'm recovering.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting.

I am so sorry samsfan!! I can't even imagine. You will definitely be in my thoughts. If you need anything please let me know.

I received the fertilization report today and have 7 fertilized with ICSI. Do you guys think this is a good number for 15 eggs? Or am I just being crazy? I wonder if my husbands poor morphology and motility had anything to do with it, or if I'm just over thinking it. :dohh:


----------



## pcct

That's fab number mbrink as not every egg they collect a muture anyway so to have 7 ferti with icsi is fab!! Well done and good luck :)

Hope all the ladies r ok :)


----------



## Samsfan

Mbrink- That is a great number! I had 10 eggs retrieved all from one ovary. My other ovary didn't respond. 8 were good, 4 embryos were fertilized and 2 made it to transfer. I had ICSI and assisted hatching.
I was in good shape.
You are in better shape! Good luck! Fingers crossed. 
It was my first time. I am still in a bit of shock that it didn't work. :shrug:


Mbrink said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> AF- I'm just reporting that I'm ruining the stats. I did my testing for IVF and it was negative. Oh well. I cried most of the day Friday, but I'm recovering.
> Good luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> I am so sorry samsfan!! I can't even imagine. You will definitely be in my thoughts. If you need anything please let me know.
> 
> I received the fertilization report today and have 7 fertilized with ICSI. Do you guys think this is a good number for 15 eggs? Or am I just being crazy? I wonder if my husbands poor morphology and motility had anything to do with it, or if I'm just over thinking it. :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## pcct

Samsfan so sorry u got neg :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Samsfan : so sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Thanks... Unbelievable sometimes.


Flowermal said:


> Samsfan : so sorry dear :hugs:


----------



## angielude

Samsfan- Sorry abuot your negative; hope you are doing OK. :-(

Mbrink- 7 fertilised is awesome:thumbup:; I hope they all make it and you have great embies to transfer and even freeze. Hope I am this fortunate next cycle![-o&lt;

As for me; well I triggered the two follicles we had last night and was told to have intercourse :sex: tonight and tomorrow night. Hoping that despite my hubbys male factor his :spermy: will find one of the eggs and then we don't have to do IVF at all. Still hope I guess! :thumbup:


----------



## Samsfan

Angielude. Goodluck!!!! Im wishing for the best for you. Why didnt they do IUI? 



angielude said:


> Samsfan- Sorry abuot your negative; hope you are doing OK. :-(
> 
> Mbrink- 7 fertilised is awesome:thumbup:; I hope they all make it and you have great embies to transfer and even freeze. Hope I am this fortunate next cycle![-o&lt;
> 
> As for me; well I triggered the two follicles we had last night and was told to have intercourse :sex: tonight and tomorrow night. Hoping that despite my hubbys male factor his :spermy: will find one of the eggs and then we don't have to do IVF at all. Still hope I guess! :thumbup:


----------



## angielude

Samsfan- we decided not to go ahead with the IUI because my insurance pays for meds for the IVF but not the IVF procedure. We have a max limit so we need to save that money for IVF meds!


----------



## cali_kt

BabyD225 said:


> AQ-- OMG.. I'm so sorry.. as if you need anymore stress in your life. Hugs to you.. sorry I've been MIA from the forum and FB... life is hard!
> 
> 
> As for what's going on with me... I will upload a picture of my current sonogram.. My baby is measuring 6 days behind.. still a sign of something wrong. The heartbeat went up to 153bpm. I went to my regular OBGYN instead of the RE. I'm so comfortable with him and I just needed a second opinion for peace of mind. I left the RE on Tuesday hysterically crying. The waiting for miscarriage or success is just torture. Going to my OB made me so much more relaxed. He said, let's be optimistic.. there is a 50/50 shot. At around 10-11 weeks if it is still going we will be doing testing to see if we can find a chromosomal abnormality. I see him again next Friday... so just more waiting and wishing.

Thinking of you. Lots of T & P coming your way!


----------



## Samsfan

Totally understand.. Best of luck. :flower:


angielude said:


> Samsfan- we decided not to go ahead with the IUI because my insurance pays for meds for the IVF but not the IVF procedure. We have a max limit so we need to save that money for IVF meds!


----------



## Flowermal

Hey ladies need some advice. Day 4 of stimms and feeling a little bloated in the lower abdomen.. Not sure if its the bloatedness but also feeling a little constipated.. Is this normal? Any remedies that you can share? Thanks :flower:


----------



## africaqueen

Samsfan- I am so sorry this cycle didnt work for you. Hope you are able to try again soon x

angie- Good luck with the timed intercourse! hope dtd does the trick x

Flower- Yep its perfectly normal to feel bloated during stimms as our poor ovaries are doing overtime! lol. If you are constipated i found that fresh orange juice and apples helped me out a bit x

Cali- How are you doing? x

Hi to all the gang. Il update 1st page now xxx


----------



## RAFwife

So sorry samsfan, hope you're ok :hugs:

Angie hoping those swimmers get there for you!

Flower - I definitely felt that way, hopefully you're growing lots of great follies! I felt bloated almost immediately but was lucky not to suffer from constipation. I don't know if it was down to this, but I drank 3-4 litres of water a day, a few Gatorades, green tea and boiled water with lemon. I'm also doing all those things now after ER but it's not helping the bloating :wacko:

Hi to everyone else!

Afm embryologist called again this morning, all 5 embryos are still going strong :happydance: so we are definitely going in on Wednesday for a day 5 transfer. Fingers crossed we can get a few frosties too. Feeling so much pain from my bloated stomach but know it's normal, just trying to find ways to cope (long baths, hot water bottles and lying in weird positions!!).


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- FAB news! you have such a strong chance of this working with a blast! hope you get some frosties too xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ & RAF: thanks for the great tips!

RAF: great that embies are doing well :happydance:


----------



## just1healthy1

OK think I'm all caught up now, I didn't post or visit in several days.

RAF- so happy for your 5 embies. :flower:

AQ- happy you got some good news!:thumbup::thumbup:

angie- good luck with timed dtd. :winkwink:

babyd- hope that little miracle keeps growing! don't lose hope!


afm- ER day is tomorrow!!!!! I have several awesome sized follies so I'm pretty excited. i guess i was just a slow starter with the stims. a friend of mine came over last night to give me trigger shot...didn't hurt like i thought it would. I have been overly emotional lately, i will cry for the weirdest things, and not just a tear here or there...full blown uncontrollable ugly face cry. my dh thinks i'm nuts. lol. but it's all worth it...i keep thinking in two weeks i could very well see a long awaited BFP. :happydance:.


----------



## ttcbaby117

just1 - awww you poor thing but yes....I know about the ugly face crying....LOL...funny but not funny at the same time! Two weeks and you will have that bfp hun!

Flower - I am watching you hun sorry about the constipation.....can you take some Metamucil or eat some prunes?

RAF - what are you allowed to take for these kind of s/e?


----------



## ttcbaby117

AFM - I dropped off DH sperm culture today after 5 days of antibiotics for both of us. I hate taking Antibiotics as they always mess up my digestive system. So now I am loading up on the probiotics to counteract! I fly to Florida in the morning to have my endo scratch done and will be back home on Wednesday. I do hope this endo scratch really helps me with my implantation!


----------



## babyhopes1981

babyhopes1981 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Babyhopes - do you know how many you have in there yet? When will you find out?
> 
> AQ - Again hun, I am so sorry about all of this. I hope the dr will be able to help with the meds.
> 
> RAF - Nope it isn't to much to ask for! Ask for it! I will pray that you get it ;)
> 
> Hey tht baby.. I am so waiting for my scan on Monday .. Am really nervous too! About how many I guess with the beta numbers looks like its 1.. Though secretly I wish for 2.. My dh's bro has twin boys .. So it would be so much fun to have a second set of twins in the family ;)
> 
> I want to see at least 1 healthy heartbeat there! Need your prayers.. Shud be back with news on Monday ..
> 
> All the best to you for ur cycle! :dust:Click to expand...


Hey everyone,

Back from our first can ! I had always dreamt of this moment to see our baby and hear its heartbeat! And our lifetime dream came true.. The baby measures 6 weeks 5days based on transfer date and the doc mentioned the heart beat at 129 also was good! My blood works came back normal for thyroid etc! Thank god for everything! :wohoo: 

Thank you so much everyone for ur support prayers and good wishes.. I have each one of u in my prayers.. We are going to be one big successful forum with healthy babies! :dust:

Sorry no personals! Will catch up .. My best wishes to all! 

Love


----------



## ttcbaby117

awesome hun! Congrats!


----------



## africaqueen

Just1- Ooh that came around fast! lots of luck for tomorrow x

tccbaby- lots of luck for your endo scratch. I am praying it makes the difference to us this cycle too. I cant offer any advice as i was asleep when i had mine done x

babyhopes- Ah that is wonderful news! so glad everything is going well and that you got the moment we all dream of x

AFM- Very strange thing just happened ladies, i was halfway through typing this and i heard a loud tweet coming from our kitchen (we live in a 1st floor flat) and it got louder and louder. I went outside to look up and we have a small hole near the boiler vent and as i looked up a young blackbird popped out of the hole, looked down at me and flew away... well just looked up possible meanings and found this...

Blackbirds

If you see two male blackbirds perching next to each other this means good luck, and if blackbirds nest near your house you will be lucky enough to look forward to a whole year of good fortune. Blackbirds are also regarded as the messengers of those who have died.

Feeling even more positive now. I was feeling very low just prior to this as i was thinking of my mum and how much i miss her xxx


----------



## BabyD225

So I had a sonogram this morning at 9 weeks which showed my baby's heart stopped. I am going to my OBGYN tomorrow for another sonogram- even though it was already confirmed by two doctors today. I don't think I can mentally and physically handle a miscarriage on my own so we decided to do a D&C. Because it's Passover and Easter week- not many doctors are scheduled so we have to wait a few days.. just hoping it doesn't happen before then. I'm deeply saddened but I knew this was a possibility and I truly believe it wasn't meant to be. I'm encouraged we have 2 frozen blasts and want to be able to finally move on. This has been a very stressful pregnancy- constantly waiting and worrying. 
Happy Passover and Easter to those who celebrate. xoxo


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ- I sooo believe in that kind of stuff!!! I think that means a WHOLE lot!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## pcct

Hey babyD am so so sorry for ur loss :hugs: my heart is breaking for u :hugs: I truly don't no what to say! Thinking of u :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - I am so sorry. My thoughts are with you. Please let us know if you need anything.


----------



## Samsfan

Baby D Very sorry! My heart is breaking for you!


----------



## Sunshine24

BabyD, so sorry sweetie. HUGS


----------



## angielude

BabyD sorry for your loss!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD I posted on the other thread, but wanted to remind you we are here for you. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

BabyD- I know I have already said this to you, but we are here hun....I pray what you are going through ends so and you can move on to your forever baby.

AQ - I love that blackbirds story thanks for sharing. I believe in things like that...almost like the universe is sending you a message! 

Lets all try to keep the positive vibes moving around....even if you are going through a tough time right now....reach out and grab some!!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

BabyD : so sorry that you are going through this.. Stay strong and have lotsa rest dear.. Our thoughts and prayers with you :hugs:

AQ: this could really be your time now dear :hugs:

Ttc: all the nest for your endo scratch 

Babyhopes: that's fantastic news :)


----------



## babyhopes1981

BabyD .. So sorry dear! :hugs: don't lose hope .. We are all there for you.. :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Africaqueen yayyy :happydance::happydance: so happy for you dear, your GP must be an angel sent from above.

RAF great news for having 5 embies, wish you all the best for your transfer :hugs:

Angielude sorry for being out this month :hugs:, FX for you :sex: does the trick.

Samsfan sorry for the bfn dear :hugs:

Mbrink 7 is awesome, wish you all the best for your transfer :hugs:

flowermal as Africaqueen said take lots of fruits, it'll help.

just1 yayy for the follies, and goodluck with ER :hugs:

yayyyy babyhopes so happy for you dear, can't imagine how you felt when you saw that heartbeat :happydance::hugs:

BabyD sooo sorry dear :nope: :hugs:, we are for you.

sorry if i missed anyone, but hope everyone else is doing good :flower::hugs:

Afm, had my scan and bw, the dr saw 5 follies on the left and 5 on the right, she said she wants more so she upped my injection with 75iu gonal f for yesterday and today, will go in tomorrow for another scan and bw. BTW does anyone experience any pain during the scan?


----------



## wann

BabyD so sorry dear...I really hope u stay strong. Praying for your miracle to happen soon


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali said:


> Africaqueen yayyy :happydance::happydance: so happy for you dear, your GP must be an angel sent from above.
> 
> RAF great news for having 5 embies, wish you all the best for your transfer :hugs:
> 
> Angielude sorry for being out this month :hugs:, FX for you :sex: does the trick.
> 
> Samsfan sorry for the bfn dear :hugs:
> 
> Mbrink 7 is awesome, wish you all the best for your transfer :hugs:
> 
> flowermal as Africaqueen said take lots of fruits, it'll help.
> 
> just1 yayy for the follies, and goodluck with ER :hugs:
> 
> yayyyy babyhopes so happy for you dear, can't imagine how you felt when you saw that heartbeat :happydance::hugs:
> 
> BabyD sooo sorry dear :nope: :hugs:, we are for you.
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone, but hope everyone else is doing good :flower::hugs:
> 
> Afm, had my scan and bw, the dr saw 5 follies on the left and 5 on the right, she said she wants more so she upped my injection with 75iu gonal f for yesterday and today, will go in tomorrow for another scan and bw. BTW does anyone experience any pain during the scan?

Yup I do seem to experience some discomfort during the scan.. Not sure if that's cos I tense up and muscles contract therefore it's harder for the scope to go in.. Guess I'm just a panic queen :dohh:


----------



## RAFwife

BabyD I am so so sorry for your loss, you're in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you're ok :hugs:

Mamali I didn't at first but the further I got into stimms the scans became very uncomfortable, although I wouldn't say painful. Hope they get better :flower:

Sorry just a quick message this morning, my pain is so much better but I'm overwhelmed with nausea...is this normal? I haven't been physically sick but can't stomach much food at all. Still forcing fluids down and randomly craving salt? Transfer is tomorrow and I desperately want to make it without developing serious ohss :wacko: any help?

Big hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## wannabemomma

TTC - LOVE IT!! Yes, let's keep the good vibes moving. Each step we take during the journey is one step closer. We all need to keep that mind. Life will give you speed bumps. Let's not have them keep us from our dream.

Happiness is contagious and it releases stress from your body. We ladies do not need stress on our bodies considering we put our bodies through enough!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi ladies- I just got my 3rd beta from the doc and my hcg level is now 1544! It was 157 last week at this time so it is moving how it is supposed to, they said it is very good 

DH and I are debating about telling our immediate fams this Sunday at Easter. MOST of me wants to share the joy ( and have to stop hiding the truth! ) but a tiny part of me is still worried something could go wrong.

Anyway, just wanted to share the news w my group of awesome supporters! I think about all of you and pray for you daily!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi ladies - I know we all hate Aunt Flo

but the most amazing thiing has happened........I STARTED ON MY OWN. This has not happened for me in almost 2 years. This means I ovulated on my own as welll like the doctor predicted. Although, I did not concieve on my own this is STILL HUGE!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!! :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- I felt pain after scans as i have a weak cervix i think due to all the poking and prodding and surgery etc. Its not a nice process but i pray it brings us our joy x

RAF- Lots of luck for ET tomorrow! x

Sunshine- FAB news on the beta! x

Momma- Yay for starting AF on your own! GREAT news! :) even if we get a period it doesnt always mean we ovulated that cycle though so maybe best get hormone levels measured again and see where you are x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I got my big box of meds today! yaaay! its all seeming so real again now after a years break! aaaah so excited! AF best show on time this mth! hhaha xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Sunshine: Fab news on the beta woohoo, :happydance:

Wanna: super yay for AF arriving!!

RAF: all the best with ET :thumbup:

AQ: so happy for u! Time to get the party started :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ - I know. I go in tomorrow. (day 3). When I had my WTF appointment after my D&C we did a u/s. He say a big follie messuring .25. He said you should ovulate today. We decided not to do ovulation kit just because at that time I was not ready actively try on our own. We did BD every day that week but most of that was because we had not through the whole IVF cycle :blush::blush:

Blood test tomorrow and back on the BCP until April 30th! I am getting excited now to gear up for May. Going to start working on staying heathly again. After the miscarriage I let things slip a little. 

Back to walking, no drinking, and eating less candy..... my downfall hahah.


----------



## just1healthy1

Hi ladies,

Had ER yesterday...they took out 10 eggs!!:thumbup::thumbup:. Just waiting patiently by the phone today for them to call and tell me how many fertilized (I hope all of them). My stomach was in severe pain after procedure...and even though I rested most of the day yesterday, it's still very tender and I feel like i have no stomach muscles. But doctor told my husband after procedure that everything looks very good and that we'll probably still do the ET on Sunday! Easter Sunday takes on a whole new meaning for us!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## wannabemomma

That is awesome! Yes, that has to be a good sign!!!


----------



## just1healthy1

Well...5 eggs fertilized!! I'm not exactly thrilled with that number but it's better than nothing. So Friday I'll get an update on their progress...and Sunday is ET.


----------



## Sunshine24

just1healthy1 said:


> Well...5 eggs fertilized!! I'm not exactly thrilled with that number but it's better than nothing. So Friday I'll get an update on their progress...and Sunday is ET.

just1-- 5 feritlized is fabulous! that's what my final count one, we transferred the one most perfect one, have 3 frozen, and i got my BFP on 3/18/13! so don't be dismayed about 5! you can have lots of success with that!


----------



## africaqueen

Momma- Glad your feeling positive for another cycle and my downfall is chocolate too! i have cut right down but will be indulging over the wkend with it being Easter... lol x

Just1- 5 Embies is AMAZING! ;) We have only ever managed 1 embie on both previous cycles. I would be over the moon to get even 2 so 5 is a good result. Good luck x

Sunshine- You need a pregnancy ticker so we can see how far along you are! ;) x


----------



## Mbrink

Hey ladies! I had my transfer yesterday, it was a 3dt and we transferred a 7 and 8 cell embie with very little fragmentation. Does anyone know of anyone with success on a 3dt with those cells? I'm praying for the best! There are pictures of them on my blog link below. Very amazing experience.


----------



## pcct

Mbrink said:


> Hey ladies! I had my transfer yesterday, it was a 3dt and we transferred a 7 and 8 cell embie with very little fragmentation. Does anyone know of anyone with success on a 3dt with those cells? I'm praying for the best! There are pictures of them on my blog link below. Very amazing experience.

Just had a look at your blog :) ur pics are lovely and your little embies :) ur ultrasound pic looks just like mine with the little white line :hugs: 
Congrats being pupo :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

Just 1: congrats on 5 embies :happydance:

Mbrink: yay for being PUPO :happydance:

AFM: just had my first scan after 6 days of stemming and follies are growing
Here's a breakdown.. Since its my first IVF not sure if these nos are goog.. Thoughts ladies?

Lining: 9.7
Right follicles: 15, 10, 7, 6.5
Left: 13, 10, 9, 7 

Will go in for another scan on Sat :flower:


----------



## Mamali

Just1 5 embies sounds amazing, your bfp is right around the corner :hugs:

Flowermal your no's sounds good, wish u all the best :hugs:

Afm still on pergioveris 150iu and gonal f 75 iu, and day 11 of stimms. my dr says everythning is going good, will know ER on friday, after scan and bw.


----------



## RAFwife

Well ladies I'm officially pupo!! :happydance:

Yesterday was a whoooole different story to ER, very relaxed and painless - DH held my hand the whole time and we got a pic of our beautiful little embryo.

Of our 5 embies, 2 made it to blasts but one wasn't good quality. Our embryologist said there's one that looks good for freezing but she's getting back to us today. I had bloods done to check if they need to see me before otd, hopefully not as we're hoping to go up to Scotland tomorrow!

I also had my first acupuncture appointment straight after - wow! I mentioned I had been feeling so sick and unable to eat so she put needles in my wrists to target that - I left craving mac and cheese so badly that we bought the ingredients and made it straight away! DH was thrilled I was eating again (altho a very small portion) and I've woken up today hungry and looking forward to breakfast. Really can't believe how different I feel, it feels so good to be getting back to normal!

wanna good luck for getting healthy, chocolate is definitely my downfall but it will all be worth it!

just1 great news on the eggs and embryos! 5 is a great number, fingers crossed for your fertilisation report :flower:

Mbrink congrats on being pupo! Fingers crossed for you.

Flower looks like great sizes! Hope the next scan goes just as well!

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Mamali

wow RAF thats amazing :happydance:, congrats on being PUPO and looking forward to hearing about your bfp.


----------



## wann

just1 congrats on 5 embryos :) well done, I hope ur pain hs subsided


----------



## pcct

Great number on ur 5 embie :)

Raf that's awesome congrats being pupo enjoy Hunni :)

AQ fab u have all your drugs now and so close to be getting started!! So exciting 

Afm nothing new to report girls just reading and keeping up with all your process :) more symtoms are kicking in as horrible as they r am loving them :haha: I can't seam to eat anything come tea time on wards so guna try make most of it during the day - I haven't been sick yet just been feeling very very nausea nothing a ginger snap won't sort out :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats RAF

Glad to he things are progressing for you PCCT.

I too have been stalking the pages here to keep up with everyone.


----------



## Flowermal

RAF: congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm sorry I've been so MIA girls. I've just had nothing going on and I've been trying to just deal with and get over my second failed cycle. I had my consult this morning though and we're going to go through with the FET. I go in April 3rd for b/w to see where I'm at in my cycle and then I'll be starting either on Lupron or BCP's depending on what my levels are. He said the one embryo I have frozen is the best I've ever produced so I'm feeling happy about that.

If this FET isn't a failure good but if it is then we're going to do another fresh IVF cycle and do PGD on the emrbyos. He said if we do PGD and they come back normal then we can start looking into endometrium problems but if they're abnormal then we'll know that it's the embryos that are arresting. I'm happy with the plan and just looking forward to moving forward.

babyd- I'm so sorry to hear that your baby didn't make it! Huge :hugs: to you. 

AQ - I really hope you get the financial help for the meds! FX'd! 

lpear - Sorry about the scare but happy everything is okay and congrats on 11 weeks! 

I know I missed a lot of you but it's soooo much to go back since I've been MIA for a while. I hope you're all doing good though and on your way to your BFP's!


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you girls :flower: DH and I have been on cloud 9 since, we know it's completely out of our hands now and we've done everything we can. We're just enjoying taking it easy and spending time together.

Heard from the clinic twice today - we've got a little frostie!! :happydance: We're totally delighted, it's just an extra bonus that we didn't expect, so it's nice to know there's another little fighter. Also my bloodwork wasn't so good, they would like to see me again on Tuesday due to mild ohss. But they knew we're planning on going up to Scotland tomorrow so I had to promise that if I felt worse at all I must phone asap and they'll let me know what to do. They were happy when I told them my sickness has gone and I've been eating and drinking normally again today!

Ash nice to hear from you, glad you know what your next steps are and can focus on getting started soon. It's great your frostie is of such great quality, have everything crossed for you x


----------



## ashknowsbest

RAF - congrats on being PUPO and for getting a frostie!


----------



## wifeyw

hi everyone sorry i've not been on this forum in a while i hope everyones keeping ok just wanted to say never give up hope xx we had an early scan and seen TWO heartbeats so we are having twins i cannot believe it :cloud9: i'm 7 weeks today times gone so quick. sorry for lack of personals xx


----------



## Mamali

Hello Ash, glad you have a plan. Hope everything works out for you this time around.

Wifeyw congrats on the twins, so happy for you.


----------



## Sunshine24

Ash- great to hear from you!! Glad you have a plan, I know this is going to work for you. I have been praying for you and thinking about you daily. xoxo


----------



## Mells54

Ash, glad to hear you have a plan. I was thinking of you today since we also had our consult this morning. Since we don't have any frosties we talked about doing another fresh cycle. My RE sad that since I responded well last time it wouldn't be out of the question. He did say that my age and my embryo quality (only 2 of 11 made it to day five), he would look at a different protocol and a 3 day transfer. Then we talked about donor eggs as an option. He told us success rates are really high with donor eggs since they are younger, well screened, and don't have fertility problems to begin with. Without insurance helping with any costs we decided to go with our odds and are going to use donor eggs. Another positive is that since we live 3 1/2 hours away, it would mean less trips to the clinic for us. They will begin matching us with donors tomorrow and once we have someone that we like, we will start the process. So it looks like mid July sometime.
Sorry this is so long but getting it out makes me more convinced this is the right decision for us. Thanks for reading/ listening!


----------



## africaqueen

Mbrink- Great news! congrats on being pupo x

Flower- Great news on your scan and hope all goes well for sat x

Mamali- Lots of luck for tomorrow x

RAF- Congrats on being pupo! and on having a lil frostie! x

Ash- We did secure funding for meds from our lovely gp! :) great to know our taxes have gone to great use ;) glad your gonna do a FET and wish you lots of luck x

Wifey- HUGE congrats on your twin news! happy and healthy pregnancy to you x


----------



## cali_kt

Mells54 said:


> Ash, glad to hear you have a plan. I was thinking of you today since we also had our consult this morning. Since we don't have any frosties we talked about doing another fresh cycle. My RE sad that since I responded well last time it wouldn't be out of the question. He did say that my age and my embryo quality (only 2 of 11 made it to day five), he would look at a different protocol and a 3 day transfer. Then we talked about donor eggs as an option. He told us success rates are really high with donor eggs since they are younger, well screened, and don't have fertility problems to begin with. Without insurance helping with any costs we decided to go with our odds and are going to use donor eggs. Another positive is that since we live 3 1/2 hours away, it would mean less trips to the clinic for us. They will begin matching us with donors tomorrow and once we have someone that we like, we will start the process. So it looks like mid July sometime.
> Sorry this is so long but getting it out makes me more convinced this is the right decision for us. Thanks for reading/ listening!

Mells, 
Glad you are moving forward with a plan! So out of curiousity how do you choose your donor? Is there a book with their pictures and history?


----------



## BabyD225

Had the D&C on Wednesday... it's pretty sad to go through all of this. I came home tired from the general anesthesia... with minimal bleeding and then yesterday I had HORRIBLE cramps.. like contractions I'm guessing and the bleeding had stopped. Late last night the bleeding came on heavier but at least the cramping stopped. Today I had a few good cries... hoping to be able to heal soon and move on to FET. So scared that those blasts will have something wrong with them as well. They said I'll have chromosomal/genetic testing back on the miscarriage within 4 weeks. If they find something was wrong- would it effect my other embryos??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells - glad you have a plan hun and that you feel comfortable with it. I have heard great things about donor eggs. I am your age and am going to try this IVF with my eggs and see what I get. Did they have any inclination that something might be wrong with your eggs prior to your IVF? Like through bloodwork etc?

BabyD- my heart just breaks for you! All I can say now is that the worse is over. I would ask your dr about the additional embies as I really don't know the answer to that. Sending you tons of healing energy.


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - Rest up and spend time with your friends and family. I am so sorry. Just because some have defects does not mean they are all will.


----------



## Mells54

TTC, I do have low AMH .75 In retrospect I had a good response with 11 eggs, but only having 2 slow embryos at day 5 told us that the quality just isn't there. My RE said that it wouldn't be a long shot to try again with my eggs since I did have plenty of eggs, but since we already were considering donor eggs, he agreed that was our best chances considering it is so expensive.

Cali, we filled out a preference form and then the coordinator "matches" us based on that. She told us she will send us 4 profiles at a time and as we decline them she will send us a new one until we pick. The profiles are pretty extensive, we saw a sample one. It includes physical characteristics, medical history of self and family, then there is some questions about hobbies, interests, education, goals, etc. then they send pictures. Some people aren't comfortable with current pics so the sample we saw had pics of the donor as a child. I even asked about us and the donor having appts at the same time, and the coordinator said they take care to make sure we wouldn't be in the office at the same time. Such an interesting process to say the least. I'm just so thankful, women are willing to go through This process for someone else's benefit.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks for explaining that! I think that what you are doing is a great idea and you will be holding your lil one very soon! Donor eggs do have a wonderful rate of take of babies.


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies,

Just to share that I just had my trigger shot!!
I went in for my scan this morning (its Sat night here.. 11.10pm to b exact)
Doc told me that I was good to go as I had around 6 big follies and maybe another 1 or 2 that could make it in time for ER

All just happened so fast! So just had my trigger and will b going in for ER on Monday morning.. Really praying that I'll have at least a couple of frosties (have decided we will put in 2 embies) 

Maybe this Easter will be start of a lil' bunny :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Thinking of you lots and hope you feel better soon x

Mells- Very interesting process with the donor eggs! amazing gift these women give x

Flower- Yay for trigger! lots of luck for EC on Monday x

Hi to all the gang. Hope all those cycling now are doing well and lots of luck to those in the 2ww or waiting for 1st scans x

AFM- Well as sods law would have it, AF is a day late already! Grrrrr. Hope she shows tomorrow so i can call clinic on Monday and get this ball rolling xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: yea when you want her, she happily hides away.. Come quick AF!!


----------



## Mells54

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Just to share that I just had my trigger shot!!
> I went in for my scan this morning (its Sat night here.. 11.10pm to b exact)
> Doc told me that I was good to go as I had around 6 big follies and maybe another 1 or 2 that could make it in time for ER
> 
> All just happened so fast! So just had my trigger and will b going in for ER on Monday morning.. Really praying that I'll have at least a couple of frosties (have decided we will put in 2 embies)
> 
> Maybe this Easter will be start of a lil' bunny :winkwink:

Yeah for triggering! Here's hoping (or hopping) your little bunny is here for next Easter :happydance:


----------



## Mamali

Hi everyone :flower:

BabyD :hugs: to you dear

AQ hope AF shows soon so that you can start :hugs:

Flowermal yayyy for trigger, good luck on Monday.

Afm, had my last shot of pergoveris and gonal f this afternoon. My dr said am good to go so I trigger 11pm (its 7:30pm now). ER is Monday morning. Can't wait already :happydance::happydance:. Flowermal we are having ER the same day, praying this is it for us :hugs:.


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Ooh not long until EC now! good luck for trigger and enjoy your needle free day x


----------



## Orchids

Hi everyone,
New to this thread. I'm Currently on testing day of 2ww. This thread got me through the dreaded 2ww, thanks ladies!
Congrats to those with:bfp: and good luck to those still waiting, I'll pray for those who got :bfn: to get :bfp: next Time they try. 
Been ttc for 2 years, no luck my husband and I both got tested, he has severe male infertility, went with donor sperm. His parents would be pissed if they knew but we're not telling. Adoption was out, due to his parents negative thinking. I was on frolic acid1mg, cyclogest (bum bullets), progynova, bromocriptin and lose dose aspirin. Off bromocriptin from today. Continuing other pills.

Did one I.U.I donor sperm -:bfn: sep2012
Went on to ivf/icsi donor sperm.
Started birth control in dec cause cycle date was set for jan but had to cancel, cont'd birth control tell fed. Had to take march 11-18 cycle cause feb was full.
They had me on menopur which I responded we'll to. Had 14 egg on 2nd scan.
Flew out of the country on morning of 11th march. Went to clinic at 12:30 did another scan to determine trigger time, took trigger shot on 12th at 9:45, had ER on 13th at 9:30am. Had 10eggs, 9 fertilized, 7 made to blastocyst. Had 5dt on 18th at 9:30am. Transferred 2 AA, froze 5(1AA, 2AB,2BB).
Went back to apartment right after procedure, 30 mins rest and got ready for the airport. Reached airport at 12:30 an flew home from 4 pm to 5 pm.
Went to bed. Did everything as usual except for heavy lifting. I even cooked. My husband did the laundry for me.

These are my symptoms form 1dp5dt

D1,2,3: heartburn at 3 am, took tums.
D4: dull cramping in 5 sec intervals 3 Times for the day.
D5: dull backache, cravin tea, drank decaf black lipton tea
D6: stronger cramping and backache, migraine at night,thirsty.
D7: dull backache cramping, peeing a lot, thirsty
D8: dull backache, headache, peeing alot, sm amount of cm, thirsty, 
D9: headache, peeing a lot, sm amount of cm, thirsty, tired
D10: even stronger cramping lasted 20 mins, peeing a lot, still thirsty, tired
D11: headache, peeing a lot, thirsty,tired
D12: woke up to pee 3 times at night, tested at 7:45am BFP, cramping got stronger, tired, backache.:happydance:

All through the 2ww I had on an off episodes of the opposite thing to constipation, sorry of TMI.

9 months of hurdles to cross now. Praying for a happy healthy baby. It's a holiday today so have to wait till tues to get ultrasound date.

Thanks again ladies, I'll let you know my symptoms from now till!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Orchids....thank you for posting your success and congrats!!!! Why did you have to fly for your IVF? How many days did you stimm? There is another thread where you can put your IVF success and there is a questionnaire. It is a great thread which helps us ladies who are trying! We get to read and see that this can happen. I believe the name of the thread is "List your IVF success here"

Thanks again!


----------



## Orchids

Hi ttcbaby117'
Thanks,
Had to fly out cause they didn't have to equipment to preform the procedure. It's just a secondary clinic. Didn't go with the local clinic cause they have a low success rate and many locals switched after many failed attempts. 
Took Stimms for 10 days. Thanks for telling me about the site.


----------



## Mamali

Thanks for sharing orchids :flower:. Wish you a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## africaqueen

Orchids- As its already been said, this BFP announcement really does belong on the IVF success thread. Although we obviously enjoy hearing of IVF success, this is not the correct thread to come onto just to announce your BFP as some of our ladies are still very raw following fails and those that do announce their BFPS have been very supportive members of this thread for a good while. I wish you a happy and healthy 9mths and i am sure you understand the reasons behind this response. Please feel free to share all your symptoms on the IVF success thread and those ladies that wish to read all the details will appreciate that ;)


----------



## Flowermal

Orchids: thanks for sharing your symptoms and big congrats on getting ur BFP! Wishing u a H&H 9 months ahead!

Mamali: yea that's awesome that our cycle is in sync :happydance:lets keep each other posted of progress :winkwink:


----------



## pcct

Good luck flower and mamali for your ec tomorrow :yipee: 

Hey hope everyone else's is doing ok 
Thinking of u all :hugs:


----------



## Orchids

Hi African queen,
Didn't mean to butt in to your thread, sorry about that.
Found this thread during the start of my 2ww and was reading what some of you are going through.
I just wanted to give some of these ladies a little hope, that BFP can happen after ivf and a long 2ww. 
Thanks for the wishes and got luck to you all!


----------



## Samsfan

AQ. Im a little lost. Whats next? I suppose it is a waiting game right now?


----------



## africaqueen

Orchids- Thanks for understanding and lots of health and happiness for your pregnancy x

Sams- Do you mean as regards your follow up appt hun? I know its awful all the waiting etc. It feels like life is on hold doesnt it x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Still no AF! Grrrrrrr x

Happy Easter or Passover for those that celebrate xxx


----------



## pcct

Aw hope af shows her face soon!!! Always late when u need her :grr: 
Good luck today flower and mam for ur ec can't wait to hear how u both get on :)


----------



## RAFwife

AQ hope she flies in soon! Typical she's always there when you don't want her...

All the best flower and mamali for ec today!! Lots of luck :flower:

Afm 5dp5dt and feeling very low today :( I was told that if I am pregnant it's likely my ohss symptoms will worsen, but I've been feeling better and better every day. My stomach has deflated so much and I've had no more sickness at all. Desperate for implantation bleeding or cramps but nothing :shrug: already talked myself into believing it's not worked so it will hurt less on Friday. Swear I'm having AF type pain too so that's an extra kick whilst I'm down!

Sorry for the moan, just feeling so down :nope:


----------



## Flowermal

Ladies, thanks for all your well wishes. EC went well, having some bloatedness and slight cramps but not unbearable. 

They retrieved 5 eggs and ET is on Wed.
Was hoping for more eggs but praying that quality is there. 

RAF: try not to stress yourself out.. You still have time for the OTD :hugs:
Try to do something to take your mind off the wait.. Know it's easier said than done but you need to relax your mind ya


----------



## pcct

Yay flower 5 is great!!! Glad u found ec ok :hugs: get plenty rest and get ur self ship shape for ur little babies on Wednesday :)

Raf ur not out yet Hun :hugs: I remember having af pains too its horrible! Thinking of u :hugs: as flower has said maybe try doing something to take ur mind off! It's so hard tho the 2ww is crazy even if u try not to symptom spot we will always find our self doing so!


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks pcct :)
As for the cramps, do u think having a heat pack on the tummy will help?
It's uncomfortable and trying nt to take any painkillers.. Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## pcct

I didn't use any heat pads after ec and so on- I think the best cute after ec would be a nap I remember that's what is done after ec as I didn't want to take any pain killers too


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- I know the 2ww is emotional torture but your almost at OTD and i hope you get that BFP x

Pcct- How are you doing hun? cant believe your approaching 8wks already!! Have you had your scan yet? x

Flower- 5 eggs is good and as you said, quality counts more ;) good luck for ET x

Mamali- Hope your EC went well too x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- STILL no AF!!! Starting to get a bit bothered now as to if she will even show as no cramps or anything and there is a strong chance of me starting the menopause early... really really want her to show now :( xxx


----------



## pcct

Aww aq I hope af shows soon :hugs: always takes ages when u need it :grr: 
Thanks Hun - have just been taken each day at a time but this week has went in quick :shock: I had my scan at 6 weeks which was jst to make sure baby was in the correct place due to tubal history despite i have no tubes, they explained about scar tissue ect so had to be scanned earlier than normal. we have our 9 week one on the 12th we will be able to see more and the growth. :)


----------



## africaqueen

Aww that's good then hun, you will soon be seeing more of your lil bean ;) how exciting!
I am just raring to go but with not a sign of the witch i am worried she may never show... xxx


----------



## pcct

I bet u r Hun u have all ur treatment drugs yeah? How late is is she ? Could you maybe give it anther few days then phone your clinic ?


----------



## africaqueen

3 days late hun :( usually only ever late by 1 day as been very regular for past year.
Yeah got a huge box of drugs sitting in living room, waiting to get started. Il be on 8 amps of stimms per day this time so a lot of meds! lol xxx


----------



## pcct

Omg that's loads hehe am so excited for u to get started!! Some people say worrying and thinking about af can Delay a few days :shrug:


----------



## africaqueen

AF is in the building!!! yaaaaaay. I pray its the last time i see her for 9mths! hehe.
I can call the clinic tomorrow and get booked in for baseline scan now :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Omfg!!!!! This is amazing OMG!!!! Haha! Am so excited for u now! Defo the last time u see that witch for 9 months!!! :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks hun! me too! sooo excited now :) so cos witch came at 6pm, tomorrow is classed as day 1 isnt it? think i remember the nurse saying if AF comes after 5pm to class the first day of full bleed as cd1? xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yipee AQ!!!!!! I am so happy to hear that! So crazy how she is always late when you WANT her to show up! I am so happy you are able to get started now. SO what is the next step for you?

AFM - I will be starting my stims on Monday! I stop my BCPs on Wednesday.....should I expect my period in between now and the start of my Stims?


----------



## africaqueen

ttc- Yes it is sods law isnt it! lol. Least she arrived so that's the main thing :)
Im not sure as regards your question as i have never cycled with bcp... im sure one of the other ladies will know. Good luck! we will be in the 2ww around the same time all being well as i should have baseline scan on wed/thur and start stimms on one of those days xxx


----------



## pcct

Am not too sure aq my clinic told me something about that but I can't remember exactly what will be classed as d1 :/ 

Yay for starting stims soon ttc :)


----------



## LPEAR

AQ, so glad you can get started now. Wishing you all the luck. So grateful to you for starting this thread. I read about the funding being refused :-( , but so glad your gp are able to fund the drugs, 8 amps a day has gotta cost a lot!

Pcct - can't remember if I've said, but if not, congratulations! Fab news!

Sorry I'm not around much, I do keep up with the thread, just don't get chance to comment much.

Hi to everyone!


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, had ER today. They got 5 eggs , am really feeling down right now, not happy with the number. To top it all off DH's sperm was not good, he had to give again and they were still not really that good :cry::cry:. Maybe they might do icsi, I don't know. I don't even know what am feeling right now I guess we will know tomorrow


----------



## neha lo

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Wanabe  find it hard to believe im the only woman on this site is will be starting IVF in the new year?! haha xxx

Hi...
Me :27
DH :33
my AMH :80.5 (PCOS)
My DH has done his semen analysis has Motility 41%, abnormal is 90% . doctor suggested ICSI for us, can u plzs tell me if u go with IUI are there any chances i can conceive ??
plzs help me


----------



## neha lo

Hi...
Me :27
DH :33
my AMH :80.5 (PCOS)
My DH has done his semen analysis has Motility 41%, abnormal is 90% . doctor suggested ICSI for us, can u plzs tell me if u go with IUI are there any chances i can conceive ??
plzs help me


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- Wow, cant believe your in the 2nd tri already! great news x

Mamali- Its quality not quantity that matters hun so try be positive. Good luck for your call tomorrow x

Neha- I dont know sorry. Your probs best asking on IUI thread but from what i have heard if severe male factor issues, ICSI gives best chance x


----------



## Mells54

Congrats AQ! I'm so happy you are finally starting.

PCCT, glad you're doing well.

Mamali, I agree 5 is a good number. Quality over quantity.

TTC, yes AF should show up after BCP are stopped, but before stims start. That's when you should have your baseline scan.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mells....will they postpone starting mjy stims if AF doesn't show?


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali cheer up k? I've also got 5 eggs but I'm praying that all of them are of good quality. I'll only know of the status just before my ET so that's even more unsettling for me so trying to stay positive :flower:


----------



## Mamali

Thnx ladies :hugs:

Flowermal thanks, but they don't call you to tell you how many have fertilised? am waiting for my call today. were you given any pessaries to use? i was given cyclogest, and i inserted it last night but it just melted and leaked out of me, maybe i didnt insert it right, ladies help please, how do i insert it.


----------



## Flowermal

Hi Mamali, nope over here I'm only told on the day of the transfer.. Nope nothing given yet, presseries will only be given after transfer.. I'm hoping I've got at least one embie to transfer cos try called earlier to remind me of my appt tmr morning. :shrug:


----------



## Flowermal

Ladies, anything that I should actively do or must not do after transfer? Ben hearing split views that bed rest is necessary while some say some movement is good? As if the injections weren't enuf and been really having bad mood swings :dohh:


----------



## RAFwife

Mamali I'm using cyclogest pessaries too, are you usng your vaginally or rectally? For me it's just like putting in a tampon, make sure you push it up as high as you can. It's totally normal for them to leak a little, I've been wearing liners because they've leaked a bit every time! But it definitely shouldn't all leak out, maybe try sitting or lying down for 10 minutes after you've inserted it?

Flower I'm not the most qualified to give advice, but my clinic don't even require you to lie down after the transfer! I did modified bed rest I guess, stayed mainly off my feet for the first 3-4 days (mostly because I was so swollen and in so much pain!) but got up to pee a lot. After the first day DH and I did very short walks as I was told not to stay completely immobile to allow blood flow. The main no-nos are no hot baths, no strenuous activity or heavy lifting, no alcohol etc. I'm now 6dp5dt and have been on long (slow) walks with our doggie but relaxing in between. Hope that helps! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Good luck for your call! as regards the cyclogest, i always used them rectally as they absorb much better and dont leak out. For those ladies using them vaginally, you should ideally lie down for 20 mins after inserting so it absorbs. x

Flower- Yeah same here, once transfer is done at my clinic, we are on our feet within 2 mins and walking out the hospital. lol. With my previous cycles i lay on couch when i got home cos was tired after the deep sedation. Next few days i took it easy but pretty much carried on as normal with light walks, shopping etc but i never lifted anything heavy or took any baths. Just showers to be safe. Also i never dtd as i was worried it could dislodge the embie! lmao. Just do what makes you feel better x

AFM- Well girls, i called the clinic and i am booked for my baseline scan for Thursday at 11am :) if all is clear i will be starting stimming that same day xxx


----------



## Flowermal

RAF and AQ: thanks ladies! I'm gonna be fully awake during transfer, as is their procedure here but with a full bladder yikes!

AQ: awesome that things are moving along! Hurray!! :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- Just read my previous post and was like WTF?! hahahaha. My brain is mashed. I had deep sedation for egg collection not transfer! haha. Fully awake for transfer, but as my womb is tilted i had to have a empty bladder. Transfer was completely painless and over within a few minutes so don't worry about that xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: hahaha ur really cute.. LMAO.. Thanks Hun!


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies, i called the nurse and she told it'll definitely leak so no worries. Got a call from the embryologist and four have fertilised, am having 3dt.


----------



## pcct

Mamali that is fantastic :yipee: u must be so exicted to have 4 out of ur 5 fert :dance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mamali - that is great news that 4 fertilized! Woohoo! My dr told me to have 3 days bedrest before I can travel home as I have to fly after my transfer. She didn't specify how strict the bed rest was though. I agree there should be some sort of movement. I do believe though that if the embie will implant it will do so whether you do bed rest or not as long as you dong do anything to strenuous.

AQ - that is so awesome! So once they do your scan then you start your stims? If so, I will be right behind you as I start stims on Monday.

SO funny every morning I wake and log on in the hopes that I will see the BFP tally rise in the title of this thread! I am so cheering all you ladies on and hoping to see some BFP's very soon!


----------



## Mamali

yep i am pcct, i guess i was hysterical yesterday :blush: 

Rafwife thanks, am taking mine vaginally, and yeah i'll lie down for a few minutes after inserting.

Flowermal my clinic gave me a list of do's and dont's :haha:. no climbing of stairs, and if its a must then take a step at a time, no smoking, drinking. no watching emotional movies/horror movies :haha:. take it easy with your daily activities and rest well. take lots of fruits, vegetables and water.


----------



## pcct

Of course tho ur hormones are all over place ! 
I rekon a good movie u can giggle to helps :thumbup: 
When I was going the gel I inserted lyin down with both legs slightly bend up if u get me and non leaked out at all :)


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali that's fantastic news! See nothing to worry about
I really hope I can a fertilization report as good as yours! Wish me luck k? :winkwink:


----------



## just1healthy1

RAF - i feel like you and i are pretty close in timeline. when do you do preggers test? don't feel down...keep reassuring yourself YOU ARE PREGNANT!

AFM - Sorry I've been MIA, I usually only log on at work, and with Easter i had a nice little 6 day break. Last time I posted I said there were 5 eggs that fertilized. I had no idea that because it was less than 6, my doctor bumped up the transfer to 3 days instead of 5. So I went in for ET last Friday. It's been awesome to think that I am pupo!! I've been feeling fine, been taking it easy. We transfered 3 7cell embies :baby::baby::baby:. DH and I freak out from time to time thinking about the possibility of triplets...but we're firm believers that God will not place us on a path we can't handle. Nurse called yesterday and said we have one frozen blast! :cold:. I'm so happy we had a little one of us toughing it out and growing...makes me believe at least one inside me will do the same:dance:.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just1 - that is amazing. If you don't mind me asking how did you come to the conclusion to transfer 3?


----------



## Mamali

wish you all the luck in the world flowermal :hugs: :dust:

just1 congrats on being PUPO dear :hugs:, can't wait to hear your bfp :happydance:


----------



## just1healthy1

ttc - I couldn't sleep at all the night before transfer, so i got on internet (shocker) to read about success rate difference between 3dt or 5dt...and i ran across several cases that said they transferred 3 and only 1 stuck. Given the fact that I haven't as much had a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage since we've been ttc, I decided I'd transfer as many as doctor would let me (I of course talked about this to DH once we were in car driving to transfer, and he supported my reasoning). Once we where there doctor came in with the news that we had 3 7cell embryos and 2 5cell embryos. That made my decision very easy...I wanted all three 7cell to give them a fighting chance to stick on a 3dt. I would have never pushed for 3 if it had been a 5dt. So I may be having triplets, BUT there's a good chance I won't...I'll be happy with just one healthy one!!:happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Just1, congrats on being PUPO.


----------



## Mells54

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Mells....will they postpone starting mjy stims if AF doesn't show?

That I'm not sure about. I've always gotten my AF on time after stopping BCPs. And my stims were always started the following weekend after my baseline. Did they tell you to call when you started or do you just have an appt scheduled? GL!


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- FAB news! so happy for you and don't worry about yesterday. We all have mini meltdowns during this process ;) x

Tccbaby- Yes if all clear on scan on thursday il start stimms that evening :) x

Just1- Congrats on being pupo wih triplets! x


----------



## Rosie06

hi everyone havnt really been on this thread since BFN but ive had a read through congrats to everyone whos got there BFP wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!

good luck to those in the 2ww too!

AQ wishing you so much luck for this cycle, how wonderful that your surgery have funded the drugs what a huge relief that must be, i cant believe the level of stimms your going to be on will that be one injection or more? ive ony ever had max 2 amps :S I have a feeling this is going to be your cycle :D

AFM had my review appt a couple of weeks ago consultant said everything was perfect and he really wasnt expecting to see us and the only thing we were missing was a bit of luck :shrug: he said we can go for another cycle from june time onwards so i popped into clinic today and im previsonally booked in for EC 12/8 all depends on AF cycle though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just1 - Oh I see....well I am in the same boat. I have never even had a whiff of a BFP.....I will see what my quality looks like and go from there! Good luck hun!

Mells - I go in for my baseline on Monday and I was told I will start stimming then. So I guess it doesn't matter to them.

AQ - well that is awesome! We will be stiming around the same time! Cycle buddies!

Rosie - glad to see you are doing ok hun and that you have a plan to try again. Will they be changing your protocol?


----------



## africaqueen

Rosie- Lovely to see you ;) great you are going to try again in a few mths. I am sure you will get your BFP next time around. Yes it is a LOT of stimms! lol. Still just 1 injection but use 2 waters rather than 1 to dilute drugs and after 5 days of stimms i also start a 2nd injection of cetrotide to prevent ovulation. Same as last time just extra drugs :) x

tccbaby- Sooo glad il have a cycle buddy as most of our ladies are either coming to end of their cycles or completed them now ;) x


----------



## Flowermal

Heya, just got back from ET.. Transferred 2 embies..
However am bumped cos we don't have any frosties..however doc assured us that the 2 embies were perfect so these are the only 2 we have.. Trying really hard to stay positive.. Give me some hugs ladies :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Just1: congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

Rosie: all the best for your upcoming cycle :hugs:

Ttc: yay for starting stimming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## RAFwife

AQ - so delighted for you!! Will have everything crossed for your baseline scan, you'll be starting so soon!! Such an exciting time and you definitely deserve a successful cycle :hugs:

Just1 congrats on pupo with triplets, wow!! My test date is Friday, in 2 days! When is yours? We transferred one blast (only allowed one due to age and first cycle) but we also have a frostie so we were really pleased with the result. I just felt so calm at the transfer but getting so nervous and jittery now we're so close to finding out. Still having no symptoms except bad period cramps so I'm not very hopeful, but my husband's staying positive.

Flower that's amazing news about transferring 2!! All the best for your 2ww hope it flies past and those little guys stick around :flower:


----------



## Mamali

Flowermal :happydance: congrats on being PUPO can't wait to hear your bfp dear :hugs:

RAFwife can't wait for friday eeeeeekkkk :happydance:

had another call from my clinic today, our 4 embies are still toughing it out. we decide how many to transfer tomorrow. am thinking all four :wacko::haha:


----------



## Mells54

Mamali, great news!
RAF, only a couple days to go. Fx'd for ya!
Rosie, welcome back!
Flower, hugs to you
AQ, you're moving now. Wishing you tons of luck this cycle.

AFM, nothing new. Just found out DH is leaving for 4 months, so looks like I'll be going it alone this next try....ekkkk!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Flower congrats hun!!!!!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies sorry I've been MIA :blush:

I have been silently stalking just had nothing to update but I've been lurking :)

Congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their bfps :happydance: this thread is very lucky :)

I started bcps on Sunday, will be having my pill scan on 11th April if everything is ok then I will start nasal spray on the 11th and injections around the 18th April with EC estimated for roughly 2nd may....

Sorry for being a rubbish stalker though ladies :blush:


----------



## LPEAR

Scerena, yay for finally getting going, I know it's been a long wait for you!


----------



## scerena

*lpear* thank you :hugs: I hope that things continue smoothly so that I can start stimming on the 18th :)

Can't believe you are nearly 13 weeks! Wow time flies how's things been for you???


----------



## PizzaWagon

Mells54 said:


> TTC, I do have low AMH .75 In retrospect I had a good response with 11 eggs, but only having 2 slow embryos at day 5 told us that the quality just isn't there. My RE said that it wouldn't be a long shot to try again with my eggs since I did have plenty of eggs, but since we already were considering donor eggs, he agreed that was our best chances considering it is so expensive.
> 
> Cali, we filled out a preference form and then the coordinator "matches" us based on that. She told us she will send us 4 profiles at a time and as we decline them she will send us a new one until we pick. The profiles are pretty extensive, we saw a sample one. It includes physical characteristics, medical history of self and family, then there is some questions about hobbies, interests, education, goals, etc. then they send pictures. Some people aren't comfortable with current pics so the sample we saw had pics of the donor as a child. I even asked about us and the donor having appts at the same time, and the coordinator said they take care to make sure we wouldn't be in the office at the same time. Such an interesting process to say the least. I'm just so thankful, women are willing to go through This process for someone else's benefit.

Mells, I know this is from forever ago but I'm just now catching up :) and I just wanted to say that I also have a .75 AMH. They got 9 eggs from me. On day 5 one was good enough and the other 3 where slow.


----------



## PizzaWagon

UpDate:
14dpc9dpt - HCG 9
18dpc13dpt - HCG 69
Today 20dpc15dpt - HCG 203

They aren't fully sure what is going on with my body :/ They don't know if the lab messed up on my day 14 blood work, if it is ectopic or if it is actually a viable pregnancy. But I am pregnant :D and I'll be having an ultrasound some time soon, before the normal 7 week mark, to make sure it isn't ectopic.


----------



## LPEAR

Scerena - I know, it's flown by! All going really well, no sickness or anything. Fingers crossed everything continues to run smoothly. Had our scan today and all is well. 

Keep us updated in your progress.


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- Congrats on being pupo with twins! hopefully these 2 are the only ones you need x

Mamali- Good luck for tomorrow! quads maybe a lil much but twins are good ;) haha x

scerena - Glad your finally getting started! yaay x

Pizza- :happydance::bfp::happydance:CONGRATS! I hope an pray your hcg rises as it should an that your lil bean is a sticky. With my 1st ectopic my numbers didnt rise properly but with 2nd it doubled as it should near enough so dont panic. Not always a good indicator. Some beans are just slow developers x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Got my baseline scan in the morning so hoping its all clear to start stimms tomorrow xxx


----------



## scerena

*africaqueen* I hope tomorrow's scan is all clear so you can get going :hug:

*lpear* aw bet your baby looked so big this time :) will you find oh your babies gender on your 20wk scan??? Great you've had no sickness etc :) yes I will update on how I get on :)

*pizza* congrats have a h&h 9 months :happydance::


----------



## pcct

Hey girls contacts flower being pupo :yipee: 
Good luck tomoz Mam :hugs: can't wait to hear how many u transfer 
Pizza huge congrats on ur bfp :wohoo: hope ur scan isn't to far away :hugs: 
AQ good luck for ur baseline tomorrow fingers crossed everything is looking good and ready to get the stims out :dance: am so exicted for you to start :yippe: 
Hey mells glad to hear you have a plan in action for your next cycle :hugs: 
Hey Rosie nice to see you popping back in :hugs: hope your doing ok and getting thi gs in place for your nex round :)
Hey LPEAR , ash , Scerena and the rest of the girls :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

AQ hope everything goes perfect for you tomorrow so you can start stimms :hugs:

Pizza congrats :happydance: hope your hcg rises dear. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:.

Pcct how are you :flower:. Can't wait to know how many am transferring too :happydance:.


----------



## PizzaWagon

africaqueen said:


> Pizza- :happydance::bfp::happydance:CONGRATS! I hope an pray your hcg rises as it should an that your lil bean is a sticky. With my 1st ectopic my numbers didnt rise properly but with 2nd it doubled as it should near enough so dont panic. Not always a good indicator. Some beans are just slow developers x




scerena said:


> *pizza* congrats have a h&h 9 months :happydance:




pcct said:


> Pizza huge congrats on ur bfp :wohoo: hope ur scan isn't to far away :hugs:




Mamali said:


> Pizza congrats :happydance: hope your hcg rises dear. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months:hugs:.

Thank you Everyone!!! I really hopping it was just a slow starter :)


----------



## Mells54

PizzaWagon said:


> Mells54 said:
> 
> 
> TTC, I do have low AMH .75 In retrospect I had a good response with 11 eggs, but only having 2 slow embryos at day 5 told us that the quality just isn't there. My RE said that it wouldn't be a long shot to try again with my eggs since I did have plenty of eggs, but since we already were considering donor eggs, he agreed that was our best chances considering it is so expensive.
> 
> Cali, we filled out a preference form and then the coordinator "matches" us based on that. She told us she will send us 4 profiles at a time and as we decline them she will send us a new one until we pick. The profiles are pretty extensive, we saw a sample one. It includes physical characteristics, medical history of self and family, then there is some questions about hobbies, interests, education, goals, etc. then they send pictures. Some people aren't comfortable with current pics so the sample we saw had pics of the donor as a child. I even asked about us and the donor having appts at the same time, and the coordinator said they take care to make sure we wouldn't be in the office at the same time. Such an interesting process to say the least. I'm just so thankful, women are willing to go through This process for someone else's benefit.
> 
> Mells, I know this is from forever ago but I'm just now catching up :) and I just wanted to say that I also have a .75 AMH. They got 9 eggs from me. On day 5 one was good enough and the other 3 where slow.Click to expand...

Congrats! I know it only takes one, but given our situation we aren't sure doing another cycle with my eggs would be worth the time or the money. At least with donor eggs we have a higher chance of frosties as well.


----------



## Flowermal

Pizza: congrats on ur BFP! Woohoo!! :happydance:

AQ: all the best for your scan and hope you can start stimms! 

Mamali: all the very best for your transfer!!!! 

Scerena: yay for starting :thumbup:

Lpear: thanks for supporting us.. Praying things remain smooth for u :hugs:

Pcct: how are you? :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

May I just say, the I always log on in the hopes to see a higher number of bfp's in the title.  

Pizza - congrats hun....praying all is OK have a H&H 9 months!!!!!


----------



## Mells54

ttcbaby117 said:


> May I just say, the I always log on in the hopes to see a higher number of bfp's in the title.
> 
> Pizza - congrats hun....praying all is OK have a H&H 9 months!!!!!

I do the same thing! :thumbup:


----------



## Mamali

Well ladies am officially PUPO :happydance::happydance:. We put back :baby::baby::baby:, and OTD is 19/04/2013, which is my birthday :thumbup:. 

Hope you are all doing great? :flower:


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali: congrats on being PUPO with triplets!!!
We have the same OTD :happydance:


----------



## just1healthy1

Mamali - awesome you put three back in!! i did too, hoping at least one sticks!! congrats on being PUPO!!!:flower::flower::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mamali

Flower and just1 :happydance:. :dust:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Congrats to everyone PUPO!! I just had blood work this morning and hope for good news to start my FET cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mamali that is so awesome! If anyone who put back three embryos doesn't mind telling me how old they are that would be great! My dr said that she wouldn't put back three for me....that my limit would be 2. I am 37 so not young as far as fertility goes and I just wonder if she is being a bit passive!

Ash - please let us know how your blood work comes back!


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Wow! congrats on being pupo with triplets! x

Ash- Keep us updated! good luck x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Had my baseline scan this morning and all went well so i start my 8 amps of stimms later! :) the nurse also seen 3 antral follicles on each ovary so that is good for me as last cycle she only seen a couple and the 1st cycle she seen none. Its a good start and with my low AMH and this being our 3rd cycle il take good news where i can :) xxx


----------



## RAFwife

AQ that's fantastic news!! All so positive, a great start to this cycle :happydance: good luck for your first stimms!!

Mamali congrats on being pupo with triplets! Hope they get nice and snug :flower:

Pizza congratulations!!! Such great news, hope it's a h+h 9 months for you :flower:

Afm had a very difficult few days, I'm completely sure it's not worked for us so just trying to get my head around how to deal with it. All I've got so far is crying a lot so not getting very far! Wanted this to work so much :nope:


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - that is so awesome....yippee that there are some antral follicles there!

RAF - Did you already do your BETA? Im so sorry hun.


----------



## RAFwife

No the beta is tomorrow. But I had ohss after egg collection which has got so much better instead of worse and been having period cramps all week now so not got much hope :nope: I'm sorry I know so many women have been trying longer than me and been through a lot more than me, but it's been so emotionally draining and we had so much hope, it's hard to let go of our first real chance.


----------



## Mamali

Ttcbaby am 26. 

AQ congrats on starting and wish you all the luck in the world :hugs:

Raf have you tested and seen a bfn dear? 

Ash hope you'll receive wonderful news so you can start.


----------



## RAFwife

Mamali no I'm too scared to do one - can't bear to see a negative! I only have the internet cheapies in the house anyway so I'm telling myself they're not reliable! Just waiting it out until tomorrow x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry RAF.....I know how hard this is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Do DH sperm culture just came back and it is positive for bacteria. I have no idea what this means for us as far as starting IVF or if there is something seriously wrong....ugh, I am waitin for my RE to email me back now. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Mells54

RAF, don't lose hope. I can relate with waiting and uncertainty. :hugs:

Mamali, wow triplets! Hope you get through the two week wait in no time.

AQ, I'm so excited for you. I hope and pray for you more than ever. You started this thread and brought us all together in this journey. You have laughed, cried, prayed, hoped, and wished every step of the way and now I truly believe it is your turn. Good luck my friend! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AQ - thanks! Yay for starting :happydance:

RAF - sorry you're feeling down. Keep your head up! You never know! Last cycle my OHSS symptoms stayed the same and I wasn't pregnant so I'm not so sure they really are related.

ttc - I actually came back positive for a bacteria on my cervix before my first IVF cycle and they put me on antibiotics for a couple of days and all was well. I'm sure it will be okay! Best of luck and I hope your doctor e-mails you soon and tells you it's no biggie! 

Mamli - congrats on being PUPO with triplets! How exciting! How come they transferred so many and you said you're 26? I'm 24 (25 in 5 days!) and my doctor didn't want to hear ANYTHING about 3.


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Tons of luck for tomorrow! you are very strong willed not poas! haha. x

Mells- Thank you for such a lovely post! i am so glad i have all you ladies too x

Well ladies, i am officially stimming! did my needle at 6pm. Took 15 mins mixing the 8 amps! lol. I am on the rollercoaster all over again. haha. My 2nd scan is on Monday xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just realized that my post to RAF was no really complete. With my first IVF I seemed to have a slight case of OHSS and it didn't really get better for like 2 weeks! With this last IVF I was fine the next day! I didn't get pregnant on either cycle but my point is that I'm not sure the OHSS symptoms staying are really correlated with being pregnant. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*mamali* congrats on being PUPO :happydance:

*flower* thanks :hugs:

*ttc* our fs gave oh some anti biotics incase oh had bacteria infection in his last SA

*aq* brilliant news sending you tons of baby :dust:

*RAF* fx'd that you get a surprise beta tomorrow :hugs:

*ash* how are things going with you???

:hi: to anyone I missed :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Pretty good. My 2nd IVF failed so I'm getting ready to do an FET. I had the blood drawn this morning so now I'm just waiting to hear back if we can start or not.

How are you? You're getting started right?!


----------



## Rosie06

AQ fingers crossed for you now!!! 

RAF have everything crossed for you, if it helps i had mild ohss on my 1st ivf back in 2010 and it eased off completely and that resulted in a BFP this time i didnt get OHSS yet had more follies resulted in BFN you just never know hun, hope you get the result you deserve tomorrow x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies! It seems we didn't collect the sample for the semen culture correctly! UGH!!!! I am so stupid sometimes! So now we have to wait and see what they want us to do!


----------



## scerena

*ttc* oh no! So was there bacteria? What did you do wrong?

*ash* fx'd you get your results back and get the go ahead :) yes I'm on bcps, got my pill scan next thurs, then if all is well I will use nasal spray that day (DR) and start Stims hopefully on the 18th fx'd!


----------



## Mamali

Ash I don't know what my dr base how many to transfer on, but the maximum is four. I think they look at embie quality too. Mine was a 9-cell(B) and two 8-cell(B). 

AQ wish you all the best :dust:

I have been taking lemon water (its a drink that replaces lost water and electrolytes in the body, it contains vitamin c), since EC, I don't know if it's safe to continue taking that now?


----------



## Mamali

Ttcbaby thank God it has nothing to do with DH's sample.


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - we had sex to produce the sample....hahahaha, now that I think back...how stupid was that! I just don't know what we were thinking.....it is just that DH doesn't like to masturbate so I always feel bad to have to make him when not necessary ya know! Oh well...I have to wait and see what the nurse tells us to do now.


----------



## ashknowsbest

mamali - Oh well best of luck! I'm sure at least one will stick! FX'd for you! 

ttc - I also feel bad for my OH but then I remember what I do to myself every cycle we do IVF :haha:

I heard back. I'm to start the BCP tonight and then go in on the 18th for a scan. Will most likely start lupron that day and then the nurse said if she had to guess my transfer will most likely be around the 3rd week in May.


----------



## scerena

*ttc* probably nothing then Hun :) even a little bacteria in a hand can cause a sample with bacteria in so glad that everything is okay :hugs: :hugs:

*ash* brilliant news :happydance: I bet you cant wait :)


----------



## Mells54

Ash, congrats on getting started!


----------



## Flowermal

RAF: all the best! You are really strong to have not caves in to POAS :thumbup:

Ttc: don't worry, just await further instructions from your clinic :)

Ash: hurray for starting! 

AQ: woohoo! So happy for u and great news on the follies :happydance:

Mamali: in my clinic, they transfer a maximum of 2 embies if you are below 40 and max of 3 if you are above.. I guess they try to increase the chances as you get older


----------



## Mamali

RAF fingers crossed for you dear, can't wait to hear good news from you. 

Flowermal I guess my clinic just wants to increase your chances of having atleast one sticking, if not two. I really don't mind multiples. We've been TTC for soooo long I don't mind having more than one.


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- TONS of luck for today! can't wait to hear your news! pma all the way xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Ash. So excited for you. :thumbup:

Mamali. Wow 3. My clinic also does up to 3, but I have triplets in my family and I didnt want to take a chance :blush: hope they stick. 

Raf. It takes some time to get back to normal after IVF. 

AQ. How exciting. Hoping for a successful cycle for you.:happydance:

Afm. So i went to a second doctor for a consult. She said my first doctor did everything right and she only questions why he went straight to Ivf. She did question my insulin levels, which my doctor did not do and she gave me a prescription for metamorphin. I guess tht can be a game changer. I go back for my WTF appointment wed with my doctor. She stated that my doctor has a great reputation, but I know that he didnt look at my bloodwork when he suggested IVF. So here are my issues maybe you ladies can help. 

Do I stay with my clinic? Or go to a new one. The new one is closer and the docotr seems very nice My older clinic, we had a rough start, but they all ended up being very efficient. My clinic is more aggressive, howver, the new doctor actually asked me questions, my other doctor did not

2). Do I do a cycle the end of this month or wait till next month? Im now on tea from my accupunturist and I want to get healthy, but I dont know if that matters. My accupunturist cant see me next month, he is going to China. I also am about to start the metamorpin, which will help me shed weight. 

I also found out from the new doctor that my accupunturist had brought a 29 yr old out of menopause, she got pregnant, had a baby and went back to menopause. She said he has had success without ivf. 

Thanks ladies for listening. :flower:

Thanks ladies. This 






ashknowsbest said:


> mamali - Oh well best of luck! I'm sure at least one will stick! FX'd for you!
> 
> ttc - I also feel bad for my OH but then I remember what I do to myself every cycle we do IVF :haha:
> 
> I heard back. I'm to start the BCP tonight and then go in on the 18th for a scan. Will most likely start lupron that day and then the nurse said if she had to guess my transfer will most likely be around the 3rd week in May.


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you so much for all the messages girls :hugs: unfortunately, it was the news I was expecting and I'm definitely not pregnant :nope:
The hardest part was seeing dh break down, he was so hopeful still and it just feels like my heart's breaking. 
I know we'll pick ourselves up and carry on, and we're so grateful to have a little frostie to look forward to. The nurse said to expect our next appointment to be mid May so got some time to kill.
All the best to you all, I think I'll take a few days break but will be back soon. Thanks agan, it's been so great to have so much support.


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Ah i am sorry:hugs: its such a hard journey and i was devastated when our last 2 cycles failed. Just awful. Hope does come back though and as you say, you have your strong lil frostie and that could be your baba. I understand you taking a lil break. Be kind to yourself. Your mind and body have been through a lot. Have a glass or 2 of wine and enjoy being a bit selfish until your ready for FET. xxx


----------



## Mamali

Raf so sorry about that, wish you all the best in your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## just1healthy1

RAF - I'm so very sorry, keep your head up...it will happen! that little frosty may be the one!! :hugs:

afm - I get my hcg drawn on tuesday...i am hoping at least one of the 3 embies stuck...my only symptoms so far have been extremely tender breasts and a pulling and stretching feeling in my lower stomach. i keep affirming myself by saying and thinking...i am pregnant, i am pregnant, i am pregnant:winkwink:. but I'm also so very grateful that we have a little frosty one too just in case.


----------



## just1healthy1

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mamali that is so awesome! If anyone who put back three embryos doesn't mind telling me how old they are that would be great! My dr said that she wouldn't put back three for me....that my limit would be 2. I am 37 so not young as far as fertility goes and I just wonder if she is being a bit passive!
> 
> Ash - please let us know how your blood work comes back!

ttc - i am 30, DH is 32. we had 3 put back in. he said he thought 2 was good, but would let me decide. and i decided 3 given i had a 3dt. he asked me right before he did it, if we were sure, and i stuck to my guns and said yes. i just wanted to cover all my bases, you know?:winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

RAF - so sorry hun....I always found the hardest part of the BFN was to see how my DH got to sad. It is so hard! I know you guys will be ok and one day you will be parents! 

Just1 - well I might push for 3 depending on the grade of my embies. Esp. if I have to do a 3 day transfer. Thanks for explaining to me.

So after a very long and frustrating bout of emails and phone calls....DH will be taking another round of antibiotics for the bacteria they found in the sperm culture. Even though my GP doesn't feel like it was found in the sperm but possibly by contact. I hate to have DH on antibiotics this close to ER and I also don't like to have him on antibiotics when he might not even need them. After all isn't that why we had so many antibiotic resistant problems out there right now! I do also feel like the nurse who didn't give us the correct instructions on how to collect the sample should have done a better job at this....I am over it! Oh and mostly I am worried these antibiotics will affect DH sperm quantity and quality.


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- Where do you live? UK or US? x


----------



## scerena

*ttc* my oh is still on his antibiotics he has another 5 days he had to take them for 5 days, what ones is your oh taking???
Will it effect their sperm badly then if they're on them close to EC??? I'm worried also...

*raf* I am so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: :hugs: take the time you need to get your head around things and we will all be rooting on that frostie for you :hugs:

*aq* how are you????


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - I live in the Bahamas but my IVF is being done in Florida in the US.

Scerena - He did Axithromicin or Z-pack a couple of weeks ago and not they want him to take Ampcillin.


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - I am ok thanks, just had a bit of a meltdown before when i did my needle as a tiny bit of liquid was still in the syringe when i drew needle out and i lost the plot. lol. I also keep panicking im not injecting properly which i know i am as iv done 2 cycles before. I think this cycle is harder cos we know its the last chance for us and its making me very nervous. How are you doing? xxx


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- ah ok. wasnt sure and when you said about 3 embies being transferred i thought you had to be in the states. You getting excited now about getting started on stimms? xxx


----------



## scerena

*ttc* mines been on ofloxacin for two weeks when he's finished the course.... Hope it works :)

*africaqueen* aw Hun :hugs: you will do great and I'm praying you get your bfp :hugs: ill be the same I done 3 injectables cycles but I can imagine feeling I'm not doing it right when I get round to it :hugs:
I'm doing good thanks just waiting to stop this pill :dohh:


----------



## Mells54

RAF, keep your head up...I know easier said then done. :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - how long after he finishes does he have to give his sample? did he have bacteria in his culture? Is that why they have him on antibiotics?

AQ - yeah I will be doing my IVF in the US. My RE is very hesitant to let me put back in 3 but keeps telling us to see what kind of quality embies we get.


----------



## scerena

*ttc* he has raised white blood cells, he had a semen culture a year back but came back normal and so when I went to my new clinic and he had white cells still in his SA still he put him on the antibiotics to help get rid of the white cells for the IVF... It may or may not work but hopefully the antibiotics will clear any bacteria up in there fx'd!! They haven't told him to have a retest? Maybe because EC will be around 3 weeks after his last pill- I have no idea :shrug: 

What about your oh? When's he due to do another sample???


----------



## ttcbaby117

If they have time they will do it.....other wise they will not do it. They said the kind of bacteria they found does not affect IVF and could be found on the skin and not necessarily in the sperm but to be cautious they figured it wouldn't hurt to have the course of antibiotics done.


----------



## scerena

That's what they wasn't sure with my oh wether it on skin or what... Kind of the same predicament we are in :dohh: well IF it was in their semen then at least it's getting cleared up just incase :)


----------



## RachaelMac

Just wanted to crash the thread and say hi, Im in my 2ww (6dp5dt) Of my 2nd IVF/ICSI split course and going totally nuts with the waiting now. Ive stupidly done HPT's (FRER) on 5dp and 6dp (today) and both were deff BFN, I got my BFP, my first ever in nearly 4 years from my first ICSI but sadly mmc at 5weeks so was really holding out for this one but im just not hopeful at all. Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena - yep I guess it is more just to make sure it isn't there and that it wont hinder our success!

rach -well that is still early hun I haven't been in a IVF tww yet but I hear it is more stressful than a normal tww...trust me I am not looking forward to the waiting.....Praying you get your BFP hun!


----------



## africaqueen

Rachel- I am stimming at the moment on our 3rd cycle and know how hard the 2ww is after a fail or loss. Stay strong. Almost there. Lots of luck! When is OTD? xxx


----------



## Mells54

Rach, I agree with the others. It's still early. Hang in there.


----------



## RachaelMac

TTC- Thanks, hope you get to start stims tomorrow, hows everything else going? x

AQ- ive got everything crossed for you that it works out this time and you get your BFP 3rd time lucky. Ive got to wait until the 11th and it is going oh so very slowly but i know im out now for sure.

Hi mells x

Well had another BFN on a FRER this morning!!
me and DH DTD this morning and when i went to the toilet after there was bright red blood i thought it was alot but wonder now if it was spotting as there hasnt been any since? but that cant be good and its deff to late for IB right??
all day yesterday i had awful cramping to the right side of my stomach around my ovary and nowhere else i was so panicked i had OHSS starting, I just cant stand this waiting anymore i know im out but theres still i tiny little part of me thats just going to keep tormenting myself and testing every day til the 11th or AF arrives.


----------



## ttcbaby117

RAch - sorry about the bfn hun.....i know it hard to hold on to hope but it is still arly and bleeding during the tww after ivf is quite common. what was your DX? How old are you? I do start on Monday, I live in the Bahamas so I a flying over to Florida to start Ivf tomorrow. I'm excited but so her ours at the same time.


----------



## RachaelMac

TTC- I really hope everything goes ok hun keep us updated, 
We are both unexplained which makes it all the more annoying. Im 27 going on 28 this august and DH is 33 this may, weve been trying since june 09 with only 1 BFP ever from our first IVF in October which ended in mc. Its like a never ending torment butttt lets see what happens on the 11th x


----------



## africaqueen

Rachael- I know its hard but over the yrs on forums i have seen LOTS of women convince themselves they are out and then get that BFP so stay strong! ;) as regards unexplained infertility, it must be frustrating but it means that there is still a chance of a natural bfp as seen that happen lots too. Good luck for the 11th xxx


----------



## RachaelMac

AQ- Thanks so much ive usually got such a positive attitude and its making me sadder that im so sad lol. I think its the waiting and the not knowing because i do know it really can go either way at the moment, Ive decided tomorrow is another day and i am not going to test now until the 11th then whatever the outcome i can always try again!x


----------



## africaqueen

Glad you are feeling better ;) i know the 2ww following IVF is awful but all we can do is hope that its worked. Its down to mother nature now. Science has done its bit ;)
Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rach - we are unexplained also....it is so frustrating. We started tring around the same time as you...it seems like a lifetime ago, when i thought that it would just happen. Did you do ICSI with any of your cycles? This is my first Ivf and I am so concerned about it. I start stimming tomorrow and as you know I have a world wind of what its running through my head. All we can do is just trust the process and hope for the best.


----------



## africaqueen

Well i went for my day 5 scan today and have to say, the results arent great i have 5 follicles on the right with only one being 11.5 and the other 4 all well under 10. I also have a small cyst on there. On left side i only have 2 follicles. One is 10.5 and the other a lot smaller. The nurse said she wants to re-scan me on wed and go from there. Not to start cetrotide yet as the follicles are a lot smaller than they need to be to start that. Feeling very fed up. Still hopeful as all it takes is one egg, but very fed up. Just wanted a good result today as i am mentally worn out. I have decided if this cycle doesnt work, its end of the road for me in trying to have a biological child. I can't do this again. I am a shadow of myself. Its taken over my life. Anyway my fingers are crossed and many prayers will be said. xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ - I am so sorry you have feeling down. You are usually such a positive person! Keep your chin up and know we are all rooting for you that this round will bring you a beautiful take home baby. :kiss:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, sorry you didn't get the results you were hoping for, but it's still early. A couple of days can make all the difference. Have you used a heating pad or hot water bottle on your belly? I did that my second IVF and had a much better result. :kiss:
Have you considered other options at all? Like adoption or donor eggs? I understand how this process can consume you, you are not alone! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you ladies.
I am feeling a little better. Went out for ice cream with my dad and my cousin before and did a bit of shopping as dh is at work. 
I just have to keep telling myself that all it takes is one good egg and sperm and we have our embie xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: hey big hug to you Hun.. Really sorry you are feeling down.. There's still hope lets see how this cycle pans out.. Maybe things might get better.. Take it easy dear. Take it one step at a time k? :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi, I am 24 and doing Ivf in mid may. I learned that I have a low AMH level (3.9) and for someone my age it's supposed to be between 21-40 which is scary lol. I chose to go ahead with Ivf and am now waiting to start my drugs in my may cycle. This is all scary lol. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Dan Dan - I also have a low AMH of 5.7 and I am 28. It does not mean you will not get pregnant. I responded well with my first round of IVF. They retrieved 15 mature eggs and 11 fertilized. That round ended in miscarriage but dont be discouraged! 

We are here to help! All the ladies here are very nice and supportive.


----------



## Mells54

Dan, I agree with Wanna. I have low AMH .76 and I'm 37. I had 11 eggs and all fertilized with ICSI. Anything is possible though and there is no way to predict the outcome. Good Luck!


----------



## Mamali

OH AQ so sorry about that :hugs:, you are in my prayers dear :flower: 

Dandan welcome to the thread, wish you all the best in your cycle. 

Flowermal how's the 2WW going? It's killing me over here :growlmad:, it's as if the days aren't moving at all :wacko:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## scerena

*aq* I'm sorry Hun :hugs: I hope that in the next few days the other follicles catch up :hugs: Ice cream and shopping always helps to make you feel a bit better :hugs:
I agree are you using the hot water bottle/pads??? Hot water bottles use to help my follicle :)

*dandan* :hi: welcome to the thread, I'm currently waiting for my first IVF so I have no advice sorry :hugs:
I've seen many ladies with low AMH get a nice amount of eggs so tr not to worry too much :hugs:


:hi: to everyone else hope you're all doing okay??? :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Dan- Welcome and good luck x

Mamali- I am going to start using hot water bottle tonight as i have heard a lot of good results from applying heat to the area :) thanks x

Thanks for all support ladies. Decided to be positive as all we need is one good egg :) xxx


----------



## Samsfan

AQ- All it takes is one good egg... and sometimes an alright egg. My right ovary didn't respond and I had 10 from my other ovary. At first I only had a couple.. keep the faith they will catch up

Dandan- I just did IVF. Even though I wasn't successful, I'm almost 39.. my AMH is .53 and they got 8 good eggs, 4 fertilized. You will do fine!


----------



## dandan1331

Thankyou ladies you're all so nice. I think it helps sometimes just to have someone to talk to who has gone through or is going thought the same things :)
Good luck everyone :)


----------



## Mells54

dandan1331 said:


> Thankyou ladies you're all so nice. I think it helps sometimes just to have someone to talk to who has gone through or is going thought the same things :)
> Good luck everyone :)

Agreed! It's so hard to talk to people that don't have infertility. Although they mean well (most of the time) I don't always want advice, just someone to listen. These ladies are wonderful! :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - Sorry to hear you are feeling sad about your scan, but hang on in there girl! There is positive in the results of that scan and it's still early days and a few days really can make a big difference. Although I totally understand how draining all this is.

Sorry I've been MIA for a while but I've been checking in to see how you are all getting on and I've got everything crossed for you AQ. You set this thread up for us and given us all so much support that you totally deserve this!

Stay positive, stay positive, stay positive!

P.S. Maybe check with clinic about the hot water bottle as I asked mine if I could use a hot water bottle in the area for the discomfort I had during stimming and was told it wasn't a good idea? Would be interested to hear what advice others have been told about this as we all appreciate any tips that can help things along!


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone , sorry to hear you are feeling bit down at min aq like,all the other ladies says a few days can change a lot , I remember my first scan at stims things weren't looking too good follicles were small didn't have much either so was giving a couple more days and I too used hot water bottle and my next scan they all grown plus a extra 3 :shock: stay positive Hun u totally deserve this and I hope and pray u get ur fab embie :hugs: 

Hey dan dan and welcome :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

We had our WTF meeting last week and it was pretty much as we expected. The cycle went well from their point of view so it just seems like mother nature let us down in the end :sad1:

We discussed the mix up with the SSR procedure which was their error and although it didn't necessarily affect our end result, it did mean that they didn't obtain enough sperm for freezing as well, which means we have to go through and fund that procedure all over again for our next try. However, they are looking into this and have suggested that they might be able to reduce the cost of this due to their error...yay! Every little helps hey!

We're hoping to have enough cash to start another fresh cycle in June (didn't have any frosties so we've got to start from scratch). Our screening tests run out at the end of the year so we're hoping for one more fresh try before they do, and possibly a FET in Autumn if need be/or if we actually get any! After that I think it may need to be the end of the road for a good while because of the cost so I guess a lot more will be riding on this cycle [-o&lt;

Not sure how I feel about doing another cycle at the moment as I'm feeling excited about giving it another go, but also dreading the emotional and physical stress of it all, and the possibility of having to deal with another failure. I'm not sure I can go at it with the same positive attitude as before but that might be a good thing as it might protect me from the crush of the BFN last time. I've been trying to process our BFN by trying to get on with life, almost like it didn't happen, however, the WTF meeting has brought it all up again and made me face it which I think is probably a good thing, espeically if we want to try again. 

Sorry for the negative rant. Now that IVF is back in our life and on the cards again, and since we're keeping it quiet from friends and family again, I just needed to vent to people who understand how hard it is :flower:

Thanks ladies x


----------



## pcct

Hey bump sparkle glad to hear you won't give up to get ur dream :hugs: was last cycle your first ivf?


----------



## Flowermal

Dan: welcome :flower:

Mamali: yup the this is the longest 2 weeks ever and in my case it's 2.5weeks from transfer to BT <faints>

Bump: nice to hear from you and good that you have things planned out :flower:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thank you ladies :hugs:

Pcct  Yes the last cycle was our first and we did IVF with ICSI. DH had a failed vasectomy reversal and, with no apparent problems with me (28), I think I got carried away when they said it should just be a matter of getting sperm and egg together and I really believed it would work first time. Bit silly really as fertility is never that simple, even when baby-making the regular way, but lesson learnt for next time! 

Flowermal  Thank you and lots of baby dust to you during your 2ww. Will be hoping for you on the 19th!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies,

AQ sorry to hear your news hun, I do hope things turn around.

Dan Dan - welcome to the thread!

bump - Fxed round 2 works.

AFm -though I was to start stimming yesterday, they found a 2cm cysts on my right ovary and my estrogen was elevated at 93. It seems even on the BCPs my body was trying to ovulate!!!! Can you believe it!

Anyway, my cycle has been postponed for about 2 weeks while I take another drug called Aygestin. It is supposed to dissolve the cysts. I am trying to get a flight home either today or tomorrow. Needless to say I am bit disappointed but I do know everything happens for a reason. Hopefully, with a drs note my airline ticket can be changed penalty free. That is what I am waiting for right now.


----------



## africaqueen

Bump- Thank you for lovely post and i wish you all the very best for your next cycle. This cycle also feels very final as it will be our last whichever way it goes unless we win some money one day which is quite unlikely. I pray we both only need these cycles and that we get our joy x

Pcct- Hi hun :) hows bump doing?? ah so you used a hot water bottle? i never have done with previous cycles but think il give it a go tonight! how long did you keep it on your tummy for? x

ttcbaby- Ah i am sorry to hear that! nothing worth having is ever easy is it! good luck x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Feeling a LOT more positive today :) been looking through my old notes from last cycle and seen that it panned out very similar to this one! day 5 scan was not great, 2 days later we had some decent size follicles so praying tomorrows result brings the same. Been drinking tons of milk, eating brazil nuts, chicken, eggs and protein bars so giving them a fighting chance! xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey AQ yeah everything's going good scan this Friday eeek :)
Yeah used hot water at bed time and just fell alseep with it I used that for 2 nights , I all so drank lots of milk and ate lots of protein ! I have everything crossed for u for your next scan :)


----------



## Sunshine24

Hey Ladies!! Been MIA for a while so I just got caught up on all of you...

AQ-- Fx'd for you. Don't give up hope yet, it only takes one ( I only needed one! ) so stay strong. Plus you're still early in your cycle--I think I only had 4 at the point where you are! I ate at least two hard-boiled egg on a spinach salad with a glass of milk all during my stimming and had great quality. I always heard " eat eggs to get eggs' although who knows if that is true. I ended up with 7 retrieved, 6 mature, 5 fert , 1 transferred, 3 frozen...

Dandan-Hi! Welcome! You'll find this is a lovely place to get support, rant, vent, celebrate, and ask questions. 

TTC- Been thinking of you daily!! Sorry you got postponed a bit here, but just remember it's all steps along the way to your BFP!

AFM-Today I had a 7 week/ 1 day sonogram. We saw a mini heartbeat and the doc said the baby measured perfect and the heartbeat was right on track. Next week, at 8 weeks one day we will be able to hear the heartbeat. 

I still can't believe it most days and sometimes get worried I am going to jinx it by talking about it or something, even though I know that is silly. I've been preparing my body for this for YEARS so I have to believe that all the meds, appts, vitamins, etc have me on a good, healthy path to help make this pregnancy make it "through!" Please keep praying for me and I will keep praying for you all!!

And for those of you struggling right now, wondering if this will ever happen for you---BELIEVE IT WILL. After almost 2 years of struggling, medication, one doctor telling me I was "fine" and not to worry about it ( UGH!!! ), switching doctors, 4 failed IUI's, surgery, being diagnosed with endo, waiting, crying, praying, and one IVF cycle--I got my BFP. If it can happen to me, it will happen to you. Right before it happened I was in the darkest place of my life and my marriage.....and just when I thought things would never work out---the sun came out and my life changed forever. Believe in it!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Thanks hun. Il get the hot water bottle on the go tonight! yaaay for your scan on Friday! can't wait to hear how you get on x

Sunshine- Thank you for such a positive post! very encouraging words. So glad your scan went well x


----------



## pcct

Thanks aq when is ur next scan again?


----------



## just1healthy1

Ladies...I don't know how many stories of BFP's I've read in these last two years of trying, hoping one day I'd get to write my own. TODAY I GET TO WRITE MY OWN!!!:dance::dance: I went to get my beta done this morning, nurse called me 3 hours later asking if I had cheated? I told her I hadn't tested at all, that I wanted them to be the bearer of good news or bad news. She said she was honored to tell me I'M PREGNANT!! My level is 122, which she said is great. I haven't stopped crying tears of joy since then!! I drove to tell my husband and his job site...I handed him a card I bought, that said "congratulations, daddy to be" Then I drove home and took at hpt just to finally see a :bfp: cause I haven't seen one, finally I got my :bfp:. 

Like Sunshine said in an earlier post...please keep being positive and thinking it will happen. It's so easy to be a pessimist, it's hard to be an optimist when it hasn't happened yet. BUT please believe it will happen. I have a long road and I know many things can happen...but I'm just over the moon happy right now, God is so great and we are so blessed.:wohoo: Now I just need to figure out what next step is...I go in Thursday for another beta, but I wonder how soon I should get an appointment to obgyn?


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks ladies for being so welcoming! :) I'd like to hear how your first cycles of Ivf went, especially those out there with low AMH like me. It's a little daunting when the doctors are talking to you, and so far I haven't had anyone that has gone though it to talk to. 

Hope all goes well for everyone :)


----------



## just1healthy1

I meant AT his job site, not and his job site. sorry.


----------



## pcct

Yay just1 congratulations Hun amazing news have a h&h 9 months :) 

Hey dandan- as far as I know about the amh level it's just to give the clinic an idea of what type of drugs to give u and how much ect same with people with a high amh they r put on a very low amount I I get me


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations just1! So happy for you :)


----------



## Sunshine24

Just1!!WOOHOOO!! Congrats!!! When I got my BFP last month I also drove to my husband's work and handed him a card that just said YES. Love it!!!


----------



## Mells54

Just1 and Sunshine...CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Such happy news today!

TTC, I was in a similar situation when I went for my baseline. I had ovulated on BCPs and Lupron. The cyst they saw was basically the egg coming through. UGGGG! I cried the whole way home that day. I was postponed a couple of weeks to see and at my next baseline I was good to go. Hang in there!


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS just1 and sunshine :happydance:


----------



## scerena

*ttc* so sorry to hear you've got a cyst :hugs: :hugs: I hope that these two weeks go quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Congratulations just1, sooo happy for you :happydance:. 

Ttc sorry to hear about your cyst and the 2 weeks added to your cycle, but let's hope it's for the best and you'll get you BFP soonest :hugs:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mells -did they give you meds to try to decrease the cysts?

Thanks ladies, I am okay....I kinda expected some sort of bumps in this road....hopefully this will be my "thing" and I can carry on and get my BFP.


Just 1 - woohoo congrats hun! That is awesome news! It is truly inspiring to see that this does work.


----------



## africaqueen

Just1 - HUGE congrats!!:happydance::bfp::happydance: happy and healthy 9mths! x

Well girls i am starting to get nervous now over tomorrow's scan and its not until the afternoon. Wish it had been early morning to find out whats happening but hopefully the extra hours will make the diff xxx


----------



## pcct

Massive good luck for tomorrow aq :) yes they we extra hours will make a diff too I choose afternoon for my second scan hehe! Hope ur relaxing with your hot water bottle growwwwww follicles GROWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Ttc: sorry about the cysts Hun.. At least they found it and can do something about it before u start your cycle ya :hugs:

Just1: congrats congrats congrats on your :bfp: dear! :happydance:

AQ: don't worry dear.. Just try to relax k? I had also used a hot pack but was told to ensure that the pack wasn't too hot.. :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mells -did they give you meds to try to decrease the cysts?
> 
> Thanks ladies, I am okay....I kinda expected some sort of bumps in this road....hopefully this will be my "thing" and I can carry on and get my BFP.
> 
> 
> Just 1 - woohoo congrats hun! That is awesome news! It is truly inspiring to see that this does work.

TTC, they didn't give me anything. I just waited a couple of weeks and continued BCPs and Lupron. By my next scan it was gone.


----------



## LPEAR

Aq - fxd for the scan today, come in follies, hoping for good news later.

Just1 - congratulations on your bfp, fantastic news, looking forward to finding out how many are in there! Am I right that you had three put back?

Sunshine - seeing that heartbeat is just fantastic, we videoed it on my phone and I've watched it hundreds of times! I bought a home doppler and it arrived at 9 weeks 1 day, I didn't expect to hear the heartbeat that early but I did! Took me ages though.

Hi to pcct, scerena and everyone else.

P.s. had my 12 week scan a week ago and all us fine!


----------



## Mamali

AQ wish you all the best in your scan, and hope you hear good news :hugs:

Flowermal :hugs:, are you testing early?

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## pcct

Hey Lpear glad ur 12 week scan went well and u and now past the 1tri woo hoo!!

How's ur 2ww treating u flower am mamali ?


----------



## Mamali

Pcct the days are just soooooo slow, but am not tempted to test yet. Maybe by weekend, am 6dp3dt today.


----------



## pcct

Yeah it's such a long daunting wait isn't it ! I always sai I wouldn't test early but I had to! The nt known wa setting better of me lol


----------



## Mamali

Lol! How many days post transfer did you test?


----------



## pcct

I tested 4dp5dt the line was very very faint so took a cb digi then the test the next day the line was much more visible - I would never recommend anyone to test at 4dp5dt the line is so so faint


----------



## everhopeful

Congrats pcct - I am currently in 2ww after a FET and am trying to hold out as I am so nervous about seeing a BFN!! Testing on Saturday!! Xx


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali & pcct: the 2ww is horrible.. Wish I had a scanner to see what the heck is happening down there lol! I'm 7dp3dt and I'm thinking its still too early to test.. Also is it true that if u test early u could b picking up the progesterone support rather than the actual HCG? 

Pcct, when would u think is a good window to test? I'm trying my best to hold up till maybe the day before OTD but not sure if I can wait this out.. :dohh:


----------



## pcct

Hey everhope thank you :hugs: 
Yeah I would defo hold out as long as u can as hard as it is right! Wishing you lots of luck as :dust: for test day! Not long to go! 
My clinic is a full 14 day wait even after a 5dt find it so hard wilting that long, most clinics are about 7 days wait - all tho I didn't even last 7 days lol


----------



## pcct

Hey flower I wasn't guna test until the day before otd I heard the trigger can leave your system within 10 days after taken but all depends on the person - testing is completely your choice if u wanted to do it early. I would say this weekend ( Sunday ) u could maybe start testing right up to Wednesday (otd) as watch that line get darker :thumbup:


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks pcct - I will be 9dp5dt on saturday and think I can hold out till then!! 

Flower - I would try wait until 14dpo as I think this is what most clinics advise. I don't think the progesterone can give a false positive. Only hcg trigger shot can cause that but even that is out of your system within 10 days if you had one?
Fingers crossed for us both!!


----------



## pcct

Yeah everhope am sure u will be able to hold out until sat :) its so hard isn't it! I'll never forget my 2ww I thought I'd cope well , clearly not I caved and tested :haha:


----------



## Mamali

Yeah the hcg should be out of your system by 10 days post EC, flowermal and everhopeful maybe this might help give you an idea of where you at. 

What Happens After an Embryo Transfer? 
Once you complete your embryo transfer, you will have approximately 1½ weeks to wait before a pregnancy can be detected. The following tables outline an approximate timeline for what happens during a successful pregnancy after a 3-day transfer (3dt) and a 5-day transfer (5dt). 

3-Day Transfer 

One 
The embryo continues to grow and develop, turning from a 6-8 cell embryo into a morula 

Two	
The cells of the morula continue to divide, developing into a blastocyst 

Three	
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Four	
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Five	
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Six	
Implantation continues 

Seven	
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Eight 
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Nine	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Ten	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted** 

Eleven	
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy 



5-Day Transfer 

One	
The blastocyst begins to hatch out of its shell 

Two	
The blastocyst continues to hatch out of its shell and begins to attach itself to the uterus 

Three	
The blastocyst attaches deeper into the uterine lining, beginning implantation 

Four	
Implantation continues 

Five	
Implantation is complete, cells that will eventually become the placenta and fetus have begun to develop 

Six	
Human chorionic gonadotropin (hCG) starts to enter the blood stream 

Seven	
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Eight 
Fetal development continues and hCG continues to be secreted 

Nine	
Levels of hCG are now high enough to detect a pregnancy


----------



## cali_kt

everhopeful said:


> Congrats pcct - I am currently in 2ww after a FET and am trying to hold out as I am so nervous about seeing a BFN!! Testing on Saturday!! Xx

Ever- Glad I stopped by to see that you are in your 2WW! Congrats on being PUPO! :baby: And wishing you lots of luck for your BFP!


----------



## cali_kt

just1healthy1 said:


> Ladies...I don't know how many stories of BFP's I've read in these last two years of trying, hoping one day I'd get to write my own. TODAY I GET TO WRITE MY OWN!!!:dance::dance: I went to get my beta done this morning, nurse called me 3 hours later asking if I had cheated? I told her I hadn't tested at all, that I wanted them to be the bearer of good news or bad news. She said she was honored to tell me I'M PREGNANT!! My level is 122, which she said is great. I haven't stopped crying tears of joy since then!! I drove to tell my husband and his job site...I handed him a card I bought, that said "congratulations, daddy to be" Then I drove home and took at hpt just to finally see a :bfp: cause I haven't seen one, finally I got my :bfp:.
> 
> Like Sunshine said in an earlier post...please keep being positive and thinking it will happen. It's so easy to be a pessimist, it's hard to be an optimist when it hasn't happened yet. BUT please believe it will happen. I have a long road and I know many things can happen...but I'm just over the moon happy right now, God is so great and we are so blessed.:wohoo: Now I just need to figure out what next step is...I go in Thursday for another beta, but I wonder how soon I should get an appointment to obgyn?

Amazing!! :dance: :happydance: :yipee: Love reading your BFP story! Congrats!


----------



## cali_kt

Bumpsparkle said:


> We had our WTF meeting last week and it was pretty much as we expected. The cycle went well from their point of view so it just seems like mother nature let us down in the end :sad1:
> 
> We discussed the mix up with the SSR procedure which was their error and although it didn't necessarily affect our end result, it did mean that they didn't obtain enough sperm for freezing as well, which means we have to go through and fund that procedure all over again for our next try. However, they are looking into this and have suggested that they might be able to reduce the cost of this due to their error...yay! Every little helps hey!
> 
> We're hoping to have enough cash to start another fresh cycle in June (didn't have any frosties so we've got to start from scratch). Our screening tests run out at the end of the year so we're hoping for one more fresh try before they do, and possibly a FET in Autumn if need be/or if we actually get any! After that I think it may need to be the end of the road for a good while because of the cost so I guess a lot more will be riding on this cycle [-o&lt;
> 
> Not sure how I feel about doing another cycle at the moment as I'm feeling excited about giving it another go, but also dreading the emotional and physical stress of it all, and the possibility of having to deal with another failure. I'm not sure I can go at it with the same positive attitude as before but that might be a good thing as it might protect me from the crush of the BFN last time. I've been trying to process our BFN by trying to get on with life, almost like it didn't happen, however, the WTF meeting has brought it all up again and made me face it which I think is probably a good thing, espeically if we want to try again.
> 
> Sorry for the negative rant. Now that IVF is back in our life and on the cards again, and since we're keeping it quiet from friends and family again, I just needed to vent to people who understand how hard it is :flower:
> 
> Thanks ladies x

Bump,
I completely understand how you are feeling about your attitude. I also felt so positive going into my IVF and FET and was crushed...still am. :cry: I think you have to find that fine balance between positivity and reality. We are also keeping it from most of our family and friends...it does make it hard. If our next FET doesn't work, we are considering embryo adoption in Autumn. 
Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

africaqueen said:


> Well i went for my day 5 scan today and have to say, the results arent great i have 5 follicles on the right with only one being 11.5 and the other 4 all well under 10. I also have a small cyst on there. On left side i only have 2 follicles. One is 10.5 and the other a lot smaller. The nurse said she wants to re-scan me on wed and go from there. Not to start cetrotide yet as the follicles are a lot smaller than they need to be to start that. Feeling very fed up. Still hopeful as all it takes is one egg, but very fed up. Just wanted a good result today as i am mentally worn out. I have decided if this cycle doesnt work, its end of the road for me in trying to have a biological child. I can't do this again. I am a shadow of myself. Its taken over my life. Anyway my fingers are crossed and many prayers will be said. xxx

AQ- First big big :hugs:. I am hoping and praying your scan goes well on wednesday. I can understand about being a shadow of a person. We all come to a point where we realize that we aren't fully living our life, but waiting around for our precious miracle. I have come to my breaking point pretty early in this journey, but I know tht everyone is different and mine is now. We are moving forward with embryo adoption if the next FET doesn't work. I am sending all the positive vibes to you for this wednesday. Stay strong and positive (as you can be)...you are so strong and positive for everyone..hope we can all be the same for you!


----------



## cali_kt

Hi all,
Just stopping by to say hello! Hope you are all doing well on your journeys. I have been keeping myself busy with work, school...and actually enjoying life. I have a had a few breakdowns here and there, but feel better now that I am not actively TTC. This break is nice. One more round of FET and then we move on. We can not afford another fresh cycle and we can't afford adoption. So we are thinking about Embryo adoption. Financially it is reasonable. Hope you are well and Congrats to all the :bfp: I missed and :hugs: to all the BFNs like myself.


----------



## Flowermal

Pcct: thanks Hun :)

Ever: yea good idea.. Think I might test on Sunday! FXed for u! 

Mamali: thanks for sharing :)

Cali: nice to hear from you and hope the break has given you your much needed rest :hugs:


----------



## cali_kt

Hi flower!! Just looking at your siggy. Sorry about no frosties. Wishing you lots of luck with your 2 embies and hoping they are snuggling in there!!!


----------



## africaqueen

LPEAR- So glad your scan went well and cannot believe your in 2nd tri already! this year is running away with itself! lol x

Good luck to all our 2ww ladies. It is such a bloody hard time but that hopeful feeling we have is priceless so try and enjoy the 'i could be pregnant' feeling for now and lets hope that you all get your BFPS :) x

Cali- Thank you for lovely message. I am glad your moving forward with your plans and that you have a plan b. Lots of luck to you! x

Sanu- I don't know if you still read this but hope your ok. Il message you on FB soon x

Well ladies i will be setting off for the clinic in 1.5hr time so not long now! have my fingers and toes crossed for a better outlook today! thanks for all support so far. It helps me so much to go through this journey with my girls <3 xxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck aq will be thinking of u :)


----------



## Mells54

Good Luck AQ! Grow follies, grow!


----------



## everhopeful

Best of luck AQ - hope scan goes well!! Xx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: all the best!

Cali: thanks for the love, yea hoping embies are comfortable :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - fxed the scan has some nice juicy follies in there!

Mells - well I was never on Lupron, only BCPs which I finished so hopefully the meds she did give me work!


----------



## africaqueen

Well had my day 7 scan and not great but a bit better than my day 5 one. I now have 9 follicles. On right side i have 6 follicles with largest being 10.5mm(the one they measured at 11.5 on monday is a cyst) the other 5 are all just under 10mm. On my left side i have 3 follicles with 2 just under 10mm and one at 14.5mm. So i am responding very slowly but things have improves since monday. I did my 1st cetrotide injection when i got home and will continue them each morning from tomorrow. I have a re-scan on Fri so really hoping for a few more decent sized follicles. I think i will end up stimming for a few extra days at this rate though xxx 

Sad news today that one of the men who made the worlds first IVF baby possible has passed away today. He was elderly and died after a long illness. God rest his soul and thank you Sir Robert Edwards for your wonderful legacy xxxxxx
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-cambridgeshire-22091873


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - That sounds pretty positive to me. I can't remember how big they like the follicles to be at day 7 but you seem to have a good number of them growing. Stimming a few extra days will be a good thing as it gives them a bit more time to boost themselves up! And it really sounds like they are all growing at a similar rate which is a good sign!

Hope you're feeling a bit better about today's scan. Hang on in there girlie! I've got everything crossed for you. Hopefully they'll be even bigger again come Friday! :flower:

Sad news about Sir Robert Edwards :-(


----------



## pcct

AQ that is fab news Hunni slowly but surly great they have gave u few more extra days get that hot water bottle on go again and watch theses bad boys get bigger am so excited for u Hun things do seam more positive - I think at my first scan I had only 1 decent size rest under 10mm


----------



## Mamali

AQ that's good news, you have a good number, and it's day seven. I think you ar on the right track, I stimmed for 13 days. It seems the water bottle worked. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello ladies. It has been a while since I have posted anything. After my bfn I needed time away from all the IF business. (Had a long pity party). I have however tried to sneak in and check up on how you all have been and am so pleasantly surprised with all the bfp's it gives so much hope and relived my own disappointment with the the damn bfn's I see.

AQ- I was so excited to see you had started again and I think your scan seems pretty great! I just know your baby is in there and you have to know you deserve it!

Pcct-Congratulations you lucky gal!

BabyD-I didn't see a recent post from you but thinking of you and hope all is well!

EOE- Sincere congrats to all the bfp's and for the rest of us I truly believe it's a numbers game and if we have the will and the means to not give up we'll all get what we want!


----------



## pcct

Hey peachy thanks amd nice to see u back :hugs :


----------



## everhopeful

AQ - that's a great number and like everyone else said its great they are all developing ate the same time. A little while longer with Stimming and I think you will have a great amount at ER!
Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - that sounds like progress to me hun! I am keeping you in my prayers! How can they tell the difference between a cyst and a follicle? 

RIP Sir Edwards!


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- lovely to see you back and thank you for such a lovely post :) i do believe your right about this being a numbers game and im hoping 3rd time lucky for me! lol. What are your plans now? x

tccbaby- Apparently they can't be 100% its a cyst but they think it is as they appear darker on the scan and this one does x

For the ladies in the 2ww, can you update me on your OTD's if they are not marked next to your name on the 1st page and il update for you :) xxx


----------



## Samsfan

AQ-- Great news... Progress.. use that warm water bottle...and have you considered acupuncture....it helps with the growth of the follies.

AFM--- I had my WTF appointment today...They think everything went fine and will probably put me on the same protocol. It looks like my eggs are just more abnormal than the average. Very sad.. I have less of chance to get pregnant. So this sent me into a really bad, sad mood today... Not happy.



africaqueen said:


> Peachy- lovely to see you back and thank you for such a lovely post :) i do believe your right about this being a numbers game and im hoping 3rd time lucky for me! lol. What are your plans now? x
> 
> tccbaby- Apparently they can't be 100% its a cyst but they think it is as they appear darker on the scan and this one does x
> 
> For the ladies in the 2ww, can you update me on your OTD's if they are not marked next to your name on the 1st page and il update for you :) xxx


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> AQ-- Great news... Progress.. use that warm water bottle...and have you considered acupuncture....it helps with the growth of the follies.
> 
> AFM--- I had my WTF appointment today...They think everything went fine and will probably put me on the same protocol. It looks like my eggs are just more abnormal than the average. Very sad.. I have less of chance to get pregnant. So this sent me into a really bad, sad mood today... Not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Peachy- lovely to see you back and thank you for such a lovely post :) i do believe your right about this being a numbers game and im hoping 3rd time lucky for me! lol. What are your plans now? x
> 
> tccbaby- Apparently they can't be 100% its a cyst but they think it is as they appear darker on the scan and this one does x
> 
> For the ladies in the 2ww, can you update me on your OTD's if they are not marked next to your name on the 1st page and il update for you :) xxxClick to expand...

Sams, sorry your appointment didnt go better. Will they do genetic testing next time to see which embryos are best? I'm in a similar boat so we have decided to use donor eggs.


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: great progress on the follies.. They will definitely grow!! :flower:

peachy: thanks for dropping by and giving us ur support :flower:

Samsfan: sorry about the news hun.. Did your FS discuss options?


----------



## Samsfan

I FORGOT TO ASK THE MOST BASIC QUESTION. I'm sure they will. What made you switch to a donor egg. 2 of my eggs made it for IVF, but he said that is lower than normal... so we shall see. 



Mells54 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> AQ-- Great news... Progress.. use that warm water bottle...and have you considered acupuncture....it helps with the growth of the follies.
> 
> AFM--- I had my WTF appointment today...They think everything went fine and will probably put me on the same protocol. It looks like my eggs are just more abnormal than the average. Very sad.. I have less of chance to get pregnant. So this sent me into a really bad, sad mood today... Not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Peachy- lovely to see you back and thank you for such a lovely post :) i do believe your right about this being a numbers game and im hoping 3rd time lucky for me! lol. What are your plans now? x
> 
> tccbaby- Apparently they can't be 100% its a cyst but they think it is as they appear darker on the scan and this one does x
> 
> For the ladies in the 2ww, can you update me on your OTD's if they are not marked next to your name on the 1st page and il update for you :) xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sams, sorry your appointment didnt go better. Will they do genetic testing next time to see which embryos are best? I'm in a similar boat so we have decided to use donor eggs.Click to expand...


----------



## Samsfan

Flowermal- He said we are just going to try IVF again. He can't say whether it is customary for my body yet, because they only did it once. They put me on metamorphin and suggested DHEA.



Flowermal said:


> AQ: great progress on the follies.. They will definitely grow!! :flower:
> 
> peachy: thanks for dropping by and giving us ur support :flower:
> 
> Samsfan: sorry about the news hun.. Did your FS discuss options?


----------



## Samsfan

Mells- I just looked at your last IVF. You had 11 fertilized... so now I'm really curious why they are suggesting a donor egg. What quality and cell grade were your eggs?




Mells54 said:


> Samsfan said:
> 
> 
> AQ-- Great news... Progress.. use that warm water bottle...and have you considered acupuncture....it helps with the growth of the follies.
> 
> AFM--- I had my WTF appointment today...They think everything went fine and will probably put me on the same protocol. It looks like my eggs are just more abnormal than the average. Very sad.. I have less of chance to get pregnant. So this sent me into a really bad, sad mood today... Not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> africaqueen said:
> 
> 
> Peachy- lovely to see you back and thank you for such a lovely post :) i do believe your right about this being a numbers game and im hoping 3rd time lucky for me! lol. What are your plans now? x
> 
> tccbaby- Apparently they can't be 100% its a cyst but they think it is as they appear darker on the scan and this one does x
> 
> For the ladies in the 2ww, can you update me on your OTD's if they are not marked next to your name on the 1st page and il update for you :) xxx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sams, sorry your appointment didnt go better. Will they do genetic testing next time to see which embryos are best? I'm in a similar boat so we have decided to use donor eggs.Click to expand...


----------



## Mells54

Sams, the RE said that doing another round with my own eggs isn't out of the question and he said that if we had nsurance coverage, he would suggest at least 2 more rounds with my eggs. Yes, I had 11 eggs and all fertilized. After 5 days, only 2 made it and one was a blast the other was a maruda (just short of being a blast). He thinks my quantity was fine, but the quality of my eggs is poor (AMH is only .76). So my lower egg quality, the cost (we are paying out of pocket), and the fact that this is the last cycle we can afford...he gave us the option of donor eggs and we made the decision to go with the best chances. It wasn't an easily decision, but during my first cycle I had a poor response so it was cancelled and my second cycle didnt get started on time due to a cyst, we've been considering donor eggs for awhile now.
All the best to you! I'm sure you and your doc will work out the best plan for you.


----------



## africaqueen

Sams- I wouldnt take too much notice of what your RE said about your egg quality. It was your 1st IVF cycle and LOADS of women fail at first cycle an then get their bfp on 2nd, 3rd or even 4th. Its a numbers game. You will be fine x

Hi to all the gang x

Girls, i did my cetrotide jab this morning and as i was half way through injecting i noticed a big air bubble so panicked and pulled needle out quickly and a tiny bit of liquid ran out of my tummy, then i re-injected the rest of the cetrotide straight away but now im worried cos i did it twice ?? really don't know what is wrong with me this cycle. My previous cycles i was fine with the needles. think my nerves are on edge with this one xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: good thing u saw the air bubble! Yea maybe it's just the nerves dear.. Try and relax before each jab.. I was also quite nervous but it was my first time :dohh:
Don't worry b happy! :winkwink:

Btw gals, been having pre-AF like cramps off and on the whole day and just a little worried.. Plus quite a bit of CM (sorry tmi) :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Hey flower I all that too and lots of cm!! I panicked as never had that much before! I have everything crossed for Hun! Not long to go till test day


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Flower. I have calmed down now as read my journal back to my last cycle and did the exact same thing and everything worked out ok. haha. CM can be a good sign and the cramps. Really hope this is leading to your BFP! xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I think we all do those kinds of things. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## everhopeful

AQ- I've done that this week with my clexane injection!! I'm sure it's fine! Xx


----------



## africaqueen

Ever- Its a nightmare isnt it! lol. Il be glad when i do my trigger shot! ha xxx


----------



## RachaelMac

Bfn :(


----------



## africaqueen

Ah i am sorry to hear that Rachael :( this whole thing aint easy. I have had 2 failed cycles and on 3rd cycle now so don't lose hope. It is a numbers game. Big hugs xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Oh Rachael I'm so sorry!! Was that from POAS or beta? Are you sure it's not too early? X


----------



## Mamali

Aww Rachel so sorry dear. 

Flowermal that might be a good sign, FX dear. Are you testing early?


----------



## Flowermal

Rachel so sorry Hun :hugs:

Mamali, I might test earlier just depends on how long I can hold out


----------



## ttcbaby117

Rach - so sorry hun! I know there is nothing I can say to make this better for you!

AQ and all you ladies -you all are making me really worry about how I will do my injections...LOL....oh the crazy things we go through!


----------



## scerena

Had my pill scan today... Last bcp taken today... I start nasal spray tonight and when I have my withdrawal bleed from the bcps (should be next few days) I start Stims so should be stimming around thurs next week :happydance:

*rachael* so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: 

*aq* sounds like you're progressing :) everything crossed for you :hugs:

*hope everyone is well? Sorry about the lack of personals this thread just moves so quickly...*


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- Ah don't worry too much about the injections! majority of them are fine and you will barely feel a thing. Just the odd one goes a bit awry but i have spoke to someone i know who is a nurse and with injecting subq, it really does not matter over little air bubbles as cannot cause harm so if you get your needle ready and flick the top for any bubbles, just inject, don't study it like i did this morning or it can cause needless panic ;) x

scerena - Yaaay for starting DR tonight! you are on the rocky road now! haha. Good luck x


----------



## scerena

*aq* thank you :hugs: :hugs: can't wait to start stimming next week now :) when is your next scan???


----------



## africaqueen

My day 9 scan is tomorrow afternoon :) feeling very nervous to see how my follicles are doing. Hope to god they have grown well since wed xxx


----------



## Mells54

Rach, sorry...this whole thing is so hard some times :hugs:

AQ, grow follies grow

Scerena, yeah for starting!!!!


----------



## africaqueen

Morning ladies :)
Just did my cetrotide injection and luckily i did it perfect so no drama's! haha. Got my day 9 scan at 12 so soon get to see how my lazy follicles are doing! lol xxx


----------



## pcct

Good luck for your scan today AQ :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks pcct :) omg cannot believe your over 9wks already! wow xxx


----------



## pcct

Hehe I know crazy right lol think from now on its just going to fly by!


----------



## scerena

*aq* good luck today :hugs:

*mells* how's things coming along with you with the donor route??


----------



## everhopeful

AQ - good luck for your scan today!! Xx


----------



## Mells54

scerena said:


> *aq* good luck today :hugs:
> 
> *mells* how's things coming along with you with the donor route??

Things are going slowly at this point. We are waiting for them to send us more donor profiles. Although we really liked one form the first batch, I want to see a few more before we decide. Especially since they told us to have a backup ready in case the first person couldn't do it for whatever reason.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Sorry for a flying visit but a quick question for anyone who is currently going through an IVF/ICSI cycle, is the HFEA fee still £75?

I've seen a leaflet from my clinic that states £104 but I can't remember if that's just an old leaflet from before the fee was lowered. 

I definately paid £75 in January though so I'm hoping their leaflets are just still out of date!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ good luck today! Praying hard for you hun!


----------



## scerena

*bunpsparkle* yes still £75 I paid yesterday

*mells* that's a good idea to review a few profiles before making your final decision :hugs: wishing you all the luck in the world :hugs: I'm egg sharing so I can't wait to follow your journey so I can kind of see what it's like for the recipient :hugs:


----------



## Mbrink

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, our first cycle of IVF worked! But now we're in beta hell and I need some advice.

At 7dp3dt I got my first very faint positive. It started gradually increasing but was faint. Got my first positive digital on 13dp3dt. Next day was my beta, and it was 55. They said I was pregnant but my numbers were low, as they were looking for 90-100. 

I tested yesterday, two days later at 16dp3dt and my number went up to 215which was where it should be if my first number was in the normal range. I stopped bleeding last night. I have never had cramps in the last few days other than maybe five days ago and there were super light. We did transfer two embryos so I'm wondering if one was just a late implanter?

Any advice on low betas would be so helpful. Needing some reassurance.


----------



## africaqueen

Mbrink - :happydance::bfp::happydance: Congrats! i don't know a great deal about hcg as both my pregnancies were ectopic. First one was slow rising hcg and 2nd the hcg pretty much rose as it should. Some embies can be slow growers. Everything crossed for a sticky bean for you x

AFM- Well had my day 9 scan today and things are looking a lot better than they were I have 3 tiny follicles which never grew but i have 6 follicles that have on the right ovary i have 4 follicles, sizes 13.2, 15.2 , 9.5 , 10.6. On left side i have 2 follicles which are 15.8, 9.5. So although not as many follicles as we had first hoped, the ones we have are growing slow but steady so they have gave another day's dose of merional and cetrotide taking me onto Monday and i have a re-scan Monday morning with a view for EC to be Wednesday all being well I am feeling a lot more positive now xxx


----------



## pcct

Congrats on your bfp Hun woo hoo
Aq WOW amazing sounds fab Hun ur doing great!! And fab you are stim until Monday bloody fanatistc things r looking great!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Brink - that is awesome news hun! I don't know anything about betas but I am just so happy to hear about your BFP!

AQ - that is great news hun! Things are progressing....are you doing heating packs or anything?


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- I actually decided against heat packs or hot water bottle after doing a bit of research online as opinion is too divided and with all my probs didnt wanna add to them. I have been eating a high protein diet though so think that is helping. Lots of skimmed milk, brazil nuts, chicken, eggs etc xxx


----------



## scerena

*aq* brilliant news so happy for you!!! EC next week :happydance: got everything crossed for you :hugs:

*mbrink* congrats on your bfp, sorry I can't be of much help I haven't a clue about betas :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

AQ - brilliant news re scan. Excellent that EC is scheduled for next week!! Fab!!

Mbrink - if your numbers have doubled then that's great!! That's all they are hoping to see in the first few weeks. Have you got a scan booked in?
Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* good luck testing tomorrow I have everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Ever- TONS of luck for testing tomorrow! sooo hope i get to update this thread as 20 BFPS! ;) xxx


----------



## Mbrink

everhopeful said:


> AQ - brilliant news re scan. Excellent that EC is scheduled for next week!! Fab!!
> 
> Mbrink - if your numbers have doubled then that's great!! That's all they are hoping to see in the first few weeks. Have you got a scan booked in?
> Xx

No scan yet, I go back on Monday to make sure my levels are still rising. I'm just SO nervous. I know that is familiar feeling to all of us but I want this baby to stay with us so badly! I'm assuming its good news that it was at 215 yesterday though. 

I DID (of course, because now I'm officially at the crazy stage in this :wacko:) take a HPT this morning and the line was significantly darker than yesterday when I had my level of 215. I'm assuming this is good? They were both FMU but I'm not sure if it matters at this point since there is obviously HCG in my system.


----------



## Mells54

Mbrink, congrats! Looks like a :bfp: to me.

Ever, I have everything X'd for you! Hope Noah gets to be a big brother soon!!!!

AQ, looking good :happydance:


----------



## Flowermal

AQ: great news on your scan! Grow more follies!

Mbrink: congrats on your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever - good luck hun


----------



## Mbrink

Thank you so much for the congratulations. I go back Monday for another beta so I'll keep you updated. I'm so nervous but trying to be hopeful. Best of luck to you Ever! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all - just to let you know that I got my BFP this morning!! Very excited but also nervous as second line is lighter than control line. I'm hoping it means nothing but I had this with my last IVF and it was a chemical! Really hoping I don't go down that path!!
My clinic have said the line really doesn't mean anything as long as its there!! Have been told to do it again on Monday am to see if its darker and have a scan in two weeks!

Mbrink - best of luck to both of us on Monday!!

Xx


----------



## scerena

*everhopeful* CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: I'm so so happy for you :happydance: lister certainly do live up to their success rate :)


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks!! Very excited, just hope it stays sticky!! Xx


----------



## pcct

Hugeeee congrats ever hope a line is a line right! It is lovely to see it get darker right enough have a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks pcct!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ever - woohoo! Congrats hun! Will they do a beta now?


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Mbrink and Everhopeful, so happy for you ladies. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## everhopeful

Thank you ttc and mamali!! And yes, doing beta on Monday, xx


----------



## africaqueen

Everhopeful - Wooohoooo!! HUGE CONGRATS! :happydance::bfp::happydance: We have 20 BFPS on this thread ladies!! yaaaay xxx


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks AQ!! Just praying its a sticky BFP!!!

Xx


----------



## Mbrink

Ever I'm so happy for you!! Are you still using HPT's? I'm still POAS every morning until my next beta on Monday! lol. I think I have a problem.


----------



## everhopeful

Mbrink- my first POAS was today, going to repeat again on Monday morning, hoping that it gets a bit darker!! Xx


----------



## angielude

Hey ladies its been a couple of weeks since I have posted, but I had my appointment Thursday to speak with the Dr about what is next since my cancelled cycle. The Dr said that my ovaries are not responding well so hey will have me do an estrogen priming protocol- micro dose lupron. So in a couple of days I should have a positive OPK; then a week later will start estrace until my period. Then will begin stimming the day after cycle day 1. Hoping for more follicles this time to atleast get to egg retrieval.

Has anyone done the micro-flare protocol with estrogen priming?

Congrats to the BFP's ladies! :yipee:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi angie :) 
How many follies did you have? i have forgotten sorry as this thread moves so fast! :) lots of luck for fu appt xxx


----------



## wanabeamama

AQ just came to wish you Luck and pray you get 3rd time lucky I know how much you need this you deserve it so much I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Angie, I did a long Lupron protocol after my cancelled IVF and got 11 eggs. I was a much better responder to the Lupron than the antagonist (ganirelix) protocol used the first time. My RE mentioned that I'd we wanted to try again he would use another protocol to see if my egg quality would increase. My point is, there are so many different options and sometimes the first cycle is to see what does and doesn't work. Stay positive. I know how hard it is to be so close and have a cycle cancelled. :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Wanabe- Thank you so much. Lovely to hear from you. Very sorry to see your 2nd cycle failed and i hope you get your 3rd time lucky too this year. Il msg you on fb and let you know how it all goes xxx


----------



## scerena

*mbrink & everhopeful* I hope both of your tests are very dark when you next POAS I'm very happy for you both :hugs:

*aq* when is your next scan tomorrow???

*angie* gl with your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - Yes, my day 12 scan is tomorrow morning at 9.30 :) very excited and nervous! how are you doing? excited to be starting stimms soon? xxx


----------



## angielude

AQ; good luck with appt. tomorrow! The first time aound I had an AFC of 7; and only 2 of them grew to size. It seemed like every day I went in for an ultrasound they had a different number than the AFC. So who knows; just hoping this time goes better.


----------



## Samsfan

Ever. Congrats!!!! So exciting. It is a line, it doesnt matter that its lighter than the control line. 

Angilude. Good luck!!!!! 

AQ. Hoping for thr best on your next scan!!


angielude said:


> AQ; good luck with appt. tomorrow! The first time aound I had an AFC of 7; and only 2 of them grew to size. It seemed like every day I went in for an ultrasound they had a different number than the AFC. So who knows; just hoping this time goes better.


----------



## pcct

Good luck for your next scan tomorrow AQ :hugs: not long to go for your ec eeekkk :) 
Hey everyone hope u are all well :)


----------



## Mamali

Pcct I see you had your scan, how was it?


----------



## pcct

Aww mamali it was amazing , I don't want to post all about in this thread if you wish you can head over to my journal and have a look :) its a just couple of pages back from last page :)

Are you still holding out testing ? hope your doing ok :hugs:

P.s page 184 if you wish to see


----------



## Mamali

Ok will do just that. Yes have not tested yet, maybe tomorrow or next. I've not bought the hpts yet.


----------



## pcct

Wow honestly I take my hat off to u I honestly do! I could never last my full 2ww :haha: I guess not having any hpt at home will help loads!!


----------



## Mamali

Yes it did, I refused to buy them because I know if I had them I would have to test every single day, and that will be too overwhelming for me. But I'll get them first thing tomorrow and will test maybe tomorrow, or will wait till Tuesday morning.


----------



## africaqueen

angie- I only got 2 eggs on our 1st cycle and one of them resulted in a grade A embryo so surprised they still didnt go ahead as only takes one... anyway im sure they had their reasons and onwards and upwards for you x

Pcct- Your scan pic is fab! i have commented in your journal ;) x

Mamali- Lots of luck for testing! hope i get to update the number of bfps to 21 ;) x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I did my last 8 amps of stimms before! :) just got 1 injection of cetrotide to go tomorrow morning and then trigger shot tomorrow night(best had be anyway! lol) and all done! aaah i am so nervous about tomorrows scan but i have decided to be positive and say all will be good and i will trigger tomorrow night :) xxx


----------



## pcct

Mamali - I wish I didn't buy any , my thought where to test one day before otd but I never :dohh: eeek am so excited for u :)
Hope flower is doing ok :hugs:

Hi aq thank you so much :) so nice to hear you are going to be really posstive tomorrow :) I will be thinking of you and can't wait to hear u say u r guna trigger tomorrow night :dance:


----------



## Rosie06

mamali not long till your otd fingers crossed!

AQ good luck for your scan tomorrow, your ec seems to of come round quick I have everything crossed for you :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - how are you feeling any se from the stims?


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- Other than feeling worn out i don't get side effects really. Probs due to the poor response i get due to DOR. I am feeling very anxious tho! lol xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

awww, I am so hoping you get some awesome news tomorrow!!!! fxed hun!


----------



## Peachy1584

Wow this thread really does move fast it's hard to keep up!

AQ- I know it's impossible but try real hard to relax. Your numbers are looking great and they continue to grow! Besides why stress so much now when you have that horrible 2 week wait to look forward to! Just kidding but it really is the worst. 

Pcct- What a beautiful picture!

Ever- Congratulations! Fet success is just what I need to see!

Afm- After my wtf appt we found out my left (and only) tube is open but only 4.5 cm long and unfortunately my right ovary is dominant so he suggested doing a couple rounds of clomid to stimulate the left. However I found out each clomid cycle with all the monitoring is about $1000/month and a FET is around $2700. So we now have decided to go with the FET which I will start bcp after flo shows (I never lose hope she won't and I will get that surprise BFP). Anyhow I have a 5AA, 5AB, 3AA. We said if we did it we would transfer 2 (God willing they survive the thaw) but honestly I can't help wanting to transfer all 3. On the fresh we did a 3AB and a 3BB and they were the best at that time and didn't work and if we did the 2 best this time and didn't work I can't see us going back for the last one. My transfer will be about June6th so I have a bit to sort the craziness out in my mind. Not to mention the pounds I've packed on through all this (I tend to eat my feelings) . I know they want you to be below a certain bmi for ivf but I read a post where a lady wrote how she sees fat people get pregnant all the time and I'll be damned if it isn't true. (I'll still try to shed a few though) Ugh. .


----------



## Peachy1584

Wow this thread really does move fast it's hard to keep up!

AQ- I know it's impossible but try real hard to relax. Your numbers are looking great and they continue to grow! Besides why stress so much now when you have that horrible 2 week wait to look forward to! Just kidding but it really is the worst. 

Pcct- What a beautiful picture!

Ever- Congratulations! Fet success is just what I need to see!

Afm- After my wtf appt we found out my left (and only) tube is open but only 4.5 cm long and unfortunately my right ovary is dominant so he suggested doing a couple rounds of clomid to stimulate the left. However I found out each clomid cycle with all the monitoring is about $1000/month and a FET is around $2700. So we now have decided to go with the FET which I will start bcp after flo shows (I never lose hope she won't and I will get that surprise BFP). Anyhow I have a 5AA, 5AB, 3AA. We said if we did it we would transfer 2 (God willing they survive the thaw) but honestly I can't help wanting to transfer all 3. On the fresh we did a 3AB and a 3BB and they were the best at that time and didn't work and if we did the 2 best this time and didn't work I can't see us going back for the last one. My transfer will be about June6th so I have a bit to sort the craziness out in my mind. Not to mention the pounds I've packed on through all this (I tend to eat my feelings) . I know they want you to be below a certain bmi for ivf but I read a post where a lady wrote how she sees fat people get pregnant all the time and I'll be damned if it isn't true. (I'll still try to shed a few though) Ugh. .


----------



## pcct

Thanks peachy :hugs: 
Sorry to hear about tube and ovary - glad U have decided to go for your fet I have seen many ladies on here getting there bfp on fet so wishing you tones of luck :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Lots of luck with FET! I know lots of bigger ladies who fall pregnant and i hope i am one of them! lol. Hope you get that BFP soon xxx


----------



## angielude

AQ; good luck with your appt tomorrow! This first time I had an AFC of 7 follies, but only two matured enough. I have a high fsh of 11 and my AMH is normal. So they are doing a couple blood test to see if they can find a reason behind my low ovarian reserve/response.


----------



## africaqueen

angie- Good luck with your tests and i hope they construct a good plan for you x

Mamali- Good luck if you decide to test today! x

Had my scan and it went REALLY well!:happydance:
I have 12 follicles now! on the right i have 8 follicles which are - 21, 17, 16, 14 , 13, x2<10. On the left i have 4 follicles which are - 22, 19, 11, x1<10. My womb lining is 12mm too :)
I am so relieved and happy! I trigger tonight with EC on Wednesday and the nurse will call later with the times for trigger and EC:cloud9: xxx


----------



## pcct

Yusssssss!!! AQ that is amazing!! Am so so happy for u!!! How amazing!! Thoses extra few days have done bliming brilliant!! So happy!! Yay for trigger tonight and ec Wednesday ! :) Awwww Hun am truly over the moon for u! X

:wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you hun! love the support on this thread and i am now feeling very excited!! I could be pregnant by the end of this month!!! aaaah it feels like a major possibility now. Just need to get a few good eggs at collection and then await the dreaded fertilisation call... aaaah xxx


----------



## pcct

Everything is looking fantastic Hun!!! And yes your right come the end of next months you WILL be pregnant!! I am so happy for you really really can not wait for you to join me Hun :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Fantastic news AQ!!! 

Those extra few days of stims really have helped. Very excited for you! 

Good luck for EC on Weds. Keep us updated on how you get on as we're all keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah i hope to god i am joining you soon hun! pleeeeeease god! xxx


----------



## pcct

africaqueen said:


> Ah i hope to god i am joining you soon hun! pleeeeeease god! xxx

Am praying so hard for u Hun!! U totally deserve this :happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Bump and pcct. I am very optimistic xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I too, couldn't be happier for you. It has been a long road and you certainly deserve the best possible outcome!!!! So excited!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ that is awesome news. Might I ask, did they change your protocol from the last Ivf?


----------



## Rosie06

AQ what a fantastic scan report, those extra couple of days have worked wonders!!! Have every single thing crossed for you, I have a good feeling for you on this :D


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thanks girls! means the world to me x

ttcbaby- Same protocol but stronger dose of stimming drugs ;) seems to have done the trick! x


----------



## Flowermal

Hiya ladies, sorry haven't posted in a while as I've been a little unwell and busy as well.. 

AQ: wonderful wonderful news on ur scan! So so happy for u dear! This could be your time Hun!

Pcct: beautiful scan u have there :)

Mamali: how r u doin? I'm doing ok, just trying my best to hold up till OTD :wacko:

Big hello to everyone else, sorry if I've missed you out as this thread moves so fast :winkwink:


----------



## wannabemomma

woohooo!!! AQ!! All sounds amazing! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## pcct

Hey flower nice to hear from you :hugs: thank you so much for the kind words on our scan pic :flower: 
Not long till test day!! X


----------



## Mamali

Wow AQ that's fantastic news :happydance::happydance:. Am so happy for you that your follies decided to behave :haha:, I wish you a smooth ride from here on till your BFP, you've been through a lot dear :hugs:. Good luck with trigger tonight. 

Flower am good, how are you? :hugs:This 2WW wait is dragging :haha:. I've decided to test tomorrow morning, God's willing. I've bought hpts so the countdown begins :haha:, it's 4pm here by the way.

Hello beautiful ladies :flower:


----------



## scerena

Brilliant news *aq* so so happy for you :happydance: 

*mamali* gl testing tomorrow, everything crossed for you :)

:hi: to everyone else I haven't had a chance to read back through yet this thread is very fast moving :dohh:


----------



## pcct

Woohoo mam am ever so excited tomorrow for u!!! U so deserve this I have no doubt u will be posting tomorrow with ur bfp eeekkk x


----------



## ashknowsbest

AQ - good luck with your ER! Sounds like everything went well with the follicles and I'm happy you ended up with a good amount!


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- Hope your feeling better? tons of luck for OTD! Not long now! x

Mamali- Thank you! wishing you all the very best for testing tomorrow. God willing we will have 2 lil Nigerian princes or princesses on the way very soon ;) x

Wannabe- Thank you. How are you doing? x

Scerena- Ooh not long till you start stimms now x

Ash- Thank you. How are you doing? x

AFM- The nurse called earlier and said that i need to take my trigger shot tonight at 8pm and EC is scheduled for Wednesday morning at 8am so i am first on the theatre list which is fab cos i like to get it done so we can see how many eggs we manage to get :) xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm okay just taking my BCP's and waiting for the 18th for my monitoring appointment to see when to start the Lupron. It's supposed to be that day but who knows. Last cycle I had a cyst and they had to change everything so I'm just hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- So excited for you that's an amazing number! With all these women praying for you how could God not listen?! I know it will go smoothly but best of luck on retrieval Wed I know I didn't sleep well the night before so enjoyed the meds and relaxation of the day. I can't wait to hear your report!

Ash- Good luck on your upcoming appt I know waiting is a drag but once things get started it seems to move real fast!


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck AQ

I am doing well. Just hanging out to April 30th when I stop these BCP! I am getting more and more excited for this FET cycle. Who couldnt be in a good mood with spring here!!

Just enjoying life and starting acupunture again. Trying to get my body ready! Also, nervous about the thawing process of FET. I am a worry wort. Is this something to be worried about???


----------



## angielude

AQ; congrats on the scan; numbers look great!

Mamali; good luck with your testing tomorrow.


----------



## scerena

*aq* brilliant news so happy for you :) can't wait to hear how many eggs you get :) yep 3 more days and Stims begin :) the nasal spray is giving me headache galore and dehydration though :/

*ash* I hope everything goes smoothly this time Hun :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, enjoy a shot free day after trigger!

Ash, glad your back and doing well. I hate the waiting as well...

Mamail, good luck testing! fx'd for you!!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali: all the best with your testing! FXed for u :thumbup:


----------



## Mamali

Well I've done the test!!!! The second line was there, but it was very faint, I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me, but it was there. Don't know what to make of it, bfp or bfn.


----------



## pcct

Yusssss!! Mamali a line is a line Hun congrats!! I knew you would get your bfp!!!


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali I echo what pcct said! Congrats congrats! 
Btw how many days past transfer?
Now I feel the urge to test as well :winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Can you get a digital test so its a clearer result for you? Really hope this is it for you! a line is a line but some tests have evap lines so i would get a digi. GOOD LUCK! x

Flower- TEST TEST TEST! haha. Good luck x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am enjoying my needle free day and feeling very excited and nervous as regards the result tomorrow! xxx


----------



## scerena

*mamali* fx'd this is it for you, usually a line is a line so CONGRATS :) can you post a pic so we can see??? 

*flower* I agree TEST TEST TEST :) wishing you the world of luck :)

*aq* glad you're enjoying your needle free day :) can't wait to hear all about your result tomorrow Hun :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Aq: it's gonna be ER soon!! Yipeeee :happydance:

Ladies, I'm really tempted to test but am also a little afraid that it could be a false positive.. I was on pregnyl support jabs after ET and my last jab was last Fri.. Was on 1000iu.. Do you think if I test tomorrow ( I.e 5 days since last jab), it would have left my system? :shrug:


----------



## Rosie06

it should be out of your system as it depletes by approx. 1000 units per 24-48hours they say, im the worst person to say whether to test or not im too impatient so of course im going to say TEST!!!!! x Good luck and fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies. I bought the clear blue digital test today, am gonna test first thing tomorrow morning with it. 

Scerena sorry I didn't take a picture, but will try and upload tomorrow when I test. 

AQ how is your needle free day going? 

Flower :test:


----------



## Mamali

Sorry, flower am 12dp3dt today.


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- My needle free day is lovely :) iv had a sleep in this morning and just having a relaxing day :) I have butterflies in my tummy about tomorrow's result. I am not bothered at all about EC, just nervous about how many eggs we get etc. GOOD LUCK for tomorrow! xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Well tmr would be exactly 2 weeks after my ET so I guess I could give it a shot and test.. Freaking nervous that I will see a BFN.. 
Will keep u ladies posted


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mamali - Congrats hun! Will you do a BETA?

Flower - good luck tomorrow hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - Enjoy your day today hun, you deserve it!


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ! This is it!!

Good luck to all those testing/ waiting to test. Praying for BFP's for you all :thumbup:


----------



## angielude

AQ good luck tomorrow at egg retrieval. :dust:

Mamali congrats on the BFP. 

Flower hope you get your BFP also. Fingers crossed and praying for you. :test:

Praying for us all to get the BFP's we long for.[-o&lt;


----------



## Mells54

Mamali, Congrats!

AQ, enjoy...you deserve it after so many shots!!!

hi Sunshine! how are you?

Angie, hang in there. Your BFP isn't too far away.

Flower, I'm the same way about testing...don't want to get a false P or N! Good luck!

AFM, hanging in there. We found a donor, just waiting to hear back on when she is available. I can't wait to have some dates...


----------



## africaqueen

Mells- Great news you found a donor so soon! best of luck xxx


----------



## Mamali

AQ good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed for you you get good eggs :hugs:

Mells congrats on finding a donor, Hope she will be available soon. 

Wish you all the best tomorrow flower, can't wait to hear you BFP :happydance:

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## scerena

*flower* sending you tons of luck for tomorrow :hugs:

*mells* brilliant news can't wait for you to get some dates :)

*aq* gl for tomorrow Hun :hugs:

*mamali* can't wait to hear all about your test tomorrow :)


----------



## FutureMommie

Just finding you ladies and seeing all of these bfp's! I 39 years old my dh is 50 we have been ttc for 5 years now and I just completed my 1st IVF cycle. My ET was yesterday,my dr retreived 6 eggs of which 4 fertilized, we put back 2 and have 2 frozen. I did a day 5 transfer and my test date is 4/28, how will I ever make it that long?


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks ladies. Feeling very nervous now! EC in less than 10hrs! aaaaah x

Future- Welcome and best of luck with your 2ww! it is hard but time goes quickly x


----------



## pcct

AQ wishing you tones and tones of luck for tomoz I will be thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## just1healthy1

I've been gone for a week and there is so much to catch up on!

Mamali - congrats on your :bfp:

AQ - so glad your follies kept growing...I know tomorrow will be smooth sailing and you'll get great news on thursday on how many fertilized. you are so right, you could be pregnant by the end of this month!!:happydance:

AFM - i've had two beta's done first was 122, second was 288...i go in for a third beta this thursday, hoping it's well in the thousands. confession: i have been poas every day since i found out i was pregnant. i love seeing that line get darker and darker. i'm out of tests so i can't do it anymore, but it's so reassuring to me to take them every morning. just give me something to smile about. 

Keep your head up ladies...we are all meant to be mommies!:flower::winkwink:


----------



## angielude

Mell's congrats on finding a donor.

Future welcome and hope your 2WW goes quickly and you have a BFP!

I should get a positive OPK tomorrow and be able to get started on my estrace. Still waiting on bloodwork for AMH, Turner Syndrome test, and fragile x mutation. Really praying the AMH is good and the other two are negative.


----------



## africaqueen

Pcct- Thank u hun! nervous as hell now. Not about EC as i actually like that part... yeah weird i know! lol. Im nervous about if we get eggs of good enough quality for the ICSI x

Just1- So glad your betas are rising! lots of luck for next one x

angie- Good luck with blood results x


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I'm so excited for you!!!

Angie, all the best for good blood results.

Welcome Future!


----------



## africaqueen

Well ladies it is 6.30am here and i am leaving for the hospital now :) I will update later xxx

GOOD LUCK to Mamali and Flower! xxx


----------



## angielude

AQ Good Luck!


----------



## Mamali

AQ wishing you all the best today :hugs:. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

Futuremommie welcome, wish you a speedy 2ww, and a BFP at the end of it all. 

Just1 glad your beta is doubling, congrats again :flower:

Angie FX you get the results you want, and wish you all the best starting. 

Flower you are in my thoughts and prayers hun :hugs:

Afm took the test this morning and 'pregnant' showed, then 2-3 showed within minutes, am sooooo happy and relieved :happydance::happydance:. Thanks everyone for the encouragement :hugs:. Can't upload the picture, don't know why :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Flowermal

Hi ladies,
Don't get to do a test cos I realized that I didn't have one.. Though I did but it was in fact just an empty box..

I was thinking of going out to get one, went to the loo to pee and when I wiped, there was reddish brown discharge.. Knew something was wrong cos I've been cramping last night and this morning.. I'm seriously believing that AF is coming and really not looking forward to the BT.. Been really down and I've got no frosties so I've to mentally prepare for the worst and start another fresh cycle
K enuf of my emotional outpouring..

Mamali: congrats Hun! Your BT will be so exciting :happydance:

AQ: can't wait for results of your scan! 

Future: welcome :flower:

Just1: all the best for your third beta! 

Angie: all the best for your tests!


----------



## pcct

Mamali I knew it!!! Am sooo happy for you!! :yipee: massive congrats!!! Best feeling in the world seeing that bfp for the first time! Have a h&h 9 months hunni x


----------



## Mamali

Omg flower am so sorry :hugs:. But can't you still test to be sure :hugs:. Am so sorry dear.


----------



## Mamali

Yeah Pcct best feeling ever, when I saw pregnant I started laughing then crying, then laughing again. Am so overwhelmed, thanks dear :hugs:


----------



## pcct

:haha: sounds just me when we tested lol! 
Sorry your feeling down at mon flower ur not out till
Otd hang in there Hun :hugs: 
Aq tone of luck today!!


----------



## wanabeamama

Good luck today AQ :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali thanks for the kind words.. I don't think I can bring myself to test and see a BFN.. I think i'll just wait till OTD and maybe over the next couple of days I can let it sink in (esp if period comes in full force)


----------



## scerena

*flower* so sorry Hun :hugs: I really hope that it's not af and that it's just old blood fx'd :hugs:

*mamali* CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: so happy for you :)

*aq* gl today can't wait to hear how many eggs you get :)

*afm* I start Stims tomorrow and I'm getting pretty excited about it :)


----------



## Flowermal

Thanks Scerena!
Hey yay to starting Stims! Hope you have a great response and follies grow and grow :flower:


----------



## scerena

*flowermal* Thank you Hun. :hugs: :hugs: how are you feeling?


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- huge CONGRATS!! I am soooo happy for you!!:happydance::bfp::happydance: x

Flower- It could be implantation bleeding. This can occur for up to 2wks after ET as the embie snuggles in. Do a test tomorrow morning and good luck x

AFM- I am now home and EC went very well. We got 7 eggs!! :happydance: now on pins waiting until tomorrow for the call! aaaah xxx


----------



## pcct

AQ that is fab :wohoo: one extra from what I had :) its all looking good :) are you doing icsi ?


----------



## africaqueen

It is one extra than what we had last time too :) yes we are doing ICSI so im hoping that gives us a better chance. I will be a nervous wreck by tomorrow! lol xxx


----------



## scerena

*aq* brilliant news :happydance: 7 eggs :) how are you feeling??? Are you in any pain???
Can't wait for your report tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Ahh that is fantastic 7 is a very lucky number :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - I feel fine other than feeling very tired and im bleeding lightly with mild cramps. I am on the couch with the duvet and i am going to watch a film :) x

Pcct- Yes, lucky 7! pleeeease god x


----------



## pcct

Yay!!! Am so excited for u hun! Are you getting the call tomorrow morning?


----------



## scerena

*aq* enjoy your film :) I hope that you have amazing news tomorrow :)


----------



## africaqueen

Yep get the call usually before 12 tomorrow. xxx


----------



## Mamali

AQ that's fantastic :happydance::happydance:. 7 is awesome, and icsi increases your chances a lot. Hope you hear good news tomorrow. 

Flower I agree with AQ, you can test tomorrow morning or wait for OTD which is the next day, anyone you feel comfortable with. Hang in there hun :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, lucky 7s!!!!!!!

Flower, I know what you are going through. I had the same thing before my official test date. It definitely takes the "excitement" out of the beta test. Hang in there, Girl! You just never know and there is always still some hope.


----------



## FutureMommie

Flowers sending:hugs: your way!

AQ- 7 eggs :happydance::happydance: I have my fingers crossed that you get a great report tomorrow! 

Just1- Good luck with the next beta, I hope those numbers are high!!!!

Mamali- Congrats, I did a day 5 transfer as well, how many days did you wait to test after transfer? I'm on pins and needles

Thanks for the welcome ladies! I hope I'm not crashing your thread at the last minute.


----------



## Mamali

Futuremommie I did a day 3 transfer, and did the test 12 days later. I know what you are going through, it's not easy at all. But those that do 5 day transfers test earlier, wish you all the best.


----------



## LinemansWife

Hello all :)
Have been silently keeping up with everyone. Cannot believe we have reached over 20 BFPs!! Congrats to all and praying for those who haven't gotten theirs. 

AQ- congrats on the 7 eggs!! Really hoping you get your baby and a few frosties for later! Can't wait to see your results tomorrow :)


----------



## Flowermal

scerena said:


> *flowermal* Thank you Hun. :hugs: :hugs: how are you feeling?

I'm feeling ok dear thanks for asking..

AQ, yup hoping its just normal spotting and not AF cmg.. Be great on testing 7 eggs! Hope you get a great fertilization report! 

Mamali, I called up my clinic and told them I was spotting so they've asked me to come in a day earlier.. Will b going tmr morning for mt BT


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mamali - congrats hun! That is wonderful news! Now the next question...how many are in there???/ ;)

Flower - so sorry hun! This is just so hard but you aren't out of it yet! I will pray for you!

Scerena - woohoo! Excited for you hun!

AQ - that is such awesome news! Is this the first time you are doing ICSI....I feel good about this cycle for you!

AFM - I am leaving in a couple of minutes to go to have a scan and see if my cyst is gone! Pray for me girls, I really am ready to get started! I will update when I get home!


----------



## everhopeful

AQ- great news!! 7 is brilliant!! Rest up, xx

Flower- I'm so sorry but if its just discharge could it not be from implantation? Takes a while to work its way out in some ladies? Are you in tomorrow for bloods?

Mamali- massive congrats!! That's fantastic news!!

Ttc - praying your cyst has gone!!

AFM - I'm waiting on beta results to make sure everything is progressing as it should be...

Xx


----------



## scerena

*flower* :hugs: :hugs:

*ttcbaby* thanks Hun :hugs: I really hope that your scan is fine so you can get started Monday :hugs:

*everhopeful* I hope that everything is progressing nicely, can't wait to hear your beta result :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

well the cyst is still there....I am waiting to hear back from the RE as to what to do now.


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena - starting stims tomorrow? How exciting!!

Ttc- I'm really sorry that its still there. Hopefully they have a good plan of action for you. Xx


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* I am so sorry that the cyst is still there :hugs: will you find out today what the plan is? :hugs:

*everhopeful* yes tomorrow :) I'm excited!!! When do you get your results??


----------



## africaqueen

Line- Wow cannot believe you are 15wks almost! gad everything is fine x

Flower- Yes keep that pma. You still have a good chance x

Mamali- Bet you are overjoyed x

Tccbaby- Aww no! sorry the cyst is still there! good luck x


----------



## Mamali

Hello linemanswife, it's been a while, hope you are doing great?

Flower FX for you tomorrow, hope you hear good news :hugs:

Everhopeful am sure everything will turn out great, you said your hpts were getting darker right?

ttc sorry about the cyst, hope they have a for you. 

Scerena yayyy for starting stimms tomorrow :happydance:

AQ Yep I am, I look at the test every time I enter my bathroom :haha:. Still can't believe it :happydance:.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali- congrats!! Can't wait to hear how many sticky ones you have :))

I've been doing great. Still can't be on my feet much but baby is ok so that's all that matters. Y'all will understand this-- I bought a heart doppler so I can hear the heartbeat at home every day. So reassuring!


----------



## Rosie06

AQ wow what a fantastic egg collection, looking forward to seeing your results tomorrow I have such a good feeling for you :D hope your feeling ok and taking it easy :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

I am waiting for the Dr to email me. She usually does all her email stuff in the evening so I should hear something in the next few hours.


----------



## Mamali

ttcbaby hope you hear good news. 
Linemanswife can't wait to find out too!


----------



## africaqueen

Ok, i knew i was too calm earlier. I am now feeling super anxious about tomorrow's call! omg its gonna be a long night xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, stay calm. This is your time.

Linesman, wow, almost half way there.

Flower, :hugs:

Mamali, curious to how many????


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. We have had the call and out of 7 eggs we only have 1 embryo. I do feel sad as i had tried so much to improve egg quality and we even paid extra for the ICSI but still only 1 embryo like previous IVF cycles. I just hope to god that our lil embie makes it for mummy and daddy. Transfer at 12 tomorrow xxx


----------



## Mamali

Oh my AQ :hugs:, sorry to hear only 1 made it. But it takes only 1 dear, and I hope to God it is this one. You are in my prayers, and I wish you all the best/luck in the world. Hang in there hun :hugs: 

Mells yes!!!


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, hey dear it must b hard tat only one fertilized but this could your miracle embie.. Wishing you the very best of luck for your transfer tmr dear :thumbup:

AFM, my beta came back negative so that's it for me for this cycle then. 
Held my dog and cried after I heard the news :cry: Felt better after I let it out. 
On a positive note, I get to see my doc tmr to reflect and plan for the next steps. 
Preparing myself mentally tat I wld have to go thru the full cycle since I didn't get any frosties the last round. Just did some house cleaning therapy and thought I shld update you gals :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Flower :hugs:. Sorry dear, may God give you the strength to move on and start a new cycle. It is well :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*flower* I am so so sorry to hear that Hun :hugs: take the time you need we are all here for you :hugs: 
Thinking of you :hugs:

*aq* I'm sorry that you only have 1 embie :hugs: I really hope that this is your miracle baby :hugs:

*mamali* thank you :hugs: can't wait to find out how many babies you have :hugs:


----------



## everhopeful

AQ- so sorry that you don't have more embies but praying that THIS is your one!!

Flower- so sorry but glad that you are looking forward already!

AFM - 1st beta back. Just 33. Don't know what to think! They say next result is very important. Needs to double or its game over. Praying that my little one is sticking and growing!! 
Any thoughts ladies? Anyone had a low beta that progressed well?
Xx


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All-
I feel like I've been neglectful on here... needed time away while healing from the miscarriage. I have a lot to read- but hoping to see some BFP's while I've been away!
My update: I bled on and off for two weeks after the D&C. My HCG level is dropping nicely... down to 5 already as of yesterday. We have one hatching day 6 blastocyst- graded AB, and one blast BB. My RE anticipates that i will get my next period within two weeks or so... and I can start my FET then. We have to decide between a natural FET cycle- basically piggybacking my own ovulation with crinone, or doing a medicated cycle- with exact timing and estrogen and PIO shots. We're deciding what we want... we think the medicated seems like a more exact science over hoping we catch my ovulation however PIO shots suck. Literally suck. Any suggestions are much appreciated!
We also got back our genetic results from the miscarriage.... it was XX chromosome, so if I crave pickles with my next I'll assume its a girl as well. It also showed a chromosomal abnormality- it was missing one of the 21st chromosomes. So it only had 45 total chromosomes. I know an extra 21st is Downs, but missing one.. don't think there's a name. It explains the slow development from the beginning... but miscarrying at 10 weeks is no fun. 

Finally had the closure I needed and I'm ready for my FET or whatever we need to do to get our 'forever' baby. Hope you all are well! xoxo


----------



## africaqueen

Flower- I am so sorry hun. I hope you get lucky next cycle. Big hugs x

Ever- I truly hope your numbers rise x

AFM- I am having faith our lil miracle embie will be our baby. I have to. I will lose my mind without hope. This has been so hard for us. EVERYTHING is stacked against me becoming a mother but i have to believe that this will be our baby xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ - Good luck! I am praying for you! Stay positive and relax keep that body relaxed!!

Baby D - Happy to see you back on here. I have been thinking of you. Glad you have a game plan and a couple of options. I am gearing up to FET in May as well so we could still be buddies :)


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- that would be amazing to go through it together... Are you going for a medicated cycle? whats the plan... how many embies?


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- Welcome back! Glad you are feeling more positive and that your break away did you good xxx


----------



## Flowermal

AQ don't worry Hun stay positive for your ET and let this embie come into a happy you :hugs:

BabyD, lovely to see you back and great that you have plans set :thumbup:

Ever: yea what's impt is the second beta.. Fingers and toes crossed that the next one more than doubles for u dear :hugs:

Scerena, Mamali, thanks for the comforting words dears :hugs:


----------



## FutureMommie

AQ- it only takes one embie for your forever baby! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Flower- sending hugs your way!

Everhopeful-Hoping that beta sky rockets for you!

BabyD- I'm new to this thread but wanted to say that I'm glad you are ready to get started again

AFM- I'm just waiting, I'm 3dp5dt! I'm not feeling anything! I know I'm being ridiculous but I'm anxious!


----------



## BabyD225

FutureMom- Welcome! This is an amazing thread with such hopeful and encouraging stories... Fingers crossed that your first IVF will be your last! It goes by so fast... enjoy the process and don't be scared!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - sorry to hear you didn't have more hun...but it only takes one! I will continue to pray for you!

Flower - so sorry hun! I know there isn't anything we can say to make this easier...but we are here if you would like to vent or for anything else!

Ever - Well I know it isn't ideal but I thinik they mostly want to see it double. I will continue to pray for a great next beta!

Babyd - I am so happy to see you back here! I think about you often. I don't have any experience with a FET but I would think like you that doing them meds helps them with the timing. 

AFM - I have another scan on Monday and will continue on my meds in the hopes that my cyst is finally dissolved! If it is then I will start my stimming next Friday!


----------



## Samsfan

I scrolled through all the posts and trying to catch up.. Lots of good news and some not so good..but I have faith we will all come through. This is such an active board, sometimes I feel that I'm not doing enough.

AQ- I'm praying for you that your embie will stick... all it takes is one!

Flowermal- I know you are disappointed, but it will happen eventually... We have to have faith... look at all the good news from this board.. These ladies were feeling just like you and I.

Mamali--- great news! when do you go for your beta?

Future- Good luck! Stay positive! 

AFM- I'm taking some time off from work this week. I am on down time. Waiting for AF, but I don't think I have ovulated and I'm at CD23. I may have ovulated yesterday. I'm faced with the question of going through an IVF cycle now or June. I wanted to do it in June, but my clinic is closed the first week for quality control. I don't even know how that works or how it effects me. I don't want to go on Birth Control to control my period just because of the clinics schedule.. any thoughts?



africaqueen said:


> Flower- I am so sorry hun. I hope you get lucky next cycle. Big hugs x
> 
> Ever- I truly hope your numbers rise x
> 
> AFM- I am having faith our lil miracle embie will be our baby. I have to. I will lose my mind without hope. This has been so hard for us. EVERYTHING is stacked against me becoming a mother but i have to believe that this will be our baby xxx


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- I am praying for you and your miracle baby. Remember it only takes one and I hope that little bugger splits on you!

Flower- I am very sorry. It just sucks. I have 6 cats and 2 dogs and I cry to them all them all the time. As long as I feed them they don't judge me :hugs:

Ever- Try to stay positive til you see the next one. Betas start out low all the time. The beta waiting game is no fun!

BabyD- Glad to see you're doing ok my heart broke for your loss. It's just not fair but I am very happy you have your frosties to look forward to. I have been reading tons of fet success stories and am hoping to be one as well! AF should be here within a week and I will starts bcp's for my fet. My clinic doesn't do natural cycles so I can't help with that but it's obvious your body wants to be pregnant so your already on the right track!


----------



## scerena

I start Stims tonight :)

*ever* I hope your next beta numbers have doubled :hugs:

*future* fx'd tightly for you, try stay positive still early :hugs:

*ttcbaby* so hoping that cyst is gone by Monday :hugs:

*aq* so glad you're remaining positive, I'm praying that this is your miracle baby :hugs:

*babyD* I hope your FET will bring you your sticky bfp :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Wow, I didn't mean to stay away for so long - I feel like I've missed so much!! So sorry if I miss anyone out, but I've been thinking about you all these past few weeks.

AQ - I know you must have felt so disappointed to have one embryo, I have to admit I was gutted for you when I read it :nope: But you have such a great attitude, and you should remain completely hopeful, it really does only take one. And how special will it be if this little one is your forever baby, keep hoping :hugs: will be thinking of you.

scerena - wooop for starting stimms!! Good luck, hope they go well and the time flies!

ever - congratulations!!! I don't know enough to comment about initial beta numbers, but I really hope they've doubled and you've got a little sticky bean in there.

ttcbaby - I'm so sorry about your cyst, praying it's going to be gone soon so you can get going.

samsfan - I'm glad you're taking time off work, it's important to take the time to look after yourself and get your head around everything. It's frustrating you may have to change your plans because of the clinic, I can't really offer advice but I hope you decide when to start soon so you can start looking forward to it.

wanna and babyD - I'm also going to be doing a FET soon :) we have one little frostie. I think my clinic's protocol is 3 weeks of down regging along with estrogen tablets and then the transfer. I know FETs aren't as successful as fresh cycles but it's a relief not to be doing the whole IVF again yet.

flower - I'm so, so sorry :hugs: I know how awful it feels, I hope you're doing ok and will feel ready to move on soon.

future - welcome!! It's not silly at all to be anxious, the 2ww after ivf was the worst part for me!! I hope the time passes quickly for you and that you can keep busy and hopefully get some good news :)

pcct and line - I'm so glad things are going well for you both, beautiful scan pic pcct!

AFM - lots of ups and downs these past weeks. Had a lot of down days, but DH has been so amazing and my mum and sis came down and took me shopping and out for cocktails so have been well distracted! We originally were given May 20th for wtf appointment but I am in London for 3 days so had to reschedule, and the next available day was June :( had a wee cry down the phone but accepted it would be a long wait (as lab is closed for 3 weeks starting mid-June) but got a wonderful phonecall yesterday offering us May 16th!! :happydance: we're very hopeful that we can fit in our FET before the lab shuts, but will have to wait until our appointent to find out for sure. I got AF the day after negative beta and have looked out my old trusty BBT thermometer (brings back memories!!) to make sure I ovulate this month. Enjoying a few more days of wine and junk food before I go back to being good...


----------



## wannabemomma

Baby D- We are doing a medicated round. My cycle usually stall considering I do not ovulate on my own. Also, my lining is very thin on its own. So I hope they beef it up! I stop BCP on April 30th. I think it would be great if we could ride this rollercoaster together!


----------



## africaqueen

RAF- Yes i was very sad myself but keep hoping an praying this precious lil embie of ours will be our baby. Glad you have a earlier wtf appt. Good luck xxx


----------



## scerena

*raf* thank you :hugs: I'm glad you got an earlier app :hugs:

*aq* how are you feeling??? :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

I am feeling very, very sore and tender after EC :(
I am also so anxious about tomorrow's transfer. I hope to god our embie is still going strong in the morning. Just want to be pupo and then its down to nature xxx


----------



## Rosie06

AQ huge :hugs: but like everyone else has said it only takes one to be your forever baby, you have such a wonderful strong postitive attitude about it all, I have everything crossed for you lovely x


----------



## Mamali

Everhopeful hope your beta doubles and your little one sticks :hugs:

BabyD welcome back and glad you are feeling good, wish you all the best in your next cycle. 

Ttcbaby I so hope the cyst dissolves so you can start stimms already :hugs:

Samsfan thanks, my clinic doesn't do beta, just urine test and scan at 7-8 weeks.

Rafwife it's been a while, wish you all the best in your next FET. 

AQ and flower massive hugs to you guys :hugs::hugs:

Afm I went to the clinic to have my Gestone Injection and the doctor decided I should take my test today. So am officially pregnant, am continuing with the Gestone and cyclogest and some tons of other drugs. Just hoping it sticks and everything moves on fine. My next appointment is early next month to have a scan and know how many I have in there.


----------



## Mamali

Oh AQ tomorrow is your transfer, wish you tons of luck dear. You are in my prayers.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Mamali :) congrats for being 'officially pregnant' ;) lots of luck for your scan xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali, massive yay now that you are officially pregnant! :happydance:

AQ, all the best for your transfer dear! :hugs:

RAF, glad u managed to get an earlier appointment wtf appt.. I'm also gonna have some wine over the weekend and eat Sashimi! Been too long haha :winkwink:

Scerena, yay for starting Stims! :happydance:

Btw ladies, just wanted to hear your experiences about what you did to prepare your bodies for a subsequent fresh cycle? Thanks :flower:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, good luck tomorrow. I hop your lil nugget continues to grow.

SAMs, RAF, glad to see you back.

Flower, I posted in the other thread, but so sorry about your negative.

Hi to everyone else.

Good luck to those waiting for results!

AFM, still in limbo...waiting to hear about our donor.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Flower - I started on pregnitude, CoQ10, and royal jelly...also eating well and exercise. I stopped alcohol and I don't drink caffeine. I haven't started my IVF cycle yet so I don't have a success but that is what I have done.

AQ - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## PizzaWagon

I know I've been MIA for a while but i just wanted to give you all an update :( The conclusion to my IVF cycle is miscarriage. They think I just miscarried or it was ectopic and my body got rid of it on its own. So, it's back to start for me.


----------



## Mamali

AQ thinking of you dear, wish you all the best today :hugs:

Pizzawagon so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Pizza, so sorry dear :hugs:
Pls take the time to rest


----------



## Flowermal

Hey ladies just got back from my appt with the doc. 
I will be taking the next few months to rest my ovaries and hopefully start my 2nd IVF in Aug. most likely I will b on short protocol with hormonal jabs instead of BCPs and then stimms. 
Gonna make use of these few months to get healthier both physically and mentally. I'll definitely drop in to support u lovely ladies :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

Pizza- I am sorry to hear that x

Flower- Glad you have a plan B x

Well i am now pupo with our lovely lil 5 cell 2 day embie my uterus has always been retroverted but our Dr decided she would check with the ultrasound before transfer and surprise surprise its now not retroverted! my ovaries are so swollen they have pushed my womb the 'usual' way round so Dr used US guidance whilst the nurse did the transfer. Was amazing to see our little embie being put into my womb and we got a scan pic
Dr said everything looks wonderful and embryologist said that we have a good quality embie as they expect 4 cells on day 2 an ours is 5 so feeling very positive and just pray that this lil one snuggles in and becomes our miracle baby xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pizza - so sorry to hear that news hun! Will you do another fresh cycle?

AQ - Oh hun, that is such awesome news! Congrats on being PUPO! Now lets all send some positive vibes to your uterus!

Flower - Glad you have a plan hun! Have you decided on what supplements you are going to take?


----------



## scerena

*aq* brilliant news I have EVERYTHING crossed for you :hugs:

*pizza* I am so sorry to hear your news too Hun :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

*flower* I'm glad that you have a new plan in place :)


----------



## wifeyw

AQ - have missed so much on here congrats on being PUPO it's a lovely feelings and praying and hoping everything works out for you, such a strong little embie good luck xx


----------



## LinemansWife

AQ- congrats on being pupo!! Stick little one, stick!!!


----------



## FutureMommie

Scerena- how did the first night of stimming go?

Mamli- yay congrats on OFFICIALLY being preggers!

Pizza- so sorry about the MC are you taking time to regroup or do you already have a new start date?

Flower- I hope that you can enjoy your time off and get ready to get started again in August!

AQ- PUPO!!!! Yay glad your transfer went good, FX for your bfp!


----------



## Mamali

AQ congrats on being PUPO, I pray your little embie sticks and becomes your miracle baby. Wish you all the best dear.


----------



## everhopeful

AQ- congrats on being PUPO!! Take it easy and let your little one snuggle in!! Xx


----------



## everhopeful

Scerena- how you feeling? X


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- Amazing news! What a wonderful report about the cells! Hope the next couple weeks somehow fly by for you, you have waited long enough :dust:


----------



## angielude

AQ congrats on being PUPO. That is just awesome and I am praying for you.

Pizza sorry to hear the news.


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you all.
I cannot stop staring at our scan pic and praying our next one will be our baby at 7wks. I feel very fortunate to be pupo considering how much the odds were against us even to get to this point xxx


----------



## FutureMommie

AQ I hope your next scan will be of your baby too! Sending hugs your way!


----------



## pcct

Huge congrats aq being pupo :))) everything is sounding magic!! It's such a warm amazing feeling seeing yor little embie go in :hugs: I too kept looking at our scan pic and praying to see next one at 7 week too :hugs: this is your time hunni!! Are you able to share your picture with us ? X


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks pcct! i have decided to respect dh's wishes and not post any pics of our embie or our scan. I don't want to tempt fate. I will defo post our 7wk scan pic though, god willing! xxx


----------



## scerena

*futuremommie* hey my first night was fine thanks :) 2 down and 2 more to go until my scan :) 
How's things with you???

*everhopeful* I have a virus :( I'm just using paracetamol, Vicks, soothers (for my throat) and a nasal spray for my sinus' 
When was your next beta??

*aq* I bet that picture is so precious :hugs: I've everything crossed that your next one will be at 7 weeks :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy1584 said:


> AQ- I am praying for you and your miracle baby. Remember it only takes one and I hope that little bugger splits on you!
> 
> Flower- I am very sorry. It just sucks. I have 6 cats and 2 dogs and I cry to them all them all the time. As long as I feed them they don't judge me :hugs:
> 
> Ever- Try to stay positive til you see the next one. Betas start out low all the time. The beta waiting game is no fun!
> 
> BabyD- Glad to see you're doing ok my heart broke for your loss. It's just not fair but I am very happy you have your frosties to look forward to. I have been reading tons of fet success stories and am hoping to be one as well! AF should be here within a week and I will starts bcp's for my fet. My clinic doesn't do natural cycles so I can't help with that but it's obvious your body wants to be pregnant so your already on the right track!




RAFwife said:


> Wow, I didn't mean to stay away for so long - I feel like I've missed so much!! So sorry if I miss anyone out, but I've been thinking about you all these past few weeks.
> 
> AQ - I know you must have felt so disappointed to have one embryo, I have to admit I was gutted for you when I read it :nope: But you have such a great attitude, and you should remain completely hopeful, it really does only take one. And how special will it be if this little one is your forever baby, keep hoping :hugs: will be thinking of you.
> 
> scerena - wooop for starting stimms!! Good luck, hope they go well and the time flies!
> 
> ever - congratulations!!! I don't know enough to comment about initial beta numbers, but I really hope they've doubled and you've got a little sticky bean in there.
> 
> ttcbaby - I'm so sorry about your cyst, praying it's going to be gone soon so you can get going.
> 
> samsfan - I'm glad you're taking time off work, it's important to take the time to look after yourself and get your head around everything. It's frustrating you may have to change your plans because of the clinic, I can't really offer advice but I hope you decide when to start soon so you can start looking forward to it.
> 
> wanna and babyD - I'm also going to be doing a FET soon :) we have one little frostie. I think my clinic's protocol is 3 weeks of down regging along with estrogen tablets and then the transfer. I know FETs aren't as successful as fresh cycles but it's a relief not to be doing the whole IVF again yet.
> 
> flower - I'm so, so sorry :hugs: I know how awful it feels, I hope you're doing ok and will feel ready to move on soon.
> 
> future - welcome!! It's not silly at all to be anxious, the 2ww after ivf was the worst part for me!! I hope the time passes quickly for you and that you can keep busy and hopefully get some good news :)
> 
> pcct and line - I'm so glad things are going well for you both, beautiful scan pic pcct!
> 
> AFM - lots of ups and downs these past weeks. Had a lot of down days, but DH has been so amazing and my mum and sis came down and took me shopping and out for cocktails so have been well distracted! We originally were given May 20th for wtf appointment but I am in London for 3 days so had to reschedule, and the next available day was June :( had a wee cry down the phone but accepted it would be a long wait (as lab is closed for 3 weeks starting mid-June) but got a wonderful phonecall yesterday offering us May 16th!! :happydance: we're very hopeful that we can fit in our FET before the lab shuts, but will have to wait until our appointent to find out for sure. I got AF the day after negative beta and have looked out my old trusty BBT thermometer (brings back memories!!) to make sure I ovulate this month. Enjoying a few more days of wine and junk food before I go back to being good...




wannabemomma said:


> Baby D- We are doing a medicated round. My cycle usually stall considering I do not ovulate on my own. Also, my lining is very thin on its own. So I hope they beef it up! I stop BCP on April 30th. I think it would be great if we could ride this rollercoaster together!

Looks like the four of us will be around the same time for our FET... I think we're going with a medicated cycle just to be exact- I dont' think I always ovulate the same day anyway. They told me I'll be taking two estrogen pills a day and then PIO shots... What brand of estrogen are you ladies on?? And Does the PIO shots have a name?


----------



## ashknowsbest

AQ - huge congrats on being PUPO with a great embryo! FX'd this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, congrats on being PUPO. I hope the 2 WW flies by for you so you can a new scan of your little bean!


----------



## Peachy1584

BabyD- My protocol is different. I do the bcp's , Lupron , estrogen patches and progesterone shots. I can't remember exactly about the progesterone I used but it was in something different than the thick oil some have and they didn't hurt at all once hubby got the knack of it. I pay oop and a 21 day vial of pio was like $15. Way cheaper than suppositories from what I understand.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> BabyD- My protocol is different. I do the bcp's , Lupron , estrogen patches and progesterone shots. I can't remember exactly about the progesterone I used but it was in something different than the thick oil some have and they didn't hurt at all once hubby got the knack of it. I pay oop and a 21 day vial of pio was like $15. Way cheaper than suppositories from what I understand.

Sorry I'm jumping in y'all's conversation, but I had no idea pio shots were that much cheaper. I paid $250 for 2 weeks worth of suppositories and had to be on them until week 14 of pregnancy. Will definitely be going with the shots next time!


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, huge congrats on being PUPO! Stick little one stick :hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Ttc, I heard COq10 is good to improve quality of eggs.. That's as much as I know.. Will also b asking DH to take supplements just so both of us are healthy for our 2nd cycle :winkwink:


----------



## pcct

Aq totally understand yours and your hubby's wishes :hugs: 

Have I missed out in a bfp ? :shrug: last one I seen was mamali which was 21 or is my head went to mush lol


----------



## pcct

Yes I have missed ever hopeful :0 I am so sorry! Huge congrats on your bfp Hun hope you have a h&h 9 months :dance:


----------



## africaqueen

pcct- No it was phantom710 that made it 22 bfps ;) she was with us earlier on in the thread and i noticed she is now 16wks pregnant with twins as a surrogate x

Flower- I took coq10, DHEA and tons of other things to improve egg quality for the past 6mths and didnt make a blind bit of difference but if it makes you happy, no harm in trying x

Hi to all the gang x

I am going to be checking in now an again but mostly i will be having a few days break from the forums. I know how hard i am going to find this 2ww and i don't want to obsess like last time as the stress does no good. Il be back next week tho :) xxx


----------



## Mamali

Take all the time you need AQ, you'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mells54

We're thinking of you AQ! :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - I completely understand that....I hope you come back to us with great news!


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- Totally understandable I hope you are able to relax and time moves at a record pace for you :hugs:

Lineman- Wow that is a considerable amount. I didn't really check out the price of them that much because I was told I would have to use 3/day and had read stories about it being messy and didn't want to do them at work. Hubby gets up at 4am for work so would just give the shot then and I was still half asleep and would just go back to bed. So glad all is going well for you congratulations!


----------



## RAFwife

AQ - so pleased your little one is now nice and snug :hugs: great idea to have a wee break, I drove myself crazy during the 2ww googling every possible symptom...hope the days fly by for you and you will have some great news before you know it.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy1584 said:


> AQ- Totally understandable I hope you are able to relax and time moves at a record pace for you :hugs:
> 
> Lineman- Wow that is a considerable amount. I didn't really check out the price of them that much because I was told I would have to use 3/day and had read stories about it being messy and didn't want to do them at work. Hubby gets up at 4am for work so would just give the shot then and I was still half asleep and would just go back to bed. So glad all is going well for you congratulations!

Glad that worked for you. I'll definitely be asking my doctor next time. I had to do 3/day too and had to wear a panty liner around the clock. And even after I was pregnant, my insurance wouldn't cover it. Thanks so much for the tip :)


----------



## Mbrink

Hi ladies! Just wanted to update. It looks like my beta finally lowered and I'm having a miscarriage. I am six weeks exactly today, so heartbreaking. Looks like IVF round two will be our next step :(


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww sorry to hear that hun....sending you tons of hugs


----------



## angielude

Mbrink so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Mbrink

Thank you ladies, I truly appreciate it. Will anyone be doing a second IVF any time soon? I'd love to have cycle buddies again!


----------



## Rosie06

AQ congrats on been PUPO everything crossed for you this is going to be your turn!!

Mbrink im so sorry hun, I will be doing another round ofIVF in June ive started a thread off too hun feel free to join us for support :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Mbrink said:


> Thank you ladies, I truly appreciate it. Will anyone be doing a second IVF any time soon? I'd love to have cycle buddies again!

Mbrink - so sorry to hear this. I went through a miscarriage around that same time. I am doing FET in May. Stay strong. Email if you want to talk.


----------



## Mells54

Sorry Mbrink...on a positive note, at least now you know that IVF can work for you, just got to get that little bean to stick. Hang in there...:hugs:


----------



## Flowermal

Mbrink, so sorry dear.. Sending you lotsa hugs :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Mbrink- So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## RAFwife

Oh Mbrink I was so sorry to read your news :hugs: hope you're doing ok, will be thinking of you. I'll be doing our FET in the next few months, and if that fails too we will be doing our second IVF but that probably wouldn't be until Autumn at the earliest. All the best xx


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies. 

Mbrink so sorry dear, wish you all the best in your next cycle. 

Pls ladies, has anyone had AF like cramps and cramps like the one you have during stimms after a BFP? Am having those on and off, told my dr but she just said to drink lots of water. Am just a bit worried.


----------



## pcct

Yes Hun and I still get them now and again but they seam to be settling down more :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Thanks Pcct :hugs:. I've been worried hoping something is not wrong.


----------



## pcct

I think it's totally normal Hun - few girls I speak to experience it too its horrible isn't it :dohh:


----------



## scerena

Hi ladies I have my first scan tomorrow, I have done 4 days of Stims...

*mbrink* so sorry Hun :hugs: :

*aq* totally understand you needing to take a break during your tww :hugs: I've everything crossed for you 

*mamali* I'm glad to hear that the cramps seem to be normal :hugs: everything must be so worrying :hugs:

*to everyone else *


----------



## pcct

Good luck tomoz Hun can't wait to hear how u get on :hugs: 

Aq thinking of you while you have some time away during your 2ww :hugs:
Mbrink so so sorry Hun :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*pcct* thank you Hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## angielude

Mbrink I will be starting stimms somewhere around May 4 or 5. With egg retrieval mid May.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali said:


> Hello ladies.
> 
> Mbrink so sorry dear, wish you all the best in your next cycle.
> 
> Pls ladies, has anyone had AF like cramps and cramps like the one you have during stimms after a BFP? Am having those on and off, told my dr but she just said to drink lots of water. Am just a bit worried.

I had them, too. Probably until 10 weeks pregnant. I called several times to make sure it was ok and they said perfectly normal :) when is your scan?


----------



## Mbrink

Rosie06 said:


> AQ congrats on been PUPO everything crossed for you this is going to be your turn!!
> 
> Mbrink im so sorry hun, I will be doing another round ofIVF in June ive started a thread off too hun feel free to join us for support :hugs:

Is there anyway you can give me a link to your group? I would love to join! I tried searching but no such luck. :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

thanks linemanswife, my scan is around 9th May. it feels like another 2ww, but this time around 3ww, lol.


----------



## Rosie06

mbrink hopefully this will work

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/a...une-july-aug-2013-feel-free-join-support.html


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone :flower:

went in for my gestone injection yesterday and complained to the dr about my cramps, cos they seem to be increasing on the left, and it hurts when i pee. she prescribed an antibiotic, augmenting, and am having 2 betas :happydance:. they took the first sample yesterday and the second one tomorrow.


----------



## everhopeful

Mamali- hope the antibiotics work!! No fun to hurt when you pee!!! Are you drinking lots of water? Xx


----------



## Mamali

Ever, yes i've been taking lots of water, which means lots of peeing and lots of pain. I just hope the antibiotic works. Yesterday night i woke up to pee four times :wacko:. how are you doing?


----------



## everhopeful

Mamali- doing ok thanks. I have my scan next Wednesday so I'm just hoping to get to that without any hiccups!! I'm finding the progesterone suppositories are bothering me down there!! The joys we go through hey!!
Xx


----------



## Mamali

Yeah, i guess we do what we have to do. How many weeks will you be at the time of your scan?


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mamali - 6 weeks 3 days on day of scan. It feels forever away but hopefully this is just the start of an 8 month wait!! Xx


----------



## Mamali

Hope to hear good news from you wednesday then. Wish you all the best.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, i am still lying low but just popping in to say hi x

Mbrink- I am so very sorry. I know how awful it is to lose a baby and i hope your looking after yourself. Stay strong x

Mamali- Ooh hope the meds kick in soon for you x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Mells54

Hi AQ. I hope your 2WW hasn't been too bad so far. I have everything crossed for your success!


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- Hope things are moving right along for you and you're staying busy and sane. It absolutely boggles my mind how 2 weeks can last years. As you can see you are the very heart of this thread and I think everyone misses you. :flower:

Mamali- hope you feel better soon uti's are just awful 

EOE- Hope everyone is doing well and moving along nicely with their plans. Hoping to see more bfp's on here real soon!

AFM- I just started my first bcp last night. I go between excited and anxious. Excited because I want this so badly but scared and anxious because I know fet's have lower success rates so if the fresh didn't work why would it this time. Sometimes I just feel like it will never happen. There's nothing like scouring the internet for success stories to get renewed hope .


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey Peachy - my doc actually said he has seen more live births from FETs than fresh.... I dont know if this is just his numbers or a general statistic. 

I take my last BCP April 30th to start my first FET. I am ready. I am feeling really bloated since I have been on BCP for 6 weeks. It is like it is wanting to happen!!!!! They had me double up on the pills because I was having some spotting. Talk about sore boobs!

I got my medication for FET but I am confused.....how do they stop you from ovulating on your own?

AQ- we all have been thinking of you!
MBrink - Been thinking of you girl. Hope you are doing ok. I know you have some good days and bad days.

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hello everyone ! 

First of all apologies for being away for such a long time.. I have been looking once In a while into the forum and am so excited to see the 22 BFP!!

and dear AQ .. Waiting for your positive news.. Fingers crossed and praying hard! This will work! 

I have completed 11 weeks this week and eagerly waiting for my NT scan on May 6 .. Would be in the second trimester by then..but so nervous for this scan.. Can't wait to see the little one again safe and kicking :) why is each phase of this beautiful journey so scary and a long wait :( just keeping my fingers crossed for everything to go well! 

Big congrats to all the BFPs... To everyone in or waiting for a cycle all the best , prayers and good wishes! 

Sorry for lack of personals!


----------



## Peachy1584

Wannabemomma- Thank you I am praying you are right. I don't think my clinic does all that many fet's well not according to the sart site anyways. It's hard to get an accurate number. I am a little confused because I only have to be on bcp's for 2 weeks and I have to do Lupron injections which is what I thought stops ovulation. I have my consent signing tomorrow so I will ask and get back to you. How many will you be transfering? I really hope this is for you . Eventually we will all get bfp's just wishing for sooner rather than later.


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Thank you all for thinking of me :hugs:

Babyhopes- So glad that all is going well and you will soon be in 2nd tri x

I am not feeling great today. Woke up 'convinced' this is over. I am only 6dp2dt so know its so early. Just feel crap. I want to be 100% positive with all my heart but just can't seem to manage it. No symptoms or anything other than a lil light shooting pain and cramping yesterday. xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey aq :hugs: thinking of you every day :hugs: I have every thing crossed for u! X


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I'm thinking of you everyday. Sending a prayer up right now. :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aw Aq, I do hope this is it for you!....It is still early hun and symtpomd don't mean a thing! I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies :hi: not been saying much but I have been keeping up with the thread and thinking of you all!

peachy - yay for starting bcp!! How did the consent appointment go? I understand the nerves, try to focus on the excited feeling, and keep positive :) I feel completely the same - will it ever happen? But we need to keep strong and believe it's all going to happen, and why not be positive??

wanna - I'm excited for you starting FET soon! Here's hoping we can all bring up the FET success statistics :thumbup: thanks for the info about your doctor seeing more live births from FETs, I'll keep telling myself that to stay positive.

babyhopes - eeeek so exciting!! All the best for your scan! I think going through assisted conception makes everything so much more scary as it's so precious to have managed to be pregnant! I've got fingers crossed for you :hugs:

AQ - still thinking and praying for you. I'm sorry you're feeling down, but it's probably expected right? I bet hardly any IVF girls go through the 2ww thinking it's worked the whole time, try to stay busy, distracted and as positive as you can - we all hope this is your time!! Big hugs :hugs:

AFM nothing to report!! WTF appointment is 3 weeks today woohoo! DH is away so enjoying long walks with my pup in this beautiful weather and quite a bit of wine and cocktails :winkwink: decided to get my positivity back and start feeling good about our FET - who knows, this could be our time! I'm not helping anyone by worrying and feeling down so really trying to change my mental attitude!


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs and warm wishes that this would be your miracle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Mamali- Just signed on after a while... OMG Congrats! So excited for you

Ever- Same thing for you! So exciting!

AQ- I have everything crossed for you!

AFM- I'm going to start my next IVF cycle end of May... I'm skipping this cycle and getting my body somewhat back into health.. I'm so out of it!


----------



## Samsfan

Flowermal- Just read your signature line.. sorry for your BFN! I hate that feeling.. Are you going to try again?



Flowermal said:


> AQ, thinking of you and sending you lots of hugs and warm wishes that this would be your miracle :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mamali

hello everyone :flower:

AQ you are in my thoughts dear, praying everything works out for you :hugs:

Peachy yayy for starting bcp, wish you all the best.

wannabe have everything crossed for you this cycle to your bfp, i think its the drugs you use during stimms that stops you from ovulating on your own.

babyhopes happy 11 weeks, i know how anxcious you are, my 8 weeks scan is 9th May and i can't wait already. wish you all the best.

Afm, got my beta back yesterday. The dr even gave me a sneak peak , saw a sac. 18dp3dt is 2438, and 20dp3dt is 4726.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sam - great you can get started again....will the dr do anything differently? Did they give you any sort of explanation at your WTF appt as to why the first was a BFN?

Mamali - aw hun, that is so awesome! So happy you got to see your lil one so early!


----------



## Flowermal

Sam, thanks for your thoughts.. My FS said that I should let my ovaries rest for a few months and then try again.. Hoping for another try in Aug.. Great that you would b starting soon! :hugs:

Mamali, great betas! So happy for u! :happydance:


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- So after speaking to my doc yesterday if I have it right the bcp's are to take hold of your cycle that's why you take all active ones so they control when your period will be and such. For me I will be on Lupron which after the bcps stops ovulation. Hope that helps.x

Mamali-Yay for great betas!!

Rafwife- Thank you and good for you for making the most of your down time. When will you be doing your fet? 

AQ- Thinking of you as always and anxiously awaiting your good news! Hope you're spoiling yourself!

AFM- Appt went well except for doc and hubby are against me transfering 3 so 2 it will be. I will transfer the 5AA but he wasn't sure if the embryologist would then use the 5AB or the 3AA. He also said since it took them til day 6 to reach their grades that it's a little concerning but they made it and that's what matters. Transfer day assuming all goes well will be June 6th. At least it's less appt's and no stims.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Peachy! Do you only have 3? If so, I would want to transfer 3 as well.


----------



## africaqueen

Sams- Great you can start again next mth! lots of luck x

Mamali- Great beta results and yay for seeing the sac! you will soon be seeing a hb or 2! x

ttcbaby- How are you doing? x

Flower- you enjoy the rest and allow your body and mind to recover x

Peachy- I think transferring 2 embies is a wise choice. If all 3 implanted, a triplet pregnancy is very risky and often involves losing one or 2 of the babies so glad your going for 2 and you will have 1 frostie for future use if needed x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- I am only 6 sleeps away from OTD now. I had quite bad cramping and a stabbing pain yesterday morning followed by pink on the tissue when i wiped around a hr later. Since then i have had very mild cramps. Hope to god its implantation and not AF announcing her imminent arrival. I never usually have pink loss 4 days before the witch is due tho. It usually happens the day before xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, half way there. I hope you get the positive news you are hoping for.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Mells. I am so terrified of OTD incase its heartbreaking news... its so hard isnt it. Does not get any easier either sadly no matter how many cycles we do. How are you? xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - that's a positive sign hun....everythings crossed for you.


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, the signs really look positive!
Keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed for u!! :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

TTCbaby- They basically said it my eggs quality is below average. Its my eggs and nothing else:) They are going to use the same protocol. Thanks for asking!



ttcbaby117 said:


> sam - great you can get started again....will the dr do anything differently? Did they give you any sort of explanation at your WTF appt as to why the first was a BFN?
> 
> Mamali - aw hun, that is so awesome! So happy you got to see your lil one so early!


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - interesting. I am not doing a Lupron protocol though........ I have been doing some research some docs wont do Lupron on patients with low lining. Maybe that is why I am not on it. My lining is a huge problem... I go in on Day 1 of my period. I will learn more then!

AQ - sounds all good to me. I wish you the best of luck and not to many sleepless nights thinking about it!

BabyD - Are you doing ok?


----------



## Mells54

africaqueen said:


> Thanks Mells. I am so terrified of OTD incase its heartbreaking news... its so hard isnt it. Does not get any easier either sadly no matter how many cycles we do. How are you? xxx

I think that having a conclusion to all of the infertility will be so much better. DH and I didn't want any regrets when it came to trying, but we know that if we don't get pregnant using donor eggs, life will go on. We have a strong relationship and a wonderful family. I think the relief will come when we know we did all we could and that's the end of that chapter of our lives or we will have a child and that parenthood is the next chapter.

Hoping all The best for you, no matter what the outcome. We all deserve happiness no matter what that means! :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

You have a very sensible outlook on the matter Mells. Wish you lots of luck with your next cycle and i hope we are destined to be mothers xxx


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- Omg! It sounds like a good sign to me so excited for you!

Wannabemomma- I am not sure of any side effects of Lupron. I worry that if I look I will have them because they're in my head. Crazy I know. What do they do for thin lining? I can't remember what it was with my fresh cycle but it seems like they are more concerned about it with the fet not sure why.

Mells- You are right I think. Sometimes closure one way or another is best. Infertility limbo can be a nightmare and while my husband and I are a team it is tough on us both and I know we need to sit down and discuss our limits. On a more positive note good for you for trying donor eggs I have seen great results for people using them. Do you have an idea as to when it will be?


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy- I am not sure what they do other than give you more estrogen. Thin lining has been an issue for me. It likes to stay around 5.5. However with my fresh cycle it was at 9 day of transfer.

When do you start Lupron?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> AQ- Omg! It sounds like a good sign to me so excited for you!
> 
> Wannabemomma- I am not sure of any side effects of Lupron. I worry that if I look I will have them because they're in my head. Crazy I know. What do they do for thin lining? I can't remember what it was with my fresh cycle but it seems like they are more concerned about it with the fet not sure why.
> 
> Mells- You are right I think. Sometimes closure one way or another is best. Infertility limbo can be a nightmare and while my husband and I are a team it is tough on us both and I know we need to sit down and discuss our limits. On a more positive note good for you for trying donor eggs I have seen great results for people using them. Do you have an idea as to when it will be?

Peachy, we have discussed our limits both financially and emotionally. And yes having the closure will help us both. I'm already on BCPs and have my hysteroscopy on Tuesday. Donor (I told DH we need to make up a name for her) has an appt to remove her IUD and then waits for AF to do baseline, bloodwork, etc. we are estimated for the week of 16 Jun or 23 June depending on her response, for ET.


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ- Sounds positive hon. Praying for you!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - Sounds like positive signs! Really got everything crossed for you. What date is your OTD? Hang on in there with the 2ww, it really is tough and you are very strong not to cave with testing. Distraction distraction distraction


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks Bump. OTD is 3rd May. Only 4 more sleeps! i am not so much brave not to test yet, just more terrified of another BFN... lol. Hope to god we see those 2 lines this time around. I am so nervous! It is my late mothers Birthday on wed so i am a little tempted to test then as would be a wonderful day to get a BFP but not sure yet as it would also be very upsetting(more than usual) to see a BFN that day... just don't know x

How is everyone doing?? this thread is soooo quiet! i think majority of our ladies are on pregnancy threads now :) hope those that are recovering from a fail or mc are finding the strength and good luck to those in early pregnancy or waiting to get started xxx


----------



## pcct

Am still here just sitting by the edge waiting for your news :) I think we all are x


----------



## africaqueen

Ah thank you hun! cannot believe you are almost 12wks! how time flies! xxx


----------



## pcct

I know :shock: it's going on so quick now!! Still can't believe it xx

Hope all you girls are doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ- Hope this time around I can be strong enough not to test til beta day. Those bfn's are devastating and then even if bfp it's the numbers game so hopefully I will be as strong as you. Are you just trying to keep busy? 4 more sleeps is sooo close! 

Wanna- I start Lupron on May 10, end bcp's on May 14th, start Estrace on May18th, stop Lupron on May31st and start PIO on June 1st and transfer June 6th. The only visit I know of is May28th for a lining check. Makes me nervous since the fresh cycle is so monitored you always know what's going on and I will be 36 next month so age is definately becoming a factor. Does my protocol seem like yours minus Lupron?

Mells- Technology is so amazing and if it's an egg issue then I'm sure it will work great for you. Hopefully you get some frosties too to add siblings when you're ready. 

EOE-Hope everyone is moving right along in your cycles and hopefully enjoying decent weather. We finally had 3 warm days but after tomorrow highs are back in the 40's for a few days. It's like the never ending winter here!


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - everything is crossed for you hun!

AFM - I go in today to see if the cyst is gone and if so....stims on Saturday!


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Last 2 cycles i was testing all the time but as they failed i thought id try and enjoy being pupo a bit longer just incase. Good luck for your next cycle x

ttcbaby- Ooh good luck for your scan! hope the cyst is gone and you can get started! x


----------



## just1healthy1

I logged on to check up on AQ...hope you get your two lines soon!!! :hugs:

Hope all the other ladies are doing well...I had my viability scan last Wednesday at 6w1d and we got to see one little heartbeat:happydance: We had 3 embryos put back in and only one stuck...so we are so thankful we chose to put back 3. So far so good, I go in next week again and if everything looks good I'll be released to an obgyn. I pray and hope nothing goes wrong and my little one keeps growing inside me. I'm so ready for second trimester to get here already!!!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Just 1!!!!!

AQ, hopefully the next few days fly by.

Peachy, GL with your cycle. I might have missed it, but do you have any dates yet?


----------



## africaqueen

Just1-So glad you got to see 1 healthy lil HB! Great news. Keep us updated and thanks for stopping by xxx


----------



## pcct

Great news just1 :dance:


----------



## Mamali

Congrats just1, am happy for you.

AQ can't wait for your OTD, and those are good signs. FX for you dear.

How is everyone else doing? Sorry I've been MIA, I was admitted into the hospital. I had serious cramps to the extent that I couldnt breath, the dr said my ovaries are hyper stimulated so I was put on an iv and given injections. Hopefully everything calms down soon.


----------



## pcct

Oh gosh hun :hugs: so glad u r ok now :hugs: or at least on the mend x


----------



## Mamali

Thanks Pcct. Am feeling much better.


----------



## pcct

So glad you feeling better Hun :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Mamail, quite the scare I'm sure. Glad you're doing better!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mamali - so glad you are feeling better. Did you have any symptoms of hyperstimulation after ER? It usually will show up then and resurface after your bfp!

just1 - so happy for you hun! Wow that makes me think twice about maybe putting back 3 also!

AQ - patiently waiting on some good news from you!

afm - the cyst is gone...whoop whoop! I will hear tomorrow when I can start stimming but it will probably be Saturday!


----------



## Samsfan

Mamali- What a scare. Hope you are recovering and doing better. 

Just 1- Very exciting! I was hesitant about putting 3 back in, but last IVF I had 2 done and it was unsuccessful. Maybe I should just try 3? I would be scared of multiple sticking..but I doubt that now.

AF- All things crossed for you.

AFM- I'm so happy for the positives. I got a big sad when I read the post that the board is quiet, because most are on their way to the pregnancy board. I'm starting to feel left out:) but it's all good.


----------



## angielude

Hey ladies, 

I am currently on estradiol pills twice a day finally, and will be until the witch arrives around Saturday. Then I have my baseline and will start stims. Can't believe I'm about to go through my second cycle already.

AQ ; praying for your miracle.

TTC; glad your cyst is gone and you can move forward.

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Samsfan

Angielude. Very excited for you. Thats quick. Im waiting out another cycle. 
Sending you babydust. 




angielude said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I am currently on estradiol pills twice a day finally, and will be until the witch arrives around Saturday. Then I have my baseline and will start stims. Can't believe I'm about to go through my second cycle already.
> 
> AQ ; praying for your miracle.
> 
> TTC; glad your cyst is gone and you can move forward.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies :)

*ttcbaby* amazing news :happydance: so happy you can get started at last :)

*pcct* hey hun how are you???

*AQ* How are you getting on??? I hope you're okay??

*just1* how amazing hearing your baby's heartbeat so happy for you :)

*angielude* gl with this second round :hugs: I hope that it brings you your bfp :hugs:

*samsfan* when are you cycling again??

*mells* how's the donor route progressing??

Afm- my scan yesterday showed 9 big follicles and loads at 10 which they are hoping some of them will catch up. I have another scan with another nurse today for a fresh pair of eyes. As I'm egg sharing I need a minimum of 8 eggs (I have to donate a minimum of 4) so I am becoming nervous now... Don't want to let my recipient or myself down...
They changed my dose last week and I started responding- I guess if I have to do it again they will know the dose to start me of at...

My EC will be thurs or Friday and I will find out today for sure what day...

*hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, really hoping that u will get ur BFP Hun!

Ttc, great news that the cyst is gone! 

Just1: yay!!

Mamali, oh my! Thank goodness ur ok dear, pls rest well :hugs:

I'm still hanging around cheering you gals on, especially u AQ! U deserve a miracle :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Flowermal - I've seen you over on the June/July thread so fingers crossed we get our BFP's this summer. I'm also hoping for frosties this time around as I really really don't want to have to go through a 3rd fresh cycle, mainly from a money point of view!

AQ - 3 more sleeps! Keeping everything crossed; You are the heart of this thread and we are all rooting for you x


----------



## Mamali

Thanks ladies. Am feeling much better but am still in the hospital, they want to monitor me for a few days. 

Ttc I actually had cramps, feeling like the ones you feel during stimms. The dr told me to drink lots of water, it subsided but started again yesterday.


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan said:


> Mamali- What a scare. Hope you are recovering and doing better.
> 
> Just 1- Very exciting! I was hesitant about putting 3 back in, but last IVF I had 2 done and it was unsuccessful. Maybe I should just try 3? I would be scared of multiple sticking..but I doubt that now.
> 
> AF- All things crossed for you.
> 
> AFM- I'm so happy for the positives. I got a big sad when I read the post that the board is quiet, because most are on their way to the pregnancy board. I'm starting to feel left out:) but it's all good.

SAMs, I too felt a little disheartened by that post. But I will remain positive and hope that we will be joining the pregnancy boards in due time. I'm always here for you!


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - Seems to be close to mine!! I am going to pick up my meds tonight! I took my last birth control pill this morning......... Let's get this show on the road!

San - Dont feel left out! There are a few of us here still. 

AQ- I have everything crossed for you. I hope it is your time to shine girl.

PCCT - I can not believe you are almost 12 weeks. Time flies!

I am nervous to start FET because I feel I dont fully understand it. I hope to get more clarification when I go in next week.


----------



## Mamali

Sams and Mells don't feel left out please. Am not going anywhere, I was a bit quite cos I was not feeling good. Your bfps will be here soon, and you'll be amazing mommies. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## africaqueen

Mamali- Aww im glad your feeling better now! how scary that must of been x

ttcbaby- GREAT news that the cyst has gone! yaaay for stimming x

Sams- Ah don't feel left out! i am still here for now ;) and a few of the other girls x

angie- Wow cant believe your starting again so soon! your very brave. I had to wait 4mths before starting our 2nd cycle as i was not emotionally ready. Lots of luck x

scerena - Glad your scan went so well and think its fab your donating eggs. What a wonderful gift x

Flower- Thank you so much. How are you doing? x

Bump- Ah thank you! nearly in tears here! x

Mells- Don't feel disheartened by my post! this journey has not been easy for me. This is our 3rd cycle and i am still happy that lots of ladies are now in due date clubs. Your time will come and i wish that for us all but obviously its good to see how many success stories are on this thread :) x

AFM- 3 more sleeps ladies. I am a nervous wreck! i don't feel anything either way. I am extremely emotional and i have broke out in spots but other than that i am pretty much the same. I am starting to feel very scared as i honestly cannot take anymore heartache... the past 3 yrs have been horrific and me, my hubby and my dad are all so desperate for this lil bean to of stuck. Feeling anxious xxx


----------



## pcct

I ain't going anywhere either :kiss: 
Aq am so positive for u Hun :dance: am literally on the count down with u! 

Thanks wannabe only the past few weeks have gone In quick and still no heavy pregancy symtoms! :shock:


----------



## Flowermal

Hey AQ, am doing ok. Could be better emotionally as I just found out that 2 of my friends are preggers and I'm disheartened that I can't join them


----------



## africaqueen

Aww Flower i know how that feels! 2 of our closest friends (couples we always go out with) got pregnant around same time and both had their babies last October. Was devastating to deal with especially when we had our 2nd fail in the March :( life can be mighty unfair. I hope you get to join them very soon xxx


----------



## pcct

Aww flower :hugs: I too no that feeling too well and it's horrible :hugs: am thinking of u Hun! like u aq our close friends ones we went out with fall pregnant 3 months before my ivf so I prayed hard it would work and I actually couldn't face her known there was a tiny life grown inside of her it kills so much in side - I really hope and pray so hard that all you girls get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

I don't want it to seems as if I'm not happy for the ladies with BFPs on here. You all just know how hard it can be sometimes. That's why I am so hopeful when I see others in the same boat getting pregnant. 

AQ, I can't wait until you get your BFP!


----------



## Samsfan

I agree with Mells... I'm so HAPPY for everyone... and you girls are so great! I know that we will all get our BFPs, but the stark reality is the board has gone quiet... all because some women have moved on... It's bitter sweet.. only because we are waiting. 

I am definitely cheering all my fellow gals on! Hopefully we can change the boards name one day soon!

I'm starting a new cycle first week in June..hopefully!

Mamali- Glad to hear you are ok..hopefully you are out of the hospital soon. 

AQ- soon you will know! fingers crossed!


----------



## Samsfan

Serena- I'm cycling again the first week in June! Which one do you decide to donate? What if you have 4 eggs and some aren't as good quality.. which ones do you have to donate? Very interesting stuff. I had 12 eggs retrieved from one ovary. My other ovary didn't respond. 10 were viable. 8 were fertilized and 2 made it. Are you doing acupuncture? You should do it right before and after transfer!:thumbup:



scerena said:


> :hi: ladies :)
> 
> *ttcbaby* amazing news :happydance: so happy you can get started at last :)
> 
> *pcct* hey hun how are you???
> 
> *AQ* How are you getting on??? I hope you're okay??
> 
> *just1* how amazing hearing your baby's heartbeat so happy for you :)
> 
> *angielude* gl with this second round :hugs: I hope that it brings you your bfp :hugs:
> 
> *samsfan* when are you cycling again??
> 
> *mells* how's the donor route progressing??
> 
> Afm- my scan yesterday showed 9 big follicles and loads at 10 which they are hoping some of them will catch up. I have another scan with another nurse today for a fresh pair of eyes. As I'm egg sharing I need a minimum of 8 eggs (I have to donate a minimum of 4) so I am becoming nervous now... Don't want to let my recipient or myself down...
> They changed my dose last week and I started responding- I guess if I have to do it again they will know the dose to start me of at...
> 
> My EC will be thurs or Friday and I will find out today for sure what day...
> 
> *hi to anyone I missed *


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- Yes transfer is June 6th. Will your donor start right away or do you agree on a date? Have you thought of a name yet? I think that's funny. As far as the bfp's go it may seem odd but I am happier for gals on here than I am for people I know. I think it's just because I know how much they've been through and how hard it is.

Just1- Yay! How exciting! 

Samsfan- Good luck on your cycle!

Wanna- Good for you! I hate bcp's and it seems so redundant taking them. Starting the meds really makes it feel as if you're getting somewhere.

Pcct- Congratulations on reaching that milestone I hope it brings some peace to you I know it's hard not to worry and it's AWESOME!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and finding some sunshine wherever you may be!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, we just call her "The Donor" like it's a title...LOL! Basically we agree on a timeframe, and for all of us that is June. My RE only does IVF certain weeks of the month...so that means either the week of the 16th or 23rd. Today when I met with the coordinator she penciled us in for the week of the 23rd. Then they count backward from there and manipulate our cycles to match up when we need to start. Pretty much just like any other IVF cycle for any 2people that were going to the same doc.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- That's so exciting. Hopefully TD gives you a TD (huge football fan). I have a friend that had ovarian cancer at 25 and when I started going through all this I offered to be her donor but I am a little on the old side. I wonder if Halle Berry had some help since she's 46 I believe. Although it surprised me when I read how many of them had frozen their eggs to be able to have kids later in life. Kind of ironic that the age you'd be the best parent is when it's most difficult to conceive. .


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm still here rooting all of you ladies on. I will start stimming on Saturday...let's get our BFP ladies


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Mells- That's so exciting. Hopefully TD gives you a TD (huge football fan). I have a friend that had ovarian cancer at 25 and when I started going through all this I offered to be her donor but I am a little on the old side. I wonder if Halle Berry had some help since she's 46 I believe. Although it surprised me when I read how many of them had frozen their eggs to be able to have kids later in life. Kind of ironic that the age you'd be the best parent is when it's most difficult to conceive. .

Peachy, I'm a huge football fan as well, so I love the TD reference! :thumbup:

I was just reading an article somewhere about older celebrities getting pregnant, but not explaining how (natural, IVF, IUI, donor eggs, etc.) and the "misinterpretation" it sends to others. I understand this is a private matter, but wouldn't it be great to see a Halle Berry type celebrity come out and explain the hardships associated with getting pregnant at an older age. Or trying to take the stigma out of some of these procedures? IDK?

I know that what is meant to be will be. If this cycle is unsuccessful, I will know my answer about becoming a parent and I'll move on from there. good luck everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I know what you mean and in fact Halle Berry did come out about it. She stated that she had a horrible time getting pregnant with her first and did do IVF, but claims that this pregnancy was a oopps and she didn't think it was possible.


----------



## africaqueen

Yes i agree it would be nice for some celebs to come forward about this matter. With Halle though, it could of been a 'oops' as my dad's aunty had triplets in her forties(many years ago when IVF didnt even exist) and my old manager got pregnant by accident at 46! so it can happen. Makes me kinda wonder why my egg count and quality is so crap tho as im only 31 and these women are yrs older and having babies... lol. Guess its sods law xxx


----------



## pcct

Ooooo aq my wee heart jumps when I see u have posted :haha: not long to go tho eeeekkk!!! Your in my thoughts and prayers Hun


----------



## africaqueen

Haha! ah thanks hun. Only 2 sleeps! i am so scared though. Really hard to get the 2 failed cycles out of my mind :( hope and pray i have a VERY happy wkend xxx


----------



## pcct

:hugs: :hugs: honestly am really not praying type but tonight I have prayed to the man : xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Aww thank you hun. I don't go to church unless special occasion but i am quite spiritual in my own way and i really appreciate the prayers and hope god listens to them! ha xxx


----------



## pcct

Yeah here's hoping Hun please please,please!!!!! Come on 2 days to go hurry up already!!! Lol xx


----------



## LinemansWife

Just wanted to pop in and say I'm praying for you AQ!! Praying that you get your forever baby. Can't wait to hear your POSITIVE news :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey lineman - how are you. Have you found out what you are having yet? That is for coming back and checking on us


----------



## LinemansWife

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey lineman - how are you. Have you found out what you are having yet? That is for coming back and checking on us

I'm great! I listen to the heart beat everyday so nothing beats that. We find out next Friday and will reveal on Mother's Day. But I know y'all understand, after all we've been through, we couldn't care less one way or the other. Just so thrilled on getting a baby.

So how are you? I saw you start stimming soon :)) so exciting!! Mine went by so fast. Hope it does for you, too!


----------



## just1healthy1

Line - did you rent a doppler to hear the heartbeat so often?? i'm guessing you recommend doing so? just curious, i'm kinda leaning towards renting one just to be able to hear it whenever i want and get some reassurance:winkwink:


----------



## africaqueen

Line- Aww thank you so much for dropping in! so glad all is going well with your baby x

Hi to all the gang x

Ladies, i am terrified of testing tomorrow. I feel so much like this cycle is another fail... hope to god im wrong xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Hey AQ, stay positive Hun! We are all with u! 
Really praying for u dear :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Stay positive hun we are all being so positive for you!!! Can't wait to log on here to or row and see you wonderful news !!!! Come on bfp!!! :yipee:


----------



## wannabemomma

stay positive AQ!!! I have been thinking about you!!

Hi to everyone else!!

I am just waiting for AF to show her face so I can start the FET meds.


----------



## LinemansWife

just1healthy1 said:


> Line - did you rent a doppler to hear the heartbeat so often?? i'm guessing you recommend doing so? just curious, i'm kinda leaning towards renting one just to be able to hear it whenever i want and get some reassurance:winkwink:

I bought one off eBay for like $50. Not bad at all for a peace of mind. I recommend it after a certain point. It can be hit and miss if it's too early so I didn't buy one until I was 15 weeks. But even then if you don't find the heart beat, it's ok. Because of this, some people don't want them so that they don't stress themselves out. But I love it.


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I can't wait to log on tomorrow and seeing your results!

Lines, I can see how not hearing anything could be a bit scary, but if know everything is ok...I'm sure it is a relief when you do hear it.


----------



## pcct

I was the same with my Doppler I got the sonoline b £45 heard heart beat at 9w5d all tho took a while :( but once found ad u no where u baby is lying its so easy to find again I love mine and will say its prob the best thing I have bought so far in my pregnancy


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, 12 weeks ... YEAH!


----------



## CocoCrystal

Good luck AQ


----------



## LPEAR

Good luck today AQ, really really hope it's good news. Xx


----------



## RAFwife

Hi ladies, just a quick message!!

Firstly, AQ I've got everything crossed for you, I hope the 2ww has flown for you and you get some amazing news today :hugs: you've been so supportive to so many people, and I know we are all rooting for you.

Also wanted to say about the thread being quiet, I'm not going anywhere! I feel like I've only just started our journey and I'll be here along with anyone else who wants to be. Sorry I've been quiet but just not much to report on! 1 week and 6 days until our wtf appointment, we're really excited to get the ball rolling again.

To those starting new cycles, all the best, and hopefully these ones will be our forever babies xx


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - Good luck for today. We are all here for you either way but obviously rooting for the excellent news that you deserve x


----------



## pcct

Thanks mells! :flower: 

a massive good luck today aq... :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

BFN. Again. I am utterly devastated. I will come on now and again until the ladies from the first page list have had their treatments but other than that i wont be around. Thank you all for support.


----------



## pcct

:hugs: :cry: AQ am so so sorry my heart is breaking for u so much :hugs: :hugs: you will always be on my thoughts. Complelty understand that you are taken some time out. :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

AQ - I am so so so sorry. Take all the time you need and I understand that nothing we can say will be of comfort to you right now.
We're all here if you need support :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

AQ - you have been the most upbeat cheerleader on this thread. My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry. I know there is nothing we can say to make it all better. I hope you have a good support system with your hubby and your dad. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I'm sorry, my heart is breaking for you. We are absolutely here for you if you need anything. :cry:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Aww AQ I am so sorry hun! Please take the time you need and we will be here when you are ready.


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, really really sorry Hun.. My heart goes out to u :hugs:
Take all the time u need :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Oh my God AQ am soooo sorry, :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Don't know what to say right now to make you feel better. Am so sorry dear :hugs:.


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ my heart breaks for your disappointment and there are no words for your loss :hug: I am so very sorry. ..


----------



## just1healthy1

So extremely sorry AQ:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nayla82

Aq I have been quietly rooting for you, and been saying a prayer for you daily, I am so sorry, it hurts like hell. Please be kind to yourself and your husband. I don't know why bad things happen to good people, I pray we get our babies soon xx


----------



## Mells54

Nayla, I'm sorry that this last cycle (and all the others) haven't worked for you. I know how hard 2 failed cycles are, 4 is unimaginable. Do you have a plan moving forward?


----------



## Sunshine24

AQ--- I am so devastated for you. This is not fair. I will continue to pray. You've been such a kind, helpful friend through this journey for so many of us and I wanted nothing more than for you to get your BFP. Life is just not fair. Thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## angielude

AQ; so sorry to hear this news!


----------



## LPEAR

AQ -I'm so very sorry, I think we all wanted this for you so badly. Sending big hugs.

Scerena - how are you getting on?


----------



## Samsfan

AQ. Im so sorry. I was so rooting for you. You have been here for us and I wish we could do something to make your life better. You gave us all hope and I pray that you you can move on and still get your BFP for all of you and ll of us who are trying. 

I totally understand you taking a break. Let your body heal, but if its strictly financially. I think that is a hurdle we can all overcome. Hugs your way!


----------



## scerena

*aq* I am so sorry to hear your news :hugs: :hugs: take all the time you need :hugs:

*lpear* ahhhh long story- basically estrogen leves are far too high so I've been doing no injections since then and doing daily bloodwork but my levels keep increasing... Anyhow we have to wait for them to go down so they can do my EC :( 
I have 17 big follicles and another 4 nearly there...

How are you??? 17 weeks already!!!


----------



## LPEAR

Hi scerena - just caught up on your journal, keep forgetting it's there, sorry!!
Crikey what a roller coaster you are on! I am keeping everything crossed that the estrogen comes down so you can have EC very soon. Great amount of follies, well done you! This has been a long time coming for you so I really am rooting for you.

Yeah I'm all good thank you, can't complain. I've got my 20 week scan on the 28th and we're going to find out the sex although I'm convinced it's a boy!

xxx


----------



## pcct

Yay lepear not long till 20 week scan it has gone in so fast! Hope u r keeping well


----------



## scerena

*lpear* thanks Hun :hugs: been a very long one since we was on the OD thread!! 

Bet you're so excited about your scan!!! Keep me updated Hun :hugs: have you got a journal???

*pcct* :hi: Hun how are you??


----------



## wannabemomma

Wow Lpear I can't believe your almost 20 weeks!!

AFM - Just took my first dose of estodial for FET! I have estrogen gel I have to use tonight
Has anyone heard of that?


----------



## Rosie06

AQ im so so sorry this hasn't worked for you huge huge :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Lpear- Congratulations!

Scerena- Good luck on your upcoming egg collection hope you get a bunch!

Wanna- I haven't heard of the gel. I have to take the pills and know others that do the patches. Probably a stupid question but is it vaginal and is it supposed to help with your lining?


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - actually I apply it to my inner arm like bicep area. I apply two pumps each night to both arms. Yes it is suppose to help with lining.

How are you doing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

wanna - sorry I dont know about that gel.....I hope you find out though.

AFM - Due to not having my correct needles last night I ended up taking my first IVF meds, gonal f and menapur at 10 pm instead of 9pm. Now my question is, should I continue to take it at 10 pm or move back to 9pm tonight?


----------



## jeffers1

Hi all

Not sure if I can ask on this particular thread but hoping to get some help from lots of ppl who have had good outcomes 

I am on day 11 of a 2 day embryo transfer and this morning after intercourse I bled well when I say bled after going to the loo to hmmmm sort myself out it was bright red when I wiped and in the toilet.
I have had no period pain no signs nothing
I had to go into hospital on sunday night (28th) with ovarian hyper stimulation (think that's what its called) and had to stay in until Tuesday I was still positive up until this morning, I am on protesgeon injections once a day and prognova tablets twice a day I am ment to test this Wednesday has anyone else experienced this and still had a positive result?
Ive been running to the loo all day and have had nothing else since this morning.

any comments would be greatful


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey Jeffers - I think good sign it stopped. Sorry I can nite really help you. My doc suggests no sex during the 2week wait. Good luck!


----------



## scerena

Egg collection is Tuesday :)

*peachy* Thank you :hugs: hope you're okay?

*ttcbaby* can't wait for your first scan :) I would check about changing the time Hun I'm not sure...

*jeffers* I haven't a clue sorry :hugs: Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Lucinda7981

TTCbaby....my nurse told me that i could take my meds +/- an hr.

AQ:hugs: 
Goodluck to everyone else :0


----------



## Lucinda7981

Scerena congrats on EC....how exciting!!


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone :flower:.

Ttc for my first injection I took it around 4pm since it was at the hospital because they were going to show me how to do it,and the dr told me to choose a more convenient time for the rest, and I choose 2pm. So I think you can change. 

Jeffers my dr said no sex from EC, and up till today we've not had sex, am around 7 to 8 weeks. I think you should check in with your clinic to be sure what the blood was. Hope you hear good news.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies.....I will start it at 8:30 which is a more normal time for me.


----------



## Mells54

TTC, my doc always said to try and do it at the same time each day, but not rush home if out just to do the shot.

Jeffers, my RE also said no sex from EC until given the clear well after the 2 WW. Hope all is ok!

Scerena, congrats!


----------



## Flowermal

Scerena, all the best for EC! :happydance:


----------



## ashknowsbest

AQ - I know I'm late on this but I haven't really been around much lately but I wanted to say that I'm so so sorry :hugs: I'm afraid I don't have the right words to comfort you but we're all here for you if you need to talk and we all, I'm sure, wish you nothing but the best! 

LPear - I can't believe you're 17 weeks already wow! Time does fly! Did you find out the sex of your LO yet?

scerena - sorry you've been having to coast for a while but yay for EC on Tuesday! 

jeffers - I don't know as I've never been in this situation but like a few of the other girls said, my doctor does not allow me to have sex until after the official beta. I've never gotten further than that so I don't know what his rules are for after that but I've heard that some women don't have sex for about 7-12 weeks after the positive test so .... I hope everything works out and if there has been no more bleeding I'm sure everything is fine! 

AFM - I think I mentioned it before but I was worried because I haven't had a period in about 40 something days. Probably because I've been on BCP's since April 2nd. I was mainly worried because I thought if I didn't get a period then my cycle would be canceled because I would have old lining. Well AF finally came today, I stopped the BCPs on Thursday. I'm pretty much miserable and in a lot of pain. I'm on the couch with a heating pad and I took a tylenol about 10 minutes ago, waiting for that to kick in! I go in tomorrow morning for b/w u/s which should be ... interesting. I just hope I get to start my meds tomorrow!


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hi AQ , no words to express how i feel about ur bfn.. A really sorry it didn't work but I have faith that things will fall in place.. You have been here for all of us and helped us thru our joy and tough times.. Our prayers and good wishes are always with you.. You are a great human being and god won't ignore that.. Am sure you will have your joy soon.. Nd we are here for you throughout .. Just to let you know I am there for you for anything you need and would be glad to help .. Do drop me and email if you want to chat: [email protected]

Love:hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena- Best wishes for ec tomorrow?

Wanna- I probably missed it but do you know your transfer date? How are you doing with themeds? I am a little worried about the estradiol.

Ash- Loads of luck on this cycle hope this is it for you!


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena- That was supposed to be an exclamation point not a question. Me and my fat fingers Lol


----------



## wannabemomma

wannabemomma said:


> Hey Jeffers - I think good sign it stopped. Sorry I can nite really help you. My doc suggests no sex during the 2week wait. Good luck!




Peachy1584 said:


> Scerena- Best wishes for ec tomorrow?
> 
> Wanna- I probably missed it but do you know your transfer date? How are you doing with themeds? I am a little worried about the estradiol.
> 
> Ash- Loads of luck on this cycle hope this is it for you!

Hi Peachy - They are estimating sometime around the 21st. They are really watching my lining. The estradiol is making md really emotional. I cried at work today which is really embarrassing. I started the elestrin which is a gel you put on the side of each arm. I am worried because it says side effect is hairloss! I don't need to loose anymore yikes!! I go back Friday.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- Wow the 21st is coming up quick you must be so excited! Try not to worry about potential side effects that's why I don't read them because I'll manage to conjure them up. Maybe they mean hairloss is at the site you apply it to so that wouldn't be a bad thing. I have a hard time with the bcps that's how much of a wimp I am.


----------



## jeffers1

hi guys 

so I have had no other bleeding apart from sunday morning ive had no pain nothing, yesterday when going to the loo when I wiped there was a pinky tinch to the discharge on the toilet paper, I woke this morning feeling sick but that could be nerves as I test tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## LPEAR

Scerena - best of luck today.

Ash - we find out the sex on the 28th, though I am convinced it's a boy! Hope all is well with you!

Pcct - can't believe how far along you are already, how time flies!


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Just wanted to pop in and thank you all for support xx
I wish all of you the best of luck and hope you all get those BFPS.
As regards me and dh, we cannot afford another cycle so we are going to concentrate on a life without babies and enjoy some holidays over the next year then look at our options again. We will either save and get a loan for the ARGC which has huge success rates for women in my situation or we will go straight to donor eggs. Not sure which yet. Emotionally over the past 3.5yrs i have been drained tho. Iv lost my mum, my 2 closest friends, my tubes, 2 babies, 3 failed cycles of IVF... its all too much. We need to concentrate on our marriage for at least a year and have some fun for once. Yes we are devastated but life has to go on. We have no choice. To all those women struggling, stay strong. There is always tomorrow no matter how bleak things feel.

I will pop in occasionally to update the 1st page but aside from that i won't be around much so if anyone wants to keep in touch via email or FB, here is my email [email protected] xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

AF - Good luck to you! I hope your year off brings much happiness to your life. You are one of the strongest women on this thread and I believe good things will happen for you. Enjoy time with your hubby :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

peachy - thanks :hugs:

AQ - So sorry that this is happening to you but I think it's a great idea to get back to enjoying like with your DH. My OH has been saying the same, that he wants to get back to life and enjoying each other instead of constantly worrying about getting pregnant so I think if this cycle fails I'll be right where you are. :hugs: 

wanna - the 21st is going to come very fast :) I think my ER is going to be around the 20th or the 21st :)

lpear - make sure you update us with the official sex of the baby on the 28th :) I know we're all happy to have a baby when we're having fertility issues but were you hoping for a specific gender?

All is well with me. I just started my medications last night and so far so good. :) I go back Thursday for my first scan.


----------



## scerena

*peachy, luck da, flower, mells & lpear* thanks for the gl :hugs:

EC was okay, had 9 eggs collected... Out of all them follicles! BUT I am keeping them all as my recipient could not proceed... They couldn't tell me details but there was a change of circumstances for her... This news was disappointing for me like they said though at least I have 9 eggs rather than 5...
So, I wil, get my fertilisation report tomorrow between 9am and 11am so fx'd!!! I'm scared they are all immature eggs ahhhhhh so scary this part!!!
We are having ICSI too...

*aq* that's totally understandable Hun :hugs: enjoy you rest and holiday will be thinking of you :hugs:

*jeffers* gl testing tomorrow :hugs:

*ash* gl for Friday I hope all is well at your scan :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ - I am so sorry for all that you have been through....praying that you will get to enjoy your life for a while and your husband! We are here if you need us.

Scerena - well I am happy you got to keep all of your eggs, I cant wait to hear about the fert report!!!!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* thanks :hugs: how are you doing Hun?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Im doing ok....Today is my first menapur headache...So I am jsut dealing with that. I am stim day 4 now....and the scan today showed I am progressing though my lining is a bit thick at 12mm....I hope that isnt a problem.


----------



## Mells54

AQ, enjoy life! You are strong and have had enough break for a lifetime. Now is a time to just take it easy and be thankful for all the good things in life.


----------



## ashknowsbest

scerena - Bummer that your recipient had a change in circumstances but it is nice that you got to keep all of the eggs to give yourself a higher chance of success. Let us know how the fert report goes tomorrow! 

TTC - I'm not sure if the lining is going to be a problem or not .. worst case scenario they freeze them and then build your lining up. I'm hoping they don't have to do that and they probably won't have to but worst case. It's not so bad :hugs: Ahh those damn menopur headaches. I hate those and am not looking forward to them at all!


----------



## africaqueen

scerena - 9 eggs is fine. Quality not quantity hun. Good luck for call x


----------



## Mells54

Scerena, 9 eggs is a good number!


----------



## ttcbaby117

ashknowsbest said:


> scerena - Bummer that your recipient had a change in circumstances but it is nice that you got to keep all of the eggs to give yourself a higher chance of success. Let us know how the fert report goes tomorrow!
> 
> TTC - I'm not sure if the lining is going to be a problem or not .. worst case scenario they freeze them and then build your lining up. I'm hoping they don't have to do that and they probably won't have to but worst case. It's not so bad :hugs: Ahh those damn menopur headaches. I hate those and am not looking forward to them at all!

Yeah they are not fun. I hope these next few days fly by....I'm ready to be done with the stimming.


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttc - when do you go in for your next scan? And when is your estimated ER?


----------



## Flowermal

AQ, wishing you a blessed rest dear.. Will definitely b thinking of u :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Fert report-
9 eggs collected
7 injected
4 fertilised 

Egg collection is provisionally booked for Friday (day 3)... If on Friday morning there are 3/4 doing good then they will push to blast... either way I hope two make it for either day as I want two put back :)


----------



## scerena

*mells*. See you are starting your donor cycle in June, how you feelng about everything???

*ash* when is your next scan??

*AQ* hope you're dong okay :hugs:

*tttcbaby* poor you having the menopur headache :hugs: hope it didn't last too long :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Scerena - I will keep my FX'd that all 4 are still going strong by day 3 so you have have a blast transferred! Also so you can have 2 transfered and 2 frozen! My next scan is on Thursday. Tomorrow! I can't wait!


----------



## scerena

*ash* I'm not freezing any as will only have two I'd prefer to do another cycle if I needed one, later in the year, plus we can't really afford to freeze right now and don't fancy finding the money to freeze one or maybe two...

Gl with your scan tomorrow :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh, well that's understandable, sorry for assuming! When will you hear how they're doing? On day 3 ?


----------



## scerena

*ash* don't be sorry, most people do freeze don't they :) um wont hear nothing tomorrow- she said no news is good news if I don't hear from them... So day 3- Friday means I will hear by 9.30 if they are going to blast otherwise I go on in on Friday for my day 3 transfer if I don't hear anything :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh okay, well I'll be keeping my FX'd for all of them to make it :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks *ash* means a lot :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Scerena, would you consider putting 3 back if that many make to 3 or 5 days?

AFM, feeling pretty good up my upcoming cycle. We really love the donor we picked and we had a great session with our counselor. Of course, I read things online about donor conceived children that hate their parents for using a donor and think they are selfish for bringing them into the world artificially. And it has been explained that their are children that feel that way, but almost all have other resentments against their parents and use that as ammunition. And often times people find out later in their lives and have a hard time adjusting to the facts. Our children (God willing) will know from the start that we needed some help brining them into our family.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mells- I know this is incredibly personal but are y'all doing donor eggs or donor embryos? We have considered donating some of our embryos later on if we do not need them and it's nice to see things from the other perspective.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ash - I go in tomorrow morning.....I believe ER might be may 14th but we will know tomorrow.we

Mells - awww hun I wouldn't worry about that....your child will love you esp. Knowing how bad you wanted them.

Scerena- fxed


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena- Good luck on your embies!. I hated the whole no news is good news thing. I wanted them to call me every day with an update but of course I didn't get that and it's best to leave them alone and let them grow. 

Ash- Hope you have a great scan!

Mells- That's such a hard thing because I see it from an adult point of view and I would think it to be such a complicated issue that a child would have to be older to understand and hopefully by then they'd have the ability to comprehend just how much you went through to get to have them and that there is no question as to how loved and wanted they were/are. My Mom always tells me there's no way this future baby of mine will ever be able to say they weren't wanted. I have a stepsister who was adopted from Korea when she was 18mos old and her and her moms relationship was unbreakable. Yours will be too and you will even get to give your baby life and give birth to him/her. Such a miracle. It's not how we get them it's what we do when we have them that's important :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

LinemansWife said:


> Mells- I know this is incredibly personal but are y'all doing donor eggs or donor embryos? We have considered donating some of our embryos later on if we do not need them and it's nice to see things from the other perspective.

Linesman, we are using donor eggs only. So this baby will genetically be DH's. we looked into adoption and I don't think this is that much different except I will actually get to be pregnant. 

Being a parent is never easy all the time, so just like everything else, I'll take it one day at a time. I'm so excited by the possibilities surrounding this whole process!


----------



## wannabemomma

Mells - I believe you have the right attitude. Your child will know how badly you wanted her/him or them! Stay positive. I think it is a beautiful thing for both parties!

Peachy - How you doing?

AFM - I go in tomorrow for an u/s to see if they need to up the estrogen to get my lining thicker. I have been laying off the sugar because I read that can produce testrone and god I already have enough of that!! yikes!


----------



## scerena

I'm soooooooo sore!!! I hope this feeling passes soon!!!

*mells* here they only allow two if you're below 35 so the max I'm allowed is two unfortunately...

That's a great attitude you have, I think being honest from the beginning can save a lot of resentment, sounds like you're doing the right thing, your child/children will know just how much they were loved and wanted :hugs:

I wish my recipient didnt pull out last minute as I really wanted to help another lady :(

*ttcbaby* thanks for the fx'd :) hope your app goes good today :hugs:

*peachy* so hard not knowing how they're doing right!!! I'm guessing they're ok today as I haven't heard back... I'm so nervous about ET!!!

*wannabemomma* gl with your u/s tomorrow :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Ttc- Hope all went well this morning!

Scerena- I am sure they are great!

Wanna- Don't worry too much about the sugar because if that were true I would be a man! I hope your lining is perfect so more worrying. I get one ultrasound on the 27th I think and she said if it was good then it would stay good for transfer. It's funny because I can feel all optimistic for you guys and be like don't worry everything will be fine and work out and for myself I go from hope to doom and gloom like it'll never work. I try to give myself pep talks but the last bfn was devastating so I don't want to set meself up. I start Lupron tomorrow and have only 5 more days of bcps so am thankful for that. How are you feeling?


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone :flower:

Scerena FX for you all four make it to blast, how do you feel about multiples?

Mells wish you all the best, and am sure you are going to be a wonderful mother and your child/children will love you. 

Wannabe wish you all the best at your u/s tomorrow. 

Peachy it's ok to feel down one moment and have hope the next, keeping my FX for you, and yayy for starting lupron tomorrow, hope it goes by quick and you move to stimms. 

AQ good thing you are taking time off and focusing on you self and DH, God knows you deserve the break. You are in my thoughts dear. 

Afm I went in for my official first scan, and I saw my little miracle, and a heart beat. That was the most amazing feeling ever. Praying for all of you to feel that too. Everything is good, and where they want, but my follies are proving stubborn cos they are still quite big. Bigger than the sac, I counted about five :wacko: but the doctor said its nothing to worry about, just to take more fluids and rest.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mamali- YAY! Congratulations that's amazing! Wishing you a very happy and healthy nine months! :happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali- congrats!! So excited for you. Glad everything is going well. And my ovaries were still stim size at my last u/s at 13 weeks. They never went down. Hopefully yours will cooperate better and return to normal quickly.


----------



## Mamali

Wow that must be quite uncomfortable Linemanswife. How are you doing? Can't believe you are 18 weeks!!! Time flies by before you know it. But do you get cramps, and how bad are they?


----------



## Mamali

Pcct dear how are you? It's been a while.


----------



## Mamali

Everhopeful I've not heard from you in a while too, how did your scan go? Hope you are doing great, and all is well. Update us please.


----------



## everhopeful

Hi Mamali - not good news I'm afraid. Had a scan yesterday and only empty sac found. Scheduled for a d&c next week! 

Will keep checking back on everyone here!

Xx


----------



## Mamali

Aww ever am so sorry, that's just awful. Hang in there dear :hugs:.


----------



## pcct

Hey mam am doing great thanks we have or scan today :) everything is being ok nice to see things are going good to for u :) 

Everyhope - so so sorry :hugs: 

Ash- hope your cycle is going good as u are not far off ur bfp :) 

Ttcnbaby- hope stims are going well you have waits a long time to get going :hugs:

Aq thinking of you every day :hugs: 

Rere :hi: good luck today 

Linesman - wow 18 weeks ur pregnancy has been going in quick so nice to see you doing well :) 

Sorry if I have missed anyone :hugs: hope everyone here is doing well :)


----------



## scerena

IM HAVING A 5 DAY TRANSFER :) she said it will be so difficult to choose the best embies today as they all look really good and they want the one with the best potential...

All 4 embies are doing very well...
They grade from grade 1-4 with 1 being the highest... All 4 are grade 1 :)
So far there is one 7cell 
And 3 8 cells, they were all 4 cells yesterday so they're doubling nicely she said....

I said will I be allowed two back and she said probably not if blast transfer... I'm not happy about that... I will be discussing on the day...
Anyhow Im having transfer on Sunday IF they make it fx'd [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I said will they make it and she said they're developing very nicely, if they were slow they would have put them back, she said if they're going to develop it wouldn't make a difference being in the dish or inside me, she said they are doing very well...

*peachy* thank you for the positivity :hugs:

*ash* how did of get in at your scan?

*mamali* congrats :) I'm glad everything was well and baby was right on track :)

*everhopeful* I am so so sorry Hun :hugs: thinking of you :hugs:

*pcct* what time is your scan?


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mamali!!!!

Congrats Scerena!

Positive thoughts for everyone!


----------



## Peachy1584

Ever- So terribly sorry hon :hugs:

Scerena- Yay! Of course they will continue to do well what a great report!:happydance:

Pcct- Can't wait to see the updated pic of your little one how exciting!

Mells- How are you doing? Any new dates to report?


----------



## Peachy1584

Ever- So terribly sorry hon :hugs:

Scerena- Yay! Of course they will continue to do well what a great report!:happydance:

Pcct- Can't wait to see the updated pic of your little one how exciting!

Mells- How are you doing? Any new dates to report?


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali- yes, I still have cramps. And the larger my uterus gets, the more it pushes my ovaries. It also hurts when I urinate still. They told me most everyone's goes down in 4 weeks but looks like we are part of that lucky minority. 

Pcct- can't wait to see your scan. Will y'all find out the sex today? We are finding out today! Can't wait :) 

Scerena- glad you are getting to transfer a blast. I know you didn't want to freeze 1 or 2 but would you freeze 3 if you are able?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Ever- So terribly sorry hon :hugs:
> 
> Scerena- Yay! Of course they will continue to do well what a great report!:happydance:
> 
> Pcct- Can't wait to see the updated pic of your little one how exciting!
> 
> Mells- How are you doing? Any new dates to report?

Hi Peachy...I start Lupron on 26 May and then estrogen patches shortly after that (can't remember the exact date). Transfer estimated for 30 June, with my baseline scheduled for 5 June. It seems like donor egg cycles are so much less stressful in some ways. Other ways I'm worried that someone else is controlling the follicle growth! Oh my!


----------



## africaqueen

Ever- I am so sorry to hear your sad news. Thinking of you x

Mamali- So glad your scan went well x

Scerena- Good luck for transfer x

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## wannabemomma

Ever- so sorry. My thoughts are with you.
Linesman - 18 weeks where has the time gone! I feel like you just found out!
Peachy - thank you. My lining is getting thicker! At 5.9 so they are estimating transfer on May 20th. However I have fuild in my uterus they are watching. They want it gone before they transfer. I asked where it came fr and he said sometimes it happens when you have s period.
Hi to all those I missed! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- Yes I know what you mean about not having control because I have felt that way with the whole process myself. I just leap from one worry to another. At least the donor is proven to have made good ones right? I like not having to stim so we can be happy about that!

Wanna- That's wonderful about your lining and I'm sure the fluid will clear up. May 20 is so soon! Have you decided on what you're going to do after transfer? 2 days of nothing did just that for me last so I am so unsure.

AQ- I truly hope you are beginning to heal and I know this may seem a little crazy but I was thinking that maybe when you are ready to start looking into options again you could look into applying for trial cycles. I am in Minnesota for instance and there are 5 reproductive clinics (including the Mayo clinic which is a learning/teaching hospital that is one of the best in the country) that are within driving distance of me. So my thought was that maybe if you found a trial specific to your needs and were accepted it would be free and you are more than welcome to stay with my family (free room and board of course). There are lots of other ladies on here in different states that I bet would be willing to offer the same thing if trials are offered there. Sorry if it's too soon but maybe down the road it would be something to consider and it would be kind of like a holiday with a purpose.


----------



## scerena

Was anyone still sore on transfer day? I'm scared now because I'm still a little sore :blush:

*peachy* thanks :hugs: how are you doing???

*linemanswife* thanks, we have literally just had some financial difficulties and its like £940 to freeze we just can't do it :( so if I have two doing good tomorrow then I'm going to fight for two to go back...

*aq* thanks :hugs: how are you doing Hun??

*wannabemomma* brilliant news :) not long left now :)


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Mells- Yes I know what you mean about not having control because I have felt that way with the whole process myself. I just leap from one worry to another. At least the donor is proven to have made good ones right? I like not having to stim so we can be happy about that!
> 
> Wanna- That's wonderful about your lining and I'm sure the fluid will clear up. May 20 is so soon! Have you decided on what you're going to do after transfer? 2 days of nothing did just that for me last so I am so unsure.
> 
> AQ- I truly hope you are beginning to heal and I know this may seem a little crazy but I was thinking that maybe when you are ready to start looking into options again you could look into applying for trial cycles. I am in Minnesota for instance and there are 5 reproductive clinics (including the Mayo clinic which is a learning/teaching hospital that is one of the best in the country) that are within driving distance of me. So my thought was that maybe if you found a trial specific to your needs and were accepted it would be free and you are more than welcome to stay with my family (free room and board of course). There are lots of other ladies on here in different states that I bet would be willing to offer the same thing if trials are offered there. Sorry if it's too soon but maybe down the road it would be something to consider and it would be kind of like a holiday with a purpose.

Peachy, yes I'm a worrier by nature so I'm sure it won't ever stop! This is the first time my donor is donating. She is young and has a son that wasn't necessarily planned so we know she's fertile. I hoping for the best outcome possible.


----------



## RAFwife

scerena good luck for transfer, fingers crossed you have two little ones x

ever I'm so, so sorry :hugs: will be thinking of you.

mamali so pleased everything is going well!

line oh that sounds so uncomfortable, I hope things settle for you soon. SO pleased your pregnancy is going well x

pcct I hope your scan went well! Very exciting! x

mells I'm glad things are going well, it must be a mixture of emotions without the stress of stimming but with the worry of how someone else is getting on! Hopefully it will all go well, I have my fingers crossed :hugs:

wanna that's so soon! All the best for your transfer x

aq you're in my thoughts a lot, I can't imagine how you're feeling but know there are a lot of people thinking of you :hugs:

Hi to everyone else! :flower: hope you're all doing well.

afm 4 sleeps until our appointment! :happydance: pleased to say it's come around pretty quickly. I've had a fairly normal cycle, AF arrived yesterday so I'm pleased my body seems to be coping fine since IVF. My stomach still seems a little swollen, is it possible my ovaries are still swollen? Or my follicles haven't all gone? Hoping we can start our FET as soon as possible.


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Wow what a amazing offer! thank you so much! it is something to definitely consider if they allowed someone from the UK to take part... any more info would be great! thank you x

Thanks for all well wishes ladies. Im still down but not out ;) xxx


----------



## Flowermal

Mamali, great news on your scan :happydance:

Scerena, all the best for ur transfer!!!

Wannabe: transfer will b here before u know it!!

Linesman, wow that sounds uncomfortable but great that ur doin well :flower:

AQ, ur such a strong woman! If I could see u I would give a really really BIGGGG huGGGGG!!

Pcct, wow how time flies.. So happy that baby is doing well :hugs:

BIG hello to the rest of you!! 

Btw ladies, starting a new job tomorrow so I might not drop by as often.. Will definitely do so when I can to root all you lovelies!! Really hoping for the time to pass quickly so that I can start my2nd round of IVF :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the good luck ladies 

I am now PUPO with 1 "perfect embryo" which is a hatching blast OTD 21/05/13 (my ohs birthday)

It was that perfect that the consultant would not transfer two, he said if it was day 3 he would transfer two or if this embryo was down graded a bit then he would consider two...
He went on to say about if he puts a lower grade one in also and I miscarry that one it could bleed into the good one and he wouldn't want to risk loosing the good one...
He said he done 10 transfers today and put two back in on every one, but he said if they had embies like mine he wouldn't put two back...

After me arguing for ages I agreed to one as I didn't have a choice and what he said makes sense 

They will call me tomorrow to let me know if any of the other 3 are suitable to freeze


----------



## Mamali

Scerena congrats on being PUPO. Have everything crossed for you it sticks. You are in my thoughts dear.


----------



## LinemansWife

Scerena- congrats on being PUPO! Really hope your oh has a wonderful birthday surprise :)


----------



## scerena

Thanks *mamali &linemanswife* :) I hope I get to join both you ladies very soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Hey everyone sorry I wasn't able to get on over the weekend :dohh: 

Congrats rere being pupo!!! Sticky vibes your way girl!! 

Lineman- we aren't finding out sex going to keep it a surprise :) 
Flower- thanks yeah time is going on so quick but I can't wait until baby is here
Rafwife- thanks scan went great thanks!! Not long till your appt now :)
AQ- hope you are doing ok :hugs: :hugs: 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Serena n being PUPO!


----------



## scerena

Thanks *mells & pcct* :hugs:

*pcct* so exciting that you aren't finding out the sex of your baby :)

*mells* how are things with you?


----------



## wannabemomma

ladies I need your expertise...........here is what is going on.

I am/was gearing up to do FET. My transfer was suppose to be next week. However, today when I went in they said my blood work from Friday came back and my estrogen levels were at 2100. Which is EXTREMELY high. He was like wow you must be growing follies but the u/s showed no mature follies and my lining is only at 5.8. He asked if I was taking my meds right and I am. So he said it might be a lab error. What is the strange part to see last Monday my blood work showed my levels at 690. Then last Friday they jumped to 2100??? Any advise?

If they come back that high still or not in range (600-900) then they will cancel this cycle. I am just so confused on how this is even happening. Your estrogen levels control your lining so I should have a really thick lining.


----------



## scerena

I have two quality blasts on ice :happydance:

*wannabemomma* I really wish I had an answer Hun :hugs: my levels were very high during this fresh cycle and my lining was thick with loads of follicles how weird? I hope you get some answers ASAP and them levels drop, everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena- Congrats on being pupo and with such a great embie!

Wanna- I have no idea why that would be but I really hope it's a lab error and there's nothing to worry about! :hugs:

AQ- When I google IVF centers in Minnesota all of them come up with websites. I am a complete goof when it comes to computers and am unable to copy and paste right. Perhaps you could google the same for the info. Hope you and hubby are enjoying eachother!:hugs:


----------



## scerena

*peachy* thank you :hugs: I hope that you're ok? :hugs:


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I wish I had some advice for you, but that's a new one for me too. I hope it's just some kind of lab error and you can proceed as planned. good luck!


----------



## LinemansWife

Wanna- that's strange. I can't really offer any advice. When my levels were that high, I had tons of follicles and lining was very thick. Really hope it's a error. When will they retest?


----------



## wannabemomma

LinemansWife said:


> Wanna- that's strange. I can't really offer any advice. When my levels were that high, I had tons of follicles and lining was very thick. Really hope it's a error. When will they retest?

Linesman - thanks. I know seems very strange. They drew blood while I was there. They said they would call me this evening. I am really praying they do not cancel this cycle. It seems I can not catch a break!


----------



## wannabemomma

It was a lab error! Thank god!!! :wacko:

My estrogen levels are actually at 340 which is slightly on the low end but I will take it rather than being on the high end!!!


----------



## pcct

So glad to hear it was a lab error :)


----------



## scerena

*wannabemomma* so glad to hear that it was a lab error :)


----------



## RAFwife

Wow, wanna, so glad it was just an error!! You must be so relieved!

Flower good luck for your new job! Hope it's going well so far and time passes quickly for you until IVF #2 x

scerena congrats!! So pleased you're pupo with such a great quality embie and have 2 little frosties too! Great news x

Hi to everyone else :flower:

afm 2 sleeps and counting! Thinking bloating was due to AF which is on her way out now...:)


----------



## LinemansWife

Wanna- that is great news!! Glad you are getting to move forward.


----------



## Mells54

Wanna YEAH! Glad you are moving forward.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- What a relief! Make sure they don't charge you for that repeat bloodwork! Good luck on your next lining check I hope all goes well!

Scerena- Hope the 2ww is moving along for you and you are able to relax. 

AFM- Not much going on here. Took my last bcp last night which is nice so hoping af comes before I start the Estace on the 18th. According to my paperwork that's what is supposed to happen anyways. I had my new sidewalk around the house poured yesterday so hubby is happy guess that's about exciting as it gets around here :coffee:


----------



## wannabemomma

peachy - You soon will be at it again then! woohoo!

AFM - Today went well. They said everything is right on track. My lining is up to 6.5. They said we are going to transfer on Monday!I guess lining can grow thicker in those few days? For some reason I have found FET more confusing than fresh IVF.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- Yes I think it is more confusing. Perhaps for me because for fresh I lived at the clinic so could constantly ask ?'s and this time it was here's instructions see ya later. For you they screwed up and that just sucks. It seems like you are way monitored than me also. My big instructions were to call if no bleeding after stopping bcp's and an ultrasound on May 28th to measure lining. No bloodwork was ordered at all. Do you find that odd or think it would be too late at that point if anything is wrong to fix it to still do transfer June 6th? She did say that if my lining was good that day it would definately be good for transfer so yes in answer to your ? I think it does keep getting thicker. I should have asked her what if it wasn't good though .


----------



## scerena

*peachy* thanks Hun but the TWW is torture isn't it :dohh: so nervous and scared!!!
How are you???
Glad your bcps are done with things are moving forward :)

*wannabemomma* yay for transfer on Monday :happydance: I'm looking forward to it for you :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - I am not sure. I belive they were monitoring me more closely because of my miscarriage and a thin lining has been a huge battle for me. I have PCOS so they wanted to monitor my E2 and testrone levels as well. 

Another thing that threw me for a loop was they never mentioned triggering. So for FET do you not do a trigger shot? If not how does that work? I think I am confusing myself more by thinking about it hahaha. :juggle:


----------



## Mells54

Scerena, nice pic!

Wanna, I didn't you triggered with a FET since the trigger is to mature the eggs before retrieval. And you don't have a ER for FET.

Peachy, good luck!

If you think FET is low key trying doing donor eggs. I hardly go in at all. Not that I'm complaining bc my RE is 3 1/2 hours away...LOL!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, sorry I havent been on lately, I have been trying to stay a bit stress free and staying off the internet as much as I can al together. I only allow myself 15 minutes on BnB so getting to all of the threads have proved hard. 

Just to let you all know....my ER was today and they got 9 eggs, though I was hoping for more I am happy. My right ovary was stunted by a dominant follicle so I only got 1 from that side and the rest from my left. RE said at least 6 looked nice and mature so I get my fert report tomorrow. We are doing ICSI anyway just in case. 

I hope all of you are doing well and do wish for you all to have your bfps very soon!


----------



## scerena

*ttcbaby* brilliant news!!! I too got 9 eggs! They injected 7 and 4 fertilised- it's not quantity it's quality as I have one in me and two frozen so don't worry Hun I'm sure you will do great :hugs:

How you feeling after ER??? Get plenty of rest and drink a Ton of water :hugs: can't wait for your report :hugs:

*mells* thanks Hun :hugs: how things going with you?? :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Everyone!! 
I know I've been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo

I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo


----------



## pcct

Hey babyD nice to hear for u again :) hope u r doing well :hugs:

:wohoo: for starting your fet not long to go at all a, so excicted for you!!


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> I know I've been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo
> 
> I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo

Baby D!!!!!! So good to hear from you!! I have my first FET May 20th! We will be on the same track again. How is FET treating you? I started the PIO shots this morning. They are the same as last time.....


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Hey babyD nice to hear for u again :) hope u r doing well :hugs:
> 
> :wohoo: for starting your fet not long to go at all a, so excicted for you!!




wannabemomma said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone!!
> I know I've been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo
> 
> I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo
> 
> Baby D!!!!!! So good to hear from you!! I have my first FET May 20th! We will be on the same track again. How is FET treating you? I started the PIO shots this morning. They are the same as last time.....Click to expand...

Hey PCCT and Wannabe!! I'm doing well... belly went down from IVF/pregnancy.. took 5 1/2 weeks to get my AF... but i'm ready to go again! I have been on estrace pills 3x day... and I start PIO on Sunday night.. I only did the crinone gel for the IVF cycle so the PIO shots scare me! I keep looking at my butt and where the videos say to do it, I think I'd hit my hip bone! LOL I am going to be the only idiot to inject my spine or something. What can u tell me about the PIO? 
Wannabe- so excited we're on such similar schedules again!! Hope it's our last!

PCCT- How are you feeling? I would have been as far along as you at this point.. but so excited you seem to be doing well! Feel any kicking or anything? Know if it's a boy or girl? hugs to you and kisses on your belly!


----------



## ttcbaby117

scerena said:


> *ttcbaby* brilliant news!!! I too got 9 eggs! They injected 7 and 4 fertilised- it's not quantity it's quality as I have one in me and two frozen so don't worry Hun I'm sure you will do great :hugs:
> 
> How you feeling after ER??? Get plenty of rest and drink a Ton of water :hugs: can't wait for your report :hugs:
> 
> *mells* thanks Hun :hugs: how things going with you?? :hugs:


I actually feel better than I though I would. I little bit of bloating today but other than that I feel great! I am just so happy to have made it this far!



BabyD225 said:


> Hey Everyone!!
> I know I've been gone for a while after the M/C but I've checked in to see how you're all holding up! xo
> 
> I have my first FET next Friday, May 24th. I start PIO shots on Sunday and I'm so scared! Any advice?? Fingers crossed for all! xo

BabyD - glad to see you are back hun, you were missed! I do pray this FET works for you!

AFM - I got my fert report today.

9 eggs retrieved,
4 fertilized naturally through IVF
3 fertilized through ICSI
So we have 7 embies growing.....the other 2 were immature.


----------



## pcct

Aw babyD am so so sorry :hugs: :hugs: 
Thank you so much for the hugs and kisses so swet of you :flower:
Not feeling kicks yet just strong flutters :) we are all so staying team yellow all tho I do think it's going to be a little boy :) 

Hey ttc - wasn't sure of u got my reply In my journal I sent a few weeks ago, I lost your journal and couldn't find it and was wording if u could send me a link plz :) 
Can't believe u have had ec :yipee: and your fert report is amazing well done !!!


----------



## Mells54

Hey Baby D, glad to hear from you. I hope things go well for your FET...fx'd for ya!


----------



## scerena

*Baby D* g with your upcoming FET :)

*Ttcbaby* amazing fert report :happydance: so happy for you :happydance: when's ET scheduled for?


----------



## RAFwife

ttc that's fantastic news, hope your embies keep going strong!

babyD and wanna, all the best for your FETs :flower:

Well, our wtf appointment was good overall, everything looks good and they were happy to start FET asap. Unfortunately due to the lab being shut over June/July we do have to delay everything :cry: been a bit down, but if this little frozen embie is our miracle baby then an extra 5 weeks is worth it. Transfer will probably be end of July/start of August.

The really good news is our frozen embryo is a better quality than the one we had transferred. The clinic shared the grading, but I don't really understand them, anyone any idea what these really mean? Our 1st blast was 4-3-2 and our frozen one is 5-4-2 :shrug: x


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies. Just dropping by to say hi. I don't post much anymore as really feel so down about life atm and do not want to bring this positive thread down x

Scerena- Good luck for OTD x

BabyD- Wishing you tons of luck for your FET cycle x

Wannabe- Lots of luck for your FET too x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Really struggling to cope knowing we have no possible way of trying again unless we win money which is a long shot. Its my birthday on Sunday and il 32 and still no closer to being a mother so quite down. I do have a new part time job in marketing that starts in July and i have my own office etc so at least that is something positive and will enable us to save a little. I am already dreading xmas tho as honestly thought i would be massive pregnant this xmas... ah well. Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks AQ

I am sorry you are feeling down. Do they have any support groups over there? There is this lovely support group here called resolve in my town were we can get together and talk. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you through this difficult time. You are such positive light on this thread and I believe everyone on here can say you deserve to be happy and have a little one. Remember god works miracles I am sure he has something big planned for you.


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks wannabe. I used to head the support group here but my positivity is gone for now so won't drag the group down. I will start going again when i am in a better mind set and have a chance at starting again so i can contribute xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, I agree that God does work in mysterious ways. It is a good sign that you are trying to focus on the positive...new job, ability to save, etc. Hang in there my friend!


----------



## scerena

:hi: ladies, just thought I'd update you on my situation... 

I was very dizzy yesterday so I done a pregnancy test and I got my BFP (very light but there) then done another tonight and the line is darker, below is a pic of tonight's test on a cheapy :)

Please keep me in your prayers that this embryo is a sticky one [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I hope everyone is doing well? thinking of you all :hugs:

*Raf* wishing you all the luck for your upcoming FET :hugs: I'm praying that this is your miracle baby in the waiting :hugs:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

*AQ* I am so sorry that you're feeling down :hug: we are all here for you :hugs::hugs: you're an amazing lady and have provided so much support for us all, Im keeping you in my thoughts and praying for you I really am :hugs: with the new focus' and positivity I believe something good will come from it as you deserve this so much :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mells54

Scerena, so exciting! stick baby stick!!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Scerena- congrats!! Stick little one, stick!!


----------



## angielude

:happydance:Congrats Scerena! I hope the little bean sticks.


----------



## angielude

Sorry I have been quiet lately; just trying not to over obsess. Tonight marked my 14th day of stimming; and quite frankly I am exhausted with this process. I go in the morning for my scan and bloodwork, and am hoping it will be my last and I can trigger tomorrow night. I have four measuring follicles and a few other small ones, but it looks as though I am going to make it to retrieval this time. I am nervous but definately excited. All I need is one to make it to the end! :thumbup:


----------



## africaqueen

Scerena - OMG huge congrats! lots of sticky vibes x

Angie- Lots of luck for EC. Have everything crossed for you x

Hi to all the gang x

AFM- Its my birthday today so off out for lunch and a few glasses of fizz! :) xxx


----------



## scerena

Thank you ladies I go a positive digi today too :hugs: thank you :hugs:

*AQ* happy birthday :happydance: enjoy your day Hunni :hugs: enjoy the glasses of fizz :)

*angle* I hope that you can stop stimming soon bless :hugs: I've very thing crossed for you :hugs: and yes you only need that one quality one as you know :) fx'd!!!!

*linemanswife* thanks Hun how is your pregnancy going??? Was you very crampy at the beginning? Like af cramps???

*mells* thank you :) a few more days and your journey starts again :) how exciting!! how are you feeling?


----------



## Mells54

AQ, Happy Birthday and many more!!!! :cake:


----------



## pcct

Happy birthday aq :hugs:


----------



## LinemansWife

Scerena- YES!!! Very crampy. I called my clinic several times because I just knew something was wrong. But they told me over and over that cramping is normal. And I'll be 20 weeks Wednesday so I guess they were right :) If you need some more reassurance though, call your clinic. We've paid them lots of money to be there for us. 

AQ- happy bday!! Hope you really enjoy yourself.


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ Have a happy happy birthday!!!!


----------



## angielude

AQ, Happy Birthday!

Well ladies I finally get to go to retrieval. It will be Tuesday. I'm so excited, and pray for the best outcome possible.


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Angie. Remember it only takes on to have success!


----------



## scerena

*linemanswife* thank you :hugs: I keep worrying!!!! But everyone says its nirmal so I need to relax :)
Can't believe you're like nearly 20 weeks already! Time is flying!
Will you find out the gender of your baby or have a surprise???

*angie* gl for Tuesday I agree with mells it only takes one :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Angie- good luck for tue :hugs: 
One more sleep to otd rere :yipee:


----------



## LinemansWife

Angie- good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear :)

Scerena- I know it. It's been flying by the last couple weeks. And we are having a GIRL! We found out about a week ago. We only have boys on both sides of our family so she will be spoiled rotten! Will you be getting a beta done?


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Angie- good luck tomorrow!! Can't wait to hear :)
> 
> Scerena- I know it. It's been flying by the last couple weeks. And we are having a GIRL! We found out about a week ago. We only have boys on both sides of our family so she will be spoiled rotten! Will you be getting a beta done?

Wow congrats linemans!!!!! How exciting for you!:happydance:


----------



## scerena

*pcct* yep 1 more sleep :happydance: how are you today??

*linemanswife* awww how sweet a baby girl especially since there are no girls :) she will be very spoilt rotten!!! Have you been thinking of names???

I get a beta tomorrow, not sure how long results take to come back :shrug:


----------



## LinemansWife

Thanks girls! We are so excited. It was so much more real when we found out. And I felt her kick for the first time the next day so it was an amazing few days. Her name is Annabelle Rose. Rose is both my mother and grandmothers middle name. 

Scerena- they called me a couple hours after my beta so maybe it'll be the same day. Will they do a repeat beta to see if the numbers are rising?


----------



## BabyD225

LinemansWife said:


> Thanks girls! We are so excited. It was so much more real when we found out. And I felt her kick for the first time the next day so it was an amazing few days. Her name is Annabelle Rose. Rose is both my mother and grandmothers middle name.
> 
> Scerena- they called me a couple hours after my beta so maybe it'll be the same day. Will they do a repeat beta to see if the numbers are rising?

What a beautiful name!! My DH and I LOVE the name Annabelle and Arabelle.. and rose is my neice's middle name! So pretty!!!! AWWWW


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lineman. That is awesome and such a beautiful name. 

Afm. We transferred 2 perfect blastocysts today. The remaining 5 are still growing so we find out tomorrow how many we can freeze.


----------



## pcct

Lineman-- how lovely your having a little girl :) and what a gawjus name :) 

Ttcbaby- omg u had transfer today!! :yipee: congrats being pupo!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ttcbaby - congrats girl! Woohoo for 5 still growing too, that is amazing! :hugs: :happydance: When is your OTD?


----------



## ttcbaby117

May 39th...of course to far from now....hahahaha


----------



## Mells54

TTC, Congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Thanks girls! And I LOVE Arabelle, BabyD!!

Ttcbaby- congrats on being pupo!! I hope the time flies until OTD!


----------



## angielude

Had retrieval today and got five eggs; which is wonderful compared to the three they thought I was going to get. So praying to make it to transfer.


----------



## BabyD225

Angielude- Five is great!! So happy they got a couple more than you thought.. usually happens.. fingers crossed for all five to fertilize!!! xo

TTCbaby- YAYYYY on being PUPO.. feel anything yet? Any implantation cramping? I'm having my transfer on Friday and I'm wondering how long until I'll feel the implant? i felt it around day 6-7 from my ivf 3dt.... so exciting!

Linemans.... i know i said it already but I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Mells54

Good news Angie!


----------



## pcct

Fab news Angie :dance:


----------



## angielude

BabyD we may be transferring on the same day. Unless I do a five day transfer; not sure yet though. I will know more tomorrow.


----------



## BabyD225

angielude said:


> BabyD we may be transferring on the same day. Unless I do a five day transfer; not sure yet though. I will know more tomorrow.

excited to hear and be in our 2ww together!!!!:happydance:


----------



## africaqueen

ttcbaby- Congrats on being pupo! x

angie- Lots of luck for tomorrows call! everything crossed x

Line- Beautiful name x

Pcct- Hope your doing well hun x

Hi Mells, wannabe, BabyD, Ash, Scerena and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. I have been having headaches and eyesight issues for the past few days so struggle to type too much but love to all xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Angie. That's awesome...congrats hun.

Baby - I feel my ovaries but that's it and the progesterone is making me tired. I don't think implantation would start till tomorrow though so we will see. I just hope at least one takes.

AFM I got the call today and we got 1 frostie. I was hoping for more but that's OK.


----------



## angielude

Good news; 4 of the 5 eggs were mature and 4 of them fertilized with ICSI.:thumbup: We will do our transfer Friday.:happydance: I'm hoping for a couple frosties :cold: but will be happy if two make it to transfer.


----------



## LinemansWife

Angie- that's fabulous!! And amazing that 100% fertilized. Very good numbers! Good luck with your transfer :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi everyone! 

AQ.- hope you feel better!
Linesman - congrats! Love the name!
All the ladies transferred/ and transferring good luck!

AFM - we transferred 2 (7 cell grade B) embryos. We lost one in the thaw. My lining was still on the low side but yer doc said everything looked good. He said if he had any doubts he would of cancelled. Now all there is to do is wait and pray odds are with us!!

Trying to relax and stay stress free!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Wannabe. We are tww buddies. You transferred on Monday right ? GL to both of us


----------



## Mells54

GL Wanna and Mo!


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe and Mo- well be in our 2ww together...I'm having my FET done today! 

Angie- best of luck today for us! 

Aq- hope the headaches get better!! Xo

Everyone near Oklahoma... And that horrific tragedy in Woolwich England, our hearts are with you.


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies! :)

Mind if I join?

I'm on my first IVF cycle. Started stims on Saturday. I'm on an antagonist protocol. Using puregon 150iU for stimming and cetrotide .25mg to prevent ovulation.
I went for my second scan yesterday and was told that I've 12 follies growing and that my lining is 8.3mm trilaminar.
Have to go back for another ultrasound tomorrow.

Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust to all the ladies in their 2ww. Hope I can join you soon. :)


----------



## BabyD225

Oculi83 said:


> Hi ladies! :)
> 
> Mind if I join?
> 
> I'm on my first IVF cycle. Started stims on Saturday. I'm on an antagonist protocol. Using puregon 150iU for stimming and cetrotide .25mg to prevent ovulation.
> I went for my second scan yesterday and was told that I've 12 follies growing and that my lining is 8.3mm trilaminar.
> Have to go back for another ultrasound tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone and lots of baby dust to all the ladies in their 2ww. Hope I can join you soon. :)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## pcct

Good luck today babyD and lots of luck for mo and wanna

Welcome oculi good luck for your up coming cycle :) :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Good luck today BabyD

Welcome Oculi!


----------



## angielude

Officially PUPO with :baby::baby: they graded them second from the best and said they were really strict on grading the best embryos, but that mine could be in a book. I'm so happy.


----------



## BabyD225

Transfer went very smooth! The blast looked even better than they thought! Officially PUPO!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pcct

Yay congrats girls on being pupo!!! Hope the 2ww treats u both kind :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Angie and Baby- CONGRATULATIONS AND TONS OF :dust: TO YOU BOTH!!!


----------



## scerena

*baby & angie* congrats on being PUPO :dance: I'm praying or you both :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Angie - that's awesome...Congrats hun...they are beauties!!!

Baby's - wow that's already hatching...wohoo. should be implanting soon.

AFM - been cramp most of today and yesterday....I hope it implantation


----------



## Mells54

Angie and Baby, congrats on being PUPO. Enjoy the 2WW and don't torture yourselves with symptom spotting...yeah right! :haha:

TTC, good luck! Sounds like some promising signs.


----------



## africaqueen

angie, wannabe, ttcbaby and Babyd- HUGE congrats to you all for being pupo! have my fingers crossed for you all x


Hi to Pcct, Mells,Peachy and all the gang x


----------



## pcct

Hey AQ :hi: hope you are ur dh are doing ok


----------



## Oculi83

Hi ladies!

Lots of baby dust to all of you!:)

Just got back from my scan. Been told that today's the last day of stims (??it's only day 8 of stimming). Tomorrow I'll be getting the trigger shot and Tuesday I have to go in for ER.


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats on being pupo Angie and BabyD!!

Oculi- I only did 8 days of stimming and ended up with 15 follicles and 13 embryos on day 5. Good luck on collection. Can't wait to hear your fertilization report :)


----------



## Oculi83

LinemansWife, really? I was just kinda surprised because before we started with the IVF cycle, they told us that I'll need to stim for at least 11 days. But yeah, I guess they know what they're doing (at least I hope so :p). I totally forgot to ask how many follies I've got. It's either 14 or 15. But the sizes vary quite a lot. :/ Just hope that we'll have at least one good embie!


----------



## LinemansWife

Oculi83 said:


> LinemansWife, really? I was just kinda surprised because before we started with the IVF cycle, they told us that I'll need to stim for at least 11 days. But yeah, I guess they know what they're doing (at least I hope so :p). I totally forgot to ask how many follies I've got. It's either 14 or 15. But the sizes vary quite a lot. :/ Just hope that we'll have at least one good embie!

I know exactly what you mean. I was worried, too. But my estrogen levels got really high so that may have something to do with it. I didn't know how many follicles we had until ER so maybe they'll tell you Tuesday. Are you doing icsi?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Occu - thats awesome less stimming the better I think. It means u are responding well!!

AFM. My boobs which have been sore since ER are not so sore anymore. I hope I'm not out of it. Anyone have any inspiring stories???


----------



## Oculi83

LinemansWife, I see. They didn't say anything about my estrogen levels. Actually, they didn't say anything at all except that I'm ready for ER. And I was too shocked to even think of anything to ask.
We're doing half IVF, half ICSI. But if the IVF half doesn't fertilize or if something seems off, then they'll do ICSI for those as well.
Did you do ICSI?
Btw.. congratulations! :D you and your dh must be super excited!:)

ttcbaby, best of luck! :D have you tested yet or are you gonna wait?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I'm waiting for my beta. I think lol


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies, wow too much has happened and don't think I've managed to keep up.. Just to update that im settling down well in my new job and things are going well.. I'm working out at least 3 times a week and eating well.. Definitely feeling healthier.. Hoping to have a healthy body in time for my 2nd IVF..

How are all of you doing? Big hello to AQ, PCCT, linesman, Mells, ttcbaby and the rest of the gang :flower:
Miss u ladies :hugs:


----------



## LinemansWife

Oculi- thanks! We are just so excited! My work threw a surprise diaper shower for me yesterday and it made me want her here so bad. 10 months is a really long wait. 
About the estrogen, they didn't tell me my levels until they were high. So they are probably normal if they haven't said anything to you. We did icsi on all of our eggs, but because of male factors. In the beginning, I wanted to do what you're doing just to see if our problem all along had been fertilization. But in the end, my dr talked me into being more aggressive and doing icsi on all of them. 

Ttc- you can do it!! It's getting so close!


----------



## BabyD225

Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, wow too much has happened and don't think I've managed to keep up.. Just to update that im settling down well in my new job and things are going well.. I'm working out at least 3 times a week and eating well.. Definitely feeling healthier.. Hoping to have a healthy body in time for my 2nd IVF..
> 
> How are all of you doing? Big hello to AQ, PCCT, linesman, Mells, ttcbaby and the rest of the gang :flower:
> Miss u ladies :hugs:

Flowermal- Hey! Glad you're feeling well... when are you planning the next cycle? Proud of you for being so healthy and happy! Excited for you to get going on here again!


----------



## BabyD225

Oculi83 said:


> LinemansWife, really? I was just kinda surprised because before we started with the IVF cycle, they told us that I'll need to stim for at least 11 days. But yeah, I guess they know what they're doing (at least I hope so :p). I totally forgot to ask how many follies I've got. It's either 14 or 15. But the sizes vary quite a lot. :/ Just hope that we'll have at least one good embie!

Occuli, I stimmed for 8 or 9 days during my IVF cycle and they told me it would be 10-12.. everyone's body responds differently...just go with the flow. 14 or 15 follies is amazing!! Let's hope you have all great quality! Excited for you to be in your 2ww... it'll go by fast, don't worry! xoxoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Flower. Glad to hear from u.


----------



## Oculi83

ttcbaby117 said:


> I'm waiting for my beta. I think lol

lol! Well, it's just a few more days! :winkwink: Don't know if I could wait. I think if I get to do ET and AF wouldn't show, I'd test one day before the beta. Just to prep myself.:blush:



LinemansWife said:


> Oculi- thanks! We are just so excited! My work threw a surprise diaper shower for me yesterday and it made me want her here so bad. 10 months is a really long wait.
> About the estrogen, they didn't tell me my levels until they were high. So they are probably normal if they haven't said anything to you. We did icsi on all of our eggs, but because of male factors. In the beginning, I wanted to do what you're doing just to see if our problem all along had been fertilization. But in the end, my dr talked me into being more aggressive and doing icsi on all of them.
> 
> Ttc- you can do it!! It's getting so close!

Wow! That's so awesome!! When is your due date? :)

We're 'unexplained'. But dh's SAs for the 3 IUIs were not that great. So, I guess we'll see if there's any other problem. Honestly, I wouldn't mind doing ICSI for all of them either. But like you, I also want to find out if 'natural' fertilization is possible or not. Just so that I know. I think if I only got a few good eggs, then they'll do ICSI for all of them. 

Did you do a day 3 or 5 transfer?



BabyD225 said:


> Occuli, I stimmed for 8 or 9 days during my IVF cycle and they told me it would be 10-12.. everyone's body responds differently...just go with the flow. 14 or 15 follies is amazing!! Let's hope you have all great quality! Excited for you to be in your 2ww... it'll go by fast, don't worry! xoxoxo

Thanks! :hugs: I hope I'll have a few good eggs and that I'll make it to the 2ww! Everything seems to be happening so fast now.


----------



## LinemansWife

Oculi- we are due October 10th. We transferred 2 blasts on day 5. If I learned anything during the whole IVF process it is that you put a lot of trust in your doctor and their decisions. I'm thankful we had such an awesome dr that explained things to us but I wouldn't want his job and have to make so many emotional decisions for people. I'm sure they'll make the right ones for you :)


----------



## Samsfan

Flowermal. Maybe Ill join you for my second round. When are you planning to start?

Hi everyone!!!!!



Flowermal said:


> Hello ladies, wow too much has happened and don't think I've managed to keep up.. Just to update that im settling down well in my new job and things are going well.. I'm working out at least 3 times a week and eating well.. Definitely feeling healthier.. Hoping to have a healthy body in time for my 2nd IVF..
> 
> How are all of you doing? Big hello to AQ, PCCT, linesman, Mells, ttcbaby and the rest of the gang :flower:
> Miss u ladies :hugs:


----------



## LPEAR

Hi Guys

Just popping in very quickly, been in New York for a week with DH. Trying to catch up but lots going on here in the last few days. There's some nice embryo pics here! Good luck in the tww girls.

Lineman - congrats on having a baby girl! I am due the day after you!

Ttc - my boobs stopped hurting in tww for a few days towards the end and then started again.

Scerena - I am so unbelievably happy for you! I feel like I have 'known' you on here for ages so it's so nice to hear about your bfp!

Hello to all the gang.

Afm - we found out before we went away that we are also having a baby girl, I was so convinced I was having a boy!!


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR- congrats!! I didn't know we were that close. Have y'all picked out a name yet?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lpear. Thanks for letting me know that and congrats on the lil girl. How precious :)


----------



## pcct

Congrats on the baby girl LPEAR :) lovely to see you pop in , hope u are keeping well :hug: 

Hey flower am doing good thanks :flower: 

To all the ladies in 2ww I hope it's treating u kind :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi guys!!

Took the first week of my 2ww off on vacation. I have to say I thought it would be relaxing but this whole time I have been just thinking about it! Im feeling a bit down not sure why I have this negative feeling. Last time I was seeing symptoms By now. I got nothing :(cry:
I hope everyone is doing well!

Happy Memorial Day !


----------



## scerena

*lpear* thank you :hugs: congratulations in having a baby girl :)

*wannabeamomma* I had zero symptoms except for dizziness... So honestly don't worry Hun I thought I was out and I was wrong :dust:

* to everyone else, I've only read the last two pages back but I hope everyone is well*


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna & TTC- Hang in there the wait is almost over!

Oculi- Welcome and best wishes on your cycle!

Afm- Sorry for anything I have missed I have been having migraines probably from the estrogen who knows. I went for my ultrasound today and have a question. They said my lining is 8mm and that is good but I see others have trilaminar (hope that's right) or triple lined so I asked her about it and she said mine isn't that it's single and B shaped or somesuch thing and that it's fine. My transfer is scheduled for June 6th and I have a call onto the clinic to ask more ?'s but I am really thinking of canceling the cycle. If my chances are less because of this I would rather not go forward and waste my embryos. Do any of you know anything about this or have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena- Congrats on your great betas dear that's awesome!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Peachy. I believe anything over 7 is good and you would still have time to thicken.


----------



## Peachy1584

TTC- Thanks. I talked to her and she made me feel a little better. Said the B was my grade basically with A being the worst and C being the triple pattern. She said it could still happen for me and doc thinks it was fine and isn't increasing estrogen and it can only get better. We'll see. Every little thing has me second guessing the whole process. How are you feeling? Staying strong about testing?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah it's totally normal to question everything or in my case....obsess. Lol

I'm waiting for my beta. I just can't brig myself to poas. I've had to many disappointments


----------



## Peachy1584

Ttc- Yeah the bfn's last time drove me crazy just not sure if I can be as strong as you are. Look at me I haven't even made it to transfer and am already obsessing about it lol. I really hope it works out for you otd is just around the corner!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, TTC, at this rate obsessing is the norm :haha:

Hang in there ladies!!


----------



## BabyD225

LPEAR- Congrats on the little one... would have loved to get together while you were in NY! Hope you enjoyed yourself!


Here's yesterday's and today's FRER pics....tell me what you think.. my only concern is that last time I was pregnant.. the line was darker at this point in time, but I've heard FET can implant later, so I'm hoping that's what I'm seeing instead of a chemical preg.... fingers crossed!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- Thanks it really is a pain in the ass you know. How are things coming along for you everything still on track?

Babyd- I can definately see the 5 day one so CONGRATULATIONS! Hope everything works out for you this time! Now I am going to be a hypocrite and tell you to stop wasting your money on those tests. Urine can be so fickle lol..


----------



## BabyD225

Easier said than done Peachy! Especially after the M/C... it's all I think about!! lol xoxoxo


----------



## wannabemomma

wooohooo BabyD! Congrats! You are so brave I am to chicken to test yet. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## BabyD225

My butt is so sore from PIO that I haven't felt much going on down there.. maybe bubbles like gas.. but could be gas.. and weirdly enough I feel almost sore down there.. like cervical soreness.. strange to describe it.. maybe its just sore from the progesterone.. during IVF I felt EVERYTHING.. strange.. these PIO are clouding my judgement. I feel like I'm developing 2 new butt cheeks from the knots! do you feel anything! TEST on FRER!!! Fingers crossed for u!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

lol!!! I understand the butt pain! The PIO shots are bruising me nicely. Yesterday my husband hit a vein or something and blood shot up in the syringe. It was awesomely painful. This morning was much better!

I am not feeling anything really like I did last time. However, last time I had a chemical so not sure if that is a good thing or not. I started having hot flashes yesterday. My boobs are more sore this time around but I was wondering if that might be from all the estrogen I am now on!! I am also on heprin (because of miscarriage last time) that shot HURTS. It is a small needle but talk about bruising OMG.

I am to scared!!!! I am want to pretend I am pregnant until the last possible moment!! Pregnant until proven otherwise right?


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> lol!!! I understand the butt pain! The PIO shots are bruising me nicely. Yesterday my husband hit a vein or something and blood shot up in the syringe. It was awesomely painful. This morning was much better!
> 
> I am not feeling anything really like I did last time. However, last time I had a chemical so not sure if that is a good thing or not. I started having hot flashes yesterday. My boobs are more sore this time around but I was wondering if that might be from all the estrogen I am now on!! I am also on heprin (because of miscarriage last time) that shot HURTS. It is a small needle but talk about bruising OMG.
> 
> I am to scared!!!! I am want to pretend I am pregnant until the last possible moment!! Pregnant until proven otherwise right?

How many times a day do you have to do PIO? I only have to do one at night.. the shots have been ok.. but I'm literally crippled the next day.. I have been limping since I started them. I'm so sore and tight! And I follow all the rules! lol 

Yes.. PUPO! I'm so worried about chemicals....or another MC... I feel nothing now, and that worries me a bit. No boob soreness, no headache, not particularly tired except that I have cut out my coffee :)

I'm bruising too... sucks!!! I take baby aspirin, and estrogen 3xday.. maybe i'm emotional! I cry a lot now.. and I'm not a crier! :)


----------



## wannabemomma

hahaha I understand the crying. I am on 2 estrogen pills a day plus estrogen gel I have to rub on my upper arm every night. It makes me so crazy emotional. I cry, especially when this commerical on the radio comes on talking about the new maternity ward at the local hospital. I am not a crier either! My husband just shakes his head.

I take the PIO once a day. We did them at night the last time but this time we moved it to morning because my husband has started working for the baseball team here in town (stl cardinals) and most of the games are at night. I am to chicken to try and give them to myself in the thigh so he has to be here!!!

For the past few days I feel like my ovaries are very heavy. Doesnt make sense because I did FET. It felt like right after egg retrevial. I swear what we put our bodies through!!! I feel like a human pin cushion at the moment. Heprin in the front and PIO in the back!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Haha crazy right? I feel like a pin cushion too! I like to get the PIO at night and then massage and heating pad as I fall asleep.. Try and forget the pain! lol 

SL Cardinals? That's awesome!! We're big baseball fans here.. going to a Yankees VS Mets game tomorrow night actually :)

Oh I want you to test so badly!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

oohhh that sounds like a good game! Yes, we are big baseball fans! My husband is a videographer for them. He does the games but also little things like interviews and when the players do their charity events. So he follows them to the hospital and films them interacting with the kiddos. It is a neat job for him!

I go in Monday. If I dont cave this weekend....... my husband will be working all weekend so I will need to keep myself occupied. Im so scared its going to be a BFN though.


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> oohhh that sounds like a good game! Yes, we are big baseball fans! My husband is a videographer for them. He does the games but also little things like interviews and when the players do their charity events. So he follows them to the hospital and films them interacting with the kiddos. It is a neat job for him!
> 
> I go in Monday. If I dont cave this weekend....... my husband will be working all weekend so I will need to keep myself occupied. Im so scared its going to be a BFN though.

then cave now so you don't! Peer pressure!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wannabe - I am with ya....PUPO....I have my OTD tomorrow and I woke up this morning dreading it already. I have no symptoms other than on and off sore boobs....My bloating and everything else is gone which I imagine is not a good sign, but I am trying not to get depressed until I absolutely have to.

babyd - I envy your strength in testing and yes there is a nice line there!

peachy - I think after 4 years of nothing but BFN's it is hard to believe that I could actually get a BFP!


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- (Whispers) Congratulations! sending you lots of sticky positive vibes x

Tccbaby- Lots of luck for testing tomorrow! x

Wannabe- Good luck! x

Hi to all the gang x


----------



## BabyD225

AQ- thanks- *cautious* this time! I see your updates on facebook so I know you're doing well. Have a drink for me next time you go out! My dh doesn't believe that the second faint line is for real because it's too light he said!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, yes things are going as planned so far. I started Lupron and next Wednesday is my baseline us. I'll find out how my donor is progressing as well.


----------



## ttcbaby117

AQ. Thanks so much. I'm so nervous!!


----------



## LPEAR

Good luck ttc, everything crossed for you. X


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BadyD - There are definately lines on those FRERS!! Mine looked like that but then disappeared as it was a chemical, although my second was lighter than the first, not darker. The main thing is the progression and that second one definatley looks darker! Will you be testing everyday now until OTD?

TTC - Good luck for today, will be hoping for you x


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks Bump!! I tested again.. but now I don't think I will until the OTD next Wednesday...fingers crossed it stays this way!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## scerena

Sorry I haven't read back but just wanted to congratulate *BabyD* your lines are amazing :happydance: so happy for you :)

*ttcbaby* wishing you all the best today, I'm praying for you :hugs:

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Thinking about you ttc!!


----------



## pcct

Wooo hoo congrats babyD am soooo happy for u Hunnie!!! u deserve this so much! :wohoo:


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks PCCT.. I'm still so cautious because of the horrible MC a couple of months ago.. and it doesn't feel real at all because it's so early... but I hope it sticks and this is my forever baby.. meanwhile.. how ru feeling? Belly getting big? I wish u could post a pic!! How do u feel?


----------



## pcct

Totally Hun and that why am guna have u in my thoughs every day! We were pretty much cycle buddies back in feb and to see u get ur bfp again is truly amazing .. This is ur forever bean :hugs: I have started a new journal and I have all my pics on page 1 if u want to have a look? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttle-ivf-cupcake-after-6yrs.html#post27594933

We are doing good am back at work now and feet kill me :dohh:


----------



## BabyD225

pcct said:


> Totally Hun and that why am guna have u in my thoughs every day! We were pretty much cycle buddies back in feb and to see u get ur bfp again is truly amazing .. This is ur forever bean :hugs: I have started a new journal and I have all my pics on page 1 if u want to have a look?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ttle-ivf-cupcake-after-6yrs.html#post27594933
> 
> We are doing good am back at work now and feet kill me :dohh:

can't wait to read and see pics!! feeling kicks? xoxo Thank you for the thoughtfulness.. happy we can be pregnant together again!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you so much ladies! I must say this TWW and now this wait for my beta result is def. the worst part of IVF. No one tells you about this part! I was so caught up on the ER and ET and also the stimming that I didn't even think how hard the doing nothing and hoping would be!


----------



## pcct

:yipee: just feeling flutters :) 

Ttc been thinking of u all day hopemu r not waiting to much longer on ur results :dust:


----------



## LPEAR

BabyD looking good! Really hope it's your forever baby. X


----------



## Jess1202

BabyD225 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> oohhh that sounds like a good game! Yes, we are big baseball fans! My husband is a videographer for them. He does the games but also little things like interviews and when the players do their charity events. So he follows them to the hospital and films them interacting with the kiddos. It is a neat job for him!
> 
> I go in Monday. If I dont cave this weekend....... my husband will be working all weekend so I will need to keep myself occupied. Im so scared its going to be a BFN though.
> 
> then cave now so you don't! Peer pressure!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree! Cave! lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

negative beta


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ttc - huge :hugs: if you need to talk you can always pm me. :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Ash...I guess though they look good I might just have crappy eggs.


----------



## wannabemomma

sorry to hear that TTC. My thoughts are with you. :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Ttc- I am so sorry. Don't think crappy eggs sometimes it takes a few tries for absolutely no reason other than crappy luck :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't written in a while. I only posted a couple of times. 
Just thought I would update and let you all know that I started my medications last week (20th may) and have been having my bloods taken and scans every two days. The scans have shown that my follicles have responded quickly and i have 13 viable follicles that they can see.
They have moved my egg collection forward by two days to this Monday (3rd June) and I am getting very excited/nervous. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Mells54

TTC, so sorry. We're here if you need us. :hugs:

Dan, congrats on a great response. Hang in there...everything will be fine. At this point just take it easy as you will begin to feel very full in the belly.


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks Mells, went for my last scan today and have 10 follicles to be retrieved and a possible 4 more if they grow by Monday. Getting nervous now asmonday is coming up so fast lol. The nurse told me my lining was thinner today but still above the number they need so that worried me a little but keeping optimistic and happy so far :)


----------



## wannabemomma

well ladies it I think I having another chemical...well I know I am. Woke up to blood this morning and lots of cramping. My husband and I fought about doing the shots or not because the doctor was not calling back from the exchange. So he made me take a HPT and it came out positive :(

The cramping is still kinda there but no more blood at the moment. How can this be happening again!?!?! I cant go through this again.


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe.. don't give up.. can it be late implantation.. or vanishing twin?... I'd still be hopeful! What did your RE say?


----------



## Mells54

Oh Wanna, my heart is breaking for you...but like Baby said, there are other explanations to bleeding. Will your RE be able to see you? :hugs:


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD- So happy for you x

ttc- I am so sorry for your BFN but don't despair. It was your 1st cycle and you got good quality embies, nature just let you down. Thinking of you x

Wannabe- Im sorry. Really hope its implantation bleeding x

angie- How are you coping? x

Hi to Pcct, Mells, Peachy, Line and all the gang x


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks everyone! My doctor had me come in for blood work to check my numbers. He was talking about FET implanting later than fresh sometimes. As of right now I have no more cramps and the spotting is not just colored stain on TP not even blood anymore...... praying praying it stays this way!! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Last time my spotting was really light pink and that is when I miscarried.

This morning it was bright pink and then turned brownish and now is just like stain if that makes sense...... sorry that might be TMI!


----------



## BabyD225

Wanna- Hoping that it was late implantation! Happy you have some relief


----------



## LinemansWife

Ttc- I'm so sorry. I know there's nothing I can say to make it better but I'm praying for you. 

Wanna- I had heavy, heavy bleeding at 7-8 weeks and it was because I was losing a twin. I did end up losing the twin but the other baby was fine. Still heartbreaking but it really could be any number of things. I'll be praying for you! What is your dr going to do?


----------



## angielude

Hey all; the 2ww has been horrendous. I mean literally just torture. I still have five days until I test! Maybe you guys can tell me if my symptoms sound promising. I had a 3 day transfer last Friday; for the past couple of days I have felt mild cramping. Today I had what felt like a painful knot slightly above my belly button, insomnia, sore boobs, and the veins in my chest and breast are very bright and blue. Literally looks like a road map. I am also gettin some sort of red spots on my face that isn't acne. Could all of this be the progesterone?


----------



## Mells54

Angie, I would say it sounds promising, but of course these meds have a way of messing with our minds...especially progesterone. Good luck and hang in there!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey guys! My beta came back 108! So we have to retest on Monday to make sure its doubling. Then the following Monday they could do an U/S to make sure something about the sack. No more cramping though. Its still slightly spotting but its more brown and lighter!


----------



## dandan1331

Wannabe-that sounds great! Keep us all updated on the results.

I am getting ready to take my pregnyl(HCG) shot in about 2 hours so am starting to get nervous for Monday now, but I am feeling very positive about it all :)


----------



## wannabemomma

Good luck dandan!!


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, that's a positive number. I hope your spotting stays away!!!!

Dan, congrats on trigger. Enjoy the shot free day tomorrow. Do they give you anything to help relax on ER. They gave me Valium and it really helped.


----------



## BabyD225

Hey All-
I was away this weekend so I haven't read down to write personals yet... will do so soon...

I started spotting on Friday afternoon... very light brown and then a darker brown on Saturday.. very light again today.. only see it when I wipe. The RE said it is very normal during IVF/FET but I'm just worried because I've seen many positive HPT's already so implantation bleeding would have happened a week ago... It never got bright red or clumpy and I have no cramps associated with it.. Dont know what it could be but I'm hoping it's not a bad sign... any insight is appreciated ladies! xo


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey baby d! From everything I have read if there is no cramping it is ok. I understand the concern though. Did you do your beta yet?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi everyone, so I had the egg retrieval today, I was terrified lol. But it all went great. They put me fast asleep so I don't remember any of it lol. And the best thing... I'm not in pain at all lol. But that could be because of the painkillers they have given me lol. S it went great and they retrieved 12 eggs!!! Amazing lol. Made my morning :) they're going to give me a call in the morning to let me know how many fertilised. 
Wannabe- did you get to check the numbers again today?


----------



## wannabemomma

That is great DanDan! 12 is a wonderful number!! Please rest up now so when those meds wear off you are still feeling fine! Remember to drink plenty of fluids. 

Yes, I did another blood test this morning. Praying my numbers go up nicely.......so hard to concentrate here at work!


----------



## wannabemomma

ladies - My beta #2 came back at 343!!! woohoo!! I go in on Friday to check to make sure the sac and everything looks good......now something new to worry about!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dandan1331

That's great news wannabe. Sounds promising :) 
I am resting up, can't believe how much I have slept this afternoon lol and I didn't even know I was tired!


----------



## scerena

*dandan* yay amazing number :happydance: I agree relax and keep up your fluids :hugs:

*wannabemomma* how many weeks are you??? Glad your numbers went up :) I have my scan thurs I'm so nervous!!

*babyd* I'm not sure Hun but I heard if its not bright red hen it might just be old blood?
Have they offered you a scan or bloods???
Praying everything is ok for you :hugs:

* to everyone else, I've only read this last page, so hoping everyone else is well*


----------



## pcct

Fab number dandan :yipee: 
Wannabe- so glad to hear your beta number fantastic :)
BabyD- thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

scerena said:


> *dandan* yay amazing number :happydance: I agree relax and keep up your fluids :hugs:
> 
> *wannabemomma* how many weeks are you??? Glad your numbers went up :) I have my scan thurs I'm so nervous!!
> 
> *babyd* I'm not sure Hun but I heard if its not bright red hen it might just be old blood?
> Have they offered you a scan or bloods???
> Praying everything is ok for you :hugs:
> 
> * to everyone else, I've only read this last page, so hoping everyone else is well*

I will be 5 weeks on Friday when I go in.


----------



## BabyD225

Thanks for the concern ladies... My beta test is on Wednesday so 36 hours to go, but who's counting? lol I'm still spotting, it's like a light light brown stain when I wipe. There's been no cramping, in fact I dont really feel anything except my sore butt from PIO! Eager to see what the beta number is, but more importantly what the second beta is and then sono to see what's going on or if this was in fact just implantation bleeding or FET bleeding.... This waiting is just amplified now. Hope this week flies by so I know either way! xo


----------



## Mells54

Dan Dan, 12 is great!

BabyD I can't wait to hear your beta. I know it will put your mind at ease a bit.

Hi Scerena!

Wanna, awesome beta! Keep it going!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Dan Dan - 12 really is a great number, I'd be over the moon with that. Glad you're feeling ok as well. Are you having ICSI? Bet you're feeling glad that EC and stimming is now out of the way!

Wanna - Really pleased that your beta went up! :happydance:

BabyD - Brown blood sounds better than bright red so hang on in there girl, although understandably a worry after what you've been through. Are you still testing with HPT's now?

AFM just waiting for AF to show (due over this weekend but hoping she's early!) and then time to get this show on the road for a second time. Nervous, excited, scared, everything rolled into one. Quite realistic about the prospect of a negative this time though :blush:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi bumpsparkle, no I'm not doing ICSI just the normal ivf. The clinic called me this morning and told me that out of the 12 eggs retrieved, 7 were mature enough to fertilise, and all 7 did fertilise, so I'm happy at the minute lol. Don't like these pessaries though lol.


----------



## BabyD225

bumpsparkle- I stopped testing on HPT... I just figured that HCG would still be in my system so they'd show positive even if I wasn't... the number on my beta will definitely set my mind at ease!


----------



## wannabemomma

DanDan- that is awesome for not doing ICIS!! 

BabyD- Have everything crossed for you girl!! Let's do this full term together this time!:hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Dan Dan - All 7 is really good news! I got 8 eggs last time and only 5 fertilised (with ICSI) so to get 100% fertilisation rate with normal ivf is brill! Have they hinted about whether a 3 or 5 day transfer yet?

BabyD - is the HCG done a bit differently with FET, i.e a bit later than in a fresh cycle?


----------



## dandan1331

Not yet. This morning when I spoke to them they said they would look at them tomorrow, and then give me an idea as to whether it would be thursday(day 3) or saturday(day 5) I'm hoping for Saturday, but I'll be happy either way, just getting very excited :)


----------



## pcct

Sounds just like my cycle and fert report was like dan dan :thumbup: so excited for you!! :) I guess u will most likely do a day 5 transfer :)


----------



## dandan1331

Pcct, yay! You've got me excited all over again lol.
I just looked at your journey and it sounds a lot like my cycle has gone lol. Congratulations btw (a little late I know) keeping my fingers crossed i'll be the same as you :)


----------



## pcct

Wooo hoo defo sounds great all tho we egg shared so as u no my 11 eggs got split ect but very very close to your cycle just now :) 

Thank you for the Congratlations :hugs: won't be long until am saying that to you :dance:


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- i'm right with u... we're gonna do this the whole healthy 9 mos!!

Bump.. I'm confused by what you're asking... I think you're referencing my HCG comment.. I only said the Hcg would be in me because all my previous HPT's were positive from last week so I figured it would still show positive even if I had a chemical... I never got a trigger shot with FET if that's what you're asking. I was put on estrogen twice a day (estradiol), then it was bumped up to 3x day. I started progesterone in sesame oil injections two sundays ago, and I do them one time at night. I then took Doxycyline and Medrol twice a day, starting a few days before the frozen transfer and one day after. I'm still on the estrogen and progesterone now...and will be for many weeks from my understanding. :)


----------



## Bumpsparkle

BabyD - Ah I see, sorry, I thought you meant testing out the HCG trigger and thought that would be out of your system by now, and then I got confused as I didn't think you had a trigger with FET so thought I'd ask. Makes sense that there would be HCG in your system for a BFP though, DOH!:blush:


----------



## wannabemomma

ladies - I am so scared. I have a question for those who preggo..... Today will mark 4weeks5days for me and my boobs are no longer sore.....Is this common or am I starting to maybe miscarry again? I am so scared to miscarry. I do not have any cramping or spotting or anything but am petrified. I have been having this water discharge (sorry TMI!). Can someone give some advise or ease my mind?[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## africaqueen

Wannabe- Sooo relieved for you that things are going well! x

BabyD- Still sending lots of sticky vibes x

Bump- Lots of luck for you 2nd cycle x

Dandan- Great amount of embies! good luck x

Hi to Pcct, Mells, ttc, Peachy, Line and all the gang x

AFM- Back on my diet as gained a lot of weight during and after our fail so want to get fit an feel good again. I go on holiday to the isle of man in a few wks time with my dad and then in October me and hubby are going to Spain for a week of sunbathing, dining and partying! we defo need it! We are possibly going to Nigeria in Jan too for hubby's friends wedding an to meet all the in laws etc and after that we are saving until we have enough funds for one more cycle of IVF and this time we will be trying mild IVF to see if we can get 1 good quality egg rather than blasting my poor eggs with so manyb drugs xxx


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- I don't know about symptoms disappearing... I actually don't have any at all.. all I've read on that is that it could mean something but don't lose hope now. Call the doctor and ask for a sono or bloods again. Sometimes there are hormonal shifts so symptoms come and go. xoxo


----------



## dandan1331

Afternoon ladies, so the clinic called me today and said that out of my 7 fertilised, 5 carried on as they would expect, and they want me to come in tomorrow for a 3 day transfer. Don't know whether to be worried about that or just keep happy.


----------



## BabyD225

dandan1331 said:


> Afternoon ladies, so the clinic called me today and said that out of my 7 fertilised, 5 carried on as they would expect, and they want me to come in tomorrow for a 3 day transfer. Don't know whether to be worried about that or just keep happy.

Be excited!! I transferred one embryo on day three and got prego from it last cycle!!! I felt implantation and everything!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you BabyD made me feel better about a 3 day transfer :)


----------



## BabyD225

of course DanDan!

Everyone else.. what was your first beta number and how many day transfer was it?


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD - This time around first beta was 11dp3dt and it was 108. Beta #2 was 343.


----------



## pcct

Dandan personally I don't think there is much diff with a 3 or a 5  

Wanna- About the symtoms... My sore boobs went early on and came back again the boob thing comes and goes and when mine went I worried coz I hadn't and still dont have any symtoms


----------



## LinemansWife

Wanna- my symptoms came and went also. My boobs would be terribly sore one day and then nothing the next. I had morning sickness from about 6 weeks and it came and went too. What is the next step for you?


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD- my first beta was 280 on 9dp5dt


----------



## wannabemomma

Linesman - Thank you that is reassuring!! I go on Friday I will be exactly 5 weeks. They want to check to make sure everything is where it should be? To measure the sac and make sure its not etopic. After miscarrying last time I just want to sit VERY still in a bubble. I know that if its going to happen it will. I am just trying to relax and not be worry wort but it is hard!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Wanna- I know exactly what you mean! I'm 22 weeks and found out yesterday that my cervix has started funneling. So now I am scared to even move. I think all this worrying prepares us for when we have our little ones. I'm so glad they're doing an early ultrasound for you. I had to wait until I was 7 weeks and it was torture!


----------



## LPEAR

Wanna - my boob soreness would come and go, I was constantly prodding them and googling what it meant, of course I just read loads of bad stuff! I had loads of watery cm that came in gushes, it seems quite common.

AQ - good to hear you have lots to look forward to! The clinic where I had my ivf are real advocates of mild ivf. Have a look on the complete fertility website, there are some interesting studies on there.I read about women getting lots of eggs and lots are poor quality, someone I know got 22 and something like 7 fertilized, I got 11 and 9 fertilized. It's also much cheaper, my whole cycle only cost £3600. I also know someone who was being given five vials per day of whatever drug and was only getting around two immature eggs, then she did one vial per day and get three mature eggs! 

Dandan - I had a three day transfer and an 22 weeks! I think they tend to do five day if they are struggling to choose the best embryo so they let them go on longer to see which ones develop, whereas a couple of mine were storming ahead so it was an easy choice. I was disappointed when I found out I was having a three day but it's really not a bad thing!

Linesman - what does that mean regarding your cervix? How did you find out it was funneling? I hope you're ok.


----------



## BabyD225

BETA IS.....................777!!!!!!:happydance: :bfp:


----------



## angielude

Got my blood test today. :bfp: my level is 195. I am still in shock, but ecstatic.


----------



## wannabemomma

woohooo ladies!!!! congrats!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ceejay123

dandan1331 said:


> Thank you BabyD made me feel better about a 3 day transfer :)

Exciting Exciting Exciting! x


----------



## pcct

:wohoo: :yipee: huge congrats Angie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

I'm so excited.. the RE said I don't need a second beta because the number is good so straight on to a sonogram on Monday!


----------



## pcct

BabyD yay!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: gawjus number babyD this is your forever little bean!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## scerena

*angie* CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: :wohoo: wishing you a h&h 9 months :)

*babyD* amazing beta :dance: CONGRATULATIONS :)

*DanDan* I've seen 3dt be successful don't loose hope you have a good chance still :hugs:

*linemanswife & LPEAR* how are you both doing???

*wannabeamomma* gl with your scan on Friday :)

*AFM*: I've got my first scan tomorrow- I will be 6w2d and I'm scared! Fx'd all will be ok!

* to anyone I missed *


----------



## LPEAR

BabyD and Angie congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months to you both!

Hi Scerena - I'm good thank you, getting quite large now! I have my fingers crossed for you for the scan tomorrow, make sure you let us know how it goes.


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations ladies... Sounds like this is a lucky forum to be on :)


----------



## Sunshine24

BabyD and ANGIE! WOOHOOO!! Congrats ladies!!

This is a lucky forum! :)


----------



## africaqueen

BabyD and angie- Huge congrats to you both! x

Scerena- Good luck for tomorrow! x

LPEAR- Yes i have read good things about mild IVF in women with low AMH so worth a shot x


----------



## LinemansWife

BabyD and Angie- huge congrats!! So excited for y'all!

LPEAR- I told my dr that I'd been having some contractions and she ordered a vaginal ultrasound to check my cervix. I'd just had an abdominal ultrasound and you couldn't see it. My cervix is still long and closed so they're just watching it for now. But sooooo scary!


----------



## Mells54

BabyD and Angie! congrats!!!!

AQ, sounds like a good plan. Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## LPEAR

Lineman - hope they keep a close eye on you, make sure you take it easy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congratulations BabyD and Angie!!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey ladies - called the doc this morning. Something just does not seem right. I have requested more blood work. She agreed. say some prayers for me. I am not sure I can go through this again.


----------



## BabyD225

What's wrong wannabe?? What are you feeling? I wish things could just be easy for you.. thinking about you and hoping for good news from the Doctor


----------



## dandan1331

What is happening wannabe?

So, I went for my embryo transfer today, I had two embryos transferred, one 4cell and one 6cell, I guess we did a 3 day transfer because they aren't as fast as they would like, they said that my others aren't good enough to freeze but they will grow them some more until the weekend and see if they continue to grow and if they do then we can freeze.


----------



## dandan1331




----------



## dandan1331

That was my two embryos lol sorry took me a while to figure it out


----------



## BabyD225

dandan1331 said:


> View attachment 625769

Congrats on being PUPO dan dan... enjoy this relaxation time! When I did a 3 day transfer during my first IVF cycle they told me they transferred the best one and they didn't think the rest would survive until day five. Sure enough, I am almost five weeks pregnant with my 6 day hatching blastocyst, and another 6 day blast is frozen as well. Just wait and see!


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> What's wrong wannabe?? What are you feeling? I wish things could just be easy for you.. thinking about you and hoping for good news from the Doctor

oh BabyD - I lost all my symptoms yesterday. I mean everything there is no more bloating, no more sore boobs, no more cm, no more tiredness......its just like last time. Im praying for a miracles but in the back of my mind I just feel like this is another chemical or would it even be considered a chemical at 5 weeks?


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> BabyD225 said:
> 
> 
> What's wrong wannabe?? What are you feeling? I wish things could just be easy for you.. thinking about you and hoping for good news from the Doctor
> 
> oh BabyD - I lost all my symptoms yesterday. I mean everything there is no more bloating, no more sore boobs, no more cm, no more tiredness......its just like last time. Im praying for a miracles but in the back of my mind I just feel like this is another chemical or would it even be considered a chemical at 5 weeks?Click to expand...

Wannabe.. try not to lose hope, but I think it's a good idea that you're going to see the doctor.. when are you going? A chemical I think is before u can prove it with a sono and beta's... Maybe all the hormones were what was giving you symptoms and not the actual pregnancy.. I have no symptoms and my beta shows im pregnant. Let me know when youre going... I wish I could give you a hug or go with you. xo


----------



## Peachy1584

Wannabe- First congratulations and second try not to worry so much. Doc told me frozen cycles are different because during fresh your ovaries and estrogen are going crazy giving you symptoms of pregnancy. I was worried and asked because I thought it was all about the progesterone and I haven't so much as had even slightly sore boobs so thought I was doing it wrong :hugs:

Dan- Best of luck in the crazy 2ww!

Congratulations to the rest of the BFP ladies how exciting I am so happy for you!

AQ- It so good to hear from you and I am totally envious of all your plans! Happy belated b-day! Mine was the 19th also but unfortunately I have 4 years on you! Went through a long episode of migraines so have been trying to keep up as much as I my noggin would allow.


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I hope this visit to the doc will put your mind at ease. All of the emotions and hormones make our minds work overtime. I'm praying for you, Girl!

Dan, congrats on being PUPO.

AFM, all systems go. My baseline looked good and my donor starts stimming on the 15th.


----------



## dandan1331

Sorry ladies I'm still new to this lol what is PUPO?


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- Pregnant until proven otherwise.

Mells- I am glad everything is looking good for you. Hope TD produces a lot for you!


----------



## dandan1331

Thankyou, don't feel so silly now lol.


----------



## wannabemomma

ladies - Thank you for you prayers!! It came back 1074 and it was 343 on Monday...... cant wait for the u/s tomorrow to hopefully see a sac!


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna-Sooo happy for you can't wait to hear your sono results!

Dan- When is your otd?


----------



## dandan1331

So so so happy for you wannabe! Great news :)

Peachy, sorry about this, but what is OTD? Lol I'll get the hang of it soon :)


----------



## Ceejay123

Official test date x


----------



## dandan1331

Lol thank you. My OTD is June 18th.


----------



## Mells54

So happy for you wanna!


----------



## Samsfan

Wannabe. Im soooo happy for you. I was with you in February and my heart broke for you then...so this is so well Deserved!!!!!!

Angie. Congrats!!!!!

Hello everyone. Ive been down in the dumps. Trying to take off weight i put after last IVF!!!! I cant believe 17 lbs!!!!


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan, you aren't alone. I'm trying to get off some extra pounds as well, and even though I work out and eat better nothing's moving. I'm very frustrated. Good luck!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Dan Dan - Congrats on being PUPO!! The 2ww is a real rollercoaster, will you be testing yourself or waiting for the blood test on OTD?

AFM - Had my baseline today as AF arrived early and got the go ahead to start stims from 2mrw. 5 follicles seen on each side at this point which I'm hoping is a good start. 2mrw and Sunday will be interesting with the injections though as we're camping and so it's going to be a challenge to not only keep it on the sly but also to remember how to do them in a hot confined space lol! 

I'm a real mix of emotions at the moment. One minute I'm calm and chilled and just going with the flow as it happens, and then the next minute I'm excited and anxious like before. It's comforting to know the process this time around though as gives a little bit of confidence. Felt ok going into clinic today until they mentioned the chemical pregnancy that happened last time which brought back all the feelings of sadness, but they did say it was a really positive sign that something had started to happen last time.


----------



## dandan1331

Bumpsparkle, my sister keeps trying to convince me to test before my OTD, but I keep thinking I'm going to "jinx" it if I do it early lol. I have no idea yet :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Samsfan- if it makes you feel better I have gained more than that. I definately need to learn not to eat my stress!

Bumpsparkle- Right with you on the shifty feelings. I wish I could be optimistic all the time but was so devastated with my last bfn I can't help but try to protect myself from that pain and disappointment. :hugs:

Dan- To test or not to test? Such a difficult decision. With my fresh cycle I tested everyday and it killed me to see the single line each time and then scour the internet for hope it was too early or had late implantation trying to reassure myself as hope faded everyday. Just prepare yourself and only do it if it's what you want to and remember it's never for sure until beta day so be careful not to hurt yourself needlessly. I think this time I will wait and test on otd just so I know before the call but we will see if I have that sort of self control. The 2ww is pure hell and in my case it's only 8 days!


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Happy belated birthday to you too. Hope you are doing well x

Dandan- Good luck for the 2ww x

Mells- Glad all going well x

BabyD and angie- Hope you are both enjoying the happy feeling of being pregnant x

wannabe- So glad your numbers have risen so well. Great news x

Sams- Iv gained a LOT of weight in past 2mths. 20lbs! back at slimming world now. Determined to shift a few stone before xmas and the rest before next summer x

Bump- Lots of luck. IVF is so hard after a fail. Cannot believe we will be doing our 4th cycle next summer x

Hi to all the gang xxx


----------



## Samsfan

Mells, Peachy, and AQ. Do you think its the ivf drugs? Or just stresss eating?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, nothing much to report today. The clinic did call me this morning and told me that my other three embryos stopped growing, so I don't have any to freeze :( keeping my fingers crossed this one will work


----------



## Peachy1584

Samsfan- I think it's definately the meds for sure but in my case the stress keeps eating when I am no longer hungry :dohh: I called yesterday to refill my progesterone and asked the lady (I am on progesterone in ethyl oleate) if they mixed it according to weight because I have so obviously gained and she said no it's not by weight and told me not to feel bad she talks to ladies all the time on IF meds that have weight gain. Had even talked to a gal earlier who could no longer button her pants! We go through a lot with all this stuff hon don't beat yourself up over it (yes I am a hypocrite). We put it on and we can take it off :hugs:

Dandan- I am sorry you have none to freeze but I hope you know that is very common and really has no bearing on your outcome . I see success stories all the time when there is nothing left to freeze. You always seem so upbeat so stay positive and focus on the 2 embies inside. I have everything crossed for you hoping for the twins you want so much :dust:


----------



## Mells54

Samsfan, I think it's the meds...not to mention I have thyroid problems to begin with so I already struggle. I work out 5-6 days a week for almost an hour, and I have started eating more fruit and veggies and the scale hasn't moved. With that said I know I feel better on the inside so I can't stress about it anymore.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies...congrats on all the bfps!

Sams - I am with ya hun....I feel so big since my failed IVF.....I am starting my exercise and diet program on Monday. Does anyone know if it is ok to exercise again after a failed IVF?


----------



## LinemansWife

I swear that it's the drugs! So glad I'm not the only one that put on some weight. The ice cream that I rewarded myself with after my injections had absolutely nothing to do with it :)


----------



## Samsfan

Very funny!!!! For the two weeks i was on the drugs I was steady because I ate protein and was careful, but in the last two months I put on twenty lbs. I think its stress eating!!! Unless the drugs have a residual effect. Well. Here is going back to protein bc i dont want to go through my second cycle at this weight!!!!!

Good luck ladies with the exercise. 

Melly. Sometimes fruit helps with weight gain because of the sugar. The dukan diet works everytime. 

With ivf you can start exercising after your test date. 




LinemansWife said:


> I swear that it's the drugs! So glad I'm not the only one that put on some weight. The ice cream that I rewarded myself with after my injections had absolutely nothing to do with it :)


----------



## Samsfan

Ttcbaby. Speak to your FS about exercise. I stated a week after test date. 



ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies...congrats on all the bfps!
> 
> Sams - I am with ya hun....I feel so big since my failed IVF.....I am starting my exercise and diet program on Monday. Does anyone know if it is ok to exercise again after a failed IVF?


----------



## angielude

Dan- just wanted to give you a little relief. I had a three day transfer with no frosties. They transferred two beautiful embies. I am now in my fifth week of pregnancy. Don't lose hope; it can definitely happen. First beta was 195 and second I got yesterday was 413.


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you everyone for the nice words. I think I was just feeling sorry for myself this morning, as since then I have had a great day out in the beautiful sun :) I am not going to lose any hope until my bloods are done :) 
I have felt great all day today, except for the last few hours, my eyes have felt very achey and my nose feels like the beginning of a cold :( we shall see in the morning :)


----------



## dandan1331

Morning ladies, I am hating this 2ww lol, just can't wait it find out lol. So, woke up without a cold today, thank god, but I am having AF like cramps today, feels like AF is about to start, a little worrying as originally my period would be due in 2 days time, but the clinic told me it would not start so long as I keep taking the progesterone pessaries. How are you ladies doing today? Any news form anyone? :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- Your clinic is right so try not to worry about the cramps they really seem to happen to most people. Are you trying to keep busy or just laying low? I have a week off work and am now thinking perhaps that wasn't for the best. My transfer was the 6th like you but mine was a fet with 6 day embies so my otd is the 14th. Waiting and analyzing every symptom is the worst and I told myself I wouldn't do it this time.


----------



## pcct

Hey dan first of congrats being pupo!! :dance: and sounds weird but the af pain are a very good sign :hugs: when is your otd? How many days past transfer are u?


----------



## dandan1331

My OTD is the 18th I am now 3dp3dt,just got worried about the cramps lol, really don't want my period to show lol.felt a bit sick today too, but I'm starting to think that im over analysing everything haha :)


----------



## pcct

It's very hard not to tho isn't it lol ...I said I wouldn't symtoms spot and I did.. Way to much :dohh:


----------



## Ceejay123

And dandan has a sister that really wants her to keep testing ;) must be really annoying. X


----------



## dandan1331

lol yes you Ceejay xx


----------



## pcct

:haha: are you both sisters lol


----------



## Ceejay123

pcct said:


> :haha: are you both sisters lol

Yes sorry, haha. I've been stalking this thread to keep an eye on my sister's progress  Went with her for her insemination this week, and to be honest she did amazingly. She was calm as anything, whereas I was clutching her hand and struggling to stay dry-eyed! Haha. 

Good feelings, it's all going to work. :thumbup: Though she's not allowed twins - as I'm the designated babysitter. :dohh: Haha.


----------



## dandan1331

Lol, yes we are, as she said, she keeps stalking me lol. She tends to check on here and find out how I am before asking :)


----------



## pcct

Omg now cute haha!! I have followed her posted on this thread too and she has been a trooper :thumbup: I got a very good feeling about the cycle to dan :dance:


----------



## dandan1331

Yay! Thank you :) I've had quite a few people telling me that they have a good feeling about it, and it makes me more positive:) Thank you :D


----------



## pcct

Fabbbb!!! Being positive really does help :) I stayed positive and very optimistic through our my cycle too :) oh and I couldn't wait till otd :blush:


----------



## dandan1331

haha, I cant wait already and I'm only 3 days in lol


----------



## pcct

I tested 4dp5dt but had a very very faint line defo would not recommend testing so early :dohh:


----------



## dandan1331

lol, my otd is the 18th but I realized yesterday that if it is negative, I don't want to be told by a nurse, because at my clinic they have me do a pregnancy test there and then with them and they tell me the results of that while we wait for the blood work in the afternoon. I'd rather find out myself so I'm thinking of testing on the 16th/17th. But I don't know whether to :/


----------



## Ceejay123

dandan1331 said:


> lol, my otd is the 18th but I realized yesterday that if it is negative, I don't want to be told by a nurse, because at my clinic they have me do a pregnancy test there and then with them and they tell me the results of that while we wait for the blood work in the afternoon. I'd rather find out myself so I'm thinking of testing on the 16th/17th. But I don't know whether to :/

Haha I told you to do this on your own for that reason, and you said you'd rather a nurse tell you! Make your mind up :p. x

Edit:- plus, it's going to be positive, so it's a mute point. X


----------



## pcct

At first I thought a nurse would tell us our results and I always said I wouldn't want anyone giving me the news neg or pos so I would test my self first - but we were giving a test date and to test our self and ring with the results on the day, I rang them 1 day before otd - it is completely up to you when u feel you want to test - most people start seeing lines 10dpo ;)


----------



## dandan1331

Ceejay123 said:


> dandan1331 said:
> 
> 
> lol, my otd is the 18th but I realized yesterday that if it is negative, I don't want to be told by a nurse, because at my clinic they have me do a pregnancy test there and then with them and they tell me the results of that while we wait for the blood work in the afternoon. I'd rather find out myself so I'm thinking of testing on the 16th/17th. But I don't know whether to :/
> 
> Haha I told you to do this on your own for that reason, and you said you'd rather a nurse tell you! Make your mind up :p. x
> 
> Edit:- plus, it's going to be positive, so it's a mute point. XClick to expand...

haha Ceejay I know you did, and if its a positive I really don't mind her telling me, but it just dawned on me last night that I don't want to be told if its a negative lol. I don't know why that makes a difference to me though lol x


----------



## dandan1331

We shall see how I feel when the time gets closer :)


----------



## pcct

Haha!! I was the same I wouldn't mind at all a nurse telling us its a bfp!! But then if its a neg it's a diff story :shrug: 

Anyway think u should set up a journal :)


----------



## dandan1331

Really? I wouldn't even know how...or what to put lol


----------



## pcct

Aye you will :) I hadn't a clue how to start one never mind what to put haha am rubbish at that sort of stuff lol but done 2 so far lol - my ivf one I just updated my full story on page one and all my app days Ect then started my preggo one  easy peasy


----------



## Oculi83

Wow! This is a fast moving thread! Haven't been here for abt 2 weeks and I already can't catch up anymore. 
Hope everyone's doing great! Congrats on all the BFPs and everyone that's PUPO! Lots of baby dust to you all! :D 
Good luck to everyone who just started with their IVF! :)

AFM, I'm doing alright. Been having LOTS of cramping ever since ET. Aaaand I absolutely HATE the suppositories! It's just one gigantic mess!
My OTD is on Friday and I didn't want to test until Thursday. But this morning I broke down and POAS. It's a BFP!! Could it still be the trigger (got it 15 days ago)? The test line is fainter than the control line but you can see it very clearly! I'm in shock! I seriously expected to see yet another BFN! I'm over the moon but then again, I keep telling myself that it might be a false positive. I don't know.. I guess I'm cautiously excited? :D

Edit:

I've attached a picture. Clearly, I'm not a good photographer. Sorry about the flash. I looks very washed out on the picture but in reality the line is darker and clearer. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







POAS.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Mells54

Oculi, I see it! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Oculi83

Mells, thank you!:hugs: If it's a real BFP then I'm praying it's a sticky one![-o&lt;


----------



## Peachy1584

Oculi- Trigger should be gone by now so CONGRATULATIONS!! It's very definately positive. How many dpt are you?


----------



## Oculi83

Thank you, peachy!! :hugs: I'm 11dpt.


----------



## scerena

*oculi* your trigger would be gone by now :) CONGRATULATION :happydance: :wohoo:

*DanDan* CONGRATS on being PUPO :happydance:

:hi: to everyone else :)


----------



## pcct

Beautiful :bfp: on that test congratulations!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## wannabemomma

scerena said:


> *oculi* your trigger would be gone by now :) CONGRATULATION :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> *DanDan* CONGRATS on being PUPO :happydance:
> 
> :hi: to everyone else :)

Hey Scerena - How far along are you? I go in for my next scan at 5 weeks 6 days and I am not sure what to expect? heart beat or just fetal pole? From your picture it looks like you can def. see a little bean in there!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Scerena-What a beautiful pic!

Wanna- So happy for you hon! Try not compare. So early along every second can make a difference. I know a gal who didn't hear a heartbeat until close to 7 weeks and her baby is fine. Everyone is so different your doc will know if things look good for you.

AFM- I am now 4dp6dt and I feel nothing. Honestly I thought I had prepared myself for bfn but when at transfer I had seen the 5AA hatching and he said the 3AA was fully expanded I thought maybe I really had a chance this time even though the fresh didn't work and these were frozen. Everytime I have had hcg in my system I at least had sore bb's so I'm pretty sure there just isn't any. I know frozen can be late implanters for whatever reason but at 6 days old and hatching I believe it would have happened by now. Totally afraid to test early again because I would rather be pupo than see another bfn hpt. Sorry just bummed..


----------



## Oculi83

Scerena and pcct, thank you! :D 
Btw I love your profile pictures!


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks Peachy! Dont loose hope yet!! I didnt have implantation bleeding until 3 days before my OTD... I actually thought I was getting my period! I have everything crossed for you!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Peachy, I tested positive this morning but I have no symptoms except the cramping. But I assumed I got them from the suppositories. Other than that, nothing really. I really didn't expect to see a BFP at all. Everyone experiences things differently. ;)


----------



## wannabemomma

Congrats OCU!!!! woohoo!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

Thanks, wannabe! :D hope it's a sticky bean.


----------



## scerena

*wannabemomma* aw looking forward to your scan :) the heart starts beating at 6 weeks so you may or may not see the heartbeat, fx'd! 
I am now 6w6d today :)

*peachy* thanks :) I felt nothing Hun apart from af cramps- no implantation bleeding either, mine was a hatching blast too so fx'd for you :)

*oculi* thanks Hun :hugs:


----------



## LPEAR

Oculi - congratulations!

Wanna - I had a scan at 5 weeks 6 days and only saw a yolk sac, no fetal pole. Then at 7 weeks and 4 days I saw the fetal pole and heartbeat. At my clinic they don't scan you till 7 weeks as it's not always possible to see a hb before them and it just freaks you out otherwise!

Scerena - love your pic. Hope you are feeling well.


----------



## scerena

*lpear* thanks Hun :) I'm ok just majorly tired!!! How are you?? Can't believe you're 22weeks already!


----------



## dandan1331

Oculi - CONGRATULATIONs!!! This really is a thread for the lucky ladies.I am so happy for you :)


----------



## dandan1331

So, nothing to report today, still got cramps today, had quite a few twinges and sharp pains in my uterus today that make me get happy lol. Also, my boobs have started hurting again today, but I'm going to blame that on the progesterone for now :)
Other than that been feeling great. Very tired though, haven't been able to stay in bed past 7:30 the last couple of days, and not because I am fully rested either, because I get up feeling like I want to go back to sleep lol


----------



## LPEAR

Scerena - I know, scary how quickly it's going! You'll find it the same I'm sure!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I just wanted to let you all know that I just started a journal!!! Very strange for me lol. The link is in my signature if you would like to read it :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- I kind of wish I had done that I think it may have helped me cope with all stress.

Well ladies I am 5dp6dt and I bit the bullet and tested and it's a :bfp:! I couldn't stop bawling for half hour and I am still in shock and I know there's a long way to go before I'm out of the woods but to see that second line come up (even though faint look to the left I tried to set my avatar but I am inept at these things) was amazing :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

PEACHY- wowww! Amazing!! looks awesome!! Congrats!!! are you still in shock? did you tell DH?


----------



## pcct

Wooo hoo peach huge congrats!!!!!!!! So so happy for u!! 

And dan u know am right over there :)


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, Congrats!!!! Enjoy!!!! :yipee:


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations peachy. Omg I am so happy for you. Lets keep the BFP's coming :)


----------



## Oculi83

dandan, thank you! :D when is your OTD?

Peachy, omg! That's fantastic! Congratulations! :D


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks so much ladies. Hopefully it gets darker everyday and beta is good. The worrying is far from over I know but maybe AQ really did start a lucky thread and I pray it turns out lucky for her too!

Dan- Hoping you are next!

Mells- Hoping yours comes right after that!


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats Peachy!!


----------



## dandan1331

Oculi83 said:


> dandan, thank you! :D when is your OTD?
> 
> Peachy, omg! That's fantastic! Congratulations! :D

My OTD is June 18th and it can't come quick enough haha


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Peachy, that's fabulous news!! Really chuffed for you :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy I can't wait to hear your fab beta!:thumbup:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Had my stim day 5 scan today and things are looking good!

Lining is about 7mm and my biggest follicle is 15mm with about 6 which are btw 9mm and 14mm. I've got another scan on Fri and the plan is (at the mo) is for EC on Mon! I'm still hoping that I get more than 8 eggs this time as I'm on an slightly higher dose of Gonal-F to get a few more eggs, however, the only difference I'm seeing at the moment is that it looks as though I will stim for 1 day less than last cycle as the number of follicles look to be about the same? :shrug:

Starting to get a bad cramp like feeling in my right leg today which i'm sure happened throughout the last cycle, but it's not pleasant and i'm not sure whether it's something to worry about or just ride out?!


----------



## Oculi83

dandan, how exciting! I'll be crossing my fingers for you.:)

Bumpsparkle, are you on a short protocol?


----------



## wannabemomma

BumpSparkle - I have never heard about the leg pain. I wouldnt be worried but maybe mention it to your doc! Your getting there it sounds like though!

Dandan - all sounds great! I have everything crossed for you!

BabyD - How did your scan go?

AFM- I had spotting yesterday so I called my doctor.... I went in for an ultrasound and was scared to death..... it was baby B implanting!! So there are two sacs with one measuring a week behind!! HOLY COW!!! We saw a fetal pole with the one that is at the correct stage. He mentioned it is a high possibility that this will end up being a vanishing twin but for right now that little one is digging in!! How amazing life can be sometimes!:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle- I think your numbers sound great and with me they actually got more than they saw I'm sure it will go great and thanks for teaching me a new word. I have never heard of chuffed before lol.

BabyD- Thanks I am scared as hell! How are things going for you? Hope everything is perfect!

Wanna- That is absolutely amazing! Nature can be such a wonder.. Everything crossed that little one sticks for you as well!


----------



## wannabemomma

peachy - when do you go in for your first scan?


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, how scary! I'm glad all seems to fine for the moment. Good luck and lots of :hug: to you.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- I have no idea. My first beta is Fri so I guess we'll have to get through that first. Do you have a certain amount of time you have to stay with your RE? I ask because of they code the blood tests and ultrasounds as infertility my insurance doesn't cover it but if I do all that with my obgyn they do. Honestly I think we have all given them enough money. I'm just not sure what my options are but if it's for informational purposes I don't see why my obgyn can't just fax them anything they need to know for the sart registry.


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - my specialist graduates us to our ob at either 8 or 12 weeks depending on how we are doing. They have been coding my blood work as irregular periods. I actually started laughing when I saw the lab place type that in. Through my insurance each blood test is like 5 bucks once I meet my deductable, which was met a looong time ago
Some were more than others though if they were testing estrogen. I don't get it. Yes we have all paid enough already!!!!

Sorry I thought you already had your beta! Can't wait to hear the number!!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- I stayed with my RE for 10-12 weeks and unfortunately had to pay everything out of pocket. But my ob dr was very upfront and told me that she hasn't seen alot of IVF patients so I wasn't very comfortable only seeing her. I actually saw both of them for about 2 weeks. I think it's basically what you're comfortable with and how soon you can get in with your ob.


----------



## Oculi83

Peachy, I'll have my first beta on Fri as well. :) I'm so scared though. I'm driving myself crazy thinking about all the what ifs!


----------



## Peachy1584

Oculi- I am doing the same to myself. I keep trying to tell myself it's in Gods hands now and stressing won't do any good but it doesn't stop me. Doesn't seem fair though really that you wait so long for a bfp and it just opens up a whole new set of worries! I still don't have any symptoms either just my craziness and taking it out on my husband who has been wonderful :blush:. I really hope your beta comes back strong. I will be 8dp6dt so basically 14 dpo. Do you know what they want the first to be around?


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Oculi83 - Yes I think I'm on the short protocol. Last time I stimmed for 9 days and triggered that night and this time it looks like it might be 8 days then trigger that night. The extra 25iu on the Gonal-F just seems to have brought things forward a day rather than increasing the number of follicles/eggs but I'll see what the numbers look like at tomorrow's scan (day 7 of stims).

Good luck for beta 2mrw, got everything crossed for you :flower:


----------



## dandan1331

Morning ladies, how are you all today? I am feeling a little down today, convinced that it hasn't worked, I have felt anything since early yesterday morning (6dp3dt) just got myself down I guess :(


----------



## wannabemomma

Dandan - think positive!


----------



## dandan1331

I'm trying haha so hard though :)


----------



## Mells54

Dan, it's a defense mechanism. We tell our selves it didn't work so lessen the disappointment. But it's out of your hands (he hardest part since I'm a control freak), so try not and stress...just enjoy being PUPO! :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- You don't have to feel anything. Remember everyone says any symptoms this early are from meds anyways. I have no symptoms and got a BFP. Where is that sister of yours lurking to kick your butt? Stay upbeat I know the wait is hell. 18th right? We're all rooting for you!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Lineman- You just stayed with your RE because you were comfortable right not required to? After my tubal surgery when I got prego I had to call my doc right away to start to betas ( both times ended up ectopic) so I did beta hell with them til the scans and it just seems like the same thing to me. Not the ectopic part just the protocol.


----------



## Ceejay123

Peachy1584 said:


> Dan- You don't have to feel anything. Remember everyone says any symptoms this early are from meds anyways. I have no symptoms and got a BFP. Where is that sister of yours lurking to kick your butt? Stay upbeat I know the wait is hell. 18th right? We're all rooting for you!!



I'm here, ill kick her butt on Sunday. I'm driving to hers and staying with her for a short while. We're making my dad a jack daniels cake - and I've even told her she's not allowed any. Pregnant women aren't allowed jack daniels ;) haha.

Oh and Danielle, I had 1 and a bit of another period while I was pregnant with Riley. I didn't get sickness at all, not once. The only symptom I had was that I .. Felt pregnant. That sounds stupid haha. I got period cramps every single month when my period would have been due, for 8 months (short labour). Stop worrying until you have a reason to Worry. You're fine. X


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you, you've all cheered me up lol, even my lurky sister lol x


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- No, it wasn't required. I was having lots of problems (started bleeding and lost a twin at 8 weeks) and everything was so unfamiliar with my ob. Had it not been for that, I would have changed at about 7 weeks. It's just so expensive to stay with an RE. But as far as I know, it's all your choice.


----------



## Mells54

Dan, I agree with your lurking sister and Peachy, don't worry...until you have too. Easier said then done of course! I'm praying the 18th gets here soon!


----------



## dandan1331

So am I lol. Tank you for cheering me up everyone :)


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy.. excited for you first beta!!

Dandan- dont get down.. I'm 5w3d prego and I am just starting to feel symptoms... I swore implantation didn't happen because I felt nothing and with my IVF cycle I felt everything.. keep holding on to hope!


----------



## Peachy1584

Babyd- Sorry if I missed it but have you had an ultrasound yet? 

Oculi- Best of luck tomorrow!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Peachy, thank you! Good luck to you, too! :hugs:


----------



## Oculi83

I just got the call. My beta is 570. :D


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Huge congrats Oculi!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mells54

Yeah Oculi!!!!


----------



## Oculi83

Bumpsparkle and Mells, thank you!! :D On July 2 I gotta go in for my first ultrasound (7 weeks). Don't know how I'm going to survive till then!

How are you girls holding up?


----------



## dandan1331

Yay Oculi, a very good Beta number :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Oculi- Wow that's an amazing beta! How many dpt are you? Do they think there may be more than 1?


----------



## Oculi83

dandan, thanks! :) Can't wait for your OTD!!

peachy, have you heard from your clinic yet? 
I transferred 2 embies but I don't know if both took. I'm 17dpo (or 15dp2dt).


----------



## Peachy1584

I am 14dpo today but no I go in at 10:30 this morning. If you don't mind me asking where are you?


----------



## angielude

Oculi; huge congrats!


----------



## dandan1331

so not much today, had a terrible nights sleep last night, went to bed around 11:30pm and got up at 8:30 this morning but woke numerous times and was too hot at some points and just overall uncomfortable. Then today I have been feeling like I'm going to fall to sleep, and this morning for about 3 hours I felt sick and lightheaded, I don't feel ill but I definitely don't feel right. Anyway hope I feel better tomorrow


----------



## Bumpsparkle

It's just been confirmed that my EC is on Mon, so I trigger tomorrow evening! :wacko:

So nice to think that I've only got 1 more day of injecting to get through (only 8 days of stims this time). I can't believe how well I have felt this time around compared to the previous cycle....PMA hey! I think knowing what to expect has made a huge difference.

DH will be going in the same morning for his aspiration so we'll both be druggy and sore on Mon evening.

I've got 12 follicles with 6 that are looking like good contenders and we'll just have to see if anymore have a last minute growth spurt over the weekend. Last time I had 5 good ones at this point and they managed to find 3 more at EC so here's hoping.... :thumbup:


----------



## dandan1331

Sounds great bumpsprakle :) I'll bet you're glad the stimming part is over... I know I was, I did the same as you, only about 8 days injections and felt pretty good actually haha. Let us know on Monday how many you got :)


----------



## Oculi83

Peachy, I'm in Singapore. Moved here abt 3 years ago.;)
Can't wait for your beta! :D

angielude, thank you! :hugs: congrats to you as well!

Bumpsparkle, I only stimmed for 8 days as well! Good luck with your EC on Monday! :D


----------



## wannabemomma

Dandan - During my ttw and still sometimes now I get this "drunk feeling" I cant describe it other than feeling like I have a nice little buzz on from drinking a glass or two of wine...... now I have not been drinking but that is how it feels!! I think its from major doses of hormones going through your body!! kinda light headed and dizzy?

I also have hot flashes and mostly at night............all sounds good to me:)


----------



## BabyD225

congrats occuli!!!!! nice beta!


----------



## dandan1331

Wanna - yeah it felt like when I've had a couple of drinks (I don't drink) I feel fine now just tired, but for a couple of hours this morning I did feel like it and a bit sick too. Hopefully it's a good sign :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle- Yay that sounds very encouraging I hope you get a few more than expected!


Beta today came at 180. She said they like to see anything at least 100 at this point so not sure if mine is really promising or not I will have a repeat beta on Tues. She did say my progesterone is at 57 and that is excellent. Who the hell knows anymore :winkwink:


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Bumpsparkle- Yay that sounds very encouraging I hope you get a few more than expected!
> 
> 
> Beta today came at 180. She said they like to see anything at least 100 at this point so not sure if mine is really promising or not I will have a repeat beta on Tues. She did say my progesterone is at 57 and that is excellent. Who the hell knows anymore :winkwink:

Peachy, I think it sounds promising. If they want 100 you are 80% higher than the minimum. Don't get too caught up in the numbers bc that will make your crazy! :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Mells. How are you doing? Is everything still going as planned? Do they keep you up to date on all the specifics?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, things are going well. The donor starts stimming tomorrow, and her baseline looked goof for antral follicles. Basically, I can call anytime for an update, and if something doesn't go as planned (fx'd that doesn't happen) they will call me. My lining check is Monday so hoping for positive news.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- That sounds great. I have everything crossed for your lining check too and I'm sure stims will go well. I don't know if she has been through it before but they seem to be able to adjust things just fine to make it work. I just hope she gets a lot for you.


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, she has never donated before, but she has a son...so we know she is fertile. My lining has never been a problem so I'm confident I'll have a good check on Monday.


----------



## Oculi83

BabyD, thank you! :hugs: really hoping that little bean will stick with me for the next 9 months!

peachy, I think that's a good beta number. It's still early so, next time you test it'll be much higher! 

mells, best of luck! Hope to hear good news from you on Monday. :)


----------



## dandan1331

Morning ladies, so yesterday I had a bit of spotting (9dp3dt) it was pink earlier in the day then brown in the evening, I only spotted twice, then this morning I spotted a tiny bit and it was brown, and I took a hot and it was BFN (10dp3dt) :( really discouraged now


----------



## dandan1331

Hpt not hot


----------



## Samsfan

Goodmorning ladies!!!!!!!!!

AFM... So ladies.. we have a decision to make... So the clinic emailed me. It seems like my next cycle falls at a time the lab is closed for quality control. So 1) I can either force this cycle and go to another clinic or go on drugs 2) not go on my trip to Europe and do it in August 3) do it the end of September when I get back. My birthday is coming up the end of this month. I feel like so much time went by from my last cycle in March and I've lost a lot of time. I am not getting any younger and September is a long time away. I could either go to the other clinic or go on drugs to delay my period to June 28th when the clinic is back open. I'm leaving on my trip August 14th and will be back the first week in September. The pros to September is I can work on getting myself in shape and I'll come back from a very relaxing trip from Europe. I will be away for almost 3 weeks. I also have a wedding the end of October...(but that really isn't an influence in my decision) Advice? Opinions? 

I also thought maybe in the interim try a iui session... but why after ive jumped into ivf.... All my drugs have been delivered for ivf.....

I feel like im never going to get my bfp!


----------



## pcct

I know I posted in ur journal dan but wanted to send u tones of hugs!!! Thinking of u chick xxx


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- Hopefully it's just a late implanter or there just isn't enough hcg in your urine yet. Hpt's are evil! Beta day is almost here and I am praying for you :hugs:

Samsfan- It really is a personal choice and it's tough. If you force it and it doesn't work you may blame yourself and if you wait you may do the same (I would gain weight if I went to Europe : ) . Talk to your doc and see if doing either would a difference and make sure chances would be the same so there is no blame game. That being said if it were me and I had an awesome trip to look forward to I would do it before so I still had something to look forward to and a way to relax after. However having so much on your plate at once may prove to be to stressful and that isn't good either! I am probably no help lol but I do wish you the best and hope you get it all figured out :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Peachy - I'm hoping it may be a late implantation, as I spotted yesterday and a bit this morning


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to say hi and wish everyone well. I don't post much anymore as need a good break away from baby related things as its taken over my life for the past 3.5yrs so me an dh are having a break from it all. Hope everyone is doing well x

Started my new job in retail last week and im loving it. Very busy and active so takes my mind off things. We will be having our 4th cycle of IVF next Autumn so praying its 4th time lucky but in the meantime me an dh are making the best of life. I am off the isle of man next weekend with my dad then Spain for a partying hol with dh in Oct an then Nigeria for a friends wedding in Jan so lots of stuff planned xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey aq lovely to hear from you :) glad u r doing well and settled Into your job!! :) your future plans sound amazing!!!!


----------



## Samsfan

Peachy- Thanks for writing. The lab is closed this month and now I have to wait until end of next month and I think that cuts it close to the trip... wondering if I should cancel the trip or just wait until Sept. I will actually lose weight in Europe... I think its all the GMOS in America. Choices!

How are you feeling?

Dan--- Good luck with beta day.:flower:

African Queen- Congrats on the new job. So exciting about your trip to Spain... are you doing your IVF before or after Spain? I'm trying to make a choice of whether I should do it now or later. Sounds like you have a lot to look forward to. 



Peachy1584 said:


> Dan- Hopefully it's just a late implanter or there just isn't enough hcg in your urine yet. Hpt's are evil! Beta day is almost here and I am praying for you :hugs:
> 
> Samsfan- It really is a personal choice and it's tough. If you force it and it doesn't work you may blame yourself and if you wait you may do the same (I would gain weight if I went to Europe : ) . Talk to your doc and see if doing either would a difference and make sure chances would be the same so there is no blame game. That being said if it were me and I had an awesome trip to look forward to I would do it before so I still had something to look forward to and a way to relax after. However having so much on your plate at once may prove to be to stressful and that isn't good either! I am probably no help lol but I do wish you the best and hope you get it all figured out :hugs:


----------



## BabyD225

sorry I've been a bit MIA ladies... I have horrible morning (all day) sickness... I dont' even know how im working still... this is just the worst! Sono tomorrow to see the heartbeat hopefully.... hope all is well!

AQ- so excited for your adventures and that you'll get started again in the fall.. xoxo


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

Just to update we got 7 eggs from collection this morning. Not sure how to feel about that number as its one less than last time despite the extra drugs. But clinic seem pleased and emphasised the quality not quantity manta. 

DH aspiration went really well. Apparently they got "lots"and some really good ones this time which is definitely more positive language than last time.

Just got to await that fertilisation report call in the morning now. The emotional rollercoaster begins.....


----------



## africaqueen

Thanks girls. It is actually Autumn 2014 when we will be trying again so well over a year away as we need to save for the cycle and it will take around 10mths of hard saving for us. xxx


----------



## pcct

Are u guna use donor for next round AQ?

Bump that is a fab number of eggs. Gd on ur fert report :)


----------



## Mells54

Hi ladies..just wanted to pop in and let you all know that my lining looked good and my donor is on track for ER next week. I'll be PUPO before I know it!!!!


----------



## pcct

Fantastic news mells!!! can't wait to see u get your long awaited bfp!!! Rooting for all u girls on the thread :happydance:


----------



## Ceejay123

Hopefully dandans is today. :)


----------



## Mells54

Fx'd for Dan Dan!!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Out of 7 eggs, only 4 fertilised as it appears that the other 3 didn't mature well enough so therefore didn't fertilise overnight.

Provisionally booked in for a 3 day transfer on Thurs but so anxious about how well the 4 will develop. Was really hoping for enough to freeze this time but it feels like the numbers are dropping already. 

On a positive note we've got sperm to freeze so DH won't have to go through aspiration a third time if this fails. 

Sorry for sounding negative ladies, but I'm sure you all know how the numbers game messes with our minds


----------



## Mells54

Bump, just remember it only takes one good one to get your BFP! Hang in there and don't let the numbers get you down too much.


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle- I don't blame you for feeling negative because I always do :winkwink: however so far I think things sound pretty darn normal with your fert rates and as much as we don't want to hear it it really is quality over quantity and I bet hubby could do a backflip over not having to go back! I wish you the very best!

Dan- I hope your test goes perfectly today FX'd!!

Mells- YAY! It does come up so fast and I'm glad you're excited!

Babyd- Good luck on your scan today!

AQ- with how busy you are time will go by quickly. Congratulations on your new job I'm glad you like it!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, so went to the clinic today and the hpt test they did was negative, and I've had brown discharge this morning (sorry for tmi) I'm waiting to hear back from them about my beta but they weren't hopeful and neither am I as AF arrived about an hour ago :( onto September I guess


----------



## BabyD225

Bumpsparkle- Please try not to stress it. I had the same thing and I was so worried nothing would work. Out of my 12 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature, 5 fertilized (ICSI for all), and 3 survived to day 3. I had 1 put in on a day 3 transfer and got pregnant on my last cycle. It ended in a miscarriage, however the other two that were left that they thought were mediocre, made it to day 6 blasts and were frozen. I am now pregnant with number two and I still have one more on ice... Quality over quantity. Can't stress it enough. Be excited, and hopeful!!! xoxo

Mells- Excited for you to be in your tww soon!!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bumpsparkle said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just to update we got 7 eggs from collection this morning. Not sure how to feel about that number as its one less than last time despite the extra drugs. But clinic seem pleased and emphasised the quality not quantity manta.
> 
> DH aspiration went really well. Apparently they got "lots"and some really good ones this time which is definitely more positive language than last time.
> 
> Just got to await that fertilisation report call in the morning now. The emotional rollercoaster begins.....

Bump- 7 is a great number, I had 7 when I had my ER and I got a BFP. Fx'd!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for your support ladies, will try to keep a positive mental attitude as much asked possible!

Dandan - really sorry to hear your news :-(


----------



## dandan1331

Yeah me too, the clinic called and confirmed the negative beta.
I'll spend the next couple of months preparing for my 2nd IVF cycle


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan- I am really sorry to hear that. But I am really glad you have a plan and get to start again soon. My first cycle didn't work either and a lot of times they don't with no reason why . Enjoy some stress free time and look forward to the 2nd time being the charm for you :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Well the clinic finally called and beta went from 180 @14dpo to [email protected] 18dpo. I don't get any more blood work and have to wait for ultrasound July 3rd. Seems like forever away. I still have absolutely no pg symptoms and that really has me worried.


----------



## wannabemomma

nice number jump Peachy!!!

I can relate to the worry. I do not really have any symptoms either and I am 6.5 weeks along. 

I am starting to get heartburn and a little nausuas in the morning but that is it and it just started yesterday. I have an u/s schedule for tomorrow morning and I am just praying to see those 2 little heartbeats. 

Some people say the lucky ones dont get bad symptoms....I just pray for some so I know everything is ok!!

I know it sounds wierd but today I have been having headaches and that freaks me out beause right before I miscarried I had headaches.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- I didn't have any symptoms until 6-7 weeks so try not to stress. 

Wanna- I didn't even know headaches were a symptom of pregnancy but I got them also. I don't think it was until 8 weeks but I had them everyday at 2 pm like clockwork. Can't wait to hear about your ultrasound results tomorrow.

Dandan- so sorry to hear but glad you are taking steps for next time. 

AQ- glad you are making plans to enjoy your break. We went to Puerto Rico last summer before we started IVF in the winter and I'm so glad we did.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- Hope you are wrong about the headaches because I get them too. I hope everything looks perfect tomorrow I can't wait to hear your results!

Linemanswife- Thanks. My acupuncturist told me symptoms are a good sign this morning so that just made me more nervous. Even with my 1 ectopic I had sore bb's right away. aDid they check your progesterone/estrogen levels? They checked my progesterone with my 1st beta but not this one and never my estrogen which seems weird because if it weren't importabt they wouldn't have me taking it twice a day.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- they checked my progesterone only during the first beta. It was so high that they didn't check it again. To my knowledge, they never took my estrogen levels and I was on estrogen also. My boobs were really sore but they starting getting sore right after I started the progesterone and before there was any chance of pregnancy so I just marked it up to the medicine. Neither of my sisters had IVF, but neither of them ever had any kind of sickness or other symptoms. I would tell you to enjoy a symptom free pregnancy, but I know that the symptoms can be so relieving. I didn't even want to get on nausea medicine because I welcomed the morning sickness.


----------



## Mells54

DanDan, sorry to hear your news :hugs: and here is to September.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

And then there were two......

Phoned the clinic for a day 2 update and apparently 2 of the embryo's are poor and abnormal and unlikely to be good enough for transfer 2mrw, however, the other 2 are "top quality" so fingers crossed they stay that way!!

This means we don't qualify for a day 5 transfer as we've technically only got 2 possibilities as it stands. They also said that it's likely they would be happy to put both back in because we had 2 put back in last cycle which didn't work so they believe 2 again this time is the best option. 

Transfer is 2mrw morning so I'm enjoying my last day not being PUPO in the garden


----------



## BabyD225

I think two is better than one!! And top quality- that's awesome! Just wait and see how the other two do.. two of mine that they said were poor turning out to be my best on day 6. Either way though, two is great! Are you transferring both?!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks BabyD. I won't give up on the "poor" two completely in that case! 

Apparently the choice will be totally up to us 2mw about whether to transfer both, but they sound as though they are recommending it, so it does make sense. It would be so reassuring to have at least 1 frozen but I don't think I want to transfer 1 and risk that the other doesn't make it to blast/freeze. Best off inside I reckon! 

Hopefully the top 2 (now called my superstars!) are still going strong 2mrw....a day seems to make a lot of difference and I'm anxious that come 2mrw they'll all be classed as poor :-(


----------



## Peachy1584

Lineman- Yes the weird thing is I did have symptoms with my fresh transfer (which failed) darn drugs.

Bumpsparkle- I think 2 sounds great and I'm sure they will keep doing well over night try not to worry! Hope transfer goes smoothly tomorrow you'll be pupo in no time!

Babyd- How did your ultrasound go? Sorry if you already posted and I missed it


----------



## wannabemomma

Hello all!

Went for my U/S this morning and #2 is gone.....however we heard #1s heartbeat at 120bpm!!! I am meauring at 6 weeks 3 days but really I am 6 weeks 5 days....is that concerning? My doc didnt really say anything about it. I am so pumped we heard a heartbeat!

BabyD - how did your scan go?

Bumpsparkle - Good luck with transfer. Dont worry that there are only 2 it only takes 1! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna- I am sorry about the twin it is very common for that to happen. You should be super excited about the heartbeat though that sounds wonderful and it's perfectly normal for measurements to vary and yours isn't even that much and who knows when the little bugger actually implanted. That's probably why he didn't even bother to mention it because it's just normal to him. :flower:


----------



## wannabemomma

Thanks Peachy - How are you feeling?


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I'm sorry about the twin, but so excited that you got to hear the heartbeat! 

Bump, good luck for tomorrow.

Hi Peachy!

BabyD, any news?


----------



## BabyD225

Sorry I didn't post here ladies.. So the ultrasound couldn't have been better... I measured perfectly at 6w2d as I was yesterday and we saw a HB of 130! The HCG level wasn't as high as my RE would have liked and she said if it wasn't for my MC history she wouldn't be concerned but she was cautious... so I'm going back to her on Monday for my last sono before being released to my OB... 

In the meanwhile, I have had the most awful morning sickness (all day)... nauseous constantly and throwing up intermittently.. last night I couldn't stop puking... so I called my OB and got Zofran, the dissolving tabs... and Oh My Goodness.... finally some relief; I seriously could cry that I'm not as nauseous anymore. I ate my first bite of food just now and I don't have to throw up. Suggestion for anyone suffering out there!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

oh geez Baby D!!! I sure hope you are starting to feel better with the meds!! We are soooo close I am measuring 6 weeks 3 days today! (I thought I was 6 weeks 5 days but he didnt seem bothered by this). The heartbeat was 120. Did they give you an estimated due date? Mine is Feb. 9th :)

We have been cautiously excited too. I think anyone who has dealt with miscarriage feels that way.......

Your in my thoughts and prayers! Let's do this all the way together this time!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I'm now officially PUPO with 2 little embies, an 8 cell and 6 cell, both with only slight fragmentation.

The 8 cell was described as beautiful which is lovely to hear and the 6 cell looked as if it was ready to divide again. They both look better fragmentation-wise than the 2 from the last cycle so fingers crossed.

Transfer was smoother and quicker this time and we think we saw the embies actually leave the catheter and enter my womb!

Everything seems to be going slightly better than last time but must keep the excitement under control as it's a long 11 day wait now, for an outcome that could still go either way!

Thanks everyone for your support so far, keeps me sane!


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- My EDD is Feb 9th as well!!! I'm 6w4d today... how exciting!!! When is your next appt? Mine is on Monday.. for my 7w1d and hopefully last RE appt before being released to my OB!!!!


Bumpsparkle- Congrats on finally being PUPO again!!! Enjoy and relax!! Hoping these two stick forever!!!


----------



## wannabemomma

Bumpsparkle - congrats, relax and enjoy being PUPO!

Baby D - woohooo we are bump buddies!! I go back next Wednesday.... I feel like I am being so paranoid this time..... everything thing I eat or do I think could this be bad? Last night I walked on the treadmill for 10 minutes and immediately regretted it. (It was slow walking no power walking for this lady!) I thought it might give me more energy. Then I made a dessert and ate some of it and immediately regreted that thinking what happens if that was to much sugar!!! ( I have PCOS so have been trying to stay away from sugar) I think I am going crazy with being so cautious. 

I have learned if I eat eggs in the morning I do not get nauseous!


----------



## BabyD225

wannabemomma said:


> Bumpsparkle - congrats, relax and enjoy being PUPO!
> 
> Baby D - woohooo we are bump buddies!! I go back next Wednesday.... I feel like I am being so paranoid this time..... everything thing I eat or do I think could this be bad? Last night I walked on the treadmill for 10 minutes and immediately regretted it. (It was slow walking no power walking for this lady!) I thought it might give me more energy. Then I made a dessert and ate some of it and immediately regreted that thinking what happens if that was to much sugar!!! ( I have PCOS so have been trying to stay away from sugar) I think I am going crazy with being so cautious.
> 
> I have learned if I eat eggs in the morning I do not get nauseous!

I'm jealous you're able to do and eat so much!! I was so paranoid last pregnancy, and did everything right... never missed a prenatal, ate lean meat and veggies, full breakfast and all healthy.. and I MC'd anyway. This pregnancy I'm so nauseous that I've thrown everything out the window.. I have a little guilt with taking the Zofran and chewable prenatals over the expensive swallow-able ones.. but I can't even function I've been puking so much! So i'm happy to report today that while on the Zofran, I ate three saltines with peanut butter and a ziplock of dried cereal. Oh and two preggie lolly pops.. doesn't seem like a lot, but it is for me! I told my DH that I feel like a pregnant bulimic woman... lol... So excited we're on this journey together!


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle- YAY congrats on being pupo! Hopefully it goes by quick for you!

Wanna- Your little bean is stronger than you think! Don't beat yourself up so much (yes I am a hypocrite).:thumbup:

Babyd- Congrats on your great ultrasound! I have read extensively on betas to see how mine were and basically most of it says not to put too much stock in them as everyone is different and the early ultrasound is way more reliable to tell about fetal development and yours was wonderful!

Mells- How is everything? Not much longer now right?


----------



## Mells54

Bumpsparkle, congrats on being PUPO.

Wanna, I also wonder how I'll be pregnant??? Will I watch everything I do and eat or throw it out the window and enjoy eating for two??? :haha:

Peachy, tomorrow is my lining check. I'm a little worried, since I've had some CM (sorry TMI) and hoping I didn't ovulate. But after talking to some ladies I guess it is normal on estrogen. I'll also find out when my donor should be projected for ER! Exciting stuff and totally put of my hands. I'm way more calm than I thought I would be.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi All - By now you all know I am a worry-wort. Well last night I had a scary dream that I went to the bathroom and had miscarried but here is the kicker....... I was in what I believe was my wedding dress.....I did go to accupunture last night so I am feeling great. Funny how those little needles can do wonders sometimes :) Happy Friday hope everyone enjoys their weekend!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- Can't wait to hear todays report!

Wanna- I have bad dreams about things going wrong all the time. I keep telling myself as long as they stay there and not in my reality I'm alright. I'm glad acupuncture helped you relax though I just love going.


----------



## BabyD225

The dreams get crazy right?!? I had a dream that I was having a girl... maybe because my last pregnancy was a girl.. who knows!


----------



## Mells54

Excellent report today! my lining is almost 12 cm. my donor had her check up and has 12-14 on the left and 8 or so on the right. She is stimming for a couple more days in hopes that some smaller ones can catch up. RE thinks she should give me 8-12 mature eggs!!!! I can't believe how excited I am.


----------



## LinemansWife

That's awesome mells!! Do you get to freeze any extra?


----------



## Mells54

They will fertilize them all and then whatever is left after we transfer are our's to freeze.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- That's amazing! I am so excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## wannabemomma

Mells - that is awesome!


----------



## wannabemomma

Mells - that is awesome!


----------



## Mells54

Donor triggers tonight...ER on Monday!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

That's really exciting mells!! Not long now til you get those embies!


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo mells that's fantastic!!!


----------



## angielude

Awesome Mells; that's great!

I seen the heartbeat yesterday and I am so excited now.


----------



## dandan1331

Mells - that sounds great! 
Sorry I haven't posted all week ladies. Been getting back to normal I guess.
I am thinking of starting acupuncture over the summer. Have any of you done acupuncture with your IVF treatment? What did you think? :)


----------



## pcct

I done some dan dan :) its very relaxin but I didn't do any near ec or transfer


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, how are you doing? Almosthalf way there!!! Time flies, especially since we were 2 WW buddies my last IVF.

Angie, some duper! :yipee:

Dan, feel better. I've been down this road before and it's scary to start again, but your positivity and excitement will return again. I'm always here if you want to talk.


----------



## pcct

Ang- how awesome to hear babys heart beat!! I first heard mine at 8w3d :) 

Mells - i know time sure has flew in :shock: am doing ok thanks hun just got a new house so am so busy packing ect grrr lol


----------



## wannabemomma

Dandan - I have done it since before I startedstimming during my fresh cycle and still am. I honestly love it. I feel like it relieves so much stress and I sleep amazing for a couple days after. I go weekly and highly recommend it. My accupunturist specializes in infertility so I was suggest looking for one that dies.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells - WOO-HOO :happydance:

Angie- Congrats to you it must make it all seem so real! Am praying I make it there as well.

Dan- I started acupuncture a while back and I absolutely love it I go every week and this time I did it before transfer (I didn't last cycle) not sure if it helped but I would do it again the same way. I know the disappointment you feel all too well but Mells is right you'll be excited again soon and you do have a wonderful attitude!


----------



## dandan1331

I've had acupuncture before, but that was for migraines. And it worked really well, the more I read about acupuncture for fertility, the more I want to do it :)


----------



## Sunshine24

dandan1331 said:


> Mells - that sounds great!
> Sorry I haven't posted all week ladies. Been getting back to normal I guess.
> I am thinking of starting acupuncture over the summer. Have any of you done acupuncture with your IVF treatment? What did you think? :)

dandan, I did acu immediately after egg transfer and then 5 days after transfer while I waited to test....I dont know if it worked or not but it was suuup relaxing and I DID get my BFP, so it's worth a shot I say!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

4dp 3dt at mo (7dpo) and altho I've been calm so far, i can feel the anxiety building as beta day draws closer! Lots of cramps and lower back ache y'day so not sure if that's a good sign. Seems less 2day unless i stand for too long.

Back to work 2mrw which is a bit earlier than last timut I've recovered better this time. It's only a desk job so hopefully not too strenuous.

What's the earliest dpt that a bfp can appear?

Mells - can't wait to hear how the donors EC went 2day


----------



## Mells54

10/18 fertilized. Here's hoping they all grow.


----------



## scerena

Fantastic news *mells* I have got absolutely everything crossed for you :) 10 is a fab number :)


----------



## Mells54

Of course I'm worried since last round I had 11 fertilize and only 2 made it to transfer. But that was with my not so good eggs.


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle- I know it's hard but it is best to try to stay busy I think.

Mells- That's wonderful news! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## LinemansWife

That's great news mells! Keep us updated :)


----------



## pcct

Fantastic news mells :happydance: 

Hope ur 2ww is treating u ok bump :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks pcct. The 2ww is becoming really difficult! I'm at work but it's hard to think of anything else (especially when google is only 1 click away!) 

I'm thinking of testing with FRERS from 2mrw (which will be 7dp3dt) but the reality of this not working again is really starting to hit home. I told myself I wouldn't invest in and dream of a positive outcome this time around but I've started hoping and talking to the embies (loony I know!) which just makes me scared about how awful we'll feel if it is a bfn again


----------



## Mells54

Bump, keep positive. I know this can be a difficult process, but don't borrow worry. And keep talking to this embies...I know they are thriving in there.


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals.......
its beeennnnn sooooo long
n so many BFP/..... yay gals :happydance:
n to those who got BFN .... :hugs::hugs:
i didnt try another cycle... wanted to take a break, took homeo but no use so started ayurveda for him..... it might have worked
i had put on during ivf n then lost... this cycle somehow i feel pregnant, m gaining wt, tried, slightly sore boobs n all... but i m scared to test....hi hi hi
just wanted to update u gals abt it as u understood me thru the most difficult period of my life


----------



## wannabemomma

San - So good to hear from you!!! I hope you get your BFP. I understand and can relate to being in a period of your life that is hard. I wish you all the best.


----------



## pcct

Hey San lovely to hear for u glad u are doing well :hugs: hope that's all good signs of ur bfp!!!


----------



## sanumolu

gals................. its BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mells54

sanumolu said:


> gals................. its BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance:

AWESOME NEWS!!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats San!!!


----------



## Peachy1584

San- That's wonderful congratulations!!

Mells- Any news?


----------



## pcct

OMG sans arrrghhhh that's bloody brilliant!!!!!

As soon as I saw ur post I said "omg" out loud haha!! Wow am so freeking happy for u girl!!!!!!


----------



## sanumolu

seriously gals... its miracle......... after a failed ivf, a natural pregnancy....... even i m in shock.... k update is_ met doc 1st scan is on 8th!


----------



## angielude

San huge congrats! That is awesome.


----------



## BabyD225

Wow SANS!! AMAZING!! Congrats girl.. did I read that right that it was a natural BFP??? So happy for you!


----------



## Mells54

Well, I was at work this morning and got a call. The nurse said my embies weren't doing well and Re wanted to do a 3 day transfer today. So on my long 3 hour drive I was freaking out. Lo and behold, I still had all my embies (10), and the top 2 were quality 1 (that's the best) with 8 cells. Exactly what he wanted to see. The others are a little slower at 6 cells. The last 2 are not growing and will probably arrest in the next couple of days. The reason he wanted to do a 3 day is bc the embies are perfect so why wait...get them in there where they belong, rather than risk the chance of things going south in the next 2 days. And although he can't make a promise he thinks we should have some frosties.

So long story short, I'm PUPO with 2 perfect 8 cell embies!


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- YAY PUPO!! :happydance: What a crazy stressful day! Hope you can rest and relax now so they can snuggle right in where they should be!:flower:


----------



## sanumolu

Yup it was a natural bfp just that we were on ayurvedic treatment and on vit d as my vit d was to low...


----------



## Ceejay123

Awh that's amazing


----------



## LPEAR

Congratulations San, amazing news! Keep us updated. Hope your scan date comes around quickly!

Mells - congrats on being pupo! Same thing happened with my embies, I had a couple that we're doing really well so they said it was better to put one in at day 3. Better in than out!

Hi everyone else!


----------



## LPEAR

Lineman - hope everything is going well with you, are you still being monitored?

Excuse my upside down avatar by the way, whichever way I turn it it's still upside down!


----------



## pcct

Hey lepear lovely to hear from u :) loving ur adv pic :) 

Congrts being pupo mells!!! 

Anyone heard from bumpsparkle?


----------



## pcct

Babyd loving u ticker girl!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Mells54

LPEAR said:


> Congratulations San, amazing news! Keep us updated. Hope your scan date comes around quickly!
> 
> Mells - congrats on being pupo! Same thing happened with my embies, I had a couple that we're doing really well so they said it was better to put one in at day 3. Better in than out!
> 
> Hi everyone else!

LPear, thanks for sharing that about your embies. It obviously worked out "positively!" I was a little freaked out at first, but feeling much better. Now just have to wait and see.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

I'm still around pcct, just trying to quietly wait out the next few days....

Tested on a FRER y'day and 2day (7dp3dt and 8dp3dt) and BFN :-( Starting to worry as I got a faint line on a FRER at 8dp3dt with my chemical pregnancy last time so maybe this hasn't worked at all this time :-( Feels like steps backwards instead of forwards.

I thought that I was seeing faint faint shadows on IC's last 2 days so I'm clinging to that but the FRER's have got me down a bit.

Thank god it's the weekend 2mrw and I can chill with DH and prepare for beta day.

Congrats on being PUPO Mells!!

San - That really is fantasic news!


----------



## pcct

Bumpsparkle said:


> I'm still around pcct, just trying to quietly wait out the next few days....
> 
> Tested on a FRER y'day and 2day (7dp3dt and 8dp3dt) and BFN :-( Starting to worry as I got a faint line on a FRER at 8dp3dt with my chemical pregnancy last time so maybe this hasn't worked at all this time :-( Feels like steps backwards instead of forwards.
> 
> I thought that I was seeing faint faint shadows on IC's last 2 days so I'm clinging to that but the FRER's have got me down a bit.
> 
> Hey , I'll be honest I really dislike frer!! They were never good for me cheaper brands worked best! hang in there Hun :hugs: :hugs: the 2ww is so horrible!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks pcct and sorry for the whinge and negativity, it's just unbelievably tiring and frustrating swinging between hopeful positivity and then feeling like it hasn't worked.

This 2ww is much harder than last time becoz last time I've was so convinced that it would work that I didn't really allow myself to think it wouldn't; this time the reality of a bfn is all too familiar and just as likely to happen.


----------



## pcct

Don't be sorry Hun :hugs: this is such a tough time :hugs: u r in my thoughts and prayers Hun


----------



## Mells54

Bump, hang in there. I'm not sure how I will feel if this cycle is a no go, it's so hard!


----------



## LinemansWife

LPEAR- love the picture ! Sweet, sweet baby!! How are you? I'm still being monitored every 1-2 weeks. I don't mind though, get to see my sweet baby pretty often. She just needs to stay put a little while longer!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi ladies,

9dp3dt today and still bfn with fmu. Be honest ladies, its not looking good this close to beta is it? :-(


----------



## Mells54

Bump, it's so hard to read into anything when it comes to testing. You plenty of stories of HPT being negative but positive beta. Unless you get AF I think you just have to wait it out. I know that sucks. Good luck and hugs to you!


----------



## pcct

I second wat mells says hun :hugs:


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone, am soooooo sorry it's been a while. So many bfps! Am soooo happy for you girls, congratulations! Those that got a bfn am sorry:hugs:, hang in there your bfps will be here shortly. 

Bump hang in there dear, it's not over until the witch shows her head. I got a very very faint positive 12dp3dt, maybe if I had tested around 9dp3dt I could have gotten a bfn. Crossing everything for you :hugs: 

Mells congrats on being PUPO, FX for you dear 

Pcct and Linemanswife how are you guys doing?


----------



## pcct

Hey mam doing great here thanks :) love ur ticker! Ur pregnancy ha been going in so quick


----------



## Mamali

Yeah it has Pcct. Can't believe you are 20weeks too! Before you know it you'll be holding your LO in your arms.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali- hi!! Doing great. I can't believe you're 14 weeks! Are you finding out the sex?


----------



## Mamali

Linemanswife thinking of going team yellow for now. You are having a girl right? I would love to have one too, she'll be the first in our family after so many boys.


----------



## pcct

I know I can't wait mam!! Yay for team yellow (for now) am team yellow all the way :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali- yes, we are having a little girl. Good for you for going team yellow. You too, pcct!


----------



## africaqueen

Just popping in to say congrats to Mells for being pupo and lots of luck to everyone else waiting to test xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, thanks! I hope you are doing well and getting ready for some fun upcoming vacations!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

8w1d sono!! HB 181... and we saw it move.. Hope all is well
 



Attached Files:







sono8w1d.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## africaqueen

WONDERFUL news BabyD! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Mells54

BabyD that's awesome! I love that picture!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Official BFN on the beta today so the Hpt's were right. Not even a sniff of implantation (unlike last time's chemical) so feels like we're taking steps backwards now.

Had really hoped we wouldn't have to go thro this AGAIN. Feel really angry at my body and at the lazy embryos! 

Just want answers but got to wait 4 weeks to see the consultant.


----------



## Mells54

Oh Bump I'm so sorry. This can be so difficult sometimes. We're all here for you and I understand the pain of multiple BFNs. :hug:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks mells. Hope your doing ok in your 2ww x


----------



## LinemansWife

So sorry bump!! Thinking and praying for you :hugs:


----------



## Peachy1584

Bumpsparkle I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Am so so sorry bump :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks for all your support. We've booked to see the counsellor on Thurs so that may help put things in perspective a bit, but feeling a bit skeptical about whether it will really help much.

The money side of things makes this all so much more frustrating as I don't think we can even think about trying again now for at least a year (£11,500 spent so far on 2 cycles!), but if I could I would put myself through the poking, prodding and emotional rollercoaster every month to get our baby, if it wasn't for the costs!

I think I need to try to put some of this anger aside and focus on life without ttc for a while but we all know how tricky that is....


----------



## Mamali

Bump am so sorry :hugs:, i can't imagine how you are feeling right now. Wish you could try again soon, but taking a rest from ttc for a while might help. Hope you get your bfp soon dear.

AQ how are you dear? its been a while, hope you are resting up?


----------



## BabyD225

Bump- I'm so sorry... I'm glad you're seeing the counselor..hugs to you and dh xo


----------



## Peachy1584

Ladies I have my first ultrasound tomorrow and I am crazy scared. My bb's are still not sore and the only thing I feel is more tired and just a little queasy now and then. I am 6 weeks4days and thought I would be feeling more by now and can't be sure what's actually from the meds. I know I can't change tomorrows outcome but am just wondering if any of you have felt the same.


----------



## pcct

Peach I felt exactly the same too Hun :hugs: and u will find every scan u go to now on all u do is worry and think crazy thought the run up to the date of the scan :hugs: I still do it yet!


----------



## Sunshine24

Bump, I am so very sorry to hear this news :( NO one deserves this pain and I pray yours goes away quickly and you get your miracle!

BabyD- great picture. Dreams do come true, you so deserved this great news this time around.

AFM- I've been lurking on these boards for a while now, want to stay in the loop with all that is going on with everyone but haven't said much. We have our 20 week sono this week and fingers crossed all is well. Not finding out the gender though, team yellow.


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - Dont worry I am 8 weeks 4 days today and I never got sore bbs, only get quesy for about 30 minutes in the morning and once I eat its pretty much ok. The only thing I have really is food adversons. Dont stress maybe your just a lucky one :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Thanks Pcct and Wanna the waiting is so hard and the cramps and lower back pain although not significant have me in a state of panic. Pcct your so lucky to be past the danger zone and Wanna you are almost there and so lucky everything has been great! They say 12 weeks but seems to me if ultrasounds are all good through 7 your pretty much home free. I thought nothing could be worse than the 2ww but perhaps I was wrong...


----------



## pcct

If am honest am more panic now than as I was at the start for some crazy reason :/ I panic more with the cramps and shooting pains and bh and worry my sick thinking wat if I have my baby early ect ect .. I need to get thses thoughts out my head :dohh:


----------



## Peachy1584

You are young and everything has been going wonderfully for you! The reason they check you is to make sure baby is staying put until it should. Maybe because everything has gone so smoothly for you it seems like something bad should happen? Do you read way too much like I do? The internet can be a very bad thing I believe only represents a small number of people. You are at a great point in your pregnancy so I hope you can learn to relax and enjoy your miracle!:hugs:


----------



## pcct

I have just read back what I wrote and doesn't make any sence :haha: headaches do that to u ( that's my excuse ) :blush:

I think what your saying Hun makes complete sence to me , and I think that is the case, the first half has been a breeze for me so I think what's happening now makes me panic! 

I do deffo read wayyyyy to much into things and makes me worry more.. Am the sort of person that would rather read than be a pest and ring up all the time :( 

I have had some green discharge too and rang up last week and was told it was normal but I read up any sort of discharge should be checked ... So yeah I rang again tonight and was told YES I should have been swabbed over and I have the signs and symtoms of an infection so got docs tomorrow to get it all checked over :) but just having that made me worry sick not know if it was normal or not and was getting my self all worked up!!

Once I get the results back after my swabs and sample I shall most defo relax and get back to enjoying my pregnancy again :) I know I shouldn't worry like this unless there's a bleed... Thanks peach I shall defo be going back to less worry and more relaxing :) 

I hope u have a great day at your scan and u see ur little bean :) can't wait to hear ur up date


----------



## Peachy1584

Aww you poor thing! At most perhaps a minor infection and antibiotics will clear it right up for you. It pisses me off though that they made you wait and worry. They shouldn't be so incompetent anfd any concern should be taken seriously. Not that you need it but best of luck tomorrow and I can't wait to hear your good report. Hope you sleep well and your headache is all gone by morning :hugs:


----------



## pcct

Thank you :hugs: yeah I think I have caught it at early stage so let's get it treated and sorted :) yeah am just peed off I have been put at bay as all weekend I just kept worrying and reading Into things lol I'll give a little up date tomoz :)


----------



## BabyD225

PCCT.. glad you're taking care of the infection... our bodies are so compromised during pregnancy... but strong!! xoxo


----------



## BabyD225

Peachy- I do have morning sickness pretty bad, but it honestly is lightening up (could be the meds i'm on)... but my boobs aren't sore or any bigger (unfortunately). I don't pee any more than I normally would... and if anything, I"m more constipated now. During my last preg, mine blew up and hurt and were sensitive, dark and large nipples, I ate everything in sight and had such huge cravings, peed a lot....and i miscarried at 9 weeks anyway... so every pregnancy is SOOOOOO different. I'm calling a BOY! :)


----------



## pcct

Thannks babyD am just so fed up with the hospital not taken me serious when I called last week :( I started a thread in 2nd tri about green mucus discharge even the girls that replied to me on there said exactly the same so fxd it gets sorted tomorrow


----------



## pcct

Complete pointless appt today!! Went to doctors and I was seen by a cover doctor that didn't have a clue say I add and was just going to send me to the hospital as the tie of my appt swabbing me wouldn't have done much! I asked if she could plz do it so I could get results as soon as they can in morning , she had to go ask another doctor! So am angry, upset and worried... Next off I explained my pelvis and back issue and how I was struggling with work... She told me this is normal in pregancy and should go away after birth!! This I no but strugglying daily with the pain isn't something I can carry on pushing thru.. So nothing was said about that!! So yeah finally got swabbed and hopefully get some news ASAP! End of the appt she said I would b best off seeing my own dr for the other issues.


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, so sorry for your frustrations. Hopefully, you can see your own doc soon.


----------



## pcct

Thanks mells it's driving me crazy!! 

How's ur 2ww treating u ?


----------



## Mamali

Pcct so sorry you have to go through that, hope you get to see your doctor. its really frustrating to not get answers, and i hate that statement they make that its normal with pregnancy, well hello!!! am in pains here :haha:.

Peachy how did your ultrasound go? I never had sore boobs too, just nausea and sleep. I never threw up, or really got sick, apart from the mild OHSS i had at the beginning. Am still not feeling pregnant and i've not started showing yet.


----------



## Mells54

pcct said:


> Thanks mells it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> How's ur 2ww treating u ?

PCCT, the 2 WW is as crazy as ever. Symptom spotting like crazy and constantly checking the Internet on what my beans should be doing at this point. I'm 7dp3t but still too nervous to test. Maybe over the weekend, OTD is Monday.


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct- I really hope you get answers today. Sometimes they seem so immune to peoples feelings and concerns.

Mells- Hang in there I hope time keeps moving for you

AFM- I had my u/s yesterday afternoon and then had to go straight to work for the rest of the night. Won't make that mistake again. I was 6w5d and baby measured 6w2d with a hearbeat of 123bpm. They said all of that was fine however the yolk sac is enlarged at 6mm which can indicate abnormalities/miscarriage. She didn't sound very positive of the outcome and frankly google isn't either. I am completely gutted. I go back next Tues for a repeat u/s . I wasn't even aware something like this was possible and it's torture to think I could carry the baby for several more weeks knowing what the outcome will be. She said they generally end by 12 weeks. Today is the 4th of July and I really don't feel much like celebrating...


----------



## Mells54

Oh Peachy, I'm so sorry. I'm hoping for the best outcome in all of this. I wish I could say something that would make everything better for you. :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - i am so sorry to hear that. My thoughts and prayers are 
with you.

I have a question- Today while at a family BBQ my cousin'S husband came behind me and picked me up. He doesn't know Im pregnant so its not his fault but do you think everything is ok??? That wouldn't cause any harm right? I hope to god nite. Now im just s worried mess thinking I should have told everyone we were just trying to wait till 12 weeks.


----------



## LinemansWife

Peachy- I'm so sorry about the news. I really hope they are completely wrong. Will be thinking and praying for you. 

Wanna- I'm sure everything is ok. They are well protected. But call your dr if you need some reassurance. When is your next u/s?


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi Linesmanwife! My next Us is 7/11 so not to far off. I just hope he ridnt rattle anything loose!!


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Peachy1584

Wanna your bean is a lot stronger than a little playful jostling. No worries :thumbup:

Mells how are you hanging in there? Hope it's speeding by for you!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, the days are creeping by. I may break down and test this weekend. Lots of symptoms, but we all know how progesterone can play tricks on us in the 2WW.


----------



## Peachy1584

Yes Mells all the waiting is ridiculous. How does hubby feel about testing early?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, DH is deployed so kind of removed from everything currently going on here. He is anxious to find out though. We just don't get to talk all the time, and I'm at the mercy of his schedule. I have a feeling I'll find out either way and he will unavailable to call and I'll stew about it until I talk to him.


----------



## Peachy1584

Oh Mells you are so brave to go through this with him away. I hope you have a couple close others to lean on during this. Of course sometimes I feel like I don't really don't let my husbamd in on all my feelings, sadness and insecurities. I feel like if I had through all of this infertility stuff he would want to quit and not want me to hurt. Then of course there are friends that just can't grasp what this is like. Well I guess that's why we all found eachother right? Lol. I hope you get to speak to him soon. Do you have an idea when he'll be back?


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> Oh Mells you are so brave to go through this with him away. I hope you have a couple close others to lean on during this. Of course sometimes I feel like I don't really don't let my husbamd in on all my feelings, sadness and insecurities. I feel like if I had through all of this infertility stuff he would want to quit and not want me to hurt. Then of course there are friends that just can't grasp what this is like. Well I guess that's why we all found eachother right? Lol. I hope you get to speak to him soon. Do you have an idea when he'll be back?

Peachy, I agree. I hold things in sometimes fearful of upsetting DH and him wanting to throw in the towel. He is such a good hearted person, he wants this for us, but doesn't like to see me in pain physically or emotionally. We get to talk pretty regularly, usually everyday, but I'm on his schedule. I can't call him, he has to call me. He should be home the beginning of Septemeber we hope. And honestly, when you are a military family you learn to rely on others as much as you might not want to. I know I can call anyone in DH's unit and they will take care of what I need. I work as a civilian in a military unit and those guys have my back in a heartbeat. My boss is the only one that knows I'm going through IVF, but anyone would help if I needed it.


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Praying all is well with your lil bean. Keep the faith x

Mells- Wishing you lots of luck for testing x

Hi to Line, Pcct, BabyD, angie, and all the gang x


----------



## Mamali

Hi Peachy, am so sorry to hear about your ultrasound, hope they are wrong and tomorrow's scan shows all is well. Fingers crossed for you.

Mells wish you all the luck in the world testing today. 

Hello everyone.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells- Best of luck today I am praying for you!:hug

AQ and Mamali thank you very much I appreciate it and while I always hope for the miracle I am a realist and prefer to deal with the facts. While I have had no bleeding yet I have started having cramping/pains that can be a little much at times. I believe God has his reasons for things and will see me through no matter how things turn out.

AQ I really wish I had your vacations to look forward to. It was our anniversary yesterday and it would have been nice to have gone away!


----------



## Mells54

Beta is 206! :bfp:


----------



## wannabemomma

Congrats Mells!!!! I bet you are so anxious to talk to your hubby today!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats Mells!!! So happy and excited for you!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Omg Mells that is amazing I am so happy for you! :wohoo:


----------



## Mells54

DH and I are both on :cloud9:


----------



## Sunshine24

MELLS!! WOOHOOO!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sanumolu

hi mells............. congo....... so happy for you:happydance::happydance: , peachy u r in my prayers........:hugs:
AQ.... belated happy anniversary... :flower:
hope al the other gals are doing gud....:thumbup:
AMF: saw the heart beat its 115 bpm.... all is well...... me n DH happy.....


----------



## Mells54

San, wow that must be super exciting. I can't wait to get there.


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- Thinking of you xxx

Mells- OMG i am so happy for you! DE is our plan if our next cycle fails and you have gave me so much hope xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, it just made so much sense for us. Good luck!


----------



## pcct

Mells!!!!!!!! Congratulations gal!!!! Am so happy for u!!!


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Congratulations Mells!! Am really excited for you x


----------



## scerena

CONGRATULATIONS MELLS :wohoo: extremely happy for you :happydance:


----------



## BabyD225

MELLS--- CONGRATS LADY! So happy for you!! Can't wait to see a sono pic!!


Anyone know anything about placenta position and gender??


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi babyD - no I dont but that sounds interesting! Tell me more!!!!


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe and everyone else... 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a29822455/placentaramzi_theory_for_early_gender_prediction


----------



## wannabemomma

interesting.... if that is right from my 6 week ultrasound it is over to the left so that would be girl? however, when look at the picture they print off to you is everything mirrored? So would it actually be the right?

NOW I AM SO INTRIGUED. :thumbup:


----------



## LinemansWife

Mine was right :) may be a complete coincidence but it said mine was a girl and it was.


----------



## Mamali

Mells congrats :happydance:, so excited for you dear.


----------



## Mamali

Peachy how are you? how did the u/s go?


----------



## BabyD225

I just don't get how to read the ultrasound ladies.. is it a mirror image or not?


----------



## wannabemomma

BabyD225 said:


> I just don't get how to read the ultrasound ladies.. is it a mirror image or not?

from what I have been searching on this...... cause I really want to know trans vaginal ultrasound images are not mirrored but regular one is is. So in this case then it would show I am having a girl..................I could swear this is a boy!


----------



## BabyD225

wanna- help me please lol! what does mine look like.. it was transvag... I turned the pic upside down to take it
 



Attached Files:







9w1dsono.JPG
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wannabemomma

Do you have an earlier ultrasound? The article said something about early ultrasounds were you see the fetal pole that is usually were the placenta attaches. Sorry not sure where the placenta would be? I go tomorrow. If all goes well I will ask her to point out the placenta to me and then maybe I can read it!


----------



## BabyD225

here's one from the previous week... didn't get any earlier.
 



Attached Files:







sono8w1d.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Peachy1584

Mamali sorry so long to update I have been working a lot and haven't been feeling well. I wasso worried about not having symptoms well they suck. On Tues baby measured 7wks1day ( I should have been 7wks4days but grew the right amount from the wk before) heartbeat was 133 (they said this was fine but seeing everyone elses I feel it is quite low) the yolk sac stayed the same at 6mm . I will have another u/s next Wed. While she found the growth reassuring nothing will change the fact that this is a high risk pregnancy and while I am taking it one day at a time I can't help but worry about the what if's. If I do make it to 10 wks and do testing and something is wrong with baby what then? Ugh

Mamali are you feeling well? Hope so.

Mells how about you? Still walking in clouds? I hope you are it's amazing!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, I'm trying to enjoy it, but then that feeling of uncertainty arises. Can't wait for my ultrasound to make sure the lil bean is sticking where it should.


----------



## Peachy1584

Easier said than done but try to relax and enjoy the fact that your betas are great!


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - glad to hear your little one is growing at the right pace. Your in my thoughts and prayers. 

Mal - Just stay positive! I know it is hard I still doubt myself. Just breathe. I like to go to accupunture to relive some of that stress. It works for me!

BabyD - So yesterday we saw the cord. It was coming form left side. Can you see the cord in your picture? I am still confused though. It has to be a mirrored image right????? I was to excited and forgot to ask that. 


AFM - ultrasound yesterday should baby doing well! Still measuring 2 days behind but had a strong heartbeat of 186!! We could see the little one waving at us hahaha. They were able to do it on top of the belly, so excited I didnt have to take my pants off for a change ahhahaha. We go back July 31st just to hit the end of the first trimester and then its every four weeks after.


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe- yayyy post the pic!!!!!! our cord looks like it's coming from my baby's butt! lol so I don't know.. maybe it originates on the left.. but I don't know if it's a mirror image.. can't wait to see ur sono


----------



## wannabemomma

Its a bad pic. I am at work so this is the pic of the pic I took. (I wanted it on my phone so I could look at anytime I wanted hahahah)
 



Attached Files:







Kemlage.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies so sorry I haven't been on in a while been busy and just enjoying the summer 
So I started acupuncture 2 weeks ago, and I am really liking it. I feel much calmer and relaxed after having had it done. 

I am in the process of changing clinics, I love the clinic I am with but I moved 3 hours away from it so I've tried to find one that is closer to home, and I have my consultation with them on August 1st 

The clinic I've chosen also have this new Eeva machine which has me excited 

How are you ladies??? 

Oh yes I forgot to tell you about my appointment on the 29th. I spoke with my consultant, and initially he put me on the short protocol because of my low AMH, but because of the number of eggs I had he wants to put me on the long protocol to give all of the eggs a chance to be mature instead of just over half of them. 

I also found out the grade of my embryos, the 4 cell was a grade 3/3 and the 6 cell was a grade 4/3 which is pretty good, they were just a little slow in developing.


----------



## Mamali

Peachy am so sorry you have to go through this, hoping to hear some good news after tomorrow's u/s. Am good, thanks for asking. Thinking of you :hugs:

Hello everyone :flower:

Afm, nothing really going on but started feeling baby move :cloud9:, it was really an amzing feeling. I hope and pray all of you wonderful ladies will experience this soon.


----------



## wannabemomma

mam - how exciting! I cant wait to feel that!!!

Peachy - I have been thinking of you. Let us know how things go.

DanDan - Good to hear from you! Hope you find a clinic near you that you love. Glad your follow up appointment went well and you have a plan for next time.

Baby D - So I think I was wrong. They did it on top and not internal so my picture should be mirrored. so confused..........

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - We decided to tell our familes last Saturday since it was my birthday. Still makes me nervous since we are only 10 weeks but the doctor seemed pretty confident with our strong heartbeat. Can't wait till July 31st to see our bean again. Funny, I feel like I live just for the ultrasounds and try and speed everything else up. Hopefully by next ultrasound I will be a little more relaxed!


----------



## LinemansWife

Wanna- so glad you are doing well. Do you have a doppler? It saved many a scares before I could feel her move. July 31st is our wedding anniversary so a good day for good news :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Dan so glad to hear you're moving forward it's a tough road but eventually works out!

Mamali and Wanna thanks so much for your kindness and well wishes. Unfortunately the u/s showed today that baby no longer has a heartbeat. While I tried to prepare myself for this it's still utterly devastating. Waiting for dr's office to call to schedule d&c and I will have things tested for abnormalities. I know these things happen and I will give muself and my husband time to heal and decide how to move forward. We have no intention of giving up and truly believe these things make us stronger. I hope you ladies are doing well and feeling good. Please don't feel sorry for me many women have been through much worse and I am lucky to even have had my lil one even if for such a short time.


----------



## wannabemomma

Linesman - We do have one, my hubby bought one for me for my birthday. However, I believe it is still to early the box says 14-16 weeks and almost at 11. We have tried and tried! Happy early anniversary!!

Peachy - I am glad you are thining postive. My thoughts and prayers are with you. You know you have all of our love and support. If you need anything let me know. I went through a D&C and know how emotion it can be at times. I think your head and heart are in a good place though. :hugs::hugs: You are right every child we carry does not matter for how long is a blessing and are angels.


----------



## africaqueen

Peachy- I am so sorry xxx

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well xxx


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, I'm sorry. Did the RE give you any indication of what might have happened? How far along we're you? Did you feel your symptoms change? Sorry for all the questions, I'm just so worried about my scan next week.


----------



## Peachy1584

AQ hope all is well with you.

Mells my symptoms have not changed. I still have a little nausea and my bb's are sore. I just knew though I can't explain it. I would be 8w5d today. The enlarged yolk sac didn't cause this but was an indication something could be wrong. I am having my d&c Friday morning and will know more in a couple weeks when results come back. Please do not compare yours to mine. Your betas look good and things are going good so don't worry needlessly I am sure everything will be fine with your u/s. Let yourself be excited don't miss out!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy1584 said:


> AQ hope all is well with you.
> 
> Mells my symptoms have not changed. I still have a little nausea and my bb's are sore. I just knew though I can't explain it. I would be 8w5d today. The enlarged yolk sac didn't cause this but was an indication something could be wrong. I am having my d&c Friday morning and will know more in a couple weeks when results come back. Please do not compare yours to mine. Your betas look good and things are going good so don't worry needlessly I am sure everything will be fine with your u/s. Let yourself be excited don't miss out!

Peachy, thanks for sharing. Of course, I can't compare but I do worry. I understand your feeling of "just knowing." When I had my ectopic it was the same way. I couldn't even be sad at first bc I just felt vindicated (for lack of a better word) that my feelings were correct. Keeping you and your DH in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi everyone, sorry I keep disappearing for long periods. I am looking forward to my appointment on the 2st, got all my notes through from my old clinic yesterday, I've enjoyed reading them lol

Peachy- keep us all updated :)


----------



## Mamali

The thread is awefully quite :wacko:, hope everone is doing great?

Peachy how are you dear :hugs:


----------



## wannabemomma

Hey Mam - I was thinking the same thing. How are you doing?

I go in next week for my 12 week appontment. I am hoping I will breathe a little easier after that! I am starting to have a bump. Getting harder to hide it at work!


----------



## Mamali

Am good Wanna, how are you? Am still not showing :wacko:, if I don't tell you am pregnant you can't tell. Getting to that 12weeks mark is a relief, but I guess one never stops worrying until you have your LO in your arms. Wish you all the best next week.

Hello everyone :flower:.


----------



## Mells54

Good morning! I had my First US yesterday and it's twins! I got to see and hear two strong heartbeats! DH and I are on :cloud9:


----------



## Mamali

oh my God Mells, :baby::baby:? :happydance:, that's awesome. Am so xcited for you dear.


----------



## wannabemomma

awesome Mells!!!!!!!!!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## Mells54

wannabemomma said:


> awesome Mells!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?[/
> 
> Everyday, I feel like I just ran a marathon! Exhausted to say the least, but I guess this will give me the practice for when the babies get here.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells that is absolutely amazing! I am so happy for you!

Afm I go for a post op visit Aug 6th and by then pathology will back so hopefully that will shed some light on what went wrong. For now I am trying to keep as busy as possible. I keep the u/s pics on the fridge so I continue to deal with things rather hide it which I am known to do. I still have a frozen one left too but until I get all the facts I won't make any final decisions.


----------



## wannabemomma

Mells54 said:


> wannabemomma said:
> 
> 
> awesome Mells!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> How are you feeling?[/
> 
> Everyday, I feel like I just ran a marathon! Exhausted to say the least, but I guess this will give me the practice for when the babies get here.
> 
> 
> I am feeling pretty good. Still get tired early but I think that is because I now wake up from 2-4 am ever night. Just wide awake. I still think it is weird my bbs do not hurt. I mean they are really big now but they do no hurt at all.
> 
> I have a friend whio is 4 weeks behind me and she says it hurts to even put a shirt on.Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine24

Mells- I was wide awake those same hours the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy!! And now I wake up at 3am like clockwork every night because the baby is kicking me!!!

My bbs never hurt in the beginning, and rarely do now.....don't let it worry you too much that yours dont your friends do.

Congrats!


----------



## pcct

That's fantastic news mells so happy for u and dh :dance:

:hi: to everyone hope u are all doing well


----------



## wannabemomma

PCCT- How are you doing?? You have to be getting pretty close right? I know you are team yello! That is so exciting!!


----------



## pcct

Hey wannabe yeah still team yellow  how many weeks are you now?


----------



## wannabemomma

pcct - I am 12 weeks 2 days. I am feeling almost back to normal.... which I hear is pretty normal. Still get tired early, always sleeping by 10. I go back this coming Wednesday. Don't know why but it always gets me really nervous a few days before. We heard the heartbeat last time at 9w6d. It was 186 bpm!


----------



## pcct

That's great news wannabe - I to still get nervous before appts and scans :shock:


----------



## africaqueen

Just checking in to say hi and i hope everyone is doing well x

AFM- Nothing to report and won't be for a while but il still drop in now and again to check on everyone. I have been enjoying some nights out and looking forward to holidays etc but that huge gaping hole is still in my heart and will remain until im a mummy so the whole IVF/baby thing is never far from my brain no matter how much i try. xxx


----------



## Mells54

AQ, so glad to hear from you. I'm sure your rainbow isn't far away. :hug:


----------



## africaqueen

Thank you Mells. So happy to see you are having twins and that you have frosties! if our next cycle is another fail, god forbid, we will be looking at the DE route as cannot carry on like we are xxx


----------



## pcct

Hey AQ lovely to hear from u :) glad u r doing ok and enjoying time with dh... Still think of u lots :hugs: I can't wait to be rooting for u when u r ready for next cycle :)


----------



## africaqueen

Thx Pcct. Cannot believe your 24wks already! wow time goes fast xxx


----------



## pcct

Thanks, yeah it's coming round too fast :shock: still hasn't sunk in much lol


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, sorry I've been gone a while again lol. 

So I had my consultation at the new clinic on Thursday and I am definitely going with them. I love my old clinic but I really love the new one too. And they have the Eeva machine.

So I went through everything with my new consultant, and she is putting me on the Antagonist protocol, which she explained to me is different from the short protocol (I thought it was the same lol) she says that with people with a low AMH and are young seem to respond better to the Antagonist protocol, and that I probably won't get as many eggs as before but the eggs that I do get should be of better quality... and I can't complain at that 

I chose my donor yesterday, kind of excited again now its all on the move lol.

I just need to decide exactly which cycle I want to do the IVF on, and let them know my cycle before so that I and they have that cycle to get prepared. Luckily I have a lot of medication left over from the last IVF so I am getting to use that up 

My acupuncture is going really well, I love it 
It makes me feel so relaxed afterwards, and I think it is helping, so far my cycle is 2 days longer lol, I know that doesn't sound like much but at least its an improvement, and also at my consultation on Thursday, I had a scan and my uterus lining was at 
8.9mm which is the thickest I've ever seen it, (I've seen it anywhere from 
4mm-7.1mm) 

Anyway, sorry for babbling how are you all??


----------



## Mells54

Dandan, that sounds wonderful! I'm glad that things are moving along for you. I wish you the best for this upcoming cycle.


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you Mells, I hope it works out this time around :) how is everything going with you?


----------



## Mells54

dandan1331 said:


> Thank you Mells, I hope it works out this time around :) how is everything going with you?

I'm doing really well. Of course I'm tired all the time and get especially nauseous regularly, but I've wanted this for so long that I won't complain :haha:


----------



## wannabemomma

Anyone else getting headaches in their second trimester? This just started last Friday but my gosh! Docs have reassured me it is just hormones! :hugs::hugs: It has been quiet on this thread. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## pcct

Hi wannabe yeah unfortunately headaches are very common at that stage but should calm down a lot soon :hugs: besides your headache hope ur doing ok ?


----------



## wannabemomma

pcct said:


> Hi wannabe yeah unfortunately headaches are very common at that stage but should calm down a lot soon :hugs: besides your headache hope ur doing ok ?

Hi PCCT - I am doing great otherwise! I shouldnt complain I know. I just was surprised by it! I hope you are doing well. You feeling well? Also, I was thinking maybe the headaches were from weaning off all the IVF drugs? maybe? Kinda strange not having to stick myself 3 times a day! woohooo!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Hey Wanna! I had headaches, too. It'll get better, I promise. Glad everything is going okay!


----------



## pcct

Hi PCCT - I am doing great otherwise! I shouldnt complain I know. I just was surprised by it! I hope you are doing well. You feeling well? Also, I was thinking maybe the headaches were from weaning off all the IVF drugs? maybe? Kinda strange not having to stick myself 3 times a day! woohooo!!![/QUOTE]


Yeah the headaches are awful :hugs: am doing ok am just waiting for an appt to come out for physo as I have spd and get measured up for a belt very painful but trying my best to get thru it :(


----------



## Peachy1584

Dandan glad you are starting again and are excited. Hope things work out this time around!

AQ hope you are staying positive and things come together real soon. I know all about trying to do and think about other things but always having this on my mind.

I am so glad all the prego ladies are doing so great. I will be on my way as well as soon as God decides it is right for me.

Afm had my post op yesterday and pathology cam back that baby was a boy with trisomy 15. She basically said we didn't have to see a genetic counselor because it is rare and isn't really from me or hubby just some fluke that happens. We are going to try clomid for a few cycles and hopefully It will make me ovulate from the left and my short little tube will pick it up and in the meantime I can definately afford to shed a few pounds. If it doesn't work we will take out a home equity loan and go back to ivf. For now my husband says we will enjoy trying naturally again (I will too). We have gotten so much closer through this I am lucky to have my love and my best friend be my husband.Infertility can be so stressful I am glad it isn't affecting us negatively.


----------



## wannabemomma

Peachy - I am glad to hear you are doing well and have gotten some answers. As I sit here all teary eyed (whoa hormones) after reading your post. You are so right. God will give you a miracle. It is all on his time!

I also agree with you. The bond you and your husband develop after going through IVF and like some of us a loss is something others will not experience. It is a deeper level of trust, love, and friendship. I wish you the best!! :hugs::hugs: and hey hey trying natrually will be fun! hahahaha.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi PCCT - What is SPD? Something with your back?


----------



## wannabemomma

Linesman - WOW your 31 weeks? HOLY COW. Time flies. How are you? Feeling ok? Have you got baby Rose's room already?


----------



## pcct

wannabemomma said:


> Hi PCCT - What is SPD? Something with your back?

No Hun its your pelvis but can all so affect your back too... It's when your pelvis starts to separate it happens to a lot of us but only so many will experience pain from it.. The doctor explained that the bones ect are softening up getting ready for when birth when it comes


----------



## LinemansWife

wannabemomma said:


> Linesman - WOW your 31 weeks? HOLY COW. Time flies. How are you? Feeling ok? Have you got baby Rose's room already?

I know! It's crazy to think we're almost there! We've been in the hospital 3 times to stop contractions but other than that pretty good. Her room is completely done. My mom and sister had to come do most of everything since I can't do much. 

So have y'all found out girl or boy yet?


----------



## wannabemomma

Linesmanwife - She just cant wait to come into the world hahaha.

Well, glad to hear your mom and sister are able to help out! We will hopefully find out on the 27th!! I cant wait!!! I keep counting the days!

PCCT - ohhhhh. I am sorry you are in pain.


----------



## wannabemomma

Anyone heard from BabyD? BabyD if your out there hope you are doing well.


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been missing in action since our 2nd failed IVF. It's probably going to be a while until we can afford to try again so I've been trying to forget about it all...which like others have said, is pretty impossible!

We had our follow up consultation a few weeks ago and we went into it feeling negative and just expecting a response of, we're sorry, you've just gotta pay again, and go through the same again. However, it seems that they have been really discussing our case and they want to try a few things differently, which always make you feel like something proactive is being done, despite the lack of answers as to why it's not working!

They want to change me from 225 Gonal-F to Menopur (just to try a different drug really) but more importantly they want to put me on a higher dose (they may have said 300 but that sounds more like a Gonal-F dosage to me!?). They said that although they class me as young (29) they would have expected a few more eggs than the 7/8 they have previously collected so are risking a higher dose as I seem to have quite a few follicles growing to start with and then half of those slow down whilst others continue growing to full maturity. This should increase our odds in the number game as we seem to be left with very few embryos come day 3.

They also suggested doing a "scratch" the month before we try which can apparently double the chances of implantation. Has anyone else had this done before, does it hurt and has it helped with success? 

We asked about egg sharing as this would mean we could financially start another cycle much sooner but were told that we need to maximise our odds and keep all the eggs we produce as they aren't overly happy with the numbers anyway.

So that's it in a nutshell really. We came out of the appt feeling completely geared up to try again but realistically we're financially looking at Jan 2014 at the earliest so we need to put a lid on it and try to enjoy the second half of 2013 without anymore poking, prodding and drugs!

And my biggest fear at the moment....at what point do you say enough is enough with treatment? Naively I never thought we'd be facing cycle 3 and I've started to worry about DH and myself reaching the enough's enough point at different times, esp as he already has a son, and I just dread that there may come a day where he calls a cycle a last attempt and I don't agree! We've been so together with all of this and maybe I'm just worrying about something that hasn't happened yet! x


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Blimey that was a long post....can anyone tell I must have needed to get it off my chest?!

Really sorry!  xx


----------



## wannabemomma

Bumpsparkle - Glad you walked away from your appointment with a more positive feeling. It sounds like your clinic is very proactive. I had a scratch done with both of my cycles. My doc says he has found a huge success rate when doing them. I believe he is right! As far as pain goes it did not hurt. The only thing that was a little cringe worthy was the catheter they use to get there. However, it is done in a minute.

Jan. 2014 will be here before you know it! You have all the holidays to distract and a special down time with hubby will be stress free! Good luck :flower:


----------



## Bumpsparkle

Thanks wanna, it's lovely to hear a success story about the scratch as I haven't come across many people who have had it done!


----------



## LinemansWife

Bump- so glad you walked away feeling encouraged instead of discouraged. I don't have any answers. It was my biggest fear going into fertility that my dh and I wouldn't be on the same page. The only advice I can give is to keep communication open and it seems you are doing that already. I will be praying that y'all make the right decision that both of you can live with.


----------



## BabyD225

Wannabe!! So sorry... I haven't been so active on here as much but I do check in and read everyone's progress! I'm doing well.. thank you so much for thinking about me! I'm 15w1d today... I think I started feeling some flutters at night from the baby. We found out it's a boy.. and our next sono is next week. I'm carrying pretty small.. just a little round ball in my belly... but my boobs are tremendous! lol... I feel well now that I'm in the second trimester, still have a few food aversions but haven't thrown up in a while. I don't think the tiredness goes away ever. And unfortunately for DH, I have an aversion to sex... poor guy. I feel asexual. I can't explain it. How are you doing??


----------



## wannabemomma

Baby D - I am so glad to hear you are doing well!!! Congrats on the BOY!! :blue: I am 15 weeks today!!! We are so close together! I go next August 27th and hopefully we will know! Like you, I have no desire to be near my husband.......maybe I am having a boy too?? I kinda think it is a boy for some reason. I feel bad because he mentioned it serveral times. How exciting you are starting to feel something! I am not or I dont think I am. I am looking big I think. You can def. tell I am pregnant and I had to buy maternity pants last weekend. Like you my boobs are massive too!! hahaha. I went up a whole bra size. This is not goign to be pretty. I normally in pretty big chested so nervous about jumping into sizes that are not in all stores. :huh:


----------



## africaqueen

Hi ladies, sorry not checked in for a while.

Peachy- Thank you. I hope you are coping ok x

Line- WOW cannot believe how far gone you are! :) x

Pcct and BabyD- Glad all is well and time is flying by! x

Hi to Wannabe, and all the gang. Sorry for lack of personals. I will try and catch up better. Hope everyone is well? x

AFM- nothing to report hence the lack of posting but do think of u all often xxx


----------



## Mamali

Hello everyone :flower:, this place is soooooo quite. Hope you are all doing good?


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi!!!! I get to leave in a couple hours to find out what gender our litle on is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:blue::pink:


----------



## Mamali

Wanna you must be excited and anxcious at the same time :happydance:. Am team yellow, don't know how long that will last though :haha:.


----------



## wannabemomma

It's a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are so excited!!!! :pink::pink::pink:


----------



## Mells54

Wanna, congrats on team pink!


----------



## pcct

Wow,congrats wanna!!! hope everyone One is doing well :)


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Wanna!!!


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats wanna!! That's awesome :)


----------



## Mamali

Hello Linemanswife, how are you? Wow you are 34 weeks, how time flies. I bet you can't wait to see your LO :happydance:.


----------



## angielude

Wanna; congrats on your little girl. I find out September 9. I also noticed my due date is one day after yours, February 11. So exciting!


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali said:


> Hello Linemanswife, how are you? Wow you are 34 weeks, how time flies. I bet you can't wait to see your LO :happydance:.

I'm great! Just counting down the days. My induction is scheduled for 39 weeks 1 day if I don't go before then. Starting to get a little nervous, but so excited to finally meet our little girl. 

How are you? Are you feeling a lot of movement now?


----------



## Mamali

You are almost there!!! Wish you all the best dear. Yeah, am getting lots of kicks now :haha:. I can feel it too when I place my hand on my bump, its so amazing :cloud9:.


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations Wanna!!


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals...... 
its been a long long time i have not visited the forum, but think of u gals often, 
LINEMANs: cant belive u are 36 wks.... lil one will be here soon.
pcct,wannabe,babyD,Dan n all the others how are u gals?
I am updating myself with all the stories, bu it will take time i guess..... 
Afqueen: enjoy ur spain vacation.

AFM: well m in my 2nd trimester.... easy on morning sickness and all.. Scan says everything is fine......... lil bit of belly is out and m seriously considering quitin my job


----------



## just1healthy1

Hi ladies...it's been forever since I've visited this thread. Hope some of you remember me. Angie, glad to see you're pregnant too! Mamali...according to you're about a week and some days behind me. Pcct & LW...so exciting y'all are getting so close to holding your babies! Wannabe, congrats on your baby girl....I'm having one too!!:) I will be 26 weeks tomorrow, almost to third trimester. We found out on July 28th at our gender reveal party that we're having a baby girl. All ultrasounds and tests have been great so far, she's growing strong and I'm so thankful. Our due date is December 14. She kicks my belly ALL the time!! It's an amazing feeling...BUT not too great at night when I'm trying to sleep. lol. Just wanted to say hello and hope everyone is doing well and for those that haven't gotten their bfp's or the little ones haven't stuck.....keep trying and praying!! IT WILL HAPPEN!!


----------



## Mamali

Hello ladies, it's awfully quite here, hope everyone is doing good?

Linemanswife how are you? About two weeks remaining, eeeeek you must be super excited. Wishing you all the best. 

Pcct hello dear.

Just1 congrats on having girl, am still team yellow. I want it to be a surprise.


----------



## pcct

Hey am going good thanks :) how ae thing with yourself? 

Hope everyone else is doing good too


----------



## BabyD225

Hey Sanu and everyone!
I'm doing well.. thanks for askin!! 20 weeks tomorrow.. we'll confirm that it's team blue then... feeling him move around.. it's crazy! I have my second trimester energy.. never want it to end! Have a little belly still...waiting for it to really pop! I'll report back after tomorrow's anatomy scan!

Hey to all! xoox


----------



## Mamali

Hey babyD, happy 20 weeks! wish you all the best today.

Pcct am doing good, thanks. Happy 32 weeks.


----------



## pcct

Thank :D 
Happy 20 weeks babyD half way now!!!! Good luck at your scan today :)


----------



## sanumolu

hi gals!
pcct ur sono looks so gud!
linemans where are u? wen is the lil ones entry?
babyD hi congo 20 weeks wow! updates on scan? i m rite behind u , now 16 wks
hi to all the gals............


----------



## pcct

Hey... Thanks San . How's has pregnacy been treating u so far?


----------



## sanumolu

goin on pcct! morning sickness is lesser, though somedays its bad.....i quit my job so now m enjoying fully bein pregnant! wat abt u? how are u doing?


----------



## pcct

Aw glad u are coping well and not having to work too is a great bonus :thumbup: I have loved every min of being off work lol .. I have been doing ok spd seams to be getting the better of me more and more now :dohh:


----------



## LinemansWife

Hey!! So glad to see everyone is doing well. I'm 37 weeks and still can't believe that I'm actually pregnant and bringing a little girl into the world. I seriously thought that I would never experience this. 

I am 1 cm and 60% effaced so hopefully it won't be much longer. My induction date is set for October 9th if she doesn't come before then. I'm absolutely HUGE and everyone assumes that I'm miserable but I honestly can't think of a time that I've been any happier.


----------



## sanumolu

pcct.....its great not to o n c my boss everyday, he actually told that i got pregnant at the wrong time... i was so irritated by that guy! 
linemans: wow 37 wks..... thats great . all the best for the delivery


----------



## Mells54

Linesman, keep us posted on the arrival of your baby girl.


----------



## wannabemomma

Hi all!! Glad to hear everyone is doing well! Linesman - not to much longer now. Best of luck with the delivery of baby rose!


----------



## Peachy1584

Hello everyone I am so glad to hear everyone is doing well. Dandan how is your new cycke going? AQ how have you been? I hope your travels are treating you well.


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, how are you doing? Any plans to start anew or just taking a break for now.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Peachy thanks for asking. I have actually postponed it to my next cycle (October) as I am moving in about 10 days time and didn't want to be going through IVF and moving at the same time. So now my October cycle is due to start on the 11th, so i'm getting excited and nervous again the closer it gets :)
How is everyone doing? Sorry I haven't posted in a while, I do come on to check on everyone though :)


----------



## Samsfan

Hello everyone. Its been a while and I see every is coming along. Very exciting!!!! Good luck Lineman. Cant believe your almost there. 

I started stimming again. Yesterday! I kind of jumped right in and squeeked into a group at my clinic. They close for quality control and work in groups. And this group closed yesterday.


----------



## Peachy1584

Mells I am doing clomid for 3 cycles. This is my second and just found out today it's a bust as my right side shot ahead and I only have the left tube. Next cycle we will try 100mg. Crazy enough I talked to a gal who did ivf in Cancun where a cycle is $6, 500 so am gathering tons of info on that as it would be ridiculously cheaper than here although I am worried about how it is regulated and all that it makes me nervous. How are you feeling? I am so excited for you!

Dandan I hope the move goes well and hope this cycle is the one for you! October is my favorite month!

Samsfan best of luck and loads of baby dust!


----------



## Mells54

Peachy, I did clomid for several months and it made me a raging maniac. My poor DH's was ready to move out! But in the end I have bad tubes making clomid and IUI null. Thanks for the kind words. Now that I've crossed this hurdle, I really want to encourage others to not give up. It took 8 years for us. It can and will happen.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, how are you all??
Not much to tell here :) I had my baseline scan yesterday (Friday) and so far all is good. I had a count of 15 follicles in total on my day 1. I start my meds tomorrow, my ec is scheduled for the 23rd at the minute, it could move forward to the 21st but so far it's the 23rd. Getting all excited now, it's so close lol


----------



## Rosie06

didn't realise this thread was still going!

Dandan good luck with your cycle 23rd will be here in no time for you fingers crossed

pcct how are you getting on surely you must be nearly ready now?

AQ how are you doing hope you've been making the most of your time out and enjoying some quality time with hubby :)

AFM we had another round in july/august and we had success double the success still in disbelief and cant believe we will be goung from a family of 3 to a family of 5!

hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## pcct

WOW Rosie :hi: and huge congratulations !!! And twins woohoo!!! U all must be over the moon! 

Yeah am almost ready eeek we have our first sweep in 2 weeks then of nothing after having 2 am booked In to induced in my due date


----------



## Rosie06

wow not long at all! doesn't seem 2mins ago we were going through cycle together lol! make sure you enjoy every single second because it really does go too fast! ill have to have a peek in your journal to see how your doing :D x

yes twins ha ha hubby over the moon hes a twin himself! DD cant wait she kisses my tummy everymorning and cuddles it which is so sweet! still in shock, put deposit down yesterday on our pram which is pretty exciting! x


----------



## pcct

Yeah the pregnacy has gone in so fast! That made me smile about your dd kissing ur tummy awww 

Sooo exciting you have picked your pram too so happy for u all :) defo was ment to be twins :dance:


----------



## LinemansWife

Our little Annabelle was born on 10/9. Dh and I are so in love!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## pcct

Was just thinking of u the other day Hun congrats she is absolutely beautiful :)


----------



## Mells54

Wonderful Linesman! She is beautiful!


----------



## Rosie06

congratulations shes beautiful x enjoy every second :D x


----------



## Sunshine24

Awwww Linesman!! Congrat!!! She is adorable!! What a journey!


----------



## Mamali

Congrats Linemanswife, she is adorable!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi everyone :) sorry not been here in a while, I've been checking in though. So I started my meds on Sunday, had my baseline scan last Friday and my lining was nice and thins as it was my day 1 and I had 10 follies on the right and 5 on the left.
I went in today for my second scan and all follies are between 10mm-16mm :) and my lining is at 9.4mm which is amazing lol. I have never seen it that thick :):)
So far my ec is scheduled for Wednesday but find out for definite on Monday at my next scan :)


----------



## Mells54

Good luck dandan! Things are looking good for you. Have you had lining issues in the past?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi mells, no one in the past has ever told me I've had lining issues, but my cycles are short. My last round of ivf it ranged from 6.1-7.1 and any scans I had before that were even thinner. But then I started acupuncture, and about 5 weeks later I had a scan at the end of one of my cycles and it was at 8.9 which amazed me and I also thought maybe it was that thick because I was in my last couple of days of my cycle. Then yesterday (on day 8) it was at 9.4 :) made me happy lol. I've always had this niggling feeling that it is my lining that stopped me getting pregnant.


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I had my last scan today. I am officially booked in for my EC on Wednesday at 9:30am, I take my trigger tonight :)


----------



## pcct

Hey dan that's so exciting news!! Can not wait to hear how u get on!! This cycle is defo the one for u it seams to have been a lot more relaxed for u :) happy trigger day!!!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks pcct, I feel the same way. I'm less optimistic with this cycle like I was last time around, but I am so much calmer in myself that its made me realize I wasn't so calm last time lol. I'm glad I just read your post because I forgot i'm supposed to trigger in 4.5 hours lol
I'll be updating my journal every now and then if you wanna keep tabs :) like last time lol, but I will not let myself obsess lol


----------



## angielude

Good luck Dan; hope everything works out for you! :)


----------



## pcct

Yes don't let your self get over thinking everything - just stay relaxed and imagine your body doing all the changes and stay POSITIVE!!!! very important key is being positive and believing in your self :thumbup: defo still following your journal :)


----------



## dandan1331

:) Thanks guys :) i'm happy and relaxed and just feel better this time around, I cant explain it lol cant wait for in about 3 weeks time lol


----------



## LinemansWife

Good luck, Dan!!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck dandan!

Hi Angie, how are you doing???

Linesman, how's motherhood treating you?


----------



## LinemansWife

It's amazing, mells!! She is the most precious little baby. Do you know what your twins are yet?


----------



## Mells54

LinemansWife said:


> It's amazing, mells!! She is the most precious little baby. Do you know what your twins are yet?

They're two girls! I'm excited for them to have each other growing up. I have such special memories with my sister! :cloud9:


----------



## dandan1331

Hiya ladies, so I just had my egg retrieval (about half hour ago lol) I'm just sat in recovery, feel like I wanna sleep for hours lol.
I got 10 eggs :) 2 less than last time, but I'm happy. Just hoping that most or all of them are ,mature :)


----------



## pcct

Woo hoo 10 eggs are fab!!!! Go eggies!!!


----------



## Mells54

10 is fabulous!!!! Now the waiting begins...


----------



## Rosie06

10 eggs is fab just remember is quality not quantity! rest up and take it easy :)


----------



## dandan1331

I completely agree, as long as they're good quality I'm happy :) waiting for a call in the morning to see how many fertilised :)


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, just wanted to update you all on yesterday. they collected 10 eggs, 3 of which were immature. So that left 6. Out of those 6, 5 fertilised and are now in the Eeva :)


----------



## scerena

5 fertilised is really good! Got everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you! I am so excited and ready for Saturday... but i'm dreading the 2ww lol


----------



## Mells54

Good numbers dandan!


----------



## Mamali

Five is great Dandan, wish u all the best.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mells54 said:


> LinemansWife said:
> 
> 
> It's amazing, mells!! She is the most precious little baby. Do you know what your twins are yet?
> 
> They're two girls! I'm excited for them to have each other growing up. I have such special memories with my sister! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Awe that's great! My sister is my best friend so I know exactly how you feel. I'm so excited for you. Hopefully it'll go fast 

Congrats dan! Those are great numbers!


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks everyone :) just waiting for the morning now. Because my embryo's are in the Eeva machine, they don't check them from yesterday morning until tomorrow morning just before I get there lol as the machine does it all for them lol so a little nervous here lol


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, so, all done. One of the embryologists scared me this morning by ringing me and telling me that my embryos are very slow developing and they're not where he would like. When I got there a different embryologist told me that although they are slow most are good quality. I had one 2cell, two 3cell and two 5cell. They put both 5cells back. One of the 5cells was a grad 2/4 and the other is a 4/4 and apparently the 4/4one, Eeva has put as a high embryo (meaning it is great) it's just a little on the slow side. So I'm keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## Mells54

Let the 2WW begin!!! Good luck!


----------



## angielude

Yea Dan that sounds awesome! Glad the transfer went well, and hope you all the best in two weeks.

Mells, I am doing good. We are having a baby girl; and I will be twenty five weeks Tuesday. I can't believe how fast it actually goes. She is kicking all the time, and that is just amazing to me.


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks everyone. I am happy about the 4/4 grade embryo (at my clinic 1 is worst, 4 is best), but still a little cautious as they're slow developing. I'm just hoping that one of my 5cell embies make it :) hopefully both but i'll be happy with one :)


----------



## Peachy1584

Dandan how exciting! I have everything crossed for you and loads of luck relaxing during the 2ww!


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you :) I went back to work today, and I was a little worried this morning but I am so glad I did, as it has kept my mind off it all day lol. How are your all doing?


----------



## Rosie06

congrats on been pupo dandan fingers crossed the 2ww goes quick for you x


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you :)i'm hoping it does too. i'm going crazy already lol, although I cant believe that in a few hours i'll be 4dp3dt already lol


----------



## Peachy1584

Dandan best of luck to you tomorrow you are in my prayers and I have everything crossed !


----------



## dandan1331

Thank peachy but it was another bfn today on my OTD. And the tiniest bit of brown this morning mixed in with my cyclogest stuff, so I truly think this is it for me :( On to the next I guess :(


----------



## Mells54

Oh no dandan. I'm sorry dear. Did you have a beta yet?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Mells, my clinic only does a beta if you get a bfp on otd.


----------



## Peachy1584

Dandan I am so very sorry. I know the disappointment all too well and it just sucks. Does on to the next mean you can try again? I hope so and I hope as well as your sister you have other family/friends for support and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Peachy, AF showed up this morning. Yes I will try again, I don't want to stop lol. I am going to speak with my consultant at my follow up appointment, and see if she will put me on the long protocol. The last two times I have been on the short protocol and the agonist protocol, which both lasted about 8-9 days. I have a feeling that 8-9 days at the highest dose has made my eggs grow too quick to be of any quality, so I am going to ask for the long protocol and see what she says about that :) then if the next round doesn't work, I guess I'll start thinking about donor eggs :(


----------



## Peachy1584

Dandan I am glad you have a plan that always makes me feel better. Hopefully she has some answers for you on why this time failed sometimes it's just a process of trial and error try to take it one step at a time. Did they say anything about the quality of your eggs this cycle? I know a gal and I pray this isn't you but she was 7th time lucky. I have always truly believed this is a numbers game.


----------



## Mamali

Awww Dan am so sorry dear :hugs:, but glad you have a plan. Wish you all the best hun!

Pcct I know i've posted on your blog, but congrats again dear, how is Kaden doing?

Hello evryone :flower:


----------



## pcct

Hey girls just poping in to let you all know I had my baby a little baby boy :cloud9: 

Kaden weighting 7lb 34cm born at 5.27 on the 5th of nov 2013 

Thanks mam we are doing great thanks :hugs:


----------



## Samsfan

Hi ladies- Sorry I haven't been posting in a while.. I've been lurking though.... I just have been trying to wrap my mind around this stuff. It's amazing how fast time passes when your doing a cycle.

Angielude- Can't believe how far along you are!! That's awesome

DanDan- I'm so sorry... I know how you feel

Pcct- Congratulations! Awesome news!

Peachy- How are you doing?

Mamali- You due next month! Wow

AFM- I'm on my 3rd IVF. I have one embryo waiting for me. Transfer today! Prayers are welcome!

AFM-


----------



## pcct

Hey Sam thank you.... Nice to hear from u and sending u tones of prayers!! Good luck for today :)


----------



## Mamali

u welcome pcct :hugs:

Sam yeah, am due next month! how time flies!!! sending u :dust:.


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, congrats on baby boy!!!!

Sam, sending prayers your way. I hope the third times the charm for you!


----------



## Peachy1584

Pcct congratulations!

Sam you have my prayers and best wishes! I love to hear success stories and look forward to yours!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Congratulations pcct!!!! I can't believe you have your baby with you already :) xx


----------



## Samsfan

Ladies i didnt have the best embryo to transfer. It was a four cell, grade 3. Anyone hear success stories with similar situation? I suppose I need a miracle now.


----------



## pcct

Thanks ladies , yeah he's 1 week old today :D 

Sam - sending you tones of prayers :hugs: am not very good with the grades ect but I will be thinking of you x


----------



## Mells54

Sam, I don't know much with grades but I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Peachy1584

Sams I no longer believe in grades or statistics as I always seem to defy them. I had very good embies that didn't work and know others that got very poor grades and went on to have very healthy babies. Every embryo has the potential to be a baby hon so try to keep the faith and not stress (well as much as you can possibly help it).


----------



## BabyD225

PCCT Congrats!! So exciting.. hope you're enjoying every second!! xoxo


----------



## pcct

Thanks babyd yeh enjoying every second and treasuring every moment :)!


----------



## Flowermal

Hello ladies!! Hope some of your rem me??
I was here from about Feb - May when I was undergoing my first IVF cycle. Had so much support from this group :)

Wow so happy for u guys! Best wishes to all the pregnant mummies to be :thumbup:

Special love and hugs to pcct! Congrats on ur beautiful bundle!

Big hug to AQ! Hope ur doing well!!

As for me, when my sig says it all.. Just had the bad news today so still in mourning but hopefully time will heal my pain


----------



## pcct

Hey flower I remember you well :D nice to hear from you.. I am so so sorry about your news :cry: sending u tones of hugs!! :hugs: :hugs: I hope you have ur follow up appt soon and hopfully things can get moving for u for the next stage :hugs:

Thank you so much for your kind words on the Birth of my baby boy :) xoxoxo


----------



## Mamali

Flowermal ofcourse I remember you, so sorry dear :hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Mells54

Flowermal, so sorry to hear your news :cry:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies sorry I went missing for a bit :) I've got my follow up appointment on Monday, so maybe I can find some answers. Want to try again ASAP but I don't know how long my dr with make me wait lol. How are you all?


----------



## babyhopes1981

Hello everyone,

It's been so long since I have been active n this thread.. Though I hav e been a silent reader..I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at around 28 weeks and was put on insulin straight away! So was a tough 3rd trimester with pokes and insulin shots .. With the ivf and diabetes was suggested a planned csection.. My dear baby girl was born on nov 1st.. It's been a hectic month and that's why been late in updating! Also worried about my fluctuating post partum sugar numbers and feeding adjustments.. Hope everything falls in place soon.. 

Congrats to all who have welcomed their new borns and to all expecting mothers..

Flowermal, Dandan - lots of hugs .. Believe in ur dreams.. Can say this from experience.. Things will be better.. To everyone else ttc - Don't give up treatment.. I got lucky at my 3 rd ivf.. All the best! Do send me a msg if u need any support..

Love to all


----------



## Samsfan

Dandan- Im sorry for you BFN! Do you have a plan?


Flowermal!-- How are you? 

I'm so excited for all the births- PCCT congrats!!!!!!! So exciting.


AFM- My third ivf was not successful. I'm switching docs and hoping that I can get to the bottom of this.


----------



## pcct

Hey baby huge congrats :) so sorry to hear about the gd :hugs: glad ur baby is here safe and well :D 

Sam so sorry about ur bfn :hugs: :hugs: 
Thank you for the birth wishes :)


----------



## Mells54

Baby hopes, congrats on your baby girl! What did you name her, if you don't mind sharing? It's such a roller coaster, but I can't wait until my girls are here, too.

PCCT, how are you doing? adjusting to motherhood?

Sam, I'm sorry Hun. I know this process is so hard. I hope you get some answers from your new doc.

AFM, just dealing with the usual pregnancy pains. Last appt the midwife said my uterus is measuring 10 weeks ahead! But I'm happy to report I've only gained 20 pounds...hoping to keep up myrogress.


----------



## Flowermal

Babyhopes, congrats on the birth of your princess :happydance:

Sams, hello! I'm doing ok.. Just trying to move on and waiting to discuss next steps with my RE on the 5th. 

Well my AF showed up much earlier.. Like 22days after the last one and it's quite heavy.. Not sure if it's normal for the body to go haywire cos of all the meds.. Hopefully it stabilizes :wacko:


----------



## pcct

Hey mells, i have adjusted well now thanks for asking, at the start I just couldn't believe he was my baby I am so in love :cloud9: my life has changed so much since kaden came Into my world and I wouldn't have it any other way it truly is the best magical feeling ever :) 

Flower - hoping your cycle goes back to normal after this one, like u say it may be due to all the mess :hugs: not Long now until your review appt please keep me posted :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi Ladies-

It's been a bit since I have posted but I was posting a lot a few months ago, and especially last year at this exact time when I was in the depths of despair over 5 failed IUIs......surgery.....an endo diagnosis....IVF treatment.....and much sadness and frustration.

Anyway I wanted to report I had a healthy baby girl last week. She is perfect. And now I can see why the road that took us to her was so long and winding.....she was the exact baby we were meant to have! I'm not saying the waiting and failed treatments are easy, but now, on the other side, I can they say were all worth it. The darkest despair I felt last year had allowed me to reach the happiest feelings I have ever felt in my life. I appreciate her so much -- even the sleep deprivation.

When all of you get your BFPs---because you WILL, you will be better moms for it and love your little miracle more than anyone ever could because you know what a blessing it really is.

I continue to pray for all of you and think about you often.....I know it's not an easy road to travel but you are not alone.

You will make it. Stay strong, believe, and ALWAYS have hope.


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Sunshine! Such a wonderfully positive message to send.


----------



## pcct

What a lovely message huge congratulations to you sunshine :dance:


----------



## Mamali

Thanks Sunshine, and congratulations!!!

Hello everyone!


----------



## pcct

:hi: Ahh not long mam not long for u now :dance: how are u keeping? X


----------



## Mamali

yeah Pcct, not long now. Can't wait already! Still no show, cramps, backache or any other symptoms. Am starting my maternity leave on monday, and driving down to my parents to give birth there. How is little Kaden doing? I luurrv his hair, it makes him look cool :haha:. Hope your backache has eased up?


----------



## pcct

Oh how exciting, at least baby is holding on so you can get to parents and well done u working until 39 weeks I so couldn't do that haha! 
kaden is doing great thanks , I do love his hair too I can't imagine him without it all lol.. My back pain has eased up, but last night when I was up feeding kaden it got sore again and kept me awake almost 2 hours after his feed! It seams to get me at east once a week but only taken the painkillers when pain comes!


----------



## LinemansWife

Any news mamali? Thinking about you!


----------



## Mamali

Thanks LinemansWife, this lo is super cozy in here I guess. He/she doesn't want to make an appearance :haha:. Am getting really anxious!!! How is little miss Annabelle doing? My :hugs: and :kiss: to her.

Hello everyone :flower:.


----------



## LinemansWife

Mamali said:


> Thanks LinemansWife, this lo is super cozy in here I guess. He/she doesn't want to make an appearance :haha:. Am getting really anxious!!! How is little miss Annabelle doing? My :hugs: and :kiss: to her.
> 
> Hello everyone :flower:.

Maybe you will get a Christmas miracle. I know this Christmas will be one that neither of us forget. I can't wait to see if your LO is a he or she! So exciting!! 

Annabelle is doing wonderful. I'm nursing her as we speak. Here is a pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mells54

Mamali, she/he is way too comfy in there. Maybe start poking him or her tell baby it's time to move out LOL!!!!! Hope your feeling well.

Lines, Annabelle is very cute!

Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## Mamali

Awww she is adorable LinemansWife, can't wait to find out the sex too :happydance:.

Am doing good Mells, surprisingly. How are you?


----------



## Mells54

Doing well! US next Friday to check on my girls!!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, sorry I've been gone for a while again. Dunno if I updated you or not, but I had a karyotype blood test done to check that my chromosomes aren't abnormal because my embryos are slow developing. I got the results back this week and came back all normal. 
So I have my setup appointment on Wednesday and start bcp next weekend then onto the long protocol and start my ivf drugs around January 19th :) 
How are you all?


----------



## pcct

Hey dan that's fantastic news :) hope your next appt goes well and can get going with ur next round :hugs: 

Hey mam any news yet? Hope ur holding baby now :hugs: can't wait to hear your update and get al the details hehe x


----------



## Mells54

Dan, sounds like a plan is in place.

PCCT, hoping motherhood is wonderful to you.

mam, any news???


----------



## pcct

Hey mells :) yes it sure is :) hope,your pregnancy is going good :)


----------



## sanumolu

its bein long i have not posted... gud to c so many mamas and mom to be.... Pcct,linemans ,mamali ,baby D how are u all?????
AFM: m 32 wks with my surprise miracle baby, he/she is kicking and running around(dont knw the sex yet as its illegal here in india)

i have not read all the post.... will update myself first . 
hugs to all:hugs:


----------



## pcct

Hi San :hi: am doing great thanks, so lovely to hear from glad ur little one is doing fab too :D 
Illegal or not it's such a lovely surprise the day yor baby is born and they announce the sex :cloud9:


----------



## LinemansWife

Hello San! So glad you are doing well. I had no idea about the sex thing in India. It will be so fun though finding out. We are doing great. Annabelle will be 3 months on Thursday. It's going by so fast!


----------



## BabyD225

sanumolu said:


> its bein long i have not posted... gud to c so many mamas and mom to be.... Pcct,linemans ,mamali ,baby D how are u all?????
> AFM: m 32 wks with my surprise miracle baby, he/she is kicking and running around(dont knw the sex yet as its illegal here in india)
> 
> i have not read all the post.... will update myself first .
> hugs to all:hugs:

Hey Sanu- Great to hear from you!! I'm just about 36 weeks pregnant here with a boy! I'm scheduled for a c section at 39 weeks... so it's coming so soon!! So happy you finally have your baby coming as well! And how exciting that it's a surprise for you! For anyone else who's still trying... don't give up... miracles do happen :) xoxo


----------



## LinemansWife

So...do we have any new babies yet?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi everyone so sorry I haven't posted for a whole. So I have been down regulating for about 4 weeks not, been on stimms for 9 days had my scan this morning and absolutely everything was going perfect, but my cycle has been cancelled. I have had a rash for about 5 days that my doctor confirmed today as shingles :( aarrgghh terrible timing. So have to stop stimming and carry on buserelin for another week to make sure I don't get any cysts then wait for af then onto drugs again for next round


----------



## Mells54

Dan, that's just awful. My mom and friend both recently had shingles and it was so painful. I'm sorry this is interfering with your cycle, but as you know it's in your best interest to get it taken care of before starting a new cycle. :hug:

Linesman, still waiting to hear myself on new babies. I know BabyD was supposed to be induced or have a c section on 1 Feb. 

AFM, now that I've hit 34 weeks, my OB said that I can go anytime since the twins are a nice size.


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks mells. I know I am so annoyed lol. I was really excited a few days ago about this round because I would have been having my eggs out this week. But same as you said, I sai to the nurse that if rather wait to have a perfect cycle instead of jeopardising everything. And the nurse was even saying that I've been through so much treatment that she is rootin for the next actual ivf to work :)


----------



## LinemansWife

Dan, I hate that! I've had shingles and they are awful. Hopefully they'll be gone quickly and you can get another cycle started. 

Mells- wow! Can't believe you've made it to 34 weeks. That's awesome! I know you are so ready to meet them. Good luck!


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks LinemansWife. I've had tp be signed off work aswell, im a stylist so I work on all kinds of people, yung and old, and they don't want me to give it to anyone that it could be serious to. Luckily I only have to wait until my next period then I can start the drugs again instead f waiting the usual 3 cycles.


----------



## pcct

Hey :hi: sorry to hear about your shingles :hugs: 

Mells wishing you lots of luck I can't wait to hear all bout your babies and see lots of cute pics :)
Hope babyd is snuggle up with her baby now 

Hope everyone is doing well. :)


----------



## angielude

Hey guys it's been a while since I've updated. I am 39 weeks today and still waiting anxiously for my little girl to get here. I have been off work since 28 weeks due to pre term contractions/ irritable uterus. I am going nuts and just need this to be over with. As of last week I was thinning but no dilation. I have an appointment Thursday and hopefully am at least 2 cm so Dr can help me a long. Such a bummer to have contractions all the time that do absolutely nothing. Anyways my baby girl will be here soon!


----------



## Mells54

Good luck Angie!!!!


----------



## Mamali

Good luck Angie.

Hello everyone. Sorry I haven't updated you guys, baby Ibraheem arrived via a c-section on the 2nd of January weighing 3.5 kg. I will try and upload a pix soon. 

Hope everyone is doing great :flower:


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Mamali!


----------



## pcct

Congrats mam what a lovely weight too.. Good luck Angie xxx


----------



## angielude

Hello everyone,

Wanted to update everyone on my status. Well I went almost two weeks overdue. It was the longest two weeks of my life I do believe. I gave birth naturally on February 20. After waiting for so long I must say labor was fairly quick. Less than eight hours and only pushed for forty five minutes!! Bea Madeline Smith was 9lbs 3.5oz phew. 18.5" long. She is doing great and continues to thrive daily.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Peachy1584

Congratulations Angie! It's so wonderful that so many gals from this thread have been so fortunate. 

AQ I hope things have finally turned around for you!

Dandan if you're still out there I hope your cycle went perfectly!


----------



## Mells54

Congrats Angie!!!!

My twins arrived just prior on 14 Feb!


----------



## LinemansWife

Congrats Angie and mells!! So happy and excited for you and your family.


----------



## pcct

Congrats ang and mells :)


----------



## Mells54

PCCT, love the pic!


----------



## pcct

Aw thank you mells... I would love to have a little peek at your twinnies eeek?


----------



## Mells54

Here's one for you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## pcct

Omg!!!!!! Ahhhhh they are super duper adorable! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## LinemansWife

Mells54 said:


> Here's one for you!

They are beautiful!! How are y'all doing?


----------



## Mells54

We are all doing well. They are being formula fed bc my milk never came in due to the trauma I received during recovery. I pumped some but never got more than a trickle, I'm ok with this since now other can help with the feeding too. I'm so happy to have them!!!!!


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, sorry i havent been on in a while. Last time i wrote to you all i had just had my IVF cycle cancelled due to getting shingles. Well i recovered fine and am now very happy to say that as of today i am PUPO!!!! I know i haven't updated at all about this IVF cycle but i have been too preoccupied until now. I had my egg retrieval on friday and they collected 10 eggs, but out of the 10 eggs, only 4 fertilised :( so i have been a bit miserable over the weekend. But today when i went to have the embryo transfer done, i found out that i had 2x Great 8cell embryos, 1x Ok 6cell embryo, and 1x low 4cell embryo. They tried to convince me twice to have only one embryo put back and to freeze the other one, as both the 8cell are really good quality, but i wanted both :) in my previous IVF cycle my best embryo's were 4cell + 6cell (IVF #1) and 2x 5cell (ivf #2) so i am very happy at the moment :D
How is everybody doing??


----------



## angielude

Dandan good luck. I pray you receive your miracle.


----------



## Peachy1584

Praying this is it for you Dandan!!:flower:


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks guys, me too, I'm trying to keep very optimistic, normally on my 2ww every day goes by so slow, but yesterday I think I forgot that I was in my 2ww lol. I realised last night when I got into bed lol.

I haven't been on in so long I feel like I've missed so much. Everyone has had their babies and I remember some of them when they had just found out!! Congratulations ladies!! :)


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you for the good luck wishes everyone. The clinic just called me and out of my two embryos that were left, the 6 cell has made it to blast!! Amazing!! So they are going to watch it until the morning when the cells are clearer or something. Then they're going to freeze it!! So so happy :)


----------



## LPEAR

Helloooooo everyone! I'm so sorry I haven't been on for so long, and to be honest I can't even remember if I updated you on the birth of our baby daughter Eleanor. Sorry if I have. Anyway, she was born on 08/10/14 weighing 7lb 3oz. I was induced at 39 weeks due to gestational diabetes. She is an absolute beauty. So she's now 6 months old and we started her on solids a couple of weeks ago which she loves! I am still breastfeeding her. 

Congratulations to all the new mummy's and lots of baby dust for those ttc. 

Has anyone heard from AQ recently?

Lots of love. xxx


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies sorry it's been a while, but I have news!!! I got a positive today at 10dp3dt :D I am soon happy :)


----------



## Rosie06

massive congratulations too you! H&H 9 months :D


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you Rosie. I just hope it sticks. As I've had horrible cramping today and tiniest bit of spotting


----------



## Rosie06

as hard as it is trust me i know with DD i had a big bleed along with clots and cramps at 6 weeks and well shes a very lively 3year old! and with this pregnancy ive had spotting and bouts of bleeding all through the pregnancy, cramps and twinges a perfectly normal its all implantation and stretching x


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you Rosie, that just reassures me :) my sister keeps telling me it's all normal, I just find it weird that it just came on today on the day I get my BFP lol. I still can't believe it, I am so happy lol


----------



## Rosie06

its all perfectly normall youll have all sorts of aches and pains in places you never knew possible in the coming months lol! 
plus you now that you know you will be noticing and looking out for things more! :D x


----------



## sanumolu

Hi gals...
Sorry I have not been able to login often....I m happy to announce the birth of our son.... He was born on feb17th... Now he is 2months old... And keeps me on my toes.. Hope all are doing gud.... Congrats to all the mommies and baby dust to all ttc..


----------



## Mells54

San, great news! My girls are 2 months today!!


----------



## Peachy1584

Yay Dandan great news!! :dance:


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you :D I am so happy. Just really excited/nervous about my scan now. It's booked for three weeks away on May 7th :)


----------



## Mamali

congrats Angie, Mells and San.

Dan congratulations dear :happydance::happydance:. Am sooooo happy for you. Wish you a H&H 9 months.

Hello everyone :flower:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies just wanted to update you all. I had my scan this morning and I have one very happy and healthy baby on board :) so happy right now
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rosie06

congratulations hunny, best feeling seeing the on a scan for the first time :D


----------



## dandan1331

It is! The best feeling to me was seeing his little heart going strong :)


----------



## pcct

Rosie have you had your little bundle of joy yet? Sorry if u have memory is terrible lately :(


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Rosie have you had your little bundle of joy yet? Sorry if u have memory is terrible lately :(

Hi, yes I did he will be a week old tomorrow still cant believe he is here, he just completes our family :cloud9:


----------



## pcct

Awwww yay congrats!!! Details :smug:


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, so, i had my first midwife appointment today, booking in as they call it. Can't believe i'm at the midwife stage already lol. Anyway i have a question for you all, i have been put as a high risk pregnancy because i have a heart murmur and also because there is no way for them to find out the fathers background. Anyway, apparently because i have used donor sperm, i have to see a consultant at around 20 weeks, but my midwife did not know why, she just knew that i had to because she had been told when she mentioned that i had conceived with ivf and donor. Would any of you lovely ladies have any ideas?


----------



## pcct

Hey dan yes my pregnancy was classed as high risk due to ivf and I wasn't aloud to go past my due date. All tho with donor sperm I guess without fathers background maybe classed as High risk too.. I was consultant led too. wouldn't you already have the fathers (sperm donor) back ground anyway?


----------



## dandan1331

Hi, yeah they said that was why, because they don't have his background. I don't have the donors background, they don't give it to you in the clinics here, just assure you that they're healthy and screened lol. I just didn't know why I have to see the consultant. Does it make a difference being consultant led?


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Awwww yay congrats!!! Details :smug:

hi well our little man arrived 1st may weighing 8lb, 1 week early by elective c section, we called him Oliver Joseph, hes just perfect and DD loves him to pieces so happy that our family is complete, hes an absolute star so placid and laid back x hope you and your little man are keeping well x



dandan1331 said:


> Hi Ladies, so, i had my first midwife appointment today, booking in as they call it. Can't believe i'm at the midwife stage already lol. Anyway i have a question for you all, i have been put as a high risk pregnancy because i have a heart murmur and also because there is no way for them to find out the fathers background. Anyway, apparently because i have used donor sperm, i have to see a consultant at around 20 weeks, but my midwife did not know why, she just knew that i had to because she had been told when she mentioned that i had conceived with ivf and donor. Would any of you lovely ladies have any ideas?

in both pregnancys the IVF didnt contribute to been high risk for me it was other things, but I would think its just purely down to 1st thing your heart murmor and 2nd the fact you dont donors medical history not necisseraly his but his familys too x


----------



## dandan1331

Thanks. I don't mind either way as long as this ia a happy healthy little baby :)

Congratulations on your little boy! x


----------



## pcct

Yeah won't make any difference ring consultant led, u will get few more scans ( I did ) and they prob won't let u go over your date. 

Aw Rosie he sounds perfect :) my sister called her little boy Oliver too he's 3 months old now! We are both doing ok thanks, having few problems wth his milk allergies, which I know he's had since birth but no one would listen , and here we are at 6 months old and finally seeing the dietrition - but he's not reacting to his new cows free milk :/ so another waiting game


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> Yeah won't make any difference ring consultant led, u will get few more scans ( I did ) and they prob won't let u go over your date.
> 
> Aw Rosie he sounds perfect :) my sister called her little boy Oliver too he's 3 months old now! We are both doing ok thanks, having few problems wth his milk allergies, which I know he's had since birth but no one would listen , and here we are at 6 months old and finally seeing the dietrition - but he's not reacting to his new cows free milk :/ so another waiting game

she has good taste in names!!! ;) 

my dd had milk allergy i knew this pretty much within a couple of weeks, was fobbed off so many times by drs been a "1st time mum" and all that, with colic then reflux it took till her throat was that burnt with acid coming up all the time that she refused point blank to have a bottle anywhere near her mouth worst months for us she didnt gain weight etc 17 weeks we got a referral to a pediatrician even then they just put her on different medication for silent reflux it wasnt untill she ended up on inhalers and had recurrent ear infections and me cutting out dairy from her diet for them to agree with me! this was when she was 18 months old :( 

this time at least i know what tto look out for and absolutley no way will i let them fob me off!

hope all goes well with dietician, and wow 6 months already it really does go too quick doesnt it x


----------



## pcct

*** apologise for my iPhone typos***

Gosh Rosie!!! That is awful, they tried putting it as reflux and clinic as well. And at one point we had to go to out if hours he got so bad, and I was told reflux!!!! We got a call from hospital today and the rash that's now appearing is that he is reacting to the soya oils so we are getting another milk to try :/ again like your self ftm everything was ignored he's showed all the signs since birth we were told at 16 weeks to change his milk we did but still no change


----------



## Rosie06

pcct said:


> *** apologise for my iPhone typos***
> 
> Gosh Rosie!!! That is awful, they tried putting it as reflux and clinic as well. And at one point we had to go to out if hours he got so bad, and I was told reflux!!!! We got a call from hospital today and the rash that's now appearing is that he is reacting to the soya oils so we are getting another milk to try :/ again like your self ftm everything was ignored he's showed all the signs since birth we were told at 16 weeks to change his milk we did but still no change

aw no poor little man :( mind they do say if they are allergic to dairy they are more likely to be allergic to soy too, are they going to do allergy tests? sounds like he really could do with them x


----------



## pcct

Am not too sure Rosie, one of them dropped some cow and gate instant carobel as he isn't having a reaction to the aptamil milk, but it is quite thin so today he's just been sick after his feeds. With it being so thin it can have relfux effects so this cow & gate stuff is a tiny scoop and I just add one to his bottle to thicken his milk up. We are just testing things over the weekend and will speak to his actual diettrion on Monday


----------



## Rosie06

oh my goodness, sounds a nightmare, hope you get something sorted, nothing worse than seeing your little ones struggle.

Oliver has picked up his big sisters cold and is struggling really bad doesnt help with how hot it is at the minute too, poor thing struggling to breath when feeding and has been sick a few times bringing up green mucus that hes swallowing :( could cry for him i really could hes just so little x


----------



## dandan1331

Hi ladies, I haven't been on for a while, just thought I'd post and tell you all that I'm having a boy!! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Peachy1584

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rosie06

Awww congratulations! little boys are amazing! how many weeks are you now x


----------



## Mells54

Congrats!!!


----------



## dandan1331

I am 14w4d today :) due December 18th


----------



## Mamali

Congratulations!!! Boys are awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

Hi All-

I was on these boards Feb/ March 2013 and had a BFP ( now DD ) after IVF.

Well, DH and I decided to just rip off that band-aid and go for #2 via FET.

Am I crazy? 

I have no experience or knowledge with FET so any info, advice, nutrional ideas, or prayers!!! would be so appreciated!


----------



## Peachy1584

Why would you be crazy for wanting another baby? You've been very lucky with ivf. Fet is very calm compared to a fresh cycle. Just treat yourself well because the hard part is over since you already have your embryo. Best of luck!


----------



## dandan1331

Oh my god i can't believe i haven't posted on here since i was 14 weeks pregnant!!! i am now 32 weeks! How are you all? 
Sunshine - I don't have any experience with FET's but if i had any embryo's left i would definitely go for it. Like Peachy said, i've heard that it is less stressful then a fresh cycle and more "calming" Good luck if you go ahead :)


----------



## dandan1331

Hi Ladies, so sorry i haven't posted in a while!!! Well, baby Harrison arrived 12 days ago (30/12/14) I am so in love!! 
I was induced at 40+11 and he arrived at 40+12. Perfect pregnancy, perfect labour until the last 20 minutes. I did the whole thing on just gas and air, but had to had an epesiotomy and ventouse to help deliver him fast because his heart rate went down to the 50's and wouldn't come up, so needed to get him out as quick as possible :) He also came out covered in maconium lol, but both me and him are absolutely fine and he is perfect!!!
Here's a couple of pictures of him :)
 



Attached Files:







1229999_10155037202920311_1492200447516395106_n.jpg
File size: 47.3 KB
Views: 5









10882095_10204794019361814_9131859990160551397_n.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









10906464_10155108639045311_270798323805353758_n.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5









10898074_10155037203150311_7116555819853406561_n.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Peachy1584

He's beautiful dandan! Huge congratulations!


----------



## dandan1331

Thank you Peachy!!! I am so in love. Waited so long for him and now i can't believe he's here. :)


----------

